# AMD ATI Eyefinity Thread



## Marquis (3. Februar 2010)

*[Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eyefinity-Thread​ 







Jedes Forum hat einen, aber unseres noch nicht, daher dachte ich, dass es sinnvoll wäre einen zu erstellen.​ 
Fragen können hier schnell beantwortet werden, ausserdem ist einen Liste der kompatiblen Spiele ganz sinnvoll, daher werde ich hier auch Screenshots reinstellen von Spielen die mit Eyefinity funktionieren.




*Was ist Eyefinity?*​ 


Multi-Monitor Technologie die es erlaubt, mehrere Monitore zu einem zusammenzufassen, d.h. die Software nimmt an, dass es sich bei allen zusammengefassten Monitoren um einen großen handelt.​ 
Auf diese Art lassen sich Spiele auf mehreren Monitoren spielen.

ATI Eyefinity Technology



*Anwendungsgebiete:*​ 



Hier einige Beispiele:​ 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 
Die "3x1 Landscape Group" dürfte die am häufigsten verwendete Variante sein und auch z.Zt. die einzige, über ich praktisch referieren kann. Beispielbilder seht ihr weiter unten bei den Spielen.

Die "3x1 Portrait Display Group" habe ich mit Dragon Age: Origins getestet, funktioniert bestens.
Einrichten funktioniert übrigens genauso wie bei der Lanscape Group, ihr müsst aber vorher das Bild im Treiber um 90° drehen, d.h. bevor Eyefinity eingerichtet wird, müssen die Monitore entsprechend aus- und eingerichtet sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und hier eine von mir oben eingefügte Variante, drei Monitore übereinander "3x1 Landscape Pile Group":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Drei Monitore vertikal ausgerichtet übereinander "3x1 Portrait Pile Group" werde ich wohl demnächst auch nochmal testen müssen, also: stay tuned.

Da ich z.Zt. eine 3x1 Portrait Display Group habe (wg. The Witcher), bin ich natürlich scharf auf eine 5x1 PDG, leider wird dies vom Catalyst nicht unterstützt, die einzige mir bekannte Lösung, wäre es das ganze mit Soft-TH zu umgehen, allerdings wäre mir dabei der Performanceverlust zu hoch, daher werde ich erstmal abwarten.



*Was wird benötigt für den Betrieb mit 3 Monitoren?*​ 


Eigentlich nur mehrere Monitore, die alle die gleiche Auflösung darstellen können und eine aktuelle ATI/AMD Grafikkarte der 5000-Generation.​ 
Das Problem ist aber, dass als dritter Anschluss der Displayport genutzt werden *muss*, aufgrund technischer Beschränkungen der Grafikkarte. (Die einzige Ausnahme stellt die Sapphire 5770 FleX dar, dazu aber mehr weiter unten)
Hinweis: Da die Frage immer wieder kommt: DVI-DVI-HDMI funktioniert nicht!

Da es häufig zu Unklarheiten kommt bei den Adaptern und viele Nutzer denken, dass passive Adapter funktionieren, möchte ich hiermit nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass andere Möglichkeiten bis auf die fünf von mir genannten bis jetzt nicht funktionieren.




*Möglichkeit 1:*

*Single Link DVI zu DP Adapter*

Der neue erste Platz, wegen der einfachen Anwendbarkeit und des günstigen Preises. 
Die einzige Einschränkung besteht bei der Auflösung, diese lassen sich nämlich nur bis zu einer Auflösung von einschließlich 1920x1200 Pixeln benutzen, darüberhinaus benötigt ihr einen DualLink Adapter, dafür bitte bei "Möglichkeit 2" weiterlesen

Hier ein Beispiel für einen der Adapter: 
Displayport auf DVI-Adapter SingleLink aktiv

Es gibt noch andere Ausführungen, (z.B. Mini-DP zu DVI), ihr solltet aber darauf achten, dass "Single-Link" und/oder "Aktiv" mit in der Artikelbeschreibung steht, dann sollten sie funktionieren.

Dafür hier nochmal ein Beispiel, welches besonders interessant für Eyefinity 5 und 6 Edition User, da diese Karten nur über mini DP verfügen:

mini DP auf DVI-Adapter SingleLink Aktiv

Vorteil sind der Preis und die Bildqualität, eventueller Nachteil die Einschränkungen bei der Auflösung.
In meinen Augen z.Zt. die beste Lösung.



*Möglichkeit 2:*​ 

*Aktiver DualLink Displayport auf DVI Adapter:* 


Accell Displayport​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diesen Adapter nutze ich z.Zt. auch, bin vor kurzem von dem DP-VGA auf diesen umgestiegen, die Benutzung ist wesentlich unkomplizierter.​ 


Sapphire aktiver DisplayPort/DVI Adapter​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Günstiger als der von Accell und wird wahrscheinlich schneller geliefert:​ 
DELL Adapter : DisplayPort-auf-DVI-Adapter - Einbausatz : Desktop-Zubehör | Dell Deutschland​ 





Soweit ich weiß ist BizLink der einzige Hersteller von den Adaptern und diese werden von den Firmen nur umgelabelt, daher sind Unterschiede in der Nutzbarkeit nahezu auszuschließen (Auch der HP DP-VGA Adapter ist von BizLink).



Der Vorteil ist die Bildqualität und die leichte Nutzbarkeit, Nachteil der relativ hohe Preis.



*Möglichkeit 3:*​ 

*Passiver Displayport auf VGA Adapter:* 

Hat sich durch die neueren SingleLink Adapter ad absurdum geführt, da er teurer ist und keine digitale Schnittstelle hat. Die einzig sinnvole Lösung wäre eine Röhrenmonitor, oder ein TFT der nur eine VGA-Anschluss und keinen DVI/HDMI/DP hat. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, vergesst diesen Adapter ganz schnell.

HP DisplayPort-auf-VGA-Adapter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nachteil ist die Bildqualität und es ist ein bischen "zickig", die Einrichtung dauerte ein wenig und manchmal musste ich das Kabel nach dem Systemstart neu einstecken.

Im Betrieb selbst traten bei mir bisher keine Probleme auf, aber inzwischen bin ich auf einen Aktiven DP-DVI Adapter umgestiegen.

Ein Gerücht besagt, dass mit diesem Adapter nur Breitbild Auflösungen darstellbar sind, z.B. dreimal 1680x1050 oder 1920x1080 etc., dies kann ich weder bestätigen noch verneinen, werde es aber demnächst testen.



*Moglichkeit 4:*


Solltet ihr noch keinen Monitor oder noch keinen zweiten/dritten besitzen, würde es sich anbieten einen mit Displayport zu kaufen.

Günstige Monitore mit DP:



Monitor|Größe|Auflösung|Preis|Link
DELL P2210H|21,5"|1920x1080|Afaik nicht mehr erhältlich|
DELL Dell Professional P2210H 55 cm ( 21,5'' ) Breitbild-Flachbildschirm ? Schwarz : Monitore und Monitorzubehör | Dell Deutschland

DELL P2210|22"|1680x1050|185€|
Dell Professional P2210, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI-D, DisplayPort Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

HP LA2205wg|22"|1680x1050|185€|
HP Compaq LA2205wg, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI (NM274AT/NM274AA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

NEC Multisync EA231WMI|23"|1920x1080|320€|
NEC MultiSync EA231WMi-BK schwarz, 23", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, DisplayPort, Audio (60002693) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

HP LA2405wg|24"|1920x1200|280€|
HP Compaq LA2405wg, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, DisplayPort (NL773AT/NL773AA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 

*Möglichkeit 5:*


*Radeon 5770 FleX von Sapphire*

Sapphire hat eine Version der 5770 angekündigt, mit der sich ohne aktiven Adpater 3 DVI Monitore betreiben lassen bzw. 4 mit.

Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 FleX, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1, lite retail (11163-13-20R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Sapphire betreibt zur Lösung einen der DVI als Singlelink und den anderen als Duallink. Da ein DL-DVI zwei Taktgeber braucht und ein SL-DVI nur einen, ist einer der vier daurch frei, wodurch natürlich der HDMI betrieben werden kann. Das Problem bei der Sache ist jedoch, dass SL-DVI maximal bis zu einer Auflösung von 1920x1200 reicht, also keine Monitore mit einer höheren Auflösung (z.B. 2560x1600 etc.) betrieben werden können.



*Eyefinity einrichten:*​ 













CCC öffnen und unter Graphics (Reiter oben links) "Desktops & Displays" öffnen.Wenn ich die Windows Einstellung verwende, dass alle Monitore das gleiche anzeigen, scheint es problemloser zu funktionieren, daher ist auch auf allen Monitoren eine "1", bei erweitertem Desktop sind die Monitore entsprechend nummeriert.|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unten rechts auf dem abgebildeten Bildschirm auf die 3 klicken und "Create Group" auswählen.|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gewünschtes Format auswählen, normalerweise "3X1".|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Accept" und dann warten, die Bildschirmaufteilung war natürlich nicht korrekt, was man auf einem Screenshot natürlich nicht sieht, also "No" auswählen.|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt müssen wir den passenden Monitor auswählen, der linke Monitor leuchtet blau auf dem Screenshot, also wählen wir bei den abgebildeten den linken aus.|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir war es aber so, dass der Treiber annahm der linke sei der rechte Monitor, also leuchtete mein rechter Monitor blau, deswegen musste ich den rechten abgebildeten auswählen. Dann hat auch der mittlere blau geleuchtet, also wählen wir den mittleren abgebildeten aus.|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Done" auswählen, fertig!|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Sollten Problem auftreten, ruhig schreiben, habe mit dem DP-VGA Adapter auch schon einiges durchgemacht

Hier mal ein Bild wie das Ganze in der Praxis aussieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Was wird benötigt für den Betrieb mit 6 Monitoren?*​ 

Hierfür benötigt ihr sechs Displayport Monitore bzw. 6 Monitore plus Displayport Adapter und die AMD 5870 in der Eyefinity Edition, diese ist meines wissens noch nicht erhältlich und da ich nicht gerne spekuliere, wird dieser Bereich erst später fortgesetzt.

Das einzige was schon vorab klar ist, die Karte verfügt über sechmal mini-Displayport, dadurch werdet ihr warscheinlich sechs mini-Displayport auf Displayport Adapter benötigen, da ich nicht weiß, ob diese mitgeliefert werden.

*Update:* Ist erhältlich:ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD5000 - XFX HD5870 Eyefinity6
Mir aber zu teuer, daher werde ich mir Infos aus zweiter Hand besorgen müssen.

*Update 2: *Sogar noch mehr Radeon 5870 Eyefinity Edition bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


*Update 3:* Mit der neuen 6000 Reihe der Radeon, sollen sich ohne Sonderausgabe der Grafikkarte immer 6 Monitore betreiben und natürlich auch per Eyefinity zusammenfassen lassen. Hierfür wird allerdings ein DP-Daisychain-Adapter/Kabel benötigt und ob sich in Kombination damit DP-DVI Adapter in irgendeiner Form nutzen lassen, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Vielleicht rüste ich aber entsprechend auf , dann kann ich es genauer sagen.


*Weitere Infos & Links*​ 

-Lucky+Devil- hat einen Thread speziell für Surround/Triple Monitor Screenshots, da kann man sehr schön sehen wie das ganze in der Praxis aussieht:Klick


Für weitergehende Information und das Herunterladen von FOV Hacks: WSGF​ 

Und ein guter Report von Hartware : ATI Eyefinity: 3 TFTs am PC - Report Hartware.net

Wallpaper für die größe sind schwer zu bekommen, daher werde ich demnächst mal ein paar posten.
Mein Favorit: Panedia
Triple Monitor Backgrounds
Ultra Widescreen Wallpaper – Triple Monitors and Dual Monitors


Bei Fragen am Besten posten, damit es für alle verfügbar ist.​Negative Kritik am besten per PM  <-Scherz

PS: Wäre toll wenn ein Moderator den Thread oben anheften könnte


----------



## Marquis (3. Februar 2010)

*Spieleliste:*​ 

Dies ist eine Liste der Spiele die unter Eyefinity mit mindestens 3 Monitoren nebeneinander (3x1 Landscape Group) laufen.

Ihr solltet euch darauf einstellen, dass einige Spiele aufgrund der hohen Auflösung nicht mehr so flüssig laufen wie vorher und Spielereien wie SSAA könnt ihr vergessen.

Auf meiner 5770 laufen alle getesteten Spiele flüssig, meistens bei mittleren Einstellungen.

Falls ihr Screenshots liefern könntet für Spiele die nicht in der Liste sind oder für die ohne Screenshot, wäre das toll.​ 
Danke an Singler und alle anderen die bei den Screenshots helfen!​ 
*Update:* Ich werde erstmal testweise ein Rating einführen, dass den Nutzen von Surround-Gaming bei dem jeweiligen Spiel repräsentieren soll.
Um das ganze einfach zu halten, nutze ich das Schulnotensystem. 
Bei 1-3 zieht man einen Vorteil aus der hohen Auflösung, eine 1 gibts natürlich nur bei fehlerfreiem funtionieren. Bei einer 4 ist es relativ gleich zu einer normalen Auflösung oder Nachteile und Vorteile wiegen sich gegenseitig auf. 5 oder 6 spricht für technische Einschränkungen (FOV-Hacks geben keinen Abzug von der Note wenn sie fehlerfrei funktionieren z.B. Mirror's Edge), die zu einem groben Nachteil führen (Videos funktionieren nicht z.B. Witcher), bei Vert- hängt es z.B. von dem Spiel ab, ob es eine 4,5 oder 6 gibt.
Falls Ihr Bewertungen für Spiele habt, die nicht bewertet sind, am besten per PN schicken, dann füge ich sie ein.
Die Noten sind natürlich Subjektiv, sollten aber einen Anhaltspunkt bieten.
Vorerst gelten die Noten nur für 3x1 Gruppen. Sollten Unterschiede der Note zwischen Landscape und Portrait bestehen, werden diese natürlich erwähnt.



Spiel|Screenshot|Rating|Bemerkungen
Anno 1404 |Screenshot folgt!|
*1*
|Im Optionsmenü einfach die Auflösung auswählen.
Alien Breed: Impact|
Screens
|-|Leider Vert-
Alien Swarm|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|-|Screenshot von sepei
Alien Vs Predator (2010)|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|-|Screenshot von 
JOEYBIAFRA

Assassin's Creed|
Screens
|-|Bei mir ist das Spiel immer abgestürzt, aber bei Singler scheint es problemlos zu funktionieren, k.A. woran es liegt. Leider funktioniert nur DirectX 9.
Assassin's Creed II|
Screens
|-|Mit dem Patch 1.01 (day 0 patch), 
Widescreen Gaming Forum • View topic - Assassin's Creed 2...

Avatar The Game|-|-|Unter Optionen die Auflösung einstellen und den Button "Breitband-Sichfeld erzwingen" aktivieren.
Baldur's Gate 2: Throne of Bhaal *FH |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
*3*
|Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so einfach funktioniert. Installieren (
G3: Widescreen Mod
) und es funktioniert! 




Spoiler



Bei mir läuft übrigens BG: Trilogy = Baldur's Gate + Addon + Baldur's Gate 2 + Throne of Bhaal. G3: Widescreen Mod (soll übrigens auch bei Icewind Dale I und Planescape: Torment funktionieren) ist afaik ne Weidu-Mod, welche bekannt dafür sind problemlos auch mit anderen Weidu-Mods zu laufen. Baldur's Gate II: Westley Weimer's Mods ist jedem ans Herz gelegt der nochmal BG2 durchspielen will (Die Tactics Mod nur installieren, wenn ihr das Spiel wirklich draufhabt). Und hier nochmal BG Trilogy, dafür braucht ihr aber beide Spiele mit Addons Spellhold Studios - Baldur's Gate Trilogy / Baldur's Gate I and II Mod.



 Icewind Dale II habe ich ausprobiert und es funktioniert leider nicht.
Batman: Arkham Asylum|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|-|Wird nativ unterstützt, in einigen Situationen gibts aber Probleme mit dem FOV. Hier ein Workaround 
Batman: Arkham Asylum - WSGFWiki
 - Screenshot von 
JOEYBIAFRA

Battlefield: Bad Company 2|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|-|Screenshot von 
JOEYBIAFRA

BattleForge|-|-|-
Bioshock |-|
*2*
|Nur mit der Version 1.1, also Patch runterladen. Im Optionsmenü Aspect-Lock ausschalten und gewünschte Auflösung auswählen. 
Bioshock 2|
Screenshot!
|
*4*
|Bei dem verlinkten Screen gibts von Singler auch gleich Infos zur Problematik mit dem Taucherhelm 
Borderlands|-|-|
[PC Utility] Borderlands Configuration Tool - Gearbox Software Community
 runterladen, FOV mit dem Calculator
 Delphium's FOV & Aspect Ratio Calculator and Source Engine HUD editor for the WSGF
 ausrechnen und im entsprechenden Feld eintragen. Max. FOV ist 150
Burnout Paradise|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|-|Screenshot von 
mumble_GLL
. Eventuell braucht man den neuesten Patch - Einstellungen für Surround Auflösungen lassen sich im Spielinternen Konfigurationsmenü problemlos einstellen.
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare *FH |-|
*3*
|
http://www.mapmodnews.com/article.php/Gaming-Widescreen-Fixer
 FOV-Hack runterladen, in einen beliebigen Ordner kopieren. Ausführen dann Call of Duty 4 + Bildschirmformat auswählen, Hack muss innerhalb des Spieles aktiviert werden, normalerweise mit "+" oder "ü"(QWERTZ Tastatur). Man muss noch ausprobieren ob Methode 1 oder 2 bei einem funktioniert, bei mir 2.
Call of Duty 5 *FH : World at War|-|-|Der gute alte 
http://www.mapmodnews.com/article.php/Gaming-Widescreen-Fixer

Call of Duty 6 *FH : Modern Warfare 2|-|-|Evtl. braucht ihr wieder den Widescreen Fixer, da bei manchen Auflösungen das Bild verzerrt wird:
http://www.mapmodnews.com/article.php/Gaming-Widescreen-Fixer

Call of Juarez|-|-|-
The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena|
WSGF-Screen
|-|-
Company of Heroes|-|-|Im Optionsmenü einfach die Auflösung auswählen.
Crysis & Crysis: Warhead |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
*2*
|Im Optionsmenü einfach die Auflösung auswählen.
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic|-|-|-
Dawn of War 2|-|-|-
Dead Rising 2 |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
*Portrait: 2/Landscape: 6*
|Im Optionsmenü die Auflösung auswählen. Wenn ich meine Monitore wieder gedreht habe, werde ich nochmal einen normalen Screenshot einfügen. 
*Update: *
Was für ein Reinfall, wenn das Seitenverhältnis breiter als 16:9 ist, wird das ganze gestretched , also funktioniert wie bei The Witcher nur eine Portrait Display Group bis 3x1 problemlos.
Dead Space |-|
*3*
|Im Optionsmenü einfach die Auflösung auswählen.
Deus Ex*S|-|-|Mithilfe eines DX10 Renderers, also werdet ihr Vista oder 7 als OS brauchen: 
Widescreen Gaming Forum • View topic - Deus Ex

Devil May Cry 4 |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
*2*
|Im Optionsmenü einfach die Auflösung auswählen.
Dirt 2|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|-|Screenshot von 
JOEYBIAFRA

Divinity 2: Ego Draconis (+ Flames of Vengeance)|-|-|-
Doom 3 *FH|-|-|Fov-Hack:
Widescreen Gaming Forum • View topic - Aspect Ratio problem FIXED for doom 3 engine games ...

Dragon Age: Origins |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
*3*
|Im Konfigurationsmenü 16:9 als Aspect Ratio und danach die gewünschte Auflösung auswählen. Leider gibt es Probleme mit der Weitsicht und Pop-Ups, mehr dazu 
hier.

Drakensang|
Screens
|-|-
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion|-|-|-
Fallout 3|-|-|-
Grand Theft Auto IV|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|-|Bild von Olstyle, z.Zt. steht mir leider nur dieser SoftTh Screen zur Verfügung, aber er sollte zur Veranschaulichung genügen.
Half-Life 2|-|-|Und alle anderen Spiele die auf der Source-Engine basieren, wie z.B. Counter Strike: Source
Hearts of Iron III|
Screens
|-|-
Jedi Knight 2: Jedi Outcast *I |-|
*3*
|In Config.ini cg_fov=150 (bei 5040:1050) und Auflösung einstellen.
Just Cause 2|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|-|Screenshot von 
JOEYBIAFRA


----------



## Marquis (3. Februar 2010)

League of Legends|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|-|Screenshot von sepei
Left for Dead 1+2|-|-|Hud-Fix:
Widescreen Gaming Forum • View topic - Left 4 Dead ... Centre Screen HUD ...

Mafia|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|-|-
Majesty 2|-|-|-
Making History: The Calm and Storm|
Screens
|-|
Metro 2033|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|-|Screenshot von 
JOEYBIAFRA

Mirror's Edge *FH+|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
*1*
|
Racer S Hacks - WSGFWiki
 Fov-Hack runterladen, vor Spielstart ausführen, Format in-Game mit Hotkeys einstellen und Auflösung im Optionsmenü auswählen.
Napoleon: Total War|
Screens
|-|-
Nail'd|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|-|Screenshot von 
BennyBurton
, das Menü ist leider Vert- 
Need for Speed: Most Wanted *FH|-|-|Fov-Hack:
Widescreen Gaming Forum • View topic - Need for Speed: Most Wanted

Need for Speed: Shift |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
*1*
|Im Optionsmenü einfach die Auflösung auswählen.
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit (2010(3?))|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|-|Screen von 
BennyBurton

R.U.S.E.|-|-|-
Race Driver: Grid|-|-|-
Red Faction: Guerilla|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|-|-
Resident Evil 5 *I|-|-|Mit einigen Problemen:
Widescreen Gaming Forum • View topic - Resident Evil 5 [Native] [Hor+]

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. + Clear Sky + Call of Pripyat|-|
*1*
|SoC mit und ohne AMK-Mod auprobiert, Versionen 1.004 und 1.005, funktioniert alles Problemlos
Saboteur *FH|-|-|Der gute alte Racer_S 
Racer S Hacks - WSGFWiki

Siedler 7|
Screens
|-|-
Sniper: Ghost Warrior|-|-|Im Optionsmenü einfach die Auflösung auswählen.
Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory *I|-|-|In der SplinterCell3.ini "FullscreenViewport-X"(z.B. 5040) und "FullscreenViewport-y"(z.B.1050) die Auflösung einstellen und in der SplinterCell3User.ini die "DesiredFOV" und die"DefaultFOV" mit dem FOV Calculator 
http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/fovcalc.php
 umrechnen und einfügen.
Splinter Cell:Conviction *I|-|-|Mit dem Patch 1.02 - Dieser soll nur unsinnige Auflösungen zur Verfügung stellen; Die richtigen lassen sich aber in der "ConvictionUserPC.ini" einstellen.
Star Trek: Elite Force *I|-|-|Die Einstellungen wie bei Jedi Knight 2 vornehmen. Teil 2 leider VERT-
Star Trek: Online|-|-|-
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed|
Screens
|-|-
Supreme Commander|-|-|-
Supreme Commander 2|
Screens
|-|-
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X.|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|-|-
Tron 2.0*S|-|-|Mit der Mod 
KILLER APP mod for Tron 2.0 - Mod DB

Tropico 3|
Screens
|-|-
Unreal Tournament 2004 *I|-|-|
Widescreen Gaming Forum • View topic - Unreal Tournament 2004: Detailed report

Velvet Assassin|-|-|AA deaktivieren
Wings of Prey|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|-|Screenshot von 
BennyBurton

The Witcher |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
*Portrait: 3/Landscape: 5*
|Wird eigentlich nativ unterstützt, es gibt aber 2 Probleme 1. Ihr müsst die Lichtqualität auf niedrig stellen um die Videos sehen zu können 2. Diese werden verzerrt bei breiten Surround Auflösungen, daher der besondere Screenshot
World of Warcraft|-|-|-Legende:


Zeichen|Bedeutung
*FH|Mit FOV Hack oder Widescreen-Mod etc.
*I|Durch .ini editing
*S|Spezielle Lösung
|Persönlich getestet, alle die es nicht sind, sind aber verifiziert


----------



## Lorin (5. März 2010)

Also bei mir klappt das einrichten von Eyefinity gar nicht.

Verwende 2 Monitore, und wollte den Desktop so erweitern dass er wie 1 erscheint, also zB eine durchgehende Taskleiste statt dem klassischen "Erweitern" des Desktops.

Leider ist die Max Auflösung der Monitore unterschiedlich. Sobald ich die Displaygroup erstelle schalten sich beide Monitore auf 640x480 und der Desktop wird nur dupliziert.
Bei der Frage ob das Arrangement der Monitore so richtig ist erscheint bei mir im CCC nur ein grauer Hintergrund und es werden keine Displays angezeigt.

Die ganze Konfiguration funktioniert bei mir da hinten und vorne nicht. Und durch das rückschalten auf 640x480 kann man nicht mal mehr irgendwas drücken weil alle fenster nach unten hin den Bildschirm überschreiten. Da hilft dann nur noch blind per Tastatur arbeiten.


----------



## hempsmoker (5. März 2010)

Du hast noch Battlefield Bad Company 2 vergessen. Da geht Eyefinity auch.


----------



## ATIRadeonuser (5. März 2010)

Sehr schön, danke für die mühe. Weiß eigentlich wer was es sich mit hydraGrid und eyefinity auf sich hat? also wie man das richtig konfiguriert? Oder hat das gar nichts mit eyefinity zu tuen?


----------



## Marquis (6. März 2010)

@Lorin: Versuch mal vorher bei beiden Monitoren die gleiche Auflösung einzustellen (z.B. 1280x1024)  und Clone die vorher, also das beide das exakt gleiche anzeigen. Für mich scheint es so als würde Eyefinity damit besser klar kommen.

@hempsmoker: Eingefügt, danke!

@ATIRadeonuser: HydraGrid ist afaik eine Technologie von ATI/AMD zur freien Einteilung von Bildschirmbereichen bei Hydravision, was wiederum die ATI/AMD Technologie für mehrere Monitore darstellt. Das ganze ist eigentlich Pre-Eyefinity, Hydragrid klingt jedoch ganz praktisch, besonders für Eyefinity, deshalb werde ich da nochmal nachforschen.
Dazu ein Link: ATI Hydravision™

Schön, dass hier mal ein wenig Leben reinkommt!


----------



## LOGIC (10. März 2010)

Ein kleiner Fehler  Battlefield schreibt man zusammen  Aber sonst alles Top !


----------



## fuddles (11. März 2010)

Eyefinity ist ja schön und gut aber wenn man 2 Stunden braucht um seinen Monitor wieder aktiv zu bekommen ist das echt eine Katastrophe.
Vorsicht !!! Niemals ausversehen den falschen Monitor deaktivieren.... man kommt nur mit einer Systemherstellung wieder an einen aktiven Hauptmonitor...Ich wollte das Wort kotzen jetzt nicht direkt verwenden^^

32" lief noch per HDMI ( was nicht mein Hauptmonitor ist ). Der 19" mit DVI war und blieb aus, lediglich eine Meldung vom Monitor selbst, AUS. Sys KHZ 28... irgendwas stand da, sobald Win 7 gestartet war. 
Kabel raus rein, Treiber runter im abgesicherten Modus, nada hat geholfen. Geile Kacke AMD, danke echt ma. Wenn das so weiter geht wechsel ich bald ins Nvidialager  ( Futter für die Fanboys^^ )


----------



## Marquis (11. März 2010)

Hast du das Problem bisher nicht lösen können?
Schon versucht den Rechner mal mit nur einem Monitor zu starten?


----------



## fuddles (11. März 2010)

Hatte alles an Varianten durch. Problem habe ich gelöst in dem ich im abgesicherten Modus eine Windows Systemwiederherstellung gemacht habe, die zeitlich vor dem Eyefinity Desaster lag.

Zum Glück lag der letzte Wiederherstellungspunkt 1 Stunde vor dem Eyefinity Test.


----------



## Marquis (14. März 2010)

Ich glaub ich probier das Szenario mal aus, dafür muss das auch ne andere Lösung geben.


----------



## fuddles (14. März 2010)

Ok hier nochmal wie es ablief:

Normaler Win 7 64 Bit Start.

Hauptmonitor 19" an DVI ( Auflösung 1280*1024 )
-> Rein in Catalyst.
2. Monitor Dupliziert -> 32" mit 1366*768 an HDMI
Beide nun Nr.1, dann Gruppe erstellt und Monitor auf Eyefinity eingerichtet.

Dann wollte ich das ausschalten und hab ausversehen den 19" Hauptmonitor im Catalyst deaktiviert statt des 32".

Beim umswitchen wieder auf den 19" kam kein Bild mehr nur noch diese seltsame Monitormeldung ( wenn kein Signal mehr da gewesen wäre hätte ich vom 19" die Meldung bekommen !"kein Signal gefunden" . Stand aber was anderes da, also bekam der 19" zumindestens irgendein Signal.

Nach dem rausziehen des DVI switchte es automatisch wieder auf den 32" um mit Bild. Sobald ich das DVI wieder reingesteckt habe, zack Bild übern 32" aus und auch keins beim DIV. 

Diverse Neustarts, löschen des Treibers haben nichts begracht. Erst eine Windows Systemwiederherstellung brachte mir mein Bild zurück.

Sehr seltsam, kann es jetzt leider nicht mehr besser eruieren.


----------



## Marquis (14. März 2010)

Habs versucht, aber ich kann das nicht nachstellen, wenn ich einen Monitor bei mir deaktiviere laufen die anderen ganz normal weiter und zeigen beide das gleiche Bild. 
Ich denke mal, es liegt daran dass deine Monitore verschiedene Auflösungen haben (oder hast du sie vorher angeglichen?). Der eine ist dann auch noch Breitbild und der andere 4:3, wahrscheinlich kam der große nicht mit der hohen vertikalen Auflösung zurecht, da 1024 ja über seiner nativen ist. 
Eyefinity halte ich dann auch für ziemlich sinnlos, daher würde ich dir eher davon abraten, das ganze nochmal zu machen.

Beim ausprobieren des ganzen bin ich aber auf einen anderen interessanten Fehler getroffen, irgendwann nach diversen Szenarios zeigte einer meiner Monitore den Mauszeiger nicht mehr an, das Bild war wunderbar, hatte sonst auch keine Fehler -mit Rechtsklicks konnte ich den Zeiger auf dem Monitor auch lokalisieren-, aber der Cursor war weg.
Das Problem konnte ich erstmal nicht lösen, nach einem Neustart löste es sich übrigens in Luft auf, und es war sogar reproduzierbar, zuerst auf dem DP-VGA Monitor und danach auf meinem Haupt-DVI Monitor. Da es enorm nervig ist hatte ich auf weiteres probieren keine Lust mehr, sollte vlt. mal ATI/AMD 'ne Mail schreiben.

Für mich kommt beides in die Galerie der wahnsinnigsten Fehler, die garantiert keinen Sinn machen, werde mich darum aber nicht wirklich kümmern, da ich schätze, dass sie mit dem nächsten Treiber behoben wurden.


----------



## fuddles (15. März 2010)

Ja so pralle funktioniert das Softwaretechnisch echt nicht.


----------



## klefreak (15. März 2010)

Toller Thread, wenn dann meine HD5770 kommen werde ich das gleichmal ausprobieren 

mfg Klemens

ps: eventuell kann man die SPIELELISTE im ersten Post Spoilern (spoiler).(/spoiler) [] dann wäre das posting beim laden nicht so lange und daher etwas übersichtlicher..
eventuell machst du ein "Inhaltsverzeichnis" ?? (mittels ankerlink....)
--> sind nur "kleinigkeiten"


----------



## Marquis (15. März 2010)

Danke fürs Lob und danke für die Kritik (sonst wird der Thread nicht besser)!

Die Liste werde ich sowieso bald in den dritten Post verschieben, dann werde ich die auch gleich spoilern und das Inhaltsverzeichnis muss ich demnächst auch noch mal in Angriff nehmen.

Edit: Gespoilert und versetzt!

Edit2: Hab grade gesehen, dass ich die Bilder falsch kopiert habe. Cool, jetzt muss ich die alle nochmal machen


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (18. März 2010)

toller thread.. meine 3monitore warten nur noch auf nen adapter -.-


----------



## P@tC@sh (20. März 2010)

Ch3ck3rM0n schrieb:


> toller thread.. meine 3monitore warten nur noch auf nen adapter -.-



Google mal softth,hatte auch drei Monitore ,fehlte aber ein Displayportkabel.Funktioniert auch, z.b BFBC 2 ,Dateien in den Hauptordner und etwas in der Spiel cfg.datei umschreiben.Habe zuerst gedacht es wäre zu kompliziert,teilweise ist es aber recht simpel.Siehe Softth.com.
Gibt auch ein 
Thread hier auf PCGH.

Tschüss


----------



## Marquis (20. März 2010)

Für Software TripleHead brauchst du aber genauso 3 Anschlüsse für Monitore, d.h. du wirst 2 Grakas brauchen um das zum Laufen zu bringen.
Die Vorteile gegenüber der richtigen TripleHead sind klar, da man keinen teuren TripleHead braucht (~240€) und man muss sich keine Sorgen machen, dass die Wiederholfrequenz der TH nicht auf dem eigenen Monitor läuft.

Gegenüber Eyefinity sehe ich allerdings keine wirklichen Vorteile, eine 2. Graka ist meist teurer als ein Adapter und das Einbauen ist oft schwieriger als die Anwendung des Zweiteren, besonders wenn man keinen freien PCI-E Slot mehr hat.


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (21. März 2010)

Jojo, SoftTH hab ich schon entdeckt  und meine zweite Karte die 8800GTS liefert auch genug zusätzliche Anschlüsse, aber ich mein so n echtes Eyefinity hat schon was.. Wenn ich halt wüsste, dass mit der nächsten Generation auch passive Adapter gehn, würd ich die Zeit bis Herbst damit überbrücken bzw. wenn ich wüsste, dass die des via Treiber fixen (sollte ja net so n Unding sein oder???)


----------



## Marquis (21. März 2010)

Treiber die das beheben wird es leider nicht geben, da dafür ein weiterer Ramdac nötig wäre und den kann man per Treiber nicht auf die Graka löten 
Bei der nächsten Generation (Radeon 6800 etc.) soll aber DP-Plus zum Einsatz kommen, was es ermöglichen würde passive Adapter zu benutzen, dann wären eigentlich alle Probleme Passé.


----------



## P@tC@sh (21. März 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> Für Software TripleHead brauchst du aber genauso 3 Anschlüsse für Monitore, d.h. du wirst 2 Grakas brauchen um das zum Laufen zu bringen.
> Die Vorteile gegenüber der richtigen TripleHead sind klar, da man keinen teuren TripleHead braucht (~240€) und man muss sich keine Sorgen machen, dass die Wiederholfrequenz der TH nicht auf dem eigenen Monitor läuft.
> 
> Gegenüber Eyefinity sehe ich allerdings keine wirklichen Vorteile, eine 2. Graka ist meist teurer als ein Adapter und das Einbauen ist oft schwieriger als die Anwendung des Zweiteren, besonders wenn man keinen freien PCI-E Slot mehr hat.



Hast natürlich Recht mit der 2. Grafikkarte ,bei mir hat es eben ganz "zufälligerweise" gepasst,da zusätzlich noch eine Physx Karte in Gebrauch war.Benutze jetzt auch Eyefinity.
Mensch, ob Bioware Mass Effect 2 noch fixt ?Wäre mal fällig.

Greets


----------



## Marquis (21. März 2010)

Ich weiß nur das Mass Effect vert- ist, haben die das bei Teil 2 nicht gefixt?
(sollte doch kein Problem sein, wo doch selbst BG2 mit Surround Auflösungen läuft )

Da fällt mir ein, dass ich nochmal SW:Kotor I + II ausprobieren wollte...


----------



## xbasti07x (22. März 2010)

ich schätz ma bin hier im falschen threat aber ich bin grad am überlegen was ich machen soll.
hab mir ne 5770 gekauft und hab nen 24 zoller mit 1920*1200 jetzt möchte ich mir in absehbarer zeit noch einen oder sogar zwei 24 zoller dazukaufen aaber ich hab gemerkt die ganzen neuen und billigeren 24zoller haben alle nur 1920*1080 was mach ich jetzt? zum zocken müsste ich noch mal 2 mit 1920*1200 kaufen oder?


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2010)

> Gegenüber Eyefinity sehe ich allerdings keine wirklichen Vorteile, eine 2. Graka ist meist teurer als ein Adapter und das Einbauen ist oft schwieriger als die Anwendung des Zweiteren, besonders wenn man keinen freien PCI-E Slot mehr hat.


Eine alte Graka kostet in jedem Kleinanzeigenforum der Welt rund 10€ +-Versand. Zeig mir mal einen aktiven DP-Adapter für den Preis  .


Marquis schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur das Mass Effect vert- ist, haben die das bei Teil 2 nicht gefixt?
> (sollte doch kein Problem sein, wo doch selbst BG2 mit Surround Auflösungen läuft )


Surround-Auflösungen an sich gehen jetzt wohl, allerdings ist das UI immer noch im Eimer wenn die Auflösung "zu quer" wird.


> Da fällt mir ein, dass ich nochmal SW:Kotor I + II ausprobieren wollte...


Da macht schon 16:9 das UI ordentlich breit und die Minimap unnütz wenn man sie nicht ersetzt.
TH hab ich deshalb garnicht erst versucht.


----------



## Marquis (22. März 2010)

@basti: Eigentlich kannst du auch Monitore mit nicht nativer Auflösung als Eyefinity Verbund benutzen, aber abgesehen von der Bildqualität, kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob das in deinem Fall funktioniert, da ich mangels Monitoren das nicht testen konnte. Ich würde empfehlen immer die gleichen Monitore zu nehmen, guck einfach mal bei Ebay.

@Olstyle:Also mein DP-VGA Adapter kostet rund 30€, wenn man jetzt noch ein paar Ansprüche an die Graka stellt und/oder sie neukauft liegt man auch schnell mal bei 30€ aufwärts.
Ausserdem hat nicht jeder ein Mobo, in das man 2 Grakas reinstecken kann.
Besonders PCI Grakas sind selten geworden, wenn man eine haben will, die mit den gleichen Treibern läuft wie die Hauptgraka wird die Auswahl noch enger.
Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Lag zwischen den Karten, gibts da Probleme?

Wenn man schon 2 Grakas hat, besonders im CF oder SLI, ist SoftTH sicher am schnellsten eingerichtet, insgesamt sehe ich aber Eyefinity als die beste und komfortabelste Lösung an.

Mass Effect sollte ich mir dann auch gleich vorknöpfen, dass mit dem HUD bekommt man sicherlich irgendwie hin. Für Kotor hatte ich damals auch eine HUD-Mod für meine 16:10 Moni.


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> @Olstyle:Also mein DP-VGA Adapter kostet rund 30€,


Kein DVI? Da wird das Bild aber zumindest bei meinen Monitoren deutlich unschärfer.


> wenn man jetzt noch ein paar Ansprüche an die Graka stellt und/oder sie neukauft liegt man auch schnell mal bei 30€ aufwärts.
> Ausserdem hat nicht jeder ein Mobo, in das man 2 Grakas reinstecken kann.
> Besonders PCI Grakas sind selten geworden, wenn man eine haben will, die mit den gleichen Treibern läuft wie die Hauptgraka wird die Auswahl noch enger.


Gleiche Treiber sind mit Win7 oder WinXP keine Pflicht mehr. Ausser einem DVI Anschluss hat man also genau garkeine Anforderung an die zweite Graka  .


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Lag zwischen den Karten, gibts da Probleme?


 Da die Kommunikation ja quasi nur in eine Richtung erfolgt: Nein.


> Wenn man schon 2 Grakas hat, besonders im CF oder SLI, ist SoftTH sicher am schnellsten eingerichtet, insgesamt sehe ich aber Eyefinity als die beste und komfortabelste Lösung an.


Den Hauptvorteil von Eyefinity sehe ich in der Leistung und eben im einfachen aktivieren. In den anderen Punkten(Bezelmanagement, verschiedene Auflösungen und Seitenverhältnisse unter den Monitoren ) fehlen bis jetzt leider noch die versprochenen Update von ATI.
Ich will hier aber keinen "Krieg" SoftTH gegen Eyefinity heraufbeschwören. In meinen Augen haben(noch) beide ihre Daseinsberechtigung.



> Mass Effect sollte ich mir dann auch gleich vorknöpfen, dass mit dem HUD bekommt man sicherlich irgendwie hin. Für Kotor hatte ich damals auch eine HUD-Mod für meine 16:10 Moni.


Sieht nicht gut aus:
Choose Language | BioWare Social Network

Bei Kotor ist das HUD im Grunde nur ein Bild, das lässt sich natürlich deutlich einfacher "Modden".


----------



## Nuklon (23. März 2010)

Kurze Frage zwischendurch:
Ich will keine Spiele Zocken mit Eyefinity, sondern arbeiten.(3 Monitore)
Daher die Frage: Geht das auch mit Onboard und einer Graka mit 2 Anschlüssen?
Und davon abhängig: Müssen die Monitore die selbe Auflösung haben? Also für den Desktopbetrieb.


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2010)

Im Desktopbetrieb kannst du einfach Grakas "stapeln"(oder eben Onboard- mit Zusatzgraka kombinieren) und auch beliebig Monitorauflösungen kombinieren.

Eyefinity(bzw. SoftTH) ist nur bei Spielen(bzw. den meisten Vollbildanwendungen) nötig, da diese von Haus aus nicht mehr als einen einzigen Monitor(und genau also so einer melden sich die verschiedenen TH-Systeme beim Programm) ansprechen können.


----------



## Marquis (24. März 2010)

Mein dritter Monitor hat nur VGA, Bildqualität ist aber vergleichbar mit meinen 2x 226BW.



> Den Hauptvorteil von Eyefinity sehe ich in der Leistung und eben im einfachen aktivieren.


Ist die Leistung geringer als unter Eyefinity?



> Ich will hier aber keinen "Krieg" SoftTH gegen Eyefinity heraufbeschwören. In meinen Augen haben(noch) beide ihre Daseinsberechtigung.



Ich auch nicht, das Ziel ist schließlich das gleiche.




> Sieht nicht gut aus:
> Choose Language | BioWare Social Network
> 
> Bei Kotor ist das HUD im Grunde nur ein Bild, das lässt sich natürlich deutlich einfacher "Modden".



Bischen dämlich sind die bei Bioware, Dragon Age läuft von Anfang an ohne Probleme und für Mass Effect kriegen die das nicht gebacken.


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> Ist die Leistung geringer als unter Eyefinity?


Definitiv:
Eyefinity vs SoftTH

Allerdings ist das auch ein Worstcase, da die großen Monitore sehr viel PCI-E Bandbreite fressen und kein Multihead oder Cuda(bringen 20-40% boost) zur Beschleunigung, sowie vielleicht sogar nur 8 Lanes zum Einsatz kamen.


> Bischen dämlich sind die bei Bioware, Dragon Age läuft von Anfang an ohne Probleme und für Mass Effect kriegen die das nicht gebacken.


DA ist alles andere als ohne Probleme:
Choose Language | BioWare Social Network

Ausserem kommen dort zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Engines zum Einsatz.


----------



## carcharoth (25. März 2010)

Bin auch grad dran mir n 3-Monitor-Setup zu bauen.
Hab gestern mit Verwunderung erfahren, dass man nur 2x DVI anschliessen kann, und normale DVI/DP-Adapter nicht funktionieren was mich ein bisschen ankotzt...

Nun brauch ich nen neuen Monitor mit HDMI/DP-Unterstützung.
daydeal.ch hat heute n sehr geiles 24" Gerät im Angebot.
Das Problem ist: Meine anderen Monitore (2233BW) sind 22"er mit 1680x1050 Auflösung. Der 24" hingegen hat FullHD.

Weiss jemand ob das zu Problemen kommen kann? Mir wärs eigentlich lieber, wenn alles 22"er mit derselben Auflösung wären. Aber der 24"er Preis ist einfach zu verlockend... 

Meinungen dazu?

Edit:
Funktioniert DVI+DVI+HDMI überhaupt? 
In der Tabelle hier ists leider nicht aufgelistet
http://www.radeon3d.org/forum/thread-1382.html


Edit2:
Vergesst die Frage... braucht scheinbar zwingend nen Displayport. Zum kotzen sowas :/


----------



## P@tC@sh (27. März 2010)

Sorry,dass ich gerade nicht auf eure posts eingehe.Sorry für OT .Hat
jemand eine Erklärung dafür, dass ich weder beim 10.3 oder 10.3a keine Bezelcompensation habe.
Habe mir genau das Video Eyefinity  6 DP 5870 2 GB
auf der Seite [H]ard}ocp angeschaut.Benutze die Auflösung (noch) 5040x1050)
2xDVI ,1xDp Windows 7 64bit(HD5k).Habe beide (10.3. und 10.3a) sicher jeweils 5 mal in-deinstalliert.Habe beim deinstallieren "von Hand" die Ordner zusätzlich gelöscht und kein Driver Cleaner benutzt.Weiss jmd. was da los ist?

Bitte um Antwort ,merci im voraus 
Dort,andem Ort wo der von Hardocp die Bezelcompensation hat ,ist bei mir nichts ,auch nicht beim 10.3b.

Bitte um Antwort ,merci im voraus.


----------



## Marquis (28. März 2010)

Hab den Treiber leider noch nicht drauf, werde ihn die nächsten Tage installieren und dann sowieso noch einen Abschnitt dazu hier reinsetzen.


----------



## P@tC@sh (29. März 2010)

carcharoth schrieb:


> Bin auch grad dran mir n 3-Monitor-Setup zu bauen.
> Hab gestern mit Verwunderung erfahren, dass man nur 2x DVI anschliessen kann, und normale DVI/DP-Adapter nicht funktionieren was mich ein bisschen ankotzt...
> 
> Nun brauch ich nen neuen Monitor mit HDMI/DP-Unterstützung.
> ...



Ein 22zoll mit Displayport sollte aber nicht so dass Problem sein,wenn du ein grösseren nimmst musst du bedenken das er auch wie die 2 22zoll auf der gleichen Auflösung läuft,wenn grösser als 22zoll dann wäre es von Vorteil dass er gut kleinere Auflösungen bzw.1680x1050 darstellt (zwar blöd bei grösser als 22zoll,seitengerecht dargestellt hast du links u. rechts Balken),Bildschirmfüllend dürfte funktionieren macht das Bild aber gröber.


----------



## carcharoth (29. März 2010)

Hat sich eh erledigt. 
Gibt leider nicht soviele 22"er mit Displayport. Werde mir wohl den hier besorgen -> HP Compaq LA2205wg 55,9 cm (22") Widescreen LCD-Monitor - Verbrauchsmaterialien, Zubehör & Sonstiges


----------



## P@tC@sh (29. März 2010)

carcharoth schrieb:


> Hat sich eh erledigt.
> Gibt leider nicht soviele 22"er mit Displayport. Werde mir wohl den hier besorgen -> HP Compaq LA2205wg 55,9 cm (22") Widescreen LCD-Monitor - Verbrauchsmaterialien, Zubehör & Sonstiges



Hatte auch mal den in 24zoll in Betracht gezogen.Viel Spass denn.


----------



## P@tC@sh (29. März 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> Hab den Treiber leider noch nicht drauf, werde ihn die nächsten Tage installieren und dann sowieso noch einen Abschnitt dazu hier reinsetzen.



yup


----------



## vincenTTTaa (6. April 2010)

hey leute,

irgendwie krieg ich meinen 3. monitor nicht aktiviert.er ist aufgelistet aber ich kann ihn nicht aktivieren.

http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/2606/newbitmapimagenr.png

habe diesen displayadapter verwendet.

PureLink - basic+ Serie. Zertifiziertes DisplayPort: Amazon.de: Elektronik


freu mich ueber jede anregung/hilfe.

gruss vincent


----------



## Marquis (6. April 2010)

Das Kabel wird leider nicht funktionieren da es Passiv ist.


----------



## vincenTTTaa (7. April 2010)

ah alles klar danke. dann heisst es wohl auf den sapphire adapter warten


----------



## Marquis (8. April 2010)

Wenn du auf ein wenig Bildqualität verzichten kannst, tut es auch der DP-VGA Adapter von HP.


----------



## vincenTTTaa (9. April 2010)

HP Display-Port to DVI-D Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

diesen hier?


----------



## Olstyle (9. April 2010)

Der eben nicht, sondern nur der nach VGA  .


----------



## Marquis (9. April 2010)

Steht auch im Hauptartikel, afaik gibts immernoch keine weiteren Möglichkeiten als die von mir dort erwähnten.


----------



## P@tC@sh (10. April 2010)

Halllo zusammen.

Mit welchem Treiber funktioniert denn bei euch die Bezelkompensation.

Merci im Voraus


----------



## Marquis (10. April 2010)

Ich schieb das ganze leider schon eine Weile vor mir hinaus, den Treiber habe ich zwar schon, aber noch nicht installiert 

So, Treiber habe ich drauf (10.3), und Bezelkompensation funktioniert ohne Probs.
Tutorial kommt demnächst auf die Hauptseite, da ich dann wohl mit 'ner Kamera arbeiten muss, dauerts noch etwas.

Hydragrid hatte ich gleich mal mitinstalliert, das funktioniert aber leider nicht so wie es soll.


----------



## P@tC@sh (14. April 2010)

It is kinda Funny.
Habe mal mit 10.4b probiert ,jetzt 10.3b drauf.(Unter Desktops+Anzeigen)Gruppe erstellt O.K.,klick aufs kleine Dreieck O.K.,klicke auf Anzeigegruppe, nicht O.K.,kommt nur die Auswahl "Anordnen","Deaktivieren"und "Gruppe erstellen".Genau hier sollte doch der Punkt "Bezelcompensation"sein.
Habe das Gefühl ein Monitor stellt sich Quer,schon ein bisschen eigenartig nicht.Ansonsten ist ja Eyefinity einrichten ziemlich "idiotensicher",finde ich.


----------



## Marquis (15. April 2010)

Meinst du so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Poste mal deine HW und wie du es bisher eingerichtet hast.


PS: Frag mich nicht warum meine Treiber auf Englisch sind, mich stört es zwar nicht aber wundern tuts mich schon???


----------



## P@tC@sh (16. April 2010)

Zuerstmal Merci,dass du dir die Mühe machst.

Ja,genau an dem Punkt ,fehlt einfach Add...... ???
Was gibt zu posten?Windows 7 64bit gerade frisch auf `ner GX2,auf "(E)",auf "(C)",ein geupgradetes Windows  7 von Vista 64Bit(Extra alles von Ati deinstalliert). 
Proz. i5-750,Mainboad Asus Maximus III,Speicher Kingston DDR-1600 CL8,Grafikkarte Sapphire5870(Bios geflasht, Load@1.26v)
Monitore: Hp w2448c(DVI),Sams.2253(DVI),Eizo EV2333 16:9(Displayport)(Auf Prad.de steht dass der Monitor an den digitalen Eingängen nur Vertikalfrequenzen von 59,60,61 Hertz akzeptiert).Auflösung 5040x1050.(Werde demnächst den 22zoll ersetzen.Sehr wahrscheinlich wird es HP ZR24w).
Gerade nochmal frisch von der AMD Seite 10.3 runtergeladen+installiert.
Zocke gerade Just Cause 2+BFBC 2 ab und zu Dirt 2,alles wunderbar....bis auf die fehlende Rahmenkorrektur.

Greets


----------



## Marquis (16. April 2010)

Kannst du vlt. Screens zu den 3 Spielen in 5040 x 1050 machen? Dann könnte ich die mit in die Liste nehmen. Danke im Vorraus.

Ich würde es mal mit einer ganz sauberen Installation versuchen, wenn du noch irgendwo eine HDD rumliegen hättest, könntest du dort noch ein BS installieren und das dann ausprobieren.
Hast du es schon mal mit einem Driver Cleaner versucht?


----------



## P@tC@sh (16. April 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> Kannst du vlt. Screens zu den 3 Spielen in 5040 x 1050 machen? Dann könnte ich die mit in die Liste nehmen. Danke im Vorraus.
> 
> Ich würde es mal mit einer ganz sauberen Installation versuchen, wenn du noch irgendwo eine HDD rumliegen hättest, könntest du dort noch ein BS installieren und das dann ausprobieren.
> Hast du es schon mal mit einem Driver Cleaner versucht?



Muss mich erst einlesen wie man Pics uppt.Kann dir nicht genau sagen wann ich dazu komme und Lust habe,ehrlich gesagt.
Frage mal die von PCGH,die empfehlen Treiber normal zu deinstallieren und sonstliche Ordner von(in dem Fall) Ati unter Prog,Benutzer,Temp etc. zu löschen.
Ja,habe gerade letzens mal wieder Drivercleaner benutzt,nach einem Neustart blieb der Screen Schwarz .Ich meine es muss jeder selber wissen wie er es händelt, aber denke DriverCleaner kann auch nach hinten losgehen.
Habe 2 WD, Black+Blue und `ne SSD in Gebrauch.Besitze noch `ne 750 Seagate mit allerhand Daten,ausserdem soll das Haupt BS auf der SSD sein.Müsste mir zuerst (werde ich auch) noch `ne Platte kaufen.
Wie gesagt als nächstes steht HP  ZR24w an.Aber sobald als möglich und ich `ne neue HDD  habe, probiere ich es dann mit nur einer angesteckten Festplatte und frischem BS (Jezt ist es Tri-Boot).Zickt manchmal beim boot die SSD ,wenn `ne HDD nicht dran  ist.  
Aber auch wie gesagt das jetzige Windows ist 2 Tage alt.

Poste dann


----------



## Marquis (16. April 2010)

Pics hochladen ist ganz einfach.



> Erstmal gehst du auf "Erweitert"
> 
> Danach scrollst du runter zu "Anhänge verwalten" -> öffnen
> 
> ...


 
Wäre praktisch, da ich die 3 Spiele nicht habe.



Normalerweise würde ich auch zu normalem Deinstallieren raten, aber das hier ist ein Sonderfall.
Eine definitive Lösung werde ich dir leider nicht anbieten können, zwar produziert Eyefinity manchmal seltsame Fehler, aber das hier entzieht sich meinem Kenntnisraum.
Ich würde dir empfehlen auf den normalen 10.3 Catalyst zu wechseln und mal den Support von Ati anzuschreiben/anzurufen.
Sollten die dir weiterhelfen, wäre es natürlich toll wenn du hier posten könntest, wie sie das getan haben.


----------



## Jan565 (16. April 2010)

Ich habe da mal eine andere Frage, hat es schon einmal einer Probiert aus jucks und tollerei einfach die 3 Monitore ohne den Display Port versucht an zu schließen um zu gucken ob es funktioniert?


----------



## Marquis (17. April 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine andere Frage, hat es schon einmal einer Probiert aus jucks und tollerei einfach die 3 Monitore ohne den Display Port versucht an zu schließen um zu gucken ob es funktioniert?


 
Wenn ich den dritten Monitor nicht anschließe gehts definitiv nicht


----------



## P@tC@sh (17. April 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine andere Frage, hat es schon einmal einer Probiert aus jucks und tollerei einfach die 3 Monitore ohne den Display Port versucht an zu schließen um zu gucken ob es funktioniert?



Die Re-und Previewer weisen (mehr oder weniger) nicht umsonst auf möglichen Konstellation hin.Als ich mir Extra ein Monitor mit Displayport gekauft habe,war kein DP-Kabel dabei,konnte aber mit der HD 5K+einer Nvidia 8600gt auf drei Monitoren den Desktop betreiben+Der Clou ist ja dass es in Spielen funktioniert,bin dann auf SoftTH gestossen und konnte schon bevor ich das DP-Kabel hatte, Tripplehead geniessen.Wenn du es kennst habe ich nichts gesagt,wenn nicht" Softth.com",relativ simpel erklärt.

@Marquis:Thanks für das kurze Tutorial ,werde mich die Tage dranmachen und denn mal schauen wie ich das(die Rahmenkorrektur) gemanaget kriege.

Bis dann


----------



## P@tC@sh (17. April 2010)

@Marquis:


----------



## P@tC@sh (17. April 2010)

sorry DP

@Marquis:


----------



## Marquis (17. April 2010)

Ausgezeichnet, danke!

Werde die morgen von mir Zuhause aus einpflegen. Lief Just Cause 2 ohne Umwege?


----------



## P@tC@sh (18. April 2010)

@Marquis:Ja tipp topp,nur nach der Neuinstallation(Windows)wurden bei Microsoft LIVE meine(trotz gleichem Namen) Saves nicht erkannt.Greets


----------



## aonmeister (18. April 2010)

5970 mit Eyefinity bräuchte Tipps 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eines muss ich vor weck sagen hatte etwas angst wegen der Ränder, aber das ist überhaupt nicht störend, ich bin zweifelsohne begeistert.
Es wirkt alles unglaublich Realistisch besser als Nvidia 3D mit Shutter brille das ich vorher hatte.
Das ist zwar kein 3D wirkt aber sehr Räumlich.

Muss sagen die Investition Hat sich gelohnt (1200€) 3xTFT Dell P2310H und eine Asus 5970.

Jetzt mal zur Hauptfrage: CPU Overcklocken ja oder nein.
Besitze einen Core I7 920 und 6GB DDR3 1600MHZ.
Hatte das System schon auf 3.6ghz und merkte keinen Leistung unterschied in Spielen. 
FPS bleiben ziemlich gleich.
Das nächste was mir aufgefallen ist die Microruckler sind so gut wie Verschwunden im Eyefinity Modus.

Wie kann man schnell Switchen zwischen den Auflösungen, geht das überhaupt?
Habe jetzt 5760x1080 brauche ich aber nicht immer alle 3 TFT ,also wie Switch man, auf 1920x1080 zum Mittleren Monitor.
Catalyst 1.4 sehr kompliziert bei Eyefinity ,zum einstellen.

Nächste Frage :Schnell von Querformat auf Hochformat? 
Hatte es zwar hinbekommen im Hochformat irgendwie, aber nicht nebeneinander sondern übereinander.

Taskleist Symbole in die Mitte bringen bei Eyefinity?
Kann man das?

Gibt es Filme in den Format oder Trailer 5760x1080.
Kann zwar jeden Film so zoomen aber schaut natürlich komisch aus 48x1 Format.

Eyfinity Bilder.
Habe Leider nicht viele Bilder gefunden in der Auflösung.
Gibt’s da eine Seite?

Jetzt noch bar Fragen zur 5970.
Manchmal erwacht die Karte nicht gleich aus ihrem Schlafmodus.
ZB. Bei laden von spiele weil es in 2D ist, dann dauert das länger.
Sprich von 400/1000MHZ auf 725/1000MHz.
Es zieht mir auch nur aus der Steckdose max. 350 Watt obwohl ich gelesen habe es sollte ca:420 verbrauchen unter last.

Hat irgendwer schon getestet eine 5970 mit 5850 oder 5870 in Crossfire Gespann, im Eyefinity betrieb
Sprich Microruckler oder Leistung , da könnte jede GPU einen Monitor ansteuern, was ich glaube bei 
ATI nicht geht weil sie Vertikal angesteuert werden, und nicht Horizontal.
Bei Nvidia 4serie vielleicht möglich in zukunft,im Sli.

Das waren alle Fragen.
Danke im voraus.


----------



## aonmeister (18. April 2010)

Hier noch ein bar bilder.

Ach noch was die Temps im normal betrieb sind bei ca 60 grad ,im Eyfinity Betrieb ist das auch normal.


----------



## P@tC@sh (19. April 2010)

@aonmeister:

Dermassen hohe Auflösungen 5760x1080 drücken natürlich mehr auf die GPU(besonders mit Anti-Aliasing) als CPU,wiederum wenn ein  Spiel ein bisschen CPU-lastig ist,lässt sicher das eine oder andere Frame(bei z.Bsp. 3.5Ghz oder mehr)rausholen bzw. wirst weniger tiefe min. Frames(vor allem) haben. 


In Praxisfernen Belastungs/Stresstests hat PCGH  mit der Software Furmark(Achtung !), bei der 5970 337Watt(nur Karte) gemessen,beim Spiel Race Driver Grid 164 Watt(bei 8xSGSSAA 223Watt),die Karte wird mit einer TDP( Verlustleistung in Watt) von ca.293-4Watt angegeben.

Nein, es gibt noch keinen schnelllen Switch Eyefinity/Desktop,persönlich liebe ich es ,massig Platz auf `em Desktop zu haben.

Braucht halt ein bisschen bis die GPU abgerufen wird,bei der 4870X2 jedenfalls "zog" Crossfire nicht bei "windowed".


Microruckler wird man momentan bei Crossfire immer haben(Bzw.40-50Fps+) ,teilweise "stottert" das Bild  bei 30-40-45-50 FPS noch.

So die anderen Sachen kann jmd. anderes erklären.oder schau mal auf der Seite [H]ard}OCP unter Graphics.


----------



## Marquis (19. April 2010)

@JOEYBIAFRA: Danke nochmals, jetzt habe ich fast alle Spiele zusammen, die in der Liste stehen, muss bald mal wieder ein größeres Update machen.

@Alle: Hab die Spieleliste jetzt zu einer richtigen Liste gemacht, wie gefällts?

@aonmeister:Meine Temp geht auch unter Last nicht über 50°C 



> Nächste Frage :Schnell von Querformat auf Hochformat?
> Hatte es zwar hinbekommen im Hochformat irgendwie, aber nicht nebeneinander sondern übereinander.


Hab eine genauere erklärung in den Hauptteil gesetzt, da sind auch Screenshots von DA:O.
Falls du es noch genauer brauchst, einfach fragen.



> Taskleist Symbole in die Mitte bringen bei Eyefinity?
> Kann man das?



Afaik nein, aber du kannst die Programme in die mitte ziehen, dafür musst du die Taskleiste "entfixieren" und dann einfach rüberziehen.
Praktisch ist auch dar erstellen einer Symbolleiste mit dem Ziel "Arbeitsplatz", dann werden in der Taskleiste alle aktuellen Laufwerke angezeigt und mit Eyefinity hat man genug Platz dafür.



> Gibt es Filme in den Format oder Trailer 5760x1080.
> Kann zwar jeden Film so zoomen aber schaut natürlich komisch aus 48x1 Format.



Mir sind keine bekannt und du wirst ausser Spieldemos wohl auch keine bekommen, müssten ja extra gedreht werden.



> Eyfinity Bilder.
> Habe Leider nicht viele Bilder gefunden in der Auflösung.
> Gibt’s da eine Seite?



Wenn du Screenshots meinst, dann geh mal auf Seite 1 des Threads.
Falls du Hintergrundbilder meinst, könnte ich die paar die ich habe hochladen, würde mich hier übrigens über Links freuen.



> Jetzt noch bar Fragen zur 5970.
> Manchmal erwacht die Karte nicht gleich aus ihrem Schlafmodus.
> ZB. Bei laden von spiele weil es in 2D ist, dann dauert das länger.
> Sprich von 400/1000MHZ auf 725/1000MHz.
> Es zieht mir auch nur aus der Steckdose max. 350 Watt obwohl ich gelesen habe es sollte ca:420 verbrauchen unter last.



Keine Ahnung, wird aber wohl so seine Richtigkeit haben, bzw. wirst du wohl nix dagegen tun können.



> Hat irgendwer schon getestet eine 5970 mit 5850 oder 5870 in Crossfire Gespann, im Eyefinity betrieb
> Sprich Microruckler oder Leistung , da könnte jede GPU einen Monitor ansteuern, was ich glaube bei
> ATI nicht geht weil sie Vertikal angesteuert werden, und nicht Horizontal.
> Bei Nvidia 4serie vielleicht möglich in zukunft,im Sli.



Hab schon drüber nachgedacht mir eine 2. zu besorgen, CF halte ich aber eigentlich für unnötiges Geldverbrennen, die Überlegung geht dahin, dass man den DP Adapter nicht mehr braucht.


----------



## aonmeister (19. April 2010)

Melde mich Nachmittag noch mal.

Freu mich endlich mal eine Antwort zu bekommen.

Machte einen eigenen Thread auf ,da bekamm ich keine Antwort.

Hintergrunbilder hätte ich gerne noch welche in der auflösung.

Vielen Dank.

Es gibt auf der Welt doch noch hilfsbereite Menschen in Forums und nicht nur Nörgler.

Danke nochmal.


----------



## aonmeister (19. April 2010)

@aonmeister:Meine Temp geht auch unter Last nicht über 50°C 

Ich besitze eine 5970 keine 5770.

Ohne Eyfinity hatte ich so 48°C








Afaik nein, aber du kannst die Programme in die mitte ziehen, dafür musst du die Taskleiste "entfixieren" und dann einfach rüberziehen.
Praktisch ist auch dar erstellen einer Symbolleiste mit dem Ziel "Arbeitsplatz", dann werden in der Taskleiste alle aktuellen Laufwerke angezeigt und mit Eyefinity hat man genug Platz dafür.

Die Taskleiste ist nicht fixiert und die Sympole von der Taskleiste kann ich nicht in die mitte bringen.

Kann die Taskleiste nur nach rechst am rand oder nach links bringen.
Möchte aber Start Sympol und Taskleistsympole in der Mitte haben.








Wenn du Screenshots meinst, dann geh mal auf Seite 1 des Threads.
Falls du Hintergrundbilder meinst, könnte ich die paar die ich habe hochladen, würde mich hier übrigens über Links freuen.

Hindergrunbilder bitte.



Keine Ahnung, wird aber wohl so seine Richtigkeit haben, bzw. wirst du wohl nix dagegen tun können.

Habe meine GPU jetzt übertaktet mit ATI OC jetzt gehts besser.



Hab schon drüber nachgedacht mir eine 2. zu besorgen, CF halte ich aber eigentlich für unnötiges Geldverbrennen, die Überlegung geht dahin, dass man den DP Adapter nicht mehr braucht.

Das ist schon eine CF karte die ich habe.

Das du mit einer 5770 flüssig spielst ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## aonmeister (19. April 2010)

JOEYBIAFRA schrieb:


> @aonmeister:
> 
> Dermassen hohe Auflösungen 5760x1080 drücken natürlich mehr auf die GPU(besonders mit Anti-Aliasing) als CPU,wiederum wenn ein Spiel ein bisschen CPU-lastig ist,lässt sicher das eine oder andere Frame(bei z.Bsp. 3.5Ghz oder mehr)rausholen bzw. wirst weniger tiefe min. Frames(vor allem) haben.
> 
> ...


 

Habe jetzt sehr gute FPS ohne Microruckler soweit ich das feststellen konnte.

CPU 3200MHZ Core I7 /Speicher auf 1600Mhz
GPU habe ich jetzt auf 800mhz       Speicher 1200mhz

Da ist nichts mehr festzustellen.

Bsb: Bad Company 2 vorher min fps 40 max 75 bis 85
                              nachher min 50    max 80 bis 100
Alles auf Hoch/AA16X/AF aus/HBA0 aus.

Es scheint das die neuen 5970 was kommen, besser Arbeiten werden mit
Taktraten von 850Mhz/1000mhz und 4gb.

Verbrauch liegt jetzt bei ca:400watt
Im Idle:180 watt.

Nur Taktet die karte jetzt durch denn OC (ATI Overdrive)im Idle bereich 

GPU 125MHz    Speicher 300MHz?

Bei Normal 400MHz /1000MHz?

und die zweite so oder so nur bei Crossfire betrieb.


----------



## Marquis (19. April 2010)

> Ich besitze eine 5970 keine 5770.
> 
> Ohne Eyfinity hatte ich so 48°C



Liegt bei mir an der Wasserkühlung 



> Die Taskleiste ist nicht fixiert und die Sympole von der Taskleiste kann ich nicht in die mitte bringen.
> 
> Kann die Taskleiste nur nach rechst am rand oder nach links bringen.
> Möchte aber Start Sympol und Taskleistsympole in der Mitte haben.



Werde morgen ein aktuellen Screenshot von meinem Desktop posten, damit du genau siehst was ich meine.




> Hindergrunbilder bitte.



Poste ich morgen, muss ja sowieso noch ein paar Bilder hochladen.



> Habe meine GPU jetzt übertaktet mit ATI OC jetzt gehts besser.



Ziemlich seltsam, wenn ich meine übertakte, geht gar nichts mehr und das ist egal ob ein oder 50 MHz. Werde ich aber in Zukunft 5970 Nutzern vorschlagen.



> Das ist schon eine CF karte die ich habe.



Weiß ich doch. Ich bin aber kein Fan von CF, da ich empfindlich gegenüber Mikrorucklern bin und den Leistungsgewinn gegenüber der 5870 finde ich eher enttäuschend.



> Das du mit einer 5770 flüssig spielst ist mir ein Rätsel.



Gewusst wie!

Spaß beiseite, wenn man auf AA verzichtet und alles auf Medium lässt, ist auch Crysis gut spielbar.
Mein Auflösung ist aber auch geringer als deine und schlecht ist die 5770 auch nicht.



> CPU 3200MHZ Core I7 /Speicher auf 1600Mhz
> GPU habe ich jetzt auf 800mhz Speicher 1200mhz



Die CPU zu übertakten wäre natürlich auch möglich, aber die Spieleleistung ist meist eher von der Graka abhängig, deswegen halte ich das übertakten selbiger auch für sinniger.


----------



## Marquis (20. April 2010)

> Die Taskleiste ist nicht fixiert und die Sympole von der Taskleiste kann ich nicht in die mitte bringen.
> 
> Kann die Taskleiste nur nach rechst am rand oder nach links bringen.
> Möchte aber Start Sympol und Taskleistsympole in der Mitte haben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür hatte ich schon mal Zeit, der Rest kommt auch noch.

Wie du siehst, bleibt das Windows/Start Zeichen links, aber die Progs sind in der Mitte.


----------



## koesti (22. April 2010)

Sehr interessanter Thread, vielen Dank.
Bin auch grade am Zusammenstellen eines Tripple Monitor Setups.
Was doch auf jeden Fall funktioniert ist DVI-DVI-DP auf DVD Adapter.
Also so einer klick

So steht es zumindest hier
Radeon3D · ATI-Forum: ATI Eyefinity Leitfaden & Guide
Frag mich dann aber, warum ich den dritten Monitor nicht über HDMI ansteuern kann, also mit einem DP-HDMI Adapter.
Adapter Displayport Stecker zu HDMI Buchse - Kabel Gross und Einzelhandel


----------



## koesti (22. April 2010)

vincenTTTaa schrieb:


> HP Display-Port to DVI-D Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> diesen hier?



Laut Radeon3D · ATI-Forum: ATI Eyefinity Leitfaden & Guide sollte DVI-DVI-DP auf DVI funktionieren, was denn nun ?


----------



## Marquis (22. April 2010)

Das ist ein passiver Adapter der definitiv nicht funktioniert, du brauchst einen aktiven wie im Hauptpost beschrieben, das steht auch auf der von dir geposteten Seite.


----------



## aonmeister (22. April 2010)

Also wie die Sympole in die mitte,bitte genau erklären wo ich das einstelle.

Das eine Bild vom strand hätte ich noch gerne


----------



## Marquis (22. April 2010)

Sehr geile Seite: Free → Panedia Desktop Wallpaper

Falls sich da jmd. anmeldet, würde ich auch etwas dazuspenden, die restlichen Bilder hätte ich auch gerne.

@aonmeister: Da gibts auch das von dir gewollte Bild 

Das mit dem Einstellen gucke ich zuhause nochmal nach, war aber nicht schwierig.


----------



## koesti (22. April 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> Das ist ein passiver Adapter der definitiv nicht funktioniert, du brauchst einen aktiven wie im Hauptpost beschrieben, das steht auch auf der von dir geposteten Seite.



Danke, jetzt hab ich es auch kapiert, na dann werd ich mir wohl 3 22" von Dell zulegen müssen. Fertig aus die Maus.


----------



## Marquis (22. April 2010)

Ich würde eher zu einem aktiven DP zu DVI Adapter raten und 3 Samsung Monitoren, ist günstiger und sind besser für Spiele geeignet.

Edit: Hab grade nochmal die Preise gecheckt und eine Liste eingefügt, sind inzwischen günstiger geworden, wäre doch ein praktische Alternative 3 von dem Schlage zu kaufen, dann ist man auch für die Eyefinity Edition (6Monitore) auch besser gerüstet.


----------



## koesti (22. April 2010)

Danke Marquis, wollte mir 3 von denen holen, is mir aber zu teuer und mich nervt die Vorkasse bei Dell.

Wenn der aktiv Adapter nur schon verfügbar wäre...hab keine Lust zu warten.
Morgen komm der Monitor und wenn der OK ist, dann kauf ich noch 2 davon.

Ich will halt unbedingt bei 22" FullHD haben, also dann 21,5"..
Da es immer noch Games gibt, die keine 3 Monitore unterstützen, will ich dann wenigstens auf einem Monitor in 1920x1080 zocken können, sonst langweilt sich meine 5870 VaporX zu tote.

Optisch blöd sieht es ja nun auch aus, wenn man 2 mal die selben Monitore hat und einen anderen.
Will aber auch nicht mit dem DP-VGA Adapter rum hantieren, weil man hier massiv Qualitätseinbußen hat, wobei ich mir wieder denke, warum es mit diesem Adapter geht und mit einem DP-DVI o. HDMI Adapter nicht.


----------



## Marquis (22. April 2010)

Viele haben scheinbar Probleme damit, aber mir reicht auch der DP-VGA Adapter, einmal ist der wirklich günstig mit 35€ und zweitens ist die Bildqualität seltsamerweise gut.
Könntest du als Überganslösung nehmen.



> ...warum es mit diesem Adapter geht und mit einem DP-DVI o. HDMI Adapter nicht.



Ist leider technisch bedingt, afaik weil die Karte nur 2 Ramdacs hat.



> Also wie die Sympole in die mitte,bitte genau erklären wo ich das einstelle.



Wenn ich auf die Taskleiste rechtsklicke, kann ich aswählen, dass die Taskleiste nicht mehr fixiert ist, danach erscheint links neben dem Programm/Ordner, welches sowieso am weitesten links ist, eine Art von Kasten den man sich mit dem Cursor greifen kann. -> Einfach nach rechts ziehen!

Kannst du das San Francisco Panorama hochladen, bitte?


----------



## koesti (23. April 2010)

Hab mir jetzt so ein Adapter bestellt Marquis, scheint es auch nur bei HP zu geben, ich hab meinen hier bestellt. Als Übergangslösung. Ob dieser Adapter 1920x1080 darstellen kann bezweifle ich, muss ich testen.
Auch bin ich auf die Bildqualität gespannt.

Will ja die anderen Monitore nur zum Zocken nutzen, ansonsten bleiben die ausgeschaltet, da man ja sonst auch einen erhöhten Stromverbrauch hat.
Die Graka taktet sich hoch und brauch dementsprechend mehr Saft.
Aus diesem Grund werde ich mir überlegen, ob ich mir überhaupt den Adapter von Sapphire kaufe.

Werde hier noch häufiger unterwegs sein denk ich, schöner Beitrag von Marquis, sehr übersichtlich und genau erklärt.


----------



## koesti (23. April 2010)

koesti schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt so ein Adapter bestellt Marquis, scheint es auch nur bei HP zu geben, ich hab meinen hier bestellt. Als Übergangslösung. Ob dieser Adapter 1920x1080 darstellen kann bezweifle ich, muss ich testen.
> Auch bin ich auf die Bildqualität gespannt.
> 
> Will ja die anderen Monitore nur zum Zocken nutzen, ansonsten bleiben die ausgeschaltet, da man ja sonst auch einen erhöhten Stromverbrauch hat.
> ...



Hab bei computerpool.de den Sapphire Adapter zum Preis von 91,99 EUR gekauft.
Lieferung erfolgt am 05.05.2010. 
Oh Sorry, wollt meinen Beitrag nur ändern nicht zitieren @Mods, bitte ändern.


----------



## Marquis (23. April 2010)

Ich glaub da bestell ich gleich auch mal einen.

Im normalen Desktop Betrieb wirst du die 3 Monitore auch lieben lernen  
Von daher solltest du das nicht vorher sagen.

PS: Danke!


----------



## koesti (24. April 2010)

Kannste mal nen Screen von deinen Monitoren posten ?


----------



## Marquis (24. April 2010)

Meinst du ein Foto, wie die 3 nebeneinander stehen?

Verdammt, dann muss ich meinen Schreibtisch aufräumen...


----------



## koesti (25. April 2010)

Dann räum mal deinen Schreibtisch auf 
Hab mal bei meinem Benq den Rand gemessen. 1,5cm...bin zufrieden mit der Dicke. Sind auch ganz günstige Monitore. Hab mich auch nun doch für 3x23" entschieden. Diese hier. 
Wobei der Samsung auch nicht schlecht ist, aber der Rand ist mir bissl zu fett. Tipp mal auf 1,8-2,0 cm.


----------



## Marquis (25. April 2010)

Verdammt war das anstrengend 

Hab mal in den Haupt-Post ein Bild miteingefügt und hier nochmal eins aus der Nähe, wie du siehst habe ich die Monitore so positioniert, dass sich die Ränder gegenseitig decken, deswegen sind mir die Randbreiten ziemlich egal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher würde ich auch sagen, achte lieber auf Bildqualität und spielbarkeit der Monitore. als auf die Breite der Ränder.
Sollte dich das zu sehr stören, gibts das, z.Zt. etwas zickige, Bezelmanagement.


----------



## P@tC@sh (26. April 2010)

@Marquis:
Mach ich auch ab und zu,(Rand hinter Rand).
Hier noch auf die schnelle 2 Pics,sorry nicht gerade die Besten.

Bis demnächst


----------



## koesti (26. April 2010)

Sehr gut Marquis, danke !
Was sind das für Monitore ? 22" oder 23" ?

Edit: hier ein günstiger DP auf VGA Adapter. Vielleicht kann Marquis noch bestätigen, ob das funktioniert.
Interessant ist auch, dass man mit dieser Lösung wohl doch ein digitales Signal hat. Da frag ich mich, warum ich mir den Adapter von Sapphire für rund 85,-EUR holen sollte.


----------



## Marquis (28. April 2010)

koesti schrieb:


> Sehr gut Marquis, danke !
> Was sind das für Monitore ? 22" oder 23" ?



Drei 22", 2 mal den Samsung 226BW und einen billigen mit nur VGA von Belinea, ist aber auch gut.



> Edit: hier ein günstiger DP auf VGA Adapter. Vielleicht kann Marquis noch bestätigen, ob das funktioniert.



Bestätigen leider nicht, aber ich nehme es an, da mein Adapter auch nur ein standard passiver DP zu VGA Adapter ist. Sollte es nicht gehen, kannst du ja wg. Fernabgesetz zurückgeben.
Ansonsten: HP DP -> VGA



> Interessant ist auch, dass man mit dieser Lösung wohl doch ein digitales Signal hat.



Bitte nicht auf diesen Trick reinfallen, über VGA kann man nicht einfach ein digitales Signal übertragen. 
Damit wird versucht, Ahnungslosen Kunden etwas zu verkaufen, was dieses Gerät gar nicht beherrschen kann, das ist eine Frechheit entweder von dem Hersteller und/oder dem Shop.



> Da frag ich mich, warum ich mir den Adapter von Sapphire für rund  85,-EUR holen sollte.



Nehmen wir mal an, der Adapter würde ein digitales Signal übertragen und du würdest einen VGA->DVI Adapter verwenden, dann hättest du das gleiche Problem wie mit den passiven DP auf DVI Adaptern -> funktioniert nicht.


----------



## oliwenk (16. Mai 2010)

Hi all!
Ich hab da auch mal eine Frage.
Ich habe 2 Radeon HD 5870 im CF-Modus laufen. 3 Monitore (24" mit 1900x1200 Auflösung) hab ich auch schon. Ein Monitor ist full HD fähig und besitzt auch ein HDMI-Anschluss.
Um Eyefinity nutzen zu können, brauche ich da auch diesen aktiven DP to DVI Adapter?
Und wo bekommt man so ein Teil? Ich suche jetzt schon 2 Monate danach, aber das Teil von Sapphire ist nirgenswo lieferbar. ich hab in meiner Verzweiflung auch schon bei Sapphire direkt angerufen, aber die verkaufen nur an Distributoren. Der hat mir auch einen genannt, aber da gibts das Teil auch erstmal nicht. 
Hilfääää, ich will endlich Eyfinity!!
LG oliwenk


----------



## P@tC@sh (16. Mai 2010)

oliwenk schrieb:


> Hi all!
> Ich hab da auch mal eine Frage.
> Ich habe 2 Radeon HD 5870 im CF-Modus laufen. 3 Monitore (24" mit 1900x1200 Auflösung) hab ich auch schon. Ein Monitor ist full HD fähig und besitzt auch ein HDMI-Anschluss.
> Um Eyefinity nutzen zu können, brauche ich da auch diesen aktiven DP to DVI Adapter?
> ...



Entweder Displayport am Monitor,den teuren aktiven(steht auf Seite 1)oder den einzig bekannten passiven HP Displayport auf Vga(nicht DVi)aber was erzähle ich,steht alles auf Seite 1, Monsieur.

Gruss P.D.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (20. Mai 2010)

Hi,

weil ihr hier auch nach Wallpaper für Triplescreens sucht.

So suche ich über Google. Werden viele von euch zwar schon wissen, wie man das macht, aber für die, die in der Suche noch nicht probiert haben, einfach die Auflösung einzugeben, ist es ein guter Tip 

Gruss Lucky!


----------



## mpcSapZero (1. Juni 2010)

Hy,

bin seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer einer Eyefinity6. 
Da ich vorher schon lange ein TH2G System hatte hab ich es direkt mit meinen drei 26" Samsung TFT´s ausprobiert und muss sagen....aba Hallo !!

Hätte nich gedacht das die Karte soviel Bums hat. Ich war ja von Matrox schon mit 5040x1050 Bildpunkten verwöhnt (allerdings beim Einsatz von zwei 285ern), daß aba eine einzelne Karte meine Games mit 6092x1200 Bildpunkten und durchschnittlich 80 FPS befeuert hat mich schon aus den Socken gehauen.

Der dafür angepasste 10.3b Treiber hat einen wunderbar durch die Installation geführt. Gruppen-Erstellung, Monitor-Einstellungen, Bezel-Management ..... kein Problem.
Alles in allem haben die Jungs und Mädels nen guten Job gemacht.

Das blöde is natürlich die Organisation des DP-Adapters. Die einzige Adresse wo man Ihn verhältnis schnell geliefert bekommt ist hier : 
DELL Adapter : DisplayPort-auf-DVI-Adapter - Einbausatz : Heimkinosysteme | Dell Deutschland
Die Holländer können nich liefern, Sapphire kommt nich inne Pötte und in Dell-USA wirds durch die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer unerschwinglich.


@Marquis
Für die Spielliste:
Splinter Cell:Conviction gibt mit dem Patch1.02 ganz komische Auflösungen raus (2400x600, 2534x800 usw.)! Kann man aba per "Hand" in der ConvictionUserPC.ini ändern. Und Splinter Cell:Chaos Theory lässt sich ebenfalls in den .ini Dateien anpassen
Werd auch noch versuchen ob die TH2G Games die ich noch habe hinzukriegen
Meld mich wenn es funtzt.


bis dann
manny


----------



## Spitfire33 (1. Juni 2010)

mpcSapZero schrieb:


> ...
> Die Holländer können nich liefern, Sapphire kommt nich inne Pötte und in Dell-USA wirds durch die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer unerschwinglich.
> ...


 
Das stimmt nicht so ganz. Mein aktiver DP-Adapter kommt heute oder morgen aus Holland von www.kabeltje.com (kommt per TNT, hab die Versandbestätigung seit Fr.) ! Bestellt am 17.05.2010 

Was mich nur ärgert, wenn das mit Dell Deutschland stimmen sollte und die Jungs den Adapter für "so wenig Asche" jetzt liefern können...dann hab ich wohl pech gehabt und paar Euros mehr investiert. Egal, hauptsache ich hab ihn jetzt.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Marquis (1. Juni 2010)

@mpcSapZero: Danke erstmal für die Infos, gleich nachgetragen, den Adapter werde ich mir vielleicht auch demnächst nochmal bestellen.

Die Auflösung kommt durch das Bezel-Management zustande, oder?

Wenn du weitere Infos und/oder Screenshots für Spiele hast, würde ich mich freuen.

PS: Ob die Eyefinity Edition der 5870 im Referenzdesign ist, zwecks Wasserkühlung, weisst du nicht zufällig?


----------



## LOGIC (1. Juni 2010)

> Ob die Eyefinity Edition der 5870 im Referenzdesign ist, zwecks Wasserkühlung, weisst du nicht zufällig?



Sollte eigentlich so sein. Sie hat nur mehr speicher (an der rückseite) und eben andere Ausgänge.


----------



## Marquis (1. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich so sein. Sie hat nur mehr speicher (an der rückseite) und eben andere Ausgänge.


 
Soweit war ich auch schon, bei >400€ hätte ich aber gerne gesicherte Aussagen.


----------



## gharbi_sam (1. Juni 2010)

@ Marquis

Welche GraKa willst du denn kaufen ? Kansst hier dein Glueck probieren link


----------



## mpcSapZero (1. Juni 2010)

Muss mich tatsächlich korrigieren.
Die Holländer können wirklich liefern. Jedenfalls hab ich ne Emil bekommen die die Lieferung bestätigt. Denke aba das das nur die Vorbestellungen betrifft, meine war vom 24.03.2010 !!
Wenn das wirklich zutreffen sollte hab ich wohl nächste Woche einen über (hab noch Urlaub und gehe ab Montag wieder Arbeiten).
Wenn also jemand Interesse hat.........!!!


@Marquis
Auflösung basiert auf dreimal 1920x1200 und Bezel-Management 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und für die Frage des Referenzdesign´s hab ich mal die Innenseite des Kühlers (hab ja einen anderen montiert wegen der Lautstärke unso...) fotografiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is leider n büschen überblendet, aba vielleicht helfen Dir die Positionen der Wärmeleitpads weiter. Desweiteren hat die Karte noch Speicher auf der Rückseite der aba mit nem passiven Kühlblech in Schach gehalten wird.
Strom-Anschlüsse sind 1x8 und 1x6.
Tja... und die Ausgänge sind halt alle Mini-DP. 
Adapter : Mini-DP auf DVI 2x / Mini-DP auf HDMI 2x / Mini-DP auf DP 1x

Sollten noch Fragen zu fragen sein...fragen.


[edit]
Velvet Assassin läuft.....einfach Auflösung wählen und KEIN AA aktivieren (ansonsten wird keine Gesichtstextur dargestellt)
Saboteur läuft.....ebenfalls Auflösung wählen und den FOV Hack von Racer_s nutzen http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/wiki/Racer_S_Hacks

Und dann hab ich noch was vergessen.
Für SplinterCell Chaos Theory muss man in der SplinterCell3.ini bei dem "FullscreenViewport-X und FullscreenViewport-y" die Auflösung ändern und in der SplinterCell3User.ini die "DesiredFOV" und die "DefaultFOV" mit dem FOV Calc http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/fovcalc.php umrechnen.


----------



## Marquis (2. Juni 2010)

Danke schonmal, werde ich demnächst mal in Ruhe kontrollieren, ob die PCBs ansonsten identisch sind.
Und danke für die Spiele Infos, die habe ich auch gleich mal nachgetragen.

PS: Was schwebt dir denn vor, für den Adapter?


----------



## mpcSapZero (6. Juni 2010)

Update:

"Avatar The Game" ... läuft ... Unter Optionen die Auflösung einstellen und den Button "Breitband-Sichfeld erzwingen" aktivieren.

Wegen dem Adapter muss ich erst mal schaun, ob er wirklich geliefert worden ist und dann denke ich werd ich den Preis nehmen den ich für den bei Dell bezahlt hab.

Und dann hab ich ein Prob mit Mirrors Edge. Das besitze ich schon seit längerem über Steam und hab nun die Anleitung befolgt ... nur klappt es nich.
Sobald ich den FOV-Hack einschalte verändert sich das Menue-Bild. Vorgenommene Veränderungen am FOV sehe ich nich und wenn ich die Auflösung dann umstelle quetscht sich alles auf einem Bildschrirm und die beiden äußeren Monitore bleiben schwarz.   

Kann es sein , das der Hack die Steam-Version nicht unterstützt ???
Obwohl .... wenn ich Ihn ja einschalte verändert sich ja was.


----------



## Marquis (6. Juni 2010)

Hmmm... Bin leider kein Steam Fan, deswegen kann ich dir das nicht genau sagen.

Versuch mal zuerst die Auflösung umzustellen und dann erstmal wieder das Spiel zu beenden. Danach den Fov-Hack vor Spielbeginn starten und einschalten und dann das Spiel wieder starten.

Ich werde nachher nochmal die Werte posten die bei mir eingestellt sind, vielleicht hilft das, bin leider grad nicht zuhause.

Hast du den Hack auch auf die aktuelle Version eingestellt?

PS: Sag mir bescheid wenn der Adapter kommt.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2010)

Zumindest mit SoftTH läuft ME von Steam nur wenn man die Exe auswechselt.


----------



## mpcSapZero (7. Juni 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zumindest mit SoftTH läuft ME von Steam nur wenn man die Exe auswechselt.



Mmmmmmmmmh.....Welche .exe nimmt man denn zum ausswechseln ?????
Die von der CD Version, die noCD oder von nem anderen Spiel ?????

Hack steht auf der 1.01. Bei der 1.00 (getestet) schmiert das ganze Game ab.
Werd das mit der Auflösung nachher mal aussprobieren. Ansonsten bekomme ich vielleicht am Freitag (mpc-LAN Session) ne CD-Version.
Meld mich dann.


Adapter is angekommen .... Preis wie oben schon erwähnt.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2010)

Alles was nicht Steam-exe ist geht.
Meine EA-Download Version macht z.B. keine Probleme. 

So richtig legal ist aber wohl keine Alternative abgesehen von einem Steamfreien Neukauf.


----------



## Marquis (9. Juni 2010)

Wenn du das Spiel gekauft hast, ist es doch nicht illegal einen NO-CD Crack zu verwenden, dass hätten die Distributoren höchstens gerne. Aber wo du die herbekommst, darf ich wahrscheinlich wieder nicht sagen, versuch mal Google.

Ich meld mich am 15. wg. dem Adapter per PN nochmal.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juni 2010)

In der Schweiz ist das so, in Deutschland und allen anderen EU-Staaten nicht.


----------



## Marquis (9. Juni 2010)

Nach einigem überlegen komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass die Diskussion darüber, ob das Illegal ist, ziemlich Offtopic ist, mich die EU sowieso nervt und dass alles dem Thread in keinster Weise hilft.

Daher wäre ich dafür das Thema zu wechseln, politische Diskussionen ufern einfach zu schnell aus.


@mpcSapZero: Musst du den DP-DVI Adapter eigentlich beim Systemstart manchmal auch neu einstecken?


----------



## mpcSapZero (11. Juni 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> @mpcSapZero: Musst du den DP-DVI Adapter eigentlich beim Systemstart manchmal auch neu einstecken?


 
Nö .... beim ersten starten hat der Monitor (an dem der Adapter hängt) n büschen länger mit dem Bildaufbau gebraucht, seitdem läuft aba alles so als wenn ein DVI-Anschluss dran wäre.
DP-Adapter wird auch vom Monitor als digitaler Anschluss erkannt.


----------



## pilot737at (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Erstmal ein Hallo an die Forengemeinde (mein erster Beitrag hier) 

Habe folgendes Problem:
Hab ne XFX 5770 und 3 HP LP2465 Monitore die ja nur DVi Eingänge haben.
Bestellte mir den HP DP to VGA Adapter wie er hier im ersten Beitrag vorgestellt wurde.
Nach einigen hin und herprobieren sowie mehrmaligen ab und anstecken des Adapter habe ich es gestern geschafft alle 3 Monitore mit der nativen Auflösung 3x1920x1200 zum laufen zu kriegen (MS FlightSim X)
Lief alles problemlos und einwandfrei, war total begeistert davon.

Doch als ich heute den PC wieder einschaltete war die Konfig weg 
Nach stundenlangem probieren schaffte ich es nicht mehr das dritte Display zu aktivieren (obwohl ich nichts verändert hatte)
Bin am verzweifeln, weiß jemand Rat?

lg Max


----------



## Marquis (14. Juni 2010)

Das ist immer etwas verzwickt mit dem Adapter.

Hast du den aktuellen ATI-Treiber?
Bei mir läuft das seit einer der neueren Versionen wesentlich runder.

Die Eyefinity Einstellung speichert der Treiber, aber manchmal beim Booten erkennt er den Monitor nicht, deswegen war die Eyefinity Konfiguration dann weg. 
Wenn du den Adapter dann -im laufenden Betrieb- aus dem DP Anschluss ziehst und wieder reinsteckst, funktioniert es bei mir in 95% der Fälle. Er macht dann den gleichen Sound wie beim einstecken eines USB-Gerätes.

Hast du das Bild der Monitore beim Einrichten der Gruppe clonen lassen?

Nach dem veruschten einrichten der Gruppe kannst du auch nochmal versuchen den Aadapter neu einzustecken, manchmal hilft das.

Letzte Frage: Hast du den Adapter vom DP oder das VGA Kabel vom Adapter getrennt?


----------



## pilot737at (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo 

Habs in der Zwischenzeit wieder zum laufen bekommen.
Lösung war bei mir ein Update auf den 10.6 Catalyst (noch nicht offiziell von ATi)
Seitdem laufts relativ gut außer das ich nach Neustart die Gruppe neu einrichten muss.
Aber damit kann ich leben 

Hab mir auch schon den aktiven Adapter auf DVi bestellt, schau ma mal ob der dann besser funzt.

Gruß Max


----------



## Weichkeks (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo PCGHler

Ich bin ja schon etwas begeistert von Eyefinity hab schon ein paar Monate meine HD5870 Vapor-X aber als ich ein paar Videos auf Youtube gesehen hab wo man z.B. Left 4 Dead auf 3 Monis Zockt würd ich mir auch gern sowas zulegen. Deshalb bin ich auf der Suche nach dem "richtigen" Monitor dafür Schmaler rahmen etc. habe zur zeit einen LG 24° mit LED würde den aber auch austauschen gegen 3 die vielleicht besser geeignet sind.

Kriterien:
22-24 Zoll
max. 250€ Pro monitor
Auflösung nunja hab da noch nicht viel Plan...


----------



## mpcSapZero (23. Juni 2010)

Hy,

Mit nem schmalen Rahmen is dat so ne Sache. Je schmaler desto teurer.
Die schmalsten hat (glaub ich) Dell.
Ich selber setze drei 26“ Samsung SyncMaster ein die einen verhältnismäßig breiten Rahmen haben, nur stört mich das nich im geringsten.
Da Du Dir noch mit der Aulösung unschlüssig bist würde ich Dir logischerweise zu nem Samsung raten, weil da die Inderpol….nnnein, Hinterbol….auch nich, Stinkekohl….neeeeeeee …. Auflösungs-Anpassung besser is.
Die sind meist für 1920x1080 oder 1920x1200 Bildpunkte aussgelegt stellen aba kleinere Auflösungen im Vollbild super und scharf dar.´
Die Preise liegen so bei 219,- bis 249,- €

@Marquis
Du hast noch nich "Avatar The Game" in die Liste aufgenommen.


PS:
INTERPOLATION….heist das Wort..hah!!!


bis dann
manny


----------



## mumble_GLL (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo !!

Hab jetzt auch mal ´ne Frage, und zwar hab ich eine Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 1GB und will mir demnächst 3x 21,5" (FullHD) Monitore für Eyefinity zulegen (Preis pro Monitor: max. 160 Euro). Nun zu meiner Frage: Würde die Graka es schaffen, Spiele wie Dirt 2 oder HAWX flüssig auf die 3 Screens zu verteilen? Oder kann ich mir den Wunsch /  Traum, auch ein Eyefinity-User zu werden / zu sein gleich abschminken? Ich habe diesen Thread gelesen und weiß, das ich 2 Monitore mit DVI und einen mit DP haben muss bzw. 3 DVI-Monitore wobei einer der 3 über einen aktiven DP->DVI Adapter angeschlossen werden muss um Eyefinity nutzen zu können. Aber wenn ihr mir jetzt sagt, das dass bei meiner Sappire Radeon HD 5770 aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht gehen würde, wäre ich echt am Boden zerstört weil ich mir eigentlich aus diesem Grund die Graka gekauft habe.

Danke schonmal im vorraus

MFG
mumble_GLL


----------



## Raz3r (23. Juni 2010)

mumble_GLL schrieb:


> Hallo !!
> 
> Hab jetzt auch mal ´ne Frage, und zwar hab ich eine Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 1GB und will mir demnächst 3x 21,5" (FullHD) Monitore für Eyefinity zulegen (Preis pro Monitor: max. 160 Euro). Nun zu meiner Frage: Würde die Graka es schaffen, Spiele wie Dirt 2 oder HAWX flüssig auf die 3 Screens zu verteilen? Oder kann ich mir den Wunsch /  Traum, auch ein Eyefinity-User zu werden / zu sein gleich abschminken? Ich habe diesen Thread gelesen und weiß, das ich 2 Monitore mit DVI und einen mit DP haben muss bzw. 3 DVI-Monitore wobei einer der 3 über einen aktiven DP->DVI Adapter angeschlossen werden muss um Eyefinity nutzen zu können. Aber wenn ihr mir jetzt sagt, das dass bei meiner Sappire Radeon HD 5770 aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht gehen würde, wäre ich echt am Boden zerstört weil ich mir eigentlich aus diesem Grund die Graka gekauft habe.
> 
> ...



Ich behaupte mal sie schafft es nicht, weil guck mal, du hast 3x Monitore mit FullHD und gleichzeitig mit ner Auflösung von 1920x1080. Das ist echt viel. Sie muss also 3 Bildschirme komplett versorgen mit nur 1GB RAM.
Also auf maximal wirst du auf keinen Fall spielen können.

Meine HD5870 schafft Dirt2 auf 3x Monitoren mit FullHD (21.5") gerade so und das auch nicht auf Very High mit ner Auflösung von 1980x1080.

Ich glaub deshalb kaum das das ruckelfrei laufen wird.


----------



## mumble_GLL (23. Juni 2010)

Als ich mir die Graka bei K&M gekauft habe, habe ich auch direkt nachgefragt ob diese auch Eyefinity beherrscht wie es auf der Packung stand und der Verkäufer meinte irgendwas mit bis zu 2 Monitore weil die Karte (nur) 2 RAMDACS mit jeweils 400Mhz hat und der dritte Monitor dann keinen RAMDAC zur verfügung hätte. Keine Ahnung was er meinte. Wisst ihr das?


----------



## Marquis (23. Juni 2010)

@mpcSapZero: Sorry, ich werd alt!

@mumble_GLL: 



> Würde die Graka es schaffen, Spiele wie Dirt 2 oder HAWX flüssig auf die 3 Screens zu verteilen?



Die Graka wird das schaffen, allerdings nicht mit "very high" Einstellungen, da wirst du dich auf Kompromisse einstellen müssen (oder auf niedrige Framezahlen ).



> Ich habe diesen Thread gelesen und weiß, das ich 2 Monitore mit DVI und einen mit DP haben muss bzw. 3 DVI-Monitore wobei einer der 3 über einen aktiven DP->DVI Adapter angeschlossen werden muss um Eyefinity nutzen zu können.



Ich habe die Graka auch, das funktioniert.


----------



## mumble_GLL (23. Juni 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> @mpcSapZero: Sorry, ich werd alt!
> 
> @mumble_GLL:
> 
> ...



Muss ich ja auch nicht auf very high. reicht ja schon mid oder wenn möglich high


----------



## mpcSapZero (24. Juni 2010)

Hy,

wie ich Kollege „Weichkeks“ schon oben geschrieben hab, könntest du auch auf 3 Moni´s mit guter Interpolation setzen. Denn kleiner Auflösung z.B. 3840x1024 (3x 1280x1024) gleich mehr FPS. 
Und das Bild sieht auch dann immer noch Knaller aus( weiß ich noch aus TribleHead2Go Zeiten).

Bis dann
manny


----------



## mumble_GLL (24. Juni 2010)

@mpcSapZero

Ich weiß zwar nicht was Interpolation ist aber vllt. kannst du´s mir ja erklären


----------



## mpcSapZero (24. Juni 2010)

Oh...Sorry !!!

Also, normalerweise hast ja ne maximale Auflösung (was auch gleich die Beste is) mit nem gestochen scharfen und glasklarem Bild.
Bei mir z.B. pro Monitor 1920x1200 Bildpunkte bei 26".
Wenn man jetz mit der Auflösung runter geht (800x600) müsste der Moni rundum schwarze Balken anzeigen um die Qualität zu erreichen die er mit der hohen Auflösung hatte. Das macht aba kein Monitor sondern die ziehen das Bild ausseinander.
Diesen Vorgang nennt man Interpolation.
Wenn man sich nu nen Moni gekauft hat der als Max-Auflösung 1680x1050 hat und das Spiel ruckelt, wäre es die einfachste Lösung die Auflösung runterzufahren um mehr FPS zu bekommen.
Mit ner schlechten Interpolation sähe das dann einfach Schei....aus,weil die Texturen ja ausseinandergezogen werden und dadurch alles ein bißchen unscharf aussieht.
Jetz gibt es aba Hersteller die sich gedacht haben, wir wollen gerne einen Monitor verkaufen der zwar ne hohe Größe (Zoll) hat aber auch von Leutz gekauft wird die nur ne mittelpächtige Graka haben. Somit wurden Geräte mit guter oder sehr guter Interpolation produziert.
Der Vorreiter in der Sache is Samsung.
Das beste Beispiel dafür hat man auf der letzten Gamescom gesehn. Falls von Euch jemand da war müssten die drei 32" TFT´s am NFS-Shift Stand aufgefallen sein. Die haben eine Auflösung pro Moni von 1920x1080 ( wären dann ja 5760x3240) , stellten Shift Aufgrund eines nichtvorhanden Firmware-Upgrades vom TH2G aber nur mit 3840x1024 dar (Hab extra nachgefragt). Dadurch ergab sich natürlich ein Riesenbild, was ja für ne Messe auch nich schlecht is, aber keine Spur von matschigen Texturen oder unlesbarer Schrift.

Es gibt mit Sicherheit noch andere Hersteller aba das müsste man mit Testberichten rauskriegen. 

PS:
Ich selber hab selbst unter 640x480 noch n klares Bild.

bis dann
manny


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (1. Juli 2010)

Hi,

wie habt ihr Half-Life 2 bei Eyefinity zum laufen gebracht? Konntet ihr die Eyefinity-Auflösung einfach im Options Menü bei Half-life ingame auswählen? 

Oder musstet ihr eine .ini suchen und dort was ändern? Wenn ich hinter der Half-Life-Start-Verknüpfung -width 3840 -height 1024 einfüge, dann startet das Spiel in 1024x768.

Nvidia Surround müsste ja genauso funktionieren wie Eyefinity (ein ganzer Bildschirm wird emuliert). Darum frage ich euch mal. Thx im voraus!

EDIT: Hab den Fehler gefunden. Habe vergessen, auf 16:9 umzustellen, um die Triplescreen-Auflösung zu wählen.


----------



## Stingray93 (18. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute...bin gerade am überlegen mir ein Setup aus 3  27" Monitoren zu basteln...nun habe ich eine Frage bezüglich eines Adapters...vorne wird ja zum Dell Adapter geraten...Displayport => DVI nun habe ich dort auch noch einen Displayport => HDMI Adapter gefunden der 60€!!! weniger kostet!
DELL DisplayPort-auf-HDMI-Adapter ? Kit : Heimkinosysteme | Dell Deutschland

Meint ihr das klappt? oder ist das kein aktiver Adapter?


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Juli 2010)

für alle aus der schweiz ProdukteDetails2
Da bekommt man auch ein aktiver DP/DVI adapter

MfG


----------



## Stingray93 (18. Juli 2010)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Hey Leute...bin gerade am überlegen mir ein Setup aus 3  27" Monitoren zu basteln...nun habe ich eine Frage bezüglich eines Adapters...vorne wird ja zum Dell Adapter geraten...Displayport => DVI nun habe ich dort auch noch einen Displayport => HDMI Adapter gefunden der 60€!!! weniger kostet!
> DELL DisplayPort-auf-HDMI-Adapter ? Kit : Heimkinosysteme | Dell Deutschland
> 
> Meint ihr das klappt? oder ist das kein aktiver Adapter?



Weiß denn niemand ob das klappt?
Hab noch was von Apple gefunden.
Atlona Mini DisplayPort auf DVI-Kabel-HDCP - Apple Store (Deutschland)

Ist zwar Mini Display Port...aber dafür gibt es auch ein Kabel von Apple.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2010)

Wenn du nicht irgendwo eine Stromversorgung(USB-Anschluss) siehst ist der Adapter auch nicht aktiv.


----------



## Stingray93 (18. Juli 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht irgendwo eine Stromversorgung(USB-Anschluss) siehst ist der Adapter auch nicht aktiv.



Muss der Adapter denn zwingend aktiv sein?
Bzw fragen wir mal so:
Wieso muss es denn ein aktiver Adapter sein?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2010)

Die Erklärung wurde schon so oft zum Thema Eyefinity gegeben dass ich dachte das wäre bekannt.

Also nochmal(und etwas ausführlicher):
ATIS Grafikkarten haben nur zwei Taktgeber für Monitoranschlüsse. Nur bei DP ist es möglich ohne ein dediziertes Signal pro Ausgang aus zu kommen und er ist in diesem Punkt auch nicht mehr abwärtskompatibel zu DVI. Das beschränkt die Anschlussmöglichkeiten ohne Zusatzhardware bei allem was nicht Displayport ist auf zwei Monitore. 
Ein aktiver Adapter dagegen leitet nicht nur sowieso schon kompatible Signale auf die passenden Pins um sondern rechnet selbst um. Damit ermöglicht er einen "echten" Displayport auf DVI zu wandeln und nicht nur ein" DVI-Signal" aus einem Displayport weiter zu leiten.


----------



## Stingray93 (18. Juli 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Erklärung wurde schon so oft zum Thema Eyefinity gegeben dass ich dachte das wäre bekannt.
> 
> Also nochmal(und etwas ausführlicher):
> ATIS Grafikkarten haben nur zwei Taktgeber für Monitoranschlüsse. Nur bei DP ist es möglich ohne ein dediziertes Signal pro Ausgang aus zu kommen und er ist in diesem Punkt auch nicht mehr abwärtskompatibel zu DVI. Das beschränkt die Anschlussmöglichkeiten ohne Zusatzhardware bei allem was nicht Displayport ist auf zwei Monitore.
> Ein aktiver Adapter dagegen leitet nicht nur sowieso schon kompatible Signale auf die passenden Pins um sondern rechnet selbst um. Damit ermöglicht er einen "echten" Displayport auf DVI zu wandeln und nicht nur ein" DVI-Signal" aus einem Displayport weiter zu leiten.




Alles klar...vielen dank für die Erklärung!
Das hilft mir weiter...dann werde ich wohl das Teil von Dell bestellen.


----------



## Marquis (23. Juli 2010)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Muss der Adapter denn zwingend aktiv sein?
> Bzw fragen wir mal so:
> Wieso muss es denn ein aktiver Adapter sein?


 
Die einzige Ausnahme sind die erwähnten DP-VGA Adapter, ich habe aber keine Ahnung warum die funktionieren.


----------



## Stingray93 (23. Juli 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> Die einzige Ausnahme sind die erwähnten DP-VGA Adapter, ich habe aber keine Ahnung warum die funktionieren.



Vermutlich weil die ein analoges und kein Digitales Signal weiterleiten müssen?
Habe mir jedenfalls den von Dell bestellt...und der ist auch schon unterwegs...die Monitore hole ich Montag von der Post ab
Setup wird aus 3 Iiyama Prolite E2710HDSD bestehen.
Mal sehen wie das wird...hätte mir auch 2 zusätzliche Samsung P2770HD kaufen können...allerdings hat der mir einen zu dicken Rand.


----------



## mumble_GLL (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

jetzt habe ich auch noch mal ´ne Frage, und zwar:
Ist es möglich Eyefinity vorübergehend  auch über 2 Monitore (LG W2261VP) zu betreiben oder MUSS man dafür 3 Monitore anschliessen und konfigurieren? Den ersten LG Monitor habe ich bereits seit über 2 Wochen, der zweite folgt nächste Woche und der dritte und letzte folgt dann in ca. einem Monat mit entsprechendem aktiven DP -> DVI Adapter von Sapphire.

Danke im vorraus

UPDATE: 28.07.10
Der 2te LG folgt heute nachmittag
Hab ihn jetzt


----------



## Stingray93 (24. Juli 2010)

mumble_GLL schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> jetzt habe ich auch noch mal ´ne Frage, und zwar:
> Ist es möglich Eyefinity vorübergehend  auch über 2 Monitore (LG W2261VP) zu betreiben oder MUSS man dafür 3 Monitore anschliessen und konfigurieren? Den ersten LG Monitor habe ich bereits seit über 2 Wochen, der zweite folgt nächste Woche und der dritte und letzte folgt dann in ca. einem Monat mit entsprechendem aktiven DP -> DVI Adapter von Sapphire.
> ...



Eyefinity funktioniert auch ohne Probleme mit 2 Monitoren.
Das doofe ist nur, das dann die Mitte halt genau am Rand der Bildschirme ist.
Sieht dann ca. so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumble_GLL (28. Juli 2010)

Hi nochmal

Kann ich denn auch wenn ich jetzt in ca. einem Monat den dritten LG Monitor plus einen aktiven DP to DVI Adapter von Sapphire hole und ich aber schon 2 angeschlossen und konfiguriert habe einfach den dritten Monitor mit einbinden / konfigurieren OHNE das ich alle drei nochmal neu konfigurieren muss?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Stingray93 (29. Juli 2010)

Naja so viel zu konfigurieren gibt es da doch nicht? einfach reinstecken...gruppe bilden und Auflösung anpassen...ist ne Sache von 5 Minuten.


----------



## mumble_GLL (29. Juli 2010)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Naja so viel zu konfigurieren gibt es da doch nicht? einfach reinstecken...gruppe bilden und Auflösung anpassen...ist ne Sache von 5 Minuten.



Ich hoffe, das das so ist

Jetzt aber noch mal ein paar Fragen:

1. Ich habe ein kleines und unschönes Problem. Habe schon 2 LG Monitore (W2261VP) und habe nun bemerkt, das die Bilder bzw. das Bild z.b jetzt vom Desktop vom Linken zum Rechten Monitor gesehen leicht versetzt sind. Habe  den linken Bildschirm so stehen das der rechte Rand (wo sich auch die Buttons zum Einstellen des Monitors befinden) über dem linken Rand des rechten Monitors befindet. wie kann ich es so stellen das das Bild nicht versetzt aussieht? Das Problem ist (wohl) nur das die Bildschirme hinten leicht gewölbt sind und ehrlich gesagt möchte ich die Monitore nicht genau nebeneinander stellen weil mir dann der / die Rahmen der Screens zu breit sind.

2. Was ist die sogenannte "Bezelkompensation" im CCC? Ich habs mal mit den beiden Monitoren gestartet und man sieht ein gelbes Dreieck und daneben jeweils einen Pfeil für oben, unten, links und rechts. Schön und gut, aber ich kann nur die Pfeile für rechts und links betätigen, die für oben und unten kann ich nicht bedienen. Woran liegt das oder ist das normal?

Noch ein paar Bilder zur verdeutlichung

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Stingray93 (30. Juli 2010)

Solltest sie schon am besten direkt nebeneinander stellen damit es von der höhe her passt.
du kannst ja schlecht dem Monitor ein paar Pixel streichen damit sie auf einer höhe sind.

Bei mir sieht es momentan so aus.

Ps:
komme gerade von einer Lan...bei der ich nur einen dabei hatte...das wieder einstellen hat mich 3 Minuten gekostet...wenn man sich die Monitore ordentlich hinstellt...ist das Konfigurieren nicht die rede wert.


----------



## Marquis (30. Juli 2010)

Hab das gleiche Problem mit den versetzten Monitoren, der mittlere steht bei mir hinter den äusseren, aber das stört mich nicht. Afaik gibts es da auch keine Kompensationssmöglichkeit.

Aber für die Ränder gibt es die und das ist das von dir genannte Bezel Management. Dadurch wird die horizontale Auflösung erhöht, das wirkt dann so als würde ein Teil des Bildes durch die Ränder verdeckt werden, so dass jeder Monitor dann relativ zu seinem Standpunkt das richtige Bild wiedergibt. Damit überbrückt man die Leere zwischen den Monitoren.

Ist allerdeing nervig im Windowsbetrieb, da du einen Teil des Dektops nicht mehr siehst.

Dass du die Buttons für Oben und Unten nicht bedienen kannst ist normal, schleißlich sind die Monitore bei dir nicht übereinander.


----------



## mumble_GLL (30. Juli 2010)

@Stingray

Wie hast du´s denn geschafft, 3 einzelne Hintergrundbilder auf den 3 Screens zu verteilen? Oder ist das nur ein grosses?
kannst du mir den Link posten?

Danke


----------



## Stingray93 (30. Juli 2010)

Hab mir das selber aus 3 gebastelt 

http://playpic.net/files/psqosmdc9qn5oxq612zi.jpg


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2010)

DisplayFusion macht sowas auch automatisch.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht in wie weit es mit Displaygroups klar kommt.


----------



## eren88 (30. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HIER MEINE NEUE SCHEISS HD 5770 womit eyefinity nicht funzt  ich bin richtig traurig leute.
Ich hab gehört man braucht einen Display-Port Anschluss um 3 Bildschirme gleichzeitg laufen lassen zu können. Wieso hat meine GraKa dieses nicht und warum steht verdammt nochmal überall gross und fett Eyefinity - Up to 3 Monitors bla bla bla wenn es doch nicht funzt ?? Ich bin enttäuscht irgendwie


----------



## zøtac (30. Juli 2010)

eren88 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit Displayport hat das garnichts zutun, mit adapter HDMI auf DVI und VGA auf DVI kannst du mit der auch 3 Monis betreiben.
Und Fekalsprache ist keine Lösung


----------



## eren88 (30. Juli 2010)

Bist du dir sicher das das funzt ??
Ich habe zur Zeit 2 Monitore angeschlossen und einer fängt ab und zu an zu flakkern, woran kann das denn liegen ?


----------



## mumble_GLL (30. Juli 2010)

Hab schon wieder ´ne Frage. 

Diesmal aber wegen dem HD Sound der im ATI-Treiber mit dabei ist:
Kann ich den Treiber runterhauen? Ich nutze ja bereits den Treiber von Realtek und den HDMI-Anschluss der Graka kann ich für Eyefinity eh nicht nutzen.  Ich habe nähmlich, seit gestern ein paar Soundprobleme bzw. kein Sound und zwar solange nicht, wie ich Windows das Problem habe lösen lassen.

Danke


----------



## Marquis (31. Juli 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Mit Displayport hat das garnichts zutun, mit adapter HDMI auf DVI und VGA auf DVI kannst du mit der auch 3 Monis betreiben.
> Und Fekalsprache ist keine Lösung


 
Das ist Unsinn. Für weitere Erklärungen: unten weiterlesen.

PS: Fäkalsprache ? Wikipedia




eren88 schrieb:


> http://img838.imageshack.us/f/dsc0192.jpg/
> 
> 
> HIER MEINE NEUE SCHEISS HD 5770 womit eyefinity nicht funzt  ich bin richtig traurig leute.
> Ich hab gehört man braucht einen Display-Port Anschluss um 3 Bildschirme gleichzeitg laufen lassen zu können. Wieso hat meine GraKa dieses nicht und warum steht verdammt nochmal überall gross und fett Eyefinity - Up to 3 Monitors bla bla bla wenn es doch nicht funzt ?? Ich bin enttäuscht irgendwie


 

Wird leider nicht funktionieren, du brauchst definitiv einen Displayport-Anschluss. Für 3 Monitore bräuchtest du eigentlich 3 Ramdacs, die 5770 (und jede andere 5000er) hat aber nur 2. 
Einzig über DP angeschlossene Monitore brauchen keinen Ramdac, daher braucht man auch einen *aktiven* Adapter, sollte man einen Monitor mit DVI oder HDMI daran anschließen. Das Aktive daran übernimmt den Part des Ramdacs.

Du solltest versuchen die Karte zu tauschen wg. falscher Deklarierung.



mumble_GLL schrieb:


> Hab schon wieder ´ne Frage.
> 
> Diesmal aber wegen dem HD Sound der im ATI-Treiber mit dabei ist:
> Kann ich den Treiber runterhauen? Ich nutze ja bereits den Treiber von Realtek und den HDMI-Anschluss der Graka kann ich für Eyefinity eh nicht nutzen. Ich habe nähmlich, seit gestern ein paar Soundprobleme bzw. kein Sound und zwar solange nicht, wie ich Windows das Problem habe lösen lassen.
> ...


 
Da spricht nichts dagegen.


----------



## eren88 (1. August 2010)

Wenn ich mir jetzt ne 2. HD 5770 zulege, sprich die gleiche, auch mit DVI-VGA und HDMI Ausgang und die dann über Crossfire X zusammen laufen lasse, kann ich dann mit 3 Monis zocken ??

Und reicht dafür ein 600 Watt Netzteil ??

Stellen 2 Grafikkarten im Crossfire X betrieb überhaupt ne Leistungssteigerung dar ???


----------



## mumble_GLL (1. August 2010)

Wozu brauchst du denn ´ne 2te HD 5770 für Eyefinity? Du kannst doch auch mit einer 5770 Eyefinity nutzen, vorrausgesetzt du hast genug Anschlüsse an deiner Graka (2xDVI + 1xHDMI bzw. DP / 2xDVI + 1xVGA)
Nur nicht die hier:
http://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=product_info&GID=570&MID=14&ArtNr=24591
hat nähmlich nur jeweils 1x DVI, VGA und DP. Meine HD 5770 hat 2x DVI, 1xHDMI und 1x DP insgesamt 4 Anschlüsse obwohl ich eh nur 3 nutzen kann, aber egal reicht ja.
Die hier hab ich: http://www.amazon.de/Sapphire-Radeo...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1280678191&sr=8-1


----------



## eren88 (1. August 2010)

mumble_GLL schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du denn ´ne 2te HD 5770 für Eyefinity? Du kannst doch auch mit einer 5770 Eyefinity nutzen, vorrausgesetzt du hast genug Anschlüsse an deiner Graka (2xDVI + 1xHDMI bzw. DP / 2xDVI + 1xVGA)
> Nur nicht die hier:
> K&M Elektronik: 4P ASUS (Retail) HD5770 CuCore 1024MB HDMI/DVI
> hat nähmlich nur jeweils 1x DVI, VGA und DP. Meine HD 5770 hat 2x DVI, 1xHDMI und 1x DP insgesamt 4 Anschlüsse obwohl ich eh nur 3 nutzen kann, aber egal reicht ja.
> Die hier hab ich: Sapphire ATI Radeon HD5770 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Elektronik


 

nene um eyefinity nutzen zu können soll ein Displayport anschluss an der graka pflicht sein. Ich habe nur DVI - VGA und HDMI und damit soll das nicht funzen.


----------



## mumble_GLL (1. August 2010)

eren88 schrieb:


> nene um eyefinity nutzen zu können soll ein Displayport anschluss an der graka pflicht sein. Ich habe nur DVI - VGA und HDMI und damit soll das nicht funzen.



Wieviel und welche Anschlüsse hast du denn an deiner aktuellen Graka? Es gehen sowohl DVI-DVI-VGA als auch DVI-DVI-Displayport. Was nicht geht ist DVI-DVI-HDMI aber ich denke mal, das du es bereits selber weißt. Wobei allerdings der VGA-Monitor nicht ganz an die Bildqualität heranreichen soll (habe ich zumindest hier im Thread gelesen), denn ich habe zur Zeit (erst) 2 LG W2261VP 21,5" Full HD Monitore und will mir auch ein 3 Monitor-Setup aufbauen.

P.S.
Willkommen im PCGH-Forum


----------



## eren88 (1. August 2010)

hab ich doch gesagt. DVI - VGA - HDMI .... nur die 3 .. also wenn ich mir ein adapter hole HDMI to DVI dann habe ich sozusagen DVI - DVI - VGA und das funzt oder was??


----------



## mumble_GLL (1. August 2010)

eren88 schrieb:


> hab ich doch gesagt. DVI - VGA - HDMI .... nur die 3 .. also wenn ich mir ein adapter hole HDMI to DVI dann habe ich sozusagen DVI - DVI - VGA und das funzt oder was??



das müsste eigentlich funktionieren. Frag aber am besten mal den Marquis (TE= Threadersteller) der kennt sich mit diesen Anschlussarten besser aus als ich denn ich bin nicht so der Experte in Sachen Anschlussarten


----------



## Marquis (2. August 2010)

Erstmal die einfachen Fragen:



> Und reicht dafür ein 600 Watt Netzteil ??


 
Markennetzteil: Ja

No-Name: Könnte knapp werden, hängt von deinem restlichen PC ab.



> Stellen 2 Grafikkarten im Crossfire X betrieb überhaupt ne Leistungssteigerung dar ???


 
Einfach gesagt: Ja.

Du hast mehr Frames, aber wenn du empfindlich bist gegenüber Mikrorucklern, dann wird dir das ganze langsamer vorkommen.
Daher nutze ich kein CF, auch wenn ich zusätzliche Frames brauchen könnte.



> Wenn ich mir jetzt ne 2. HD 5770 zulege, sprich die gleiche, auch mit DVI-VGA und HDMI Ausgang und die dann über Crossfire X zusammen laufen lasse, kann ich dann mit 3 Monis zocken ??


 
Theoretisch schon, aber die kombination von CF und Eyefinity ist, gelinde gesagt, suboptimal.
Afaik wird auch nur eine GPU zur Grafikberechnung genutzt, also kostet es viel aber bringt keinen Leistungsvorteil.



mumble_GLL schrieb:


> das müsste eigentlich funktionieren. Frag aber am besten mal den Marquis (TE= Threadersteller) der kennt sich mit diesen Anschlussarten besser aus als ich denn ich bin nicht so der Experte in Sachen Anschlussarten


 
Danke fürs Lob, aber die Frage ist schwierig zu beantworten.



eren88 schrieb:


> hab ich doch gesagt. DVI - VGA - HDMI .... nur die 3 .. also wenn ich mir ein adapter hole HDMI to DVI dann habe ich sozusagen DVI - DVI - VGA und das funzt oder was??


 
Theoretisch dürfte das nicht funktionieren, dazu muss ich leider weiter ausholen:

Der Ramdac übernimmt zwei Funktionen, erstens die Umwandlung von digitalen in analoge Daten, die der Monitor versteht und wiedergeben kann, das ist zwar überflüssig geworden wg. digitalen Anschlüssen, solltet ihr aber im Hinterkopf behalten.

Zweitens ist er der Taktgeber für das Signal, das zum Monitor gesendet wird. Diese Taktgeber Funktion wird für HDMI und DVI benötigt.

Displayport ist digital und braucht diese Funktion nicht, daher braucht es auch keinen Ramdac.

Jede Karte aus der 5000er Reihe von ATI hat genau 2 Ramdacs. 

Solltet ihr jetzt 3 Monitore anschließen wollen, z.B. einer am DVI, einer am HDMI und einer am VGA wären nach den ersten beiden Monitoren die Ramdacs besetzt und der VGA dürfte kein brauchbares Signal ausgeben.

Allerdings stellt sich dabei natürlich die Frage, warum passive DP-VGA Adapter funktionieren und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: Ich hab keine Ahnung. Aber dennoch funtkionieren sie.

So könnte es also sein, dass HDMI-DVI-VGA Variante funktioniert, aber ich habe bisher noch niemanden die Variante nutzen sehen.

Persönlich würde ich dir davon abraten, mein DP-VGA Adapter macht manchmal seine Probleme und muss neu angestöpselt werden, mit einem einfachen VGA Anschluss wirst du das nicht als Problemlösung nutzen können.
Zusätzlich habe ich keine möglichkeit diese Variante auszutesten.

Sollte es für dich keinen sonderlichen Aufwand darstellen, das ganze auszuprobieren, wäre es natürlich gut zu wissen, ob es funktioniert.

Ansonsten bleibe ich dabei, dass du die Karte lieber umtauschen solltest.

PS: Wieviel Ram hat die eigentlich? 512MB wären ganz schön wenig für Eyefinity Auflösungen.


----------



## eren88 (2. August 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> Sollte es für dich keinen sonderlichen Aufwand darstellen, das ganze auszuprobieren, wäre es natürlich gut zu wissen, ob es funktioniert.
> 
> Ansonsten bleibe ich dabei, dass du die Karte lieber umtauschen solltest.
> 
> PS: Wieviel Ram hat die eigentlich? 512MB wären ganz schön wenig für Eyefinity Auflösungen.




Habe es probiert mit HDMI - DVI und VGA , funktioniert leider nicht.

Ne die Graka hat 1024 mb.

Ich denke, dass ich mir ne Triplehead2go kaufen werde, kostet zwar rund 250 euro, werde damit aber  keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Olstyle (2. August 2010)

eren88 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ich mir ne Triplehead2go kaufen werde, kostet zwar rund 250 euro, werde damit aber  keine Probleme haben.


Kauf dir lieber eine zweite Karte.
Entweder eine kleine für SoftTH oder nochmal die Gleiche für CF.
Mit beidem kannst du drei Monitore betreiben und beides ist billiger und flexibler als TH2Go.


----------



## mpcSapZero (2. August 2010)

Hy,

Um die Frage mit dem Crossfire zu beantworten...geht leider garnich !!!
Weil ein Crossfire-Verbund kein Eyefinity unterstützt dh die zweite Karte läuft "leer" mit, Eyefinity läuft definitiv nur auf einer Karte.

@eren88
Bei einem TH2Go-System musst du Dir aba im Klaren sein, daß Du mit ner 3840x1024 Auflösung leben musst (Pro Monitor 1280x1024 Bildpunkte).
Mehr kann das Gerät nich !!!
Es gibt zwar die Möglichkeit durch ein Firmware-Update die Auflösung auf 5040x1050 anzuheben, allerdings müssen das dann auch die Moni´s können.

Solltest Du allerdings doch Interesse haben, ich hab noch ein TH2Go zum vertickern.


----------



## Marquis (2. August 2010)

Mit einer Matrox TH wirst du nur noch mehr Probleme bekommen und das ist wirklich unnötig teuer, dann solltest du lieber eine 5870 nehmen, die hat auch genügend Leistung und darauf achten, dass ein DP dabei ist.

Wenn SoftTH oder Eyefinity.



> Um die Frage mit dem Crossfire zu beantworten...geht leider garnich !!!
> Weil ein Crossfire-Verbund kein Eyefinity unterstützt dh die zweite Karte läuft "leer" mit, Eyefinity läuft definitiv nur auf einer Karte.


Stimmt nicht mehr. Beim neuen Catalyst haben sie unter Neuerungen geschrieben, dass jetzt sogar hochkant gedrehte Monitore und Monitorgruppen von CF unterstützt werden:



> ATI CrossFireX™ technology – support for rotated displays
> This release of ATI Catalyst™ enables end users running supported ATI
> CrossFireX™ configurations to rotate their displays (single or ATI Eyefinity display
> configurations) and still enjoy the performance benefits of ATI CrossFireX™
> technology


Ich meine auch, dass die normale Eyefinity Unterstützung irgendwann beim 10.3 oder 10.2 hinzugefügt wurde. Da jetzt sogar die solche Sondergruppen unterstützt werden, muss man sich keine Sorgen darum machen.

Die Frage ist jetzt nur, ob man die normalen Anschlüsse beider Karte in einer Crossfire und Eyefinity Kombination nutzen kann?

Theoretisch kann ich wieder ja sagen, aber ich habs selber nicht getestet, deswegen bin ich vorsichtig.

Allerdings kennen wir alle die ATI Demonstration mit den 24 Eyefinity-Monitoren, und da wurden vier 5870 Eyefinity Editionen im Crossfire angebunden, also sollte das im kleineren Maßstab eigentlich funktionieren.


Den 3. Anschluss als VGA zu nutzen, können wir schonmal Ad Acta legen, ich glaube ich muss mir eine zweite 5770 kaufen um die CF Frage komplett aufzuklären.  


 Edit: Mal was in eigener Sache: Hat jemand einen Screenshot von GTA IV?


----------



## Stingray93 (3. August 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> Edit: Mal was in eigener Sache: Hat jemand einen Screenshot von GTA IV?




Ich mach dir nachher mal einen


----------



## sepei (4. August 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> Die Frage ist jetzt nur, ob man die normalen Anschlüsse beider Karte in einer Crossfire und Eyefinity Kombination nutzen kann?
> 
> Theoretisch kann ich wieder ja sagen, aber ich habs selber nicht getestet, deswegen bin ich vorsichtig.
> 
> ...


Ich könnte dir sogar für den Versuch eine 5770 bereitstellen, da die Grafikkarte bei mir ungenutzt im PC hängt da ich mal die Verrückte Idee hatte den Displayport zu umgehen. 
Bei Interesse meld dich doch nochmal bei mir per PN.


----------



## Marquis (6. August 2010)

Das wär natürlich cool wenn du das könntest!


----------



## Stingray93 (6. August 2010)

Hab gerade mal versucht ein paar Screenshots zu machen...aber irgendwie werden sie automatisch alle schwarz wenn ich sie in Paint einfüge...gibt es da evtl. eine andere Möglichkeit Screens zu machen?


----------



## Olstyle (6. August 2010)

Fraps ist natürlich eine Alternative.
Solange müssen halt die im Anhang herhalten.


----------



## Marquis (6. August 2010)

Danke @ Olstyle, aber wäre es nicht falsch SoftTH Bilder im Eyefinity-Thread zu nutzen?


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2010)

Kannst ja dazu schreiben dass mit Eyefinity auch noch bessere Grafik bei annehmbarer Performance drin wäre  .


----------



## Marquis (7. August 2010)

Das sollte ich vielleicht nochmal hinzufügen, aber eigentlich reicht es schon als Beweis, dass es mit Triple-Monitoring Auflösungen läuft.

Bin auch grad am überlegen, ob ich mir GTA IV hole, aber ich bin leicht paranoid was den Kopierschutz angeht, hab keine Lust mir den Rechner damit zu zerschiessen.


----------



## Stingray93 (7. August 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> Das sollte ich vielleicht nochmal hinzufügen, aber eigentlich reicht es schon als Beweis, dass es mit Triple-Monitoring Auflösungen läuft.
> 
> Bin auch grad am überlegen, ob ich mir GTA IV hole, aber ich bin leicht paranoid was den Kopierschutz angeht, hab keine Lust mir den Rechner damit zu zerschiessen.



Naja empfehlen würde ich dir das nicht unbedingt...muss es bei meiner Auflösung (5760x1080) sowas von dermaßen runterschrauben damit es einigermaßen flüssif läuft...und schön aussehen tut es dann nicht mehr


----------



## Marquis (7. August 2010)

Mit SoftTH würdest du aber nochmehr Frames verlieren, im Vergleich hat Eyefinity einen Performancevorteil.


----------



## Stingray93 (7. August 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> Mit SoftTH würdest du aber nochmehr Frames verlieren, im Vergleich hat Eyefinity einen Performancevorteil.



Ich nutze ja Eyefinity...und da is die Performance schon *******...
also genießen kann ich das Spiel in der Auflösung nicht!


----------



## Marquis (8. August 2010)

Und das bei einer 5870, es wäre interessant zu wissen wieviel Frames ich mit der 5770 habe.


----------



## mpcSapZero (9. August 2010)

Hab noch n paar Games:


Company of Heros (inkl. beider Addons) = Im Optionsmenü einfach die Auflösung auswählen.

Sniper Ghost Warrior = Im Optionsmenü einfach die Auflösung auswählen.

Call Of Duty5: World at War = WidescreenFixer ( genau wie bei Modern Warfare )


----------



## Olstyle (9. August 2010)

DA:Origins ist aber nicht wirklich  .
iew Distance & Object Pop issues


----------



## Marquis (10. August 2010)

Hab meinen Pfusch mal wieder ausgebessert. 

Die DAO Problem hätte ich eigentlich schon bei der früheren Diskussion eintragen können, my bad!
(eigentlich wollte ich das noch weiterspielen, wird das irgendwann interessant? Leider kommt nix an BG2 ran)


----------



## GPHENOM (10. August 2010)

Könnte man nicht theoretisch 3 Beamer nehmen und für Eyefinity benutzen?
Dann hätte man auch keinen Rand.


----------



## Marquis (10. August 2010)

Was spricht deiner Meinung (abgesehen von dem Preis) dagegen?

Das ist sehr gut möglich.


----------



## klefreak (10. August 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> Was spricht deiner Meinung (abgesehen von dem Preis) dagegen?
> 
> Das ist sehr gut möglich.



von ACER gibts HDReady Beamer (DLP) schon ab 500€.. da könnte man sich schion was leisten


----------



## Olstyle (10. August 2010)

Die entsprechende Leinwand(oder zumindest eine groß genuge Wand mit Leinwandfarbe gestrichen) muss man aber auch erst mal haben.

@Marquis:
Also ich fand es ziemlich gut, nur leiden eben die "Naturlevel" erheblich unter den TH-Problemen.


----------



## klefreak (10. August 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die entsprechende Leinwand(oder zumindest eine groß genuge Wand mit Leinwandfarbe gestrichen) muss man aber auch erst mal haben.
> 
> @Marquis:
> Also ich fand es ziemlich gut, nur leiden eben die "Naturlevel" erheblich unter den TH-Problemen.




wenn man es wie einen monitor benutzen will und "nur" je ca 60cm-1m pro "monitor" (beamer) veranschlagt reicht eine Leinwand die 1,8-3m breit ist, die Höhe kann noch viel weniger ausmachen...
--> mit ner etwas größeren günstigen DIA-Leinwand sollte man da dann auch auskommen (für den FIlmgenuss dann einfahc nur einen Beamer und dafür das Bild größer.. (aber laut ist das dann schon wenn man drei gebläse neben sihc stehen hat.. )


----------



## Marquis (11. August 2010)

@Olstyle: Vielleicht sollte ich dem Spiel einfach nochmal eine Chance geben.

@Beamer: Hatte mal 'ne Zeitlang einen Beamer einfach an meine weiße Wand Projezieren lassen und das Ergebnis war eigentlich ganz gut, allerdings kenne ich den Unterschied zu einer Leinwand nicht wirklich. Der Platz hätte trotzdem nicht gereicht für Triple-Monitoring und für 3 mal 60cm würde ich keine 1500€ ausgeben.
Man sollte wirklich genügend Platz dafür veranschlagen, sonst lohnt sich das imho nicht.


----------



## Stingray93 (16. August 2010)

Habe gerade eine nette Seite gefunden...mit ein paar Hintergrund Bildern!
Findet man ja selten gerade in meiner Auflösung:
5760x1080

sind einige nette dabei!

Ultra Widescreen Wallpaper – Triple Monitors and Dual Monitors


----------



## Marquis (16. August 2010)

Nice, das kommt gleich mal auf die Hauptseite.


----------



## Wohlgemuth (18. August 2010)

Hallo Alle zusammen,
Ich bin der Jörg Wohlgemuth
Sim Racer und möchte auch gerne auf drei Monitoren fahren.

Ich habe ALLE 19 Seiten durchgelesen, und bin immer noch nicht schlauer

Mein System.
CPU AMD 2 x 3,2 GHZ
Ram Corsair 2 x 2 GB
Graka ATI HD 4850 1 GB

Ich hatte mich schon FAST für die HD 5770 entschieden,
weil ich es so verstanden habe, das ich hier kein Adapter benötige

_________________________________________
[FONT=arial, helvetica]*SAPPHIRE HD 5770 FleX: ATI Eyefinity in Perfektion! *[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]
*Bietet Unterstützung für 3 DVI Monitore im ATI Eyefinity Modus - und das ohne zusätzliche Konfiguration! Anschlussmöglichkeit für einen vierten Monitor im ATI Eyefinity Modus - und das mit nur einer Karte!*
Auszug aus der Pressemitteilung[/FONT]​ [FONT=arial, helvetica]        				SAPPHIRE Technology stellt mit der HD 5770 FleX die nächste topaktuelle Grafikkarte der so erfolgreichen HD 5000 Serie vor. Dies ist die erste Grafiklösung, die ohne weitere Konfiguration drei Bildschirme im ATI Eyefinity Modus unterstützt, will heißen, man benötigt weder DisplayPort-Anschlüsse noch aktive Adapter. Falls gewünscht, lassen sich sogar vier Monitore im ATI Eyefinity Modus betreiben - und das über nur eine einzige Karte. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]________________________________________________________[/FONT]


[FONT=arial, helvetica]HIER habe ich aber gelesen, das das IMMER notwendig ist, wenn ich DREI monitore ansprechen will.[/FONT]


[FONT=arial, helvetica]Und dann bin ich etwas beunruhigt wegen der Leistung.[/FONT]


[FONT=arial, helvetica]Kann ich mit der Ober beschriebenen Karte,[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]DREI 24 Toll monitore mit je 1980 x 1200 speisen.[/FONT]


[FONT=arial, helvetica]Ich spiele ausschließlich[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]Race07/GTR EVO/Race On[/FONT]


[FONT=arial, helvetica]ich dabke schon mal für die antworten und Hilfen.[/FONT]




[FONT=arial, helvetica]P.S.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]Oder ist TripleHead2Go Digi doch die bessere Lösung???[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]Ist hier immer noch eine zu verkaufen,[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]ich hatte es so gelesen, von einem Post von 02.08.2010[/FONT]


[FONT=arial, helvetica]so Long[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]
[/FONT]


----------



## Stingray93 (18. August 2010)

Mit den 3 24" Monitoren könnte es mit der Karte bei neueren Spielen knapp werden. Die von dir genannten Spiele sollten aber ohne Probleme laufen.
Mit der Grafikkarte bin ich mir nicht sicher...da warte ich lieber auf den Thread Ersteller...der hat da mehr Ahnung von.


----------



## Marquis (18. August 2010)

Da ist der Thread nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand, mit der Karte wird das funktionieren, werde ich auch nochmal einpflegen müssen.

Afaik ist die Karte aber noch nicht erhältlich und wird relativ teuer, an deiner Stelle würde ich lieber eine 5850/5870 mit Adapter verwenden.


----------



## mpcSapZero (18. August 2010)

Wohlgemuth schrieb:


> [FONT=arial, helvetica]P.S.[/FONT]
> [FONT=arial, helvetica]Oder ist TripleHead2Go Digi doch die bessere Lösung???[/FONT]
> [FONT=arial, helvetica]Ist hier immer noch eine zu verkaufen,[/FONT]
> [FONT=arial, helvetica]ich hatte es so gelesen, von einem Post von 02.08.2010[/FONT]


 


Hy,

ob das TH2G die bessere Lösung ist, ist schwer zu sagen.
Das System ist zwar sehr aussgereift, die Firmwareunterstützung vorbildlich und der Treiber ist kontinuierlich auf 3 Monitor getrimmt. Allerdings nimmt es Matrox mit der Treiberunterstützung nich so genau und man ist an 2 Auflösungen gebunden (3840x1024 oder 5040x1050).
Das System unterstützt zwar mittlerweile auch alle Games die unter Eyefinity laufen, ich denke aber das Du( bei Deinem aktuellen Stand ) ne zweite Graka brauchen wirst um mit dem TH2G flüssig spielen zu können.

Um aber auch die 2te Frage zu beantworten...Ja, ist immer noch zu verkaufen ( 90,-€ ) ,genau wie der aktive Displayport Adaper von Dell ( 60,-€ ) den ich noch über hab.

bis dann
manny


----------



## Wohlgemuth (18. August 2010)

@ mpcSapZero
du hast Post

Danke euch erstmal für die antworten,
aber bei dem Preis, werde ich es jetzt erstmal mit dem TH2G versuchen.

Drei nette 22 zölle,
und ab geht das Racen.

Übrigens,
ich hätte dann hier einen 24 Zöller über

LG Flatron W2452T Zustand wie Neu,
im Original Karton.


----------



## Marquis (19. August 2010)

Ich bin kein TH-Fan, aber bei dem Preis machst du nichts falsch.

Bei einigen Breitbild-Monitoren machen unter TH die Wiederholfrequenzen Probleme, da es bei 5040x1050 nur 57 Hz unterstützt und die Performance deiner Graka wird relativ stark einbrechen im Vergleich zu deiner alten Auflösung, was es eventuell nötig machen wird jene aufzurüsten.

Die schlechtere Performance hat man aber auch unter Eyefinity und Nvidia Surround, da die GPU einfach mehr arbeiten muss.


----------



## Marquis (19. August 2010)

Nice!

Doppelpost!


----------



## Wohlgemuth (19. August 2010)

NaJa, 
Race 07 bze Race On, braucht wohl nicht viel leistung,
ein kollege fährt mit seiner 256 MB Karte auch ruckefrei,
28 zoll monitor, und als zweitmonitor für telemetrie einen 19 er auch noch drann,

ich hoffe erstmal auf ideales spielen.

Worauf muss ich bei den monitoren achten,
einfach nur, das sie auch 57 hrz können??

oder ist es ein anderer punkt ??..


----------



## Marquis (19. August 2010)

Ja, leider gibts dafür keine offiziellen Angaben der Hersteller, aber im WSGF gibt es einen Thread: Widescreen Gaming Forum • View topic - Monitors that will and won't run at 5040x1050 @ 57hz


----------



## Wohlgemuth (19. August 2010)

Aahhh.............

DANKE,
gleich mal durch wühlen


----------



## mpcSapZero (23. August 2010)

mpcsapzero schrieb:


> um aber auch die 2te frage zu beantworten...ja, ist immer noch zu verkaufen ( 90,-€ ) ,genau wie der aktive displayport adaper von dell ( 60,-€ ) den ich noch über hab.





.......verkauft......!!!!


----------



## Wohlgemuth (25. August 2010)

Hat eigentlich jemand erfahrung mit dem 

Hanns G HA22DPB  Monitor gemacht,
inkl dem TH2G ???

weil ich den gerade sehr günstig schießen könnte,
logischerweise im 3er Pack


----------



## mpcSapZero (25. August 2010)

Hanns G´s haben jetz DVI Anschlüsse ???
Mein letzter Stand war,daß man die nur mit VGA-Anschluss bekommt


----------



## Wohlgemuth (25. August 2010)

*Hanns.G HA222DPB 250cd/q 15000:1 5ms DVI…                            *





• Diagonale: 55,88cm (55,88 cm (22"))•  Betrachtungswinkel (H/V): 170/160• Helligkeit (cd/qm): 250• Response  Time (ms): 5• Kontrastverhältnis: 1000:1 (15000:1 X-Contrast)• Max.  Auflösung: 1680 x 1050• Eingänge: D-Sub
DVI  (HDCP)• Lautsprecher (integriert): 2x 1W• Pivot / Höhenverstellung:  nein• TCO: k.A.• Farbe: schwarz• Abmessungen (mm): 505 x 166 x 410•  Gewicht (kg): 4,3• Leistungsaufnahme: On 36W
StandBy <1W


----------



## Marquis (25. August 2010)

Kommt drauf an wie günstig sie sind, mehr als 200€ sehe ich nicht als gerechtfertigt an, da du für kaum mehr bessere Monitore bekommst.


----------



## Wohlgemuth (25. August 2010)

Maximal 134,- je monitor inkl versand,

aber höchstwarscheinlich bekomme ich sie für Netto,
also
114,- je monitor

Oder Meintest du nicht mehr als 200,- für alle drei zusammen ????


----------



## mumble_GLL (26. August 2010)

Hi 
hab mal wieder ´ne Frage:

Der aktive DP to DVI Adapter von Dell der auf Seite 1 im ersten Post von Marquis aufgeführt wurde. Hat den schon jemand mal bestellt und kann gutes darüber sagen / schreiben? Ich frage deshalb, weil auf Dell unter dem Adapter eine Kundenbewertung steht in der zu lesen ist, das die Verbindung manchmal zusammenbricht und ich möchte nicht soviel für den Adapter ausgeben wie bei dem der bei Amazon gelistet ist (90 Euro).
Kann mir also einer, der diesen Adapter bei Dell bestellt hat Feedback geben?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Stingray93 (27. August 2010)

Habe diesen Adapter und er funktioniert wunderbar! Bisher 0 Probleme damit gehabt


----------



## mumble_GLL (27. August 2010)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Habe diesen Adapter und er funktioniert wunderbar! Bisher 0 Probleme damit gehabt



Wie lange hast du den Adapter denn schon?


----------



## Stingray93 (27. August 2010)

mumble_GLL schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du den Adapter denn schon?




Um und bei einen Monat.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/88308-amd-ati-eyefinity-thread-4.html#post2055891

Dort ist auch meine Config zu sehen.


----------



## Marquis (27. August 2010)

> Oder Meintest du nicht mehr als 200,- für alle drei zusammen ????



Genau das, in dem von dir genannten Preisbereich würde ich sowieso ganz andere nehmen.
Mit minimalem Preisaufschlag wären auch LED Monitore drin und/oder 24".

PS: 16:10 Monitore sind gegenüber 16:9 imho vorzuziehen, da es sonst ein wenig unnötig in die Breite geht  Leider sind die etwas selten geworden.


----------



## Kuppy (29. August 2010)

Jo hi,
hab mich nun auch zu den Multimonitoren über Eyefinity entschieden 

Habe auch alles da:


ATI HD 5850
3 Monitore (Acer V223H + Acer H235H + Acer V223H)
Anschlüsse über DVI (linker V223H), HDMI (rechter V223H) und Displayport-HDMI-Adapterkabel (mittlerer H235H)
So, kabelmäßig funktioniert alles, auch das Adapterkabel.

Nun starte ich den PC:
- das Emblem vom Mainboard erscheint auf den beiden äußeren PC's
-> Windows Wilkommen - nur auf dem mittlerem
-> fährt weiter hoch - Desktop und alles auf dem mittlerem Monitor

Okay dann will ich das konfigurieren und der will das nicht auf 3Monitore anzeigen 
Also auf 2 geht perfekt, ich kann den linken oder den rechten einzeln duplizieren, aber wenn ich dann noch auf den 3. duplizieren will, dann fragt er welchen ich dafür löschen will..

Versteh das nicht so.
Hier mal das ganze im Bildablauf für euch:


Spoiler



http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/bsky-59.jpg

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/bsky-5a.jpg

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/bsky-5b.jpg

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/bsky-5c.jpg

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/bsky-5d.jpg

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/bsky-5e.jpg

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/bsky-5f.jpg




Will eigentlich die ganze Zeit schon das neue Mafia auf 3Monitoren spielen, aber es will nicht xD
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen,
mfG Kuppy

Edit: kA warum der die Bilder nur verlinkt und nicht anzeigt..


----------



## Stingray93 (29. August 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Erklärung wurde schon so oft zum Thema Eyefinity gegeben dass ich dachte das wäre bekannt.
> 
> Also nochmal(und etwas ausführlicher):
> ATIS Grafikkarten haben nur zwei Taktgeber für Monitoranschlüsse. Nur bei DP ist es möglich ohne ein dediziertes Signal pro Ausgang aus zu kommen und er ist in diesem Punkt auch nicht mehr abwärtskompatibel zu DVI. Das beschränkt die Anschlussmöglichkeiten ohne Zusatzhardware bei allem was nicht Displayport ist auf zwei Monitore.
> Ein aktiver Adapter dagegen leitet nicht nur sowieso schon kompatible Signale auf die passenden Pins um sondern rechnet selbst um. Damit ermöglicht er einen "echten" Displayport auf DVI zu wandeln und nicht nur ein" DVI-Signal" aus einem Displayport weiter zu leiten.



Lesen!

Mit deinem Adapter wird es nicht funktionieren. Da musst du etwas mehr Geld in einen Aktiven investieren.



> Edit: kA warum der die Bilder nur verlinkt und nicht anzeigt..



Weil es hier im Forum nicht erlaubt ist! Und du die Bilder direkt im Forum hochladen sollst / musst.


----------



## Kuppy (29. August 2010)

Okay, danke, dann hatte ich das im ersten Post etwas verkehrt verstanden..

Mmmh, nochmal um die 70€ für so einen Adapter - die könns aber auch auch übertreiben..

Also, hab ja _gelesen_ und der VGA soll wohl nicht so doll von der Quali her sein,
daher wohl der von DELL, denn die Sapphire sind nirgends zu haben (außer USA).

Äääh, würde dieser gehen?
- ist ja preislich wesentlich angenehmer und sieht ja auch aktiv aus und anscheind sogar von DELL ?


----------



## Stingray93 (29. August 2010)

Sollte gehen ja 
Den gleichen habe ich auch.


----------



## Kuppy (29. August 2010)

Oh cool, danke, dann tuts nicht ganz so in der Geldtasche weh 

Okay, bestell ich den gleich mal..


----------



## Marquis (30. August 2010)

Afaik ist Bizlink sowieso der einzige Hersteller für die ganzen funktionierenden DP-Adapter, Dell, Acell etc. labeln den nur, daher kannst du dir sicher sein, dass die funktionieren solange sie aktiv sind und von eben genannter Firma.


Wenn im Guide irgendwas unverständliches steht, bin ich für Kritik immer offen.


----------



## Wohlgemuth (30. August 2010)

@ mpcSapZero

DANKE
Triplehead2Go ist heute angekommen,
Warte nur noch auf die monitore

@ Marquis

UPS,
ne so günstig kann ich hier net einkaufen,
Habe jetzt drei stück bestellt für 330,- komplett.

Ich fands günstig, wenn es läuft bin ich mega zufrieden.


----------



## Stingray93 (30. August 2010)

Wohlgemuth schrieb:


> @ mpcSapZero
> 
> DANKE
> Triplehead2Go ist heute angekommen,
> ...



Habe für meine Drei gut 760 aufn Tisch gelegt


----------



## Marquis (31. August 2010)

@Wohlgemuth: Habe acuh an gebrauchte gedachte, für neue Monitore ist der Preis gut.

@Stingray93: Du hast aber auch drei 27", die ich eigentlich auch gerne hätte , passen bei mir aber leider nicht unter die Dachschräge.

@Olstyle: Ich grabe hier nochmal ein altes Thema aus bzgl. der Bildqualität mit dem DP-VGA Adapter. 
Da ich jetzt endlich einen aktiven DP-DVI Adapter habe, ist mein alter rausgeflogen, und mein dritter Monitor der nur VGA hat, also per DVI-VGA Adapter läuft, hat spontan Bildqualität und Schärfe verloren.
Das führt mich zu dem Schluss, dass der vorherige irgendwie ein digitales Signal übertragen muss, obwohl das ganze über VGA ging. Das würde auch erklären warum mich die Bildquali vorher nicht gestört hat.

Da ich das selber noch sehr seltsam finde, werde ich vorher nochmal ein bischen rumprobieren, bevor ich das in den Guide übertrage.


----------



## Kuppy (5. September 2010)

Das ist i-wie ziemlich verwirrend..

Also hatte Gestern das Paket mit dem Adapter bekommen und gleich angeschloßen.
Bum - klappt alles.

Doch dann ist mir i-wie die Lüftersteuerung ausgefallen, wesshalb ich den PC heute nochmal rausnehmen musst und alle Stecker ziehen..
- naja war ne Kabel etwas locker, egal

Alles wieder zusammen gebaut und Kabel angeschlossen (an die selben Ports).
Nun klappte das nicht mehr 

Also er startet - Mainboard Emblem links und rechts
dann Windows - Willkommen - mitte und ein kleiner Teil rechts (links der kleine Teil fehlt)
Und dann halt alles nur auf mitte und rechts.


Nunja, dann wollt ich das CCC ausführen, öffnet der das auf dem linkem Monitor 
Habs nicht hinbekommen es rüberzu ziehen..
Bin ich mit rechter Maustaste auf Bildschirmauflösung gegangen.
Dort 1920x1080 ausgewählt..
Somit konnt ich das CCC schonmal sehen - konfigurieren klappt aber nicht..

I-wie hab ich es dann hinbekommen, indem ich unter Windows Bildschirmauflösung viele versiedene Auflösungen gewählt habe und i-wann bei der Auswahl Wiederherstellen kam der linke Monitor mit dazu.
Dann hat ich das über CCC als Gruppe definiert und dann klappte es.
- Bildschirmauflösung wurde entsprechend angepasst


Das blöde ist nur, dass es beim nächsten Starten wieder von neuen anfängt 


kA was da los ist - hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Der Linke Monitor ist sogar direkt über DVI-Kabel angeschlossen und das Kabel hab ich auch nochmal gezogen und gesäubert..

Außerdem fällt mir noch auf, dass unter Bildschirmauflösung i-wie 2|3 steht - im CCC erkennt er aber alle


Ansonsten ein thx@Marquis, die Bildschirmhintergrundseiten sind hammer


----------



## Marquis (5. September 2010)

Erstmal das Standardrepertoire durchziehen: DP Adapter im Betrieb mal neu einstecken (hilft meist mehr als man denkt), alle 3 Monitore sollten gecloned sein und vielleicht mal die Verkabelung vertauschen, vielleicht kommt einer der Monis beim booten nicht hinterher. Und immer den neuesten Treiber verwenden.

Vielleicht hilft es auch den HDMI Monitor über DVI zu betreiben. Ich musste am Anfang auch eine Weile rumprobieren bis es lief, "damals" waren die Treiber auch noch empfindlicher.

PS: Da nicht für


----------



## Kuppy (5. September 2010)

Okaay, also wo du es erwähnst, dass einer der Monis beim booten nicht hinterher kommt, also beim Start kommt das MB-Emblem auf dem linken (das Sorgenkind xD) Monitor 1-2 Sekunden später.

Werd dann mal deine Tipps nachvollziehen, hofffentlich klappts,
denn Treiber hab ich alle aktuell 
-weiß nicht ob heut noch oder erst Morgen..


Aber wirklich, die Bild sehen so heftig aus, normalerweise hätt ich wohl was neues mit Photoshop kreieren müssen.


----------



## mumble_GLL (8. September 2010)

Hallo!!

Ich habe ein (kleines) Problem. Habe heute meinen aktiven DP to DVI Adapter (BizLink von Dell) bekommen, auch den dritten Monitor LG W2261VP habe ich heute erhalten. So weit, so gut, alles angeschlossen, neuen Treiber (CCC 10.8) Installiert aber der linke Moni geht sehr oft an und aus. Zwischendurch, wenn er denn mal wieder an ist und wieder kurz davor ist Auszugehen habe ich bemerkt, das kleine weiße waagerechte blitzende Streifen und Punkte zu sehen sind (so, als wenn es draussen ein Gewitter geben würde und man würde Fernsehen oder wie kleine staatische Entladungen). Woran kann das liegen? Kann mir einer helfen?

P.S. Habe auch schon versucht den rechten und den mitlleren Monitor über Adapter laufen zu lassen. Das selbe Ergebnis

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Marquis (9. September 2010)

Ist das selbe Ergebnis, dass der rechte und der mittlere Monitor dann diese Fehler anzeigen oder betrifft es immer den linken?

Wenn es immer der gleiche ist, ist der Monitor kaputt, andernfalls der Adapter.

Manche Adapter brauchen mehr Strom um korrekt zu laufen. Als Workaround kann man einen weiteren USB-Anschluss an den Adapter löten (was ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen würde). 
Damit hing bei vielen auch das Problem mit dem flackernden Bild zusammen.


----------



## mumble_GLL (9. September 2010)

Habs grade mal auf dem mittleren getestet. Das gleiche Problem, werde es mir jetzt schenken, auch auf dem rechten zu testen denn ich denke, das sich da nichts dran ändern würde. Hab den USB-Stecker auch mal umgestöpselt, keine Besserung. Toll, brandneuer Adapter und schon im Eimer. Ich hatte gleich ein komisches Gefühl als ich die eine (und einzige) Kundenbewertung gelesen habe, trotzdem habe ich ihn bestellt weil ich dachte, kann ja mal passieren und mir passiert bestimmt nichts und er läuft super. Pustekuchen. Jetzt darf ich das Ding wieder zurückschicken und wieder ewig warten bis der neue da ist und wenn der nicht funzt lass ich mir das Geld zurückbuchen.


----------



## mpcSapZero (12. September 2010)

Neues Spiel ...neues Glück !!!!

Borderlands ...läuft.

Mann muss sich ein kleines Prog hier 
[PC Utility] Borderlands Configuration Tool - Gearbox Software Community
runterladen, die FOV wieder mit dem Calculator
Delphium's FOV & Aspect Ratio Calculator and Source Engine HUD editor for the WSGF
berechnen lassen und im entsprechenden Feld eintragen.
Borderlands verträgt aba nur einen Max-FOV von 150.
Das Prog hat aber noch mehr drauf, ist allerdings Beta.
Probs gabs bei mir noch keine.


----------



## Marquis (12. September 2010)

Danke @ mpcSapZero

Witcher ist auch neu, interessantes Spiel übrigens, gefällt mir besser als DA: O, wahrscheinlich weil es düsterer ist.

Bei mir sieht es übrigens grade so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mpcSapZero (13. September 2010)

Pivot hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt.
Allerdings müsste ich dann meinen drei 26“ vertickern und mir 5 neue Monis kaufen.
Wenn schon sollte die Eyevinity 6 auch aussgelastet sein.



Dafür bin ich aba leider zu arm verheiratet !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mumble_GLL (13. September 2010)

@ Marquis
also wie du deine Monitore gestellt hast, ist schon komisch finde ich. Der linke hinterm mittleren und der mittlere hinterm rechten. Naja komische Aufstellung. Aber jedem das seine.
Noch ´ne Frage zum Schluss: In der Spieleliste steht zwar TC Hawx drin aber noch kein Screenshot, also dachte ich mir das ich mal einen kleinen Beitrag dazu leisten könnte. Gesagt, getan.
Hab 3 Shots gemacht, kannst dir einen aussuchen
hab sie mal geupped
Wenn du allerdings lieber ein anderes Flugzeug sehen willst das über einer Stadt fliegt sag mir Bescheid, denn ich sehe grade, dass das Flugzeug überm Sand fast untergeht und nicht gut zu sehen ist.


----------



## mumble_GLL (13. September 2010)

Hier sind nochmal ein paar mit ´nem anderen Flugzeug über ´ner Stadt (gefallen mir besser als die ersten). Wie schon gesagt, such dir welche aus.


----------



## emuekal (13. September 2010)

Hi,

Ich habe ne Frage zu Eyefinity.

Ich hab zurzeit eine HD3850 und zwei Monitore. Auf dem einen gucke ich TV / Filme über den Pc und auf dem anderen Spiele ich. Jetzt das Problem: Wenn ich es parallel mache muss ich immer das Spiel im Fenster Modus Spielen ansonsten bleibt das TV Bild schwarz (dvbViewer) etc. auch wenn ich was über WMP schaue bleibt das Bild Schwarz. 

Jetzt die Frage, könnte Atis Eyefinity das Problem lösen, so das ich jetzt TV / Video und Spielen kann und das gleichzeitig im Vollbild? 

Hat das Jemand schon probiert?


----------



## mumble_GLL (13. September 2010)

Ich persönlich glaube nicht, das du beides gleichzeitig machen kannst. Das können glaube ich nur die Radeons der 5xxxer Reihe und deine ist aus der 3xxxer Reihe. Ich weiß nicht, ob deine Graka die sogenannten Stream Prozessoren hat was immer das auch heissen mag.
Wieviel MB / GB hast du denn? Ich denke mal, du hast max. 1 GB. Könnte schwierig werden was du vorhast. Aber mich würde es auch mal interessieren, ob meine Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 1 GB das (schaffen) könnte.

hab hier mal´n Link für dich. Bei den kleinen Bildern links oben mal das ganz rechte auswählen und Video anschauen und wie ich es schon sagte ist es wohl nur für die 5xxxer Reihe. Aber schaus dir einfach mal an.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128


----------



## Kuppy (13. September 2010)

Kam letzte Woche i-wie zu überhaupt garnichts, naja was soll man machen - eh anderes Thema..



Marquis schrieb:


> Erstmal das Standardrepertoire durchziehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, hab jetzt folgendes gemacht:
- USB vom Adapter raus und rein
--> da Bild davor nur auf 2 Monis (mitte und links) war keine Veränderung (nur kurz schwarz)

- DP Kabel raus und rein
--> Bild war nur noch dadrauf

- HDMI raus und rein
--> nun auch wieder auf dem rechten Monitor Bild

- DVI raus und rein
--> nichts!


Versteh das nicht,
hier nochmal meine Verkabelung (GraKa Ausgang - Monitor Eingang) :
linker Moni: DVI - DVI 
mittlerer Moni: DP - Adapter - DVI
rechter Moni: HDMI - Adapter - DVI

Würde ja gerne die beiden äußeren Monis über DVI laufen lassen,
aber der oberer DVI-Port von meiner GraKa funktioniert nicht - kA warum,  bloß habe ich ja gleich den Wakü draufgeschraubt (daher Garantie weg).
- und an mir lags damals nicht..


Also find das echt komisch,
hatte dannach nochmal ein wenig rumkonfiguriert (CCC und Windos Bildauflösung),
wie beim letztem mal beschrieben - hin und her und i-wann meldet er sich..
Und dann mal Bilder von den Einstellungen gemacht:
_siehe Anhang_
- beim 2. kann ich mit den 2/3 nicht anfangen


Dann klappt halt alles und beim nächsten Start, bloß nicht mehr.. (teilweise auch beim Starten von Programmen - zB bei Bioshock erlebt)
Habe die Stecker neueingesteckt und nun zeigt er mir das MB Emblem auf  dem mittlerem und dem rechtem (zuvor links und rechts), Windows  gestartet ebenfalls so und das Willkommen unverändert nur mitte und der kleine Teil rechts.



Bitte bitte Hilfe, will endlich wieder zocken


----------



## Marquis (14. September 2010)

@emeukal: Da wird dir Eyefinity nicht weiterhelfen, das hat nämlich ganz andere Funktionen.
Wenn du ein Spiel im Vollbild ausführst, belegt das auch den zweiten Monitor, obwohl du davon nichts siehst, das ist ganz normal. Um den Fenstermodus wirst du also nicht herumkommen.

@mpcSapZero: Auf die Screenshots bin ich gespannt.

@mumble_GLL:

Erstmal Danke für den Screen!

Das Problem im Portrait Modus ist, das mein Monitor nach unten einen schlecht einsehbaren Winkel hat, was mir auch erst bei dieser Konfiguration auffiel, da ich so quasi von unten auf ihn drauf gucke (durch die Drehung auf die Seite).
Um das und die Ränder zu Kompensieren, habe ich diese sonderbare Aufstellung gewählt, funktioniert auch ganz gut.

@Kuppy: Sehr seltsam 

Die Einstellungen von den Screens sind alle Korrekt, daran liegt es nicht.

Ich nehme an, dass du dir bei dem kaputten DVI sicher bist, d.h. du hast schon mal versucht diesen alleine oder nur mit 2 Monitoren zu betreiben? Von welchem Hersteller ist die Graka? XFX bietet afaik trotz Kühlertausch noch die Garantie an und ein paar andere sollen auch kulant sein, am besten mal beim Service anfragen.

Solange es nicht daran liegt, dass du den HDMI statt dem DVI benutzt (was ich für unwahrscheinlich halte), hat entweder der Adapter einen weg, oder die Grafikkarte, was natürlich gut sein könnte, wenn schon der DVI nicht funktioniert.

Hast du die MÖglichkeit den Adapter bei jemand anders zu testen?


----------



## mumble_GLL (15. September 2010)

Hi!

Wie kommt es eig. das Kuppy beim CCC (noch) Hydravision mit drin stehen hat? Seit dem CCC 10.7er habe ich´s nicht mehr drin. Beim meinen ersten Monitor (LG W2261VP) mit dem CCC 10.6er hatte ich es auch noch drin, aber jetzt nicht mehr. Kann mir einer erklären, warum? Habe jetzt mittlerweile meine 3 schon genannten Monis.


----------



## Marquis (16. September 2010)

Du brauchst von dem CCC und Hydravision jeweils die neueste Version, dann sollte das bei dir auch angezeigt werden.

Edit: Hab grade festgestellt, dass ich mehr Monitore brauche: http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=64&t=19562

Falls mir jemand seine 5870 E6 verkaufen will, bloß bescheidsagen


----------



## mumble_GLL (19. September 2010)

@Marquis

Es steht zwar nicht in der Liste aber Burnout Paradise funktioniert ebenfalls mit ATI Eyefinity. Einfach im Konfigurationsmanager des Spiels die Auflösung und die Monitoranzahl wählen. Fertig. Ach ja: Am besten zuvor noch die beiden Patches des Spiels installieren. Habe zwar nicht ohne die Patches getestet, ob Eyefinity funtzt oder nicht aber schaden tuts auch nicht.
Einen Screenshot habe ich auch noch für dich.


----------



## Kuppy (20. September 2010)

Weiß zwar nicht genau warum und auch nicht wie,
aber es klappt nun 

Hab ein paar Stecker nochmal getauscht und hin und her und nun passt es,
er fährt so hoch er fährt so runter und wieder hoch und runter - alles in 3x1.

Wollt dann gleich ein paar Spiele installieren jetzt passt das blöde Steam nicht..
Naja, ääähm Grundlage ist jetzt gelegt und dafür ein herzliches Danke 
Meld mich bestimmt mal mit ein paar Screens..


----------



## mÆgges (21. September 2010)

Na dann viel spass damit. bei der blöden hardware kommts oft genug vor das irgendwas von alleine plötzlich geht oder auch nicht. bei mir hat er einmal den rechten und linken monitor vertauscht und sich ums verrecken nicht dazu überreden lassen es wieder zu ändern. nach 2 stunden hab ich dann einfach den linken monitor rechts hingestellt und den rechten links. alles andere half nicht...


----------



## Marquis (22. September 2010)

@Kuppy: Unverhofft kommt oft !?

Ich würde sagen, hauptsache es funktioniert. Anfangs hatte ich auch Fehler die ich bis heute nicht verstanden habe, aber nachdem es erstmal richtig lief, waren sie auch nicht mehr reproduzierbar 

@mumble_GLL: Mal wieder: Danke!


----------



## sNook (23. September 2010)

Hey Jungs,

sagt mal, im September diesen Jahres sollten ja eigentlich funktionierende, non-aktiv,also Passivadapter erscheinen. Ist euch evtl. davon mal einer über den Weg gelaufen?

Grüße


----------



## mÆgges (23. September 2010)

andersrum. es sollen günstige aktive erscheinen. passive gibt es wie sand am meer aber die helfen niemandem, da damit ja nur 2 monis ansteuerbar sind. es ist auch schon der erste von sapphire gelistst und sogar verfügbar.

Sapphire aktiver DisplayPort/Single-Link DVI Adapter (44000-02-40R) - Preisvergleich - ComputerBase


----------



## sNook (24. September 2010)

Ai ai ai, das ist ne gute Info 

Und den kann ich dann problemlos nutzen gelle - finde bei google keine Infos/Tests - 'nen Tipp ?!


----------



## Marquis (24. September 2010)

Diese neuen Adapter (ihr beide redet über die gleichen) sollten funktionieren (dafür übernehme ich aber keine Gewähr), das liegt wieder daran, dass sie nur Single Link beherrschen, wie bei der Sapphire 5770 Flex. Das grenzt allerdings wiederum die Auflösung auf 1920x1200 oder weniger ein (für die meisten wohl kein Problem). 

Falls ihr die Dinger ausprobiert habt, gebt bitte Rückmeldung, damit ich die in die Liste einpflegen kann.


----------



## mÆgges (24. September 2010)

SAPPHIRE- HOME

hier ist mal die produktseite. sie funktionieren definitiv, benötigen keinen zusätzlichen stromanschluss, sind aktiv (damit sind also 3+ monitore möglich) und dank single-link auf 1920x1200 begrenzt.

EDIT: mit der Flex hat das nicht wirklich was zu tun.

außerdem git es jetz noch einen von club 3d mini-dp zu dvi. ansonsten genau wie der sapphire

http://www.computerbase.de/preisvergleich/a572595.html


----------



## mumble_GLL (24. September 2010)

Habe grade diese hier gefunden. Angeblich aktiv:
DisplayPort zu DVI Adapter von Sapphire
Stimmt es, das der DP-Port der Grafikkarte auch Strom abgeben kann wie der USB-Port. Habe ich grade in irgendeinem Forum gelesen. Und zwar hier:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...-dvi-adapter-aktiv-bitte-um-hilfe-718386.html


----------



## Marquis (24. September 2010)

mÆgges schrieb:


> hier ist mal die produktseite. sie funktionieren definitiv


 
Was der Hersteller sagt und was ich in der Praxis beobachtet habe, ist für mich immernoch ein Unterschied, man sollte erstmal ein paar Praxisberichte abwarten, sonst gibts wieder irgendwelche lustigen Probleme 



> EDIT: mit der Flex hat das nicht wirklich was zu tun.


 
Ich weiß nicht, ob du mit der Arbeitsweise der Flex vertraut bist, aber diese speist von vornerein nur ein Single-Link Signal in den ersten DP oder den HDMI und den zweiten DVI und umgeht so das Problem mit den aktiven Adaptern, da der Taktgeber der Karte so den DP oder HDMI mitbedienen kann und passive Adapter funktionieren sollten bzw. HDMI Direktanschlüsse.

Die neuen Adapter zwingen der Karte entweder diese Arbeitsweise auf oder können Single-Link aktiv betreiben, wobei sie mit weniger Strom auskommen als die bisherigen und daher kein USB-Anschluss brauchen (zweiteres halte ich für wahrscheinlicher). Das Resultat ist jedenfalls das gleiche, bei dem Monitor der über den DP (bzw. HDMI) angeschlossen wurde, ist 1920x1200 die maximale Auflösung.
Also ich seh da Parallelen


----------



## mÆgges (24. September 2010)

Ja, den adapter den du gefunden hast ist der den ich schon verlinkt hatte.

Ja es stimmt, der displayport kann auch strom abgeben, und das reicht für den taktgeber der verbaut ist.

Ja, ich bin mit der arbeitsweise der flex vertraut  nunja, wie du schon gesagt hast. bei der flex wurde ein dual-link in zwei single-link anschlüsse aufgetrennt. Der adapter hingegen ist ein ganz normaler aktiver dp zu dvi adapter. Wenn der adapter aus einem dual-link dvi zwei single-links machen würde, dann würde ich da parallen sehen.

Aber wir wollen uns jetzt nicht weiter mit dieser haarspalterei aufhalten und uns stattdessen lieber an günstigen aktiven adaptern erfreuen. Vielen dank übrigens, dass du dir die mühe machst den sammelthread zu betreiben


----------



## viper2k8 (26. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein *Problem mit ATI Eyefinity und Mass Effect 2*. Kann  zwar im Konfigurationsprogramm die Auflösung 3840*1024 (3x 19" TFT) bei  16:9 Format wählen, allerdings wird das Hauptmenü zu groß angezeigt und  im Spiel selbst scheint alles zu stark herangezoomt zu sein.

*Könnt ihr mir helfen? Habt ihr ne Idee? Muss ich was anderes einstellen?*

Mass Effect 2 ist auf V1.02 gepatched und der Grafikkartentreiber ist auch der Aktuellste (Catalyst 10.9)


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2010)

Mass Effect(egal ob Teil 1 oder 2) ist leider kein bisschen Multiscreen fähig, da das FOV komplett statisch ist.

Bioware ist leider absolut Multiscreen feindlich. Es wurde sogar offiziell verkündet dass man die FOV Probleme in ME genau so wie die verschwindende Vegetation in Dragon Age nicht patchen wird, da es zu wenig Kunden mit so einer Lösung gäbe.

Solang Racer_S nicht doch noch zum RPG-Gamer wird kannst du Eyefinity mit ME erstmal abschreiben.


----------



## Marquis (28. September 2010)

Neuer Eintrag in der Liste: Dead Rising 2! (Hah, schneller als WSGF )

Hoffentlich gibts keinen Ärger, wenn ich einen Screenshot poste...


----------



## viper2k8 (28. September 2010)

@olstyle

Das ist ja mal echt sch... Ich hatte mal eine offizielle AMD/ATI Produktportfolio Präsentation zu ATI Eyefinity gesehen, da wurde Mass Effect 2 als unterstütztes Spiel gezeigt. 

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit über irgendeine .ini oder so eine Möglichkeit fürs Zoomen zu schaffen? Hatte mal was im Widescreen oder Bioware Forum (???)gefunden, verstehe das aber nicht so wirklich. Die haben wohl irgendwie das Herauszoomen z.b. über die NUMPAD Tasten ermöglicht.


----------



## mÆgges (28. September 2010)

ich kenne das von c&c tiberium wars wo es nen mod gab der einem weiteres rauszoomen ermöglichte (weil da das FOV auch ziemlich dumm ist)


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (30. September 2010)

Hallo Leute, ich wollte euch nur nochmal bestätigen, dass der neue Eyefinity-Adapter "Sapphire aktiver DisplayPort/Single-Link DVI Adapter (44000-02-40R)" zu 100% funktioniert.. Ich bin dermaßen begeistert, ich sags euch   

Endlich Dirt2 mit DX11 auf drei Monis und nicht wie mit SoftTH nur DX9.. Da sinn schon gut Welten zwischen den Grafiken ^^ und des Beste is, ich kann auch endlich The Force Unleashed nochmal zocken und GTA4 anfangen auch, wenn meine HD5870er nicht wirklich genug Leistung hat bei 6004x1080 Pixel *g*

EYEFINITY FTW!!!


----------



## Marquis (30. September 2010)

Das ist schön zu hören, ich werde den Guide dementsprechend aktualisieren.

Es freut mich, wieder mal von einem euphorischen Eyefinity-Nutzer zu hören.


----------



## mumble_GLL (30. September 2010)

Hallo!!

Habe mir soeben auch diesen aktiven Sapphire DP -> SL DVI Adapter bei DriveCity bestellt.
http://www.drivecity.de/product_info.php?products_id=638940&pid=geizhals

@Ch3ck3rmon
Gut, das du hier reingepostet hast das du dir den Adapter bestellt hast, sonst hätte ich noch solange gewartet, bis einer es ebenfalls gepostet hätte. Danke dafür.

@Marquis
Ich bin auch ein euphorischer Eyefinity-Nutzer. Nur das eben mein aktiver DP -> DVI Adapter von Dell (schon der zweite) leider nicht funtzt. Die beiden sind / waren von BizLink.
Der erste funtzt nur eingeschränkt (Moni geht immer an und aus) und der zweite funtzt garnicht.
Siehe S. 22


----------



## Janny (30. September 2010)

Moin Jungs,

Hab mal ne Frage zu dem Adapter, hatte sonst immer gelesen das diese adapter meist 80-100€ kosten, wenn nicht mehr.
Bin nähmlich dabei mir jetzt mein Eyefinity-Setup zusammen zustellen.
Wieso kostet dieser nur 19,99€ ? 

lG & Danke schonmal, Janny


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2010)

Die neuen Adapter können nur Single Link DVI, damit sind maximal Auflösungen von 1920×1200(mit reduced blaking, ansonsten 1600x1200) möglich. 
Dafür sind sie aber weniger aufwendig und brauchen keinen zusätzlichen Strom(werden über den DP versorgt).-> billiger


----------



## Janny (30. September 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die neuen Adapter können nur Single Link DVI, damit sind maximal Auflösungen von 1920×1200(mit reduced blaking, ansonsten 1600x1200) möglich.
> Dafür sind sie aber weniger aufwendig und brauchen keinen zusätzlichen Strom(werden über den DP versorgt).-> billiger



Alles klar, danke
Was heißt reduced blaking ?


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2010)

Das ist "reduced blanking" mit Schreibfehler.

Normalerweise beinhaltet auch ein DVI Signal eine kleine "Pause" pro Zeile damit ein Röhrenmonitor beim Darstellen zur nächsten Zeile springen kann.
Bei einem TFT gibt es Prinzip bedingt keine Zeilensprünge(Der Kristall ist ja immer da und muss nicht erst von der Röhre angestrahlt werden), also kann man die Pausen auch weg lassen-> die "blanks" sind weg-> "reduced blanking"


----------



## Marquis (1. Oktober 2010)

Das würde heissen, dass man keine Röhrenmonitore benutzen kann, oder? Hab aber auch noch nie einen mit DVI gesehen...

@mumble: Das suckt, dass die Adapter so oft Fehler haben. Ich hoffe auch, dass du bei dem nächsten mehr Glück hast, die gehen zumindest nicht mehr so ins Geld


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2010)

Mit Röhrenmonitoren schaffst du über den Ausgang halt nur 1600x1200.
DVI-A gibt es aber eigentlich eh nur um einen VGA Adapter dahinter zu hängen.


----------



## wilsonmp (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

fals es erlaubt ist, eine Frage:

Habe eine HD5970 und 3x Acer V243 (24"). Es werden 2 über DVI und einer über Displayport angesteuert. Die TFT´s haben Displayport-Eingang.

Nun zu meinem Problem. Wenn ich den Rechner starte dann wird kein einziger Bildschirm angesteuert (kein Signal). Der Rechner fährt ganz normal hoch bis ins Windows.
Einzige Lösung ist das Abziehen des Displayport-Steckers vor dem Anschalten (anderen hab ich noch nicht probiert). Wärend des Bootens kann ich schon das Displayport-Kabel wieder anschließen. Und im Windows 7 kann ich auch Eyefinity problemlos einstellen. Funktioniert stundenlang und ich kann auch Neustart machen und alles ist i.O.

Was läuft da falsch?

mfg


----------



## Marquis (1. Oktober 2010)

wilsonmp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fals es erlaubt ist, eine Frage:


 
Selbstverständlich!




> Habe eine HD5970 und 3x Acer V243 (24"). Es werden 2 über DVI und einer über Displayport angesteuert. Die TFT´s haben Displayport-Eingang.
> 
> Nun zu meinem Problem. Wenn ich den Rechner starte dann wird kein einziger Bildschirm angesteuert (kein Signal). Der Rechner fährt ganz normal hoch bis ins Windows.
> Einzige Lösung ist das Abziehen des Displayport-Steckers vor dem Anschalten (anderen hab ich noch nicht probiert). Wärend des Bootens kann ich schon das Displayport-Kabel wieder anschließen. Und im Windows 7 kann ich auch Eyefinity problemlos einstellen. Funktioniert stundenlang und ich kann auch Neustart machen und alles ist i.O.
> ...


 
Ziemlich seltsam, fällt mir nicht ein wodran es liegen könnte, manchmal kommen die Monitore nicht hinterher, wenn du Monitore und Rechner komplett vom Strom nimmst und den Rechner sofort danach hochfährst (z.B.Steckerleiste). 
Hast du schonmal versucht, die Monitore anders zu verkabeln (z.B. den ersten über DP und nicht mehr den dritten)?

Wie ist es, wenn du Windows länger laufen lässt (so 30 Minuten) ohne den DP neu einzustecken, geht das auch nicht?

Hardwareschäden würde ich ausschließen, ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, das die Crossfire Architektur der Karte Probleme bereitet und möglicherweise das Netzteil beim Start nicht hinterherkommt, da die 5970 nicht gerade ein Stromsparmodell ist.

PS: Zum Glück gibts keine Dual 480 GTX, bei Furmark würde bestimmt nur eine Rauchwolke aus jedem unter 1000W NT kommen 

@Olstyle: Stimmt, mit DVI-A macht das ganze wieder Sinn. Aber mehr als 1600x1200 auf einer Röhre? Ich hatte nie besonders gute Modelle und kam so über 1280x1024 selbst bei 21" nicht hinaus.


----------



## wilsonmp (1. Oktober 2010)

Danke erstmal.

Also, habs gerade nochmal probiert. Runterfahren, hochf. etc. alles kein Problem. Es wird der linke Monitor (Displayp.) und der mittlere Monitor (DVI) angesteuert während des POST (Booten) im Windows kommt dann der rechte (DVI) dazu = alles super.

Aber wenn ich komplett ausstelle, Steckerleiste aus über Nacht, dann habe ich am nächsten Tag dieses Problem. Muss dann wie gesagt den DP rausziehen beim Anschalten und wenn die zwei anderen angehen gleich den DP wieder rein.
Werde jetzt mal für paar Minuten Ausschalten (probieren).
Ist echt nervig.

Achso, Netzteil ist 750W Nitrox.


----------



## wilsonmp (1. Oktober 2010)

Mhh, also sobald ich die Kiste richtig runterfahre und ich per Taster den Rechner wieder starten muss geht kein Monitor an. Aber wie gesagt Neustart von Windows aus ist kein Problem


----------



## wilsonmp (1. Oktober 2010)

Sorry für meinen Monolog hier, aber vielleicht hat ja Irgendjemand mal das gleiche Problem.

Neue Erkenntnisse: Mir ist eingefallen, dass ich ja noch eine Nvidia-Karte GTS250 als PhysX-Unterstützung im Rechner habe. Also den Fernseher (LCD) über HDMI an die zweite (Nvidia) dran und siehe da der Rechner zeigt alles auf der zweiten Karte an. Das kuriose ist, dass im Windows die HD5970 komplett weg ist. Deshalb sind also alle 3 Monitore aus. Habe nun meine Start-Prozedur (DP-Kabel ab und dran) wiederholt und siehe da alles wie vorhin beschrieben.
Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass die Nvidia-Karte beim Starten die Radeon nicht "deaktiviert". Oder was auch immer das Problem ist? Als erster Steckplatz für Grafik im Bios steht PEG, kann also auch nicht das Problem sein. Ist ja offensichtlich kein Windows Problem.

mfg


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (1. Oktober 2010)

Der Thread ist wirklich Klasse, der Startpost sehr hilfeich 
Meine 5770 hat ein VGA, einen DVI und einen HDMI - damit lässt sich die Sache mit dem Displayport umgehen


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Der Thread ist wirklich Klasse, der Startpost sehr hilfeich
> Meine 5770 hat ein VGA, einen DVI und einen HDMI - damit lässt sich die Sache mit dem Displayport umgehen


Ganz im Gegenteil. Wenn der DVI oder HDMI nicht auf SingelLink reduziert sind gehen immer nur zwei der Ausgänge und du hast überhaupt kein Eyefinity.


----------



## Marquis (2. Oktober 2010)

wilsonmp schrieb:


> Sorry für meinen Monolog hier, aber vielleicht hat ja Irgendjemand mal das gleiche Problem.
> 
> Neue Erkenntnisse: Mir ist eingefallen, dass ich ja noch eine Nvidia-Karte GTS250 als PhysX-Unterstützung im Rechner habe. Also den Fernseher (LCD) über HDMI an die zweite (Nvidia) dran und siehe da der Rechner zeigt alles auf der zweiten Karte an. Das kuriose ist, dass im Windows die HD5970 komplett weg ist. Deshalb sind also alle 3 Monitore aus. Habe nun meine Start-Prozedur (DP-Kabel ab und dran) wiederholt und siehe da alles wie vorhin beschrieben.
> Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass die Nvidia-Karte beim Starten die Radeon nicht "deaktiviert". Oder was auch immer das Problem ist? Als erster Steckplatz für Grafik im Bios steht PEG, kann also auch nicht das Problem sein. Ist ja offensichtlich kein Windows Problem.
> ...



Dann liegts sicherlich an der Karte, am besten du fragst mal bei ATI/AMD nach. 
Ich könnt mir auch vorstellen, dass es wirklich am NT liegt, hast du vielleicht ein anderes das du testen kannst? 
Oder du musst mal die GeForce rausschmeissen, vielleicht hilft das.

Hast du das Problem eigentlich auch, wenn du weniger Monitore anschließt?



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Der Thread ist wirklich Klasse, der Startpost sehr hilfeich



Danke!



> Meine 5770 hat ein VGA, einen DVI und einen HDMI - damit lässt sich die Sache mit dem Displayport umgehen


Das würde meinem Wissen eigentlich widersprechen, aber wenn es bei dir schon läuft, würde mich das ungemein interessieren, da es eine günstige Lösung wäre.



Nochmal etwas in eigener Sache: Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich in die Spieleliste ein Rating mit aufnehme, was aussagt wie groß der Nutzen für das Spielgeschehen ist (z.B. würde "The Witcher" eine schlechte Note bekommen, weil die Videos in breiten Surround-Auflösungen verzerren und sowieso nur bei niedriger Lichtqualität funktionieren und NFS: Shift eine sehr gute, da es problemlos funktioniert und einen wirklichen Mehrwert darstellt).

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## wilsonmp (2. Oktober 2010)

Das lustige ist ja, dass die HD5970 startet wenn ein Monitor von den 3  nicht angeschlossen (bzw. stromlos, also Strom-Stecker raus) ist.

Meine Behelfsstart-Prozedur = Rechner und 2 Monitore an, wenn Rechner  piept und die POST-Daten gezeigt werden dann den 3. an Strom. Da kommt  man sich dämlich vor


----------



## mumble_GLL (2. Oktober 2010)

@Marquis

das ist ´ne wirklich gute Idee. Aber bedeutet das nicht ein Mega-Aufwand für dich? 

P.S. Wie zitiert man eigentlich nur einzelne Sätze statt den gesamten Comment?

Danke und weiter so


----------



## mpcSapZero (4. Oktober 2010)

Mit dem Rating is ne gute Idee und die ganze Arbeit müsste ja nich alleine an Marquis hängenbleiben.
Gut … die Schreiberei schon aber die Beurteilung könnte doch von den Leuten kommen die die Sachen auch spielen (denn alle Games hat Marquis ja bestimmt auch nich).

@ wilsonmp
Ich muss Dir leider mal eine ganz blöde Frage stellen.
Ich selber hatte schonmal ein ähnliches Problem, wobei bei mir die Steckerleiste defekt war.
Haste die mal überprüft ???
Die Idee ansich ist, daß es garnichts mit dem Rechner sondern mit der Stromzufuhr zu tun hat.


----------



## Tony Vapor (5. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

ich brauche einen Rat. Habe den Thread von vorne bis hinten gelesen und bin jetzt noch ratloser wie zuvor.

Mein Problem: Ich benötige einen PC an welchem ich 4 Monitor betreiben kann. Habe 3xSamsung 226bw, ein neuer Samsung soll dazu gekauft werden. Möchte reine Office arbeiten damit machen, keine grossen 3D Anwendungen.

Bin heute zum Hardware-Händler und ein Sytem zusammengestellt. Die "PowerColor HD5770 Eyefinity 5" soll meine 4 Monitore in Zukunft bedienen.

Soweit so gut, jetzt bin ich zuhause und wollte mich schon einmal über die Treiber und Darstellungsmöglichkeiten informieren und lese nun das die Grafikkarte im "Roh-"Zustand nur 2 Monitore bedienen kann? Für weitere brauche ich "aktiv" Adapter und die Kosten meist mehr wie 100€?

Ich google und such nach diesen Adaptern, finde welche von Club3d mit Displayport-Anschluss und USB. Finde welche von Sapphire, die haben keinen USB aber nennen sich auch "aktiv". 

Bin jetzt voll durcheinandern. Würde mir jemand bitte kurz erklären welche Adapter ich jetzt brauche 4 Monitore an oben genannter Grafikkarte zu betreiben?

Vielen herzlichen Dank!

Tony


----------



## Marquis (5. Oktober 2010)

Tony Vapor schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich brauche einen Rat. Habe den Thread von vorne bis hinten gelesen und bin jetzt noch ratloser wie zuvor.
> 
> ...



Das sind die normalen DualLink fähigen (Auflösung über 1920x1200).
Von Dell gibts die für ~80€.



> Finde welche von Sapphire, die haben keinen USB aber nennen sich auch "aktiv".



Das sind die SingleLink Adapter, da deine Auflösung 1680x1050 beträgt, würde ich diese empfehlen, stehen auch unter Möglichkeit 5.



> Bin jetzt voll durcheinandern. Würde mir jemand bitte kurz erklären welche Adapter ich jetzt brauche 4 Monitore an oben genannter Grafikkarte zu betreiben?
> 
> Vielen herzlichen Dank!
> 
> Tony



Muss ich den Guide nochmal neu schreiben? Es scheint ja öfters Probleme zu geben.


----------



## Tony Vapor (5. Oktober 2010)

> Muss ich den Guide nochmal neu schreiben? Es scheint ja öfters Probleme zu geben.


Nein, der Thread ist heraussragend. Problem liegt eher bei mir und meinem Verständnis von Hardware. Bin davon ausgegangen das der Grafikkarte 5 normale Adapter beiliegen, welche auf alle DVI Anschlüsse passen und fertig. Dann lese ich das alles anders ist, man muss Adapter von anderen Herstellern dazu kaufen etc. Möchte die Tage nur nicht plötzlich vor dem neuen Rechner sitzen und nichts funktioniert so wie Ich es mir erhofft habe. Kostet alles eine Menge Geld und ich würde mir gerne unnötigen Ärger in Form von falschen Bestellungen/Reklamationen ersparen.

===

Ich geh es nochmal durch. Wenn die Tage der Rechner kommt, kann ich 2 Monitore direkt anschliessen. Dafür verwende ich die "Mini DP to Single Link-Link DVI" Adapter aus der GF-Box. Für meinen dritten Monitor kann ich mir jetzt schon den genannte Sapphire Single-Link "aktiv" Adapter bestellen.

Wenn der 4te Monitor ebenfalls nur eine 1650x1050 Auflösung haben sollte dann reicht ebenfalls der Sapphire Single-Link Adapter. Wenn ich einen Monitor mit grösser Auflösung kaufen sollte dann bestelle ich den von Dell mit den zwei Anschlüssen.

Powercolor listet auf der Webseite auch einen Adapter an, welche Ich bisher aber nicht zu kaufen finde: PowerColor Official Website - Graphics, Cases, Power Supply -- Active DisplayPort to Single-Link DVI-D Adapter
Dieser kann bis 1920x1200 darstellen, wäre also auch eine gute Alternative? (wenn ich diesen noch irgendwo in Deutschland finde.)


----------



## mÆgges (5. Oktober 2010)

soweit alles richtig ausser das der sapphire auch bis 1920x1200 geht


----------



## Marquis (5. Oktober 2010)

Für dich wäre der hier wohl am besten Club 3D aktiver mini DisplayPort/Single-Link DVI Adapter (CAC-1152) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Laut Powercolor sind 2 von den eben genannten bei der Grafikkarte dabei PowerColor Official Website - Graphics, Cases, Power Supply -- PowerColor Eyefinity 5 HD5770 1GB GDDR5
(Zubehör anklicken)

Du brauchst dir also nur noch 2 bestellen und dein Problem sollte gelöst sein.

PS: Wie mÆgges schon gesagt hat, funktionieren die SingleLink Adapter bis einschließlich 1920x1200.


----------



## mumble_GLL (6. Oktober 2010)

Tony Vapor schrieb:


> Wenn der 4te Monitor ebenfalls nur eine 1650x1050 Auflösung haben sollte dann reicht ebenfalls der Sapphire Single-Link Adapter. Wenn ich einen Monitor mit grösser Auflösung kaufen sollte dann bestelle ich den von Dell mit den zwei Anschlüssen.




Lass das mit dem bestellen bei Dell bloss sein. Ich habe letztens selber bei Dell diesen Adapter bestellt nachdem ich allerdings nur EINE Kundenbewertung gesehen habe und diese auch nur eine "1-Stern-Bewertung" hatte, habe ich mir gedacht, kann ja mal passieren und derjeniege hatte wohl Pech. Also bestellt für ca. 80 Euronen, eine Woche später kam das Ding dann auch. Ich, supergelaunt angeschlossen, und siehe da, Monitor ging immer AN und AUS und man sah auf dem entsprechenden Monitor weisse Streifen und Punkte aufblitzen, dann war er wieder Aus. Ich also bei Dell angerufen und mir ´nen neuen schicken lassen, was allerdings nur ein DP->DVI Kabel war, was mit Eyefinity garnicht funtzte, ich wieder angerufen und mir nochmals nen neuen Adapter schicken lassen, der wiederum ÜBERHAUPT nicht funtzte. Also diese BizLink-Adapter von Dell kannste meiner Meinung nach in die Tonne kloppen. 
Nimm lieber meinen Rat an und bestell dir den hier:
Sapphire aktiver DisplayPort/Single-Link DVI Adapter (44000-02-40R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
und erspar dir den Ärger mit Dell.
Hab jetzt mein Geld von Dell zurück und habe diesen heute bekommen und es läuft super.


----------



## Marquis (14. Oktober 2010)

Interessante News für Eyefinity Nutzer: Funktionen der HD-6000er - News Hartware.net

Wahrscheinlich hole ich mir die neue 6870, dann kann ich endlich 6 Monitore anschließen 
Ich hoffe, dass AMD die Unterstüzung für 5x1 Portrait implementieren wird.


PS:Verdammt, dann werde ich den gesamten Guide umschreiben müssen


----------



## sNook (15. Oktober 2010)

Hey Jungs,

finds klasse wie ihr den Thread hier belebt, macht spaß mitzulesen!
Eine Frage habe ich allerdings noch, hatte ja mal gefragt wegen den "neuen" aktiven DP-Adaptern. Bei diesem kann ich bedenkenlos zugreifen oder?

Grüße


----------



## Marquis (15. Oktober 2010)

Jo, aber nur bis einschließlich 1920x1200.


----------



## sNook (15. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar, brauch auf dem TV ja eh nur 1920x1080


----------



## Marquis (15. Oktober 2010)

Du wirst doch nicht etwa drei ~40" Fernseher nehmen? Das wäre interessant zu sehen


----------



## sNook (16. Oktober 2010)

Ach iwo. 
Ich habe 2x24" und per DP-Adapter wird dann mein 40" TV rangehängt. So muss ich nicht immer umstöpseln..

Greetz


----------



## mumble_GLL (16. Oktober 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> PS:Verdammt, dann werde ich den gesamten Guide umschreiben müssen



Dann überleg dir das besser noch mal. Bestimmt wird die neue 6000er Reihe eh erst in ca. 5-6 Monaten bezahlbar sein (zumindest für mich). Dann du hast ja wirklich viel zu tun.


----------



## Kuppy (17. Oktober 2010)

Hii,
hab ein kleines Problem, wo ich denke, dass ihr da bestimmt Bescheid wisst:

Also wenn ich vlt. 5min rum nichts mache, dann schaltet sich der mittlere Monitor aus und kommt auch nicht mehr wieder an.

Hatte ja gedacht, wenn ich keinen Bildschirmschoner anhabe, dann bleibt er an - nein.
Dann dachte ich, ja beim Bildschoner an ist er dann ja beschäftig - ebenfalls nein.

Was muss man da denn einstellen?
- weiß noch beim Leptop musste ich da was bei den Akkueinstellung rausnehmen, aber beim PC blick ich es grad nicht.


Ist Win 7, da wo alles so einfach mit gehen soll


----------



## mÆgges (17. Oktober 2010)

kuck doch mal in den energiesparoptionen ob da was eingestellt ist


----------



## Kuppy (23. Oktober 2010)

Okay, hab nochmal alles hin und her gesteckt und es fällt deutlich auf, dass der Adapter nich so 100% funktioniert.
Momentan ist es so, dass der Monitor mit dem Adapter erst nach knappen 5mins anspringt.

Könnte es das hier mal angesprochene Thema sein, dass das Teil zu wneig Strom bekommt und man das ganze regeln könnte in dem man noch einen 2. USB Anschluss dranlötet ?
- denn dann würde ich das vlt. noch probieren und ansonst die neuen aktiven Adapter bestellen und den jetzigen verticken, wenn es damit geht.


Hatte das mit dem extra USB eigentlich mal jemand ausprobiert und Resultate bekommen?


----------



## Janny (23. Oktober 2010)

Nabend Jungs,

Hab mal ne frage, sollte ich mir lieber eine 5870 kaufen, oder 2 6870.
Plane mein Eyefinity Setup im moment noch und bin noch unschlüssig.
Wenn ich die 6870 kaufe, wollte ich das Sys erstmal mit einer Graka laufen lassen.. reicht die Leistung einer Karte schon aus ? 

Zocke hauptsächlich CoD4.

lG Janny


----------



## ATP (23. Oktober 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber, dass der dritte Anschluss der Grafikkarte ein  Displayport ist und über diesen verfügen nur sehr wenige Monitore.


Meine HD 5770 hat vier Ausgänge, 2xDVI, HDMI und Display Port. Kann ich da nicht 2xDVI und den HDMI Anschluss nutzen?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2010)

Wenn das die Saphire Flex ist sollte es afaik gehen, bei allen anderen nicht.


----------



## Marquis (24. Oktober 2010)

Kuppy schrieb:


> Okay, hab nochmal alles hin und her gesteckt und es fällt deutlich auf, dass der Adapter nich so 100% funktioniert.
> Momentan ist es so, dass der Monitor mit dem Adapter erst nach knappen 5mins anspringt.
> 
> Könnte es das hier mal angesprochene Thema sein, dass das Teil zu wneig Strom bekommt und man das ganze regeln könnte in dem man noch einen 2. USB Anschluss dranlötet ?
> ...



Wenn du dich mit Löten auskennst, kann ich dir vielleicht was passendes dazu raussuchen, hier hat das afaik noch keiner ausprobiert, würde dir aber eher dazu raten einen SingleLink Adapter zu nehmen.
Tausch deinen doch um und verkauf ihn dann, dabei würdest du noch Gewinn machen.



Janny schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> 
> Hab mal ne frage, sollte ich mir lieber eine 5870 kaufen, oder 2 6870.
> Plane mein Eyefinity Setup im moment noch und bin noch unschlüssig.
> ...



CoD4 konnte ich bei meiner 5770 schon voll aufdrehen, bei 5040x1050, das wird kein Problem sein.
Ich würde dir erstmal zu einer 6870 raten (evtl. hol ich mir die auch, nur geringfügig langsamer als die 5870, dafür wesentlich mehr Anschlussoptionen), und wenn dir die Leistung nicht ausreicht, kannst du dir noch eine zweite holen.
Mich stören Microruckler zu sehr, von mir wirst du über Crossfire nix positives hören.



ATP schrieb:


> Meine HD 5770 hat vier Ausgänge, 2xDVI, HDMI und Display Port. Kann ich da nicht 2xDVI und den HDMI Anschluss nutzen?



Hab den Part mal umgeschrieben, hoffe jetzt bestehen keine Unklarheiten mehr.



> Das Problem ist aber, dass als dritter Anschluss der Displayport genutzt werden *muss*, aufgrund technischer Beschränkungen der Grafikkarte. (Die einzige Ausnahme stellt die Sapphire 5770 FleX dar, dazu aber mehr weiter unten)
> Hinweis: Da die Frage immer wieder kommt: DVI-DVI-HDMI funktioniert nicht!


----------



## ATP (24. Oktober 2010)

@Marquis
Danke, jetzt seh ich klarer


----------



## Kuppy (24. Oktober 2010)

> Wenn du dich mit Löten auskennst, kann ich dir vielleicht was passendes dazu raussuchen, hier hat das afaik noch keiner ausprobiert, würde dir aber eher dazu raten einen SingleLink Adapter zu nehmen.
> Tausch deinen doch um und verkauf ihn dann, dabei würdest du noch Gewinn machen.


Das Löten wäre nicht das Problem 

Tausch sieht aber schlecht aus, habs bei eBay gekauft, müsste ihn dann wohl auch i-wo wieder verkaufen.


Die neuen Adapter wurden hier ja bisher nur postiv bewertet, daher würde ich schon fast dazu tendieren.


Edit: Okay, hab mir jetzt den neuen Adapter von Saphirebestellt, mal schauen ob es damit klappt.. 
Werde dann berichten


----------



## Kuppy (30. Oktober 2010)

Tatsache 
Bestellt, schnell angekommen, angeschloßen, alles geht sofort und ohne Probleme, auch bei Spielstarts keine Probleme oder auch wenn man die Monis zwischendurch ausschaltet.

Perfekt, endlich klappt alles


----------



## Marquis (31. Oktober 2010)

Schön zu hören!

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, woher ich das mit dem Löten hab, Google schmeisst mir dazu nichts aus und auf WSGF hab ich auch nichts gefunden.
Falls irgendjemand dazu was findet, gerne hier posten, kommt dann gleich in den Hauptteil.


----------



## Stingray93 (31. Oktober 2010)

Habe letzte Woche meine 2. 5870 erhalten die Mehrleistung mit Eyefinity ist zwar geringer als ohne...aber bis zu 60% sind drin!
Kann jetzt immerhin Crysis in 5760x1080 , 4x AA und alles auf High genießen mit  35Fps
Wobei ich wirklich Angst um mein NT habe, kA ob es das auf dauer mitmacht.
Zu dem CF Setup bin ich eher "zufällig" gekommen, wenn jmd wissen will wieso...kann ich das gerne schreiben


----------



## Marquis (31. Oktober 2010)

Das Netzeil sollte das eigentlich schaffen, die TDP liebt bei 190W, also 380W + CPU die übertaktet vielleicht 140-150W hat = 530W. Die 95W Reserve sollten reichen für den Rest.
Vielleicht solltest du einen Stabilitätstest mit den üblichen Verdächtigen machen, wenn sich der Rechner dann abschaltet, solltest du vielleicht aufrüsten 

Ich nehme nicht an, dass die Karte vom Himmel gefallen ist, oder?


----------



## mumble_GLL (1. November 2010)

Hi!
ich bins mal wieder, und stellt euch vor, ich habe sogar was mitgebracht. Und zwar eine Frage (allerdings auf die Gefahr hin, dass diese nur bedingt hier reingehört):
Ich habe mir seit langer Zeit mal wieder Fallout 3 + alle Patches installiert und würde nun gerne Eyefinitymässig zocken (also auf allen drei Monis). Ich kann aber im Konfig-Menü nicht die Auflösung 5760x1080 einstellen weil diese garnicht aufgeführt ist. Was muss ich einstellen, um diese Auflösung im Spiel nutzen zu können?

Hier der Link vom Fallout 3 Sammelthread, wo ich das gelesen habe:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rollenspiele-und-adventures/24772-sammelthread-fallout-3-a.html
etwas weiter unten im Zitat:
Zitat von LaCroato:
Hier, hab ich von Widescreen Gaming Forum :: View topic - Fallout 3: Detailed Report

Native support for 1280x720, 1280x800, 1440x900, 1680x1050, 1920x1080, and 1920x1200.

für 1280x768 zu diesem Ordner gehen "Dokumente und Einstellungen\*Name*\Meine Dokumente\Meine Spiele\Fallout3" "FalloutPrefs.ini" mit Text Editor öffnen:

Im Dokument nach diesem Eintrag suchen:

iSize W=**** (HIER EINFACH GEWÜNSCHTE AUFLÖSUNG EINTRAGEN z.B. 1680)
iSize H=**** (HIER EINFACH GEWÜNSCHTE AUFLÖSUNG EINTRAGEN z.B. 1050)

****" in die Gewünschte Einstellung abändern


Für das Bildschirm "Overlay" die "FALLOUT.INI" im oben beschriebenen Ordner öffenen. Darin den Eintrag ändern:

fDefaultFOV=75.0000

Die Werte Stehen für folgendes:
5:4 - 75.000
4:3 - 79.9000
16:9 - 105.3000
15:9 - 99.0000
16:10 - 95.2000


Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?

MFG


----------



## Stingray93 (1. November 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> Das Netzeil sollte das eigentlich schaffen, die TDP liebt bei 190W, also 380W + CPU die übertaktet vielleicht 140-150W hat = 530W. Die 95W Reserve sollten reichen für den Rest.
> Vielleicht solltest du einen Stabilitätstest mit den üblichen Verdächtigen machen, wenn sich der Rechner dann abschaltet, solltest du vielleicht aufrüsten
> 
> Ich nehme nicht an, dass die Karte vom Himmel gefallen ist, oder?



Nicht ganz,
angefangen hat es damit....das meine alte 5870 defekt war, mein Problem war nur...hatte sie umgebaut auf Wakü.
Doch bei meiner Graka stand dabei das auch bei Kühlerumbau Garantie geleistet wird..also graka zurück gebaut...und eingeschickt...5 Wochen lang hatte ich nix gehört...kurzerhand eine neue (gleiches modell) bestellt...und wollte diese eig. zurück schicken sobald die andere da ist...aber natürlich ist die andere erst 2 Wochen später nach ablauf der rückgabefrist eingetroffen...kurz drüber nachgedacht...und bemerkt...eig. kann ich die leistung schon gut brauchen


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2010)

@mumble:
Hier hatte ich das vorgehen nebenbei auch beschrieben:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...plescreen-gaming-ohne-matrox-dank-softth.html


> Oblivion; Fallout3:
> Die beiden Bethesda Spiele kommen von Haus aus mit den riesigen Auflösungen zurecht. Um die 1st Person Ansicht korrekt auf den Bildschirm aus zu breiten muss aber das Sichtfeld(kurz FOV=Field of View) angepasst werden.
> Dies geschieht wieder in der ini-Datei("Dokumente"\My Games\"Spielname"\Spielname.ini) unter fDefaultFOV.
> Welcher Wert der Richtige ist lässt sich im Fov Calc ausrechnen(Standardwert ist 75.0000).
> ...


----------



## mumble_GLL (1. November 2010)

@Olstyle
Aber ich wollte kein SoftTH oder TripleHead2Go sonden Eyefinity. Aber es funzt irgendwie nicht wie ich das will. Es wird immer nur auf einem Monitor das ganze Spielgeschehen gezeigt. und wenn ich die anderen beiden Monis anschalte wird dort das gleiche wie auf dem mittleren angezeigt.

Brauche also immer noch Hilfe


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2010)

Der Part ist absolut unabhängig davon welches TH-System du verwendest.

Was du da beschreibst hört sich eher so an als hättest du noch garkeine Displaygroup erstellt. Somit erkennt auch Fallout natürlich drei Monitore und nicht einen großen.

Falls du dem Englischen gewachsen bist hier mal die offizielle Anleitung was du tun musst damit Eyefinity überhaupt aktiv ist:
http://support.amd.com/de/kbarticles/Pages/gpu50-ati-eyefinity-display-groups.aspx


----------



## wilsonmp (1. November 2010)

Andere Frage:

Bei MassEffect2 oder anderen funktioniert Eyefinity ja nicht. Wie stelle ich es an, dass der TFT welcher dann beim zocken an bleibt (Spiel auf einem von 3) der mittlere ist?
War bei mir vor Windows-Neuinstallation immer der mittlere, nun ist es der linke. Das ist unspielbar 
Habe schon einiges versucht. Stell ich mich nur zu blöd an?


----------



## Marquis (1. November 2010)

@Stingray: LOL, Crossfire per Zufall.

@mumble: Eigentlich hat Olstyle das wichtigste schon vorgegeben, du musst in die von dir genannte Datei die folgenden Werte eintragen:
iSize W=5760
iSize H=1080
fDefaultFOV=150
Da du ja auch schon länger dabei bist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass du keine Displaygroup hast, aber warum haben deine Screens nur 1920x1080 und nicht die vollen 5760x1080

@Olstyle: Das steht doch auch bei mir im Guide...

@wilson: Eigentlich sollten alle Monis das gleiche Bild anzeigen (tun sie bei mir in dem Fall, dass ich etwas ohne Eyefinity-Support spiele jedenfalls), dann könntest alle bis auf den mittleren ausmachen. Im Notfall könntest du natürlich im Catalyst alle Monis bis auf den mittleren deaktivieren.


----------



## Stingray93 (1. November 2010)

Ganz schick aussehen tuts auch noch 


Hab da noch mal ne Frage,  bei mir verstellst sich immer die Overscale Einstellung meines linken Monitors, nachdem ich alle 3 Monitore abgezogen habe...und einen Film auf meinem Tv geschaut hab.
Kann man die nicht irgendwie fest Speichern?
Komische ist, der TV ist per HDMI dran, bei dem muss ich die Overscale Option auch immer ändern.
Aber! Der Linke Monitor ist am DVI dran...und nicht Hdmi.

Btw.
Wusstet ihr eig. das durch Eyefinity keine Bluerays mehr geschaut werden können weil der Kopierschutz diesen blockiert?
Genauen Grund kenne ich nicht...ist auf jedenfall nervig.


----------



## mumble_GLL (2. November 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> DefaultFOV=150
> aber warum haben deine Screens nur 1920x1080 und nicht die vollen 5760x1080



Weil, wenn ich grade mal nicht Dirt 2 oder HAWX zocke (wo ich nebenbei bemerkt KEINE extra Grafikeinstellungen in den zugehörigen .ini-Dateien vornehmen muss, ausser die im Spiel integrierte Auflösung einzustellen und gut ist´s) nur den mittleren Moni nutze, weil es mir persönlich zu dumm ist und nicht grade zusagt zb. hier im Forum oder Allgemein beim Surfen über drei Monis hinweg zu lesen. Ist einfach ein komisches Gefühl.

Noch ´ne Frage, Marquis:

Ist es von dir beabsichtigt, das du bei DefaultFOV= _*NUR*_ eine *150* geschrieben hast oder meintest du vielleicht eher die _*150.0000*_ ?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2010)

Der Punkt ist in englischer Zahlennotation das Komma.
Und 150,000 ist anschaulich = 150  .


----------



## Stingray93 (2. November 2010)

mumble_GLL schrieb:


> Weil, wenn ich grade mal nicht Dirt 2 oder HAWX zocke (wo ich nebenbei bemerkt KEINE extra Grafikeinstellungen in den zugehörigen .ini-Dateien vornehmen muss, ausser die im Spiel integrierte Auflösung einzustellen und gut ist´s) nur den mittleren Moni nutze, weil es mir persönlich zu dumm ist und nicht grade zusagt zb. hier im Forum oder Allgemein beim Surfen über drei Monis hinweg zu lesen. Ist einfach ein komisches Gefühl.




Wie wärs denn, wenn du Firefox z.b. einfach nicht auf Vollbild schaltest?
Dann musst auch nicht über 3 Monitore lesen, lol.
Ich verteil mir auch alles auf dem Deskop.
Links die ganzen messenger (Icq, Skype, Msn, etc.)
Mitte ist Firefox, bzw das Programm was ich grad nutze.
Und rechts sind meine geöffneten Ordner, und immer Winamp 

Hab mal nen Screen angehängt...so verteilt sich das bei mir alles auf dem Desktop.


----------



## mumble_GLL (2. November 2010)

@Stingray
OK, hast natürlich Recht. So könnte ich´s auch machen.
Ach übrigens: Habs mit Fallout 3 hingekriegt das ich auf allen drei Monis zocken kann. Musste einfach nur das Format 4:3 / 5:4 lassen. Die FPS sacken zwar tierisch ab (weiss grade nicht wieviele es waren aber geruckelt hats schon sehr), muss also nur noch die Grafik ein wenig runterdrehen, wenns dann allerdings nicht mehr so schön aussieht spiele ich doch gezwungenermaßen halt nur auf 1920x1080.

Danke


----------



## Marquis (2. November 2010)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Hab da noch mal ne Frage, bei mir verstellst sich immer die Overscale Einstellung meines linken Monitors, nachdem ich alle 3 Monitore abgezogen habe...und einen Film auf meinem Tv geschaut hab.
> 
> Kann man die nicht irgendwie fest Speichern?
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich: Keine Ahnung!
Wunder mich aber, dass er das nicht speichert, das sollte er eigentlich. Vielleicht mal im AMD (ATI) Forum nachfragen!?



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn, wenn du Firefox z.b. einfach nicht auf Vollbild schaltest?
> 
> Dann musst auch nicht über 3 Monitore lesen, lol.
> 
> ...




So sieht das bei auch in etwa aus, zur leichteren Ausrichtung benutze ich noch Hydragrid (funktioniert leider nicht bei ITunes und ich weiß nicht wie es bei Winamp aussieht).



mumble_GLL schrieb:


> Ach übrigens: Habs mit Fallout 3 hingekriegt das ich auf allen drei Monis zocken kann. Musste einfach nur das Format 4:3 / 5:4 lassen. Die FPS sacken zwar tierisch ab (weiss grade nicht wieviele es waren aber geruckelt hats schon sehr), muss also nur noch die Grafik ein wenig runterdrehen, wenns dann allerdings nicht mehr so schön aussieht spiele ich doch gezwungenermaßen halt nur auf 1920x1080.



Hast du das Addon besorgt? Bei WSGF steht, dass es nur per .Ini editing funktioniert.

Als Hardcore-Surround-Gamer  sind mir die Grafikeinstellung ziemlich Lachs, hauptsache es läuft flüssig und ich hab mein breites Sichtfeld.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist in englischer Zahlennotation das Komma.
> 
> Und 150,000 ist anschaulich = 150  .




Um das Thema nochmal ein wenig auszuwalzen, ich hab schon einiges an .ini Editing hinter mir (besonders C&C damals) und ich hab das bisher noch nie erlebt, dass irgendein Spiel wert darauf gelegt hat, die Nullstellen hinter dem Komma zu setzen.
Damit will ich sagen, dass man immer X statt X.0000 schreiben kann.

Oft werden Zahlen die kleiner als 1 sind, ohne die Null vor dem Komma geschrieben, z.B. ROT=0.53 wird in der ini als ROT=.53 angegeben, dies kann aber wiederum vom Spiel abhängen, daher könnte es auch Ausnahmen geben.


Besonders für ältere Spiele die man in Surround Auflösungen betreiben will, ist es praktisch sich derart unnötiges Wissen anzueignen


----------



## mumble_GLL (3. November 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> Hast du das Addon besorgt? Bei WSGF steht, dass es nur per .Ini editing funktioniert.
> 
> Als Hardcore-Surround-Gamer  sind mir die Grafikeinstellung ziemlich Lachs, hauptsache es läuft flüssig und ich hab mein breites Sichtfeld.



Welches Addon meinst du? Vielleicht diese(s) hier?:
Fallout 3 - Game Add-on Pack: The Pitt + Operation: Anchorage: Pc: Amazon.de: Games 
oder
Fallout 3 - Game Add-on Pack: Broken Steel + Point Lookout: Pc: Amazon.de: Games
oder meintest du einfach nur die Patches. Wenn du nur die Patches meintest. die habe ich bereits alle (installiert).


----------



## Marquis (3. November 2010)

Dachte an New Vegas, ich hab aber keine Ahnung von Fallout 3. Es wundert mich nur, dass WSGF nicht auf dem neuesten Stand ist.


----------



## Stingray93 (5. November 2010)

Hätte mal eine Frage,
Hat jmd von euch schon mal versucht,
neben eurem Eyefinity Setup noch einen 4. Monitor anzuschließen?
Momentan muss ich jedesmal, wenn ich einen Film auf dem Fernseher schauen will, meine 3 Monitore rausziehen und den Fernseher reinstecken.

Ging vorher nicht anders, da meine Graka nur 3 Anschlüsse hat.
(HDMI,DVI u. Displayport)

Nun habe ich ja allerdings eine 2, an der ich genug Anschlüsse frei habe.
Habe nun einfach mal versucht den TV an dem HDMI Anschluss anzuschließen,
doch dieser wird gar nicht erst erkannt.
Ist es denn überhaupt nicht möglich einen 4. Monitor anzuschließen und per "Knopfdruck" zwischen Eyefinity und dem 4. zu wechseln?

Ich möchte also nicht beides gleichzeitig nutzen! Sondern umschalten, und nicht immer umstöpseln müssen.


----------



## Blackice81 (5. November 2010)

Hallo Leute

Habe folgendes Komponenten:

-Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Eyefinity 6 Edition, 2048MB GDDR5, 6x mini DisplayPort, 

-3x LG W2361V-PF

und folgendes Problem:

obwohl die Monitore alle einen DisplayPort-eingang haben kann ich Eyefinity nicht mit allen 3 aktivieren.
Es wird immer einer deaktiviert sobald ich einen dritten zuschalten will.

Derzeit hab ich die Monitore wie folgt angeschlossen:
1.) Mini-display Ausgang => mini-Display-Port zu Display-Port-Adapter => Display-Port-Verlängerungskabel => Display-port Eingang monitor

2.) Mini-display Ausgang => mini-Display-Port zu DVI-D-Adapter => DVI-D Kabel => DVI-D Eingang monitor

3.) Mini-display Ausgang => mini-Display-Port zu DVI-D-Adapter => DVI-D Kabel => DVI-D Eingang monitor

bekomms einfach nicht hin hab x-mögliche einstellungen probiert.
woran kanns liegen ?  need help


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2010)

Ich würde versuchen generell auf die Displayports zu gehen, auch wenn es eigentlich mit der Konfig auch klappen sollte.


----------



## Marquis (6. November 2010)

@Stingray: Afaik dürftest du die Monitore dafür nicht im CF verwenden, da bei der 2. sonst die Ausgänge nicht funktionieren -> CF ausmachen und dann mal ausprobieren.

@Blackice: Wenn Olstyles Vorschlag nicht funktioniert, brauchen die DP von deinem Monitor auch Taktgeber (kann ich mir nicht vorstellen), das heisst du bräuchtest aktive Adapter.

Andernfalls sollte der Graka ein aktiver SingleLink Adapter auf DVI beiliegen, daher solltest du einmal den benutzen und für die anderen beiden Anschlüsse am besten direkt per DP.

Falls das nicht funktioniert, gerne nochmal melden, da mich Probleme mit der EF6 stark interessieren.

@mdpcSapZero: Bitte melde dich, wie du deine Monitore angeschlossen hast.


----------



## Blackice81 (6. November 2010)

Sry war mein fehler ... Meine Monitore haben nur D-Sub,DVI-D und HDMI eingänge .. aber keinen DP.

Somit komm ich um einen aktiven-Adapter nicht drum rum.

Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem günstigen "DP zu VGA"-Adapter mit dem es auch gehen soll ... habe da bedenken wegen der bildqualität.

P.S.: leider liegt kein aktiver adapter bei .. habe dies auch gleich bei der sapphire hompage überprüft da ich auch davon ausging


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2010)

Die DP->Single Link DVI Adapter sollten nicht mehr kosten als der VGA Adapter.
Damit ist letzterer eigentlich überflüssig geworden.


----------



## Marquis (10. November 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die DP->Single Link DVI Adapter sollten nicht mehr kosten als der VGA Adapter.
> 
> Damit ist letzterer eigentlich überflüssig geworden.




Das habe ich auch gleich mal in den Guide übernommen (wurde auch Zeit ).

Die Monitorliste sollte ich auch mal überarbeiten, falls jemand Vorschläge hat, immer her damit!


----------



## Speedguru (16. November 2010)

Hey, 

habe nun relativ viel gelesen, jedoch nicht alles.
Habe folgende Fragen:
1. Geht das mit 3x AsusVH242? Würde den spahire adapter nehmen.
2. reicht die leistung von meinem PC um bfbc2 halbwegs ok darzustellen?
3. So wie ich das gelsen habe bringt CF nix, da nur eine im eyefinity arbeitet, stimmt das?

Würde mich freuen!

 @Marquis Super arbeit was du hier machst!!


----------



## Marquis (16. November 2010)

@Speedguru: 
1. Wenn du diesen meinst, sollte es ohne Probleme funktionieren.
2. Hab auf die schnelle keine Benchmarkergebnisse gefunden, allerdings prognostiziere ich mal, dass du höchstens auf Antialising verzichten musst, da es bei so hohen Auflösungen zu starken Performanceeinbußen führt.
3. Stimmt nicht (mehr) ganz, bei einigen Eyefinity-Modi funktioniert CF nicht (afaik alle Portrait), die normale 3x1 Landscape Konfiguration funktioniert aber. Bin leider nicht ganz auf dem laufenden, da bei jeder neuen Treiberversion Änderungen vorgenommen werden, vielleicht weiß jemand mit CF besser Bescheid.
Leider kann man unter CF die Anschlüsse (noch) nicht über mehrer Grafikkarten verteilen, d.h. alle Monitore müssen an eine Graka angeschlossen werden (Imho ist CF sowieso unnütz).

PS: Danke!


----------



## Speedguru (16. November 2010)

Ich danke dir!!


----------



## wilsonmp (16. November 2010)

Die Problematik von Stingray interessiert mich auch. Auch wenn der Fall bei mir anders gelagert ist.
HD 5970 als Renderkarte und GTS250 als PhysX-Unterstützung.
An der GTS hängt über HDMI ein 37" dran. 
Muss aber erst die 3 TFT´s der 5970 deaktivieren um den Tv zu aktivieren. Erkannt wird der TV aber immer. Nur zum Eyefinity einstellen hab ich den TV deaktiviert, weils so erst möglich ist eine Gruppe zu erstellen, (oder ich mich zu blöd anstelle).
Also bei mir kein Crossfire-Problem.
Wenn Jemand Kenntnisse hat, immer raus damit.
Eventuell Eyefinity mit Tv als Desktop erweitern? Oder anders: kann man Eyefinity irgendwie einfach abstellen (deaktivieren) ohne jedesmal Eyefinity mit Rahmenkorrektur und die Anordnung der Icons etc.?

Wird dann immernoch Bluray geblockt von Eyefinity etc.? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Marquis (17. November 2010)

Durch die Geforce wird das ganze nochmal extra kompliziert, vielleicht weiß WSGF etwas darüber!?

Kannst du denn überhaupt einen erweiterten Desktop aktivieren, wenn Eyefinity aus ist?


----------



## wilsonmp (18. November 2010)

So, hab ein wenig herumprobiert .

Also ich kann ohne Probleme den Eyefinity-Desktop (3x24") durch den 37"TV erweitern. Diesen kann ich links oder rechts anheften.
Aber PowerDVD 10 streikt immernoch beim abspielen einer Bluray. Hab auch schon versucht die Anwendung auf den Fernseher zu ziehen, um es dort darzustellen. Dabei startet PowerDVD einwandfrei, aber beim Startversuch des Films geht es sofort ohne Meldung zu. Beim Start auf dem Eyefinity TFT´s kommt ja die bekannte Meldung: "Playback stopped because your graphics card driver is incompatible..."

Was für ein Mist


----------



## Stingray93 (21. November 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> @Speedguru:
> 
> 3. Stimmt nicht (mehr) ganz, bei einigen Eyefinity-Modi funktioniert CF nicht (afaik alle Portrait), die normale 3x1 Landscape Konfiguration funktioniert aber. Bin leider nicht ganz auf dem laufenden, da bei jeder neuen Treiberversion Änderungen vorgenommen werden, vielleicht weiß jemand mit CF besser Bescheid.
> Leider kann man unter CF die Anschlüsse (noch) nicht über mehrer Grafikkarten verteilen, d.h. alle Monitore müssen an eine Graka angeschlossen werden (Imho ist CF sowieso unnütz).




CF skaliert bei mir sehr gut.
In spielen sind bis zu 70% Mehrleistung drin.
Natürlich nicht so viel wie bei nur einem Monitor!
Aber Mehrleistung ist es dennoch.



> Aber PowerDVD 10 streikt immernoch beim abspielen einer Bluray. Hab auch  schon versucht die Anwendung auf den Fernseher zu ziehen, um es dort  darzustellen. Dabei startet PowerDVD einwandfrei, aber beim Startversuch  des Films geht es sofort ohne Meldung zu. Beim Start auf dem Eyefinity  TFT´s kommt ja die bekannte Meldung: "Playback stopped because your  graphics card driver is incompatible..."
> 
> Was für ein Mist


Genau diese Fehlermeldung habe ich auch! Stört mich sehr.


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2010)

Eyefinity ist leider (noch) nicht HDCP kompatibel.
Wohl der einzige Vorteil den Nvidia Surround hat, dort geht es nämlich(laut Hersteller).


----------



## mpcSapZero (27. November 2010)

Hy Leutz !!!

Sorry das ich mich länger nich gemeldet hab, aber ich hatte nen längeren Krankenhausaufenthalt

So nu aba ....!!



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Hat jmd von euch schon mal versucht,
> neben eurem Eyefinity Setup noch einen 4. Monitor anzuschließen?


Ja...hab ich.
Allerdings bin ich gemein, hab ja ne Eyefinty6. Hatte vor etlichen Wochen sogar 6 Moni´s dranhängen. Das ist dann aber so ein Riesenbild, daß man schon ein Stück davon wegsitzen muss damit man sich nicht den Hals verrenkt.
Und ein Lenkrad auf dem Schoß is doof.
Also bleib ich bei dreien.........oder halt über Pivot eventuell 5

Aba um nochmal auf die Frage zurückzukommen ..... wie Marquis schon gesagt hat müssteste CF ausschalten. Man könnte es auch mal mit ner Switchbox probieren 




Marquis schrieb:


> Falls das nicht funktioniert, gerne nochmal melden, da mich Probleme mit der EF6 stark interessieren.
> 
> @mdpcSapZero: Bitte melde dich, wie du deine Monitore angeschlossen hast.


Hey...was macht denn das "D" da in meinem Namen 
Tststststs....!!!!!
Ok...in MadPlayersClub ist zwar auch ein "D" drinn.....................!!


Probs mit der EF6 hatte ich bis jetz noch keine. 
Laut Ati sollte der Monitor mit dem aktive DP Adapter immer rechts stehn.
Die Anschlüsse an der Karte selbst sind eigentlich wurscht, denn sobald man alles im Treiber eingestellt hat kann man die Mini´s umstecken wie man will, am Monitorbild ändert sich nix.

Allerdings hab ich keinen Moni mit DP Anschluss.

Bei mir gehst von 
Mini-Display-Port zu DVI-D-Adapter auf DVI-D Kabel in DVI-D Eingang Monitor (Links)
Mini-Display-Port zu DVI-D-Adapter auf DVI-D Kabel in DVI-D Eingang Monitor (mitte)
mini-Display-Port zu Display-Port-Adapter auf aktiven Display-Port-DVI-Adapter auf DVI-D Kabel in DVI-D Eingang Monitor (rechts)


----------



## wilsonmp (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallöchen wieder mal,

habe gerade mal den 10.12 AMD Treiber (Beta mit neuem CCC2) probiert (habe mir in manchen Spielen Besserungen erhofft).

Aber in Sachen Eyefinity hat sich mir eine mittlere Katastrophe dargestellt.
In der Eyefinity-Konfiguration flackern sämtliche Fenster beim "Ziehen". Aber eigentlich nicht die Fenster selber, sondern es wird eine Mehrfachdarstellung auf oder über alle Displays, welche dann flackern.
Auch wenn man ein Game startet, welches inGame Fenster hat (z.B. bei Steam chat etc.), werden diese Fenster flackernd auf den Bildschirmen wiederholt.
Ohne Eyefinity nicht .

Bin jetzt zurück zum alten Treiber 10.10 = alles bestens!

Hat Jemand ähnliches entdeckt, oder Einstellungs-Vorschläge?


----------



## TheBlackSun (17. Dezember 2010)

wilsonmp schrieb:


> Hallöchen wieder mal,
> 
> habe gerade mal den 10.12 AMD Treiber (Beta mit neuem CCC2) probiert (habe mir in manchen Spielen Besserungen erhofft).
> 
> ...



ich habe dir zwar schon in deinem eigenen Thread geantwortet aber nochmal hier:

Ja hatte genau das gleiche Problem.

Ich denke mal du nutzt noch den Afterburner im Hintergrund.
Das "Flackern" kommt daher weil das neue Powerplay, auch wenn 3 Monitore  angeschaltet sind, auf den 1 Monitor 2D Modus gewechselt wird  (157MhzGPu/300MhzRAM). Mit dem Afterburner kann man ja das 2D profil  anlegen und dann halt das 3D Profil dementsprechend übertakten.

Da der 10.12 aber nicht vom Afterburner gefunden wird, gibt es den Bug  das wenn ein Overlocking Tool im Hintergrund läuft, er den oben  genannten 2D Modus nimmt.

3 Möglichkeiten zum beheben:
1. Zum alten Treiber der vom AB erkannt wird zurück
2. Hart im Bios hinterlegen (einfach mal nach "5870 flackern" googeln)
3. 10.12 nehmen und alle Overlocking Tools deinstallieren

Blubb


----------



## Marquis (19. Dezember 2010)

Mit den neuen Treibern wird der 5x1 Portrait Modus Unterstützt, das wurde aber auch mal Zeit.

Widescreen Gaming Forum • View topic - Eyefinity 5x1-P is LIVE with "Cayman" Driver

PS: Ich brauch Geld für eine 6970 und 2 weitere Monitore, schnell!!!


----------



## Stingray93 (20. Dezember 2010)

Die Probleme die ihr mit dem 10.12 beschreibt, kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Allerdings habe ich ein anderes Problem festgestellt.
Und zwar:
Wie ihr vermutlich mitbekommen habt, schließe ich ja gerne mal meinen TV an um an dem eine Blueray zu schauen, soweit so gut.
Doch habe ich seid dem 10.12er ein Problem, wenn ich meine 3 Monitore abziehe und meinen TV an stöpsle, funktioniert das soweit auch, komischerweise wird dann entweder eine oder beide Karten voll ausgelastet, die ganze Zeit.
Das ganze lässt sich nur beheben wenn ich mich bei Windows einmal ab & anmelde bzw. den PC neu starte.

Kann das jmd von euch nachvollziehen?
Die Last habe ich bei Afterburner nachgeschaut, kann auch gerne noch ein paar Beweis Screenshots nachliefern!
Werde mir zunächst mal wieder den 10.11er draufhauen...dort trat das Problem nicht auf. 
Wobei ich den neuen CCC schon ansprechend finde.


----------



## Stingray93 (23. Dezember 2010)

Wie vertraulich ist eig. diese Auslastungsanzeige bei Afterburner?
Bin grad im Windows, und beide Karten werden (laut Afterburner) zu 99% ausgelastet.
Finde ich sehr seltsam...


----------



## Patze (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob jemand schon Experience Eyefinity!  kennt?! 
Für die die evtl. liebäugeln die Eyefinity Technologie...


----------



## Kuppy (27. Dezember 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> PS: Ich brauch Geld für eine 6970 und 2 weitere Monitore, schnell!!!


Also glatte 80€ kannste dir sparen - siehe hier 

Bin nun auch mal wieder am genaueren hinschauen, was habt ihr denn eigentlich immer so für Settings drin?
- bin da doch etwas unsicher, was man dann mehr oder weniger Beachtung schenken sollte bzw. überhaupt zum schönen flüssigen Gamen drin haben sollte..


----------



## TheBlackSun (28. Dezember 2010)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Wie vertraulich ist eig. diese Auslastungsanzeige bei Afterburner?
> Bin grad im Windows, und beide Karten werden (laut Afterburner) zu 99% ausgelastet.
> Finde ich sehr seltsam...



Naja also wenn sich jetzt die Tage nichts geändert haben sollte, aber wieviel vertraust du einem Tool das mit dem Treiber nicht funktioniert?

Ich habe den wieder deinstalliert und lese es mit Everest aus.. alles normal.
Geht den dann die Temp hoch? Wenn nicht wirds wohl nen Fehler sein.


----------



## Buki (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

wollte mir nächstes Jahr Eyefinity mit 3 Monitoren zusammenstellen. Habe mich auch schon ein wenig erkundet. Wollte von euch aber vorweg schonmal hören ob ihr oft den Portrait-Modus nutzt (Pivot) bin nämlich gerade am schauen welche 3 Monitore es werden sollen, und wenn die Pivotfunktion wegfällt wird es viel biller ab 110€ aufwärts. 

Das habe ich schonmal rausgesucht.

P2211H 21,5" TN-PANEL
3 x Dell UltraSharp P2211H, 21.5", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI | Geizhals.at Deutschland = 509,85 
1 x Club 3D aktiver mini DisplayPort/Single-Link DVI Adapter (CAC-1152) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland = 32,20
= *542,05€*

P2311H 23" TN-PANEL
3 x Dell UltraSharp P2311H, 23", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI | Geizhals.at Deutschland = 569,84
1 x Club 3D aktiver mini DisplayPort/Single-Link DVI Adapter (CAC-1152) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland = 32,20
= *602,05*

U2311H 23" IPS-PANEL
3x Dell UltraSharp U2311H, 23", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, DisplayPort | Geizhals.at Deutschland = 665,70
1 x Club 3D aktiver mini DisplayPort/Single-Link DVI Adapter (CAC-1152) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland = 32,20
= *697,90*


Ist hier keine unter uns der 3 Monitore besitzt(22-24") und beschreiben kann ob man die Pivot Funktion oft nutzt/braucht? Erfahrungsberichte wären toll, im Bezug auf Gaming. 

Befeuert wird Eyefinity mit einer Sapphire 6970 und einem 1090T/4GB...

danke euch , gruß


----------



## Kuppy (28. Dezember 2010)

@TheBlackSun bzw. Stringray93: Everest ist doch durch AIDA64 ersetzt wurden 


Weil das jetzt blöd kommt, wenn ich dann auf Buki eingehe immerhin ein wenig meine Meinung 

Also das ist echt derbe geil 
Da hast du gute Modelle, kleiner Rahmen und alle Einstellmöglichkeiten, wenn dir das Geld jetzt nicht so entscheidend ist, dann nimm halt die 23".
Und ansonsten würde ich halt immer Testberichte zu anschauen, doch sieht es leider etwas mau rum aus, werden ja noch nichtmal groß bei Amazon gelistet, versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz.
Aber die schauen schon ganz gut aus, lediglich von der Reaktionszeit und Kontrast her gibt es auch ganz andere Zahlen, die aber auch meistens sehr weit her geholt sind und eigentlich eh kaum bemerkbar.

Ich selber find die Portratansicht jetzt nicht so toll, aber das ist Ansichtssache..


----------



## Buki (28. Dezember 2010)

Tja Pivot ja oder nein das ist hier die Frage 

wenn mit Pivot dann der U2311H mit IPS-Panel für 220€ Stk,

wenn ohne Pivot dann der Acer V223WEObd mit TN Panel für ca 112 Stk€,
Acer V3 Value V223WEObd, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI (ET.EV3WE.E22) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

der gefällt mir vom Aussehen her ganz gut, matt und dünner Rahmen sowie der günstige Preis,

schade das hier keiner von seinem Eyefinity berichten kann..


----------



## Kuppy (28. Dezember 2010)

Oh, da kann ich sogar aus erster Hand berichten 
- habe den V233H zweimal bei mir stehen (und halt noch einen anderen in der Mitte, so dass ich auf 3x1 komme)

Den find ich eigentlich top, kann nichts dran meckern, aber den kannst du nicht in Portraitmodus versetzen - mit seinem verbauten Ständer zumindestens nicht..
Liefert gutes Bild und hat ein tolles Design..

Da würde ich jetzt dann auch die 20 bzw 60€ für das größere Bild investieren 


Die generelle Frage ob Landscape oder Portrait liegt natürlich bei dir,
kommt halt drauf an was du so spielst oder sonst mit machst bzw. auch überhaupt den Platz für hast.
Am einfachsten wäre natürlich ein selber rausfinden, wenn man sie vor sich hat, aber nachher findet man dann Portrait besser und hat nicht die entsprechenden Ständer für bzw müsste sie teuer nachkaufen.
Also entweder die Möglichkeit offen lassen oder eben über Videos das passende für einen finden.




Achja, wurde das Teil hier eigentlich schonmal angesprochen? 
Samsung MD230X3 - hab da neulich ein derbe heftiges Unboxing von gesehen^^
Aber preislich halt echt unmöglich (für mich zumindestens)..


----------



## Buki (28. Dezember 2010)

> Da würde ich jetzt dann auch die 20 bzw 60€ für das größere Bild investieren


Meinst du damit die 20€ aufpreis vom meinem Verlinkten 22" v223weobd zu deinem verlinkten 23"? Mhm ob man den 1" merkt?  zumal dann auch wieder auf eine viel größere Auflösung kommt, meiner hatte ja 1680x1050 deiner 1920x1080...also denke mir reicht der "normale" Landscape Modus,, 

Leider habe ich die Bewertungen von deinem auf Mindfactory gesehen, der soll ja übelst Brummen 

wie ich schon sagte wird das Eyefinity Setup nur fürs Gaming genutzt, gearbeitet wird aufm iMac 27".


----------



## Kuppy (28. Dezember 2010)

Naja, richtige 1080p halt 
- macht sich auch besser wenn man einen Bluerayfilm oder so schaut..
Und deine 6000er wird da auch nicht rumheuln oder so^^

Ähm, also meine brummen nicht, dass ist leider oft ein großes Manko bei Bewertungen, die meisten schreiben nur was, wenn sie was zu meckern haben. Seh es ja auch an mir, hab auch nirgends geschrieben, dass keine Pixelfehler, Brummen oder Sonstiges vorhanden sind (und dass soga 2mal ).

Edit: Amazon sprocht wieder anders.. Aber auch leider nicht viele Stimmen.


----------



## Buki (28. Dezember 2010)

Filme werde ich darauf nicht schauen, only Gaming  

dann stell ich mal den V223WEObd 113€ 22" 
Acer V3 Value V223WEObd, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI (ET.EV3WE.E22) lagernd | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und den V233Habd 133€ 23" 
Acer V3 Value V233HAbd, 23", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI (ET.VV3HE.A05) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

zur Wahl


----------



## Kuppy (28. Dezember 2010)

Joar, akso ich denk mal Full HD wurde doch nicht ohne Grund als standard gesetzt..
Letzenendes aber deine Entscheidung, werde zumindestens nicht sagen, kauf den 
- höchstens, ich würde den _*hust* zweiten*hust*_ kaufen oder dir emphelen den zu kaufen


----------



## Buki (28. Dezember 2010)

Hust,, Gesundheit  nein mal im Ernst , 1920 oder 1680, wo genau ist da bei Spielen der unterschied,,


----------



## Kuppy (28. Dezember 2010)

Joar, schwierig, auf der einen Seite hast du halt ein 16:10 Verhältnis, was sich ja gerade beim dreifachen Aufstellen gut macht.
Andersherrum hast du halt mit 1080p das Full HD Format, was halt "zukunftssischer" ist und haltdem einfach mehr ist.

An deiner GrafKa wirds daran nicht scheitern..
*ich such grade  nach einem gutem Link für die Angelegenheit - schwierig*


Bei einem einzelnen Monitor würde ich klar zu 1080p raten, aber bei 3mal dem ganzen ist es i-wie komisch^^


----------



## Buki (29. Dezember 2010)

Ohje das hilft mir nun auch nicht so weiter  wo ist der Link?^^


----------



## Stingray93 (29. Dezember 2010)

TheBlackSun schrieb:


> Naja also wenn sich jetzt die Tage nichts geändert haben sollte, aber wieviel vertraust du einem Tool das mit dem Treiber nicht funktioniert?
> 
> Ich habe den wieder deinstalliert und lese es mit Everest aus.. alles normal.
> Geht den dann die Temp hoch? Wenn nicht wirds wohl nen Fehler sein.



Da mir GPU-Z die gleiche Aussage gab, und ich auch merkbar an Geschwindigkeit und Lags zu kabbern hatte, liegt es bei mir wohl ganzklar am Treiber.
Habe nun wieder den 10.11er drauf bei dem keine Probleme auftraten.

Die Temp geht bei mir nicht großartig hoch, da ich eine Wakü habe.
Da schwankt die Temp sowieso nur zwischen 30°C im idle und  38°C unter Last.


----------



## Kuppy (29. Dezember 2010)

Falls du es überlesen hast.
Nimm AIDA64


----------



## Stingray93 (29. Dezember 2010)

Kuppy schrieb:


> Falls du es überlesen hast.
> Nimm AIDA64



Wozu?
90% des Krams brauche ich dort nicht.


----------



## Marquis (29. Dezember 2010)

Das meiste regelt sich hier ja zum Glück von selbst 

Sich die Möglichkeit für den Portraitmodus offen zu halten, ist in manchen Fällen sehr praktisch, da bei Spielen wie The Witcher und Dead Rising 2 Landscape mit dem sehr breiten Bildverhältnis nicht funktioniert.
Dauerhaft halte ich Portrait aber nur im 5x1 Modus für Sinnvoll, statt dem 3x1 Modus könnte man auch einfach einen Großen Monitor nehmen (z.B. 42"), da Größe und Seitenverhältnis ungefähr übereinstimmen und die Ränder nicht nerven.

@Stingray: Hoffentlich wird es mit der nächsten Treiberversion besser


----------



## Buki (29. Dezember 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> Das meiste regelt sich hier ja zum Glück von selbst
> 
> Sich die Möglichkeit für den Portraitmodus offen zu halten, ist in manchen Fällen sehr praktisch, da bei Spielen wie The Witcher und Dead Rising 2 Landscape mit dem sehr breiten Bildverhältnis nicht funktioniert.
> Dauerhaft halte ich Portrait aber nur im 5x1 Modus für Sinnvoll, statt dem 3x1 Modus könnte man auch einfach einen Großen Monitor nehmen (z.B. 42"), da Größe und Seitenverhältnis ungefähr übereinstimmen und die Ränder nicht nerven.
> ...



Hallo MArquis,

also meinst du auch wenn man schon nen Tripple kauft dann mit Pivot funktion? Davon mal abgesehen, was ist für Eyefinity geeigneter , 16:9 oder 16:10 Monitore?

Mein Favorit hat 16:10

Acer V3 Value V223WEObd, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI (ET.EV3WE.E22) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

gruß


----------



## Stingray93 (29. Dezember 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> @Stingray: Hoffentlich wird es mit der nächsten Treiberversion besser



Jo, hoffe ich auch. Hab mich erst total gewundert wieso mein System manchmal so langsam wurde


----------



## Deadhunter (29. Dezember 2010)

hey ho, 

eine frage und zwar zocke ich gerade an einem 32" Philips TV, nun habe ich mir aber ihrgend wie ein geredet das ich eventuell eyefinity auszuprobieren. 

was wäre den da lohnenswert? welcher Monitor. oder macht das ganze eher kein sinn 

sagt mir mal eure meinung
mfg


----------



## mpcSapZero (30. Dezember 2010)

Die Frage kann man schwer beantworten (ich setz mal einfach voraus das genug Kohle da ist).

Mit nem 32" haste natürlich schon n großes Bild und wie Marquis ja schon geschrieben hat lohnt sich Eyefinity im Portaitmodus mit 3 Moni´s dann eher nich.
Im Landscapemodus schon, weil man da ja mehr Sichtweite hat. Allerdings unterstützen auch heute noch viele Games diesen Modus von Haus aus nich oder nur ungenügend.

Geil wäre ja , wenn Du Dir noch 2 weitere 32" zulegst ..... aba jetz fang ich an zu spinnen.

Ne Frage is, was würdest Du Dir denn holen wollen. Wenn man von so einem "Monster" auf drei 22" geht, sieht das Ganze (trotz das das 3 Moni´s sind) im ersten Moment n büschen mickrig aus.
Sprech da aus Erfahrung !!

Ne weitere Frage is was der Dicke denn für ne Auflösung/Bildqualität hat. Denn wenn die gut is und Du nich vor hast auf mindstens 3x24" zu wechseln wird die Entscheidung noch schwerer.

Wie gesagt ... die Frage is nich leicht zu beantworten ... wenn man von nem stinknormalen Moni auf Eyefinity wechseln will, hey sofort.

Aba bei son nem Brummer


----------



## Stingray93 (30. Dezember 2010)

Deadhunter schrieb:


> hey ho,
> 
> eine frage und zwar zocke ich gerade an einem 32" Philips TV, nun habe ich mir aber ihrgend wie ein geredet das ich eventuell eyefinity auszuprobieren.
> 
> ...




Das ist wohl der persönliche Geschmack.
Ich selber, habe damals einen 32" LCD Tv als PC-Bildschirm verwendet, bin dann wieder auf einen 27" umgestiegen und nun bei 3x 27" gelandet.
Mit dem "werdegang" bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Allerdings würde ich mit 22" nicht klar kommen - viel zu klein.


----------



## mpcSapZero (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich nochmal !!!!

Jaaaaaaaaaa .... ich weiß ich kau jetz auf alten Kamellen rum aba irgendwie steh ich n büschen aufen Schlauch.
Da ja jetz endlich der passende Treiber draussen is, würd ich mir auch gerne die dazugehörigen Monitore besorgen.

Nu meine blöde Frage. Da ich ja alles DVI-Anschlüsse hab und 2 Moni´s ja schon mit Mini auf DVI dranhängen würden, kann ich dann den mini DP auf DVI-Adapter SingleLink Aktiv nutzen ???
dh ich würde 5mal mit Mini auf DVI arbeiten...das Geht ???

Die Moni´s haben ne Einzelauflösung von 1920x1080 Bp.


----------



## Marquis (30. Dezember 2010)

@mpc: Das sollte ohne Probleme laufen.

@Deadhunter: Wenn ich ehrlich bin, würde ich dir empfehlen noch zwei TVs zu nehmen. Das wäre zwar minimal dekadent, aber das Erlebnis dürfte nur schwer zu toppen zu sein.

@Buki: Ich würde 16:10 vorziehen, besonders im Portrait-Modus freut man sich über den zusätzlichen cm, und im Landscape Modus braucht man wirklich nicht noch mehr Breite.


----------



## Buki (30. Dezember 2010)

Alles klar danke,, 

ok 16:10 ,,,, stellt sich jetzt nur noch die Frage,, Pivot ja oder nein...??? Was sagst du?

Gerade mit 16:10 sind die Monitore mit Pivot sehr teuer..


----------



## TheBlackSun (30. Dezember 2010)

Buki schrieb:


> Alles klar danke,,
> 
> ok 16:10 ,,,, stellt sich jetzt nur noch die Frage,, Pivot ja oder nein...??? Was sagst du?
> 
> Gerade mit 16:10 sind die Monitore mit Pivot sehr teuer..



Naja stimmt ja so nicht.
HP Compaq LA2205wg, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI, DisplayPort (NM274AT/NM274AA) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
HP LP2275w, 22", 1680x1050, DVI, DisplayPort (KE289AT) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

1. Ist halt Standard aber silberner Rand.
2. Habe ich selbst, schön kleiner Rand aber halt bissl teuerer, dafür auch nen besserern Panel.

Also meine Kumpel und ich haben ja beide 3x22" und habens mal mit Pivot getestet. Is io auch alles schick bei vielen Spielen, aber wir habens wieder zurückgedreht. Weil irgendwie hat uns das nich so geschockt wie der Breitbildmodus 

Man bekommt zwar auch für 140€ noch andere aber die haben meistens schlechtere Anschlussmöglichkeiten und grössere Ränder.

Hoffe konnte dir ein wenig helfen


----------



## Deadhunter (30. Dezember 2010)

hey ho,

danke erst mal für eure hilfe. 

ja das so ne sache mit dem "downgraden", also unter 24" möchte ich nicht gehen. 

der 32" ist schon ein richtig schicker von Philips mit full hd und 3ms sekunden also keine schlieren oder sonstigen sachen 

ich bin ja verrückt und so aber 3x32" kommt selbst mir nicht ins haus  hehe. 

allein die ränder würden mich stören auch wenn die beiden links und rechts eh nur als deko da wären 

also hmm. so ab 24" wie gesagt, gibt es da was gutes zu empfehlen oder sollte ich leiber wie Stingray93 auf 26 bzw. 27" gehen? gibt es da was gutes bzw. welche hast du den? 


vielen dank euch. 


eine frage noch, gibt es ihrgendwelche spiele von den aktuellen die das nicht unterstützen? denke da gerade so an l4d, l4d2, bfbc2, batman, ....... 

noch ne kleine frage, meine 5870 vapor-x wird ja ziemlich an der grenze laufen oder? sollte ich mir eine 2te holen?....oder lohnt es sich trotz der schlechteren leistung eine von den neunen zu nehmen....68/69.... treiber da eventuell besser?


vielen dank!

mfg


----------



## Buki (30. Dezember 2010)

TheBlackSun schrieb:


> Also meine Kumpel und ich haben ja beide 3x22" und habens mal mit Pivot getestet. Is io auch alles schick bei vielen Spielen, aber wir habens wieder zurückgedreht. Weil irgendwie hat uns das nich so geschockt wie der Breitbildmodus
> 
> Man bekommt zwar auch für 140€ noch andere aber die haben meistens schlechtere Anschlussmöglichkeiten und grössere Ränder.
> 
> Hoffe konnte dir ein wenig helfen



Hey danke für deinen Beitrag...also haben wir hier 2 Zocker die zwar Pivot können aber wenig/kaum nutzen  ok ok damit kann ich schonmal was mit anfangen..

wie findet ihr den eure größe 3x22" könnte es noch mehr sein oder ist es ok so?


Schade das es keine gute Möglichkeit gibt meinen vorhandenen 27" iMac mit ins Eyefinity zu nehmen wo ich rechts und Links noch Monis in 19" Pivot Funktion hinstellen kann...

sowie hier

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AEAhExuaaM


----------



## Deadhunter (30. Dezember 2010)

weist du was der für monitore hat?


----------



## Kuppy (31. Dezember 2010)

Jaja, dass find ich auch genial 
- aber funktioniert nicht mit Eyefinty
Alle Bildschirme müssen die gleiche Auflösung, Hertzzahl und Sync-Polarität haben.

Also nur diese Möglichkeiten - hier


Mit SoftTH geht dass - siehe zB hier,
bei Nividia Surround sind wir wieder beim gleichem Problem..


Weiß garnicht, ob dies immernoch der aktuelle Stand bei SoftTH ist:


Spoiler



Vorteile:

Kostenlos
HDCP neutral (keine Relevanz)
Jede beliebige Auflösung möglich wenn Monitorunterstützung gegeben ist
Hardwareunabhängig: funktioniert mit jeder Hardware die Direct3D unterstützt
Auflösung und Hertztahl der sekundären Monitore kann sich von der des primären Monitors unterscheiden (Auflösung und Hertztahl der sekundären Monitore muss jedoch identisch sein)

Nachteile:


Keine universelle Unterstützung für jede Anwendung
Bislang nur Unterstützung für DirectX 8 und 9 Anwendungen (DirectX 11 in Arbeit)
Eventuell künstlich erzeugte PCIe Bandbreitenlast (Spiele- bzw. konfigurationsabhängig)
Konfigurationsarbeit für jedes Spiel (Konfigurationswissen des Anwenders vorrausgesetzt)
I.d.R. zweite Grafikkarte erforderlich ausser primäre Karte kann mehr als zwei Bildschirme ansteuern


----------



## Kuppy (31. Dezember 2010)

_Sry, i-wie doch neue Antwort anstatt Edit gekommen.._

@Deadhunter: Zum Setting
Schau mal bei YouTube oder gar Google über entsprechende Auflösungen als Suchbegriff (zB 4960x1600)..
Hier zB, Dell 3007WFP-HC and 2 Dells 2007FP


----------



## Stingray93 (31. Dezember 2010)

Deadhunter schrieb:


> hey ho,
> 
> 
> also hmm. so ab 24" wie gesagt, gibt es da was gutes zu empfehlen oder sollte ich leiber wie Stingray93 auf 26 bzw. 27" gehen? gibt es da was gutes bzw. welche hast du den?
> ...



Ich verwende 3x diesen Monitor:
iiyama ProLite E2710HDSD-1 schwarz, 27", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, Audio | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Vorteil:
Die Ränder sind sehr klein im Vergleich zu anderen Monitoren in dieser Größe.
Aufgestellt habe ich sie so, wie auf dem angehängten Bild zu erkennen.
Mit der größe komme ich sehr gut zurecht!
Wobei ich sagen muss, den linken und mittleren Monitor nutze ich ständig.
Der Rechts ist fast nur als Deko da 

Ps:
wenn sich einige jetzt wundern wieso da Klopapier unter den Füßen ist, das dient zur richtigen Ausrichtung der Monitore xD
Irgendwie ist mein Tisch schief.


----------



## Buki (31. Dezember 2010)

3 x 27" alter Schwede  das ist mal ne Hausnummer,, meine ich sitze ja auch vor nem 27" iMac aber wenn ich mir sowas in Eyefinity vorstelle wird mir das doch zu viel... 

bei mir sieht es mittlweile so aus, wenn ich welche mit Pivot nehme werden es 

die Dell U2311H (16:9 23") Dell UltraSharp U2311H, 23", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, DisplayPort | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland ca 660€

ohne Pivot  

die Acer (16:10 22") Acer V3 Value V223WEObd, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI (ET.EV3WE.E22) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland ca 330€


----------



## Deadhunter (31. Dezember 2010)

hmm naja, schlüssig bin ich mir immer noch nicht, 

buki, deine ausgesuchten monitore sind aber recht langsam. einmal 8ms und einmal 5ms. nicht das es da zu schlieren kommt. 


hmm glaube das ich bei 3 monitoren auch eher zu 24" greife auch wenn ich von meinem 32" verwöhnt bin.


----------



## Buki (31. Dezember 2010)

Laut diversen Berichten soll der Dell keine Schlieren/Ghosting erzeugen..daher denke ich das auch der 5ms reichen wird  ,, ohje dann suchst du wohl die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau  wenn du auch nach nur 2ms Monitoren suchst..


----------



## Buki (2. Januar 2011)

So habe mich nun für die Sparvariante entschieden  habe hier ja noch einen Samsung 226BW rumstehen  , werde einfach noch 2 davon gebraucht kaufen. Dann noch nen aktiven 3D Club Adapter dazu und für ca 200€ habe ich ein Eyefinitysetup...


Gruss


----------



## Deadhunter (2. Januar 2011)

das klingt doch gut, 

denke da machst du nichts verkehrt mit!

mfg


PS: sag mal den adapter braucht man doch nur wenn man eine Karte hat oder?

wenn ich nun crossfire habe dann brauche ich doch keinen adapter für 3 Monitore oder?

vielen dank!


----------



## Stingray93 (2. Januar 2011)

Deadhunter schrieb:


> das klingt doch gut,
> 
> denke da machst du nichts verkehrt mit!
> 
> ...



Doch, brauchst du!
Die Anschlüsse der 2. Karte werden im CF deaktiviert und sind für nichts zu gebrauchen.
Das funktioniert leider nur bei Nvidia Karten.
Musste mir damals auch den Adapter von Dell kaufen für ~90€.
Der tut seinen Dienst aber noch bis heute sehr gut.


----------



## Wenzman (2. Januar 2011)

Deadhunter schrieb:


> buki, deine ausgesuchten monitore sind aber recht langsam. einmal 8ms und einmal 5ms. nicht das es da zu schlieren kommt.
> .



Offtopic : 
Wie sieht denn schlieren aus ? 
Ich habe einen 5ms Monitor. Sind das solche Transparente ''Balken'' die für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde auftauchen wenn man sich bei manchen Spielen schnell umdreht ?

Edit: hat sich erledigt, lag doch nur an meiner alten Graka.


----------



## klefreak (2. Januar 2011)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Offtopic :
> Wie sieht denn schlieren aus ?
> Ich habe einen 5ms Monitor. Sind das solche Transparente ''Balken'' die für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde auftauchen wenn man sich bei manchen Spielen schnell umdreht ?
> 
> Edit: hat sich erledigt, lag doch nur an meiner alten Graka.



die Balken die du beschriebst kommen vom ausgeschaltenen V-Sync..

mfg


----------



## Marquis (2. Januar 2011)

@Pivotfunktion: Ich würde mir jetzt nur noch Monitore mit Pivot holen, allerdings halte ich Preise >200€ für zu teuer. Zur Not kann man die Monis auch auf die Seite stellen (Cave: nicht auf den Tisch hauen).

@Stingray: dafür geht es bei Nvidia mit einer Karte allein gar nicht.
Da die SL Adapter nur 30€ kosten, würde ich das alte Problem nicht mehr als wirklichen Kritikpunkt von Eyefinity ansehen.

@Kuppy: Ob die Monitore zusammen funktionieren, hängt hauptsächlich vom EDID ab dh. manchmal reich(t)en die von dir genannten Kriterien nicht aus, die älteren Treiber waren imho empfindlicher. Bei meiner Mixtur mit dem billig Belinea wunderts mich immernoch, dass es funktioniert 

@Deadhunter: Zum Daddeln werden dir sicherlich auch 3x 22" reichen, mehr Bildschirm wirkt sich imho stärker bei Sachen wie Photoshop aus.


Und im Anhang ein Wallpaper für Fans des Pferds aus Rapunzel


----------



## azd (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo hab mir vor ein paar wochen eine sapphire hd
6850 gekauft an die ich nun einen 3 monitor
anschliesen will
bis jetz läuft einer meiner bildschirme über einen
aktiven vga zu displayport adapter und der zweite über
einen vga zu dvi adapter
die frage ist jetz welchen dritten bilschirm soll ich mir
holen ich hätte eine idee
und zwar diesen bildschirm
http://gh.de/a409294.html
an den dvi -i anzuschliesen
glaubt ihr das funktioniert


----------



## Kuppy (3. Januar 2011)

Würde funktionieren.

Aber bitte bestell dir gleich noch, falls du an deinen anderen Monitoren DVI dran hast, einen DP-DVI Adapter und ein/zwei/drei DVI Kabel.
Wäre wirklich schade, eine 6850 über VGA laufen zu lassen.


----------



## azd (3. Januar 2011)

vielen dank deine antwort macht mir hoffnung mit anderen dvi monitoren muss ich dich entäuschen die haben alle nur vga ich hab aber noch ne frage bei dem syncmaster steht im lieferumfang nur das da dvi-i zu vga kabel ist da ich aber en monitor an den dvi-i anschließen möchte brauch ich ja ein dvi-i verlängerungskabel die frage ist nur wo find ich sowas hab jetz ma ein bischen bei amzon und so gesucht aber nichts gefunden hier nochma der monitor

Samsung SyncMaster P2270, 21.5", 1920x1080, DVI-I (LS22EFHKFU) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

54.6cm Samsung SyncMaster P2270H: Amazon.de: Elektronik

hab grad noch ein bischen gesucht und das hier gefunden 

http://www.cyberport.de/apple-und-z...t-st-1-8m-dvi-i-analog-digital-dual-link.html

oder eins von denen

http://www.amazon.de/DVI-I-Anschlusskabel-analog-digital-Dual/dp/B000WBCRH6/ref=pd_cp_computers_3

http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listi...rect=true&qid=1294071316&sr=1-9&condition=all

funzt das?


----------



## Buki (3. Januar 2011)

Ohje doch nicht so einfach noch 2 Samsung 226BW zu bekommen


----------



## Kuppy (3. Januar 2011)

@azd: Der Monitor hat DVI-I, dass heißt er hat auch DVI-D


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Adapter sind dabei meistens zu dem DVI-Port mit 18+1 Kontakten ausgestatete. Um also nicht nachher mit einem Kabel mit zuviel dazustehen, nimm mal ein DVI-D Single Link Kabel 
- keine Angst, dass ist wegen den paar Kontakten nicht schlechter, höchstens für andere Auflösungen, die du aber mit dem Adapter eh nicht erreichst

Am Kabel selber kann man echt nichts falsch machen, würd das Teil einfach bei eBay kaufen, da sind die am günstigsten..


Ansonsten bist du dir mit dem Moni sicher?
- gibt da doch reichlich Auswahl, auch mal welche mit kleineren Rahmen etc.
Und naja, die VGA Monis sind dann halt an den Seiten, oookayy.



@Buki: Dass ist ja ein Ding, der wird ja wirklich nirgends neu zu finden :/
Ist der vlt. unter einem anderem Namen zu finden oder so, ist ja sehr komisch.
Ansonsten wohl auf ein qualitativ-ähnliches Produkt ausweichen..


----------



## Deadhunter (3. Januar 2011)

na den samsung 226bw wirst nur noch bei ebay bekommen für wie ich finde teures geld. 

der war ja schon vor 2 Jahren alt. 

)) so schnell gehts, war mein erster Monitor in 22"  



@ Buki, habe mir jetzt 3x den LG 2360V gegönnt  sollte am Mittwoch ankommen. bin echt mal gespannt. wie es abgeht, gerade wegen der neuen LED technik und allgemein vom Spiel gefühl.


ich berichte dann.

mfg


----------



## Kuppy (3. Januar 2011)

Niiicccccceeee.
- dass is ja echt ein krasses Teil o.O

Have Fun


----------



## Buki (3. Januar 2011)

@Deadhunter,

sehr gut , bin ehrlich wenn ich schon so nen neuen Monitor in der Preisklasse gekauft hätte dann warscheinlich mit Pivot. Aber schickt sieht er ja aus...

stimmt die Preise für den 226BW sind mir auch viel zu hoch,, mehr wie 100€ werde ich auch nicht ausgeben (für einen)

gruß


----------



## Deadhunter (3. Januar 2011)

hmm ich habe mir das mal so angeschaut aber wirklichen nutzen sehe ich in pivot nicht? oder bin ich blind?........ möchte ja das meine Spiele "größer" aussehen und von dahher finde ich zumindest brauche ich das nicht.

habe auf youtube schon mehrere gesehn die mit 3 monitoren in pivot zocken, da ist dann der soldat 3 mal geteilt?!?!? naja gut 


aber wie gesagt, habe die mir erst mal gekauft um zu schauen ob das überhaupt was für mich ist.  ich berichte dann.


----------



## Deadhunter (4. Januar 2011)

mal eine frage, wie bekomme ich die ränder in spiele richtig eingestell? habe seit gerade eben eyefinity mit 3x 23" am laufen, 1920x1080 bzw. 5760x1080

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Kuppy (4. Januar 2011)

Wie die Ränder richtig eingestellt?
- im CCC alles einstellen und dann im Spiel die richtigen Settings setzen
und da kann es dann zu Problemen kommen, schau mal zweiter Post hier, da sind viele Spiele aufgelistet, mal da was ändern, da ein Patch etc. kann sich immer unterschieden


----------



## mpcSapZero (4. Januar 2011)

Deadhunter schrieb:


> eine frage noch, gibt es ihrgendwelche spiele von den aktuellen die das nicht unterstützen? denke da gerade so an l4d, l4d2, bfbc2, batman, .......


 
Aktuell laufen z. B. "Lara Croft atGoL" oder "Kane and Lynch 2" nich. 
Von Haus aus werden Auflösungstechnisch viele Games mittlerweile unterstützt aber meistens stimmt die Fov nich, weswegen man ohne die Community vom Widesceenforum ziemlich aufgeschmissen wäre.
Ich hab schon ne Kerze aufgestellt, das Racer_S ja nie der Rechner kaputt geht.
Allerdings können die auch nich immer helfen wie die oben genannten Beispiele zeigen.


so ..... und dann hab meine 3 Samsung verkauft und diese Woche werden meine 5 neuen Monitore geliefert.
59,94cm (23,6") AOC 2436Pwa, 1920x1080, VGA, DVI-D, Audio (2436Pwa) Produktdetailansicht Planet4one GmbH

dadurch das ich mir auch die mini DP auf DVI-Adapter SingleLink Aktiv
bestellt hab, hab ich noch einen DELL Adapter : DisplayPort-auf-DVI-Adapter - Einbausatz : Desktop-Zubehör | Dell Deutschland übrig.

Wenn alles angeschlossen ist und Funtzt würde ich den für glatte 50€ weg geben.


----------



## Deadhunter (4. Januar 2011)

hmm 5?  lol. 

muss ganz ganz ganz ehrlich sagen, ich glaube ich schicke 2stück wieder zurück, mir gefällt dieser extrem zoom an den seiten mal garnicht, auch wenn es nach längerem zocken (1std) schon besser von der hand geht aber naja. 

werde morgen noch mal ausgiebig testen und mich dann entgültig entscheiden.

mfg


----------



## Kuppy (5. Januar 2011)

Jetzt wart mal ab,
dass ist teilweise echt Spiel abhängig und bei manchen auch wirklich extrem, stimmt schon.
Am besten mal alle bei dir liegenden Spiele durchreihern^^

@mpcSapZero: 5 Stück, eui. 
Der verlinkte Moni geht doch nur im Landscape, nimmst du fünf im Landscapemode? Oder baust du die noch um?


----------



## Buki (5. Januar 2011)

Deadhunter schrieb:


> hmm 5?  lol.
> 
> muss ganz ganz ganz ehrlich sagen, ich glaube ich schicke 2stück wieder zurück, mir gefällt dieser extrem zoom an den seiten mal garnicht, auch wenn es nach längerem zocken (1std) schon besser von der hand geht aber naja.
> 
> ...




Jetzt mach kein scheiss  sowie es aussieht habe ich bald meine beiden "alten" 22" 16:10 Samsung 226BW gefunden und nun schreibst du sowas...hehe wusste schon waum ich nicht neu Bestelle und erstmal die Sparvariante ausprobiere. Denke aber jeder ist da anders gestrickt, dem enem gefällt es dem anderen nicht...


gruß


----------



## Wenzman (5. Januar 2011)

Ich habs bei nem Freund getestet und mir gefällt es überhaupt nicht(Monitorramen etc), aber jedem das seine.


----------



## mpcSapZero (5. Januar 2011)

Kuppy schrieb:


> Der verlinkte Moni geht doch nur im Landscape, nimmst du fünf im Landscapemode? Oder baust du die noch um?


 
Nene...is schon Portaitmodus "Bildschirmpositionsanpassung = Höhe, *Pivot (Rotation)*, Drehelement, Neigbar"


----------



## Marquis (5. Januar 2011)

@Buki: Schau dir doch erstmal ein paar Screenshots an.

@Deadhunter: Für die Ränder gibts die Bezel Compensation.

Gib dem ganzen noch etwas Zeit und Spiel auch mal die Surround Top-Titel wie NFS: Shift.

@Manny: Wenns steht will ich Bilder sehen, schnell


----------



## mpcSapZero (5. Januar 2011)

Wird noch n büschen dauern, weil wir mitten im Wohnungumbau sind.

Info´s = wöchentliche MPC-Sitzungen - Seite 2

Sobald alles fertig is, gibts nen Erfahrungsbericht und natürlich Bilder.


----------



## Deadhunter (5. Januar 2011)

hmm also ich weis nicht ich weis nicht, ist glaube ich echt nichts für mich.

habe es jetzt mit vielen unterschiedlichen titel probiert aber nichts richtiges dabei, einzigst just cause 2 hat mir gefallen aber so titel wie cod4 (mit fov hack) oder Warhammer 40.000 dawn of war. 

sieht das für mich einfach kecksig aus 

da werden ich echt nicht froh damit. packe nun mal wieder 2 monitörchen ein und behalte nur einen.

mfg


----------



## Gurkion (5. Januar 2011)

Gerade CoD4 ist ja mit das schlechteste Beispiel.
Aber dein Ding


----------



## Deadhunter (6. Januar 2011)

was sind den so die musterbeispiele?

bei bfbc2 gefällt mir der mega zoom an den Seiten auch nicht  also ich weis nicht.

bei Dawn of War geht mir das riesige geklicke auch etwas auf den zeiger.


ich glaube ihrgendwie das sieht auf den videos besser als als bei mir 

aber mal sehen, habe zwar schon alles abgebaut aber jetzt ist ja erst das Wochenende vll. packe ich die noch mal aus.

mfg


----------



## timee95 (7. Januar 2011)

Ich bräuchte auch mal eure Hilfe.
Und zwar ahbe ich ein Problem mit dem Kompensieren der Ränder.
Das funktioniert, wenn ich 2 gleiche Monitore ahb einwandfrei. Wenn ich jedoch meinen Dritten, von einem anderer Hersteller aber gleiche Auflösung und frequenz, anschließe, kann ich zwar problemlos die Gruppe einrichten, jedoch kann ich die Ränder nicht kompensieren.
Ich verwende 2x den Asus V242H (einmnal mit DVi und einmal mit DVI über ein DP-> SingleLink DVI) und einmal den Samsung Syncmaster 2494HM (DVI) an einer HD 6950 mit dem Catalyst 10.12a.
Hab auch schon den Treiber deinstalliert und den 10.11e drauf gemacht, hat aber nichts gebracht.

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr Dankbar.
Timee


----------



## Deadhunter (7. Januar 2011)

sorry nur mal so, wie ist den die leistung mit einer 6950, in neuen games like bfbc2 oder metro?

danke dir!

mfg


----------



## timee95 (7. Januar 2011)

Also ich kann BC2 mit 3X 1920x1080 auf mittleren bis hohen Details flüssig spielen. Reicht also vollkommen aus. Und zur Not kann man sie ja auch noch zur 6970 flashen

TImee


----------



## Buki (7. Januar 2011)

Hey,

hoffe das meine 22er morgen endlich kommen, bin gespannt wie meine 6970 damit fertig wird...


----------



## timee95 (7. Januar 2011)

Das wird alles laufen
Meine 6950 packt die 24er ja auch.

Timee


----------



## Deadhunter (7. Januar 2011)

hmm soll ich die 2 eingepackten bildschirme doch wieder rausholen???


----------



## timee95 (7. Januar 2011)

Auf jeden Fall. Das Zocken funts doch damit mal richtig.
Ich hab morgen ne LAn am start und werd da ma gucken was meine kumpels so dazu sagen.
Ich bin auf jeden fall schnmal überzeugt. Nur die Rahmenkompensation funktioniert noch nicht.

Timee


----------



## rolandm (8. Januar 2011)

Hat hier jemand eine Idee.

Ich nutze ein HD6950 mit Eyefinity (3 22 Zoll mit je 1680 X 1050).

Funktioniert soweit.
Dann wollte ich mir einen 15 Zöller als "Status" Monitor noch dran packen.
Da dieser nicht immer angeschlossen ist, wollte ich mir den Invest für einen Adapter DP>DVI sparen.
Stattdessen habe ich  ein alte NV8400GS als 2te Graka eingebaut, und den 15er abgeschlossen.

Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass nach jedem Systemstart der 15er mit der  falschen Auflösung (1920 X 1080) eingestellt wird, und somit schwarz  bleibt.
Ändert man die Auflösung auf den "natürlichen" Wert (1024 X 768) des 15er, geht er.
Im NV Treiber ist 1024 X 768 eingestellt.

Es werden dann aber die Icons wild über alle Moni versträut.

Löst man die Gruppe auf, dann funktioniert es problemlos.

Es scheint aber mit Eyefinity zusammen zu hängen.
Nach jedem Booten hat jeder TFT sein physikalische Auflösung.

Ich hoffe nicht, dass dies so gewollt ist. Dies wäre ja dann mehr wie unhandlich.

Da müßte ich mir glatt überlegen, wieder auf meine alte Kombi HD4870 mit  TH2GO zurückzugehen. Damit gab es diesbezüglich keine Probleme.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2011)

Der NV-Treiber kommt wahrscheinlich nicht mit der Umschaltung von drei Displays auf "eines" an der AMD Karte während der Treiberinitialisierung klar.

Ich würde einfach mal eine AMD/ATI Karte als zweite oder eben doch den Adapter versuchen.


----------



## rolandm (10. Januar 2011)

@Olstyle

Das Problem ist, dass ich mir entweder einen Adapter oder eine ATI ala HD4350 kaufen müßte. Das möchte ich aber verhindern.

MEine 4870 habe ich zwar noch da liegen, aber leider gibt mein NT keine Anschlüsse dafür her.


----------



## Marquis (11. Januar 2011)

@rolandm: Was anderes als Olstyle würde mir da auch nicht einfallen, du musst aber auch zugeben, dass das eine sehr gewagte Kombination ist 

@timee95: Wie äußert sich das denn mit der Bezelcompensation genau? Überspringt der Treiber einfach den Schritt oder roduziert er dann Fehler?
Bei älteren Treiberversion war der Catalyst sehr empfindlich was verschiedene EDIDs angeht (imho hat die Empfindlichkeit abgenommen), wahrscheinlich hast du dieses Problem und wirst es nicht zum laufen kriegen, solange AMD mit neueren Treibern keine Lösung dafür findet.


----------



## timee95 (11. Januar 2011)

Jep, der Schritt wird einfach nicht angezeigt, als ob es ihn garnicht gäbe.
Naja, ichn warte ja eh schon auf einen neuen Treiber mit nem kleinen Performanceboost für BC2. 

Timee


----------



## rolandm (12. Januar 2011)

@Marquis

was ist an dieser Kombi gewagt

Ich bin nun mal ein Fan von Multimonitor Lösungen.

Bei 3 mal 22 Zoll sieht man vor allem bei meinen bevorzugten Rennsimulationen deutlich mehr wie bei einem 22 Zoll.

Seither hatte ich eine HD4870 mit Matrox TH2GO als ein TFT im Einsatz.

An den 2ten DVI Port habe ich nach Bedarf den 15 Zoll TFT angeschlossen.
Hat alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit funktioniert.

Jetzt wollte ich einfach eine Graka mit etwas mehr Dampf.
Da ich bislang mit ATI/AMD zufrieden war, eine HD69XX vor allem in hohen Auflösungen besser als NV aussieht und NV noch deutlich teurer ist, habe ich mich auf das Experiment HD6950/Eyefinity eingelassen.

Da ich mir nicht beliebig Hardware kaufen kann und auch will, die dann nutzlos im Schrank liegt, ist es doch naheliegend, eine vorhandene Graka (habe eben nur eine NV 8400 GS daliegen) eingebaut, um den 4ten TFT anzuschliessen.

Ich würde gerne zu Testzwecken ne 4350 ( wäre halt am billigsten) oder einen weiteren Adapter DP>DVI verbauen, wenn ich einen Sponsor finden würde.

Dass das ganze jetzt nicht so funktioniert ist natürlich ärgerlich.

Daher gibt es halt für mich 3 Möglichkeiten.

1) Mit den "Fehlerzustand" zu leben. Kommt nicht in Frage.

2) Es gibt von AMD im Treiber ( so er mal kommt) die Möglichkeit, am DualLink DVI Port 5040 X 1050 zu nutzen. Dann kann ich wieder mit MAtrox arbeiten

oder 

3) Wieder die alte HD4870 verbauen, mit der Minderleistung zu leben und die HD6950 wieder zu verkaufen.


----------



## Buki (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

mein beiden 226BW sind gestern endlich angekommen. Ausgepackt angeschlossen WOW ist das riesig  einrichten lief alles ohne Probleme, alle Monitore wurden erkannt. Habe jetzt mal diverse Spiele ausprobiert (dafür ist es auch nur gedacht).

Mafia/GTA4/Dirt2 liefen alle Reibungslos auf max Details, wen wunderts Crysis und Metro nicht ganz 

mein No.1 Spiel BBC2 habe ich als letztes getestet und war etwas enttäuscht, die Seiten werden dermaßen auseinander gezogen das es schon nicht mehr schön aussieht. Wenn man einen Gegner an der Seite sieht denkt man der ist schon so nah um einen zu Messern, aber Pustekuchen wenn man sich zu ihm umdreht ist er noch Meilenweit weg.

Fazit: Eyefinity ist schon gut aber sehr sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig wie ich finde. Glaube wenn ich mir dafür extra 3 Monitore für ca 500€ aufwärts bestellt hätte wäre enttäuscht gewesen. Irgendwie kamen die Youtube-Videos besser rüber. Naja ich musste 200€ investieren was ok ist, werde nun weiter "testen".

Frage: nutzt ihr in Spielen die Native oder die Bezel Auflösung? 

@Deadhunter hast du die 2 Monis wieder weggeschickt?

gruß


----------



## rolandm (12. Januar 2011)

Nachdem mein örtlicher "Hardwaredealer" eine HD4350 für 28 Euro hatte,
habe ich mir doch eine geholt.

Das Ergebnis war ja fast schon mit Ansage.

Es ist egal, ob ene 2te ATI oder NV verbaut wird.

Bei aktiver Eyefinity Gruppe muß man an dem 15 Zöller nach jedem Neustart die Auflösung neu einstellen.

Während dem versuch mit der 4350 kam mir noch eine Testmöglichkeit in den Sinn.

Ich habe nur 2 22 Zoll und den 15 zöller angeschlossen.

mit den beiden 22 Zöllern eine Gruppe gebildet.

Damit geht es.

Das Problem mit der Auflösung tritt nur auf, wenn man 2 Graka verbaut hat.

Dann könnte ich mir natürlich einen 2ten Adapter holen, habe dann aber wieder das Problem, dass bei jedem Anstecken des TFT die Gruppe durcheinander gewürfelt wird.
Also alles andere als praktikabel.

Schade. Eyefinity hat sich so schön angehört.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2011)

Solange du noch bei 22Zöllern bist würde ich einfach die Matrox Box wieder anschließen. Eyefinity bringt keinen Leistungsvorteil gegenüber diesem "Hardwaresplitter" und so hast du noch einen Anschluss für den 15er frei.
Nur über 1680x1050 kann die Matrox Lösung halt nicht


----------



## rolandm (12. Januar 2011)

@Olstyle

 Dein Zitat


> Solange du noch bei 22Zöllern bist würde ich einfach die Matrox Box  wieder anschließen. Eyefinity bringt keinen Leistungsvorteil gegenüber  diesem "Hardwaresplitter" und so hast du noch einen Anschluss für den  15er frei.
> Nur über 1680x1050 kann die Matrox Lösung halt nicht



 Da steh ich ein wenig auf dem Schlauch

Ein Problem der HD 5 und 6 ist, dass als maximale Auflösung am DVI Port 3840 X 1024 geht.

Mit meiner Matrox nutze ich aber 5040 X 1050 (2 mal 1680 X 1050).

Selbst 2 mal 1680 X 1050 geht nicht.

Also kann ich mit meiner Matrox an der 6950 nichts anfangen.

Und ein Wechsel zu höheren Auflösungen kommt nicht in Frage.

1920 X 1080 (1200) auf einen 22 Zoll TFT ist für mich zu klein.
1920 X 1080 (!200) mit 24 Zoll wird vom Platzbedarf zu groß,


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2011)

Die Begrenzung des DVI-Ports kannte ich noch nicht.
Gemeint mit der Auflösung war das Matrox Limit von 5040 X 1050, also eben so gerade der Auflösung dreier 16:10 22"ers.


----------



## Deadhunter (12. Januar 2011)

@ Buki hey ho, 

ja, habe ja 14 Tage rückgaberecht, das war das Problem, ich spiele eigentlich nur Multiplayer und da ist es gerade in BFBC2 echt unübersichtlich und wie du schon sagst so komisch gezoomt. 

bei L4D ist es sogar nicht schlimmer da ist die Figur die 20meter weit weg steht auf dem linken oder rechten Monitor bis auf dem Pikel hingezoomt.


also ich muss auch ehrlich sagen, auf den ganzen Videos sieht das echt 10x besser aus.


----------



## Marquis (13. Januar 2011)

@rolandm: Also ich bin der letzte der was gegen Multimonitorlösungen hat, aber einen Monitor mit einer anderen Auflösung als die drei Hauptmonitore, die zu einer Gruppe zusammengefasst sind, über eine 2. Graka, zuerst auch noch von einem Framdhersteller, anzuschließen - da hätte es mich eher gewundert, wenn das reibungslos funktioniert, da bei einigen Usern schließlich nichtmal die Monitorgruppe richtig funktioniert (wg. EDIDs etc.).

Das zeigt leider mal wieder auf, dass die Catalyst Treiber nicht wirklich ausgereift sind.

Hattest du als 2. Adapter schon einen SL in Betracht gezogen?


----------



## P@tC@sh (13. Januar 2011)

Müsst entschuldigen habe die letzen Posts nur überflogen(auch gelesen dass die Bezelkomp. nicht immer funktioniert.)Habe meinen 22" 1680x1050 ausrangiert und habe den gemeinsamen Nenner Full HD(2x 24" 1:1 Scaling) angepasst an den 23" 16:9 .Denkste, sobald die Gruppe erstellt ist verschwinden die Ränder oben und unten der 24"Monitore .Habe jetzt den gemeisamen Nenner 1080p(siehe unten),Nachteil davon ist der Hp zeigt das Bild unscharf(Mist, aber nicht soo tragisch).Hatte gedacht der einfache 22" 16:10 macht Probleme(wegen der Rahmenkorrektur).Jedoch,der Eizo scheint Probleme zu machen auch mit der Hz-Zahl bei 1920x1080.Werde  mir wohl am besten noch ein 24" 16:10 zulegen.Damlas war  eben der Dell U2410  in der CH  noch nicht so verfügbar ,dewegen der Eizo 23" ,auch wegen dem DP(und weil er gut ist,trozdem 23",16:9 ist nicht so ganz mein Geschmack im Nachhinein).
Rahmenkorrektur will auch noch nicht(funkionieren). 

Das soll hier keine Fragestellung sein,wollte nur meine Situation schildern.

PS: Der k*ck Eizo


----------



## rolandm (14. Januar 2011)

@Marquis

Das nette ist ja, dass es nach Auflösen der Monitorgruppe geht.


Was meinst du mit "SL" als 2ten Adapter.
Ich würde mir ja gerne den hier
Sapphire (44000-02-040R) aktiver DisplayPort/Single-Link DVI Adapter | ARLT Computer
nochmal holen.
Leider habe ich noch kein Kabel, dass von miniDP > DP umsetzt, gefunden.
Bei der Graka war ja nur eins dabei.


----------



## Marquis (14. Januar 2011)

Nimm doch den hier: Club 3D aktiver mini DisplayPort/Single-Link DVI Adapter (CAC-1152) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

PS: SL=SingleLink, also war deiner eigentlich schon richtig


----------



## Kuppy (14. Januar 2011)

@JOEYBIAFRA: Ich fasse zusamen^^

HP W2408H - 24" - 16:10 - 1920x1200
DELL U2410 - 24" - 16:10 - 1920x1200
Ezio EV2333WH - 23" - 16:9 - 1920x1080


Okaaay.
Was ich jetzt komisch finde, dass bei allen 3 Monitoren unter Modus "Erweitert" steht.
Und warum hast du unterschiedliche Auflösung drin?
- klar, 1080p und 1920x1080 ist dass selbe, aber vlt. hat er sich desshalb ein wenig komisch

Und wie schaut es dann bei der Gruppenerstellung?


Aber ist doch eigentlich etwas schade dass du nicht ganz die gleichen Auflösungen und Größen hast.




Ach, hab selber mal ein kleines Anliegen^^
Hatte Windoof neu aufgesetzt und die neusten Treiber geladen und installiert, klappt auch alles.
Bloß ist das CCC nun anders, ist grün und halt anders aufgebaut/gestaltet.
- was habt ihr denn für eine Version?
Edit: Gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, handelt sich um CCC2_Preview_Win7_Dec7


----------



## P@tC@sh (15. Januar 2011)

@Kuppy:

Es steht Erweitert weil ich die Bilder einzeln aufgenommen(zu einem gemacht) habe und die Gruppe dort nicht erstellt ist.

Unter Systemsteurung/Anpassung/Anzeige/Bildsch. Auflösung habe ich schon 3x 1920x1080,sobald ich aber die Gruppe erstelle ,wie gesagt, haut es die 1:1 Skalierung der 24" raus,sodass es dann Bildschirmfüllend und dementsprechend zusammengestaucht ist.Habe mir, auch wie gesagt, dann 3 Möglichkeiten eingestellt,inder die 1:1 Skalierung der 24"(Ränder oben und unten)bleibt beim Gruppe erstellen.

Aber ist  Okay,komme schon zurecht.

Der CCC ist anders, weil vor ein  paar Wochen AMD den CCC 2 eingeführt hat.
Hatte den auch einmal kurz drauf,bin aber auf mein gemoddeten Treiber zurück indem ich auch Morphological-Anti-Aliasing für die HD 5870 habe.


----------



## TheBlackSun (17. Januar 2011)

Hi,

So leider leider habe ich nun doch ein Problem was ich noch nicht alleine lösen konnte.
Kurze Info zum Sys:
3x 22" an 2xDVI und 1xDP.

Soweit so gut alles schick. Habe aber einen extremen Bug.

Wenn ich unter Energieoptionen sagen wir nach 10 Minuten sage das die Bildschirme sich ausschalten sollen, freezt der komplette Rechner.
Ist aber ein merkwürdiger Freeze, die beiden primären Monitore (die beim Bios auch was anzeigen) sind an aber Bild schwarz. Der 3te im Bunde schaltet sich aus. 
Kann dann einfach nur den Powerknopf drücken und mich freuen das alles wieder hochfährt. Reset knopf hat ein merkwürdiges Verhalten, alle HDDs müssen nochmals initialisiert werden... sprich der ganze Comp muss sich komplett weggekillt haben.

Was ich bis jetzt feststellen konnte:

- Nimmt man nur 2 Monis.... kein Ding geht.
- Schaltet man die Option aus, alles io.
- Manchmal geht es komischerweise, wenn ich glaube ein Fenster auf dem 3ten aufhabe kommt der fehler, kann ich aber nicht 100% sagen weil ich das noch testen muss.

Hat irgendwer von euch schon einmal so ein Prob gehabt und wenn ja wie gelöst?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## Marquis (17. Januar 2011)

Bisher hatte ich sowas nicht, ich versuch aber mal das nachzustellen.

Welches OS und welchen Treiber hast du?


----------



## mpcSapZero (17. Januar 2011)

Hy Leutz,
Ich hab da ein kleines Problemchen.
Kann es sein, daß der Hotfix für den 5x1 Portraitmodus nur bei der 6000 Reihe funtzt.

Denn ... nach Installation des neuesten Radeon-Treibers (plus Hotfix) bekomme ich zwar alle Monitore in CCC angezeigt, wenn ich aber eine Gruppe erstellen will steht mir als Einstellung nur 3x1 zur Verfügung. Ich kann mir dann von meinen 5 Moni´s zwar 3 raussuchen aber das will ich ja garnich.

Oder liegts an den Anschlüssen. 
Hab an 2 Moni´s normale Mini-DP auf DVI und an den anderen 3 Mini-DP auf DVI Aktive Adapter mit der Auflösungeinschränkung.
Um direkt jeden Verdacht auszuschliessen ... ALLE Moni´s erfüllen die Einschränkungen und meine Graka is ne Eyefinty 6.

Hab jetz schon n paar mal Deinstalliert und Installiert (einmal sogar komplett) ... es geht aba nich.
Ich bekomme einfach keinen 5x1 Modus angezeigt.


----------



## TheBlackSun (18. Januar 2011)

Marquis schrieb:


> Bisher hatte ich sowas nicht, ich versuch aber mal das nachzustellen.
> 
> Welches OS und welchen Treiber hast du?



Windows 7 X64 und 10.12.

Der fehler ist aber auch bei 10.11, 10.10 etc.


----------



## TheBlackSun (18. Januar 2011)

mpcSapZero schrieb:


> Hy Leutz,
> Ich hab da ein kleines Problemchen.
> Kann es sein, daß der Hotfix für den 5x1 Portraitmodus nur bei der 6000 Reihe funtzt.
> 
> ...




Wer lesen kann....:
"
*AMD Catalyst driver 10.12a Hotfix Feature:*


AMD  Catalyst driver support for systems running Windows® 7 / Windows Vista®  with an AMD Radeon™ HD *69xx* series graphics card installed
Includes support for 5x1 AMD Eyefinity display configurationn
Ich dachte aber ich habs schonmal irgendwo mit ner 5870 gesehen. Wenn ich zeit habe such ich mal.


----------



## Marquis (18. Januar 2011)

> Eyefinity 5x1-Portrait Support in "Cayman" Driver
> The long awaited for support for Eyefinity 5x1-Portrait is now here. 5x1-P support was added to the Cayman release driver. The driver will be available as a hotfix for 10.12 so that existing HD 5870 Eyefinity6 owners can take advantage. Details in this forum thread, and YouTube video coming soon. Update: 1080p YouTube Video.
> --Ibrin 16:31, 15 December 2010 (UTC)



Von WSGF; sollte also funktionieren mit der E6.

Hast du die Monitore auch vorher unter den Einstellungen gedreht, dh. erst den Portrait Modus eingestellt und danach Eyefinity zu aktivieren versucht?

@ BlackSun:

Sehr seltsam, da ich die gleiche Softwarekonfiguration habe und mehr das bisher nicht aufgefallen ist. Ich kam leider bisher nicht zum nachstellen.

Ansonsten einfach mal den Energiesparmodus für die Monis ausstellen


----------



## TheBlackSun (19. Januar 2011)

Marquis schrieb:


> Von WSGF; sollte also funktionieren mit der E6.
> 
> Hast du die Monitore auch vorher unter den Einstellungen gedreht, dh. erst den Portrait Modus eingestellt und danach Eyefinity zu aktivieren versucht?
> 
> ...



Habe ich ja getan 
Wollte dochmal was für die Umwelt tun.... 
Hach naja .... 
Btw auch wenn die Frage bestimmt schon irgendwo kam, Crossfire und Eyefinity werden ja offizeil nich unterstützt.
Wenn ich mir jetzt einen 2te reinhaue, kann ich dann cross-verlinkung machen? Sprich 1 Monit an der Graka und die andere 2 an der anderen?
Und mehr als 3 Monitore anschliessen?
Weil 5 wären toll <hust>... wenn nich die kack halterungen so teuer wären.


----------



## Marquis (19. Januar 2011)

CF läuft mit Eyefinity nur wenn alle Monitore an eine Grafikkarte angeschlossen werden, aber wenn du die Karten nicht im CF Modus betreibst, solltest du die Monitore verteilt anschließen können.


----------



## mpcSapZero (21. Januar 2011)

Marquis schrieb:


> Hast du die Monitore auch vorher unter den Einstellungen gedreht, dh. erst den Portrait Modus eingestellt und danach Eyefinity zu aktivieren versucht?


 

Jou... hab ich.
Das komische is aber auch das die Monitor durchgezählt werden ( also 1,2,3,4,5 ) und nich alles auf 1 steht.
Nachdem ich die anderen mal dupliziert hatte, passierte garnix wenn ich auf Gruppe erstellen gegangen bin.
Kriege also immer noch nur 3x1 angezeigt. Da höchste was ich in der Liste stehn hab sind 2x2.

Danach alles was mit Ati zu tun hatte runtergeschmissen und eigentlich hätte doch nach dem Neustart nur noch ein Moni angehen müssen.
is aber nich.
Obwohl ja eigentlich keine Software mehr vorhanden ist die den Moni´s sagt das sie in ner Gruppe sind, hatte ich immer noch nen 3x1 Modus.
Also obwohl kein Grakatreiber installiert war.
Hab ich garnich verstanden.


Ich werd jetz erstmal mir den dreien spielen und auf den neuen Treiber warten ( vielleicht is es ja dann implantiert).
Ansonsten hab ich den Supergau und muss Win7 neu aufspielen.
Obwohl 3 Monitore mit ner Auflösung von 3560x1920 machen auch schon Spaß. Vorallendingen laufen ALLE Games mit der Auflösung und ich muss mich überhaupt nich mehr um irgenwelche FOV´s kümmern.


----------



## Marquis (21. Januar 2011)

> Obwohl 3 Monitore mit ner Auflösung von 3560x1920 machen auch schon Spaß. Vorallendingen laufen ALLE Games mit der Auflösung und ich muss mich überhaupt nich mehr um irgenwelche FOV´s kümmern.



Das fand ich auch ganz praktisch, auf Dauer nerven die Ränder aber ziemlich, da sie so nahe an der Mitte sind.

Ich hoffe für dich, dass es sich mit den neuen Treibern zum guten ändert.


----------



## pencosa (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab eine Radeon HD 6870 und möchte gern 3 Monitore per DVI anschließen. Zwei der Monitore direkt an die 2 vorhandenen DVI-Anschlüsse und den 3. Monitor mit dem Mini-DP to DVI-Adapter an einen der vorhandenen Mini-DP-Anschlüsse.

Ist der Adapter dafür geeignet um einen dritten Monitor im Erweitert-Modus zu betreiben?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2011)

Der ist dafür geeignet. Deswegen wurde er ein paar Posts vorher ja auch dafür empfohlen.


----------



## pencosa (24. Januar 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort und sorry das ich das Thema nochmals aufgabracht habe. Hab ich scheinbar zuvor überlesen.

Dann wirds der wohl werden und ich kann endlich 3 Monitore betreiben!


----------



## Wenzman (28. Januar 2011)

Ich muss sagen, solangsam bin ich doch auch an Eyefinity interessiert. 

Derzeit habe ich eine gtx 580, welche ''dank '' eines Fabrikationsfehlers wieder zurück geht. 

jetzt bin ich am überlegen mir 2x die HD 6970 zu holen, welche zusammen deutlich schneller als eine gtx 580 sind, aber kann ich dann trotzdem Spiele mit hohem Grafikhunger auf 3 24''-27'' Monitoren mit max Settings spielen, d.h. 1080p, max AA/AF etc ?

Ich stelle mir das mit 3 Monitoren schon etwas schwer vor, da ich pers. min 60 Fps brauche. 

Die Monitore würde ich neu kaufen, entweder 3x 24'' 3D Monitore von acer für je 260€, oder 3x 27 '' von Samsung ( ohne 3D, 270€). 

Wie ihr seht wird das alles schon sehr teuer, weswegen ich mir das vorher nochmal gut überlege und mir von euch gerne ein paar Meinungen einholen würde. 
Bei einem Freund konnte ich schon Eyefinity bestaunen, was mich ehrlichgesagt Anfangs nicht vom Hocker gehauen hat, beim 2. mal  allerdings schon , vorallem als er Battlefield Bad Company 2 angemacht hat.

Wie findet ihr das, ist das Spielgefühl wirklich soviel besser, oder soll ich einfach gleich nen riesen Tv anschließen ? 
Wieviel FPS kann ich bei 2x hd 6970 mit max settings in etwa erwarten ?


--Wenzman


----------



## Pain4Free (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo miteinander 

Wollte mir demnächst auch eyefinity anschaffen, die drei monitore hab ich schon bzw einer is noch auffem weg 3x26"er mit dvi und Hdmi, besitzen tue ich eine radeon 6970 mit zwei mal dvi und einmal dp.

meine frage ist jetzt eigentlich nur welchen adapter brauche ich da, blicke da nicht ganz durch, auf der ersten seite wird gesagt das die billigen adapter nur bis einer auflösung von 1024xirgendwas gehen, die monitore können aber alle 1900x1200 also währe es ja schwachsinn sich so einen zu holen oder ? 

mit den teureren adaptern geht laut der ersten seite auch eine höhere auflüsung, jetzt frage ich mich aber welchen würde ich da benötigen, in den ganzen schops blicke ich nicht durch, aktiv passiv usw, würde mich freuen wenn es mir jemand sagen könnte welchen adapter ich da brauche am besten direckt ein shop das ich da sofort bestellen kann 

mfg Pain


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2011)

Was du brauchst ist ein aktiver Adapter von Displayport auf DVI. 
Die SingleLink Variante kostet weniger und kann (mit Reduced Blanking) gerade so die 1900x1200 bei 60Hz. Die könnte also noch reichen. Sicherer fährst du mit der DualLink Version(meist an dem USB-Anschluss zur Stromversorgung zu erkennen).


----------



## Pain4Free (29. Januar 2011)

also so einen ? 

http://static.letsbuyit.com/filer/i...t-zu-dual-link-dvi-44000-00-40r-13754836.jpeg

der ist laut shop "DisplaPort zu Dual-Link DVI" der hat auch diesen zusätzlichen usp anschluss

mfg Pain


----------



## Pain4Free (29. Januar 2011)

Pain4Free schrieb:


> also so einen ?
> 
> http://static.letsbuyit.com/filer/i...t-zu-dual-link-dvi-44000-00-40r-13754836.jpeg
> 
> ...



edith: sry usb ^^


----------



## Marquis (29. Januar 2011)

@pain: Die 6xxx Reihe hat leider nur noch MiniDP, daher wirst entweder die SL Variante brauchen, oder du braucht noch einen MiniDP->DP Adapter. Ich bin über den Lieferumfang nicht genau informiert, aber vielleicht lag einer bei der Grafikkarte dabei!?

Der Adapter ist aber der Richtige.

@Wenzmann: Nach einigen Usermeinungen bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die subjektive Meinung von User zu User sehr unterschiedlich ist, daher solltest du das für dich selbst entscheiden.

Zur Leistung werde ich dir leider sagen müssen, dass du selbst mit so einer kraftvollen Kombination leicht Abstriche machen musst, besonders AA kann sich bei so hohen Auflösungen schwierig auswirken.


----------



## Pain4Free (29. Januar 2011)

also dann quasi zwischen dem

http://static.letsbuyit.com/filer/images/de/products/original/137/54/adapter-displayport-zu-dual-link-dvi-44000-00-40r-13754836.jpeg 

adapter und pc dann noch so einen 

Matrox TripleHead2go upgrade - Display-Adapter - Mini-DisplayPort (M) - Karstadt - Schöner shoppen / Adapter / Netzwerk / PC-Komponenten & Zubehör / Computer & Büro / Multimedia

und das würde dann mit der 1920x1200 auflösung funktionieren ? ( mal abgesehen davon das ich AA und solche spielereien vergessen kann )


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2011)

Wie gesagt: Es könnte(!) auch mit den SingleLink Adaptern funktionieren. Was für ein Monitor wird es denn genau(und gabs nichts vergleichbares mit DP)?

Ansonsten würde es mit der von dir genannten Kombination gehen. Allerdings würde ich den zweiten Adapter wie Marquis zuerst im Lieferumfang der Graka suchen.


----------



## Pain4Free (29. Januar 2011)

also bei der graka war ausser einem teil für crossfire nichts dabei 

bildschirm wird dieser Iiyama Pro Lite E2607WS-1 - 66 cm ( 26" ) - Breitbildformat TFT-Aktivmatrix LCD-Display mit Stereo-Lautsprecher

mfg pain


----------



## Marquis (29. Januar 2011)

Höllen ist der teuer, nimm mal lieber den hier: Geizhals.at Deutschland

Zum Lieferumfang habe ich jetzt Beispielhaft nur eine MSI gefunden, bei der wird er mitgeliefert: MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II OC - Cayman in neuem Gewand - Eckdaten und Lieferumfang (Seite 2) - Tests bei HardTecs4U
Aber gibt bestimmt genügend geizige Hersteller...

Bei den SL-Adaptern sind mir bisher keine Probleme zu Ohren gekommen, allerdings nutzen die meisten auch nur 1920x1080, ich denke allerdings nicht, dass es zu Problemen kommen wird, du bist halt nur am Rande der Spazifikation 

Wenn du sicher gehen willst und die Mehrkosten nicht scheust, wäre der DL Adapter empfehlenswerter.


----------



## X-eLent (30. Januar 2011)

servus die herrschaften!

bin nun auch in das eyefinity universum eingestiegen. 
zur zeit besitze ich die xfx 6870 be sowie 2x den asus vw266h. dritter folgt.
allerdings habe ich das übliche problem, was auch überall schon mehrfach diskutiert wurde. ich sage nur "displayport adapter". nach mehrfachen googeln sowie suchen auf nationalen und internationalen seiten, wird meine unklarheit nur grösser. 

reicht nun ein solcher adapter:

XFX Kabel Adapter Mini-DisplayPort auf DVI-D Aktiv: Amazon.de: Elektronik

oder muss es so einer sein:

DELL Adapter : DisplayPort-auf-DVI-Adapter - Einbausatz : Desktop-Zubehör | Dell Deutschland


da meine max. auflösung 5760x1200 (sprich 3x 1920x1200) bei 60hz betragen würde, bin ich der meinung das erster reichen würde!?! allerdings stösst man immer wieder auf aussagen, die einen zweifeln lassen. 
kann mir evtl. jmd weiterhelfen? 
danke euch im voraus!

gruss
zwiebel


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2011)

Genau darum drehen sich die letzten Posts über dir  .


----------



## Pain4Free (30. Januar 2011)

@marquis 

das war der erste den google ausgespuckt hat, hab da nich direckt auf den preis geguckt sondern wollte nur mal wissen obs so einer ist.

ne ich nehm schon gerne den DL adapter da weis ich das es auf jedenfall funktioniert, die mehrkosten sind nicht das problem, wenn ich mir schon ne graka für knapp 350€ hole noch nen bildschirm für 250€ und noch jede menge anderen kram ( hab mir son ziemlich komplett neues setup zusammengestellt ausser die cpu ) dann soll es nicht am adapter scheitern  

achja hat jemand mal nach ner halterung für 3 bildschirme gesucht die man an die wand hängen kann ? google spuckt nur sachen 250€+ aus wenns da keine alternative gibt bau ich mir selber eine aber währ cool wenn jemand da was wüste, evtl ein baukasten system

mfg. Pain


----------



## Jan565 (30. Januar 2011)

Da ich mir endlich in 2 Wochen ein Eyfinity system zulegen kann, bin ich auch noch verwirrt über den Adapter. Ich werde 3 22" Monitore mit 1680x1050 nutzen also dann 5040x1050 haben. 

2x LG W2242TE werde ich mir kaufen dafür, einen W2242T-PF habe ich hier, also sollte es da keine Probleme geben. Aber welchen Adapter brauche ich, oder brauche ich überhaupt einen, da ich 2 Grafikkarten nutzen werden?

System wenn es fertig ist:

2x LG 2242TE
1x LG 2242T-PF
2x 5850 Crossfire

den Rest sieht man in der Signatur


----------



## Jan565 (31. Januar 2011)

Weiß einer was`? Oder hat es schon mal Ausprobiert so wie ich es vor habe?


----------



## Marquis (31. Januar 2011)

@jan: Selbstzitat: 


> Möglichkeit 1:
> 
> Single Link DVI zu DP Adapter
> 
> ...




@pain: Alle mir bekannten Multimonitorhalterungen sind ziemlich teuer(>250€), daher wirst du ums basteln nicht herumkommen. Bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich das mache, hab aber eigentlich nicht genug Zeit dafür


----------



## Pain4Free (31. Januar 2011)

hm kay, dann werd ich mir wohl eine selber bauen, ist für mich kein problem, arbeite im Bauelementebau, also aluminium, da kann ich mir die selber fräßen drehen kanten etc. bin nur faul dachte da gibts vllt eine günstige alternative


----------



## Jan565 (31. Januar 2011)

Ja klar, nur frage ich mich, brauch ich wirklich den Single DP-DVI Adapter, da ich ja 2 Karten nutzen werde. Bei SLi ist es ja so, dass man den 3. Monitor an die 2. Karte stecken kann. Geht das nicht auch bei AMD so? Oder ist der DP bei der HD5000 zwang?


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2011)

Pain4Free schrieb:


> hm kay, dann werd ich mir wohl eine selber bauen, ist für mich kein problem, arbeite im Bauelementebau, also aluminium, da kann ich mir die selber fräßen drehen kanten etc. bin nur faul dachte da gibts vllt eine günstige alternative


Mit ein paar Vesa-Wandbefestigungen und etwas item sollte sich was basteln lassen. Da ist kein Fräsen, kein drehen und kein kanten nötig.


Jan565 schrieb:


> Ja klar, nur frage ich mich, brauch ich wirklich den Single DP-DVI Adapter, da ich ja 2 Karten nutzen werde. Bei SLi ist es ja so, dass man den 3. Monitor an die 2. Karte stecken kann. Geht das nicht auch bei AMD so? Oder ist der DP bei der HD5000 zwang?


Das CF ist von AMD so aufgebaut dass die Zweite Karte nur fürs rechnen zuständig ist-> Alle Monitore kommen an die Primärkarte.


----------



## Jan565 (31. Januar 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das CF ist von AMD so aufgebaut dass die Zweite Karte nur fürs rechnen zuständig ist-> Alle Monitore kommen an die Primärkarte.



Also muss der Sinle Link DP-DVI Adapter her. Danke!


----------



## Kuppy (2. Februar 2011)

Bezüglich dem Monitorständer: *klick*
Wohl nicht so ganz Hilfreich aber vlt. hilft es zumindestens etwas auf die Sprünge/macht die Sache etwas leichter 

Aber wenn du dass an die Wand machen willst,
warum nimmst du da nicht einfach Wandhalterungen mit verstellbarem Arm und drehst dir dass entsprechend - hier ein Bsp - die dann für die beiden äußeren Moni's und für den mittleren halt eine schlichte.
Preislich und Qualitäts-/Ausführungsmäßig gibts da natürlich einiges, aber Amazon hat ja ein großes Sortiment..


----------



## Serns (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine ganz dringende Frage zum Umschalten oder "Switchen" von Single zu Eyefinity.
Unzwar habe ich 3x den Samsung Syncmaster 2443BW (TN-Panel, 1920x1200) im Pivot hier stehen, macht sich auch super im Eyefinity Modus und ich bin soweit echt zufrieden. Nun meine Frage: Da ich die Eyefinity Gruppe (3x1 Pivot) nur für Spiele benutze, nun aber auch gerne Blu-ray Filme auf dem PC schauen würde (inkl. 5.1 Anlage ~ Teufel Concept E400) muss ich dazu zwei Monitore abschalten und den letzen aktiven einmal auf Landscape drehen und auf Landscape im Treiber einstellen. Das Problem ist einerseits dass ich meine Eyefinity Gruppe immer auflösen muss, und so meine sämtlichen Einstelleungen (auch die Bezel Comp.) verliere und auf der anderen Seite nicht mehr zurückswitchen kann ... Ich habe versucht mir zwei Presets zu erstellen, das eine fürs Gaming 3x1 Portrait Eyefinity Group inkl Bezel Comp. und das andere für Filme Single Monitor Landscape. Nun kann ich zwar von der Gruppe zum Single switchen, das funktioniert einwandfrei, egal ob Landscape oder Portrait Gruppe (er schaltet einfach zwei ab und switcht den letzen in Landscape) aber ich kann nicht wieder zurückswitchen, sprich von Single -> Eyefinity Gruppe. Das hat zur Folge, dass ich nach jedem Film meine Gruppe wieder neu einrichten muss und sämtliche Eyefinity Einstellungen verloren sind.

1. Kann ich das Umschalten irgendwie einfacher machen, da es sehr nervig ist jedes mal alles neu einzurichten, besonders die Bezels. Kann man die Einstellungen irgendwie speichern?
2. Kann man die Presets für spätere Catalyst Treiber Versionen exportieren und wieder einfügen oder muss man dort ebenfalls alles neu einstellen, da sich die Einstellungen bei mir bei jeder neuen Catalyst Version resetet haben bzw. die Gruppe hat sich komplett aufgelößt 
3. Vielleicht ist es durch einen Zweiten Benutzer in Windows irgendwie realisierbar zwischen den Profilen umzuschalten? Benutzer Nr. 1 also mit der Gruppe und sobald man einen Film schauen möchte, einfach auf Benutzer Nr. 2 schalten mit der entsprechenden Einstellung?

Danke für die Hilfe!


EDIT: Also was auf jeden Fall funktionieren würde, so denke ich doch mal, wäre ein zweites Betriebssystem (Windows 7) per Partitionierung aufzuspielen und danach dort die entsprechenden Einstellungen im Treiber vorzunehmen. Beim booten könnte ich dann zwischen den Sstemen bequem auswählen. Dankbar für weiter Lösungsvorschläge!


----------



## Jan565 (6. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich Eyefinity nutzen will, muss ich dazu 3 wirklich ähnliche oder gleiche Monitore nutzen oder kann ich auch komplett unterschiedliche nehmen?

Die Auflösung muss gleich sein, aber wie sieht es mit den Herstellern aus?


----------



## Kuppy (6. Februar 2011)

Alle Bildschirme müssen die gleiche Auflösung, Hertzzahl und Sync-Polarität haben.

Ansosnten egal


----------



## mpcSapZero (15. Februar 2011)

Sodele ...ich bin wieder da.

Nachdem der Hotfix und auch der neue Treiber mir nicht den 5x1 Portrait-Modus angeboten hat (max 2x2) und weitere/etliche Versuche nicht gefuntzt haben ...hatte ich die Schnauze voll.

Bei mir siehts jetz so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auflösung beträgt 6120x2324. 
Ich muss allerdings noch ein paar kleine Korrekturen durch führen (die Moni`s stehen noch nicht alle mit den Rändern richtig zusammen).
Obwohl ich ja "nur" eine E6 hab, hat bis jetzt hat fast kein Spiel grafische Verluste erlitten. Lediglich Batman AA musste ich grafisch auf "mittel" stellen.

Wenn ich die Feinheiten unter Kontrolle hab, werd ich neue Info´s posten. Da das Ganze erst heute Nachmittag fertiggestellt wurde wird das aber was dauern.

bis dann
manny


----------



## TheBlackSun (16. Februar 2011)

Was für eine Halterung hast du bei dem 6x genutzt? Sprich wie siehst dahinter aus?


----------



## mpcSapZero (16. Februar 2011)

Sind 6 Wandhalterungen die ich bei Ebay für 6-10,-€ ersteigert habe.

Dahinterbild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeweils 1 Monitorpaar ( das übereinander steht) ist mit doppelseitigen Klebeband fixiert.

Wie gesagt, daß Ganze ist noch mit nem büschen Fixierarbeit verbunden,aba sonst bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## TheBlackSun (16. Februar 2011)

mpcSapZero schrieb:


> Sind 6 Wandhalterungen die ich bei Ebay für 6-10,-€ ersteigert habe.
> 
> Dahinterbild:
> 
> ...



OO ach verdammt. Genau das will ich nicht  Und alles anderen halterungen kosten 700€+.
Trotzdem danke für die Information. An sowas habe ich auch gedacht. Nur noch mehr Löcher in der Wand.. was passiert wenn ich mal denke "hey grössere Monitore" (was nicht abwägig ist).

Blubb.


----------



## mpcSapZero (17. Februar 2011)

TheBlackSun schrieb:


> Nur noch mehr Löcher in der Wand.. was passiert wenn ich mal denke "hey grössere Monitore" (was nicht abwägig ist).



Ich weiß ja nich wie es bei Dir dahinter aussieht aber eine Idee wäre doch große Spanplatten hinter die Moni´s an die Wand zu schrauben. Das wären dann die einzigen Löcher die Du inne Wand bohren müsstest. Die Moni´s befestigste dann mit Spaxschrauben an der Platte. Gewicht halten müssen die Halterungen ja nich, sondern nur fixieren ( Moni´s stehn ja direkt übereinander).   
Sobald Du was Größeres haben möchtest schraubst Du das Ganze einfach an den Holzplatten auf ne neue Position.
Keine Löcher oder Dübel mehr in der Wand.

Bei mir war das sowieso egal, da das schon 24" TFT´s sind und ich nicht vorhab Größere zu organisieren. Möchte ja auch vermeiden mir noch ne 2te E6 dabei zu kaufen ( größere Monitore = höher Auflösung = 2te E6)

Wobei da die Frage ist ob ich nich für n büschen mehr Bums ( kann ja nich schaden) ne 5870 als secundäre Karte benutzen kann. Weiß da jemand was drüber ???


----------



## TheBlackSun (18. Februar 2011)

mpcSapZero schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nich wie es bei Dir dahinter aussieht aber eine Idee wäre doch große Spanplatten hinter die Moni´s an die Wand zu schrauben. Das wären dann die einzigen Löcher die Du inne Wand bohren müsstest. Die Moni´s befestigste dann mit Spaxschrauben an der Platte. Gewicht halten müssen die Halterungen ja nich, sondern nur fixieren ( Moni´s stehn ja direkt übereinander).
> Sobald Du was Größeres haben möchtest schraubst Du das Ganze einfach an den Holzplatten auf ne neue Position.
> Keine Löcher oder Dübel mehr in der Wand.
> 
> ...



Naja ich bevorzuge mittlerweile die Möglichkeit sone Doppel TFT Ständer zu holen. da kostet einer so 130€ .. 2-3 Stück davon jeweils 2 Übereinander sollte auch gut gehen.

Was meinst du mit mehr Bums? Was hast du im Moment?


----------



## mpcSapZero (18. Februar 2011)

Prozessor: i7-920 ( der reicht auch)
Graka: Powercolor Eyefinity6 ( hoffe die reicht)

Da ich allerdings jetz 6 Monitore einsetzte könnte es sein, daß ich an den Grafik-Einstellungen des jeweilgen Spiel´s rumfummeln muss, damit es sauber läuft.
Deswegen n büschen mehr Bums 

Ne weiter Six ist mir aber zu teuer und deswegen hatte ich überlegt als zweite Crossfire-Karte eine 5870 einzusetzten. Ich weiß nur nich ob das funtzt, weil´s ja ein anderer Chip ist.
Bei Crossfire betrete ich noch absolutes Neuland.


----------



## TheBlackSun (21. Februar 2011)

mpcSapZero schrieb:


> Prozessor: i7-920 ( der reicht auch)
> Graka: Powercolor Eyefinity6 ( hoffe die reicht)
> 
> Da ich allerdings jetz 6 Monitore einsetzte könnte es sein, daß ich an den Grafik-Einstellungen des jeweilgen Spiel´s rumfummeln muss, damit es sauber läuft.
> ...



Funzen schon nur das Prob ist, das du ja auch ne 2te Karte mit 2GB Ram brauchst. Und wenn ich mir das Angebit so anschaue:
Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Naja nicht so prall. Aber funzen tut das. Mit 3 Monis und 2 5850 habe ichs schon getestet.

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach Monitorhalterung  Am besten 2x oder halt 2x1 die aber hoch genug sind um über die jetzigen 22" zu kommen. Blubb


----------



## Pain4Free (3. März 2011)

hey männers 

melde mich nochmal nach langem musste ein wenig auf meine karte und adapter warten aber jetzt hängt alles und alles ist verbaut nuurrr es tut sich nix  

wenn ich wie auf der ersten seite beschrieben die schritte nach gehen möchte, bleib ich schon beim zweiten hängen weil mein ccc nur 2 bildschirme erkennt, denn dritten, also den über den adapter erkennt der nicht hab da schon alles ausprobiert aber ich werde nicht schlau der will den einfach nich erkennen

weiß einer rat ? 

mfg Pain


----------



## Kuppy (3. März 2011)

Vlt. mal versuchen wärend des Betriebes das Monitorkabel raus- und wieder rainzustecken.
War bei mir auch einmal so, da zeigte er dann komischerweise einen alten Röhrenmonitor an, kA

Also nur mit dem einem (DVI) Monitor booten, hochfahren lassen und dann die zwei anderen reinstecken und dann ins CCC, anonsten vlt dann noch neustarten und wieder CCC schauen. Wenn immernoch nicht, wieder raus rein wieder CCC, glaub da sollte alles drin sein 

Außer es ist was am Adapter, wäre natürlich blöd.


----------



## Pain4Free (3. März 2011)

Problem gelöst 

hab wie beschrieben ersma mit einem monitor hochfahren lassen und dann die anderen beiden eingesteckt, dann erkannte er diese auch.

beim gruppieren allerdings zeigte mir ein bildschirm eine fehlermeldung an, also vom bildschirm selber, die Hz frequenz währe zu hoch, nachdem ich das ganze nochmals gemacht habe funktionierte dieser allerdings auch 

jetzt bin ich offiziel im eyefinity club xD


----------



## Pain4Free (7. März 2011)

heyho

sagt mal habt ihr das auch:

habe meine bildschirme unter den energieeinstellungen so eingestellt das sie nach 15min ausgehen wenn keiner am pc ist, wegen strom etc. wenn ich sie dann wieder "aufwecken" will schmiert mir der pc ab und startet neu.

ich mein ich habs jetzt einfach so gelöst das nach 5 min der bildschirmschoner angeht, ich weiß brauch man heutzutage nich mehr aber ich mags halt und nach 30min. geht der pc innen standby modus. 

mich würde nur interessieren ob ihr das auch habt, stören tuts mich nicht wie es jetzt ist nur anscheinend is das eine kinderkrankheit von eyefinity oder irre ich mich da ?


----------



## timee95 (7. März 2011)

Hat einer von euch ebenfalls Probleme mit der Crysis 2 Demo und eyefinity. Auf meiner HD 6950 läuft es auf niedrigsten Einstellungen in 5760x1080 nicht. Aber in 1920 x 1080 inkl. Downsampling und alles auf Anschlag super.

Timee


----------



## Wenzman (8. März 2011)

timee95 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch ebenfalls Probleme mit der Crysis 2 Demo und eyefinity. Auf meiner HD 6950 läuft es auf niedrigsten Einstellungen in 5760x1080 nicht. Aber in 1920 x 1080 inkl. Downsampling und alles auf Anschlag super.
> 
> Timee


 
Weil man bei Crysis 2 mit einer gtx 580 bei höchsten Einstellungen nur 49 fps hat(1 Monitor).
Da kann das mit 3 Monitoren und einer hd 6950 schon knapp werden.


----------



## TheBlackSun (10. März 2011)

Pain4Free schrieb:


> heyho
> 
> sagt mal habt ihr das auch:
> 
> ...


 
Gleiches Problem bei mir, schon alles ausprobiert.... geht nur Standby ausschalten und das wars.... leider.

So aber gleich mal ne Frage weil die immer "nett" ignoriert wird.
MOrgen kommt meine Graka an. Die 6970 von Asus (ja die Triple Slot), da ich dann bis zu 6 Monitore ranballern kann mach ich mir gedanken wegen dem Aufbau.
Ich wollte eigntlich 3x22" unten belassen und dann mittig 2 drüber machen. (Kumpel verkauft gerade seine 2x22"). Ich find nur auf Biegen und brechen keine vernünftigen Halterungen dafür!
Ich könnt es an die Wand machen.. aber um ehrlich zu sein find ich das nicht gerade stylisch.

Hat wer ne Idee?


----------



## TheBlackSun (10. März 2011)

Ich beantworte meine Frage selber:
Beamer Mounts DE Angebote - Edbak, Schwenkbar Artikel in eBay.de Shops zu günstigen Preisen

Krass


----------



## Pain4Free (11. März 2011)

also wie gesagt ich hab mir da selbst was gefrickelt nicht schön aber selten, die halterungen waren mir zu teuer, wobei es eigentlich geht da hat mans vernünftig kann die bildschirme optimal ausrichten und einfacher ist es auch noch, also wenn man sich schon so ne graka holt und die ganzen bildschirme dann sollte das geld für ne vernünftige halterung auch noch da sein, wenn ich es nochmal machen müsste würde ich mir die halterungen auch kaufen


----------



## mpcSapZero (20. März 2011)

Hy,

nach etlichen Stunden mit 6 Monitoren hab ich festgestellt, daß ich doch zu breite Ränder habe ( bei FPS wird das Fadenkreuz genau von Rand verdeckt usw).  Weswegen ich wieder auf 5 Pivot umgeschwenkt bin. Da ich das aber immer noch nich zum Laufen kriege ( muss mich mal mit Ibrin unterhalten ) funtzt zu Zeit nur 3x Pivot.

Dazu hab ich n paar Info´s !!!!

Grundsätzlich läuft einfach (fast) alles was auch mit einen Monitor geht.
Das "fast" heist .... wie immer zicken auch hier ein paar Games.

Saints Row2 , NFS MostWanted und MassEffect ( ME2 muss ich noch testen ) starten mit Fehlermeldung "... .exe funktioniert nicht mehr". Wahrscheinlich kommen die mit der Auflösung nich klar, denn mit einem normalen Moni läufts.
Da aber dann keine Config-Dateien angelegt werden , kann man da auch nix ändern.

Bei Left 4 Dead und L4D2 kann man die Auflösung nicht im Spiel einstellen, weil das Menue nicht lesbar ist. Das kann man aber im Steamordner unter "Steamapps/common/left 4 dead/left4dead/cfg/video.txt" manuell ändern. Die Tasta-Belegung ändert man im selben Ordner in der config.cfg .
Beide Dateien dann auf "schreibgeschützt" stellen sonst ändert L4d(2) das wieder selbstständig um.

Homefront hat das Problem, daß es zwar in 800x600 startet man aber dann im Spiel keine Auflösung einstellen kann. Das Popup-Menue ist einfach leer.
Manuelles Einstellen geht dann aber in "Eigene Dokumente/My Games/Homefront/GCGame/Config/GCEngine.ini".
Da die Datei auch auf "schreibgschützt" stellen, wie schon bei L4D gesagt.

Da ich annehme das es einige gibt die in Pivot spielen, gibts bald weitere Info´s


----------



## TheBlackSun (25. März 2011)

Hat schon irgendwer von euch Crysis 2 angespielt?
Habe bei mir den Effekt das wenn ich von "Sehr Hoch" auf "Extreme" wechsel wirklich nen harten FPS Einbruch habe.
Kann aber nicht wikrlich sagen warum... In Sehr Hoch bin ich quasi immer am VSync limit.

Wer andere erfahrungen?


----------



## Pain4Free (25. März 2011)

Habs leider noch nich, aber ich würde mal sagen das crysis einfach zu hart ist für die graka, das erste crysis hat ja immernoch einer besten grafik bis heute also von daher, das neue hab ich leider noch nich gesehen denke mal das frisst noch mehr leistung.

mal ne andere frage am rande ist mir grad so durch den kopf gegangen, ist eyefinity auch für 3D ausgelegt ? würde mich mal interessieren weil bisher, soweit ich weis ist das ja nur von Nvidia verfügbar naja und amd und nvidia ist so wie leberwurst und kuchen, das verträgt sich nicht oder irre ich mich ?


----------



## Wenzman (25. März 2011)

TheBlackSun schrieb:


> Hat schon irgendwer von euch Crysis 2 angespielt?
> Habe bei mir den Effekt das wenn ich von "Sehr Hoch" auf "Extreme" wechsel wirklich nen harten FPS Einbruch habe.
> Kann aber nicht wikrlich sagen warum... In Sehr Hoch bin ich quasi immer am VSync limit.
> 
> Wer andere erfahrungen?


 
Die hd 6990 hat bei 3 monitoren in etwa 35 fps,  da kann es mit einer 6970 schonmal knapp werden.


----------



## wilsonmp (26. März 2011)

Bei welchen Einstellungen?


----------



## poolk (27. März 2011)

Hi,

ich habe hier auch ein nerviges Problem:

Ich habe eine 3x1 Setup mit 3Stk FullHD monitoren von Benq (schnäppchen!). GRaka ist ne XFX 6870. Display sind normal 2x am DVI und 1x am miniDP über einen aktiven XFX miniDP-DVI Adapter.

Ich habe 3 Profile angelegt.

Single - Nur der mittlere Bildschirm läuft
Extended - alle bildschirme laufen im Extended modus mittlerer ist Primary
Eyefinity - ja, eyefinity halt

Nun das problem ist wenn ich zwischen den Profilen wechsle bringt er immer die Monitore durcheinander. Und das beste ist manchmal kann ich sie nichtmal mehr richtig sortieren im CCC.
Ein beispiel.
Monitore stehen bei mir
 1 ¦ 3 ¦ 2
Im CCC ist aber 
1 ¦ 2 ¦ 3

Wenn ich jetzt die 2 in die mitte ziehe im CCC und dann auf "Apply" klicke passiert nix. Und er benennt die Monitore um, da dachte ich er will mich verarschen... Auch geil ist
wenn ich bei diesem Beispiel die 2 in die mitte ziehe aber leicht nach oben oder unten aus der Achse bewege klappt alles tiptop... So mache ich es im Moment auch, zuerst stark aus der Achse, dann näher ran und so nimmt er es...

Hat evtl jemand ähnliche Probleme, oder evtl sogar eine Lösung dafür? Am Treiber liegts nicht hab jetzt wieder den alten 10.10 (glaub ich) drau hatte vorher den aktuellsten drauf mit dem neuen CCC, aber war genau das gleiche. Mit dem Unterschied das mit dem 11er Treiber immer der Grafiktreiber neu gestartet wurde weil er nicht mehr reagiert hat (Bild friert ein, wird schwarz, kommt wieder etc.)


----------



## TheBlackSun (30. März 2011)

> Bei welchen Einstellungen?


5040x1050, Sehr Hoch, 16:AF kein AA geforced. Beim Sprung auf "Extreme" hackelt es sobald die Lichteffeckte kommen.


----------



## TheBlackSun (30. März 2011)

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe hier auch ein nerviges Problem:
> 
> ...


Ahh bin leider auf Arbeit... wie war das... 
Also bei meine HP Monitor musste man hart einstellen das er immer auf dem DP Port hört. Und damm im CC bei Monotireinstellungen gibs irgendwo so ein Button "Monitorerkennung" automatisch suchen oder so.

Als ich den auf "nicht automatisch" gestellt hatte, hat er alles gespeichert. Weil der DP Wandler hat nen "Lag". Nachdem ich keine Wandler mehr benutze funzt alles Super.

Hoffe konnte dir helfen, muss nachher mal Zuhause schauen wie das genau hiess.


----------



## poolk (2. April 2011)

Hab deine antwort erst jetzt gesehen. Werde es morgen mal suchen/ausprobieren. Das macht mich noch wahnsinnig...


----------



## poolk (2. April 2011)

Wieder ein neues Problem hier:

Wenn ich eine Eyefinitygruppe erstelle werden 1 Desktop einfach auf alle 3 Monitore gespiegelt...


----------



## Pleusch (3. April 2011)

Ich habe mir jetzt diesen adapter hier gekauft in dem ALLE Pins belegt sind.

DisplayPort Adapter, InLine®, DisplayPort Stecker auf DVI-D 24+1 Buchse schwarz ( Displayport > HDMI / VGA / DVI Shop )

Aber er funktioniert nicht auch wenn ich nur einen Bildschirm an den einen Displayport anschliese.

Jetzt wurde mir gesagt ich soll mir einen aktiven kaufen. Das wäre der hier.

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wassergekühlte VGA-Karten » XFX DisplayPort zu DVI Adapter Active Dongle - Single Link

Der hat aber keine zusatliche spannungsversorgung. Also ist er auch Passiv.

Muss ich vill den Display port irgendwie aktivieren???

Ich habe zwei XFX HD5770 XXX im Crossfire. Auch mit deaktiviertem Crossfire geht es nicht auchnur einen Bildschirm am Displayport zu betreiben.


Oder kann es sein das ich hinter dem Displayport adapter keinen weiteren VGA adapter schalten kann? Zumal der aber auch ALLE Pins belegt hat:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...er-RETAIL.html


Ich bin ich ratlos.

Mfg

Pleusch


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2011)

Aalso.

1.Der erstgenannte Adapter ist passiv und damit überhaupt nicht zu gebrauchen.
2.Der zweite ist aktiv und bezieht seinen Strom aus dem Port, ist deswegen aber auf Single -Link DVI beschränkt(nur bis 1920*x)
3.VGA ist wieder ein ganz anderes Signal und muss daher mit einem aktiven DP->VGA Adapter erreicht werden. Der von HP soll da gehen.
4. Pins vorhanden ist nicht gleich Pins belegt.


----------



## Pleusch (3. April 2011)

Auf dem Adpater steht, unterstützt ALLE Display Port spzifikationen.
Und warum kann ich denn nicht nur den Displayport benutzen also mit nur einem Bildschirm und einem Passiven adapter?

ohne DVI oder an HDMI etwas angeschlossen zu haben?

Und warum brauch ich 2 Adpeter? ( Einen von DP aus DVI und einen aktiven von DVI auf VGA?) Oder geht das DVI auf VGA mit einem standart adapter bei dem alle pins belegt sind? Es gibt ja auch die Adapter die nur die hälfte belegt haben. ( 2 arten von DVI)

Und warum kann ich wenn ich CF deaktiviert habe alle 3 Monitore benutzen wobei der dritte an der zweiten karte am DVI ausgang angeschlossen ist.
Und warum kann ich dann den Desktop erweitern und Spiele auf 4092x768 Spielen?

Das heist doch das es von der Software aus geregelt ist das ich 3 Monitore an unterschiedlichen karten nicht Gruppieren kann obwohl es ohne weiteres funktionieren würde Oo?

Sprich Geldmacherei?

Mfg

Pleusch 

Screenshot folgen gleich


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2011)

Pleusch schrieb:


> Auf dem Adpater steht, unterstützt ALLE Display Port spzifikationen.
> Und warum kann ich denn nicht nur den Displayport benutzen also mit nur einem Bildschirm und einem Passiven adapter?
> 
> ohne DVI oder an HDMI etwas angeschlossen zu haben?


Kannst du ja, aber nicht wenn du einen Adapter auf VGA dahinter hängst. Der Adapter adaptiert nämlich nur auf DVI-D,


> Und warum brauch ich 2 Adpeter? ( Einen von DP aus DVI und einen aktiven von DVI auf VGA?) Oder geht das DVI auf VGA mit einem standart adapter bei dem alle pins belegt sind? Es gibt ja auch die Adapter die nur die hälfte belegt haben. ( 2 arten von DVI)


Du darfst eben nicht zwei Adapter hintereinander schalten. Also brauchst du DP zu VGA ohne Zwischenschritt.


> Und warum kann ich wenn ich CF deaktiviert habe alle 3 Monitore benutzen wobei der dritte an der zweiten karte am DVI ausgang angeschlossen ist.
> Und warum kann ich dann den Desktop erweitern und Spiele auf 4092x768 Spielen?
> Das heist doch das es von der Software aus geregelt ist das ich 3 Monitore an unterschiedlichen karten nicht Gruppieren kann obwohl es ohne weiteres funktionieren würde Oo?
> 
> Sprich Geldmacherei?


Das ist technisch ein riesen Unterschied. Zwei einzelne Karten können natürlich auch getrennt Bilder anzeigen. Nimmt man aber beide GPUs um ein Bild zu berechnen müsste man die Bildteile quasi mehrfach hin und her kopieren um eine Ausgabe auf beiden Karten zu nutzen(SoftTH scheitert hier z.B. auch, hat Nvidia mit 3D Surround allerdings irgendwie gelöst).


----------



## Pleusch (3. April 2011)

Und wo bekomme ich einen Adpater von DP auf VGA her der zu 100% es mir ermöglicht endlich 3 BIldschirme zu Gruppieren?

Denn ich habe nur DP auf DVI gefunden und der ist wie meine Grakas von XFX. Sprich das funzt steht außer frage. Aber meine Bildschirme machen nur VGA :/

MFG



Pleusch schrieb:


> Und warum kann ich denn nicht nur den Displayport benutzen also mit nur einem Bildschirm und einem Passiven adapter?
> 
> Ohne DVI oder an HDMI etwas angeschlossen zu haben?


 
Diese frage hätte ich gerne auch noch Beantwortet.


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2011)

Displayport und DVI/VGA sind vom Protokoll her komplett inkompatibel. Wenn die Graka Hersteller einen der ersten beiden Anschlüsse als DP ausführen, dann wird in der Regel neben dem Displayport auch ein DVI-I "Anschluss" damit verdrahtet welcher beim erkennen eines passiven Adapters aktiv wird.
Bei den Anschlüssen Nummer 3-x macht XFX das wohl mittlerweile nicht mehr. Ist auch nachvollziehbar, schließlich kann man dann auch direkt einen der erste beiden Ports nutzen und mehr als zwei "nicht Displayport" Anschlüsse können die HD5xx/HD6xxx Chips eh nicht gleichzeitig ansprechen.

Zum VGA Anschluss:
Siehe "Möglichkeit 3" im Startpost.

P.S. Bitte lass die Doppelposts in Zukunft sein.


----------



## Pleusch (3. April 2011)

Ist möglichkeit 3 nicht das gleiche wie ein passiver adpater den ich habe + einen DVI auf VGA adpater?


Kann mir nicht einfach jemand einen Adpter für meine Config posten?

Ich möchte einfach nur Eyefinity benutzen ohne bis nächstes jahr Adapter zu bestellen und zurück zu schicken die eh nicht funzen...

oder gibt es nicht die möglichkeit per software was zu erreichen. sodass ich wenigstens nicht mehr im Fenstermodus zocken muss...


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2011)

Das ist ein Gerät in dem sich eine Platine befindet welche aktiv Signale aus dem Displayport Format auf das VGA Format übersetzt und damit was vollkommen anderes!

Der Displayport ist so spezifiziert dass er eine (relativ schwache, daher der USB-Anschluss bei den Dual-Link Adaptern) Stromversorgung bietet. Man erkennt einen  passiven Adapter daher nicht(!) am fehlenden USB Anschluss(sondern meist an der wesentlich kleineren Bauform).

Es gibt für dich genau einen Adapter, das ist der von HP. Eine sinnvollere Lösung wäre aber den VGA-Monitor durch einen mit DVI(oder besser noch Displayport) zu ersetzen.

Zur Software: SoftTH(siehe Signatur) ist dafür da, dabei verlierst du aber die Beschleunigung durch Crossfire( oder brauchst eine dritte Karte zur Ausgabe).


----------



## Pleusch (3. April 2011)

Ich habe mir jetzt diesen Adapter hier bestellt und den anderen Storniert.

HP DisplayPort to VGA Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ich hoffe das war richtig so...


----------



## Pleusch (6. April 2011)

Hallo,


Ihr könnt Eve Online auch zu den Spielen mit Eyefinity support Schreiben .
Es macht alle auflösungen mit und man die die ausgangsgraka auswählen und zwischen 3 Anzeigemodis wechseln.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...timonitor-screenshots-eve-20100511-154151.jpg


----------



## Pleusch (6. April 2011)

Ist es eigentlich normal das dass Bild bei Egoshootern Rechts und Links auf den monitoren so gezerrt ist?

Gibts da keine möglichkeit das man die Monitore auch schräg stellen kann ohne das es einen knick an den Rändern des ersten Monitors gibt?


----------



## Olstyle (6. April 2011)

Das liegt am FOV. Bei den meisten Spielen kann man das händisch anpassen. Im WSGF gibt es infos zu so ziemlich jedem Spiel.
Der Adapter geht demnach?!


----------



## Pleusch (6. April 2011)

Ja der Adpater geht. Ist auch ne neue Version von dem Adapter der nicht mehr diese Probleme mitbringt wie sie im Thread stehen.

Ich frage mich im mom aber immernoch in welchem winkel ich die Monitore aufbauen muss Oo? Kann mir das wer verraten?



Ich dachte eigentlich das Eyefinity den blick nach rechts und links erweitert und nicht nur die fläche des mittleren Bildschirms. Das anwinkeln der Bildschirme verursacht nur das Linie nicht mehr Räumlich sonder durch den knick an den rändern der Bildschirme fast schon 2 Dimensinal und krum erschienen. 

Gibt es da nicht eine lösung?

Im grunde müsste ich doch wenn ich rechts oder links gucke das sehen was auch rechts oder links neben meinem Charakter steht oder nicht?


----------



## TheBlackSun (8. April 2011)

Pleusch schrieb:


> Ja der Adpater geht. Ist auch ne neue Version von dem Adapter der nicht mehr diese Probleme mitbringt wie sie im Thread stehen.
> 
> Ich frage mich im mom aber immernoch in welchem winkel ich die Monitore aufbauen muss Oo? Kann mir das wer verraten?
> 
> ...


 
Das ist abhängig vom Spiel. Wenn du z.Bsp Crysis 2 nimmst und das FOV bei 55 lässt, wird das zwar erweitert aber naja nicht so prall. Nimmst du aber FOV von 90 ist es quasi schon also ob du mit deinen Augen schauen würdest. Das hat nichts mit Eyefinity zu tun. Bei Eve Online z.Bsp wird nix gestreckt etc sondern schön erweitert.

Die Entwickler nutzen halt teilweise noch Engines von vor 5-6 Jahren. Oder bauen solche Seitenverhältnisse nicht richtig ein.
BTW: Seit dem letzten Crysis Patch ist da echt alles an der richtigen Stelle. Find ich klasse das wenigstens ein paar Hersteller das noch merken und auch was dran ändern.


----------



## pc-jedi (9. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe 3x19" Monitore mit DVI-Anschluss. Den Ersten habe ich direkt an DVI angeschlossen, den Zweiten per HDMI-DVI adapter(passiv) und den Dritten per DP auf DVI-Adapter(passiv). Aber Eyefinity ist immer noch nicht möglich. Ich habe mir jetzt mal den Thread durchgelesen und musste dann feststellen, dass ich einen aktiven Adapter brauche. Muss es ein aktiver DP auf DVI Adapter sein oder gibt es auch eine andere Möglichkeit?

MfG
pc-jedi


----------



## Olstyle (9. April 2011)

Für Eyefinity: Nein(ausser einen Monitor mit DP zu kaufen). Der günstige SingleLink Adapter reicht bei dir aber schon.

Allgemein: Eine kleine Graka/den eventuell vorhandenen IGP dazu setzen und SoftTH nutzen.


----------



## pc-jedi (9. April 2011)

Hi

Laut Alternate besitzt meine GraKar(MSI HD6950 TF II/OC)


> Schnittstellen	2 x DisplayPort - Apple Mini-DisplayPort


Kann ich dann folgenden Adapter nehmen: LogiLink Mini Displayport auf DVI Adapter | eBay denn dort steht:


> Er ist z.B. ideal geeignet zum Betrieb von Beamer, TFT, Plasma oder LCD TV mit DVI Anschluss an einem Macbook® oder Macbook Pro® von Apple®.


Es werden nur Applegeräte als Beispiel erwähnt.


----------



## Olstyle (9. April 2011)

Der von Logilink ist passiv. In den Apple Geräten sind normale PC Grafikchips, bis zu zwei Bildschirme über DVI ist daher natürlich auch ohne aktive Adapter möglich.

Wenn nicht irgendwo ausdrücklich aktiv steht kann man eigentlich fest davon ausgehen dass dem auch nicht so ist.
Sowas brauchst du:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a621720.html?fs=mini DisplayPort/Single-Link aktiv&in=


----------



## pc-jedi (9. April 2011)

Ah, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Werde mir mal den Adapter kaufen und dann meinen dritten Monitor klar machen.


----------



## Banane5 (13. April 2011)

hallo,
ich wollte mir eventuell auch eyefinity zulegen und mir zu meiner jetzigen 6950 eine 2. kaufen (6950 Sapphire Flex) und wollte wissen ob ich bei drei monitoren den gleichen gewinn an leistung durch cf habe wie bei einem monitor.
MfG banane5


----------



## pc-jedi (21. April 2011)

So ich bin es nochmal.

Ich habe mit jetzt diesen Adapter gekauft. Dieser ist aktiv, was auch auf der Verpackung steht. Aber mein Problem ist das dieser Adapter nur mit 70Hz bei einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 arbeitet. Wenn ich 60Hz einstelle dann sagt mir mein Bildschirm "Ausser Reichweiter", aber wenn ich ihn direkt an DVI anschließe, dann kann er mit 60Hz umgehen. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2011)

Ist das effektiv ein Problem? Dann stell halt 70Hz ein.


----------



## pc-jedi (21. April 2011)

Teilweise, weil beim Hochfahren des Rechners sehe ich dann nichts. (Truecrypt Pre-Boot-Verschlüsselung)


----------



## Banane5 (28. April 2011)

ich wurde mir auch gerne eyefinity zulegen und dazu vllt auch cf.  
würde eine 6950@6970 auch für hohe Auflösungen/ einstellungen reichen? ich würde auch ganz gerne aa/ af benutzen. 
wenn ich cf dazu kaufen würde, würde ich eine 6950 flex nehmen. ist es egal in welchen pcie slots die Karten stecken? die flex soll natürlich das Bild liefern.


----------



## <BaSh> (29. April 2011)

Beide sollten mindestens in einem x8 PCI E Slot eingesteckt sein um genug Leistung zubringen...


----------



## Banane5 (29. April 2011)

ja das ist klar meine Frage ist eher, ob beide grakas ein Bild senden.


----------



## Pain4Free (30. April 2011)

Moin Männers

Ich habe euch eine traurige Mitteilung zu machen, aus unerfindlichen gründen hat meine 6970 den geist aufgegeben, wieso weshalb warum weiß ich nicht.
Ausschlaggebend wird wahrscheinlich sein das ich meine Setup in ein Neues gehäuse verfrachtet habe, ich weiß nicht wie aber dabei ist die 6970 und meine Platte irgendwie kaputt gegangen, schließlich hab ich die ja nicht mit hammer und meißel da reingeprügelt.

Okay soweit zu meinem Standpunkt, frage an euch, ich hab in letzter zeit nicht mehr verfolgt ob neue Grafikkarten auf den Markt gekommen sind weil mein Setup für mich voll zufriedenstellend war, da ich aber sehr warscheinlich eine gutschrift bei XFX über die Karte erhalten werde hab ich mir gesagt wenn ich eine bessere karte haben kann und nicht allzuviel drauflegen muss auf die gutschrift dann nimm ich halt die, warum auch nicht 

Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen das es eine bessere momentan gibt, sie sollte schon einen guten tacken besser sein als die jetzige weil die 6970 bringt ja schon ne super leistung, nebenbei gesagt allen internetquellen und sonstigen threads entgegen kann ich mit meinem Setup jegliches Spiel mit AA und AF auf voller power und super flüßig zocken natürlich im Eyefinity modus ( soweit das spiel es unterstützt ) Bad Company 2 zb läuft auf vollgas und da kann wirklich alles explodieren zerstört werden usw ohne auch nur ein ruckeln zu verspüren, aber das nur nebenbei 

Wie gesagt ich frage euch nach einer neuen Lösung, da mein Pc momentan ausser gefecht ist und ich bei einem kollegen am rechner sitze kann ich natürlich nicht stundenlang im inet nach einer lösung suchen, ich vertraue auf euch und schaue so schnell es geht hier wieder vorbei. 

mfg. Pain


----------



## <BaSh> (30. April 2011)

Wenn du keine Multigpu-Karte aka hd6990 holen willst ist die hd6970 das nonplus Ultra


----------



## Banane5 (1. Mai 2011)

moin
ist es möglich erst einen mini dp auf dp adapter zu verwenden (passiv) und dann mit einem aktiven dp auf dvi adapter eyefinity einzurichten?
die anderen beiden monitore werden über dvi angeschlossen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2011)

Dürfte gehen(Mini-DP auf voll DP sind ja eigentlich nur Leitungen vom kleinen Steckertyp zur großen Buchse), es gibt aber auch Adapter die direkt von Mini auf DVI gehen.


----------



## pc-jedi (2. Mai 2011)

Hi

Ich habe ein Problem mit der Rahmenkorrektur, denn diese Option fehlt vollständig.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich dieses Problem lösen könnte?
Meine Monitore:
3mal 1280x1024 = 3840x1024
1.)2mal DVI und einer mit aktivem DP->DVI Adapter
2.)1mal DVI dual-link, hdmi->dvi adapter, DP-DVI Adapter

Hier funktioniert nicht mal eyefinity
3.)1mal DVI single-link, hdmi-dvi adapter, DP-DVI Adapter


----------



## Pain4Free (2. Mai 2011)

Nabend 

So die karre läuft wieder, zumindest vorrübergehend, die 6970 wird zu XFX geschickt hoffen wir mal das es nicht so lange dauern wird.

Eine sache hab ich noch, hab mir jetzt ne SSD platte geholt da die ja schneller sind, auch windows drauf usw, jetzt kommt das aber, ABER beim booten zeigt mir windows an "Scanning für Devices" dann scannt der ersma 10sek. dann kommt "no any device exist" aber er fährt trotzdem hoch, ich kann mir da kein reim draus machen wisst ihr was das sein kann ? liegt es an der SSD platte oder hat das BIOS ne klatsche weg ? 

mfg Pain


----------



## Pain4Free (3. Mai 2011)

weiß keiner was ? ich find keine lösung, auch der Computerhändler meines vertrauens hat sowas noch nie gesehen ...


----------



## Naboradd (3. Mai 2011)

Pain4Free schrieb:


> weiß keiner was ? ich find keine lösung, auch der Computerhändler meines vertrauens hat sowas noch nie gesehen ...


 
Hat dein Mainboard vieelicht 2 SATA-Controller (im Chipsatz und noch irgendwas von Marvel z.B.)? Wenn beide aktiviert sind, kanns schon gut sein, daß einer der beiden nix findet, der Rechner dann aber vom anderen bootet.
Also, was hast du für ein Mainboard, an welchem Anschluß hängt die SSD, was ist im BIOS eingestellt?


----------



## Pain4Free (3. Mai 2011)

ah sry hab in meiner wut über diesen kram vergessen infos rauszugeben mein fehler sry ^^

Also das board is von Asus - Model P7H55

insgesamt hat das 6 Sata anschlüsse.

Die SSD is auf Sata 1 und mein CD laufwerk auf Sata 2

im bios steht die speicherkonfiguration auf IDE, kann aber auch auf AHCI ( oder so ähnlich ihr wisst was ich mein ) umstellen aber dann erkennt der keine mehr

hoffe das konnte euch shconmal weiterhelfen


----------



## Banane5 (3. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage:
Wenn ich drei monitore anschliesse habe ich dann auch mehr Stromverbrauch ( ich meine damit, ob das Nt mehr Strom liefern muss). Das der gesamt Verbrauch steigt is klar mir ist nur wichtig, ob das nt
Mehr Strom liefern muss.


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (3. Mai 2011)

Muss man auch bei der hd 6970 den dritten Monitor mit Displayport anschließen?


----------



## Banane5 (3. Mai 2011)

Ich denke schon bei meiner 6950 muss man das auch.


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (3. Mai 2011)

Schade Schade.


----------



## Crymes (4. Mai 2011)

Mal ne Frage, würde folgende Config funzen?

2x HD 5770 in X8 Steckplätzen 

1. Monitor in HDMI Steckplatz der 1. Grafikkarte

2. Monitor in DVi oder VGA Port der 1. Grafikkarte

3.Monitor in HDMI/DVI/VGA Port der 2. Grafikkarte

Funktioniert dann Crossfire?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Mai 2011)

pc-jedi schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem mit der Rahmenkorrektur, denn diese Option fehlt vollständig.
> Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich dieses Problem lösen könnte?


 Welche Treiberversion hast Du installiert? Ich empfehle auf 11.4 (Display Driver, OpenCL Driver, Catalyst Control Center, ATI Catalyst Application Profiles) upzudaten! Im CCC findest du in der Auswahlleiste (links) die Rahmenkorrektur. Musste erst auch mal suchen, ist aber da. Man muss die Rahmenkorrektur jetzt extra nach dem Eyefintiy-Setup ausführen.


----------



## pc-jedi (4. Mai 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Welche Treiberversion hast Du installiert? Ich empfehle auf 11.4 (Display Driver, OpenCL Driver, Catalyst Control Center, ATI Catalyst Application Profiles) upzudaten! Im CCC findest du in der Auswahlleiste (links) die Rahmenkorrektur. Musste erst auch mal suchen, ist aber da. Man muss die Rahmenkorrektur jetzt extra nach dem Eyefintiy-Setup ausführen.


Ich habe Version 11.4 mit allem drum und dran. Und mit zwei Monitoren geht es auch wunderbar nur mit einem dritten nicht.


----------



## kuer (5. Mai 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, würde folgende Config funzen?
> 
> 2x HD 5770 in X8 Steckplätzen
> 
> ...






Jap  Netter Treat übringens


----------



## mpcSapZero (8. Mai 2011)

5x1 funtzt !!!!!!

Nach erfolgreicher Hilfe aus dem Widescreenforum und Umbau in mein eigenes Gehäuse sieht es jetz bei mir so aus.

Hab extra 2 Bilder von den Moni´s gemacht. Mein Raum ist leider so klein, daß ich nicht gerade fotografieren kann weswegen beim zweiten Bild die Beleuchtung etwas verfälscht ist und mit dem Gehäuse bin ich noch nich ganz fertig. Muss noch die weißen Netzteilkabel verschwinden lassen und das Display vorne noch anschliessen.


----------



## thomebau (9. Mai 2011)

Hi, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Exefinity2 Setup helfen.
Ich habe folgende Displays:

LG (HDMI, DVI, VGA)
HG (DVI,VGA)
SG (VGA)

und hatte eigentlich geplant sie wie folgt an meine HD6950 anzuschließen:

LG (Mini-DP => Mini-DP-DP-Adapter => DP-HDMI-Adapter => HDMI-Eingang)
HG (DVI (der obere Duallink)=> DVI-Eingang )
SG (DVI => DVI-VGA-Adapter => VGA-Eingang)

Alle 3 sind 21,5" Monitore mit 1980x1050px als Auflösung, also sollte dass doch eigentlich funktionieren oder?

Jetzt kann ich aber leider nur immer zwei Anzeigen anwählen zum erweitern/Klonen. Und den dritten SXGA TFT der an der ONboard Graka hängt)

Also entweder:
LG+HG+SXGA-TFT
LG+SG+SXGA-TFT
HG+SG+SXGA-TFT

Also irgendwas funktioniert nicht so wie es soll.
Ich brauche eigentlich nur:
LG+HG+SG
den SXGA-TFT könnte ich zur Not auch weg lassen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

(Zur Erklärung, LG=LG, HG=Hanns-G, SG=Samsung)


----------



## Banane5 (9. Mai 2011)

Du brauchst einen aktiven dp Adapter.


----------



## thomebau (9. Mai 2011)

Gehts evtl. auch ein bisschen konkreter?

Kann man Displayport denn nicht auf HDMI adaptieren ohne einen aktiven Adapter?
Das muss doch auch so gehen.


----------



## <BaSh> (9. Mai 2011)

Es wird mit einem passiven Adapter nur bis zu einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 funktionieren.
Für alles andere brauchst du einen aktiven Adapter.


----------



## thomebau (9. Mai 2011)

Aber ich kann doch Full HD auf dem LG (welcher via passiven DP-HDMI Adapter angeschlossen ist) ausgeben, das ist kein Problem, ich kann nur nicht mehr als 2 Monitore gleichzeitig an der Grafikkarte ansteuern !

Brauch ich da nen neuen Treiber kann das an der Software liegen?


----------



## <BaSh> (9. Mai 2011)

Welche Treiberversion hast du denn drauf? Ich kann 11.4 empfehlen.
Und ich glaube immer noch das es am Adapter liegt


----------



## Banane5 (9. Mai 2011)

also für drei monitore brauchst du auf jeden fall einmal dp!
wenn du keinen dp monitor hast musst du einen !aktiven! adapter verwenden. warum das so is weiß ich nicht aber es is so. wenn die monitore eh nur bis zu einer auflösung von 1920*1080 gehen kannst du den von sapphire für ca 25€ nehmen. wenn die auflösung höher ist musst duch auch einen deutlich teureren adapter nehmen. ich würde, wenn ich mir eyefinity an meine graka (habe auch die 6950) anschließen würde, was ich hoffentlich auch bald machen kann, 2x dvi+ 1x dp auf dvi (aktiv)
wenn dein einer monitor nur vga hat musste halt 1x vga statt dvi nutzen. aber du muss mindestens einmal dp benutzen!!


----------



## thomebau (9. Mai 2011)

Ich hab den von der CD genommen 8.8.irgendwas

Meinst du es nutzt was den neuen runterzuladen?
Meine Leitung is nämlich nich so der Hammer mit 64kb down.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2011)

Ohne den aktiven Adapter geht es nicht. Warum wurde in dem Thread hier schon zigtausend mal erklärt(und auch die SingleLink Modelle sind aktiv, denen reicht nur der Strom aus dem DP). Wenn dich interessiert: SuFU. Wenn nichrt: Trotzdem nen aktiven Adapter kaufen.

Halbwegs aktuelle Treiber gibts "zur Not" auf jeder PCGH DVD(und natürlich auch bei allen Konkurrenzmagazinen).


----------



## thomebau (9. Mai 2011)

Ich weis ja dass ich für auf DVI einen aktiven Adapter brauche, aber auch für HDMI? Single und Dual Link gibbet bei HDMI nämlich nicht.
Dazu habe ich nämlich noch keine Infos gefunden.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2011)

HDMI am PC ist DVI mit einem anderen Stecker. HDMI ist nämlich zu DVI voll abwärtskompatibel(ganz im Gegensatz zu DP) und mehr als DualLink DVI+ Tonkanal gibt afaik keine Consumer-Grafikkarte über HDMI aus, auch wenn da laut Spezifikation noch mehr durch passt.


----------



## thomebau (9. Mai 2011)

So, das wollte ich ja nur wissen ...

Ich hab aber ernsthaft noch nirgendwo einen aktiven DP auf HDMI Adapter gefunden.

Im Moment benutze ich den hier:
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=44549&agid=1340


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2011)

Theoretisch kann man einen von DP aktiv adaptierten DVI Anschluss danach auch passiv auf HDMI bringen Da HDMI an sich bei PC Bildschirmen nicht der digitale Anschluss der Wahl ist macht sich halt keiner die Mühe direkt aktive Adapter zu verkaufen.
Nehm halt den DVI Anschluss deines Monitors.


----------



## thomebau (9. Mai 2011)

Ist denn bekannt ob der hier funktioniert?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - HIS DisplayPort to Single Link-DVI Eyefinity Adapter

Dann kann ich da grade meinen alten Adapter mit "funktioniert nicht" reklamieren und mir den neuen bestellen.

EDIT:

Achso, nochwas, macht es denn was aus ob da ein MiniDP-DP Adapter dazwischen hängt oder brauche ich zwingen einen miniDP-DVI Adapter? Meine 6950 hat nämlich nur MiniDP.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2011)

Der Adapter sollte zu 99,9% gehen, der ist schließlich genau für Eyefinity ausgeschrieben und passives adaptieren auf Singellink würde auch keinen Sinn machen.
MiniDP zu DP ist kein Problem, das sind einfach nur Drähte ohne jede Signalveränderung.


----------



## pc-jedi (10. Mai 2011)

*Update:*
Ich habe mein Problem gefunden. Der eine Monitor ist teils defekt. Der Chip der das DVI Signal in DFP umwandelt ist defekt. Ich werde mal schauen ob man den SMD-Chip irgendwo nachkaufen kann. Notfalls ein neuer Monitor.


----------



## QuamQuam (11. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute
Ich hab heute das Forum gefunden und hab direkt mal eine Frage:
Ich hab 2x22" Widescreen (LG Flatron 2242T + Acer AL2216W) beide an  meiner Graka ATi Radeon 5700 HD angeschlossen. Klappt auch alles  wunderbar. Lg ist am HDMI anschluss  und Acer ist am DVI anschluss per  Adapter. DP anschluss ist also noch frei. Hab so ein bischen gegoogled  und mitbekommen das man an der Graka auch 3 monitore anschließen kann.  Ich würde gerne noch einen 19" Monitor anschließen.(Marke weiß ich grad  nicht/VGA anschluss)  Und würde die Monitore am liebsten komplett  seperat behandeln. Also nicht die Auflösung vergrößern, sondern nur den  3. Monitor erweitern. Wollte einfach mal fragen welcher Adapter dafür am  besten/billigsten/unkompliziertesten ist.
Hab nen Intel Core Quad CPU Q6600  , 4 Gig Ram   , Win 7 ultimate 64 bit
Mfg QuamQuam


----------



## <BaSh> (11. Mai 2011)

Meinst du mit erweitern das du z.B in Spielen auf allen 3 Spielst oder das er nur zum Beispiel TS³ anzeigt?


----------



## Awesomeless (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde...
ich drück mich jetzt schon seit 2 Tagen hier im Forum rum um eine Antwort auf mein Problem zu finden...leider vergebens.

Hab eine Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 und mir dazu den Active DisplayPort to Single-Link DVI Adapter von Sapphire bestellt.
Aus dem Forum hab ich rausgelesen, dass mit diesem Adapter, eine FullHD Auflösung möglich ist, jedoch nicht mehr.

Mein Problem ist jetzt aber, dass ich lediglich 1280x1024 einstellen kann.
Bei dem DVI und beim HDMI-Port ist es kein Problem die angeschlossenen Geräte auf 1920x1080 zu bekommen.
Hab ich jetzt also ein Verständnissproblem mit dem Adapter oder gibt es hardwaretechnische Unzulänglichkeiten bei mir???

System ist mit Win7 Pro 64 bit aufgesetzt. Treiber is der 11.5 drauf. Angeschlossene Monitore sind LG Flatron W2243T (2x). Als drittes soll dann noch mein Fernseh dran...aber das is ja jetzt mal zweitrangig.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2011)

Die ganzen Angaben gelten für 60Hz. Wenn du mehr wählst geht die Auflösung auch nicht so hoch. 
Und FullHD geht so oder so nur über reduced blanking was gerade ein Fernseher nicht unbedingt unterstützen muss.


----------



## Awesomeless (14. Mai 2011)

hm...wenn ich auf 60 Hz umstelle kann ich den Monitor am DP trotzdem nicht höher drehen...von der Auflösung her.

TV über HDMI und Monitor über DVI angeschlossen gibt keine Probleme und wird mit 1920x1080 angezeigt.
Nur der Monitor am DP bekommt nur als höchstes 1280x1024 angezeigt.

Ich mach irgendwas falsch...und find es nicht
Kann man dieses Reduced Blanking einstellen??? Bestimmt ne blöde Frage.


----------



## Dert (14. Mai 2011)

Hi ich bekomme einfach nicht den Widescreen Fixer in Unreal Tournement 3 gestartet...

ich habe diese Version davon:
http://www.widescreenfixer.org/file...7ed/4dcecaff/Widescreen Fixer (2011-04-23).7z

kann mir wär eine anleitung schreiben ??


----------



## Emsch (18. Mai 2011)

Hi, erstma moin moin in die Runde. Ich lese hier schon lange, nun mußte ich mich aber auch mal anmelden.
Es geht um folgendes:
Ich habe bereits 3 Monitore laufen klappt auch wunderbar. 
1x DVI-->DVI am oberen DVI Anschluß
1x HDMI-->HDMI 
1x MiniDisplayport-->DVI
so nun würde ich gerne noch meinen Fernseher als 4. Monitor anschließen. Die Glotze hätte VGA oder HDMI als Eingang.
Ich denke ein Adapter auf VGA bzw. HDMI am 2. DVI Anschluß der Karte funktioniert nicht???(oder doch),
also bräuchte ich nen Adapter.  Könnte mir jemand einen empfehlen (ist halt die Frage ob was passives funktionieren würde.

P.S. Die Karte ist eine 6950 im Referenzdesign

Danke für die Hilfe und macht weiter so, ist immer interessant hier bei euch


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2011)

Du bräuchtest einen weiteren aktiven Adapter.


----------



## Speedguru (31. Mai 2011)

Ich habe atm einen 24" und einen 19" als extended, würde günstig noch nen 19" bekommen. Ist eyefinity auf einem 24"(in der mitte) und zwei 19"ern seitlich gut?
System steht in der Signatur. Ach und das wären verschiedene monitore verschiedener marken!
Dass ich einen Adapter brauch weiß ich..

Grüße

Speed


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2011)

Eyefinity kann das afaik bis heute nicht, dafür müsstest du dann SoftTH dazu nehmen.


----------



## Speedguru (31. Mai 2011)

Hey, 

Sicher? Mir ist klar, dass dann der mittlere nicht die "normale" Auflösung fahren kann, aber wenn man bei allen die selbe einstellt müsste dies doch gehen, oder? Ich kann mit meinen 2 Bildschirmen im Moment (also 24"+19") Eine Gruppe machen, nur hat halt der 24" eine geringere Auflösung


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2011)

Eben das ist die Limitierung: Alle Monitore müssen bei Eyefinity die gleiche Auflösung haben. Bei einem 24"er zu zwei 19"ern hätte das dann einen Lupeneffekt auf dem mittleren Monitor da die gleiche Pixelzahl auf mehr Bildschirmfläche verteilt wird. Dürfte ziemlich schrecklich aussehen, kannst es ja mal mit den beiden ausprobieren. 

In Grenzen(nur DX 8,9 und da nicht überall) kann SoftTH da halt Abhilfe schaffen. Dort lassen sich beliebige Auflösungen verwalten und wenn man alle Monitore an einer Karte hat ist man dank lokalem verschieben der Bilddaten auch nicht sooo weit von der reinen Eyefinity Leistung weg.


----------



## Speedguru (31. Mai 2011)

Hey, 

ich würde das ja vorwiegend für Spiele benutzen, ich habe gehört mit SoftTH sind dann aber viele Spiele kaum spielbar... 
Möglich wäre ja auch Nur beim spielen Eyefinity zu aktivieren, und sonst das abzuschalten, damit er wieder in FHD glänzt^^
Was meinst du?


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2011)

Gerade in Spielen wird es ja hässlich(probier doch einfach mal aus wie es mit den zwei Monis aussieht!). Außerhalb von Spielen würde ich grundsätzlich immer den extended Desktop und nicht die Displaygruppe nutzen weil das Fenstermanagement von Windows dann viel besser funktioniert.

Die Vorurteile gegenüber SoftTH geht auf einen veralteten(v. 2.x ist deutlich schneller) und nicht besonders gewissenhaften(auch die alten Versionen kann man mit "multihead" deutlich beschleunigen) Kurztest von PCGH zurück und hat nicht viel mit dem zu tun wie ich es trotz mittlerweile "alter" GTX280 täglich nutzen kann. Besser wäre eine native Unterstützung von ATI/Nvidia für verschiedene Displays natürlich schon, die gibt es aber leider nicht.


----------



## Speedguru (31. Mai 2011)

Ich hätts ja getestet, aber ich muss nem Kumpel bescheit sagen, ob ich den Bildschirm brauch... und ich keine Zeit hatte... ich nehm den einen besorg mir nen Adapter (welcher ist da die beste Lösung?) und schau mir das auch mit SoftTH an, ich bekomm den Moni ja günstig.

Grüße 

Speed


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2011)

Du schreibst doch dass du im Moment zwei Bildschirme hast. Auch damit kannst du ja innerhalb von 10 Minuten ausprobieren wie schlimm das Größenverhältnis wird(Gruppe Einrichten und kompatibles Spiel starten).

Zum Adapter: Wie gehabt ein aktiver SingleLink Adapter:
XFX aktiver DisplayPort/Single-Link DVI Adapter (MA-AP01-PD1K) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Speedguru (31. Mai 2011)

Sorry ich war damals unter Zeitdruck, da ich ihm bescheitgeben musste...  werde das gleich nachholen


----------



## Speedguru (1. Juni 2011)

Sorry für Doppelpost:
Aber ist es möglich ohne Adapter zwei als erweiterten Desktop zu nutzen, weil der Adapter kommt erst spät, ich hoffe Samstag, ich schaffe es nur 2 Biildschirme gleichzeitig zum laufen zu bekommen.
2 sind über DVI und einer über HDMI.

MFG

Speed


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2011)

Ist es nicht. Die Limitierung auf zwei "nicht DP" Monitore hat nichts mit Eyefinity im speziellen zu tun sondern trifft allgemein zu.


----------



## Speedguru (2. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank Olystyle!
Dann werde ich halt noch warten müssen...

Grüße

Speedguru


----------



## thomebau (5. Juni 2011)

So, mittlerweile läuft mein Eyefinity3 Setup mit der 6950 (nochmals Danke für eure Hilfe) aber ich hab ein Problem mit COD6

Und zwar funktioniert alles prächtig, bis auf eines, wenn ich im Spiel den Widescreenfixer aktiviert habe und gehe dann wieder aus dem Spiel kann ich das Menü  nicht mehr per Maus bedienen, nur noch per Tastatur, was so weit auch kein Problem wäre, müsste ich nicht etwas anklicken um online Spiele zu suchen...

Gibt es dafür schon eine Lösung?


----------



## Malcorium (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo, 

ich hab da mal eine Frage, ist es möglich das auf einem, Monitor ein Spiel läuft aber nicht im Fenster sondern im Vollbildmodus und auf dem anderen Monitor wir der Desktop dar gestellt mit dem man dann im Internet Surfen kann?


----------



## <BaSh> (26. Juni 2011)

Sicher, dann switcht du aber bei den meisten Spielen aus dem Spiel.


----------



## Malcorium (26. Juni 2011)

aber ich sehe was dann noch im Spiel abgeht oder wird das Spiel minimiert?


----------



## <BaSh> (26. Juni 2011)

Bei einigen Spielen minimiert es sich, bei anderen nicht, ist also Spielabhängig


----------



## Speedguru (26. Juni 2011)

kommt drauf an, bei Source spielen minimiert sichs, Starcraft 2 ist dann im Fenstermodus udn BC2 auch, wenn man draufklickt dann wieder Vollbild...


----------



## Major Blackbird (26. Juni 2011)

Ich habe momentan ein 5760x1080er Setup mit einer Sapphire 5850 Vapor-X @ 2GB GDDR5 (unübertaktet) und einer X6 1090T CPU (auch unübertaktet). Leider ruckelt es jetzt bei etwas anfordernden Spielen (v.a. Crysis und stark gemoddetes Oblivion, bei Risen auch ein bisschen), außerdem wird die GraKa ziemlich laut (war ja zu erwarten)
Jetzt ist mal eure Meinung gefart, ist es sinnvoller in ein Crossfire Setup mit ner runtergetakteten 5850 Toxic 2GB @Standarttakt (ist momentan billiger als ne zweite Vapro X karte mi 2GB) zu investieren oder soll ich lieber auf ne neuere Karte Wechseln? Ist es Strom/Leistungsmässig sinnvoller eine 5870er Vapor X 2GB als Partner für meine 5850er zu kaufen? (geht ja meines Erachtens auch)

MFG MTomsi


----------



## Deimos (26. Juni 2011)

Major Blackbird schrieb:


> ...


Von einer 5870 wirst du nichts haben, die skaliert schlechter als eine zweite 5850 dazu.
Habe sogar ein Review dazu gefunden: ATI Radeon HD 5870 + 5850 Crossfire - Mixing Video Cards - Final Thoughts and Conclusions - Legit Reviews

Habe auch zwei 5850er drin, und die laufen relativ gut auf 5760x1080. Die forderndsten Spiele kannst du i.d.R. nicht mit AA  spielen. Für die grosse Masse reichts aber, insb. wenn du noch übertaktest.

Mit einer 6970 (2 GByte bei der Auflösung!) hättest du halt die typischen CF-Krankheiten nicht, die Power verglichen mit 2 5850 ist wohl ähnlich, wenn auch mit wenigen Vorteilen für die CF-Lösung. Die Vorteile _*einer *_Karte würden das imo aber aufwiegen.

Die Frage ist nur, ob du den Mehrpreis einer 6970 ggü. einer zweiten 5850 zu zahlen bereit bist.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juni 2011)

Ich habe letztens mit meiner 6950 auf 2x24" Minecraft und ACB gespielt!
Ich hätte so gerne eine günstige Single-GPU-Grafikkarte mit genug Power für 3x1920x1080 
Eyefinity ist einfach epic.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Major Blackbird (27. Juni 2011)

So teuer ist eigentlich eine 6790 im Vergleich zu einer 5850 Toxic nicht
Ich werds mir jedenfalls mal überlegen, vielleicht warte ich aber auch auf die nächste Generation, dann nimm ich halt bei Oblivion den einen oder anderen Shader weg, schon ist das Problem temporär gelöst.

Gibts eigentlich einen Möglichkeit bei Eyefinity diesen Fischaugeneffekt wegzuschalten? Der kommt in Minecraft oder bei diversen Strategiespielen nämlich etwas schlecht...

MFG der schwarze Vogel


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2011)

It's not a bug, it's a feature:
Widescreen Gaming Forum • View topic - Bars between screens and side screen distortion please read


----------



## jianan (27. Juni 2011)

AMD ATi sind die besten


----------



## böhser onkel (27. Juni 2011)

Denk ne 6950 is ok


----------



## Kuppy (28. Juni 2011)

Hi, hab ne kurze Frage:
Und zwar kauf ich mir einen neuen Monitor und der hat einen Displaport gleich mit dran, da ich bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch/Wand jetzt alles mit weißen Kabeln eingerichtet habe sollte natürlich auch das direkte Displayport Kabel weiß sein.
- PC hat eine 5850 drin..
Nun gibt es davon bei 3 - 5m nur wenig Auswahl und ich müsste daher ein *Displayport zu Mini Displayport* Kabel nehmen. Wenn ich dieses nun an den PC anschließe und am Monitor dann einen einfach *Adapter* dranhänge geht das ??
Frage halt nur wegen dem sonst aktiven Adapter und der wäre halt nur passiv, aber es ist ja der selbe Typ - also bin ich mir unsicher 
MfG


----------



## Major Blackbird (28. Juni 2011)

> It's not a bug, it's a feature:
> Widescreen Gaming Forum • View topic - Bars between screens and side screen distortion please read



Mir ist bewusst dass der Effekt absichtlich war, ich suche bloß nach einer Lösung zum entfernen von diesem, z.B. Änderungen in der .ini der Spiele oder über den ATI CCC.
Leider ist mir auch nicht ganz klar, wo im Link was über den Fischaugeneffekt stehen sollte, Auf den Bildern ist er jedenfalls nicht zu erkennen. Außerdem ist hier hauptsächlich von TH2GO die Rede, nichts aber von Eyefinity.

Trotzdem aber Danke für die Hilfe!

MFG Blackbird


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2011)

Dieser Effekt kommt vom Kamera Design im Spiel. 
Das berechnete 3D Bild wird zur Wiedergabe auf eine Kugel mit Durchmesser x projiziert. Deren Wölbung sieht man halt . Je nach Spiel ändern FoV Einstellungen den Durchmesser. Das hat dann aber auch zur Folge dass in der Mitte gestaucht wird.

So steht es auch in dem Link und das ist unabhängig davon ob man die Technik zum simulieren eines großen Monitors(und nichts anderes tuen alle Techniken) jetzt Eyefinity, TH2Go, Nvidia Surround, MView oder SoftTH nennt.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juni 2011)

Mal eine frage ....weiß jemand ob die Powercolor 6870 Eyefinty 6 schon im Handel ist bzw wann sie kommt ?


----------



## Saufbaer (29. Juni 2011)

Heyy,

ich würde gerne wissen, ob ich die Asus HD 5770 1GB CuCore mit 3 x Dell UltraSharp U2311Hbetreiben kann.

Die Graka hat 1x HDMI 1x VGA 1xDVI, wenn ich nen http://www.amazon.de/HP-DisplayPort...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1309382583&sr=1-1DisplayPort to VGA nehmen würde und den Adapter am Mointor Anschließen würde und dann mit VGA Kabel zur Graka gehe. Funst das? Oder kann man den Adapter nur an der Graka anschließen?


----------



## Major Blackbird (30. Juni 2011)

Wg. dem Adapter: Nimm halt den da:
http://www.amazon.de/SAPPHIRE-Activ...C5Y4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309448390&sr=1-1

der ist auf DVI und kommt dir auch noch billiger. Außerdem kann ich dir garantieren, dass er zu Eyefinity kompatibel ist, da ich ihn selbst habe. Sonst müsste es gehen, da in der Amazon Artikelbeschreibung selbst drinnen steht, dass die Karte Eyefinity unterstützt, außerdem sind die 5770 er Chips auch dafür vorgesehen. Bloß mit den Fps in neueren Spielen wirst du mit der Karte Problemem bekommen.

MFG Blackbird


----------



## Cola_Colin (3. Juli 2011)

Auch mal eine Frage, möglich dass die schon mal irgendwo gestellt wurde, kann es dann nicht finden.

Ich würde gerne 3 Monitore an einer Graka betreiben, und werde mir hierfür wohl einer der Sapphire Flex Karten holen, weil kein Displayport bei meinen 3 Monitoren vorhanden ist.
Allerdings will ich nicht auf allen 3 Spielen, dass tue ich nur auf dem Hauptbildschirm. Die Bildfläche der drei Monitore möchte ich zum arbeiten verwenden, aktuell arbeite ich nur mit 2en. 
Auch sind die Monitore unterschiedlich:
17" 1280*1024
19" 1280*1024
21,5" 1920*1080

Die Frage: Bei Eyefinity ist immer die Rede davon, alle Monitore zu einem großen "zusammenzufassen", was für Spiele ja cool sein mag.
Aber ich habe die schwere Vermutung, dass das im Windowsbetrieb eher unschön ist, wenn sich ein Fenster dann über alle 3 Monitore maximiert.
Ist es also möglich die 3 Monitore auch "normal" zu betreiben, sprich auf jedem Monitor jeweils ein Fenster maximiert zu haben und die Taskbar von Windows nur auf dem in der Mitte zu haben ? Also stinknormaler 3 Monitorbetrieb mit erweitertem Desktop.

Es würde mich zwar wundern, wenn nicht, aber wollte lieber nachfragen bevor ich Geld für eine neue Graka ausgebe^^


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2011)

Geht natürlich auch. 
Eyefinity kann zugeschaltet werden, ist aber kein Normalzustand.


----------



## Cola_Colin (3. Juli 2011)

Gut ^^
Danke


----------



## X Broster (3. Juli 2011)

Kuppy schrieb:


> - PC hat eine 5850 drin..
> Nun gibt es davon bei 3 - 5m nur wenig Auswahl und ich müsste daher ein *Displayport zu Mini Displayport* Kabel nehmen. Wenn ich dieses nun an den PC anschließe und am Monitor dann einen einfach *Adapter* dranhänge geht das ??
> Frage halt nur wegen dem sonst aktiven Adapter und der wäre halt nur passiv, aber es ist ja der selbe Typ - also bin ich mir unsicher
> MfG


Das müsste klappen, weil ob Mini DP oder DP, DP bleibt DP.

Aber genau wissen es nur die Spezis hier.


----------



## Kuppy (3. Juli 2011)

Ah, denk mal auch - danke für die Bestätigung, werde es dann in gut zwei Wochen testen und meine Monitore endlich mal an die Wand bringen und dann auch endlich bessere Position haben ^^ 
MfG


----------



## naxus (3. Juli 2011)

habe jetzt keine screens zur hand aber bei wow klappen 
(M=Monitor)

M+M+M

M+M+M
+  +   +
M+M+M

das sieht aber sch**** aus

M
+
M
+
M

M+M
+  +
M+M


----------



## Saufbaer (7. Juli 2011)

Heyy,

ich bins noch mal. Also ich habe eine Graka mit 1 x HDMI 1x VGA 1x DVI (radeon 5770) wäre es möglich den dvi ausgang zu einem display port umzuwandeln und dann an bildschirm anzuschließen? Würde dann 3 Bildschirme mit DP kaufen. Biette helft mir!! Ich denke die Adapter funktionieren nru in eine Richting und nicht andersrum. Ich würde gerne dvi kabel zu adapter an bildschirm.Sagt mal bitte, ob das klappt

flo


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2011)

Ob es möglich ist weiß ich nicht. Fakt ist aber dass es total unnötig ist weil jeder Monitor mit DP auch einen DVI-Eingang besitzt.


----------



## Saufbaer (7. Juli 2011)

aber ein Monitor muss ja mit DisplayPort verbunden sein um Eyefinity möglich zu machen


----------



## pc-jedi (7. Juli 2011)

Aber dazu muss deine GraKar einen DP Anschluss bereit stellen, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2011)

Genau so ist es.
Was für ein Modell ist das denn? Das Referenzmodell hätte 2xDVI, 1x HDMi und 1xDP. Wobei dann in der Tat der DP Anschluss benutzt werden muss wenn man drei Bildschirme betreiben will.


----------



## pc-jedi (7. Juli 2011)

Und wenn man keinen Monitor mit DP Eingang hat sollte man sich einen *AKTIVEN* DP Adapter besorgen.


----------



## MaxMax (9. Juli 2011)

jep, ein aktiver DP adapter ist unumgänglich: hab den normalen Sapphire Displayport-To-DVI in verwendung Sapphire aktiver DisplayPort/Single-Link DVI Adapter (44000-02-40R) | Geizhals.at Österreich und mittels minidp-zu-dp adapter an einer hd6950 hängen. das funktionierte super bis jetzt: jetzt hab ich aber leider versucht, an einer zweiten graka mittels hdmi einen LCD TV anzuschliessen, seitdem spielt das eyefinity verrückt: windows 7 x64 will alle monitore immer klonen (ich kann keinen hauptbildschirm mehr auswählen) und das AMD vision control center glaubt, ich habe alle desktops erweitert, will das natürlich deaktivieren usw. nach einrichten der eyefinity gruppe (alles erfolgreich laut amd vision center!) hab ich nachher 3 geklonte desktops mit je 1280x1024 (es sind nur 19" TFTs die ich verwende), aber keine eyefinity group: es gäbe zwar sowohl unter den anzeigeeinstlellungen vom vision control center die möglichkeit "gruppiert: 3840x1024" anzuwählen, als auch unter win7 bildschirmsteuerung, aber wenn ich okey klicke, kommt nur: diese auflösung wird nicht unterstützt.
hat wer eine idee?
lg


----------



## Major Blackbird (9. Juli 2011)

> hdmi einen LCD TV



Welche Auflösung hat der?


----------



## MaxMax (9. Juli 2011)

1080p hat der lcd tv, mittlerweile hab ich den tv eh wieder entfernt aus den bildschirmeinstellungen, aber eyefinity geht weiterhin nicht. treiber runter und wieder rauf brachte auch nix, systemrestore geht auch nicht -> ich fürcht fast nur neuinstallation hilft mir weiter oder?


----------



## Major Blackbird (10. Juli 2011)

Soweit ich weiss geht eyefinity nur mit einer 3 mal gleicher Auflösung.

Hast du schon mal die 2. GraKa ausgebaut?


----------



## P@tC@sh (13. Juli 2011)

Hier,falls noch Screens für die Main benötigt werden.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## biohaufen (13. Juli 2011)

JOEYBIAFRA schrieb:
			
		

> Hier,falls noch Screens für die Main benötigt werden.
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Das sieht genial aus xD


----------



## Deadhunter (14. Juli 2011)

Moin jungs, 

kurze frage, habe seit gestern Nvidia Surround aber Glücklich bin ich nicht .....

die Seitlichen Bildschirme sind wieder stark gezoomt.... muss ich da ihrgend was mit dem FoV oder so anpassen?

LG E 2360 3x
GTX 570 Phantom 2x


oder gibt es da allgemein was zu beachten?

vielen dank!!!

mfg


----------



## P@tC@sh (14. Juli 2011)

Deadhunter schrieb:


> Moin jungs,
> 
> kurze frage, habe seit gestern Nvidia Surround aber Glücklich bin ich nicht .....
> 
> ...


 

Bin jetzt nicht ganz sicher,in der Regel ist es oftmals ein bisschen  Fischäugig.Hast du dir mal die Screens auf der ersten Seite  angeschaut?Sofern möglich ist das Einstellen des FoV natürlich erste  Sahne und denke kannst damit etwas das gezoomte (an den äusseren  Schirmen) rausnehmen,sofern dir dann das nahe Sichtfeld zusagt.Am besten nimmst du dir ein Titel bei dem dies möglich ist und experimentierst.

Habe mal (hatte ich mal zum Testen gemacht) ein paar Screens mit verschiedene FOVs angehängt.


----------



## Marquis (15. Juli 2011)

Was ist denn hier los, da ist man ein paar Tage nicht on und wird gleich angeheftet 

Werde die Screenshots die nächsten Tage einpflegen, bin zeitlich leider ziemlich ausgelastet

@Deadhunter: Hängt auch vom Spiel ab, bei manchen gibts mehr, bei anderen weniger Fisch

@MaxMax: Wenn du auch mit den 2 gleich aufgelösten Monitoren keine EF Gruppe erstellen kannst, dürfte sich das EDID zu stark unterscheiden. Schon versucht, wenn du nur 2 Monitore angeschlossen hast, erst zu clonen und dann die Gruppe zu erstellen?


----------



## GTBTS (18. Juli 2011)

Hi, ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken mir Eyefinity zuzulegen, hätte dazu aber vorher ein paar Fragen.

Kann man davon ausgehen, dass 2 hd 6970 in Crossfire die meisten oder alle Spiele in 5040x900 mit AA und AF oder 5XXXx1080p ohne AA und mit AF mit einer stabilen Framerate (min 50 fps) schaffen? 
Tests und Reviews findet man ja kaum im Internet.


----------



## MaxMax (18. Juli 2011)

@GTBTS schau mal hier: My HD6970 Multi-GPU scaling Eyefinity review


----------



## GTBTS (19. Juli 2011)

Thx für den Link.

Ich habe mir jetzt ein paar Videos angeschaut und weiß nicht ganz was ich davon halten soll.
Das Spielerlebniss scheint schon atemberaubend zu sein, allerdings schwanken die FPS.

Bei Mafia 2 hat man maxed out in x900p zwischen 50 und 110 fps, also vollkommen in Ordnung.
Bei Aliens vs Predators in derselben Auflösung auch zwischen 40 und 100, grenzwertig aber ok.
In Spielen wie Lost Planet 2 fallen die fps dann aber auch mal auf 30 fps herunter. 

Wie sieht das dann erst mit Crysis 2 mit dx 11 und HD texture pack oder crysis 1 aus? 15fps? 

Bin gerade unentschlossen, auf der einen Seite scheint es Spaß zu machen, aber auf der anderen Seite fallen mir die FPS in den ein oder anderen Spielen zu oft in den roten Bereich.

Hat schon jemand Crysis 1 oder crysis 2 dx11 ohne Kantenglättung oder mit wenig kantenglättung mit einem ähnlichen Setup getestet?


----------



## MaxMax (19. Juli 2011)

@GTBTS: also vorweg würde ich mir 5040x900 aus dem kopf schlagen, ich find sogar, dass das "üblichere" 5xxxx1080p  blödsinn ist, hast dir schonmal ausgerechnet, was das für ein seitenverhältnis ergibt? und wie arg die äusseren displays im FoV verzerrt werden (v.a. wenns game nicht optimiert ist auf eyefinity)? wenn, dann machen 3x1080p displays, aber 90° verdreht, also im pivot modus 3XXXx1920 viel mehr sinn, IMHO.

bezüglich performance problemen: also lost planet 2 ist halt ein nvidia optimiertes spiel, da hats eine ati von haus aus schon schwerer (auch im single display modus, siehe auch hawx 2) und crysis 2@ultra in 3x1080p mit min 40fps -> da wirst wohl auf quadSLIgtx580 oder quadhd6970 aufrüsten müssen, oder auf die übernächste graka generation warten...ich selbst hab mit crysis 2 @ultra schon in 3840x1024 (3x19") mit einer einzigen hd6950@6970 in outdoor levels grad mal 13-15fps, mehr als 23fps hab ich glaub ich noch nicht gesehen, ausser ich drehe objekt/shaderdetails auf extrem runter, dann gehts so lala mit 30fps aber nicht ideal....crysis 1 hab ich noch nicht probiert, denke aber, dass da ein dualcrossfire@6970 ausreichen sollte.
lg


----------



## GTBTS (19. Juli 2011)

Ja, aber bei 3 oder 4 Karten möchte ich mir die Mikroruckler nicht antun.

Ich habe auch schon überlegt mir 2 hd 6990 zuzulegen, aber das ruckelt ja als hätte man 10 fps.


----------



## P@tC@sh (19. Juli 2011)

Habe hier noch ein paar Screens,falls benötigt.

Bin gerade bei Dead Space 2 dran,habe aber erst ab Chapter 6 gemerkt dass Eyefinity auch funktioniert.Wollte noch etwas von dem Spiel posten,habe aber bis jetzt(ca.Chapter 7) ab Chapter 6 nichts passendes gefunden.

Mal abgesehen von Multihead habe ich ar*ch Spass an RFA,mir hat schon RF-Guerrilla gefallen.


----------



## M.Holder (20. Juli 2011)

Ich habe jetzt auch ein Eyefinity System mit 3* 23".
Alles lief auf Anhieb, keinerlei Probleme mit dem Treiber etc...

Nun warte ich nur noch auf meine 2 HD6950...


----------



## P@tC@sh (21. Juli 2011)

@M.Holder:Schön und viel Spass.

Für die Main evtl. ???


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juli 2011)

@JOEYBIAFRA:
Es gibt einen eigenen Thread für Bilder:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...le-und-sonstige-multimonitor-screenshots.html


----------



## P@tC@sh (23. Juli 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @JOEYBIAFRA:
> Es gibt einen eigenen Thread für Bilder:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...le-und-sonstige-multimonitor-screenshots.html


 

Yup.-Lucky+Devil- hat mich auch schon  per PN auf den Thread hingewiesen.


----------



## MrAmerica (2. August 2011)

Hi,

Ich hätte folgende Frage da ich mir auch Eyeinfinity mit der Saphire Radeon HD6870 Flex zugelegt habe.

1. Ich habe das so eingestellt das alle 3 Bildschirme ein Display sind möchte aber zB Mozilla Firefox NUR im linken Bildschirm maximieren.

2. Ich möchte VCL Media Player beim Filme gucken nur auf einem Bildschirm (rechts) maximieren.

Leider wird mir alles über alle 3 Bildschirme angezeigt.

Möchte zB spielen über 3, dann wieder links surfen, rechts vcl media player, mitte spielen usw.?

Gibts da was einfaches zum umstellen?

Vielen Dank

lg

mrA


----------



## Olstyle (2. August 2011)

Von du Hydravision installierst und Hydragrid benutzt geht das afaik. Mangels Eyefinity kann ich es aber nicht testen.
Alternativ legst du dir das Umschalten zwischen Eyefinity und erweitertem Bildschirm auf Hotkeys.


----------



## <BaSh> (3. August 2011)

Kann mir jemand einen Monitorhalter für 3x24" empfehlen?


----------



## MrAmerica (3. August 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Von du Hydravision installierst und Hydragrid benutzt geht das afaik. Mangels Eyefinity kann ich es aber nicht testen.
> Alternativ legst du dir das Umschalten zwischen Eyefinity und erweitertem Bildschirm auf Hotkeys.


 

Hallo, hat funktioniert vielen dank. Habe das über erweiterten Desktop eingestellt mit den einzelnen Bildschirmen und mit Catalyst Control Center das mit Eyeinfinity. Zudem habe ich das alles dann gespeichert sodas ich über eine Verknüpfung umschalten kann.

lg

mrA


----------



## TheBlackSun (6. August 2011)

Tach,

So nach ewigen Suchen (fast 6 Monate) habe ich nun endlich mein Setup gefunden. Da wir hier ja immer bissl was neues Austesten, hier mein 5x22" Monitor Setup.
Funktioniert ohne Probleme. Die unteren 3 sind zum Spielen. Die oberen beiden jeweils seperat zum Anzeigen von Infos.

Nur so mal als Inspriration 

Sorry für die Quali, halt Handy und unterschiedliche Helligkeit ist...grenzwertig


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (6. August 2011)

Mit welcher eyefinity Graka betreibst du denn dieses Setup ?


----------



## TheBlackSun (6. August 2011)

Wie in meiner Signatur zu sehen. Asus EAH6970 DCII Wieso?


----------



## TheBlackSun (6. August 2011)

;3282414 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand einen Monitorhalter für 3x24" empfehlen?


SV10 3-TFT Monitor Tischhalter VESA 30 kg Weiß | eBay

Aber ich glaube das wird zu klein. Maximal glaube ich 22". Musste mal ausmessen.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (6. August 2011)

Aso... ok, danke ! Ich seh die Signaturen nicht, weil ich mit dem Handy online bin... 

Ich frage, weil ich mir überlege, ob ich mir die 6970 oder die 6950 holen soll... was meinst du ?


----------



## TheBlackSun (6. August 2011)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Aso... ok, danke ! Ich seh die Signaturen nicht, weil ich mit dem Handy online bin...
> 
> Ich frage, weil ich mir überlege, ob ich mir die 6970 oder die 6950 holen soll... was meinst du ?


 
Relativ egal. Die meisten 6950 kannst du auf eine 6970 heben. Was wichtig ist, ist RAM je mehr je besser. Was dein Geldbeutel hergibt  Also ich bin zufrieden mit der 6970. Die 6950 ist ja quasi das gleiche. Was willst den bauen? Also Anzahl Monis, Auflösung etc


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (7. August 2011)

Ok...

Bauen will ich 3 Monitore vorerst.
1 Fernseher und 2 23 zöller...
Alle 3 sollen auf FullHd laufen.

Im Auge habe ich zur Zeit die sapphire 6950 dirt 3 Edition mit 2gb ...

Was meinst Du / Ihr ?


----------



## P@tC@sh (7. August 2011)

TheBlackSun schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> So nach ewigen Suchen (fast 6 Monate) habe ich nun endlich mein Setup gefunden. Da wir hier ja immer bissl was neues Austesten, hier mein 5x22" Monitor Setup.
> Funktioniert ohne Probleme. Die unteren 3 sind zum Spielen. Die oberen beiden jeweils seperat zum Anzeigen von Infos.
> ...


 

Schön gefällt mir,ich finde schade das die Grafikarte beim Spiel nicht voll auf 3D umstellt,sobald irgendwo ein Flash-Video o.ä. läuft, sonst könnte man schön etwas auf Tv(Zatoo) auf Monitor 4 oder 5 nebenbei schauen bzw. laufen lassen.


----------



## TheBlackSun (7. August 2011)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Ok...
> 
> Bauen will ich 3 Monitore vorerst.
> 1 Fernseher und 2 23 zöller...
> ...



Spricht nichts dagegen. Bin zwar eiegntlich kein Freund von unterschiedlichen Monitor Grössen, Aber du wirst dir schon was dabei gedacht haben  Ansonsten gisb nix dran auszusetzen


----------



## TheBlackSun (7. August 2011)

JOEYBIAFRA schrieb:


> Schön gefällt mir,ich finde schade das die Grafikarte beim Spiel nicht voll auf 3D umstellt,sobald irgendwo ein Flash-Video o.ä. läuft, sonst könnte man schön etwas auf Tv(Zatoo) auf Moni 4 oder 5 nebenbei schauen bzw. laufen lassen.


 Kann ich nicht richtig nachvollziehen... Wenn ich bei mir Eve aufhabe und oben da nen Flash Video anschmeisse funzt alles supi....


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (7. August 2011)

Naja, der Fernseher steht nicht bei den beiden monis...


----------



## TheBlackSun (7. August 2011)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Naja, der Fernseher steht nicht bei den beiden monis...


Höm? Willst dann 2 zusammenschalten?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (7. August 2011)

1 Desktop, der soll auf dem tv auch angezeigt werden, und ein Ressourcenmonitor...

Also der tv soll Freunden dienen, die auf der Couch sitzen... und für FIFA genutzt werden...

Tv und moni sind auch schon so vorhanden... im mom fehlt nur der 3. / 2. Monitor und ne eyefinity karte... weil meine geforce wohl keine 3 Monitore Unterstützt... (gtx 275)


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. August 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen !
(M)ein Problem: Mein AMD Eyefinity-Setup mit 3 Monitoren (Landscape) funktioniert soweit prima, nur wenn ich ein Spiel starte, erscheint auf dem rechten Monitor rechts oben in der Ecke dass rot-weiße "AMD Crossfire X"-Symbol  Was muss getan werden, damit dieses nervige Logo _nicht_ mehr erscheint  Ich habe den aktuellen Treiber/CCC/Crossfire-Profile installiert. Unter Win7 Prof. 64-Bit werkeln zwei Saphhire 5870 Vapor-X 2 GB V-RAM.
Tank-schön 
* *Edit**
Meine Fragestellung habe ich zeitgleich an den Support von AMD gerichtet, folgende Antwort habe ich erhalten:
"_Vielen Dank fuer Ihre Anfrage. Grundsaetzlich wird diese Option nicht  von AMD implementiert. Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Option vom  Spielehersteller aus implementiert worden ist, sodass Spieler damit  einsehen koennen, dass auch tatsaechlich Crossfire aktiviert ist. Ist  eine nicht schoene Option waehrend des Spiels, welches Sie auch leider  nicht ueber Catalyst abschalten koennen, da es wiegesagt vom  Spielehersteller implementiert worden ist. __Daher rate ich Ihnen sich beim Support des Spieleherstellers zu  melden und bei denen zu fragen, wo man diese Option ggf. abschalten  kann._"
Aktuell spiele ich Shift 2 Unleashed (inkl. 2. Patch) und GTA IV - Episodes from Liberty City. Bei beiden Spielen erscheint das nervige Logo. Dem Vorschlag von AMD folgend werde ich sowohl Rockstar Games als auch Electronic Arts kontaktieren, halte meine Frage aber auch hier weiterhin aufrecht.


----------



## sapphiere81 (13. August 2011)

Hallo

ich habe mal folgende Frage...

Mit den normalen PC Monitoren und Flachbildschirmen hatte ich bis heute keine Probleme.
Ich habe eine Radeon HD 6950 (DC II von Asus)
LG Flachbildschirm via DVI und einen Samsung LCD TV angeschlossen via HDMI an einem DVI Adappter.

Auflösung 1920 mal 1080 und beide auf 60 Herz. 
Habe 2 Varianten getestet 
1. beide Bildschirme via eyefinity, sodas man auf dem TV eine DVD abspielen könnte und am Monitor arbeiten kann. Der Streifen ist da.
2. Den Bildschirm dubliziert sodas auf beiden das gleiche zu sehen ist. Am PC Monitor alles normal am LCDTV der hässliche streifen.
Wenn ich nun Youtube Videos, DVDs, Oder Streams anschaue kommt jedes Mal dieser Lestige Streifen in der MItte in welchem es so aussieht, das die obere und untere hälfte um einen millimeter verschoben wären und das stört wirklich.

Kann mir einer sagen was ich verändern muss damit dieser eine Streifen verschwindet?


----------



## Kobon (13. August 2011)

Moin 

Ich hab da ein Problem! Ich wollte an einen PC vier 19" Monitore anschließen und per Eyefinity zu einen Großen werden lassen, aber mein CCC sieht schon ganz anders aus als das im How-To beschriebene! Liegt das vielleicht daran das ich XP benutze?

MfG Thore


----------



## henk (14. August 2011)

Eyefinity wird erst ab Vista unterstützt: AMD Eyefinity FAQs


----------



## Kobon (14. August 2011)

ok danke 

Mfg


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. August 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen !
> (M)ein Problem: Mein AMD Eyefinity-Setup mit 3 Monitoren (Landscape) funktioniert soweit prima, nur wenn ich ein Spiel starte, erscheint auf dem rechten Monitor rechts oben in der Ecke dass rot-weiße "AMD Crossfire X"-Symbol  Was muss getan werden, damit dieses nervige Logo _nicht_ mehr erscheint  Ich habe den aktuellen Treiber/CCC/Crossfire-Profile installiert. Unter Win7 Prof. 64-Bit werkeln zwei Saphhire 5870 Vapor-X 2 GB V-RAM.
> Tank-schön
> * *Edit**
> ...


 Hmmm, leider hier im Forum bisher _keine_ Antwort auf meine Frage, aber der Support von EA hat geantwortet:
"_Hallo,
danke, dass du den Electronic Arts Kundendienst kontaktiert hast.
Das mit dem Logo lann ich dir leider nicht beantworten und muß dich bitten das im Forum nachzulesen.
Solltest du noch weitere Fragen haben, lass es uns bitte wissen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc
Kundendienst
Electronic Arts, Inc_"
Na prima, dann bin ich genau so schlau wie vorher  H-i-l-f-e


----------



## Olstyle (15. August 2011)

Ups, verlesen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. August 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Hmmm, leider hier im Forum bisher _keine_ Antwort auf meine Frage, aber der Support von EA hat geantwortet:
> "_Hallo,
> danke, dass du den Electronic Arts Kundendienst kontaktiert hast.
> Das mit dem Logo lann ich dir leider nicht beantworten und muß dich bitten das im Forum nachzulesen.
> ...


 
**Edit**

Nach erneuter Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Support von AMD erhielt ich nun diese Antwort:
"_Sehr geehrter Herr Hahne,_ _Ihre Serviceanfrage wurde geprüft und aktualisiert._
_Serviceanfrage- und Antwortsverlauf._
_*Rechtsklick auf das ATI Symbol in der Taskleiste (unten rechts) ->
Ihre erste Grafikkarte ->
CrossfireX Einstellungen ->
Häkchen entfernen bei „CrossfireX Statussysmbol anzeigen“ *:_
_Versuchen Sie bitte folgende Schritte_
_Um diese Serviceanfrage zu aktualisieren, antworten Sie bitte auf  diese E-Mail. Achten Sie darauf, dass der Verweis auf die Serviceanfrage  intakt bleibt.                   _
_Mit freundlichen Grüßen,_
_Özkan_
_AMD, Weltweiter Kundendienst_"

Prima, Problem gelöst, das Leben ist -wieder- schön.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (16. August 2011)

Preisfrage: Wie hast du denn da ein Häkchen reinbekommen? 

Da kommt ja keiner drauf, wobei ich auch schon verzweifelt am suchen war, als ich die Anzeige für Phyxs (an oder aus) bei Nvidia deaktivieren wollte, die ich zuvor AUSVERSEHEN (wie auch immer, keine Ahnung) aktiviert hatte.

War auch ein Häkchen in der Optionsleiste unter einem Menüpunkt im Treibermenü.

Freaky


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. August 2011)

Ich habe in Sachen Häkchen _gar nichts_ gemacht, mir war die Existenz dieser Option bislang _gänzlich_ unbekannt  Aber nun


----------



## Serns (17. August 2011)

Hallo,
Ich würde mir demnächst eine XFX HD 5970 Black Edition Limited mit 4096 MB VRam leisten.
Im Moment besitze ich dieses Netzteil:
Enermax Revolution85+ 850W ATX 2.3 (ERV850EWT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Reicht dieses aus oder sollte es evtl. doch lieber eines dieser verfügbaren werden?
revolution 85+ in Netzteile & USV/Netzteile | Geizhals.at Deutschland

MfG Serns

PS: Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich am besten meine Grafikkarte und Arbeitsspeicher verkaufen kann?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. August 2011)

*@Serns:* Also ich habe das Netzteil Enermax ERV950EWT / 950 Watt, von der Leistung her _mehr_ als ausreichend, schon etwas überdimensioniert  Unter anderem hängen zwei Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X (2 GB V-RAM) dran, kein Problem. Ergo, mit dem 850er bist Du bestens ausgerüstet 
Computerteile kannst Du hier im "Markplatz" verkaufen, oder auch bei */* eBay - eine der größten deutschen Shopping-Websites */* eBay Kleinanzeigen | Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal. Anzeigen gratis inserieren mit eBay Kleinanzeigen */* http://www.hood.de/ */* kostenlose Kleinanzeigen - kaufen und verkaufen über private Anzeigen bei Quoka */ *...


----------



## Serns (18. August 2011)

Na da bin ich aber erleichtert  Hatte aber auch schon die Vermutung, das das eigentlich ausreichen dürfte.
Die Graka verbraucht max. 375 Watt. Danke für den Tipp mit dem Marktplatz und anderen Verkausstellen. Hier im Forum kann ich leider nichts verkaufen, da ich noch keine 100 Postings habe und alles nur als "Privat" gekennzeichnet ist, ich sehe also keine Beiträge. Ich werde mich auf den anderen Seiten nochmal umschauen 

Wen's interessiert: Habe eine XFX HD 5970 Black Edition, einen OCZ DDR3 PC3-16000 Blade Series Low Voltage Triple Channel, und den Aktiven Accell DualLink Displayport auf DVI Adapter (auf der Startseite dieses Threads empfohlen) zu verkaufen.

Alles 1 Jahr gebraucht und in gutem Zustand (keine Fehler oder sonstige Vorfälle, keine Modifikationen). Wäre super, wenn sich jemand melden würde. Verhandlungen sind natürlich problemlos möglich.


Danke nochmal 
MfG Serns


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. August 2011)

Serns schrieb:


> Danke nochmal


 Immer wieder gerne


----------



## POWERANGEL (19. August 2011)

Hi all Eyefinity-Freaks

ich habe zurzeit 3x 5830 im CF laufen und betreibe 3x 24" in 1920x1200 (einer ist DP-Monitor). Alles läuft super und störungsfrei.

Nun meine Frage an Euch.

Battlefield 3 steht vor der Tür. (Was für eine geile Grafik.) Das möchte ich natürlich auch in 5760x1200 genießen. Welches Grafikkarten-Setup bräuchte ich, um die Grafikleistung ca. zu verdoppeln? Reicht da eine 6990? Ich favorisiere eine Wassergekühlte Variante.

Danke schonmal jetzt für die Antworten und wünsche fröhliches Gaming.

CU POWERANGEL

PS.: Ich beantworte auch gerne Fragen zu meinem Setup.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2011)

Ca verdopplung dürfte bei der 6990 bei den meisten Spielen drin sein. Nur da wo deine 3. Karte richtig mit skaliert ist der Unterschied vielleicht etwas kleiner.


----------



## M.Holder (19. August 2011)

Die 6990 dürfte Leistung ca. verdoppeln.

Wenn du ein paar € mehr ausgeben willst/kannst, könntest du dir 3 6950 holen. Diese kannst du ggf. auch noch übertakten / freischalten.


----------



## vogelj (24. August 2011)

Brauch man für Eyefinity genau 3 die selben Monitore?
Ich frage weil es mein derzeitigen Monitor nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt oder zu überhöten Preisen.
Besitze ein Samsung Syncmaster BX2450 mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080
Könnte ich den jetzt zb mit 2 BenQ G2420HDBL kombinieren? Hat die selbe größe, Auflösung und ist auch ein LED.


----------



## Patze (24. August 2011)

Das hängt von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Ist etwas tricky das von außen zu beurteilen. Siehe auch hier.

Für Eyefinity brauch man nicht die selben, es ist wäre bzw. es ist die beste Option. Ich würde mir drei gleiche kaufen. Das andere wäre ein Kompromiss, vielleicht übergangsweise. Aber ich denke Dir wird das irgendwann nicht gefallen (evtl. wegen Kontrast-Farbunterschiede und/oder anderes Design). Wie viel kannst du denn maximal ausgeben? Immerhin ist der Pixelabstand beider Modelle fast gleich. Produktvergleich


----------



## vogelj (25. August 2011)

Ich hab für den Samsung mal knapp unter 200 bezahlt. 
Mehr wollte ich jeweils für ein neuen auch nicht ausgeben. Also nicht mehr als 400 euro.


----------



## Major Blackbird (28. August 2011)

Ich habe jetzt nochmal eine Frage zur Bezel Compensation der Displays. 

Ich zitier hier mal nen Teil der AMD FAQ:


> *Note:* Bezel compensation only works in Single Large  Surface (SLS) mode with monitor groups that have a pixel resolution and  density within a 5% tolerance of each other.



Ich habe 3 Acer Monitore mit 1920x1080 Pixel und einer Displaygröße von 23.6 (Mitte) bzw. 24 Zoll (Äusseren).
Trotztdem kann ich die Option im AMD CCC 11.8 nicht finden. Wisst ihr genau, wo man die findet, bzw. an was es liegt, dass es bei dem Setup nicht mögl. ist?

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr eine Antwort finden würdet!

MFG Major Blackbird


----------



## Major Blackbird (30. August 2011)

Hat denn keiner eine Idee?

*ungeduldig*


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. August 2011)

Das kannst du auswählen wenn du dein Eyefinity einstellst!
Also nicht bei dem Abteil eyfinity sondern darüber!

Dann nicht Gruppe erstellen klicken sondern eben das 2. mit Bezel 


@ Topic

Habe aber auch mal eine Frage! Lässt es sich mit 3 Monitoren den trotzdem gut spielen ohne Bezel ? Oder fällt das dann zu sehr auf ?
Den vorerst kann ich mir nur einen 3. Monitor kaufen und habe dann nur 2x Samsung und 1x LG!


LG streetjumper16


----------



## Major Blackbird (30. August 2011)

Hallo, streetjumper16,

Bei mir sieht das aber so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist kein Eintrag von der Bezel Compensation zu sehen...

Habe das AMD CCC 11.8

PS: Ja, man kann wenn man nicht direkt darauf auchtet auch problemlos ohne Bezel Compensations spielen, manchmal sind dann halt irgendwelche Linien bzw Kreise oder ähnliches geknickt. Manchman ist es sogar von Vorteil, ohne BC. Wenn man irgendeinen Text vor sich hat, werden ja sonst teile davon herausgeschnitten (Bei den Rändern)
Stell dir mal vor, da liegt dann in irgendeinem Spiel ein Button , etc.

MFG Major_Blackbird


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (31. August 2011)

Ich hab hier was gefunden, was helfen könnte:

How to Setup ATI's Bezel Compensation


----------



## Fawkes (31. August 2011)

Hey Mädels!

Hab hier folgendes Setup:

1x Beamer (VGA 1024x768)
1x TFT 22" (DVI 1600x1200)
1x TFT 24" (DVI 1920x1080)
3x TFT 22"-24" (Displayport 22" mit 1680x1050 bzw. 24" mit 1920x1080 / 1920x1200) werden noch gekauft

Ich möchte die Displays wenn möglich alle einzeln ansteuern (zur Not die 3 neuen auch als einen Großen).
Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich hierzu von Club 3d oder Powercolor die 6870 Eyefinity 6 mit 6x mini Displayport verwenden kann? Zum anschließen müsste ich dann nach dem was ich bisher gelesen habe folgende Kabel/Adapter verwenden:

1x aktiver Adapter (Beamer)
2x passiver Adapter (vorhandene TFTs)
3x DP-Kabel (neue TFTs)

Stimmt das so? Also kann ich die 3 Monitore mit DP-Eingang direkt über DP-Kabel (mini-DP auf DP), zwei Monitore über je einen passiven mini-DP auf DVI-Adapter und den Beamer über einen aktiven mini-DP auf VGA-Adapter anschließen?

Achja, das Setup wird nicht zum Zocken genutzt, sondern für Office / Trading. Dafür dürfte die Karte ja allemal langen, oder?
Und habt ihr Empfehlungen für die 3 neuen Monitore? Preislich dachte ich so bis max. 200€ je TFT (da ja nur Office). Hab bisher entweder den V223PWbd oder den Nec E231BW im Auge... Ich denke FullHD bei 22" geht nicht, da die Schrift zu klein wird (User ist mein Vater > 60 Jahre).

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## mpcSapZero (4. September 2011)

Major Blackbird schrieb:


> Da ist kein Eintrag von der Bezel Compensation zu sehen...
> 
> Habe das AMD CCC 11.8
> 
> MFG Major_Blackbird


 
Hy,

dein Problem dürfte der CCC 11.8 sein. Manchmal wird mit dem neuen CCC kein Bezelmanagement mehr angezeigt (so wie bei mir auch).

Eine Möglichkeit wäre die Gruppe einfach neu zu erstellen. Dann wird doch normalerweise automatisch nach der Bezel-Konfiguration gefragt.

Um aber auf Nummer sicher zu gehn ... Treiber deinstallieren ... aber richtig mit der (De)Installations-Routine von Ati/Amd ... einen Treiber mit altem CCC installieren ... alles einstellen ... danach nur noch mit den neusten Treibern (ohne CCC) aktualisieren und alle weitern Änderungen mit den ATI Tray Tools (neuste version 1.7.9.1571) vornehmen.
Man kann nach den Einstellungen (altes CCC) natürlich auch komplette Pakete wieder installieren. Das Bezel bleibt dann bestehn, es erscheint aber kein Eintrag mehr.

bis dann ... manny


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. September 2011)

mpcSapZero schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> dein Problem dürfte der CCC 11.8 sein. Manchmal wird mit dem neuen CCC kein Bezelmanagement mehr angezeigt (so wie bei mir auch).
> 
> ...




Hast du den gleiche Monitore ?


----------



## mpcSapZero (5. September 2011)

Ja .. alle 5 sind gleich.

Allerdings musste ich wegen der 5x1 Pivot Konfiguration jetzt den 11.8 Preview einsetzen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. September 2011)

mpcSapZero schrieb:


> Ja .. alle 5 sind gleich.




Ah okay!

Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen wiso bei mir am anfang bei meinen 2 Monitoren Bezel zu Verfügung stand und jetzt nicht mehr ?
Klar sind das 2 verschiedene Monis und da sollte es erst gar nicht da sein aber am Anfang war das bei mir auch da und ihc hatte dieses Bezel Zeugs obwohl ich Samsung und LG habe !


----------



## Major Blackbird (10. September 2011)

Bin grad am Laden des 11.3 er CCC's, vielleicht funktionierts damit! Danke an alle, die mir geholfen haben.

MFG Major_Blackbird


----------



## Major Blackbird (10. September 2011)

So, ich habe jetzt das 11.3er installiert, hab dann auch gleich ausprobiert ob es den Eintrag gibt. Wieder nix. Genau das selbe wie beim 11.8er, der Eintrag fehlt einfach. Ich habe auch die Gruppe mehrmals gelöscht und wieder erstellt, der verweigert mir einfach die Funktion!
Ich habe aussen zwei Acer GD245H, innen den Acer GD245HQ (der gleiche Monitor nur mit *optionalen* 120 Hertz fürs 3D.
Sonst sind alle drei Monitore FullHD, habe ne Reaktion von 2ms, und soweit ich weis auch den gleichen Kontrast, etc. 
Meint ihr, dass es an den Setupeinstellungen der Monitore liegen könnte? (Helligkeit, Kontrast,etc) Ich bezweifle das aber eher...
Gibts sonst noch irgendein Tool, das die Fähigkeit mit sich bringt? Vielleicht würds ich ja damit schaffen...

Sonst werd ich vielleicht einmal AMD kontaktieren, ob die ne Lösung finden... Was ich aber eher bezweifle

MFG Major_Blackbird


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. September 2011)

Major Blackbird schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt das 11.3er installiert, hab dann auch gleich ausprobiert ob es den Eintrag gibt. Wieder nix. Genau das selbe wie beim 11.8er, der Eintrag fehlt einfach. Ich habe auch die Gruppe mehrmals gelöscht und wieder erstellt, der verweigert mir einfach die Funktion!
> Ich habe aussen zwei Acer GD245H, innen den Acer GD245HQ (der gleiche Monitor nur mit *optionalen* 120 Hertz fürs 3D.
> Sonst sind alle drei Monitore FullHD, habe ne Reaktion von 2ms, und soweit ich weis auch den gleichen Kontrast, etc.
> Meint ihr, dass es an den Setupeinstellungen der Monitore liegen könnte? (Helligkeit, Kontrast,etc) Ich bezweifle das aber eher...
> ...




Es müssen exakt die selben Monis sein! Da stimmt nicht die EDID bei allen 3 Monis!
Aber wenn man 3 Monis hat, ist das doch eig nicht so wild! Manchmal auch besser


----------



## Major Blackbird (11. September 2011)

Achso, ich habe in der AMD FAQ nur gelesen, dass es Monitore mit der selben Auflösung und Pixeldichte sein müssen.
Schade, vielleicht bauen sie die Funktion noch weiter aus...


Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## POWERANGEL (28. September 2011)

POWERANGEL schrieb:


> Hi all Eyefinity-Freaks
> 
> ich habe zurzeit 3x 5830 im CF laufen und betreibe 3x 24" in 1920x1200 (einer ist DP-Monitor). Alles läuft super und störungsfrei.
> 
> ...


 
Hi all,

noch einmal ein Update zu BF3 mit meinem Setup.

Ich schaffe eine einigermaßen spielbare Einstellung, wenn ich die Details in den Settings auf Mittel stelle.

Gibt es jemanden mit ähnlichen Erfahrungen? Welche Details könnte ich noch erhöhen, ohne einen FPS Einbruch zu bekommen, bzw. wo habe ich noch Leistungsreserven?

Noch eine Frage. Was bingt das neue Beta-Treiberupdate?

Danke Euch. 

CU POWERANGEL

PS.: Noch habe ich mich nicht entschieden, wie ich aufrüste, zumal der Markt noch leer ist.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

POWERANGEL schrieb:


> Hi all,
> 
> noch einmal ein Update zu BF3 mit meinem Setup.
> 
> ...




AA brauchst du nicht so hoch setzen! Ab einem gewissen Punkt merkt man fast keinen Unterschied mehr ^^
Das verfeinert die FPS auch noch


----------



## Janny (30. September 2011)

Hey,

ich hab mal ne Frage an euch, meint ihr ich sollte für Eyefinity eine HD6870 nehmen und evtl. noch eine zweite. Oder lieber eine 6950 ? 

lG Janny


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

Janny schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich hab mal ne Frage an euch, meint ihr ich sollte für Eyefinity eine HD6870 nehmen und evtl. noch eine zweite. Oder lieber eine 6950 ?
> 
> lG Janny




Für Eyefinity ist Crossfire immer die bessere Wahl!


----------



## Janny (1. Oktober 2011)

Sprich ich sollte lieber zwei HD6870 nehmen ?


----------



## klefreak (2. Oktober 2011)

zwei 6870 bringen mehr leistung als eine 6950
aber: 
6950 hat kein Mikroruckeln
hat potential (shader mod...)
CF funktioniert leide rnicht immer optimal!
mfg


----------



## Janny (2. Oktober 2011)

was würdet ihr euch dann kaufen ? Stört Mikroruckeln sehr ?


----------



## Major Blackbird (5. Oktober 2011)

Nicht sehr, mMn ist es eh nur beim genauen Hinsehen zu erkennen, es gibt aber andere die angeblich durch Mirkoruckler beim Spielen gestört werden...


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich erkenne z. B. keine Ruckler da diese nur unter 50FPS zu sehen sind!
Der Leistungsgewinn dagegen ist enorm


----------



## ssirius (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi !

Ich hab seit kurzem ein Eyefinity-System mit 3x 24" (Dell U2412M). Ich bin total begeistert. 
Allerdings habe ich das Problem, dass ich die Taskleiste nicht auf den mittleren Monitor bekomme. Es funktioniert auch nicht die Fixierung der Taskleiste aufzuheben und dann zu ziehen. Die Taskleiste lässt sich nicht ziehen.
Im Catalyst habe ich eine "Eyefinity Display Group" erstellt (Auflösung 5760x1200) und unter "Set Preferred Display" ist der Haken auf den mittleren Monitor eingestellt. Die Taskleiste befindet sich ganz links und Datum/Uhrzeit ganz rechts. Das ist leider etwas unpraktisch.

Ich hoffe, mir kann da jemand weiterhelfen. Ich bin nämlich mit meinem Latein am Ende.


----------



## <BaSh> (6. Oktober 2011)

Du machst doch aus 3 Monitoren einen einzelnen. Dann kannst du auch nicht sagen, dass die Taskleiste nur in der Mitte sein soll. Sie schließt automatisch mit den Bildschirmrändern ab. Da wirst du auch nichts daran ändern können


----------



## ssirius (6. Oktober 2011)

Sowas in der Art hab ich mir schon gedacht, wollte es nur nicht wahrhaben. 

Naja, muss ich halt damit leben.


----------



## Jamrock (6. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab 2 Monitore an ner HD5850. Da wählst du einfach unter Bildschirmauflösung den Bildschirm deiner Wahl aus und setzt das Häckchen beim zum Hauptbildschirm machen. Ka ob das bei Eyefinity auch geht.

MfG Jamrock


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Oktober 2011)

ssirius schrieb:


> Sowas in der Art hab ich mir schon gedacht, wollte es nur nicht wahrhaben.
> 
> Naja, muss ich halt damit leben.





du kannst die Monitore auch einfach erweitern! Dann kannst auch den Primär Monitor auswählen und den mittleren nehmen und rechts und links ist dann nur das Bild ohne Leiste und so


----------



## ssirius (6. Oktober 2011)

Könntest du das mal näher beschreiben ? Wie nennt sich das im Catalyst bzw. Eyefinity ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Oktober 2011)

ssirius schrieb:


> Könntest du das mal näher beschreiben ? Wie nennt sich das im Catalyst bzw. Eyefinity ?




Das machst du über die Auflösungseinstellung nicht über den CCC!
Einfach wo du die Auflösung einstellen kannst deine anderen Monitoren erweitern! Nicht duplizieren!


----------



## ssirius (6. Oktober 2011)

Danke 

Genau so wolle ich das. 
Naja fast, weil mein schönes Hintergrundbild mit 5760x1200 jetzt nicht mehr über alle 3 Bildschirme angezeigt wird, sondern jetzt auf jedem das gleiche Bild angezeigt wird.

Aber ansonsten ist alles echt perfekt. Jetzt kann ich wieder durch Doppelklick ein Programm komplett auf nur einen Bildschirm öffnen. Ich kann jetzt sogar auf dem mittleren TFT im Vollbild zocken, während auf dem linken TV läuft und am rechten ein Schachprogramm läuft.


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Oktober 2011)

ssirius schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Genau so wolle ich das.
> Naja fast, weil mein schönes Hintergrundbild mit 5760x1200 jetzt nicht mehr über alle 3 Bildschirme angezeigt wird, sondern jetzt auf jedem das gleiche Bild angezeigt wird.
> ...




Kein Ding 

Ja jetzt sind es ja wieder 3 Bilder und kein einziges mehr! Nur bevor du spielst musst du auf Eyefinity wechseln!


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2011)

Für die Sache mit dem Hintergrund(und so Spielereien wie drei Taskleisten) gibt es DisplayFusion.


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Oktober 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Für die Sache mit dem Hintergrund(und so Spielereien wie drei Taskleisten) gibt es DisplayFusion.




Oder Ultramon


----------



## ssirius (6. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir beide Programme angeschaut und mich für DisplayFusion entschieden.
Jetzt läuft alles 100% so, wie ich möchte.

Gut, dass ich hier doch noch gefragt habe ! 

Danke Euch nochmal.


----------



## SXFreak (6. Oktober 2011)

In dem Zusammenhang ist SoftTH auch ganz interessant. Damit kann man DirectX9 Spiele auf 3 Monitoren zocken ohne eine Displaygroup erstellen zu müssen.


----------



## Miolactima (7. Oktober 2011)

MoinMoin
möchte mal dringend etwas loswerden
Bin 52 Jahre alt, verfolge seit Jahren Tests und Berichte in der PCGH und erfülle mir grade einen großen Hobby-Wunsch.
um es kurz zu machen: möchte mir für GTR2, GTR Evo ein 3 Monitor System aufbauen und scheitere schon am DP-Kabel für EINEN Monitor.

bei Atelco zusammenbauen lassen:

MB: ASUS P8Z68-V PRO
Grafik:  ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5 (NUR wegen Eyefinity, sonst Nvdia-Fan wegen Kantenglättung und Zaunflimmern bei Rennspielen)
CPU:  Core i7 2600k
Speicher:  8GB g-skill
NT:  bequit 700W
Gehäuse: Cougar Evoluion 

Monitor von Amazon: ASUS VK278q

DP-Kabel:von delock 3 Stck a´2m (Premium 82771)

DAS PROBLEM:
Rechner ist aus, DP-Kabel wird angesteckt, Rechner lässt sich nicht booten, keine Reaktion auf Startschalter. DP-Kabel abgezogen, rechner fährt noch nicht hoch. Ich muß erst den Netzschalter am Netzteil AUSschalten, warten bis die LEDs auf MB dunkel sind und dann wieder Einschalten, dann bootet er ohne Probleme. Bei DVI, VGA keine Probleme.
Habe schon das 2. Delock kabel aus der Verpackung genommen, das gleich Prob.

Asus schreibt dazu: "keine Ahnung, probieren sie den Austausch der einzelnen Kompoenten." nee, is klar.

Atelco sagt zu mir:"sagen sie mir was wir machen sollen, wir kennen das Problem nicht" da hab ich erst mal den Kopf geschüttelt und war sprachlos.
(atelco war eigendlich immer "mein Laden")

Beim googlen kommt auch nicht viel sinnvolles: anderes Kabel nehmen, MB-Einstellungen ändern, Grafikkarte inkompatibel usw.

Dabei hab ich mir das alles ganz toll vorgestellt

können Sie mir besser helfen?

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Michael Ellen


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt "nur" drei mögliche Fehlerquellen:
1. Kabel ist inkompatibel-> Kabel eines anderen Herstellers nehmen
2. DP Eingang am Monitor ist Schrott->wo anders testen, wenns nichts bringt->Moni tauschen
3. DP Anschluss an der Grafikkarte hat einen weg-> anderen DP Anschluss versuchen, wenn das nichts bringt ->Grafikkarte tauschen

Genau in der Reihenfolge würde ich es auch versuchen.

Wenn die bei Atelco halbwegs kulant sind sollte man da z.B. schon mal den Monitor dort testen können.


----------



## Wenzman (8. Oktober 2011)

Hey,

meint ihr dieser ''Eyefinity-fernseher'' mit 2560x1080p  ist zum Gamen geeignet, also unterstützen Spiele das 21:9 Format? 
Philips 50PFL7956K | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Eyefinity hat soweit ich weiß ja auch 21:9!?


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> meint ihr dieser ''Eyefinity-fernseher'' mit 2560x1080p  ist zum Gamen geeignet, also unterstützen Spiele das 21:9 Format?
> Philips 50PFL7956K | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
> Eyefinity hat soweit ich weiß ja auch 21:9!?




1. Vieeeel zu teuer!
2. hat man mit 3 Monitoren mehr als mit dem Teil!
3. Unterstützen schon, nur wer braucht so ein Teil was knappe 2000€ kostet


----------



## klefreak (8. Oktober 2011)

Jemand der neben dem Zocken auch TV guckt?
Jemand, der keinen schwarzen Balken haben will (beim Filmschauen bzw zwischen den monitoren  )
Jemand der "passives" 3D nutzen will 

Der "inputlag" kann hier allerding sproblematisch sein, da TV's oft durch ihre Bildoptimierungen einen erhöhten INputlag haben ;(


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (8. Oktober 2011)

Warum wird der Fernseher hier als Eyefinity TV geschimpft ???


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2011)

Weil er ein Seitenverhältnis hat was man sonst nur von Eyefinity kennt ?!.
Hat natürlich trotzdem nichts mit Eyefinity zu tun da er nur einen Anschluss benötigt und daher unabhängig von der Grafikkarte immer in Spielen über die ganze Auflösung funktioniert(wenn sie diese denn unterstützen).

Sowas wie die "400Hz" sollte man allerdings abschalten wenn man das Ding am PC betreiben will. Das verursacht nämlich einen richtig dicken Inputlag.
Verstehen wird der Moni an sich wahrscheinlich eher 60Hz am Eingang, der Rest ist mit entsprechendem Lag dazwischen gerechnet.


----------



## Wenzman (8. Oktober 2011)

Laut dem PCGHXuser Fotoman kann man den Fernseher nichtmal richtig an  den PC anschließen, ich finde auch keinen dvi anschluss, also gibt das  Gerät am PC nur 1920x1080p wieder.
Hat sich dann also erledigt. 

Schade,  2560x1080p klingten sehr interessant, da mich die hohe benötigte  Hardwareleistung von normalen Eyefinitygeräten immer abgeschreckt hat. 
Außer  auf Kantenglättung möchte ich eigentlich nicht auf Details verzichten,  und da komme ich mit 2 oder 3 hd 6970  ja nicht über 50 fps.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Oktober 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> Jemand der neben dem Zocken auch TV guckt?
> Jemand, der keinen schwarzen Balken haben will (beim Filmschauen bzw zwischen den monitoren  )
> Jemand der "passives" 3D nutzen will
> 
> Der "inputlag" kann hier allerding sproblematisch sein, da TV's oft durch ihre Bildoptimierungen einen erhöhten INputlag haben ;(





Dir ist schon klar das wenn man mit 3 Monitoren Filme schaut, das dies dann immer auf dem mittleren Bildschirm ist auch im Vollbild Modus! Da sind keine Balken im Bild etc.


----------



## klefreak (8. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das wenn man mit 3 Monitoren Filme schaut, das dies dann immer auf dem mittleren Bildschirm ist auch im Vollbild Modus! Da sind keine Balken im Bild etc.



na dann schau dir mal einen Film in der Kinofassung auf nem 16:9 monitor an  (oben und unten kleiner schwarzer balken 
und der TV hat dann den vorteil, dass er 127cm Diagonale hat und nicht wie bei deinem Monitorsetup ca 23".. (die beiden andere Monitore werden dann ja nicht verwendet..
--> wenn doch alle 3 monitoer, hat man beim FIlm die "lücken" zwischen den 3 monitoren..

--> wollte auch nur "aufzeigen", dass man unterschiedliche Anforderungen haben kann 

mfg

EDIT:

wie *wenzman* richtig anmerkt, kann man den monitor NICHT in seiner nativen Auflösung ansprechen ;(
auch hier zu lesen: http://www.macuser.de/forum/f14/mac-mini-philips-458072/

EDIT2: da dann doch lieber sowas anschauen.. http://geizhals.at/?cat=monlcd19wide&sort=p&bpmax=&asuch=&v=l&plz=&dist=&xf=99_30~98_2560x1600


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Oktober 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> na dann schau dir mal einen Film in der Kinofassung auf nem 16:9 monitor an  (oben und unten kleiner schwarzer balken
> und der TV hat dann den vorteil, dass er 127cm Diagonale hat und nicht wie bei deinem Monitorsetup ca 23".. (die beiden andere Monitore werden dann ja nicht verwendet..
> --> wenn doch alle 3 monitoer, hat man beim FIlm die "lücken" zwischen den 3 monitoren..
> 
> ...




Ich schau mir Filme nur in FullHD an und da wird das Bild zwar über alle Monitore gestreckt, aber da der Film ja eh nur 1920x1080 hat, bleibt das Bild auf dem Mittleren Monitor und die beiden äußeren sind schwarz!


----------



## Wenzman (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich fange jetzt doch an mich für Eyefinity zu interessieren.
Trotzdem bin ich ein wenig wegen der Performance besorgt, wie weit werde ich denn mit 2 hd 6970 mit 3 1080p Monitoren kommen?
Wichtig sind mir maximale Ingame Details, Kantenglättung ist mir egal, kann also auch auf 1xAA gestellt werden, da ich weiß, dass Kantenglättung bei solch hohen Auflösungen viel Leistung frisst.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Ich fange jetzt doch an mich für Eyefinity zu interessieren.
> Trotzdem bin ich ein wenig wegen der Performance besorgt, wie weit werde ich denn mit 2 hd 6970 mit 3 1080p Monitoren kommen?
> Wichtig sind mir maximale Ingame Details, Kantenglättung ist mir egal, kann also auch auf 1xAA gestellt werden, da ich weiß, dass Kantenglättung bei solch hohen Auflösungen viel Leistung frisst.




Sehr weit den du kannst ohne AA meist alles auf maximal spielen, zudem du auch noch 2GB Vram hast!


----------



## sucxevious (10. Oktober 2011)

Hmm was mich stört sind die 2 Balken.
Welche Monitor würde den am besten für ein 3 Monitor Eyenfinity passen. (so wenig wie möglich die ränder)


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2011)

sucxevious schrieb:


> Hmm was mich stört sind die 2 Balken.
> Welche Monitor würde den am besten für ein 3 Monitor Eyenfinity passen. (so wenig wie möglich die ränder)




Ich kann dir aus eine Erfahrung sagen das du beim spielen diese Balken nicht mehr beachtest und sie i-wann zum Spiel gehören 
Ich habe welche die haben schon dicke Ränder, aber ich nimm diese im Spiel nicht mehr sonderlich war ^^

Sehr gut sind aber Dell Monitore! Weiß jetzt nicht mehr welche genau das waren aber sie hatten sehr wenig Rand


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich es mir denn Leisten wollte und den Platz dafür hätte wäre das die Eyefinity Monitore meiner Wahl:
24" | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Dünner Ränder, DP-Anschluss, prima Panel und 16:10 was bei Triplewide einfach mehr Sinn macht als 16:9.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich es mir denn Leisten wollte und den Platz dafür hätte wäre das die Eyefinity Monitore meiner Wahl:
> 24" | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
> 
> Dünner Ränder, DP-Anschluss, prima Panel und 16:10 was bei Triplewide einfach mehr Sinn macht als 16:9.




Wiso macht das den mehr Sin ?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2011)

Breite hat man eh genug, also im Zweifel pro Monitor eher zu mehr Höhe greifen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Breite hat man eh genug, also im Zweifel pro Monitor eher zu mehr Höhe greifen.




Stimmt auch wieder aber ich mag i-wie keine Monitoren mit 1920x1200 da es ja keine Filme gibt die diese Auflösung haben und die dann gestreckt werden!


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2011)

Beil Filmen gehen die zusätzlichen 120Pixel hat in schwarze Balken über. Gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Beil Filmen gehen die zusätzlichen 120Pixel hat in schwarze Balken über. Gibt schlimmeres.




Trotzdem mag ich das nicht  Aber man hat bei 3x FullHd ja sowiso mit Bezel einiges zu tun


----------



## klefreak (10. Oktober 2011)

ich werfe mal das hier in den Raum
Search Result | SAMSUNG
Samsung MD230 - der Eyefinity-Monitor - Forum de Luxx

Teuer, aber dafür sehr schmaler Rand 
(würde aber auch eher 16:10 haben wollen  )

EDIT: wenn das 3r Teil mal 600€ anstelle der 1500 kostet, dann könnte ich es mir acuh vorstellen


----------



## Janny (11. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin Jungs.

Heute ist erstmal mein 2 Monitor angekommen. Und ich hab ein kleines Problem.

Ich möchte die Taskleiste komplett über beide monitore haben, so das die Uhrzeit ganz Rechts ist und nicht auf dem Hauptmonitor Links.

Wisst ihr wie ich das anstelle ?

lG Janny


----------



## Deimos (11. Oktober 2011)

@Janny

So wies ausschaut, hast du nur den Desktop erweitert.

Um die Taskbar zu strecken, gehe ins CCC und erstelle eine Eyefinity-Gruppe.

Dann sollte das klappen.


----------



## Janny (11. Oktober 2011)

Super danke  Manchmal steht man echt aufm Schlauch ^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. Oktober 2011)

Oder wenn du kein Eyefinity nutzen willst, da dann die Fenster über alle Monitore gestreckt werden, kannst du auch Ultramon nutzen 
Der erweitert dir dann die Taskleiste


----------



## Marcel40625 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Bin Seit Kurzem stolzer Besitzer der Radeon 6970

Nun ist mein wille 3x Monitore via Eyefinity anzusteuern.

Darauf habe ich mir bei Amazon folgenden Adapter gekauft:

XFX Mini-DisplayPort auf DVI-D Kabel Adapter Aktiv: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Gut das teil kam an und ich dachte nun kanns losgehen.

Adapter an die Graka und Bildschirm in den Adapter ... mhm ... joa ... passiert nix weder nen bild noch den Üblichen signalton das ein Monitor erkannt wurde (Bei allen Monitoren).

Nun die Frage was mache ich Falsch ? Oder hat der Adapter evtl. ne macke ?

Setup:
XFX Radeon 6970 900M [ Graphic Card Models ]
XFX Mini-DisplayPort auf DVI-D (18+1) Kabel Adapter Aktiv, Single-Link [ XFX Mini-DisplayPort auf DVI-D Kabel Adapter Aktiv: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör ]

2x Iiyama Prolite E2208HDD @ DVI Ausgang [ iiyama ] 
1x Iiyama Prolite E2209HDS @ MiniDP via Adapter [ iiyama ]


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2011)

Mal mit Rechtsklick->Bildschirmauflösung bzw. im CCC geguckt ob der Moni nicht trotzdem erkannt wurde?
Ich hab jedenfalls die gleiche Karte mit dem gleichen Adapter und kein Problem.


----------



## Marcel40625 (17. Oktober 2011)

Kann es damit zusammen hängen das im mom noch zum betrieb des 3monitors ne 4890 mit drin steckt ?

eig nicht oder ?


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich nicht, aber was ist schon normal? Nehm sie halt raus, einen anderen Sinn hat sie ja eh nicht.


----------



## Marcel40625 (18. Oktober 2011)

Auch ohne die 4890 gehts nicht ...

Werde wohl mal den Adapter umtauschen ... vielleicht hat der nen knix

passiert ja .. herstellungsfehler usw.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Oktober 2011)

Ist es sinvoller 16:9 oder 16:10 Monitore zu verwenden?


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Einfach ein bisschen zurückblättern.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Oktober 2011)

Das ist deutlich teurer als wenn man 16:9 nimmt.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt natürlich auch billigere 16:10 Monitore. Die haben dann aber halt auch ein nicht gerade farbechtes TN Panel(genau wie die günstigen 16:9 er).
Du hattest ja erst einmal nur nach dem Seitenverhältnis gefragt und da bleibt die Argumentation die gleiche, egal welches Panel.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

Nur wenn man auf einen Displayport verzichtet, ansonsten kann man pro Monitor nur 40€ Sparen.

Wie ist das eigentlich im Pivot-Modus, gibt es dort Nachteile gegenüber dem normalen Aufbau?


----------



## ssirius (1. November 2011)

Hi !

In der Hoffnung das richtige Forum gefunden zu haben, poste ich mal mein Anliegen hier.

Zur Zeit hab ich eine Asus 6970 DCII im Rechner. Leider ist die mit drei 24er etwas überfordert.
Als ich den Rechner vor kurzem zusammengestellt habe, wusste ich noch  nicht, dass mir Eyefinity mit drei Monitoren (5760x1200) bei Spielen  (Wow, F1 2011, CS:S) so gut gefällt. 

Die Frameraten mit nur einer 6970 sind selbst bei WoW grenzwertig, wenn viel los ist. Hinterher ist man halt immer schlauer. 

Ich beabsichtige jetzt eine zweite 6970 (die gleiche Asus) einzubauen.  Blöd ist dabei, dass ich auch mein noch fast neues Seasonic X-560 gegen  was Grösseres tauschen muss. 

Wie ist das mit den Mikrorucklern ? Ich hab desöfteren was davon  gelesen. Ist das sehr auffällig oder ist eher vernachlässigbar ?
Bevor ich mir den ganzen Aufwand antue, würde ich das doch genauer wissen ?

Oder sollte ich doch lieber zu einer 6990 greifen ? Es ist immerhin gar  nicht so einfach die beiden Asus 6970 DCII Karten reinzubekommen.


----------



## ssirius (2. November 2011)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin hier Selbstgespräche zu führen. 

Eine zweite 6970 kriege ich nun doch nicht eingebaut, da ich die vorhandene TV-Karte nicht gegen eine USB-Version tauschen kann um Platz zu schaffen. (die USB-Ausführung kann kein Unicable)  Die TV-Karte ist jedoch Pflicht. 

Das heisst also, ich bin auf *eine *schnelle Karte angewiesen. 
Aktuell käme da dann nur die 6990 in Frage. Die neue Generation von AMD, besonders die Doppel-GPU Karte (7990) wird bestimmt noch bis mind. Mitte nächsten Jahres auf sich warten lassen und eine 7970 wird wahrscheinlich auch wieder nicht schnell genug sein bei einer Auflösung von 5760x1200. Alles Mist. 

Allerdings bin ich heute einem kleinen Fehler mit großer Wirkung auf die Spur gekommen. Ich hab mich schon die ganze Zeit gewundert, warum ich bei WoW und CS:S bei 5760x1200 so starke FPS-Drops habe. Bei CS:S fiel die Framerate auf unter 50, bei WoW noch tiefer. Habe deswegen schon alles mögliche probiert ... Treiber neu, DX-Setup neu, Kühlung überprüft usw. 
Durch Zufall hab ich heute bemerkt, dass unter Energieoptionen "Ausbalanciert" eingestellt war.     Oh man, ich hatte mich schon fast damit abgefunden. Ist wie der Sprung über 3 Graka-Generationen.


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2011)

Soo viele User die Erfahrung mit einem CF System in Eyefinity haben gibt es nun mal auch nicht, da kann auch schon mal eine Woche keiner Antworten  .
So wie ich dich verstehe brauchst du jetzt ja aber sowieso keine neue Karte.


----------



## ssirius (2. November 2011)

Das ist wohl so.

Auch wenn jetzt alles viel besser läuft, werde ich früher oder später mehr Grafikpower brauchen. Für BF3 zum Beispiel (wenn Origin nicht mehr spioniert).

Ich habe jetzt mitbekommen, dass ich nicht unbedingt genau das gleiche Modell brauche. Es reicht, dass es sich um die gleiche GPU handelt. Ich war bisher der Meinung, dass ich nochmal die gleiche Asus EAH9670 DCII nehmen muss. Und da diese Karte 3 Slots beansprucht, gabs da keine Chance.

Wenn ich eine Dual-Slot 6970 nehme, würde die gerade so reinpassen. Allerdings gäbe es zwischen beiden Karten kaum Abstand. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob das ein Problem (Hitze u. Lautstärke) wäre. Vielleicht gibts da hier jemanden, der Erfahrung damit hat.

Ich bin mir noch unschlüssig, welche Lösung (6990 oder eine zweite 6970) die bessere ist.


----------



## lenne0815 (4. November 2011)

So, hier mal mein Setup, bei Fragen Fragen !


----------



## joshuacoppins (6. November 2011)

Erstmal Hallo an alle hier.

Habe ein Problem mit meinem Sytem und der Eyefinity Technologie.

Ich habe mir einen Pc selbst zusammengebaut und eine ältere Radeon Sapphire Flex Hd 5770 geschenkt bekommen.
Sie funktioniert einwandfrei bis dato.
Möchte gern 4 Monitore anschließen aber nicht zumn Zocken sondern eher für Multimedia-anwendungen.
Mein Problem ist das nur der original Treiber auf meinem System funktioniert der aber leider nur 2 Monitore erkennt.
Logischerweise habe ich den neuesten Treiber bei AMD runtergeladen,leider wird bei der Instalation der Bildschirm schwarz.
Habe auch schon andere Probiert,es läuft aber immer auf dasselbe herraus.
Entweder Bildschirm schwarz oder nur 2 Monitore !
Die anderen beiden Monitore sind über einen aktiven Display port Adapter bzw HDMI-Adapter angeschlossen.

DX ist auf dem neusten Stand

Betriebssystem ist WIndows 7 x 64

Pc Eckdaten sind :
Mb: Gigavyte 990 FXA UD3
CPU: AMD Phenom x 6 1100 T
Speicher: Corsair Venegance Quad Kit 9-9-9-24   16 GB

Wäre für eure Hilfe dankbar,ansonsten muss eine neue her.

Mfg Joshua


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2011)

Hast du auch Daten zu den Monitoren?


----------



## joshuacoppins (6. November 2011)

Hi,habe ich 

Als Hauptmonitor ein Liyama Prolite B 2206 WS  (21,5 Zoll Breitbild)

2 x Fujitsu E19-9 Eco  (19 Zoll)

1 x Medion MD 30699 PU (19 Zoll)


----------



## joshuacoppins (8. November 2011)

Könnte es ein Hardwarekonflikt sein ?


----------



## lenne0815 (8. November 2011)

joshuacoppins schrieb:


> Erstmal Hallo an alle hier.
> 
> Habe ein Problem mit meinem Sytem und der Eyefinity Technologie.



Hoert sich danach an als haettest du noch Treiber Reste drauf, Treiber deinstallieren ( Normal + DriverSweeper + Start - CMD - set DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES=1 eintippen, im Device manager "Ausgeblendete Geräte anzeigen" Aktivieren, alle Alten graka Treiber Loeschen ) in Safemode booten ( F8 ) Twl Cleaner rueber, neustarten, Treiber neuinstallieren.

Danach im Dxdiag und Gpu Z nachschauen ob die graka richtig erkannt wird und im CCC unter Software / Info Treiberversionen vergleichen.


----------



## CSOger (8. November 2011)

Hallo!
Mal nen paar Fragen.
Ich habe einen 24er TFT (1920x1200 Auflösung)
Wenn ich jetzt zwei Monitore kaufen würde die "nur" eine Auflösung  1920x1080 haben,wäre es dann möglich den alten Monitor mit einzubinden?
Praktisch "runterskalieren" auf die selben 1920x1200,oder wird das sowiso automatisch gemacht?

Was wäre dann die komplette Auflösung bei 3x 1920x1080,und bräuchte ich  noch irgend welche Adpater,Kabel,oder was ist sonst noch zu beachten?

System siehe Sig.

Grüße
CSO


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2011)

Du könntest nur 1920*1080 auf allen Monitoren nutzen. Je nach dem wie der mit 1920x1200 das umskaliert sieht das dann mehr oder weniger schlecht aus.
An Adaptern bräuchtest du halt den obligatorischen aktiven DP-Adapter oder alternativ einen Moni mit DP.

@joshuacoppins:
"Eigentlich" müsste es so gehen, keine Ahnung was da schief läuft.


----------



## Janny (8. November 2011)

Hey Leute!

Habe heute meinen 3. Bildschirm bekommen und habe 2 ganz normal auf DVI und einen über Adapter, Displayport zu DVI angeschlossen.

Habe jetzt das Problem das der 3. Bildschirm nicht erkannt wird. Hier mal ein Bild das ihr euch das besser vorstellen könnt ..


----------



## lenne0815 (8. November 2011)

Ja das klappt, hatte ich hier erst auch so, der 1920 x 1200 wird einfach als 1080p angesprochen und je nach setting streckt er das bild dann. bei 3 monitoren brauchst du wenn du keine display port monitore hast noch nen aktiven dp zu dvi adapter, die karten haben nur ramdacs fuer 2 monitore drauf.


----------



## CSOger (8. November 2011)

Danke für die Erklärung.
Habt ihr vielleicht noch ne Empfehlung für nen nen aktiven dp zu dvi adapter?


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2011)

Was sind günstige 24" für Eyefinty?
Bei 3 spielt der Preis leider  eine größere Rolle als bei einem.


----------



## joshuacoppins (8. November 2011)

@*lenne0815

Hallo 
Hat schon mal was gebracht, der Treiber funktioniert soweit.
Im Desktop Managment werden 3 Displays angezeigt,aber es sind nur 2 in Betrieb komischerweise.
Wieder der Aktive Displayport + HDMi Adapter funktionieren nicht.
Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus als würder der Monitor vom Windows erkannt..

Könnte ich noch was anderes probieren ?
mfg 
http://s1.directupload.net/images/111108/kg5w4idn.png



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## lenne0815 (9. November 2011)

joshuacoppins schrieb:


> @*lenne0815
> 
> Hallo
> Hat schon mal was gebracht, der Treiber funktioniert soweit.
> ...


 
? passt doch alles nurnoch im ccc Anzeigegruppe ( allerdings per desktop management, den eyefinity tab braucht man eigentlich nicht ) erstellen und los gehts...
evtl musste vorher noch vom analogen die aufloesung raufdrehen.

wenn ich so genau ueberlege hab ich aber auch noch nie nen eyefinity setup mitm analogen gesehen evtl geht das auch garnicht ? mal googlen...


----------



## Janny (9. November 2011)

Also nochmal zu meinen Problem das der 3. Monitor nicht erkannt wird, habe mir nähmlich erst diesen Adapter hier bestellt : InLine DisplayPort Adapter, DisplayPort Stecker auf DVI-D 24+1 Buchse schwarz - ad-data´s Premium-Kabel-Shop
Hier steht nicht bei ob der Aktiv ist, also denke ich mal nicht.

Jetzt hab ich mir denn bestellt: 

Club3D DISPLAYPORT TO DVI SL aktiv - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Der sollte doch dann funktionieren, oder ? 

lG und einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2011)

Hast dein Problem korrekt erkannt. Der InLine ist natürlich nicht aktiv.


----------



## Janny (9. November 2011)

Gut, dann hoff ich das der Adapter diese Woche noch ankommt  

Dann gibts am We mal ein Foto von meinem Setup!


----------



## Janny (10. November 2011)

Kann mir einer erklären wie der Widescreenfixer funktiniert oder wo es eine vernünpftige  Anleitung gibt ? 

Komme damit nicht wirklich zurecht


----------



## lenne0815 (10. November 2011)

Kleines update von DICE zu BF3

We've fixed a whole set of Eyefinity/Surround multi-monitor issues in the next patch. 

Keep an eye out on the Battlefield blog for updates & details on the patch.


----------



## lenne0815 (11. November 2011)

Und hier ein Fix fuer die Gezoomten menues in Skyrim

Hmm yes I also discovered the same thing only I made a small trainer for it. So when I press 1 the image is re-scaled to fit on the left display (prior to opening the menu). After that I press "2" again to go back to original resolution.
It was made for 5040x1050 resolution While this is a temporary work-around is not actually a fix. The items in menu are still scaled etc...
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NOZK5IDS

Allerdings ist es auch damit nicht wirklich spielbar

COD MW3 funktioniert hingegen sehr gut hiermit:

http://www.widescreenfixer.org/

die passenden profile noch in den Ordner rein und aktivieren waehrend das spiel laeuft.


----------



## Fardret (12. November 2011)

Hi,
Ich kämpfe seit Tagen mit dem so oft schon beschriebenem Problem des anschließens von 3 Monitoren.

Ich habe :
- Samsung Syncmaster 245b 
- Samsung Syncmaster 245bplus
- Eizo FlexScan S2231W
- ATI Radeon HD 5700

Derzeit versuche ich eine DVI-DVI-DP auf DVI Konfiguration.

Habe dazu heute im laden diesen Adapter gekauft.
hama.de | 00054585 Hama DisplayPort - DVI-Adapter
hama.de | 00054585 Hama DisplayPort - DVI-Adapter

In der Beschreibung zu den Technischen Eigenschaften steht :
"Anschluss 2:   DVI-D Kupplung Single Link" Also Single Link wie gefordert.

Alternativ hätte ich noch von Club3D:

http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/produkte/leser.de/product/25.html

Aber hier steht Passive und Single Link




Sobald ich aber versuche den Desktop auf den dritten Monitor zu erweitern und übernehmen möchte kommt die Meldung "DIe Anzeigeeinstellungen konnten nicht gespeichert werden."

Weiss mir nicht mehr weiterzuhelfen. 


Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## Olstyle (12. November 2011)

Gefordert wird nicht "Single Link" sondern "active". Das ist aber keiner der von dir verlinkten Adapter.

So einer würde gehen:
Sapphire aktiver DisplayPort/Single-Link DVI Adapter (44000-02-40R) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## Janny (13. November 2011)

Club3D DISPLAYPORT TO DVI SL aktiv - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Der hier geht auch. Hab ich mir selber vor ein paar Tagen bestellt. Funktioniert tadelos


----------



## CSOger (14. November 2011)

Sry...
Hat sich erledigt.
Setup läuft jetzt auch unter BF3...und das besser als erwartet.


----------



## Fardret (14. November 2011)

Mein Stiefvater meinte jetzt ich bräuchte auf jeden Fall nen Tripleheadadapter !!!
Matrox Graphics eXpansion Module TripleHead2Go DP Edition Video converter


Werde es ja sehen wenn das Kabel morgen kommt


----------



## Jan565 (14. November 2011)

Nein das brauchst du auf keine Fall. 

Einfach so ein Aktiv Kabel und fertig. Alle Monitore müssen nur die gleiche Auflösung können.


----------



## SXFreak (14. November 2011)

> Alle Monitore müssen nur die gleiche Auflösung können.



Ich habe verschiedene Auflösungen und funktioniert trotzdem.


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2011)

Das Stichwort ist "können" .
Auch deine Monitore werden in Eyefinity bei gleicher Auflösung laufen. Was anderes macht AMD leider nicht mit und das ist auch der Grund warum ich immernoch auf SoftTH bin(obwohl ich mittlerweile eine HD6970 habe).


----------



## ZET (15. November 2011)

Hey Leute bin auf der suche nach einem aktiven MINI DP - VGA Adapter.
Was haltet ihr hier von?
Wentronic DisplayPort-Adapter: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Oder kennt jemand eine bessere Alternative?


----------



## AGio (18. November 2011)

Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn ich ein DVI-Ausgang habe, aber zwei TFTs anschliessen möchte? Geht das?

Edit: Dabei handelt es sich um eine HD6450 als lowprofile, die nur einen DVI- und HDMI-Anschluss beistzt, wobei der HDMI-Anschluss für meinen TV benötigt wird.


----------



## lenne0815 (18. November 2011)

wenn einer deiner tfts dp is und du noch nen freien dp anschluss hast geht das. Ansonsten wie immer und auch schon mehrfach hier gesagt nur mit dp zu DVI AKTIV Adapter.
In deinem Fall wenn ueberhaupt durch nen anschluss direkt auf der platine ? zu realisieren, oder per th2go.


----------



## AGio (18. November 2011)

Wie meinst du das "und du noch nen freien dp anschluss hast"?

Die Grafikkarte hat nur einen DVI und einen HDMI Anschluss. Die Frage lautet, ob ich zwei TFTs am DVI-Anschluss anschliessen kann.


----------



## klefreak (18. November 2011)

mit deiner Karte kannst du kein "richtiges" eyefinity betrieben, da die KArte keine 3 Monitoranschlüsse hat.

deine Optionen sind daher

1. Matrox TrippleheadToGO Adapter
2 Monitore
3 neue Grafikkarte mit zumindest 3 anschlüssen (DVI +DVI(Hdmi)+ DP)

mfg

EDIT:  mit dem Tripplehead kannst du dann 2 oder 3 Monitore an deinen DVI anschließen, da diese von dem Adapter als 1 Monitor zusammengeschlossen werden, der HDMI bleibt so weiterhin für den TV nutzbar.
Allerdings hat der Adapter auch seine Limits in der Auflösung (wegen der Limitation der Auflösung/Dvi Anschluss)
Matrox Graphics - Produkt - Graphics eXpansion Module - TripleHead2Go

EDIT2:
Alternativ gäbe es dann sogar noch ein DualheadToGo
http://www.matrox.com/graphics/de/products/gxm/dh2go/
welches anstelle von 3x 1680x1050  2x 1920x1200 unterstützt
(weis aber nicht ob das Tripple Teil auch bei 2 Monitoern die FullHD Auflösung nutzen kann.. !

EDIT 3:

Ja kann es 
Matrox TripleHead2Go Digital Edition
3 x 1680 x 10502, 
      3 x 1280 x 1024 
      oder 2 x 1920 x 1200
http://geizhals.at/eu/252304
ne neue Grafikkarte ist hier aber günstiger!


----------



## AGio (18. November 2011)

Okay. Danke für die Antwort.
Die Sache ist, ich benötige eine lowprofile Grafikkarte. 

Edit:

"mit deiner Karte kannst du kein "richtiges" eyefinity betrieben, da die KArte keine 3 Monitoranschlüsse hat."
Komisch nur, dass damit dennoch beworben wird?


----------



## klefreak (18. November 2011)

Hallo:

SO wie es ausschaut, is das leider kein richtiges Eyefinity das bei deine Karte beworben wird, denn bei AMD findet man folgendes:

AMD Eyefinity FAQs


> Zudem sind mindestens drei gleichzeitig nutzbare, aktive  Monitorausgänge, darunter ein DisplayPort™-Anschluss, für die  Unterstützung der AMD Eyefinity Technologie erforderlich. Erkundigen Sie  sich bitte beim Hersteller, ob ein Produkt diese Funktion unterstützt.


Der Grund ist folgender:
die "normalen" Grafikkarten haben 2 Wandler integriert, die jeweils einen Monitorausgang (HDMI/DVI/VGA) ansteueren, der dritte(oder weitere..) muss über ein DisplayPort realisiert werden, da bei dieser Anbindung dieser "Wandler" in den Monitor weitergewandert ist!
Auch Grafikkarten mit zb HDMI+VGA+DVI sind NICHT EyefinityFähig da für diese 3 Anschlüsse nur 2 Wandler verfügbar sind!
AUSNAHME sind spezielle MOdelle von Boardpartner, die einen 3. Wandler integriert haben

mfg

ps: bin allerdings kein EyefinityExperte, sondern hab "nur" ein bisschen GoogleWissen


EDIT:

Auf der AMD Seite wird Eyefinity bei einer HD 6570 in den "Fußnoten" so beworben:


> Die ATI Eyefinity Technologie unterstützt Spiele, die vom Standard  abweichende Bildseitenverhältnisse unterstützen – eine Notwendigkeit, um  das Bild formatfüllend auf mehrere Monitore zu verteilen. *Der Einsatz  von mehr als zwei Monitoren erfordert zusätzliche Monitore mit nativen  DisplayPort™-Anschlüssen* und/oder aktiven DisplayPort™-konformen  Adaptern, welche die Verbindung zwischen dem nativen Eingang Ihres  Monitors und den DisplayPort™- oder Mini-DisplayPort™-Anschlüssen Ihrer  Karte ermöglichen.


http://www.amd.com/de/products/desk...6570/Pages/amd-radeon-hd-6570-overview.aspx#4 
Da deine Karte keinen DP hat ist sie zwar irgendwie Eyefinity tauglich, aber halt nur bis zu 2 monitore!


----------



## ripper123 (19. November 2011)

Moin meine drei 30 zoll Dell TFT funtzlen subba mit dem Adapter hier Dell BizLink DisplayPort to DVI-D Dual Link Adapter | Hood.de


----------



## mrfloppy (21. November 2011)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir heute die treiber version 11.11 runtergeladen und installiert für meine 6950 und win7 64 bit, aber seitdem bekomme ich das catalyst control center nichtmehr ans laufen! klich ich den an sieht man das kurzzeitig geladen wird aber dann ist es auch wieder vorbei! hab auch neu installiert und mal nur das controlcenter installiert aber immer das selbe! warum??? jemand das selbe gehabt und eine lösung gefunden?

hat sich erledigt jetzt, nachm dritten mal deinstallieren mit driver sweeper und neu installieren gehts wieder 

neues problem: hatte vorher eine gigabyte gtx 560 ti und habe die wegen ständiger treiberabstürze trotz neuem bios abgestoßen und bin auf eine sapphire 6950 umgestiegen, hatte mir dann auch vor einer woche ca ein neues board gekauft um später evtl crossfire zu fahren und hatte mit meinem alten board nie probleme! nun mit dem neuen board und den letzten 2 treiber habe ich auch hier nach längerer zeit diese treiberabstürze, dann friert game ein, schwarz wird der bildschirm und dann kommt fehlermeldung das anzeigetreiber wieder hergestellt wurde ! woher kommt son mist???


----------



## lenne0815 (26. November 2011)

Gute nachrichten von der Eyefinity-Front, Serious Sam BFE Unterstuetzt Eyefinity nativ mit erweiterten optionen wie z.B. das verschieben des Huds etc


----------



## sQeep (27. November 2011)

Hi zusammen,
ich spiele seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken mir auch ein Eyefinity-System hinzustellen.
Nach durchstörbern einiger Threads und Tests, habe ich meine Suche nach dem passenden Monitor auf folgende Kandidaten eingegrenzt:

Dell Professional P2210, 22" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und jetzt die Preisfrage: Welchen würdet ihr nehmen? 
Der U2312HM ist ein IPS Panel, wogegen der P2210 ein TN Panel verbaut hat. Also Blickwinkelstabilität vs. Laufzeit, was wiegt bei einem Eyefinity-System mehr? Außerdem steht noch die Frage im Raum was von der Auflösung her mehr Sinn ergibt, 1680x1050 oder FullHD. Dazu ist zu sagen, dass ich meinen Rechner nicht ausschließlich zum zocken, sondern ab und an auch zum arbeiten und Filme schaun benutze. Verbaute Grafikkarte ist eine HD6970.

Wäre für jeden Ratschlag dankbar


----------



## lenne0815 (27. November 2011)

sQeep schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> ich spiele seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken mir auch ein Eyefinity-System hinzustellen.
> Nach durchstörbern einiger Threads und Tests, habe ich meine Suche nach dem passenden Monitor auf folgende Kandidaten eingegrenzt:
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab meine TN Panele in 30 Grad aufgestellt, da kommt die blickwinkelabhaengigkeit kaum zum tragen, funktioniert also durchaus, grundsaetzlich sind ips panele allerdings ne ganze ecke "huebscher" wenn du das geld hast hol dir ips panele ! ( allerdings auf verzoegerung achten ) Noch ne option waere statt zeurerem IPS groessere TNs zu nemen, ich hab 3 asus v276q die gibts fuer 250 Euro, noch aufknacken um die bezels ab zu machen und los gehts


----------



## sQeep (27. November 2011)

Also der U2312HM soll laut prad.de, trotz IPS, auch zum spielen geeignet sein. Der Preisunterschied zum TN liegt bei ~25€/Monitor, also nicht die Welt. Das einzige was mich noch ein wenig stört sind die Bedienelemente, da fand ich die Dells im alten Stil besser. Aber gut das sind Kleinigkeiten.
Bleibt noch das Thema mit der Auflösung, da bin ich noch etwas zweigeteilt... 

Und was die drei 27 Zöller angeht... nette Sache, aber ich glaube das wird mir persönlich bei 50-70cm Abstand zu den Bildschirmen einfach zu krass... davon abgesehen, dass mein Schreibtisch den Platz für 3x27" wahrscheinlich nicht hergibt^^


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

Ich habe atm einen EW2430, allerdings würde ich gerne Multimonitoring machen.
Da ich ihn aber noch behalten will müssen nun 2 andere her.

Würde der 23"Dell  zu dem 24" passen oder nicht?


----------



## lenne0815 (27. November 2011)

sQeep schrieb:


> Also der U2312HM soll laut prad.de, trotz IPS, auch zum spielen geeignet sein. Der Preisunterschied zum TN liegt bei ~25€/Monitor, also nicht die Welt. Das einzige was mich noch ein wenig stört sind die Bedienelemente, da fand ich die Dells im alten Stil besser. Aber gut das sind Kleinigkeiten.
> Bleibt noch das Thema mit der Auflösung, da bin ich noch etwas zweigeteilt...
> 
> Und was die drei 27 Zöller angeht... nette Sache, aber ich glaube das wird mir persönlich bei 50-70cm Abstand zu den Bildschirmen einfach zu krass... davon abgesehen, dass mein Schreibtisch den Platz für 3x27" wahrscheinlich nicht hergibt^^


 
Das mitm schreibtisch war auch mein groesstes problem, musste mein zimmer komplett umbauen und nen besuch bei ikea gabs auch noch 

hab grad mal geschau ich sitze genau bei 80cm vom mittleren entfernt, das geht eigentlich sehr fein.

3 27er sind nebeneinander ziemlich genau 175 cm lang bei 30 grad 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe atm einen EW2430, allerdings würde ich gerne Multimonitoring machen.
> Da ich ihn aber noch behalten will müssen nun 2 andere her.
> 
> Würde der 23"Dell  zu dem 24" passen oder nicht?


 
Unterschiedliche zollgroessen sehen ziemlich bloed in eyefinity ( 3x1 ) aus, wenn du nur 2 monitore betreiben moechtest isses eigentlich egal wie du dir die mischst, da sich 2 zum zocken mmn nicht eigenen durch den fetten bezel in der mitte.


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

Es würde schon um 3 gehen, nur will ich den Benq behalten.
Ich hätte aber eh dann verschiedene Panel.
Welche Monitor unter 200€ könnte man nehmen?


----------



## lenne0815 (27. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es würde schon um 3 gehen, nur will ich den Benq behalten.
> Ich hätte aber eh dann verschiedene Panel.
> Welche Monitor unter 200€ könnte man nehmen?


 

TN panele gibts wie sand am meer, da ne direkte empfehlung auszusprechen ist schwer, grundsaetzlich hab ich mir als faustregel genommen alles an zusatzfunktionen die ich nicht brauche rauszulassen, d.h. kein sound, kein hdmi, keine analogen eingaenge, kein usb hub etc etc etc, aber genau die richtige kombi zu erwischen is schwer, meine haben jetzt native dp eingaenge, damit spar ich mir den aktiven dp adapter, allerdings gabs sowas nur mit lautsprechern....


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

Auf Adapter habe ich ja keine Lust, allerdings kosten die billigsten laut gh.de auch schon 200€.


----------



## lenne0815 (27. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Auf Adapter habe ich ja keine Lust, allerdings kosten die billigsten laut gh.de auch schon 200€.


 

Das wirklich bloede ist an der sache aucah einfach das die hersteller ja mittlerweile immerhin dp anschlusse anbieten die lizenzkostenfrei sind, aber immernoch den besch hdmi mit einbauen den man sowieso nicht braucht und man dafuer sicher nochma 20 euronen an lizenzkosten drauflegen muss fuer nix und wieder nix.


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2011)

So ein Adapter tut in der SingleLink Variante(und die reicht bei dir gerade noch) nicht wirklich weh. Das ist einfach nur eine kleine Box die an den DP-Anschluss kommt ohne dass man noch was anderes anschließen oder machen muss.

Aktuell ist Adapter+Monitor mit DVI Eingang halt die billigere Lösung und schlechter in Komfort oder Qualität ist es eben auch nicht.


----------



## mpcSapZero (27. November 2011)

ssirius schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mitbekommen, dass ich nicht unbedingt genau das gleiche Modell brauche. Es reicht, dass es sich um die gleiche GPU handelt. Ich war bisher der Meinung, dass ich nochmal die gleiche Asus EAH9670 DCII nehmen muss. Und da diese Karte 3 Slots beansprucht, gabs da keine Chance.
> 
> Wenn ich eine Dual-Slot 6970 nehme, würde die gerade so reinpassen. Allerdings gäbe es zwischen beiden Karten kaum Abstand. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob das ein Problem (Hitze u. Lautstärke) wäre. Vielleicht gibts da hier jemanden, der Erfahrung damit hat.


 
Hy,
Du kannst eine Eyefinity kompatible Karte einsetzen.
Irgendwo in den Tiefen der AMD/ATI Seite gibt es eine Liste die erklärt welche Karten zusammenpassen.
Hab die nach langen Suchen gefunden, aber nicht verlinkt (ich Trottel).
Zu meiner 5870 E6 konnte ich einmal eine höher getaktete 5870 und zum zweiten eine 5850 stecken.
Vielleicht kann Dir der Support ja weiterhelfen.

Du solltest aber auch das Tool hier RadeonPro: Radeon Spiele eingetragen Automation Tool einsetzen, weil es Crossfire unabhängig vom Spiel möglich macht. Die "Application Profiles" von ATI sind zu unzuverlässig.
Allerdings hat das Tool auch noch andere Schmankerl an Bord.

Das eventuelle Hitze-Problem hab ich mit 2x140mm Lüftern gelöst, die ich "oben" auf die Grakas gesetzt hab. Die passten genau zwischen Karten und Seitenteil. Musste danach nur noch das Seitenteil an der entsprechenden Stelle öffnen... voila !!!!

bis dann ... manny


----------



## PsychoQeeny (29. November 2011)

Kann mir wer sagen ob diese 6970 DIS, ReferenzPCB oder nicht hat ? Asus EAH6970/2DIS/2GD5: Datenblatt, Test und Vergleich


----------



## lenne0815 (29. November 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen ob diese 6970 DIS, ReferenzPCB oder nicht hat ? Asus EAH6970/2DIS/2GD5: Datenblatt, Test und Vergleich


 
Sieht referenz aus, is nur rot.

Grad gesehen, hat asus voltage tweak, damit isses definitiv keine referenz karte.


----------



## henk (29. November 2011)

lenne0815 schrieb:


> Grad gesehen, hat asus voltage tweak, damit isses definitiv keine referenz karte.


 
Doch es ist eine Referenzkarte. Voltage Tweak ist nur ein Marketing Begriff für die Spannungserhöhung per Smart Doctor.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (30. November 2011)

lenne0815 schrieb:


> Sieht referenz aus, is nur rot.
> 
> Grad gesehen, hat asus voltage tweak, damit isses definitiv keine referenz karte.


 


henk schrieb:


> Doch es ist eine Referenzkarte. Voltage Tweak ist  nur ein Marketing Begriff für die Spannungserhöhung per Smart  Doctor.



Von aussen sieht sie ja nach Referenz aus, aber das es eine DIS ist, hat mich bisl irritiert... thx euch beiden


----------



## henk (30. November 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Von aussen sieht sie ja nach Referenz aus, aber das es eine DIS ist, hat mich bisl irritiert... thx euch beiden


 
Es gibt von ASUS halt nur zwei Karten, die DCII und die Referenzkarte (die hat in den meisten Reviews übrigens auch ein schwarzes PCB). Und das "DIS" bezieht sich einfach auf die Monitoranschlüsse. Eigentlich sollte das "2DI2S" heißen und wenn ich das Schema richtig deute steht das für 2xDVI + 2xDP.


----------



## lenne0815 (30. November 2011)

henk schrieb:


> Doch es ist eine Referenzkarte. Voltage Tweak ist nur ein Marketing Begriff für die Spannungserhöhung per Smart Doctor.


 
Das ist so richtig, allerdings haben die Voltage tweak karten meines wissens nach auch eine abgeaenderte Spannungswandlung ?!


----------



## zettiii (3. Dezember 2011)

Moin,
ich habe jetze 3 Monitore an meiner HD 6970. 2 per DVI und einen per Mini DP zu HDMI Adapter. Es werden auch alle 3 Monitore erkannt allerdings kann ich nur mit den zwei per DVI angeschlossenen eine 2x1 Gruppe bilden.
Wenn ich nur einen per DVI und den anderen mit dem Adapter anschließe, kann ich mit denen auch eine Gruppe machen ...
Der dritte Monitor steht immer als "disabled"...
Kann mir jemand helfen ?
Vielen Danks schonmal ! 
Lieben Gruß,
zettiii


----------



## zettiii (4. Dezember 2011)

Weiß niemand rat ?
Ich hab jetzt auch schon Windows neu installiert, ältere Treiber probiert, andere Monitore, andere Kabel und es hat nicht geklappt -.-


----------



## Olstyle (4. Dezember 2011)

Kannst du die Monitore denn überhaupt ohne eine Eyefinity Gruppe zu bilden alle gleichzeitig aktivieren?
Ich vermute mal nicht womit du gefühlt Person Nr. 100.000 mit einem passiven DP-Adapter bist.


----------



## zettiii (4. Dezember 2011)

Ja kann ich. Und ja es ist ein aktiver Adapter !


----------



## zettiii (6. Dezember 2011)

Joa, hab jetzt den zweiten AKTIVEN Adapter hier und es geht nicht ^^ Auf der Packung steht sogar extra für Eyefinity drauf ^^


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Wenn ich mal "zwischenfunken" darf- _danke_! 
 Folgendes Problem: Gerne möchte ich wieder Shift 2 Unleashed Shift 2 spielen. Auf NoGripRacing NoGripRacing :: NFS Shift 2 Downloads gibt es neue Mods und sogar einen "Unofficial Community Patch", welche ich gerne ausprobieren möchte. Das Problem ist die aktuellste installierte CAP (Catalyst Application Profiles). Bei dieser ist die Unterstützung für zwei Grafikkarten nicht mehr enthalten. Ergo läuft dann das Spiel auf nur einer Grafikkarte. *Meine Frage ist, welche CAP die Letzte mit aktivierten CAP-Profil für Shift 2 Unleashed war.* Meines Erachtens so im dem Dreh der Version 11.4.
In meinem Rechenknecht werkeln 2x Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X (jeweils 2 GB V-RAM), welche 3x 24"-Monitore im AMD-Eyefinity Setup befeuern. Grafikkarten- und OpenCL-Treiber, CatalystControlCenter sowie CAP sind auf dem aktuellen Versionsstand.
Das Downgrade auf eine ältere CAP-Version stellt für mich kein Problem dar, ich habe bis auf Weiteres nicht vor, aktuellere Titel zu spielen.
Dank' schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## CSOger (9. Dezember 2011)

AMD Catalyst 11.5 CAP4 - Reaktiviert CrossFire in NFS SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED - Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Dezember 2011)

Prima, herzlichen Dank!


----------



## mpcSapZero (12. Dezember 2011)

Die Catalyst Application Profiles kannste aber auch alle hiermit http://www.radeonpro.info/de-DE/ umgehen.


----------



## action-hamburg (20. Dezember 2011)

Moin moin aus hamburg,
ich hoffe und bin mir sicher Ihr könnt mir helfen, ich bin am rande des Nervenzusammenbruchs mit meinen 3 Beny Monitoren. 
Zum Problem:

ich habe 3 gleiche Benq Monitore alle drei laufen in der Auflösung von 1920*1080 in der Windows 7 anzeigensteuerung habe ich alle drei aktiviert und erweitert bis hierhin kein Problem. 
Nun möchte ich mit Eyefinity ein großen desktop machen es sind auch alle drei Monitore zu sehen, aber nur zwei monitore sind Blau und einer wird grau angezeigt. 
Ich habe keinen Aktiven adapter dazwischen habe aber zwei Grafikkarten drinnne einmal die HD6950 + HD6870 ich habe einen Monitor an der HD6950 von DVI auf MiniPort und die anderen beiden an der 6870über DVI dran. 

Ich kann zwei monitore zu einem über eyefinity machen und den dritten als erweiterung machen aber alle drei zu einem geht nicht! 

Wo ist nun mein Problem was mache ich falsch ich habe so viel hier hin und her gesteckt ich seh nicht mehr durch  ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klefreak (20. Dezember 2011)

da CF nicht über 2 unterschiedliche KArten geht, denke cih, dass auch Eyefinity da probleme machen wird ?
(hab seleber keine 3 monitore..)
hier wird ein aktiver Adapter wohl pflicht sein ?!

mfg


----------



## <BaSh> (20. Dezember 2011)

1. Die beiden Karten sind nicht CF kompatibel untereinander.
2. Es müssen alle Monitorausgänge an einer Grafikarte genutzt werden ( auf bei CF)
3. Ein aktiver Adapter ist wie schon gesagt Pflicht


----------



## action-hamburg (21. Dezember 2011)

dann ist die eine karte also überflüssig eigentlich und bringt nichts. Der Adapter solte heute kommen bin ja mal gespannt. 
Wird die eine kArte duch die andere Karte ausgebremmst oder kann ich die drinne lassen? 

Danke für die schnellen Antworten das spart mir das hin und her stecken


----------



## klefreak (21. Dezember 2011)

wenn du die langsamere nicht brauchst, würd ich die möglichst rausgeben (und verkaufen) 

mfg


----------



## turbosnake (22. Dezember 2011)

Der Monitor scheint sich ja perfekt zu eignen:LG kündigt 27-Zoll-3D-Monitor mit IPS-Panel an - lg, monitor, 3d

Wenn er jetzt noch WQHD und 120Hz wäre er ja fast zu perfekt.


----------



## lenne0815 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ohje Ohje, habt ihr schon gesehen Test: AMD Radeon HD 7970 (Seite 18) - ComputerBase 43 % Mehr leistung als die 6970 in meiner Aufloesung, ich glaub ich muss wieder geld ausgeben :/ 

Auch Hardocp hat einige intresante Dinge zu berichten  ( BF 3 )

"The AMD Radeon HD 7970 greatly improved upon performance in Eyefinity, and gave us several playable options. At 5040x1050 we were able to have Motion Blur turned on and Ambient Occlusion with HBAO enabled. So at 5040x1050 we were able to have the highest possible in-game settings enabled on the HD 7970, providing the best image quality possible with FXAA to boot. We were also able to take the game up to 5760x1200, but we had to lower AO to SSAO. This is still increadible, as we didn't have to disable AO, we just had to knock it down to SSAO, which is easier on performance than HBAO. Therefore, you still get Ambient Occlusion in the game, and Motion Blur, with FXAA all at 5760x1200!"


----------



## Janny (26. Dezember 2011)

Moin Männer,

Ich hab n kleines Problem und zwar hab ich mir vorkurzem ja mein Eyefinity System aufgebaut und habe 1 HD6870, lief auch alles eigentlich gut, ich spiele hauptsächlich CoD 4/BO/MW3 und alles lief soweit ruckelfrei, 
das hat sich aber seit ein paar Tagen geändert, irgendwie fängt jetzt alles an zu stocken/ruckeln .. weiß einer woran das liegen kann ? 

Und wenn's alles nichts nutzt, sollte ich mir lieber noch eine 2. 6870 kaufen oder lieber nur eine 6950 benutzen ?

An meinem System hab ich nichts geändert, daran kann's nicht liegen ..

LG und schöne Feiertage noch, Janny


----------



## lenne0815 (26. Dezember 2011)

Hey Janni, beschreib dein problem mal etwas praeziser bitte, poste saemtliche specs und lies gleich mal temps etc mit afterburner aus !


----------



## Janny (27. Dezember 2011)

So, hier mal ein Bild im Idle.
Beschreiben kann ich nicht mehr wirklich viel. In Games Stockt's von heute auf morgen, was mir irgendwie komisch vor kommt, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein..


----------



## lenne0815 (27. Dezember 2011)

Und unter last ? ( du kannst afterburner im hintergrund offen lassen und dann nen screenshot machen )

PC Schon offen gehabt, graka gereinigt ?

Idle 44c sagt erstmal nicht viel, liegt etwas auf der hohen seite, koennte aber auch voellig normal sein bei ner referenz Karte.

Welches spiel stockt an welchen stellen ?

rest deines systems ?


----------



## Janny (27. Dezember 2011)

PC offen hatte ich schon, Graka reinigen kann ich erst heute abend, muss gleich zur arbeit. Probier ich aber aus.

Die Graka ist ne Sapphire 6870, die mit einem großen Lüfter. Der rest ist ein 955BE, 4GB Corsair 1333Mhz, 500W OCZ.

COD MW3 ruckelt komplett im Multi, wobei es nur ganz leicht ruckelt, was es aber vorher nicht getan hat. CoD BO ruckelt auch überall leicht im Multi, manchmal bleibt er für 2 sek. komplett stehen und dann gehts weiter.


----------



## Stingray93 (3. Januar 2012)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Solltest sie schon am besten direkt nebeneinander stellen damit es von der höhe her passt.
> du kannst ja schlecht dem Monitor ein paar Pixel streichen damit sie auf einer höhe sind.
> 
> Bei mir sieht es momentan so aus.
> ...




Moin leute!
Nach nun über einem Jahr Eyefinity mit 3x 27" möchte ich ein wenig Feedback geben.
War ja mehr oder weniger einer der ersten der damit mitgezogen hat.
Mein System läuft immer noch Problemlos, bis auf ein paar Aussetzern des Dell Adapters (die nach einem Neustart meist behoben waren) habe ich nichts negatives zu berichten.
Außer das mein System langsam zu alt wird für aktuelle Spiele 

Habe das System weiterhin mit 2 5870 im Crossfire am laufen, spielen tue ich in letzter Zeit nicht mehr viel.
Anno 2070 habe ich letztens ausprobiert, schockt eig.! Zuletzt richtig genossen habe ich Crysis 2 und das ging selbst auf 3 Monitoren und mit nur einer Grafikkarte wunderbar! (Bei Crossfire Bildprobleme)
Ich liebe es weiterhin mit meinem Lenkrad (G25) ein paar Runden auf der Nordschleife zu verbringen in NFS Shift 1 / 2.

Ich persönlich möchte den Platz auf dem Desktop nicht mehr missen. Wenn ich auf der Lan mit einem Monitor ankomme und das System hochfahre fühle ich mich schon leicht "nackt" 
Ich liebe es einfach mittig Firefox zu öffnen, links Icq,Msn & co laufen zu lassen und Rechts dann auch noch einen Film zu schauen 

Mein aktueller Schreibtisch schaut btw. so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann weiterhin nur jedem empfehlen den Schritt zu Eyefinity zu wagen, es lohnt sich!


----------



## Bmok (5. Januar 2012)

Hi, ich finde das Thema auch sehr interessant und bin auch schon am überlegen. 
Zur Zeit habe ich eine 5850 die ja auch nicht mehr die Neuste ist, aber leider nicht
viel langsammer als eine 6970. ( 30% ) Gut der große Speicher macht wahrscheinlich Sinn bei der Auflösung,
aber ich habe generell mal eine Frage. 
Battlefield 3 oder generell die Topgrafikspiele, GTA, Crysis, Metro usw. kann man mit keiner SingleGPU Karte vernünftig
zocken, bzw. man kann nicht voll aufdrehen, sondern muss hier und da wohl runterregeln. 
Auflösung ( 3 x Full HD )

Welche Spiele laufen vernünftig mit einer guten Single GPU Karte, ( GTX 580, 6970 ) 
und was würde z.B. außer Tetris noch vernünftig mit einer 5850 laufen ? 

Wer hat Erfahrung bei solchen Auflösungen mit Multi GPU sprich einer 6990 oder klassisch SLI, Tripple SLI udn Crossfire ?
Viele Fragen auf einmal. 

Gruß Bmok


----------



## TheKFX (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo!
Ich habe eine HD 6950 XFX 2GB und wollte damit jetzt ein Triple Head System einrichten... habe 3x 22" Monis 2 über DVI mit Graka verbunden und einen über mDP! Anfänglich hatte ich sie über 2xDVi und HDMI verbunden: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRVM2yNx37s und dann habe ich mir den mDP adapter gekauft und es geht auch nicht ... weiß nicht woran es liegt Treiber sind aktuell habe Win 7 64. Jemand das gleiche Problem oder eine Lösung?
Grüße
KFX
Im Anhang noch mal mit deutschen Graka Treiber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <BaSh> (5. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre müssen wenn du DVI benutzen willst, alle darüber angeschlossen sein also von DP auf DVI.


----------



## zettiii (5. Januar 2012)

Du brauchst einen AKTIVEN mini Display Port auf HDMI/ DVI Adapter 
Sowas, sonst gehen nur 2 Monitore


----------



## TheKFX (5. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mir diesen hier gekauft: DELOCK Adapter Displayport-St mini > DVI24+5-Bu: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör der ist wohl leider nicht aktive? Aber ich bekomme doch ein bild über meinen Adapter auf den angeschlossenen Monitor gibt es da keinen Weg? Was ist an einen Aktiven anders?
danke für die Antworten!


----------



## zettiii (5. Januar 2012)

Wie gesagt, du brauchst einen aktiven. Bei deinem verlinkten steht aber nichts von aktiv. Klar zeigt er dir ein Bild an, aber für Eyefinity brauchst du halt einen aktiven


----------



## Bmok (6. Januar 2012)

Bmok schrieb:


> Hi, ich finde das Thema auch sehr interessant und bin auch schon am überlegen.
> Zur Zeit habe ich eine 5850 die ja auch nicht mehr die Neuste ist, aber leider nicht
> viel langsammer als eine 6970. ( 30% ) Gut der große Speicher macht wahrscheinlich Sinn bei der Auflösung,
> aber ich habe generell mal eine Frage.
> ...


 !!!


Guten Morgen

und gibt es jemanden der was dazu sagen kann ?
Besonders auf die Hinsicht, welche Spiele laufen vernünftig auf einer Single GPU-Karte. 

Bitte mal ein paar nennen.

Gruß Bmok


----------



## mariozankl (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Es tut mir sehr leid falls die Frage schon einmal gestellt worden ist aber ich kann mich unmöglich durch 81 Seiten kämpfen.

Ist es möglich zu meinem Dell u2711 (2560x1440) zwei 17'' Monitore mit 900x1440 (Hochformat) dazuzustellen und damit eine Eyefinity Gruppe zu bilden? Oder funktioniert das nur mit Monitoren in der selben Auflösung? Die Gesamtauflösung hier währe dann 4360x1440.

Am ende sollte das dann in etwa so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg.
mariozankl


----------



## <BaSh> (6. Januar 2012)

Mit Eyefinity ist es nicht möglich. Es gab aber glaube ich eine Softwarelösung dafür


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2012)

Genau, die Lösung nennt sich SoftTH, Infos gibts unter dem Link in meiner Signatur oder unter * SoftTH v2.08b alpha
test version *.
Aktuell ist man damit aber auf DX9 (und 8) beschränkt.


----------



## mariozankl (6. Januar 2012)

Hab gerade gelesen das der Config Creator von dir stammt also schätze ich mal das du dich damit auskennst 

Sieht sehr gut aus, vokalem bei den Rennspielen. Aber bei vielen Shootern sind die HUDs und Menüs verzerrt.
Ist das einfach zu installieren und zu Konfigurieren? Und wie siehst mir der Weiterentwicklung und Unterstützung neuer Spiele aus?

Und unterstützt das Tool 3 Monitore an einer Grafikkarte? Ich lese immer von 2 Grafikkarten.

lg.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2012)

SoftTH unterstützt jede Displaykonfiguration die deine Grafikkarte(-n) auf dem Desktop erlaubt. Installation und Konfiguration ist kein großes Problem. Datei in den Spieleordner und los gehts. Wenn einem die automatische Konfiguration nicht reicht und man sich davor scheut selbst in der Configdatei rum zu schreiben gibt es ja mein Tool .
Zur Weiterentwicklung kann man nur sagen: Ja es gibt regelmäßig Updates, aber wann das große DX10/11 Update kommt(in Arbeit ist es) steht in den Sternen und ist kein bisschen vorhersehbar.
Grundsätzlich muss SoftTH ein Spiel nicht explizit unterstützen damit es läuft, ein DX9 Modus reicht dafür. Inkompatibilitäten können aber auftreten und werden regelmäßig mit neuen Versionen bekämpft.

Da das hier aber eigentlich der Eyefinity Thread ist möchte ich dich bitten weitere Fragen zu SoftTH auch im SoftTH Thread zu stellen.

Die Sache mit den HUDs und Menüs hat nichts mit der Multimonitorlösung zu tun, das ist abhängig vom Spiel und sieht unter Eyefinity genau so aus wie unter SoftTH oder Nvidia Surround. Einzige Ausnahme ist Deus Ex, das unterstützt die Eyefinity API und platziert aufgrund von deren Feedback das HUD genau an den Rand des Centermonitors. Bei anderen Lösungen landet es afaik am äusseren Rand der Renderfläche.


----------



## Bmok (6. Januar 2012)

Bmok schrieb:


> !!!
> 
> 
> Guten Morgen
> ...


 
Hmm Wahrscheinlich bin ich im Alleinunterhalter Thread gelandet oder
bin ich irgendwie völlig am Thema vorbei ???

Hallo, ich interessiere mich wirklich dafür und wäre über eine Antwort dankbar.

Gruß Bmok


----------



## MaxMax (6. Januar 2012)

@Bmuk: also ich hatte eine zeitlang eine hd5870, aber die war mir selbst bei 1920x1080 im SingleMonitorbetrieb vor allem bei DX11 spielen (metro 2033, Lostplanet 2, etc) zu schwach, ich nehm daher an, dass deiner hd5850 @eyefinity  @3xFullHD mit nur 1GB auch unter DX9/10 ziemlich bald die luft ausgehen wird.

ich betreibe derzeit eine hd6950@6970 2GB overclocked 950/1500 auf 3x1280x1024 monitoren: metro 2033 very high geht so, aber nicht optimal, hin und wieder unter 20fps, mehr als 40fps hab ich noch nie gesehen...anno 2070 ist ebenfalls grenzwertig, anno 1404 dagegen rennt super...battlefield 3 sollt eigentlich auch super gehen, da hab ich aufm anderen pc mit der gtx580@FullHD immer >60fps....GTA 4 hab ich jetzt noch nicht probiert, aber das ist ja schon in 1080p ein sehr grakalastiges game...crysis 2 very high in dx11 ist unspielbar mit nur meiner 6950 auf 3 schirmen...
crossfire würd ich abraten, vor allem mit einer hd5850, die skaliert nicht wirklich gut, vor allem wennst die skalierung von der 6000er serie im vergleich zu der 5000er (benchmarks) anschaust, sieht man dass die Crossfire 6000er serie fast 80-100% mehrleistung.
ich hatte mal 2x6950er in crossfire, aber die mikroruckler und der "mouselag" war mir zuviel, und dann noch die ganzen treibertroubles...und stromverbrauch....
schau dir mal die hd7970 an, ist zwar schweineteuer, aber die dürft echt genug power haben um in hohen auflösungen was stemmen zu können...aber wennst seit hd5850 eh nicht upgegraded hast, dann kannst jetzt eh ein bisserl tiefer ins geldbörserl greifen 
lg


----------



## Bmok (6. Januar 2012)

Hi und danke für die Antwort. 
Nein langfristig wollte ich dass auch nicht mit einer 5850 betreiben.
Ich habe einen 24 Zoll Monitor und überlege evtl. 2 dazu zu holen, da die nicht wirklich
teuer sind zurzeit. Dass auf der 5850 schon Dirt 2 grenzwertig wird mit drei Monitoren, ist mir schon klar,
allerdings gibts ja auch noch ein wenig ältere Spiele, wo es vielleicht vorübergehend funktioniert,
als Testlauf sozusagen. Also ich kann ja auch kleinere Auflösungen fahren auf den Full HD Monitoren. 
Dass Crossfire jetzt so schlecht läuft mit der 5er Generation, hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

Also meine Hoffnung liegt eigentlich auf zwei Mittelklassekarten der 7er Serie mit mind. 2 GB Speicher.
Forausgesetzt eine 7870 hat mehr power als eine 6950. 
Wobei wenn es wirklich so extrem ist mit MultiGpu, dann ist es natürlich nicht so der Hit.
Nur die 7970 leistet für 500,- Euro eigentlich zu wenig, wobei die Preise ja hoffentlich mal fallen werden.

Gruß Bmok


----------



## MaxMax (6. Januar 2012)

@bmuk. mhm,3xFullHD kaufen und dann in niedriger auflösung spielen wollen? das klingt für mich nicht sehr prickelnd...also wenn ich du wäre: verkauf die hd5850 solang du noch ein paar euros dafür kriegst. kauf dir die 2 monitore dazu und die stärkste single gpu karte, die verfügbar ist bzw. deinem preisrahmen entspricht. wenn du wirklich multigpu willst, dann würd ich eher zu nvidia tendieren (bessere treiber, und neuerdings auch mit framelimiter (beta) um das microruckler problem zu minimieren, also IMHO ist da nvidia viel aktiver dran als AMD) und bei SLI kannst ja dann auch multimonitor betreiben, wer weiss, vl hat nvidia sogar die überraschung parat, dass die Geforce 680 (oder wie auch immer die neue heissen wird) sogar 3 monitore mit nur einer GPU ansteuern kann, wobei es ja von KFA eh eine spezial gtx 560 oder 580, mit welcher bis zu 4 monitore an nur einer karte betrieben werden könnten, gibt, nur ist da halt so eine SofTTH treiber notwendig und nicht von nv supported...

jep, hab zwar jetzt keine benchmark links, aber damals wie ich die kaufentscheidung getroffen habe, war mir sofort klar: bevor ich 5870 crossfire mach (wg der schlechten skalierung), kauf ich mir lieber die 6950 und dann vl später eine zweite, aber wie gesagt, ich find multiGPU nicht (mehr) erstrebenswert, aber das muss du vl selber austesten...

ja, ich find die 7970 auch zu teuer...aber AMD braucht jeden euro, wenn man sich bulldozer anschaut...


----------



## Bmok (6. Januar 2012)

ja, ich find die 7970 auch zu teuer...aber AMD braucht jeden euro, wenn man sich bulldozer anschaut...[/QUOTE]

Ja das stimmt wohl.  
Aber erstmal abwarten, ein schlechteres Produkt als erwartet, heißt ja nicht unbedingt, dass die Umsätze ebenfalls schlechter werden. Also ich wollte mir Zeitnah eine neue Karte holen, keine Frage, wollte nur vorher ein wenig testen mit älteren spiele.

Keine Ahnung Generäle, ältere Autorennen, Fear, sowas in die Richtung.

Gruß Bmok


----------



## SXFreak (6. Januar 2012)

Auf meiner HD 5870 spiele ich Dirt2, Dirt3, F1 2011 und Portal2 in 4240x1050 und das ist nicht im geringsten ruckelig


----------



## zettiii (7. Januar 2012)

Ich spiele auf meiner 6970 aktuell Battlefield 3, Bad Company 2; Crysis 2; Anno 1404, 2070; Skyrim. Alles außer Crysis 2 auf max. Details aber ohne Kantenglättung (BC2 4x AF etc.) und alles über 30 FPS in 5760x1080


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Januar 2012)

Ui dann werde ich mir wohl auch 3x24 Zoll kaufen müssen denn mit der 7970 sollte da ja noch etwas mehr gehen


----------



## lenne0815 (8. Januar 2012)

zettiii schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf meiner 6970 aktuell Battlefield 3, Bad Company 2; Crysis 2; Anno 1404, 2070; Skyrim. Alles außer Crysis 2 auf max. Details aber ohne Kantenglättung (BC2 4x AF etc.) und alles über 30 FPS in 5760x1080


 
Ich hab nen ganz aenliches setup, bf 3 64mp muss man aber alles low stellen, und auch dann hat man oefter mal nen drop in die 20ger, spielbar isses aber auf jeden fall.


----------



## zettiii (8. Januar 2012)

Gut, dass hab ich nun noch nicht gestestet, aber MP mit 30 Leuten geht schon klar.

@ Bash, ja solltest du machen, ist einfach nur geil ! Achte aber drauf, dass die Monitore dünne Rahmen haben, je besser ist der Eindruck


----------



## CSOger (9. Januar 2012)

zettiii schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf meiner 6970 aktuell Battlefield 3, Bad Company 2; Crysis 2; Anno 1404, 2070; Skyrim. Alles außer Crysis 2 auf max. Details aber ohne Kantenglättung (BC2 4x AF etc.) und alles über 30 FPS in 5760x1080



Da muss ich noch mal nachfragen.
Du spielst mit einer Radeon 6970 BF3 in 5760x1080 mit Maximalen Details (ohne AA) und hast über 30 Fps?
Caspian Border 64er Server?


----------



## CSOger (9. Januar 2012)

CSO schrieb:


> Da muss ich noch mal nachfragen.
> Du spielst mit einer Radeon 6970 BF3 in 5760x1080 mit Maximalen Details (ohne AA) und hast über 30 Fps Average?
> Caspian Border 64er Server?


 Was ist Maximal bei dir...High oder Ultra?


----------



## CSOger (9. Januar 2012)

Sry...Blödsinn geschrieben.
Beim editieren durcheinander gekommen.

Post 824 und 825 kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## lenne0815 (9. Januar 2012)

CSO schrieb:


> Da muss ich noch mal nachfragen.
> Du spielst mit einer Radeon 6970 BF3 in 5760x1080 mit Maximalen Details (ohne AA) und hast über 30 Fps?
> Caspian Border 64er Server?


 



lenne0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen ganz aenliches setup, bf 3 64mp muss man aber alles low stellen, und auch dann hat man oefter mal nen drop in die 20ger, spielbar isses aber auf jeden fall.





zettiii schrieb:


> Gut, dass hab ich nun noch nicht gestestet, aber MP mit 30 Leuten geht schon klar.



Erst lesen...


----------



## lenne0815 (10. Januar 2012)

Klkeines update zur 7970 @ eyefinity 5040x1050

"In Battlefield 3 the overclocked Radeon HD 7970 is 31% faster than the standard clocked Radeon HD 7970. The overclocked Radeon HD 7970 is 57% faster than the Galaxy MDT GTX 580."

hardocp

die 580 laeuft auch mit oc, damit ist endgueltig geklaert auf welche karte man fuer 3 Monitoring setzen sollte  ( Immoment  )


----------



## Janny (11. Januar 2012)

Hi,
könnt ihr mir vielleicht grade weiter helfen, ich suche einen Mini displayport auf DVI Displayport AKTIV.
Bei allen die ich gefunden habe steht aber nie Aktiv dahinter 

Würden diese hier gehen ? 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Club 3D Mini DisplayPort auf DVI

HIS Mini-DisplayPort to DVI Adapter AMD Eyefinity - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


oder kann ich auch diesen adapter hier nehmen, ich habe schon einen Club 3D Displayport zu DVI, kann man diesen dann noch dazu stecken ?

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Club 3D MINI DISPLAYPORT zu DISPLAYPORT


lG Janny


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2012)

Da stehen auch welche dabei die sicher aktiv sind:
News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## Janny (11. Januar 2012)

Ich habe jetzt 2 Bildschirme über dvi angeschlossen, jetzt hab ich an meiner Graka noch 2 Mini-displayport steckplätze und einen HDMI frei, kann ich den dritten Bildschirm nicht über ein displayport HDMI Kabel anschließen ?


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2012)

Wenn es denn aktiv von Displayport auf HDMI adaptiert. 
Auf dem PC sind HDMI und DVI im Bildsignal identisch...


----------



## uk3k (11. Januar 2012)

Sodele, 
ab heute gehöre ich auch zu glücklichen Eyefinity-Usern 
Erster Eindruck nach einem halben Tag: Is schon geil 

Denke mal als Standesgemäße Vorstellung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Monitore sind von links nach rechts:
Samsung Syncmaster 223BW
Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZ
Samsung Syncmaster 223BW @ Sapphire Active DP/DVI-Adapter

mfg


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön 
Wenn meine HD7970 angekommen ist werde ich auch mal neue Bilder schießen


----------



## Mischk@ (24. Januar 2012)

Moin, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.

Ich würde mir gerne 2x HD6970 holen um Battlefield 3 im Eyefinity ruckelfrei zu spielen.
Derzeit habe ich 2xgtx570 drinne mit jeweils 1,2GB Ram, jedoch kommen die in der hohen Auflösung an ihre Grenzen vom Speicher her. (1237 MB Auslastung- Nvidia Surround)
Ich kann mit den beiden Karten bei 5950x1080 nur mit 0xMSAA spielen, sobald ich 2xMSAA aktiviere brechen die FPS von 60 auf unspielbare 25 FPS ein.

*Hat jemand die Möglichkeit mal zu testen, wieviel MegaByte Battlefield3 braucht bei mittleren Details und 2xMSAA ?*

*Danke !*


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (24. Januar 2012)

Also nen Freund von mir hat 2xHD6970 und sonst ein ähnliches Sys wie ich...
selbst der hat bei FullHD teilweise mit Einbrüchen zu kämpfen !

Zwar nicht bis auf 25FPS aber bis auf 40 teils schon...


----------



## lenne0815 (25. Januar 2012)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> Moin, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.
> 
> Ich würde mir gerne 2x HD6970 holen um Battlefield 3 im Eyefinity ruckelfrei zu spielen.
> Derzeit habe ich 2xgtx570 drinne mit jeweils 1,2GB Ram, jedoch kommen die in der hohen Auflösung an ihre Grenzen vom Speicher her. (1237 MB Auslastung- Nvidia Surround)
> ...


 
Weniger als 2 GB ! wieviel genau kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Kingbase (26. Januar 2012)

gibts es hier jemanden der 3*2560*1600/1440 sprich 3*27er/30er hat und kann mir sagen ob die bei ner standart 6950/6970 mit 2displayport und einem dvi gehen?


----------



## CSOger (26. Januar 2012)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> Moin, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.
> 
> Ich würde mir gerne 2x HD6970 holen um Battlefield 3 im Eyefinity ruckelfrei zu spielen.
> Derzeit habe ich 2xgtx570 drinne mit jeweils 1,2GB Ram, jedoch kommen die in der hohen Auflösung an ihre Grenzen vom Speicher her. (1237 MB Auslastung- Nvidia Surround)
> ...



Habs mal kurz getestet...

Caspian Border
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
 10582,    243923,  34,  59, 43.383

Fühlt sich für mich nicht wirklich flüssig an mit diesen Settings.
(2x MSAA)


----------



## Mischk@ (27. Januar 2012)

So hab mich nun auch für Eyefinity entschieden !!!
Auf längere sicht gesehen, von der Leistung her besser als HD6990...


----------



## <BaSh> (27. Januar 2012)

Mh habe auch eine 7970 hier liegen. Kommt da noch ein WaKüler drauf?


----------



## CSOger (28. Januar 2012)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> So hab mich nun auch für Eyefinity entschieden !!!
> Auf längere sicht gesehen, von der Leistung her besser als HD6990...



2x7970 gehen natürlich "etwas" besser als 2x6970.

AMD Radeon HD 7970 CrossFire Performance Review - Battlefield 3


----------



## Mischk@ (28. Januar 2012)

Cooler Link ! 
Ich bin begeistert, das ATI trotz ersten Treiber bei CF gleich fast das doppelte an Leistung bring (zumindest bei BF3)

Ich hoffe das Aquatuning die Wasserkühler bald vorrätig hat für die 7970, denn der Radi mit 4x360er langweilt sich bei nur bei CPU,NB,Ram Kühlung...


----------



## Clonemaster (28. Januar 2012)

Arbeitskollege hat 2x6870, 2x mit DVI angeschlossen und der dritte mit Adapter von HDMI auf DP. Der Adapter ist nicht aktiv, ist das der Grund warum es nicht geht?


----------



## <BaSh> (28. Januar 2012)

Der Adapter müsste Aktiv und DVI sein


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2012)

Sicher dass es ein Adapter von HDMI auf DP ist? Wenn ja müsste er nur ein Displayport Kabel besorgen und bräuchte garkeinen Adapter.


----------



## Clonemaster (28. Januar 2012)

Der Monitor hat aber kein DP direkt  aktiv und DVI? Also 3 mal DVI?


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2012)

Der Adapter muss halt aktiv sein und aktiv auf HDMI hab ich noch nie gesehen. Theoretisch kann man aber an den Adapter zu DVI wieder ein DVI->HDMI Kabel dran machen.


----------



## CSOger (28. Januar 2012)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Arbeitskollege hat 2x6870, 2x mit DVI angeschlossen und der dritte mit Adapter von HDMI auf DP. Der Adapter ist nicht aktiv, ist das der Grund warum es nicht geht?


 
Genau das ist der Grund.
Einen Aktiven Displayport-Adapter braucht er.
Alle 3 Monitore müssen an einer Karte hängen...auch mit Crossfire.


----------



## Clonemaster (28. Januar 2012)

Ok danke, werd ihm das mal mitteilen  


Dann hab ich mir überlegt, ob ich mir nicht auch auf die Schnelle mal 
noch 2 1080p Monitore hol. Brauch ich dann mit meiner 6990 auch 
mind. 1 aktiven Adapter? 
An der Karte ist 1x DVI und 4xmDP 
Es sind einige Adapter dabei, auf denen steht auch "active".. hoffe mal das geht dann? 


Edit: zu spät, hab jetz schon eingekauft, hab aber leider erst morgen Zeit auszuprobieren


----------



## <BaSh> (28. Januar 2012)

Dann brauchst du sogar 2 aktive


----------



## Clonemaster (28. Januar 2012)

Die hab ich laut Aufschrift  wenn es nicht geht bin ich enttäuscht, bei einer solch teuren Karte sollte schon das nötige Zubehör dabei sein ..


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2012)

Einer der Adapter dürfte auch passiv sein. Schaden tut der aktive aber nicht .


----------



## Clonemaster (29. Januar 2012)

So habe jetzt alles angeschlossen und sogar eingerichtet. Allerdings ein Haken an der Sache: Auf dem rechten Monitor ist ein Senkrechter grüner Streifen, ca. 2pixel breit


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2012)

Mal andere Anschlüsse und Kabel versucht?


----------



## Clonemaster (29. Januar 2012)

Jo alles versucht, auch den Monitor einzeln. Folglich kann es eigentlich nur ein Pixelfehler sein. Der Monitor wird morgen umgetauscht 

Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden, hab BF3 probiert, ist schon ein Hammer feeling


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Januar 2012)

Einmal Eyefinity, immer Eyefinity


----------



## Clonemaster (29. Januar 2012)

Der Monitor in der Mitte hat einen Unterschied, er kann 120Hz. Was an sich kein Problem darstellt, allerdings hat das Display auch andere Farben. Habe schon versucht die Farben auf die beiden anderen anzupassen. Jetzt überleg ich den zu verkaufen und gleich nen dritten zu holen, wenn ich den zweiten wegen dem Pixelfehler austausche...


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Januar 2012)

Sollte aber kein Problem darstellen denke ich!
Mein mittlerer Monitor ist auch nur 23" als die beiden äußeren und das läuft jut 

Bild1: So hat alles angefangen 
Bild2: So ist es im Moment bis auf ein par kleine Sachen die anders sind wie das Headset, Grafikkarte etc.  Achtet nicht auf die Unordnung


----------



## Ecommander (1. Februar 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich habe folgendes vor:
Ich habe in meinem PC-System 2 AMD Radeon HD 6950, D verbaut und meine 2 23''-Monitore (per DVI angeschlossen) im Eyefinity-Betrieb laufen lassen. Meinen TV habe ich außerdem per HDMI-Kabel verbunden. Dieser soll entweder als dritter erweiterter Screen dienen oder als Duplikat des Nebenmonitors, je nachdem was ich vorhabe damit zu tun... (kann man ja als Preset im CCC anlegen)
Folgendes Problem habe ich nun: Ich bekomme nur 2 Geräte gleichzeitig aktiviert, entweder die beiden Monitore oder einen Monitor und den TV.
Jetzt steht zwar in der Beschreibung das man ein DP-Adapter braucht, nur mein (technisches) Verständnis scheint hier auf Barrieren zu stoßen, die ich nicht zu durchdringen vermag. Ich frage mich, wenn ich den TV schon per HDMI verbunden habe, wozu dann noch nen Adapter der auf einen Anschluss polt, den ich eigentlich gar nicht brauche? Was mache ich falsch oder wo liegt mein Denkfehler?
Ich wundere mich auch warum ich meine Monitore nicht auf die zweite GraKa anschließen kann, denn da kommt gar kein Bild. Hat das was mit Crossfire zu tun?

Bitte Hilfe!
Danke, Eco


----------



## klefreak (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo Ecommander:

Auch für dich nochmal eine Zusammenfassung über Eyefinity..

Eine Grafikkarte von AMD kann "nur" 2 monitore über DVI und oder HDMI ansprechen, da diese Monitore ein von der Grafikkarte aufgearbeitetes Signal benötigen. 
Aus diesen Anforderungen heraus, muss ein 3. Monitor (welcher auch zb HDMI oder DVI sein kann) über einen AKTIVEN DIsplayport zu HDMI oder DVI adapter angesprochen werden.
Dieser AKTIVE Adapter übernimmt diese normalerweise von der Grafikkarte vorgenommene Signalbearbeitung (monitor 1 und 2 ) für den 3. Monitor
falls du einen Monitor mit Displayport hättest, so hat dieser die benötigte Elektronik direkt integriert

mfg

PS: du brauchst also einen AKTIVEN Displayport zu HDMI oder DVI adapter (denke daran, dass die Grafikkarte einen minidisplayport anschluss hat, soweit ich mich erinnern kann  )!


----------



## Ecommander (1. Februar 2012)

Hey Klefreak, 
danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich frage mich warum ich einen weiteren Port brauche, obwohl ich 2 Grafikkarten des selben Typs verbaut habe. Ich mein, das entbehrt mir jeglicher Logik, warum ich trotzdem alles an eine GraKa anschließen soll mit sonem DP damit ich das Ergebnis erhalte, welches mir vorschwebt...
Und warum scheint von der zweiten Graka kein Signal auszugehen, darauf bist du leider nicht eingegangen. Ich hoffe ja mir zusätzliche Kosten zu ersparen, deswegen die Frage.


----------



## klefreak (1. Februar 2012)

Du hast recht, dass die 2. CF Karte auch 2 Monitoer ansteuern kann, allerdings bietet nach meinem Wissen AMD keine Möglichkeit an, die Ausgänge der 2. Karte für ein CF-Eyefinity zu nutzen
bei NVidia hingegen muss für ein "Eyefinity" (Surround view) eine 2. Karte im SLI vorhanden sein.

Da ich selber kein CF habe, müsstest du für eine abschließende "Sicherheit" auf eine Anwort von anderen USERN abwarten oder nach Eyfinity+CF googlen und dich schlau machen

mfg


----------



## Ecommander (1. Februar 2012)

update:
Nach etwas längerem Suchen bin ich in einem englischen Forum auf folgenden Eintrag gestoßen:
"As far as I know, both inputs must be used from the  primary card. You cannot use outputs from one and the other when in  cross fire."
Das beantwortet mir zumindest eine große Frage. Werde mich zu späterer Stunde also mal daran machen CF zu deaktivieren und dann mal weiter testen, ob ich meine angepeilten Wunscheinstellungen damit realisieren kann.

Wenn ich jetzt doch hergehen muss und mir einen aktiven Minidisplayport Adapter auf HDMI kaufen muss, bin da recht unsicher, wäre einer der folgenden geeignet, leider steht da nichts entsprechendes.
a) Adapter 1
b) Adapter 2

Und mal aus Interesse: Kann ich ein Display Port Hub für eyefinity einsetzen? Oder wie erreicht man den auf Seite 1 angepriesenen 3x2 Landscape Effekt?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2012)

Die Idee bei AMD ist wohl dass die Synchronisation der Ausgaben nur auf einer der Karten passiert was einfacher zu handlen sein dürfte. Die andere ist reiner Rendersklave.


> Wenn ich jetzt doch hergehen muss und mir einen aktiven Minidisplayport Adapter auf HDMI kaufen muss, bin da recht unsicher, wäre einer der folgenden geeignet, leider steht da nichts entsprechendes.
> a) Adapter 1
> b) Adapter 2


Aktive Adapter auf HDMI kenne ich nicht. Benutz einfach weiter den HDMI Anschluss aber ersetze dafür einen der DVI-Anschlüsse durch einen SingleLink Adapter.


> Und mal aus Interesse: Kann ich ein Display Port Hub für eyefinity einsetzen? Oder wie erreicht man den auf Seite 1 angepriesenen 3x2 Landscape Effekt?


Am Displayport kann man entweder einen Hub anschließen oder Daisy Chaining(Ein Monitor hinter dem anderen, braucht natürlich passende Monitore) betreiben. Damit sind unter Einhaltung der maximalen Bandbreite eines solchen Anschluss quasi beliebig viele Monitore möglich.

Das was du da verlinkt hast ist im Grunde ein TH2Go. Die Grafikkarte bekommt auf die Art keine Kontrolle über die einzelnen Monitore sondern einfach einen großen vorgespielt. Das ist nochmal was anderes.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

@ Ecommander

Es müssen aktive Adapter sein!

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004CV9YMI/...de=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B004CV9YMI

So einen brauchst du!


----------



## klefreak (1. Februar 2012)

@ Ecommander:

deine beiden verlinkten sind keine "aktiven adapter"

http://www.amazon.de/SAPPHIRE-Activ...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1328112832&sr=1-1
der hier würde gehen,.. HDMI ist bei monitoren gleichzusetzen mit DVI 
alternativen sollte es aber hier im Thread schon genügend geben  (schau einfach ein paar seiten nach vorne)

@Olstyle

Ja, dieser Gedanke ist mir acuh gekommen, da im prof. Umfeld ja spezielle Sync-Hardware verbaut wird, die man aber im Heimbereich zwecks Kostenoptimierung weglässt


----------



## Ecommander (1. Februar 2012)

@ streetjumper: Perfekt, genau was ich brauche, und der Knilch mit der hilfreichsten Rezension beschreibt es genau so wie ich es machen möchte! (Sogar die selbe GraKa)
@ Olstyle: Deinem Zitat: "Aktive Adapter auf HDMI kenne ich nicht" Der Aussage möchte ich nach längerer Suche auch langsam folgen. Aber danke für die Rückendeckung dabei 
@ klefreak: Du hast recht, die Dinger sind nicht das was ich brauche, der von dir gelinkte würde mit meinem MINI-DP aber auch nicht funktionieren, macht aber nix, streetjumper hatte die ideale Kaufempfehlung.

Fazit: Wieder was dazu gelernt. Werd die Tage trotzdem mal versuchen die Geräte mit Eyefinity ohne Crossfire zu betreiben. Mag auf die Power der verbundenen GraKas nicht verzichten.
Besten Dank allen Mitwirkenden!


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. Februar 2012)

Ecommander schrieb:


> @ streetjumper: Perfekt, genau was ich brauche, und der Knilch mit der hilfreichsten Rezension beschreibt es genau so wie ich es machen möchte! (Sogar die selbe GraKa)
> 
> Fazit: Wieder was dazu gelernt. Werd die Tage trotzdem mal versuchen die Geräte mit Eyefinity ohne Crossfire zu betreiben. Mag auf die Power der verbundenen GraKas nicht verzichten.
> Besten Dank allen Mitwirkenden!




Ich helfe immer wieder gerne 
Wenn noch fragen nur her damit 


Grüße


----------



## Disoprivan (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier und habe mir gerade den Thread durchgelesen.

Ich brauche ein wenig Hilfe zur Kabelkonfiguration:

Ich habe drei gleiche 27" Acer Monitore. Die Monitore verfügen jeweils über einen VGA und zwei HDMI Anschlüsse.
Habe zur Zeit eine Sapphire HD 6970, bekomme aber nächste Woche die Sapphire HD 7970 mit einem DVI, einem HDMI und 
zwei Mini Display Ports.

Wie schließe ich die Monitore am besten an, um die beste Grafik herauszuholen?
Welche Kabel und aktive Adapter muss ich mir noch besorgen?

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo!

Du brauchst als erstes diese 2 Adapter:

DVI --> HDMI: DVI / HDMI Adapter mit vergoldeten Anschlüßen Male: Amazon.de: Elektronik
mini-DP --> DVI: http://www.amazon.de/XFX-Mini-DisplayPort-DVI-D-Adapter-Single-Link/dp/B004CV9YMI

Danach schließt du einen Monitor ganz Normal über HDMI an!
Den 2. Monitor schließt du dann auch über HDMI an, aber auf den DVI Anschluss der Grafikkarte kommt der DVI zu HDMI Adapter!
Den 3. Monitor schließt du dann wie folgt an: DP zu DVI Adapter an die Grafikkarte ran, HDMI zu DVI Adapter (liegt der Karte bei) an den HDMI Anschluss des Monitors und dann den Monitor darüber über ein DVI Kabel an den DP zu DVI Adapter anschließen 

Hoffe es ist verständlich genug!


Grüße,

streetjumper16


----------



## Disoprivan (5. Februar 2012)

Ganz ehrlich.... so richtig verstehe ich es nicht!

Monitor 1 & 2 ist klar! Nur der dritte ???

1 & 2 habe ich schon so probiert, alles gut. 

Dann den > Mini DP auf DP >  Sapphire Active Display Port auf Single-Link DVI >  Single-Link DVI Kabel auf HDMI > in den Monitor 3.

Monitor 3 bleibt schwarz. Ziehe ich dann 1 oder 2 an der Graka ab läuft der Monitor 3.


Ich schreibe Dir mal auf was ich an Kabeln und Adaptern Zuhause habe:

2 X http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000ZOXK9Y/ref=oh_o01_s00_i00_details

2 X StarTech Mini DisplayPort VGA Video Adaptor Converter: Amazon.de: Elektronik (sind Unterwegs)

1 X SAPPHIRE Active DisplayPort to Single-Link DVI Kabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

1 X PureLink - basic+ Serie. Zertifizierter DisplayPort: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

1 X DisplayPort-Adapter - - Mini-DisplayPort (M) auf DisplayPort (W)

Vieleicht kann man damit schon mal etwas anfangen!

Gruß


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Februar 2012)

Also den ersten Monitor kommt mit HDMI ganz normal dran!
Den zweiten Monitor kannst du mit dem ersten Kabel wo du gelistet hast auch normal anschließen!
Der dritte wird etwas schwerer da ich nicht weiß ob man einfach so ein DP zu HDMI kaufen kann und ob der auch aktiv sein muss!
Da kaufst du dir einfach einen mini-DP zu DVI Adapter und fertig! Dann nochmal so ein Kabel wie du als erstes gepostet hast an den Adapter und an den Monitor und fertig!

Sprich du brauchst nur einen mini-DP zu DVI Adapter 

Grüße,

streetjumper16


----------



## Disoprivan (5. Februar 2012)

Mini DP to DVI-D Single-Link  *oder*   Mini DP To DVI-D Dual Link ?


----------



## stolle80 (5. Februar 2012)

Treiberneuinstallation Cleaninstall versucht ?.
Alle 3 Monitore können beim ersten mal erst *nach* dem Anmelden bei Windows ein Bild zeigen! Wenn nicht, ist ein Wackelkontakt am Stecker/Adapter nicht auszuschließen.

Wichtig:
Die Monitore erst über Eigenschaften von Anzeige unter Windows hinzufügen, danach sind alle 3 im CCC verfügbar!

Ansonsten, falsche/fehlerhafte Adapter und/oder Grafikkarte jeweils am Ausgang mit einem Monitor + Adapter Testen.

Bei mir hat es auch nicht auf Anhib geklappt


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Februar 2012)

Disoprivan schrieb:


> Mini DP to DVI-D Single-Link  *oder*   Mini DP To DVI-D Dual Link ?




Das ist egal aber besser ist Dual-Link 
Nim einfach den, den ich gepostet hatte von XFX  Der ist der Richtige ^^


----------



## Disoprivan (5. Februar 2012)

@ stolle80 & streetjumper16

Das war die Lösung...erst einmal alle Monitore im Windows richtig erkennen lassen.
Danach waren sie auch im CCC und es war ein Kinderspiel.

Wow, unglaublich,  jetzt sehe ich ersteinmal was meine HD 6970 so leistet.
Man hat das vorher gar nicht so gesehen. Denoch gebe ich sie wieder zurück und bekomme
dafür dann die HD 7970. Hoffe das bringt noch mal einen Schub...

Danke für eure Hilfe, Danke für dieses Forum

Gruß


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Februar 2012)

Disoprivan schrieb:


> @ stolle80 & streetjumper16
> 
> Das war die Lösung...erst einmal alle Monitore im Windows richtig erkennen lassen.
> Danach waren sie auch im CCC und es war ein Kinderspiel.
> ...



Wie gesagt die HD 7970 hat nur einen DVI deshalb brauchst du auch einen mini-DP zu DVI Adapter!
Einen wirklichen Schub wirst du auch noch bekommen ^^


----------



## klefreak (6. Februar 2012)

nicht vergessen, bie drei monitoren muss zumindest einer der Adapter ein AKTIVER sein, da die karte nur 2 monitore "passive" versorgen kann 
für die weiteren monitoer muss das Signal vom monitor (DP) oder vom aktiven adapter umgewandelt werden (DP zu hdmi/dvi)
signaltechnsich entspricht HDMI=DVI(ohne sound)

1x dvi zu hdmi
1x *aktiv oder passiv* DP zu hdmi
1x *AKTIV* DP zu hdmi


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Februar 2012)

Er braucht einen Adapter mehr aber auch nicht!

HDMI und DVI gehen ja so..


----------



## Falcon (13. Februar 2012)

klefreak schrieb:


> nicht vergessen, bie drei monitoren muss zumindest einer der Adapter ein AKTIVER sein, da die karte nur 2 monitore "passive" versorgen kann



Für die Praxis zwar mehr oder weniger richtig, technisch/inhaltlich aber falsch.

HDMI und DVI setzen einen Taktgeber bei der Signalquelle (Hier: Grafikkarte) voraus, der DisplayPort Standard verlagert den Taktgeber ins Endgerät (Fernseher, Monitor etc.). Bis auf einige Ausnahmen haben quasi alle Grafikkarten maximal zwei Taktgeber auf der Karte, weshalb man für mehr als 2 Monitore eben auf einen aktiven (Single/Dual-Link) Adapter angewiesen ist, wenn man keine DisplayPort Geräte einsetzen will.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2012)

So ist es. Würde jetzt gerne liken, aber das geht wohl mit Handy nicht.


----------



## klefreak (13. Februar 2012)

@ Falcon

Technisch richtig aber sehr hart zu mir 

mit meinem NOOB-igen Vergleich wollte ich das nur "schnell" verbildlichen, die genauen technischen Hintergründe, so wie du sie dargelegt hast, schienen mir zu tiefschürfend (und waren mir so auch nicht im Kopf)

-->  dein Posting wäre doch was für das Startposting, am besten in *fettem ROT* , damit könnte man hier immer einfach darauf verweisen


----------



## NuVirus (16. Februar 2012)

Hätte auch mal ne Frage dazu, ich möchte nicht in dem Sinne Eyefinitity für Spiele nutzen.

Ich habe aktuell 2 Monitore (24" mit  1920x1200 + LCD-TV mit 1920x1080) überlege jetzt ob ich noch nen 2.  Monitor auf meinen Schreibtisch stelle also insgesamt 3 Monitore am PC,  ist das möglich auf den 3 Bildschirmen unterschiedliches anzuzeigen?

Bsp.  Auf dem 24" spiele ich ein Spiel (1920x1200), auf dem 2. neuen der dann  auf dem Schreibtisch stehen würde hab ich Firefox oder irgendwas  anderes auf.

Auf dem LCD läuft nen Film bzw. TV über die Sat Karte, ist das mit Eyefinity möglich?
Mein 24" Bildschirm hat soweit ich weiß einen Displayport.

Überlege ob ich mir im laufe des Jahres ne neue Graka kaufe, wäre auf jedenfall nen großer Pluspunkt Richtung AMD-Karte.

Aktuell  hab ich eine GTX 470 mit der sollten auf jedenfall keine 3 Monitore  gehn, gäbs da auch ne möglichkeit 3 Monitore anzuschließen?


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. Februar 2012)

Also auf einem Monitor zu spielen und auf den anderen was anderes anzeigen geht nicht, da diese beim Start des Spiels schwarz werden! Außer du spielst im Fenstermodus...
Aber sonst ist das kein Problem das man auf allen was anderes anzeigen lassen kann 

Und mit "einer" Nvidia kannst du maximal 2 monitore anschließen! Entweder du kaufst dir eine 2. Karte, oder eine von AMD!


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Februar 2012)

Also ich muss sagen mit Treiber 12.2 lässt sich Eyefinity in 10 Sekunden einstellen!!! 
Das geile ist, das der diesmal von alleine alles einstellt und man die Taskleiste entweder über alle monitore lassen kan, oder einfach auf den jeweiligen Monitor verschieben kann, sprich einfach rüber ziehen  Genial!


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Also auf einem Monitor zu spielen und auf den anderen was anderes anzeigen geht nicht, da diese beim Start des Spiels schwarz werden! Außer du spielst im Fenstermodus...


Nicht wirklich. Wenn man kein Eyefinity aktiv hat sondern die Monitore einfach als "extended Desktop" benutzt wird bei den ungenutzten auch nichts schwarz.


> Treiber 12.2


Bei den Releasenotes hatte ich ja schon auf Konfigurationen mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen bei den einzelnen Bildschirmen gehofft, geht aber weiterhin nicht .


----------



## lenne0815 (19. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei den Releasenotes hatte ich ja schon auf Konfigurationen mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen bei den einzelnen Bildschirmen gehofft, geht aber weiterhin nicht .



Darauf werden wir wohl noch ewig warten muessen  was fuer mich pers viel intressanter waer wenn man die horizontale aufloesung begrenzen koennte, fuer BF3 z.B. mach ich das immoment per borderless window auf 4000x1080 und die perf stieg dadurch von 30 FPS low auf 40 - 50 FPS Medium ( 6950 OC ) Meine 3 27er sind eh viel zu lang als das ich die raender sehen koennte, noch dazu kann man so bequem eine seite noch browser laufen lassen und die andre instant messenger


----------



## steALB (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe EYEFINITY User. Wir haben um dieses Feature zu nutzen ein DELL LAPTOP PRECISION M4600 mit AMD FirePro M5950 GF gekauft.
Die Unterstützung von 2 zusätzlichen Monitoren mit EYEFINITY (die kauf entscheiden war) funktioniert aber nicht stabil.
2-3 mal die Woche Flackern die externen Monitore (2x 24Zoll 1900*1200 an 2x Display Port ohne Adapter!). Das ist nur durch deaktivieren und neu erstellen des Monitor Setups weg zu bekommen.

Da der Selbe Fehler beim einem Austausch Laptop auch auftritt ist das wohl ein Serienfehler! 
Wir benützen ja nicht mal irgendwelche anspruchsvolle Grafik Anwendung, sondern "nur" die Erweiterung des Windows Desktops. 
Und schon da kommt es immer wieder zu Bildaussetzern und Flackern bei den externen Monitoren.

Der CCC hat keine Overclocking Funktion (ist ja der FirePRO Treiber für CAD gedacht) und auch das deaktivieren von POWERPLAY bringt keine Besserung!
Ausser alles auszutauschen kann DELL scheinbar nichts machen. Der Effekt bleibt.
Ich habe von ähnlichen Problemen bei PC Grafikkarten gelesen, meist wird es in Zusammenhang mit den Taktraten der GPU/Speicher gebracht. 

Gibt es jemanden bei dem EYEfinity an einem Laptop mit 2 Zusatzmonitoren Betreibt (über DP) und bei dem es STABIL LÄUFT??


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Wenn man kein Eyefinity aktiv hat sondern die Monitore einfach als "extended Desktop" benutzt wird bei den ungenutzten auch nichts schwarz.
> 
> Bei den Releasenotes hatte ich ja schon auf Konfigurationen mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen bei den einzelnen Bildschirmen gehofft, geht aber weiterhin nicht .



Habe ich auch so schon getestet aber wird trotzdem schwarz bei mir...

Da müssen wir noch warten, aber ich finde den Treiber im Moment als den Besten


----------



## uk3k (27. Februar 2012)

Mal für die nette Bildersammlung auf der ersten Seite:

Call of Duty MW3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funzt einwandfrei mit dem Widescreenfixer aus dem WSG Forum 
Alllerdings lässt sich im MP das Scoreboard auf meinen 3 22"ern nicht  mehr komplett erkennen, da egal wie die Bezelkompensation eingerichtet  ist, die "Deaths"-Spalte ist immer verdeckt.

Da BF3 auch zu fehlen scheint, netterweise mit Eyefinity/Surround Support out of the Box:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@*steALB:*
mit Sapphire's Trixx lassen sich auch Laptop GPUs takten, eventuell kannst du damit den Speichertakt festsetzen, dann sollte das flackern weg sein  Der Speichertakt sollte mindestens dem UVD-State für BlueRay-Wiedergabe entsprechen, bei mir am Desktop musste ich sogar via BIOS-Mod die 3D Taktraten vom Speicher für alle Powerstates flashen damit ich das flackern loswerde.

Alternativ biete ich ja seit ner Weile gemodete Desktop-Catalyst-Treiber an, wenn du mir den kompletten Hardware-ID-String deiner Graka gibst, mach ich dir nen Treiber fertig mit dem auf alle Fälle OC Tools wie Trixx zusammenarbeiten.  


  mfg


----------



## Accipiper (4. März 2012)

Hi an alle hier,

ich bin schon seit längerer Zeit auf der Suche nach einem aktiven DP auf DVI/HDMI Adapter. Allerdings will ich nicht unbedingt 90-120€ dafür ausgeben. 
Ich hab heute mal auf eBay gesucht und folgendes gefunden:
HP 481409-001 Display Port to DVI Adapter NEU | eBay
XFX StandardDP auf DVI Adapter Kit RETAIL (0778656053519) | eBay
Club3D DisplayPort-Adapter Mini > DVI-D ACTIVE DUAL LINK retail (8717249408468) | eBay (eigentlich zu teuer)
Matrox TripleHead2go upgrade Display-Adapter | eBay

Könnt ihr mir sagen, welcher für Eyefinity nutzbar ist. (Habe bereits 2 Monis über DVI angeschlossen (24+1). Ich denke bei FullHD sollte DVI-Duallink sinnvoll sein, oder?)

Danke schon mal für euer Hilfe!


----------



## Olstyle (4. März 2012)

"FullHD" passt noch durch eine SingleLink Verbindung(bei 60Hz).
Also einfach hier das günstigste Modell bei dem aktiv/active dran steht nehmen:
News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## Accipiper (4. März 2012)

Super, danke. Ich hab einen von streetjumper16 erstanden.


----------



## Mischk@ (4. März 2012)

Moin, vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.
Ich habe zwei HD7970 im CF und spiele damit hauptsächlich Battlefield 3.
Bevor ich mein Windows 7 64bit neu installiert habe, hatten die beiden Karten nahe zu 100% Auslastung.
Jetzt wo das System neu ist, funktioniert das scheinabr nicht mehr.
Im Anhang ist ein Bild der Auslastung.
Seit dem läuft das Spiel auch nicht mehr flüssig...

Ich habe die neusten Treiber installiert.
Board ist ein Sabertooth X58.

Habt ihr noch ne Idee ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. März 2012)

CF aktiviert ? Patches etc. installiert ? Treiber aktuell ?


----------



## Mischk@ (5. März 2012)

Alles aktuell.

Kann es sein, das der alte Treiber von ATI mehr Power hatte ?
Ich komm mit den beiden 7970er bei 5970x1080 und settings mittel nicht mehr über 61 FPS max. Durchscnitt sind eher 45-50 und das ist echt schwammig...


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. März 2012)

Ich finde der 12.2 ist im Moment der besste von allen!!


----------



## NightnDay (7. März 2012)

Heho,

Grad win7 home premuim frisch aufgesetzt. 

Wollte nun wieder meine TripleScreens einrichten aber nix geht !
War vorher aufn 12.1 unterwegs alles wunderbar. Nun vorhin den 12.2 geladen und jedes mal wenn ich meine Desks arrangieren will stürzt der CCC ab !

Ich glaub ich muss gleich ko...

Hab das wie immer gemacht. Gruppe erstellt. Die Hauptanzeige 2 mal dupliziert und nun wollt ich arrangieren aber es geht einfach nicht.

Hab ne ATI 6970 2GB.


Kennt jemand das Problem?


----------



## NightnDay (7. März 2012)

NightnDay schrieb:


> Heho,
> 
> Grad win7 home premuim frisch aufgesetzt.
> 
> ...




hab jetzt den 11.9er draufgeschmissen, bei dem es zuvor auch ging. 
Jetzt funktioniert es !

naja never change ... un so


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. März 2012)

Da war dann wo anders das Problem den mit dem 12.2 C geht bei mir Eyefinity in 10 Sekunden und es ist eingerichtet!
Mehr funktionen etc. einfach besser!

Kann aber an der Karte liegen!


----------



## <BaSh> (8. März 2012)

Ist die 6970 überhaupt für 12.2 zugelassen?


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. März 2012)

AMD Catalyst

Ja ist er!


----------



## RayasVati (13. März 2012)

Hallo an alle.

Ich hab mal eine frage.

ich habe mein TV über ein DP Adapter (nicht aktiv) über HDMI mit dem Rechner Verbunden (ASUS HD6970 DCii)
Jetzt hab ich Eyefinity eingerichtet. Eyefinity läuft Problemlos. 

Nur bekomm ich kein Bild/Ton mehr zum TV.

Catalyst Version: 12.1

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## <BaSh> (13. März 2012)

Denke das der DP einfach keinen Ton weitergibt/annimmt


----------



## RayasVati (13. März 2012)

<BaSh> schrieb:


> Denke das der DP einfach keinen Ton weitergibt/annimmt


 
hat vor eyefintiy auch funktioniert...es kam aber eine meldung wo der mir irgendwas mit ton gesagt hat.


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. März 2012)

Wenn es insgesammt 3 Bildschirme sind, MUSS es ein aktiver DP-Adapter sein!!!


----------



## Deimos (14. März 2012)

Hier stand Müll.


----------



## RayasVati (14. März 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wenn es insgesammt 3 Bildschirme sind, MUSS es ein aktiver DP-Adapter sein!!!


 
also muss ich ein aktiven holen um ein vierten Monitor bzw TV nutzen zu können?

Ich hätte gerne ein von DP auf HDMI...finde aber nix


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. März 2012)

Ob die DP auf HDMI aktiv sind oder so weiß ich nicht! Aber um mehr als 2 Monitore betreiben zu können, muss man DP Adapter verwenden!


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (26. März 2012)

Ich hätte da auch mal ne blöde Frage. Und zwar zur Monitorverteilung...

Ich würde mir gerne ein Set aus 2-3 Monitoren erstellen (Anzeige1). Zusätzlich dazu einen TV (Anzeige2) anschließen. Ich bin mir noch im unklaren, ob ich für den TV noch n Clone auf nem einzelnen 16:9 Monitor brauche/will. Den würde ich zusätzlich noch für chats während dem gaming und als Notizblock, internet etc. bei der Arbeit nehmen wollen.

Gerne würde ich 3x1 im Hochformat wählen, würde grad so von der Breite (3x38,5cm bei je 58,4cm Diagonale) auf den Schreibtisch (ca.135 breit) passen. Wenn ich den zusätzlichen Monitor längs darüber setze wird alles zusammen ca. 115cm hoch.

Da ich nicht so der widesreen-fan bin würde ich ungerne Monitore im Längsformat nebeneinander stellen...

Hat jemand ähnliches umgesetzt und könnte mir seine Monitoranordnung mitteilen? Wäre für jede Anregung dankbar.

Ach, fast vergessen... 3 x 16:9 im Hochformat auf nen 16:9 TV längs zu clonen sollte ja eigentlich nicht gehen, oder? Wäre ja dann 16:9,5.


----------



## lenne0815 (26. März 2012)

CrAzY DeAleR schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch mal ne blöde Frage. Und zwar zur Monitorverteilung...
> 
> Ich würde mir gerne ein Set aus 2-3 Monitoren erstellen (Anzeige1). Zusätzlich dazu einen TV (Anzeige2) anschließen. Ich bin mir noch im unklaren, ob ich für den TV noch n Clone auf nem einzelnen 16:9 Monitor brauche/will. Den würde ich zusätzlich noch für chats während dem gaming und als Notizblock, internet etc. bei der Arbeit nehmen wollen.
> 
> ...


 
Geht wohl ab 69xx, clonen musst du nix da alle einzeln oder 3+1 angesteuert werden.


----------



## renntier (30. März 2012)

guten Abend, 

neu und gleich am fragen 

Ich habe mir heute bei K&M eine ATI 7870, 3 Monitore gekauft und einen (empfohlenen) DVI- DP Adapter gekauft. 
Nur ist der DP Adapter sinnlos, weil die Grafikkarte nur über 2 DVI, 2Mini DP Anschlüsse und einen HDMI Anschluss verfügt  , also morgen den Adapter wohl umtauschen.

Ist dann ein DVI-Mini DP Adapter das richtige? 

zB der hier Mini DisplayPort to DVI Adapter- DVI-D Display to Mini-DisplayPort Video Source | StarTech.com Europe

Würde mir dann bei K&M einen MINI DP geben lassen, aber da steht immer was von Apple usw...Müsste doch aber prinzipiell das gleiche tun, oder? 

2 Monitore über DVI und einen über DVI-Mini DP, das müsste doch eigentlich gehen?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen, würde die 3 Süßen noch gerne am WE ans laufen bringen 

grüße Renntier


----------



## Accipiper (30. März 2012)

Der sollte gehen. Muss aber ein aktiver sein! Sonst klappts nicht.

Hab den Fehler schon mal selber gemacht 

Achso, noch herzlich wilkommen hier


----------



## renntier (30. März 2012)

hi,

danke Dir...

So jetzt meine ersten Dau Fragen  bedeutet aktiv mit USB Stromversorgung? Und dieses "power USB", habe zB zwei USB 3.0 Anschlüsse, reichen die?

Der verlinkte ist ja ohne USB, also ein einfacher Adapter und bei K&M gabs auch nur welche in der Art?


----------



## Accipiper (30. März 2012)

Also die ohne USB müssten für DVI-Single Link ausgelegt sein. Mit USB ist meiner Meinung nach DVI-Dual Link. Ich weiß ja nicht, was du für Monitore hast, aber ich hab so einen, wie du verlinkt hast. Der reicht für 1920*1080 bei 60 Hz. Dual Link ist halt bessere Qualität bei noch höherer Auflösung, oder 120 Hz Monitoren. Die sollten aber deutlich teurer sein (so um die 120 €).

Mir reicht der völlig. Aber kannst ja auch mal noch ne zweite Meinung abwarten. Ich bin mir nicht zu sicher.


----------



## renntier (30. März 2012)

müssten 60Hz sein...aus Platzgründen hat es nur für drei 22" gereicht, aber habe es eben in meiner angepeilten Sim probiert und es war selbst mit Zweien schon irgentwie geil 

Bei K&M wäre das hier im Angebot GoodConnections Adapt MacMini DisplayPort>DVI Bu. müsste ja eigentlich seinen Zweck erfüllen...


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

renntier schrieb:


> müssten 60Hz sein...aus Platzgründen hat es nur für drei 22" gereicht, aber habe es eben in meiner angepeilten Sim probiert und es war selbst mit Zweien schon irgentwie geil
> 
> Bei K&M wäre das hier im Angebot GoodConnections Adapt MacMini DisplayPort>DVI Bu. müsste ja eigentlich seinen Zweck erfüllen...


 

Nein der ist nicht aktiv...

XFX Mini-DisplayPort auf DVI-D Kabel Adapter Aktiv: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Der hier ist aktiv und so einen brauchst du auch 

LG


----------



## Accipiper (30. März 2012)

Jap, du brauchst auf jeden Fall einen aktiven (der von streetjumper wäre super).

Ich hab aber bei KM-Computer keinen gefunden. Musst du halt mal gucken. Muss aber halt wie gesagt aktiv sein. Das steht dann auch im Titel.


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

Die haben nur einen aktiven von Club3D der aber kein mini-DP ist...


----------



## renntier (30. März 2012)

ok danke für die Antwort, vielleicht ein Tip wo ich sowas morgen in Berlin auftreiben kann?

würde zur Not Conrad abtelefonieren, aber ich glaube die haben den nicht...

Conrad - Ihr Online Shop für Elektronik, Computer, Multimedia, Modellbau & Technik oder vielleicht doch, blicke da nicht ganz durch... 


PS: genau den von Club3D haben sie mir zu der Karte verkauft, ich fragte nach einem passenden DP...


----------



## renntier (30. März 2012)

ich glaube ich habe einen, zwar durch die halbe Stadt, aber was solls 

CSV Computer Service & Vertrieb - Notebook Tablet Smartphone Werkstatt Reparatur


moment, ich sehe gerade dass er 18 Polig ist, da passt doch mein DVI Kabel gar nicht rein oder? Es geht auch per DVI in den Monitor...


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

renntier schrieb:


> ich glaube ich habe einen, zwar durch die halbe Stadt, aber was solls
> 
> CSV Computer Service & Vertrieb - Notebook Tablet Smartphone Werkstatt Reparatur
> 
> ...


 
Wie viele Pins hat den dein DVI-Kabel ?
Das ist ein richtiger Adapter nur musst du schauen wie viele Pins dein DVI-Kabel hat!


----------



## renntier (30. März 2012)

24+1, wäre ja zu einfach gewesen...

Sapphire Active Mini DisplayPort Adapter DVI-D: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör also so einer hier muss es dann sein.

Aber da es ja morgen sein muss, der hier ist doch im Prizip das gleiche oder?

Mini Displayport zu DVI Adapter Stecker/ Buchse


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

renntier schrieb:


> 24+1, wäre ja zu einfach gewesen...
> 
> Sapphire Active Mini DisplayPort Adapter DVI-D: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör also so einer hier muss es dann sein.
> 
> ...


 

Nein der untere ist nicht aktiv...


----------



## renntier (30. März 2012)

ok, kannst Du bitte noch auf den hier einen Blick werfen? will Dir nicht auf den Zeiger gehen  aber ich glaube der passt wirklich. Habe halt am Wochenende Zeit und will den Kram ans laufen bringen...

Club3D Adapter MiniDisplayport > DVI (Si


ok laut Herstellerseite passt er, leider machen die morgen alle erst um 10h auf


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. März 2012)

renntier schrieb:


> ok, kannst Du bitte noch auf den hier einen Blick werfen? will Dir nicht auf den Zeiger gehen  aber ich glaube der passt wirklich. Habe halt am Wochenende Zeit und will den Kram ans laufen bringen...
> 
> Club3D Adapter MiniDisplayport > DVI (Si
> 
> ...


 

Steht nix das er aktiv ist, aber wenn ich mir den Preis anschaue und da sTeil selbst, kannst du dir sicher sein das es der richtige ist ^^


----------



## renntier (31. März 2012)

Moin,

danke Dir, die erwähnen Eyefinity auch expilizit auf Ihrer Website. Hoffen wir das beste, ich berichte nachher mal 


alles für die Katz  Dienstag/Mitwoch müsste das Ding da sein...Geil das ich vor einer Woche bei K&M alles "korrekt" zusammenstellen lassen habe. Wenigstens wissen sie jetzt dass die neuen ATI Karten überwiegend auf MINI DP setzen...


----------



## klefreak (3. April 2012)

ich werfe mal einen mini DP zu DP adapter in kombination mit dem schon gekauften club3d aktiven Dp zu DVI adapter in den raum?
müsste doch acuh gehen, und einen minni dp zu dp adapter sollte man doch irgendwo bekommen?

mfg


----------



## renntier (4. April 2012)

Ich danke Euch für die ausführliche Adapterberatung  Ich Depp hätte mir in meiner Verzweifelung am Samstag, bestimmt bei Conrad so ein LogiLink Ding geholt...

Heute ist der hier HIS Active Mini DisplayPort to Single Link-DVI Eyefinity Adapter < Kabel und Adapter < Gaming Zubehör < Products | HIS Graphic Cards eingetroffen, 29,95€ und tut was er soll. Ich bin nach 2h testen begeistert


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. April 2012)

renntier schrieb:


> Ich danke Euch für die ausführliche Adapterberatung  Ich Depp hätte mir in meiner Verzweifelung am Samstag, bestimmt bei Conrad so ein LogiLink Ding geholt...
> 
> Heute ist der hier HIS Active Mini DisplayPort to Single Link-DVI Eyefinity Adapter < Kabel und Adapter < Gaming Zubehör < Products | HIS Graphic Cards eingetroffen, 29,95€ und tut was er soll. Ich bin nach 2h testen begeistert


 

Kein ding 

Helfe immer gerne und so gut ihc kann


----------



## Seiyaru (5. April 2012)

Hi Jungs, 

ich habe ein Problem seitdem ich diesen Club3D CAC-1050 DisplayPort an meiner HD6870 habe und damit 3 Fujitsu Bildschirme betreibe, kommt es in regelmäßigen Abständen zu Bluescreens. 

Habt Ihr ein Tipp woran es liegen könnet? Ich habe die neusten ATI Treiber verwendet. Manchmal passiert es auch das ein Bildschirm einfach schwarz wird bzw. es gibt starke Bildstörungen. 

Sorry aber ich finde dazu nichts bei Googel.......

Club3D CAC-1050 DisplayPort auf DVI-D Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör das ist der Displayport

PS: Ich habe in einigen Foren wie ComputerBase gelesen das es auch eine Möglichkeit wäre noch eine HD6870 zu kaufen ud den dritten Bildschirm an diese zu schließen, sprich man verwendet die Karte nicht im Crossfire. 

Achja ich Spiele nicht mit den Rechner sondern nutze den für die Arbeit sprich die Spiele-Performance ist mir da eigentlich wurst ich benötige nur eine Lösung wo ich Produktiv arbeiten kann ohne "zwangspausen" durch Bluescreens zu haben.......


----------



## RayasVati (9. April 2012)

Hallo. Ich hab auch ein Problem...seitdem ich Eyefinity nutze (3x LG E2360) wird mein TV nicht mehr erkannt. Der ist einfach über Displayport/HDMI-Adapter am TV angeschlossen. Vor Eyefinity hat es Funktioniert. Jetzt nicht mehr????


----------



## Olstyle (9. April 2012)

Ich wette er wird noch erkannt, er kann nur nicht gleichzeitig laufen weil die Monitore schon alle Display-Engines belegen. Also entweder noch einen aktiven Adapter kaufen oder zum Fernsehen einen Monitor aus machen(also Display Gruppe auflösen, den entsprechenden Desktop abschalten etc. pp.).


----------



## RayasVati (9. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich wette er wird noch erkannt, er kann nur nicht gleichzeitig laufen weil die Monitore schon alle Display-Engines belegen. Also entweder noch einen aktiven Adapter kaufen oder zum Fernsehen einen Monitor aus machen(also Display Gruppe auflösen, den entsprechenden Desktop abschalten etc. pp.).


 
Ah ok...und ein aktiver Adapter rettet alles?


----------



## Xukii (12. April 2012)

Hallo an alle,

Habe heute meine 2 Grakas bekommen und bin voll begeistert mit 3 Monitoren BF3 zuspielen.

Wollte das mal so allen Mitteilen.

MfG Daniel


----------



## lenne0815 (13. April 2012)

Seiyaru schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem seitdem ich diesen Club3D CAC-1050 DisplayPort an meiner HD6870 habe und damit 3 Fujitsu Bildschirme betreibe, kommt es in regelmäßigen Abständen zu Bluescreens.
> 
> ...


 
Kommen die Bluescreens evtl wennde flash oder andere Hardwarebeschleunigte Sachen anmachst ( 3dsmax etc etc etc ) wenn ja gib der Karte mal etwas mehr vcore, vielleicht hilfts ja.


----------



## scooly (16. April 2012)

Hallo Leute
Klar ist, das ich mich eigentlich erst ma so ist die Regel, durch diesen ganzen Thread lesen sollte.
Habe ich auch gemacht jedoch eventuell, mehr so überflogen.
Zu meinen Problem, mit dem ich ja nicht alleine da stehe. Ich habe  3 Monitore die ich jetzt gerne über meine neue Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 1GB GDDR5 laufen lassen Möchte.
Hab an diesem Wochenende ne Menge probiert, zum Beispiel…..
1 Monitor 1 in DVI
2Monitor 2 in DVI-2
3Monitor 3 in HDMi und nix passiert es sind  nur 2MO. nach meiner Wahl aktiv.

Noch eine Variante ist Mo.1 in DVI, Mo.2 in HDMI und Mo.2 in Display-port mit hama Adapter,
bzw. habe ich noch einen Adapter von Apple, jedoch funst das auch nicht.
Ist es wirklich definitiv das ich mir diesen hier, Club 3D Mini DisplayPort to DVI D (Active Single link)
Kaufen muss… und es dann funzen sollte…. Zu meiner eigenen Interesse, liegt es daran dass, da der Stecker Aktive ist, erst dann die Eyefinity Technologie aktiviert wird ? 
Letzte Frage brauch ich eventuell 2 der Adapter oder nur einen, da ich ja 2 Display-port Ausgänge habe. Und wenn ich jetzt eine kurze Beschreibung der Anschlüsse bekommen würde wäre ich durchaus glücklich. Danke EUCH und einen Gruß aus Dortmund.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2012)

1)Ja du brauchst definitiv einen aktiven Adapter(den es aber nicht nur von Club 3D gibt). 
2)Nein du brauchst nicht mehr als einen.

Nähere Erklärungen warum das so ist finden sich in gefühlt jedem zweiten meiner Posts in dem Thread hier.


----------



## scooly (16. April 2012)

Danke für deine sooo schnelle Antwort.
Und mir war auch klar dass dieser Adapter von Club 3d nicht der einzige seiner Art ist…
Jedoch ist der Preis bei diesem am besten und ich werde ihn direkt bestellen. OK ??
Habe jetzt auch verstanden warum der aktiv sein muss. Danke noch mal …Gruß-scooly


----------



## Seiyaru (17. April 2012)

Hi, 

du kannst nur 2 Bildschimrme an DVI oder HDMI stecken. Wenn du eine 3 Karte anschließen willst benötigst du unbedingt ein Displayport. Ich habe es mit einer NVIDIA 560 getestet. In diesen Thread wird das auch sehr gut beschrieben. Sprich 2xDVI und 1x HDMI wird auch nicht mit Aktiven-DP gehen!!!!

"Das Problem ist aber, dass als dritter Anschluss der Displayport genutzt werden *muss*, aufgrund technischer Beschränkungen der Grafikkarte. (Die einzige Ausnahme stellt die Sapphire 5770 FleX dar, dazu aber mehr weiter unten)
Hinweis: Da die Frage immer wieder kommt: DVI-DVI-HDMI funktioniert nicht!
"


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2012)

Seiyaru schrieb:


> Ich habe es mit einer NVIDIA 560 getestet.


Wenn du nicht die Sonderausgabe von Zotac hast hilft da auch kein Displayport  .

Bei AMD(deswegen auch "*AMD* Eyefinity Thread"), und zwar nur da und nur ab der HD5 Serie, kann man mit dem Dispalyport mehr Monitore ansprechen. Und aus Sicht der Karte ist ein aktiver Adapter ein Displayport, egal was dahinter hängt.


----------



## Seiyaru (18. April 2012)

Ich habe es so gemeint das er 3 Bildschirme nur mit Karten betreiben kann die DVI und oder HDMI und Displayaports besitzen. Mich interessiert das Eyefinity nicht da ich nicht spiele sondern 3 unabhängige Dektops brauche und kein großen.


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2012)

Auch drei unabhängige Desktops an einer Karte gehen nur mit Eyefinity fähigen Grafikkarten bzw. NVs 6er Serie.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. April 2012)

Man kann aber auch mehr als 3 Monitore an 1 Nvidia (ohne 6xx) anschließen! Damit spielen wie mit Eyefinity ist da aber nicht...


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2012)

Anschließen schon. Gleichzeitig nutzen(egal in welchem Modus) aber nur zwei.


----------



## Cola_Colin (2. Mai 2012)

Ich denke darüber nach eine Radeon 7850 zu kaufen, würde daran gerne 3 DVI-Monitore verwenden, gleichzeitig.
Die 7850 hat ja nur noch einen DVI-Anschluß (wtf, dieser blöde DisplayPort).
Brauche ich jetzt 2 aktive Adapter oder reicht einer zusammen mit einem passivem? Die aktiven Dinger sind nun ja auch nicht gerade so billig :S


----------



## <BaSh> (2. Mai 2012)

Das kommt auf die Auflösung der Monitore an. 
Auch die aktiven gibt es schon ab ca 20€.


----------



## Cola_Colin (3. Mai 2012)

2x 25€ sind trotzdem 50€ nur für adapter 

Aktuell habe ich 2x 1280x1024 und 1x 1920x1080
früher oder später würde ich einen der kleinen noch durch einen weiteren fullhd-schirm ersetzen wollen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2012)

Eine Monitor kannst du auch mit einem passiven HDMI->DVI Kabel(ca. 5€) anschließen. Für den anderen brauchst du einen aktiven Adapter(Single Link reicht bis 1080p). Allerdings sollte dir klar sein dass die verschiedenen Auflösungen so oder so nicht mit Eyefinity sondern nur mit SoftTH gehen.


----------



## Cola_Colin (3. Mai 2012)

Hmm ja, HDMI auf DVI ist eine gute Idee, gar nicht dran gedacht 
Will nicht über 3 Bildschirme spielen, nur arbeiten. Also ein schlichter erweiteter Desktop. Gespielt wird nur auf einem Bildschirm.


----------



## H. Sauter (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Hallo 

Ich bin seit heute (29.512) neu in diesem Forum.
Seit Tagen beschäftige ich mich mit dem Thema Multimonitoring. Dazu habe ich eine Vielzahlt von Seiten im Internst gelesen, auch den vorliegenden Thread.
Dabei habe ich aber meine spezifische lösung noch nicht gefunden. Vielleicht kann mir aber jemand auf diesem Wege weiterhelfen. Danke!

Ausgangslage:

Vorhanden ist eine Radeon HD 7900. Daran habe ich 3 Monitore (Samsung S27A950D, 27") angehängt. Diese sind mit Eyfinity zu einer Display Group Landscape 3x1 zusammengefasst.
Damit betreibe ich meinen Flugsimulator FSX für die Aussensicht, nicht im 3D Modus, was nicht funktioniert und auch nicht sehr sinnvoll ist. Tolles Ergebnis!

Nun möchte ich einen 4. Monitor (Nec Multisync EA 241 WM) in folgender Konfiguration dazufügen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unten also 3x1 Display Group und oben Plus 1 Extended.

Auf den oberen Bildschirm möchte ich die Navigation und und weitere Panels des Flugsimulators FSX auslagern.

Meine Frage: Wie muss ich diesen Extended Monitor anschliessen, damit ich die oben beschriebenen Wünsche umsetzten kann?

Für hilfreiche Hinweise bedanke ich mich herzlich und grüsse alle "Nothelfer"!

H. Sauter


----------



## Xukii (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo.

Erst mal herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.

Wie viel ausgänge hat deine Grafikkarte dennoch? Eigentlich anschliessen mit Displayport und fertig, im Treibereinstellen und gut.

Hast du eine oder 2 Grakas? Schafft eine alleine dein Flugsimulatorflüssig auf einem grossem Bild 5780x1080?

Mfg
Daniel


----------



## H. Sauter (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo Daniel

Danke für deine Antwort.
Meine 3 Samsung Monitore habe ich an 3 Displayportausgänge angeschlossen, das funktioniert. Den 4. Monitor (NEC) habe ich mit dem DVI Kabel angehängt. 
Trieber sind installiert. Habe keine 2. Graka eingebaut. Der Flugsimulator läuft flüssig, allderding nicht alle Schalter des FSX auf rechts gestellt. Mir genügt das aber.

Im Catalyst Programm: Wenn ich mit den 4 anghängten Monitoren eine Display Group erstellen will, bekomme ich nur die Möglichkeiten für 2x2 oder 4x1.
Ich möchte aber eine mit den 3 Samsung Monitoren eine Display Gruppe bilden und den 4. Monitor als eine Einzelgruppe verwenden. Das gelingt mir nicht.
Kann ich etwas dagegen tun, oder muss ich für den 4. Monitor eine 2. Graka einbinden?
Herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort

H. Sauter


----------



## lenne0815 (30. Mai 2012)

H. Sauter schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel
> 
> Danke für deine Antwort.
> Meine 3 Samsung Monitore habe ich an 3 Displayportausgänge angeschlossen, das funktioniert. Den 4. Monitor (NEC) habe ich mit dem DVI Kabel angehängt.
> ...


 
Soft TH anders geht das meines wissens nicht.

( 2te graka ist definitiv nicht noetig )


----------



## H. Sauter (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo
Was versteht man unter Soft Th?
Danke für die Antwort!
HS


----------



## Naboradd (30. Mai 2012)

H. Sauter schrieb:


> Was versteht man unter Soft Th?


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...plescreen-gaming-ohne-matrox-dank-softth.html


----------



## lenne0815 (31. Mai 2012)

H. Sauter schrieb:


> Hallo
> Was versteht man unter Soft Th?
> Danke für die Antwort!
> HS


 
Hab gestern nochmal ein wenig gegoogled, der trick bei fsx scheint zu sein das Spiel Borderless windowed laufen zu lassen und sich die instrumente mit nem tool rauszuziehen welches dann wieder innem Fenster auf dem 4ten Monitor laeuft.

Um sich die instrumente rauszuziehen gibts mehrere Moeglichkeiten, sowohl lokal als auch z.B. mit nem zweitrechner der den 4ten Monitor betreibt und sich per Netzwerk die daten holt.

Entgegen meiner ersten Aussage ist softth nicht noetig.

Hier finded man komplette configs um sowas einzurichten:

link


----------



## BURN0UT (31. Mai 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile aktive miniDP zu HDMI Adapter? hab gegooglet und keinen gefunden.

Technisch währe es ja möglich da es mit aktiven miniDP zu DVI Single  Link und DVI zu HDMI ja auch funktioniert, jedoch geht das ganze in  meinem Fall vom Platz nicht ganz auf. Es sollen insgesammt 21 Monitore  (oder 31 wenn ich die anderen 2 Karten auchnoch zum laufen bringe  ) über miniDP angeschlossen werden. (1x 7870 EF6 3(5)x 6770 EF5, pro Karte 2 passive Adapter, der Rest zwangsläufig aktiv)

Vielleicht kann mir auch einer von euch erklären warum ich folgende Problematik habe:

Alle 6 Karten werden von Windoof (7 x64 Professional) und GPU-Z erkannt (auch mit richtiger Laneverteilung)

Alle Ausgänge der ersten 4 Karten funktionieren einwandfrei (Slot 1,3,4,5 auf dem ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer Mainboard)

wenn allerdings an der Karte in Slot 6 auch nur ein Monitor hängt  (unabhängig ob als einziger oder nicht) bootet Windows nicht bzw. crasht  beim Hotplug 

Beim Anschluss eines Monitors an die Karte in Slot 7 passiert Nichts...  Garnichts... die Karte ist mit 70 grad von allen auch die wärmste und  mit Afterburner lassen sich bei dieser auch nicht die Werte verändern  (Lüfter etc.) 

(rechtsklick auf der CCC Logo in der Taskleiste zeigt mir 26 Ausgänge)

Momentan laufen 4 Karten einwandfrei in slot 1,3,5,7, Karten sind auch alle OK

Treiber ist der letzte offizielle AMD treiber.

Ich währe für jegliche Lösungsvorschläge dankbar.

Gruß Andi

Restliche Systemspezifikationen:
CPU:  i7 960 @ Stock
MB:   ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer
RAM: 4x4 GB G.Skill RipjawsX Alternate Edition (1600 9-9-9-24)
PSU: 1250 W Seasonic X-Series
SSD: 240 GB Sandisk Extreme
LW:  Liteon Blu-Ray-Rom
GH:  Fantec ServerCase

PS: Sorry für den langen Text und vorab schonmal danke für die Antworten


----------



## <BaSh> (31. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist auch mit Crossfire nur eine Karte mit Monitoren bestückbar. Das heißt im Klartext (sofern ich richtig liege), das du maximal 6 Monitore gleichzeitig ansteuern kannst.


----------



## BURN0UT (31. Mai 2012)

Hier gehts ja nicht um Crossfire (sind auch keine Bridges drauf) ... hab ja schon 21 Monitore am laufen... jede Karte läuft ja einzeln


----------



## <BaSh> (31. Mai 2012)

Mh ok dann habe ich das falsch verstanden. 
Ist die Karte dann eventuell defekt? Kannst du sie in einem anderen Slot stecken um zu testen ob dieser vielleicht defekt ist?


----------



## BURN0UT (31. Mai 2012)

Ich hab alle Karten einzeln getestet und auch jeden Slot auf dem Mainboard ... funktioniert alles... nur die Kombination ist problematisch... ich vermute ja ein Softwareproblem.

Gibt es irgendwelche Limmitationen bezüglich Bildschirmanzahl im Treiber oder in Windows?


----------



## Erik Cartman (4. Juni 2012)

Ich wende mich auch mal mit nem Problem an euch. 
Heute ist mein Aktiver DP zu DVI Adapter gekommen und hab ihn natürlich gleich ausprobieren müssen.
Momentan siehts so aus: Auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen 2 Bildschirme mit je 1920 Auflösung. An der Wand hängt ein 40 Zoll fernseher mit der selben Auflösung, den Ich mit langem HDMI Kabel und HDMI auf DVI Adapter an den Aktiven Adapter angeschlossen hab.
Seitdem kann ich in Windows einstellen, dass er mir den Desktop auf alle 3 Monitore erweitert. Super
Doch dann bin ich aufn massives Problem gestoßen. Mein Creative X-Fi Extreme Music weigert sich mir Sound zu geben. Und zwar tut sie das solang, bis ich den 3. Monitor wieder rausnehm.
Der Witz dabei ist, wenn ich einen Film vor der 3er Konfi starte, auf 3 Bildschirm Modus wechsel und aufn Fernseher zieh dann funktioniert der Ton noch. Stoppe ich das Video und öffne es erneut kommt wieder kein Sound.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen


----------



## BURN0UT (4. Juni 2012)

Dein Problem dürfte darin liegen dass die X-Fi nicht als Standartgerät festgelegt ist.

Der Ton wird daher über die Grafikkarte ausgegeben. (sofern dort ein Monitor angeschlossen ist)

Lösungsvorschlag: Rechtsklick auf das Lautsprechersymbol in der Taskleiste --> Widergabegeräte --> da wählste jetzt deine X-Fi aus und klickst auf die Schaltfläche "Als Standard"

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen 

Gruß Andi


----------



## Erik Cartman (4. Juni 2012)

Jawoll das wars 
Dank dir


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juni 2012)

BURN0UT schrieb:


> Ich hab alle Karten einzeln getestet und auch jeden Slot auf dem Mainboard ... funktioniert alles... nur die Kombination ist problematisch... ich vermute ja ein Softwareproblem.
> 
> Gibt es irgendwelche Limmitationen bezüglich Bildschirmanzahl im Treiber oder in Windows?


In der gesamt Auflösung gab es afaik mal ein Windowsseitig ein Limit von  8192x8192. Ob das noch besteht weiß ich aber nicht.
Ansonsten würde ich mich damit einfach mal an den AMD Support wenden.
EDIT.
Auch du?!
http://www.kegetys.fi/forum/index.php?topic=3039.0


----------



## BURN0UT (4. Juni 2012)

Ja, das bin ich 

Das Auflösungslimmit kommt soweit ich weiß Hardwareseitig.
DX9 und DX10 Karten können 8kx8k, DX11 Karten schon 16kx16k.

die 16k konnte ich auch einstellen ohne dass SoftTH abkackt.  (habs schonmal ohne Erfolg mit DX10 Karten versucht)

Das Problem mit den 2 Karten ist mittlerweile weniger relevant da der aktuelle Plan 18 Fernseher vorsieht und ich derweilen genug Ausgänge am laufen habe.

Jedoch interessiert mich immernoch ob es nicht irgendwo auf der Welt, vllt auf einem anderen Kontinent *Aktive miniDP zu HDMI Adapter* gibt.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es keine gibt, da es ja technisch möglich ist.

nur währe es mit miniDP--> DVI--> HDMI sicherlich noch deutlich unübersichtlicher als es sowieso ist.


----------



## lenne0815 (5. Juni 2012)

BURN0UT schrieb:


> Ja, das bin ich
> 
> Das Auflösungslimmit kommt soweit ich weiß Hardwareseitig.
> DX9 und DX10 Karten können 8kx8k, DX11 Karten schon 16kx16k.
> ...


 
Machs doch mit nem "doppelten" adapter mini dp auf dp und dann dp aktiv auf hdmi.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2012)

Den doppelten Adapter hat er ja, will er aber lieber nicht.


----------



## BURN0UT (5. Juni 2012)

Wobei das ja schonmal besser ist als miniDP--> DVI--> HDMI ...

Dann spaar ich mir die "dicken" DVI stecker... währ schonmal deutlich übersichtlicher.

Beim jetzt auf die schnelle Googeln hab ich aber leider in Deutschland keine aktiven miniDP zu DP Adapter gefunden.

Die hab ich gefunden:

GOOD WAY TECHNOLOGY CO., LTD.-DP to HDMI® With Audio Adapter(Active Solution) und High Speed Active Displayport to HDMI Adapter products, buy High Speed Active Displayport to HDMI Adapter products from alibaba.com

 ... den such ich doch?! Active MiniDisplayPort to Single-Link HDMI Adapter products, buy Active MiniDisplayPort to Single-Link HDMI Adapter products from alibaba.com hab nur irgendwie bedenken dass das ding auch wirklich aktiv ist... nach tests zu dem ding brauch ich garnicht erst suchen anfangen.

EDIT: http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/520535257/Active_Mini_Displayport_to_HDMI_Cable.html noch besser da kleiner ...


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2012)

Aktiv miniDP zu DP macht ja auch keinen Sinn, da ändert sich nur die Pingröße. Wenn dann bräuchtest du aktiv DP(groß) auf HDMI und dazu den passiven miniDP->DP Verbinder. Ob das jetzt aber Platz spart?
DVI->HDMI gibt es als Kabel, da hast du in dem Sinne also eigentlich eh nur einen Adapter der zusätzlich Platz weg nimmt:
http://www.amazon.de/AmazonBasics-H...7T2U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338887863&sr=8-1
Das an den "normalen" miniDP->DVI Adapter gesteckt ist imo nicht soo viel Salat.


----------



## BURN0UT (5. Juni 2012)

Also ich meine dass ein regulärer DisplayPort kleiner ist als ein DVI.

miniDP passiv-> DP aktiv-> HDMI währe zumindest eine möglichkeit.

noch besser währe aber wie gesagt der hier: Active Mini Displayport to HDMI Cable Audio Support, Support AMD Eyefinity products, buy Active Mini Displayport to HDMI Cable Audio Support, Support AMD Eyefinity products from alibaba.com

nur ist die Preisangabe auch komisch, versand nach Deutschland innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich... ganz abgesehen von dem Risiko dass das ding dann doch passiv ist...

würd mich mal interessieren was ihr von dem ding haltet...
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/520535257/Active_Mini_Displayport_to_HDMI_Cable.html


----------



## lenne0815 (6. Juni 2012)

BURN0UT schrieb:


> Also ich meine dass ein regulärer DisplayPort kleiner ist als ein DVI.
> 
> miniDP passiv-> DP aktiv-> HDMI währe zumindest eine möglichkeit.
> 
> ...


 
Und 100stk mindestabnahme  wobeide die 99 warscheinlich schnell verkloppt krigst...


----------



## BURN0UT (6. Juni 2012)

Brauch ja 30 stück... (vllt auch mehr, vllt auch weniger)

Nur weiß ich nicht ob die dinger wirklich echt sind ( oder aktiv... passive währen ja fürn arsch)

warum gibts sowas eigentlich nirgendwo innerhalb der eu???


----------



## cynaut (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

Also ich habe das mit dem Eyefinity gerade mal probiert, doch irgendwie wird das nichts.
3 x 19" Monitore an einer Sapphire Vapor-X 6850.
Einen per miniDP Adapter, die anderen normal an DVI.
Alle drei Monitore laufen und zeigen dasselbe Bild.
Eine Eyefinity-Gruppe kann ich erstellen, zusätzliche Auflösungen werden angeboten.
Wählt man eine Auflösung, zeigt sich das System völlig unbeeindruckt.

Aber was ich auch tue, ich kann die 3 Monitore nicht zu einem Desktop zusammenfassen.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte?

Gruß

Cynaut


----------



## zettiii (17. Juni 2012)

Moin,

ist der Mini DP Adapter denn aktiv ? Sorry, dass ich frage aber das ist meistens der Grund 
Mal den Treiber neu, bzw. den neuesten installiert ?
Gruß


----------



## cynaut (17. Juni 2012)

zettiii schrieb:


> Moin,
> ist der Mini DP Adapter denn aktiv ? Sorry, dass ich frage aber das ist meistens der Grund
> Mal den Treiber neu, bzw. den neuesten installiert ?



Ja, habe mir extra einen aktiven von Sapphire gekauft.
Wenn er nicht funktionieren würde, dürfte doch gar kein Bild am 3ten Moonitor kommen, oder? 
Es ist der aktuelle 12.4 Calalyst Treiber drauf.

Wie geschrieben, habe ich jetzt in den Desktop Eigenschaften die Möglichkeit, dieser Gruppe z. B. die Auflösung 3840x1024
 zu verpassen, aber nach dem Übernehmen passiert nichts...

Bin da echt ratlos....


----------



## zettiii (17. Juni 2012)

Als was werden denn die drei Monitore angezeigt ? Also wenn du im CCC unter Desktop-Management auf Erstellen und Anordnen von Desktops gehst. Sind das 1, 2 und 3 oder was wird da angezeigt ?
Sonst probier mal alle außer eine zu deaktivieren und danach wieder zu aktivieren. Bei meinem Cousin hing das auch mal und hab dann bisschen rumprobiert und dann gings wieder


----------



## seppo1887 (17. Juni 2012)

Moin,
hab mir den Bildschirm meines Bruders geschnappt und habe mir mit 2 Bildschirm Eyefinity eingerichtet.
Funzt alles super, aber ich bekomme es nicht hin, einen Stream zu strecken, so das er beide Bildschirme komplett ausfüllt.
Geht das überhaupt??

Danke für eurer Hilfe.


----------



## cynaut (17. Juni 2012)

zettiii schrieb:


> Als was werden denn die drei Monitore angezeigt ? Also wenn du im CCC unter Desktop-Management auf Erstellen und Anordnen von Desktops gehst. Sind das 1, 2 und 3 oder was wird da angezeigt ?
> Sonst probier mal alle außer eine zu deaktivieren und danach wieder zu aktivieren. Bei meinem Cousin hing das auch mal und hab dann bisschen rumprobiert und dann gings wieder



So sieht das bei mir aus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was genau meinst Du mit "alle außer eine deaktivieren"? Einen Monitor einzeln deaktivieren?

EDIT:

Irgendwie gefällt mir das "duplicated" nicht. Will ja nicht clonen, sondern erweitern.
Ich suche "Extended Multi-Monitor", aber die Einstellungsmöglichkeit finde ich nicht.

EDIT:

Hier wird die Einrichtung erklärt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZAkCoaq384
Es fehlt mir aber der Menüpunkt "Einstellungen" (Properties), wenn ich auf das scharze Dreieck klicke.
Im Video ist der Menüpunkt vorhanden...man, ist das eine Sch... !

EDIT:

Steht bei Euch unter "Desktop-Management" in den "Desktop-Eigenschaften" unter "Desktop-Typ" auch "Eyefinity-Duplikat"?


----------



## cynaut (28. Juni 2012)

Ok, es half nur noch eine komplette Neuinstallation. Unglaublich, der Treiber war nicht mehr hinzubiegen.

Jetzt klappt es zumindest auch mit dem Eyefinity, zumindest mit drei Monitoren.
Aber wie sieht es mit sechs Monitoren aus?
Geht das wirklich nur mit den speziellen Modellen (6 x DP-Port) oder habe ich mit
meiner Sapphire Vapor-X und zwei miniDP Ports die Chance auf sechs Monitore?

Mit einem SLI-System scheint es mit sechs Monitoren zumindest nicht möglich zu sein.

Oder gibt es da noch andere Möglichkeiten (außer DP-Hub)?

Gruß

cynaut


----------



## lenne0815 (28. Juni 2012)

mmn brauchst du 6 minidp / dp ( genauer 2 normale ports wie hdmi od dvi plus 4x dp ) per crossfire gehts wohl auch, wenn deine karte das nicht hat nogo, halt ausser crossfire. nvid kann bisher nur 3 monitore als gruppe, man kann aber noch mehr anhaengen, die funktionieren dann aber solitaer.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Juni 2012)

Hat der DisplayPort nicht die Möglichkeit Signale in Kette zu schalten? Also mehrere Geräte an einem Anschluss?


----------



## cynaut (28. Juni 2012)

Ah so...vier DP-Ports habe ich nicht.
Lt. AMD FAQ soll Eyefinity wunderbar als Crossfire System funktionieren, allerdings werden wohl die
Monitore dann an EINER Grafikkarte angeschlossen und dann habe ich natürlich wieder nur meine beiden DP-Ports...

In Kette schalten? Das wäre dann doch der DP-Hub, oder? Genauso, wie von einem Monitor mit DP-Ein-und Ausgang zum anderen..


----------



## lenne0815 (28. Juni 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hat der DisplayPort nicht die Möglichkeit Signale in Kette zu schalten? Also mehrere Geräte an einem Anschluss?



Stimmt ! daran hatte ich garnicht gedacht

FAQ- DisplayPort

"DisplayPort v1.2, supports monitor daisy chaining."



cynaut schrieb:


> In Kette schalten? Das wäre dann doch der DP-Hub, oder? Genauso, wie von einem Monitor mit DP-Ein-und Ausgang zum anderen..



Entweder dp hub oder monitor ders kann, macht ja auch sinn, dp is ja endlich nen rein digitales signal. ( und kostet im gegensatz zu hdmi auch keine lizensgebuehren )


----------



## cynaut (28. Juni 2012)

Hat schonjemand ein DP-Hub in freier Wildbahn gesichtet? Vielleicht sogar in bezahlbar?


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt_ Nein.
Ich hab mich sogar mal danach umgesehen und auch bei gezielter Suche nichts gefunden. Da gibts immer nur Newsmeldungen zu der Messe wo AMD zu der damals neuen HD6xxx auch Hubs gezeigt hat.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Juni 2012)

http://www.gefen.eu/EXT-DP-144.htm

Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich. Ich denke aber, dass es einfacher wäre, dir die passenden Monitore zu kaufen.


----------



## lenne0815 (29. Juni 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> EXT-DP-144 - Gefen Distribution GmbH & Co. KG
> 
> Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich. Ich denke aber, dass es einfacher wäre, dir die passenden Monitore zu kaufen.



Das is ja mal nen harter apothekenpreis, dafuer kann man nen kompletten rechner mit zusaetzlichen 6xdp amd karte bauen 
Die haben ja nichtmehr alle latten am zaun, fuer nen einfachen splitter...


----------



## Zamamee (12. Juli 2012)

Habe mich mal hier registriert weil hier anscheinend die höchste Eyefinity aktivität herrscht.

Habe es auch schon in 2 anderen Foren versucht, doch da kam keine Antwort auf meine Frage/Probleme.
Ganzes System im Sysprofile falls fragen sind...
Ich betreibe eine Asus 7970 mit:
-DVI
-HDMI
-2x Mini Displayport

Habe mich auch schon in allen möglichen Foren und Seiten erkundigt und weiß was es mit den Aktiven Adaptern auf sich hat und auch dass der 3. Monitor ein DP sein muss etc.
Bei der 7970 war auch ein Aktiver Mini DP auf DVI Adapter von Wison (AMD verified) dabei. Doch ich bekomme kein Signal aus beiden Mini DP's, egal welcher Monitor benutzt wird.

Monitore benutze ich momentan 2x Samsung S23A700D und habe noch einen alten SyncMaster 226CW. Sobald der 3. Monitor läuft will ich mir einen 3. S23A700D besorgen.
Benutze Treiberversion die 12.6.

Aber wie gesagt keine Erfolgschancen. Bekomme immer nur die Meldung, dass die 3. Anzeige nicht erkannt wird:
http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/3622/andereanzeigenichterkan.jpg
Allerdings auch wenn kein Adapter am DP hängt. 
Meine vermutung war, dass der beiliegende Adapter defekt sei und habe mir noch den von Sapphire gekauft, doch mit ihm das selbe Spiel.
Ich bin mit meinem Wissen am ende und hoffe das mir hier jemand weiter helfen kann. 
Kann es vll an einer BISO einstellung liegen?!

mfg Zamamee


----------



## <BaSh> (12. Juli 2012)

DVI und HDMI können nicht zur selben Zeit aktiv sein.
Entweder 2xDVI und 1x Displayport oder 2x HDMI ...


----------



## Zamamee (12. Juli 2012)

Der 2. Monitor ist per HDMI->DVI Adapter am laufen.
Ich habe auch schon sämtliche Kombinationen ausprobiert, auch wenn ich nur einen per DVI anschließe und die anderen beiden versuche mit den DP's zu betreiben werden sie ebenfalls nicht erkannt.
Auch umgekehrt mit HDMI + DP's bekomme ich kein Signal am DP.


----------



## <BaSh> (12. Juli 2012)

Mh das ist dann wirklich seltsam. Vielleicht weiss einer der Experten hier noch um Rat.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zamamee, herzlich wilkommen hier im Forum!

Sag mal kann es sein, dass du versuchst dem 226CW eine 1920er Auflösung aufs Auge zu drücken? Ist leiser auf dem Bild nicht erkenntlich, welcher nicht anspricht.
Wieviel Hz hast du denn beim Ausgabesignal eingestellt? Auch hier dürfen dann alle nur mit 60Hz angesteuert werden.


----------



## Zamamee (12. Juli 2012)

Die 1920er Auflösung ist nur vergraut weil der Monitor nicht erkannt wird, aufgezwungen wird die nicht. Er kann auch nur 1680x1050.
Hz bekomme ich am DVI 120, am Hdmi nur 60, liegt denk ich mal am Adapter.
Das mit den nur 60Hz werd ich mal ausprobieren.
Aber das Hauptproblem ist halt dass irgendwass mit den DP's nicht stimmt. 
Deaktiviert oder defekt, ka


----------



## Zamamee (13. Juli 2012)

Es ist mir echt Peinlich, aber ich habe den Fehler gefunden und ich stehe zu meinen Fehlern 

Man möchte meinen dass Stecker wie HDMI oder DVI so gebaut sind, dass sie nur auf eine möglichkeit passen.
Nun, Mini Displayport Stecker allerdings sind so "rechteckig", dass die auch verkehrtherrum "passen", trotz der kleinen Einkerbungen auf der oberen Seite.

Tja, was soll ich noch sagen, jetzt läufts 
Ich danke trotdem für die schnellen und netten antworten


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2012)

Huahahahahaha!!! Ich lach mich schlapp.

Freut mich, dass es jetzt klappt.


----------



## Deimos (13. Juli 2012)

Servus!

Ich kriege heute meine drei neuen Monitore (3x Dell U2312HM) und zwei der alten stehen noch rum (Acer H243H).

Spasseshalber würde ich gerne mal versuchen, alle 5 Monitore im CF-Betrieb anzuhängen. Logischerweise (da ich keine Eyefinity 6-Version o.ä. habe) müsste ich dann einen oder zwei Monitore an der zweiten Karte anschliessen.
Nach meinem Kenntnisstand hat das früher nicht funktioniert, resp. nur bei deaktiviertem CF.

Ist das nach wie vor der aktuelle Stand?


----------



## <BaSh> (13. Juli 2012)

Richtig, alle Monitore müssen bei CF an der ersten Graka angeschlossen werden.


----------



## darthshadow (13. Juli 2012)

Gibt es bei Nvidia Karten dieses Feature auch oder wie heisst es dort ?


----------



## <BaSh> (13. Juli 2012)

Nvidia erst ab SLI und da heißt es Nvidia Surround o.ä.


----------



## Deimos (13. Juli 2012)

;4384740 schrieb:
			
		

> Nvidia erst ab SLI und da heißt es Nvidia Surround o.ä.


 
Nope, die neuen Kepler-Karten sind bereits als S-GPUs fähig, vier Monitore zu betreiben.

Allerdings soll es gem. diversen Berichten noch nicht an Eyefinity rankommen (Kompatibilität usw.). Habs selber aber noch nie in Aktion gesehen.


----------



## <BaSh> (13. Juli 2012)

Deimos schrieb:
			
		

> Nope, die neuen Kepler-Karten sind bereits als S-GPUs fähig, vier Monitore zu betreiben.
> 
> Allerdings soll es gem. diversen Berichten noch nicht an Eyefinity rankommen (Kompatibilität usw.). Habs selber aber noch nie in Aktion gesehen.



Mh man lernt nie aus...


----------



## Mischk@ (14. Juli 2012)

Eine Frage:

Ich habe 2x Hd7970 drinne und habe 3x LG E2441.
Habe die letzten Monate in 6000x180 problemlos gespielt. Jetzt hab ich mir mal den neuen Treiber installiert, jedoch geht nur Windows 7 in Eyefinity mode, aber sobald ich BF3
starte, wird nur das Spiel auf einem Monitor, bzw auf allen dupliziert ( 1920x1080 )

Ich hab mal verschiedene Treiber probiert, jedoch ohne wirklichen Erfolg.
Hat jeman d ein tipp oder Trick oder sonstigen Ratschlag.
Eyefinity an sich ist eine sehr geile Sache, bloß es nervt so wenns mal nicht klappt...

Deswegen bräuchte ich mal Hilfe.


----------



## Andregee (14. Juli 2012)

ich habe ein problem mit einer sapphire 7970oc. manchmal kann ich eyefinity nicht nutzen.

ich aktive das und wähle die 3x1 gruppe aus. dann würde normalerweise das bild über den ganzen bildschirm gestreckt werden und man kann die monitore noch anordnen.
leider gottes habe ich dabei jetzt nur noch 2 duplikate vom mittleren monitor auf den äußeren und ich kann nichts mehr anordnen.
 der käse nervt mich schon seit einer ganzen weile. habe das system auch aus anderen gründen neu aufgesetzt dann lief es. eben wieder nicht.
habe den 12.07 beta treiber hatte das problem aber auch mit den anderen.


----------



## darthshadow (15. Juli 2012)

Da es leider kein NVidia Surround Thread wie bei AMD gibt schreibe ich nun hier rein, ich möchte bald auch in den Genuss von Triple Monitoring kommen und werde mir bald 2x folgende Graka kaufen:

ASUS - Grafikkarten- ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5

oder

http://ch.asus.com/de/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Series/HD7970DC2T3GD5/

Passt die überhaupt 2x auf ein Mainboard und genügt der IvBridge 3770k um das SLI zu betreiben ?

Irgendwie weiss ich eben noch nicht, ob AMD 7970 oder NVidia 680 für Triple ?

Wie sieht es mit Mass Effect in Triple Monitoring aus ?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2012)

darthshadow schrieb:


> Passt die überhaupt 2x auf ein Mainboard und genügt der IvBridge 3770k um das SLI zu betreiben ?


Das hängt ganz von deinem Mainboard und dem Gehäuse ab. Wenn der zweite PCI-E Slot weit unten ist und das Gehäuse am besten noch ein/zwei Slots "extra" unter dem Mainboard bietet passt es. An deiner Stelle würde ich so oder so erst einmal mit einer Karte starten und sehen ob das nicht reicht.
Der Prozzi reicht. Höhere Auflösungen belasten den Prozessor nämlich quasi überhaupt nicht.


> Irgendwie weiss ich eben noch nicht, ob AMD 7970 oder NVidia 680 für Triple ?


Hohe Auflösungen liegen eigentlich den AMD Karten besser, einen Test gibt es wohl im nächsten PCGH Heft.


> Wie sieht es mit Mass Effect in Triple Monitoring aus ?


Ohne Tweaks: Bescheiden.
Hayden hat aber mittlerweile gute Arbeit geleistet:
https://www.flawlesswidescreen.org/index.php/Flawless_Widescreen


----------



## Deimos (16. Juli 2012)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> Eine Frage:



Frage zurück: Kannst du ingame in den Optionen die Auflösung ändern (auf Eyefinity-Auflösung)? 



Andregee schrieb:


> ich aktive das und wähle die 3x1 gruppe aus. dann würde normalerweise das bild über den ganzen bildschirm gestreckt werden und man kann die monitore noch anordnen.


Ich nehme an, du hast die Eyefinity-Gruppe erstellt?


----------



## MegGalvtron (16. Juli 2012)

Mich würde die Eyefinity und oder Surround Benutzern interessieren, lohnt sich ein Triple Monitoring in Aussicht auf Games ? Macht es wirklich viel mehr Spass als auf einem einzelnen Monitor ?

Warum nicht mit einer PS3 vor einer "grossen" Glotze a la 55" Gamen, warum ausgerechnet vor dem PC, was macht dies aus ?

Ich habe bis immer nach Möglichkeit die PS3 gebraucht vor meinen 55" LCD und das macht eben Spass, vor so einem grossen Bild. Aber eben auch Gamen am PC, da es diverse Games nur auf PC gibt


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juli 2012)

Der Unterschied liegt in dem Gefühl vom Bild "umgeben" zu sein. Dein 55" LCD ist zwar groß, aber das Seitenverhältnis bleibt ja 16:9. 
Mit einem 3x1 Setup wie es hier die meisten betreiben konzentriert man sich in erster Linie weiter auf den mittleren Bildschirm, sieht aber im Augenwinkel noch zusätzliche Informationen und hat so ein größeres "Mittendrin Gefühl". Bei Renn/Flugsims kann man auf die Art quasi aus dem Seitenfenster gucken.


----------



## MegGalvtron (16. Juli 2012)

Da hast du recht und ich wo gerade noch gerne Renn und Flugsimulationen mache, leider gibt es aber keine mehr so gute Kampfjet Simulationen wie noch vor ein paar Jahren, geschweige noch Weltraumsimulationen a la Wing Commander etc 

Du sagt mal, warum gibt es keine Referenzen zu NVidia Surround ? Wäre hier auch mal auf Feedbacks gespannt


----------



## lenne0815 (17. Juli 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:


> Da hast du recht und ich wo gerade noch gerne Renn und Flugsimulationen mache, leider gibt es aber keine mehr so gute Kampfjet Simulationen wie noch vor ein paar Jahren, geschweige noch Weltraumsimulationen a la Wing Commander etc
> 
> Du sagt mal, warum gibt es keine Referenzen zu NVidia Surround ? Wäre hier auch mal auf Feedbacks gespannt


 
Sorround unterscheidet sich nit grossartig von eyefinity, warscheinlich deshalb.

Ich pers finde das eyefinty der hammer ist, hab das setup jetzt fast ein Jahr und wenn ich z.B. BF3 starte bin ich immernoch so begeistert wie am ersten Tag. Noch dazu kommt halt auch ein ziemlicher Produktivitaetsgewinn wenn man bildbearbeitung etc macht, selbst beim inet surfen hab ich einfach gleich immer mehrere browser offen etc etc


----------



## MegGalvtron (18. Juli 2012)

Sagt mal, habe in andere Foren gelesen das sich IPS Panels besser eignen um Eyefinity zu betreiben als ne TN Panel mit 120Hz, stimmt das ?

Möchte mir nämlich bald 3 zulegen


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2012)

Da man auf die äußeren Monitore etwas schräg guckt ist der weite Blickwinkel eines IPS theoretisch im Vorteil. Praktisch hat man auch auf einem durchschnittlichen TN Panel keine(zusätzliche) Farbverfälschung. 
In erster Linie sind Eyefinity Fans halt auch Technikfans und ein IPS ist nunmal in allen Punkten ausser der Reaktionszeit besser als ein TN->wird von solchen Menschen empfohlen.


----------



## MegGalvtron (18. Juli 2012)

Habe ich mir gedacht, habe ja aktuell den Eizo Foris FX2431 und bin sehr zufrieden, dacht nun an folgende Monitore umd Triple zu betreiben:

ASUS - LCD Monitore- ASUS PA248Q


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2012)

Ich finde den ja ausreichen: Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Mischk@ (18. Juli 2012)

Deimos schrieb:


> Frage zurück: Kannst du ingame in den Optionen die Auflösung ändern (auf Eyefinity-Auflösung)?
> 
> 
> Ich nehme an, du hast die Eyefinity-Gruppe erstellt?



Ich habe die Eyfinity gruppe erstellt unter windows, jedoch geht das ingame nicht. dort geht nur der mittlere monitor und die beiden äußeren sind schwarz.
Auflösung kann kann ich ingame auf 6000x1080 ändern, jedoch bleiben die beiden äußeren schwarz.

früher ging alles einwandfrei...


----------



## lenne0815 (18. Juli 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:


> Sagt mal, habe in andere Foren gelesen das sich IPS Panels besser eignen um Eyefinity zu betreiben als ne TN Panel mit 120Hz, stimmt das ?
> 
> Möchte mir nämlich bald 3 zulegen


 
Portrait is mit tn richtig sch.... geht im grunde nur Landscape.


----------



## Xerxes87 (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

bin jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob es hierher oder in die Monitorabteilung gehört. 

Ich habe seit diesem Wochenende endlich meinen dritten 24" Monitor von Hanns.G. Es handelt sich um die HL249DPB. 
Ich wollte nun also an meinen beiden Radeon HD6970 (Crossfiremode) den Eyefinity Modus endlich mal ausprobieren. 

Der erste Monitor ist mit einem DVI <-> HDMI Kabel an den HDMI Port der ersten 6970 angeschlossen. 
Der mittlere Monitor ist mit einem DVI-I Kabel an den ersten DVI Port der ersten 6970 angeschlossen. 
Der dritte Monitor ist mit einem DVI-I Kabel an einen DP-Adapter angeschlossen der an dem ersten MiniDP Port der ersten 6970 hängt. 
Ich habe schon gelesen, dass der dritte Monitor nur über MiniDP funktioniert und mir deshalb einen solchen Adapter besorgt. 

Wenn ich nun im CCC die Eyefinity Option nutzen will, kann ich maximal 2 Monitore zum Array hinzufügen. Entweder 1x2 oder 2x1. Der dritte Monitor wird zwar erkannt, lässt sich aber nicht zum Array hinzufügen. Wobei es hier egal ist ob der linke, mittlere oder rechte Monitor als "dritter" Monitor bezeichnet wird. Ich kann einfach nur maximal 2 Monitore zum Array hinzufügen. 
Genauso kann ich im normalen Windows Betrieb den Desktop nur auf maximal 2 Monitore erweitern, einer bleibt immer Schwarz. Schalte ich jedoch Crossfire ab und schließe einen der Monitore (in meinem fall den linken) an der zweiten 6970 an kann ich alle 3 Monitore nutzen. Allerdings ist auch in dieser Konfiguration kein Eyefinity mit 3 Monitoren möglich. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass mir Leistung durch ausgeschaltetes Crossfire fehlt... 

Bin ich hier zu blöd zum einstellen oder ist die Verkabelung irgendwie Fehlerhaft?

Mein restliches System:

i7-3770K
Asrock Z77 Extreme6
16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
128GB Intel SSD, 160GB WD Velociraptor, 2x 2TB WD Green
BD Brenner
2x XFX Radeon HD6970 Standard
Corsair 850W Netzteil
TV Karte

Ich danke schonmal für antworten. Solltet ihr für eine Diagnose noch etwas wissen müssen, fragt mich


----------



## <BaSh> (23. Juli 2012)

Versuch einmal 2xDVI und einmal DP zu benutzen.
Ist der Dp-Adapter aktiv?


----------



## Xerxes87 (23. Juli 2012)

Ne ich glaube nicht, dass der Aktiv ist. Es ist genau dieser: Hama 3in1-Adapter für Mini-DisplayPort auf DVI, DisplayPort oder HDMI weiß 4007249532459 | eBay

in irgendeinem Beitrag hab ich auch gesehen, dass bei der ATI HD6000 - Reihe alle 3 Monitore an einem aktiven MiniDP Hub hängen sollen. Allerdings kann ich sowas noch nicht zum kaufen finden?!


----------



## derBertl (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich hab wohl einen Bock geschossen und hoffe man kann das Projekt noch retten. Es geht um eine Raedon HD 6870 Eyefinity 6 mit 6 mini Display Port Ausgängen. Angeschlossen werden 6 Monitore Samsung Syncmaster 320 MX-3 (1600x900) als Desktoperweiterung. Leider habe ich bereits 6 HDMI Kabel unterputz verlegt. Habe jetzt 3x Dr Bott und 3x Dinic Adapter von mini Display Port auf HDMI. Damit bekomm ich aber nur max. 2 Monitore angeschlossen. Evtl. ist aber nicht alles verloren, da die Samsung Monitore auch einen Display Port Eingang haben. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Mini Display Port auf HDMI zu Adaptern und am Monitor wieder von HDMI auf Display Port zu gehn, so dass ich alle Ausgänge gleichzeitig nutzen kann? Die Kabel zu tauschen wäre enormer Aufwand und wirklich nur die letzte Möglichkeit. Kabelstrecke beträgt zwischen 10m und 15m. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Sorry, falls die Frage schon an anderer Stelle beantwortet wurde. Ein 100 Seiten Thread... hui

Grüsse Bertl


----------



## lenne0815 (26. Juli 2012)

Das geht bestimmt mit ganz normalen passiven adaptern, wobei du aber eh 4 aktive adapter brauchst um ueber hdmi an 6 monitore zugehen. ( also 2x Passiv + 4x Aktiv mini dp -> hdmi )

bisl bloed formuliert; evtl klappt es wenn du passiv minidp auf hdmi und anderes ende vom Kabel hdmi auf dp adapter hast ( beide passiv ) ansonsten klappts auf jeden fall mit 2 passiven und 4 aktiven minidp zu hdmi.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2012)

Eine rein passive Adaptierung an beiden Enden sollte möglich sein(wenn denn die Adern hin kommen, das müsstest du mal nachschlagen was wie viel braucht).


----------



## derBertl (27. Juli 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Werde dann mal die Adapter besorgen. Die HDMI Kabel sind V 1.4 mit Ethernet. Mehr geht glaub ich nicht.
Die Unterscheidung aktiv/passiv gilt wohl nur bei DVI Adaptern. Bei HDMI Adaptern habe ich nichts gefunden was ausdrücklich aktiv wäre. Geb dann noch Bescheid wie es ausgegangen ist


----------



## lenne0815 (27. Juli 2012)

HDMI muesste es eigentlich auch aktiv geben, ansonsten koennte man hdmi ab dem dritten monitor fuer eyefinity ja garnicht nutzen ?! HDMI unterputz zu verlegen halte ich insgesamt nicht fuer die schlauste idee, haetteste lieber dp oder dvi gezogen und sound seperat, ich habe bisher die Erfahrung gemacht das jedwedes geraet per Hdmi deutlich schlechtere Ergebnisse erziehlt hat als per DVI ( oftmals allerdings treiberseitige sachen die man zurechtfrickeln konnte ) und noch ein Plus ist, dass Fernseher per DVI angeschlossen und im "PC" modus teilweise einen grossteil des marketing bullshit ( aka motion engine 200hz etc etc blabla ) schon abgeschaltet haben und man sich nichtmehr Stundenlang durch die menues durchwaelzen muss bis man auch die letzte verschlimmbesserung ausgeschaltet hat.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2012)

Solang die Monitore Displayport annehmen gibt es keinen Grund was anderes zu nehmen. Von den Steckern her hat der DP zwar einen Pin mehr, allerdings sind zig davon auf MAsse gelegt, es sollte also kein Problem sein eine für HDMI geplante Leitung mit Displayport zu nutzen.


----------



## MegGalvtron (29. Juli 2012)

Wie muss ich 3 Monitore bei 2 GTX680 (EVGA GTX680 4GBVram Version) anschliessen ?

Die Graka hat DVI-I / DVI-D / DisplayPort und HDMI, brauche ich noch Adpatern ?


----------



## MaxMax (29. Juli 2012)

deine frage ist zwar offtopic hier, aber ich hab einen guten tag  Systemanforderungen


----------



## MegGalvtron (29. Juli 2012)

MaxMax schrieb:


> deine frage ist zwar offtopic hier, aber ich hab einen guten tag  Systemanforderungen


 
Das weiss ich in der Zwischenzeit, es geht mir her darum was ich noch als Adpatern brauche, ich muss ja alle 3 Monitore an der ersten Graka anschlissen und diese hat DVI-I / DVI-D und DisplayPort, nehme mal an ich brauche einen Adpater für DVI-I auf DVI-D und von DisplayPortz auf HDMI oder ?

Mein voraussichtlicher Monitor hat 1x HDMI und 1x DVI


----------



## MaxMax (29. Juli 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:


> Wie muss ich 3 Monitore bei 2 GTX680 (EVGA GTX680 4GBVram Version) anschliessen ?
> 
> Die Graka hat DVI-I / DVI-D / DisplayPort und HDMI, brauche ich noch Adpatern ?



sorry, aber du hast 2xGTX680 oder? und du betreibst sie in SLI? und dann hast du dir den link genau angeschaut von mir oder?
(hinweis: mindestens eine frage MUSST du mit nein beantworten)

ok, noch hinweis: du brauchst weder noch....


----------



## MegGalvtron (29. Juli 2012)

Dein Link habe ich angeschaut, das Anschlussprinzip gilt aber leider nicht für die GTX680, siehe hier:

3D Vision Surround Systemanforderungen --> Anschlussempfehlungen


----------



## MaxMax (29. Juli 2012)

ok,ich gebs auf....also wenn du 2x GTX680 in SLI betreibst, dann braucht du keine jedwede adapter, jeder deiner drei monitore wird per dvi (ob DVI-I oder DVI-D spielt erst dann ein rolle, wenn du auch stereoskopisches 3D fahren willst im surround modus, bzw. wenn du pro monitor mehr als 1920x1200@60Hz als auflösung fahren willst, dann braucht es zwingend DVI-D, ansonsten (1080p@60Hz kein s-3D) reicht ein DVI-I kabel, meistens ist bei jedem neuen monitor eines dabei, bei 3D monitoren 120Hz wird logischerweise ein DVI-D kabel mitgegeben) angeschlossen (ident zu einem 2xGTX580 setup, siehe mein link), 2 monitore an die erste GTX680 und der dritte an die zweite....das ganze findest auch wunderbar in deiner nvidia systemsteuerung erklärt.....so jetzt kennen sich alle AMD/ATI user mit nvidia surround aus  
lg


----------



## MegGalvtron (29. Juli 2012)

Okay danke dir, dann habe ich dies missverstanden, also alle 3 Monitore ans DVI-D oder DVI-I

Geht eigentlich NVidia Surround mit unterschiedlichen Monitore rsp der Mittlere wird ein anderer sein ?


----------



## 1awd1 (2. August 2012)

Moin! Hab mal ne Frage, ich hab mir grad ne 7970 bestellt und möchte an dieser auf Dauer auch mal 3x Full HD betreiben. Zur Zeit hab ich allerdings noch ne GTX 580, eine 8400GS und Softth um damit meine 3 Monitore zu betreiben (1x 27 Zoll, 2x 19 Zoll). Kann ich diese Monitore weiter an der AMD betreiben? brauch ich die zweite Karte für Softth und geht das zusammen mit der Nvidia?

Danke schonmal


----------



## lenne0815 (2. August 2012)

du brauchst nurnoch die eine amd karte und einen aktiven adapter ! du koenntest warsch auch die gtx drinlassen und daran per softth den dritten betreiben, das wird aber warschinlich fummelig.


----------



## radeon2g (2. August 2012)

Wegen SLI

3D Vision Surround Systemanforderungen

schau unter  "Anschlussempfehlungen" - welche Anschlüsse man genau nehmen soll.

schau unter  "Unterstüzte Surroundanzeigemodi..." - welche Auflösung,u.s.w man genau nehmen soll.

Ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## Olstyle (2. August 2012)

1awd1 schrieb:
			
		

> brauch ich die zweite Karte für Softth und geht das zusammen mit der Nvidia?


Du kannst alle an eine Karte hängen und weiter SoftTh benutzen(bis du Monitore in Einheitsgröße hast ). Das Spielchen mit den aktiven DP Adaptern gilt natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## 1awd1 (2. August 2012)

Danke für die Antwort. Was für Adapter brauch ich da? Muss ich den für jeden der 3Monitore haben?


----------



## Olstyle (2. August 2012)

Guck dir eine beliebige Seite in dem Thread hier an und du findest die Infos dazu. Aber weil es so schön ist nochmal: Es gehen nur zwei Anschlüsse ohne DP. Alles andere muss DP sein(ein aktiver Adapter IST aus Graka Sicht ein Displayport).


----------



## 1awd1 (3. August 2012)

super. Danke Dir!


----------



## Basti 92 (7. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Eyefinity System einer 6850 mit aktivem Displayportadapter.
Das System läuft seit ca. einem halben Jahr "problemlos" doch seit dem letzten Systemupdate will es nichtmehr richtig.
Das System hatte vorher ein OEM Motherboard  welches nun durch ein Asus Striker Extreme (ja es ist allt) getauscht wurde daraufhin wurde das System komplett neu aufgespielt. Nun läuft Windows 7 64Bit wieder. Mit dem neuen CCC 12.6 wie der BETA 12.7(nur mit Treibersignatur ignorieren) als auch des beiliegenden 11.X Treiber habe ich das selbe Problem. Die Grafikkarte läuft Problemlos, anfangs lässt sich im CCC der Eyefinity-Modus aktivieren und es entsteht ein Diplay in der Auflösung 3240x1920 (ohne Rahmenkompension...) also ganz normal, sobald das System nun eine Zeit läuft "sprengt" es mir irgendwann das Eyefinity-Display und ich habe 3 Geklonte Displays . Nun wieder Eyefinity an und was passiert ich bekomme geklonte Displays in denen ich sogar die "Displays" anordnen kann also so schmale Streifen...  WTF? Hatte schonmal jemand dieses Problem und villeicht eine Lösung Parat 

Als "Lösung" funktioniert ein allter Wiederherstellungspunkt, aber kurz darauf kommt das Problem zurück und ich habe nun keine Wiederherstellungspunkte mehr... 
Momentan wird nochmal alles aufgespielt und ein Festplattenimmage erstellt sobald es wieder läuft. 

Zudem hatte ich gehört das das Tearing durch den neuen BETA Treiber 12.7 gelöst sei  kann dies jemand  bestätigen 

Sobald ich wieder Zuhause bin, soweit aufgespielt is und das Problem wieder auftritt, mache ich mal ein par Bilder mir der Digicam damit ihr auch daran spassham könnt ... 


MfG Basti


----------



## lenne0815 (7. August 2012)

desktop tearing ist zumindest fuer mich geloest ( 3 identische monitore, 2x dp 1x dvi ) ansonsten kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, hast du die neuste beta drauf ?


----------



## Basti 92 (7. August 2012)

Hi lenne0815,

Ich hab auch 3 identische Monitore, aber die haben keinen DP-Anschluss, daher gehe ich über nen DP-DVI-Adapter und so wird dann der 3. auch über DVI versorfgt.
Den 12.6 und den BETA Treiber 12.7 hab ich auf ner Platte liegen aber der BETA läuft unter Win7 64Bit nur mit "Treibersignatur ignorieren" weil 64Bit das sonst nich mitmacht  is halt nerfig immer F8 zu drücken und dann auszuwählen aber wenns sein muss.
Im Moment hab ich garkeinen Treiber drauf, da der grad neu aufgesetzt wird.


MfG Basti


----------



## 1awd1 (10. August 2012)

Hab mal ein paar Fragen. Habe ja erst versucht mit Softth meinen 27er und zwei 19er zum laufen zu bekommen, was kläglich scheiterte...  Habe mir nun 3x 24er geholt und versuche nun seit gestern nachmittag die zum laufen zu bekommen. Zwei hängen per dvi an der Graka, 1 mit einem "Saphire Active Displayport to Single-Link DVI Adapter" an der Asus 7970 Direct CU II. In der Config bekomme ich nur Bild auf den beiden Monitoren, die per DVI an der Karte hängen. Der 3. wird nicht erkannt. 
Hatte bis gestern noch einen anderen Adapter hier, damit wurden zwar 3 Monitore erkannt aber nur zwei konnten gleichzeitig ein Bild ausgeben (für den 3. musste einer der beiden anderen deaktiviert werden). Ich vermute, dass es sich bei dem Adapter um einen passiven handelt, hab ihn zurück zum Händler gebracht (leider stand nichts drauf).
Kann es sein, dass ich noch etwas falsch mache oder ist einfach der Saphire Adapter defekt, da er kein Bild ausgibt? Muss ich den vielleicht erst irgendwo aktivieren oder so? Der Adapter ist neu aber mir kommts halt so langsam sehr merkwürdig vor, dass ich den Fehler nicht finde!? Hat einer Ideen, was ich noch machen kann?

Danke schonmal. Hab aber auch schon vorsichtshalber nen neuen Adapter bestellt, falls der vorhandene wirklich defekt ist.


----------



## lenne0815 (11. August 2012)

Basti 92 schrieb:


> Hi lenne0815,
> 
> Ich hab auch 3 identische Monitore, aber die haben keinen DP-Anschluss, daher gehe ich über nen DP-DVI-Adapter und so wird dann der 3. auch über DVI versorfgt.
> Den 12.6 und den BETA Treiber 12.7 hab ich auf ner Platte liegen aber der BETA läuft unter Win7 64Bit nur mit "Treibersignatur ignorieren" weil 64Bit das sonst nich mitmacht  is halt nerfig immer F8 zu drücken und dann auszuwählen aber wenns sein muss.
> ...


 
Das kannste irwie ausschalten, frag mich aber bitte nicht wie, zumindest bei mir fragter nicht nach jedem reset  ( selbes system / treiber )




1awd1 schrieb:


> Hab mal ein paar Fragen. Habe ja erst versucht mit Softth meinen 27er und zwei 19er zum laufen zu bekommen, was kläglich scheiterte...  Habe mir nun 3x 24er geholt und versuche nun seit gestern nachmittag die zum laufen zu bekommen. Zwei hängen per dvi an der Graka, 1 mit einem "Saphire Active Displayport to Single-Link DVI Adapter" an der Asus 7970 Direct CU II. In der Config bekomme ich nur Bild auf den beiden Monitoren, die per DVI an der Karte hängen. Der 3. wird nicht erkannt.
> Hatte bis gestern noch einen anderen Adapter hier, damit wurden zwar 3 Monitore erkannt aber nur zwei konnten gleichzeitig ein Bild ausgeben (für den 3. musste einer der beiden anderen deaktiviert werden). Ich vermute, dass es sich bei dem Adapter um einen passiven handelt, hab ihn zurück zum Händler gebracht (leider stand nichts drauf).
> Kann es sein, dass ich noch etwas falsch mache oder ist einfach der Saphire Adapter defekt, da er kein Bild ausgibt? Muss ich den vielleicht erst irgendwo aktivieren oder so? Der Adapter ist neu aber mir kommts halt so langsam sehr merkwürdig vor, dass ich den Fehler nicht finde!? Hat einer Ideen, was ich noch machen kann?
> 
> Danke schonmal. Hab aber auch schon vorsichtshalber nen neuen Adapter bestellt, falls der vorhandene wirklich defekt ist.


 
Schonmal geschaut ob das kabel oder der monitor eingang hin ist ? bei einem meiner monitore ist der dp eingang z.B. kaputtgegangen, aber an allen anderen läufter.


----------



## 1awd1 (12. August 2012)

Hatte sich dann bei mir schon erledigt, der Adapter ist defekt. Hab nen zweiten gekauft, mit dem ging es auf Anhieb. Tausche den defekten jetzt einfach um.


----------



## Mischk@ (6. September 2012)

Moin, wollt mal fragen welchen Anschluss ich zwingend nehmen muss bei meiner HD7970 um 3 Monitore an der Karte anschliessen zu können.
Ich habe 3 Monitore mit HDMI und DVI Anschluss.
Angeschlossen sind die derzeit so:

Monitor - DVIKabel- / Grafikkarte - DVI Anschluss
Monitor - DVIKabel- / Grafikkarte - Adapter DVI auf HDMI
Monitor - DVIKabel- / Grafikkarte - Adapter DVI auf mini Displayport

Es funktioniert jedoch nur die beiden Monitore die auf DVI und HDMI angeschlossen sind. Der mit dem Displayport wird nicht erkannt und bleibt schwarz.
Muss ich zwingend 2 Monitore mit Displayport und ein mit DVI anschliessen ?

Welche Adapter brauche ich und wie heissen die genau, wenn ?​


----------



## <BaSh> (6. September 2012)

Du brauchst 2 Adapter auf DVI da die 7970 nur noch einen DVI Anschluss hat. Meiner Meinung nach kannst du nur DVI oder HDMI verwenden.


----------



## Mischk@ (6. September 2012)

sch**** hab herausgefunden wieso es nicht ging...

Hab mein mini displayport falsch herum drinne stecken gehabt.


----------



## Zamamee (8. September 2012)

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt dass ich nicht der einzige war mit diesem "Fehler" 

Hab da aber nochmal ein anliegen...
Ist es möglich, die mittlere Anzeige bei einem klassischen 3X1 Eyefinity nebenbei noch zu dublizieren?
Habe nämlich mein konfiguration ein wenig verändert von:
Mittlerer -> DVI  / rechter -> HDMI mit HDMI auf DVI Adapter  / linker -> DP
auf:
Mittlerer auf DVI / 2 äußere auf DP

Jetzt wollte ich meinen TV als 4.  über dne freien HDMI dazuschalten, aber wie gesagt nur mit dublizierter mittlerer Anzeige.
Wenn ich es mit der Windows Auflösung ändere zerreists die Eyefinity Einstellung.
Wenn ich vor dem Eyefinity einrichten die beiden Dubliziere wirds auch aufgehoben.

Würd mich jetzt nur mal interessieren obs da ne möglichkeit gibt.
Wäre praktisch für nicht Eyefinity supportete Spiele oder Rollen/Rennspiele aufm TV mit Pad zu spielen.


----------



## Naboradd (8. September 2012)

Zamamee schrieb:


> Würd mich jetzt nur mal interessieren obs da ne möglichkeit gibt.
> Wäre praktisch für nicht Eyefinity supportete Spiele oder Rollen/Rennspiele aufm TV mit Pad zu spielen.



Möglicherweise mittels so etwas, so dass die Grafikkarte garnicht merkt, dass da 2 Bildschirme sind...

Edit: Eventuell muss aber noch der Adapter bzw. eines der DVI-Kabel modifiziert werden, da die Grafikkarte sonst die DDC-Informationen von beiden Bildschirmen gleichzeitig erhält:
http://www.amazon.de/review/R8EOL4K...annel=detail-glance&nodeID=562066&store=ce-de


----------



## Hilzerak (18. September 2012)

Hallo, 
ich bräuchte mal euren Rat.
Ich habe vor mir ein Eyefinitysetup zu basteln, aber leider noch keinerlei Erfahrung auf diesem Bereich.

*Grafikkarte:*
Als grafischen Untersatz habe ich eine AMD6950 DCII2:
_DVI Output : Yes x 1 (DVI-I),Yes x 1 (DVI-D)
HDMI Output : Yes x 1 (via DVI to HDMI adaptor x 1 )
Display Port : Yes x 4 (Regular DP)
ASUS - Graphics Cards- ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5

_*Monitor:*
Als Monitor habe ich aktuell einen Iiyama PL B2409HDS-B1 mit den Anschlüssen: D-Sub-, DVI-D- und HDMI-Anschlüsse.
Iiyama PL B2409HDS-B1 60,9 cm Widescreen TFT Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Und einen Samsung Syncmaster 930 BF mit den Anschlüssen: D-SUB und DVI-D
Samsung Syncmaster 930BF 48,3 cm TFT Monitor silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Ich habe vor mir einen weiteren B2409HDS zu kaufen.


Wäre es dann möglich die beiden Iiyama zu einem Array zusammen zu fassen und den Samsung einzeln als 2. Monitor daneben zu betreiben?
Da keiner der 3 Monitore einen nativen DP-Ausgang besitzt, werde ich wohl einen DP-Adapter benötigen.
Laut meinen Informationen muss das ein aktiver sein oder? Könnt ihr mir hierfür einen nennen der sicher funktioniert? Da ich schon extrem viel zu der Adaptergeschichte gelesen habe...

Funktioniert überhaupt das alles im Allgemeinen so wie ich mir das denke?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## RayasVati (20. September 2012)

Hilzerak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bräuchte mal euren Rat.
> Ich habe vor mir ein Eyefinitysetup zu basteln, aber leider noch keinerlei Erfahrung auf diesem Bereich.
> 
> ...


 
Gründsetzlich empfehle ich dir 3 gleiche monitore! guck mal bei caseking.de da gibts günstige aktive adapter. einfach in der suche eingeben.




Ich selber brauche auch hilfe. hab ein Graka wechsel gemacht. reicht es wenn der 3 monitor aktiv angeschlossen ist? hab an der neuen graka. DVI - HDMI - 2 mal miniDP

DVI direkt
HDMI hab ich ein passiven adapter
miniDP hab ich ein aktiven adapter

brauche schnelle hilfe  will die graka drin haben


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2012)

Also bei meiner 6970 geht es genau so.


----------



## RayasVati (21. September 2012)

Ich habe es so:

DVI ->
HDMI->
miniDP->

und jtz hab ich kein Sound mehr. Ich habe eine ASUS Xonar.

ich hab die schon als Standart aber es kommt trotzdem nichts raus.


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2012)

Sicher dass es so aussieht und du nicht aus versehen SPDIF o.Ä. als Standard gesetzt hast?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abgesehen davon dass es nun eine zusätzliche HDMI Soundkarte zur Auswahl gibt ändert sich durch den Wechsel der Graka eigentlich garnichts. Vielleicht hast du beim Umbau auch nur falsch gestöpselt.


----------



## RayasVati (21. September 2012)

so sieht es aus wie auf dem bild.

es kommt aber einfach nichts. mit der letzten graka wo nichts über hdmi lief hat es funktioniert.

Ich habe auch gestern eine meldung bekommen wegen hdmi und sound und sowas...Ich checks einfach nicht und ohne sound ist doof 

Problem gelöst 

Dank an Olstyle


----------



## 1awd1 (22. September 2012)

Zamamee schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt dass ich nicht der einzige war mit diesem "Fehler"
> 
> Hab da aber nochmal ein anliegen...
> Ist es möglich, die mittlere Anzeige bei einem klassischen 3X1 Eyefinity nebenbei noch zu dublizieren?
> ...




Du kannst den 4. Monitor ganz normal anschliessen. Ich hab bei mir im Rig die 3er Gruppe verbaut und am Schreibtisch einen einzelnen stehen. Ich schalte einfach über  "Windows Taste" + "P" hin und her wie ich es brauche. Bei mir hat es aber auch nur mit nem Trick geklappt das so einzurichten. Zuerst hab ich nur die 3 Monitore für die 3er Gruppe angeschlossen und damit dann die Eyefinity Auflösung erstellt, anschliessend Rechner runter fahren und den letzten Monitor anschliessen (der der einzeln steht). Jetzt sollte eigentlich schon alles funktionieren und mit oben genannter Tastenkombination solltest du zwischen den beiden hin und her schalten können.


----------



## lenne0815 (11. November 2012)

Hier mal ein thread bump von mir; ich bin jetzt auf crossfire 6950s umgestiegen und habe dabei eins gelernt, wenn man eyefinity aufloesungen faehrt MUSS das Motherboard die karten mit mindestens 8x 2.0 / 8x 2.0 anbinden ansonsten gibt es herbe performance einbrueche ( bei 16x 2.0 / 4x 2.0 )


----------



## -Shorty- (16. November 2012)

Hab mal eine Frage an die "Wissenden", geht darum einen Bürorechner mit 3 verschiedenen Formaten und Auflösungen gleichzeitig zu betreiben, also der Destop soll auf alle 3 Bildschirme (4:3-VGA; 16:9-DVI ; 16:10-DVI)erweitert werden. Frage 2, welches ist für diese Anfordung die günstigste Karte? Geht hier also nicht um das ultimative Spielgefühl sondern um einen Bürorechner.

Für Tipps und Anregungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2012)

Günstigste "Karte" ist ein Ivybridge Prozessor und zwei aktive DP-DVI Wandler. Wenn man denn ein Mainboard mit zwei Displayports findet.
Ohne aktive Adapter müsste die die günstigste sein:
Sapphire Radeon HD 6450 FleX, 1GB DDR3, 2x DVI, HDMI, lite retail (11190-12-20G)

Alternativ tut es die Kombination von zwei beliebigen Karten auch.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. November 2012)

Muss hier nochmal nachfragen, mittlerweile gehts nicht mehr um die allergünstigste Variante sondern um den Bereich von 100€-150€. Bisher hab ich mich an den Flex- Modellen von Sapphire orientiert (6770 Flex) allerdings ist die Karte nur noch schwer zu bekommen. Nun wollt ich mal Nachfragen ob es in dem Preisbereich eine alternative zum Betrieb von 3 Monitoren gibt, es gelten dieselben Anforderungen aus meinem vorherigen Post, 3x verschiedene Auflösungen, 3 verschiedene Monitore, 1 Desktop.  Danke für eure Hilfe.

Diese Karte sollte doch so ziemlich dasselbe können, ist paar € günstiger und besser verfügbar:

*Sapphire RADEON HD 7770 FleX GHz Edition - Grafikkarten - Radeon HD 7770 - 1 GB*


Ist das eine Option?

Zur Verfügung steht nur ein "0815" 400W Netzteil, da die Karte aber nur im 2D Betrieb gefordert wird sollte das doch noch reichen oder?


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2012)

Statt einem Flex Modell bleibt immer noch die Möglichkeit einen aktiven DP Adapter(SingleLink reicht) an einer normalen HD5xxx und aufwärts zu nutzen.

Die HD7770 dürfte aktuell eine der effizientesten Karten auf dem Markt sein. Eine schlechte Wahl ist das also sicher nicht.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. November 2012)

Die HD 7770 Flex ist bestellt, würde mich hier nochmal melden wenn die Karte da ist. Danke erstmal für die Beratung.
Hatte ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, dass der Rechner nur über einen PCIexpress 2.0 x16 Slot verfügt, daher der ganze Aufwand. Hatte hier schon ne NV 430 + 400 quadro für die Multimonitoring Lösung liegen, die 7770 Flex ist aber wohl in jeder Hinsicht die wirtschaftlichere Lösung.


----------



## Blechbüxse (24. November 2012)

So hallo 

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

2x Gleiche Monitore LG w2486

beide sind an der Grafikkarte (unten verlinkt) über dieses Kabel hier angeschlossen und ein Monitor wird als DVI erkannt der andere als HDMI. (laut CCC)

Schliesse ich den Ersten monitor zuerst an wird er HDMI(und der andere dvi) schließe ich den zweiten Monitor zuerst an wird er HDMI(und der andere dvi).

Also beide für sich Allein werden als HDMI gerät erkannt nur nicht ZUSAMMEN gelichzeitig... wie löse ich das Problemm? 

Darstellung ist normal nur sind einige einstellungen wie der Pixelmodus zumbeispiel nur im HDMI Modus verfügbar und somit weichen die beiden monitore in der darstellung ab  

KanaaN Mini-DisplayPort zu HDMI 1080p Kabel 1,8 m - Video- und Audio-Übertragung - weiß von LEICKE

MSI R7970 Lightning Boost Edition, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x Mini DisplayPort (V278-018R)

Schließe ich die beiden Monitore über ein DVI zu HDMI kabel an und einen DVi zu HDMI Adapter an so gilt das gleiche... 1 Monitor ist HDMI der andere DVI (CCC einstellung)


----------



## Blechbüxse (24. November 2012)

Kann niemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2012)

Klingt nach einem Bug im CCC. Da könnte man tatsächlich mal den AMD Support für bemühen.


----------



## Blechbüxse (24. November 2012)

hm das heißt ich könnte mal den beta treiber probieren?

ccc 12.11 denke ich war das

Nur um damit ich alles richtig weiss:

es ist also möglich 2xhdmi monitore gelichzeitig zu betreiben es gibt keine verückten drm bestimmungen die das verhindern?^^

mit CCC 12.11
unter "erstellen und Anordnen von Desktops"
nach wie vor einer "W24826, DTV, HDMI; 1080p @60Hz, erweitert" und der zweite "W24826, DTV, DVI; 1080p @60Hz, erweitert"

oder umgekehrt... je nach dem welcher Monitor zuerst angeschlossen wird....

gerade von der LG website aktuelle Treiber für die monitore gehollt, hat nichts gebracht (Lg W2486L-PV)


----------



## Blechbüxse (24. November 2012)

ah mit jedem Neu Start vom Computer wechseln die Monitore  die HDMI erkennung


----------



## Blechbüxse (26. November 2012)

Ist es den Überhaupt möglich?

(Catalyst Control Center) unter "erstellen und Anordnen von Desktops"

das dort mehrere Monitore mit HDMI als zusatz erkannt werden?

ich meine kann eine Grafikkarte eigentlich nur ein einziges reines HDMI signal machen?

weil bei mir ist, nach wie vor einer "W24826, DTV, HDMI; 1080p @60Hz, erweitert" und der zweite "W24826, DTV, DVI; 1080p @60Hz, erweitert"

test mit der Alten Vapor X hd 5870 haben das selbe gezeigt es wird nur ein moni als HDMI erkannt der andere wird als DVi abgestempelt funz aber einwandfrei mit allen auflösungen in full hd


kann mir wer nen screenshot machen wie es aussieht wenn mehrer monitore unter CCC als HDMi erkannt werden ... menüpunkt "erstellen und Anordnen von Desktops" (in ccc) da wird wenn man mit der maus über den moni geht als tooltip es dann angezeigt.


am sonsten wie finde ich nun raus ob es so sein soll oder es defekt vorliegt?


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2012)

Schreib ne Mail an den AMD Support!


----------



## Erik Cartman (26. November 2012)

Ich weis echt nicht mehr weiter 
Habe seit neuem die Asus Matrix 7970. Nun hab ich folgendes dranhängen: (Alles 1920x1080)

DVI: 27 Zöller
DVI2: 24 Zöller
DP-Port: Aktiver Display Port zu DVI Adapter + DVI zu HDMI Adapter + 10m HDMI kabel zum Fernseher.

Diese Konfiguration hat bei meiner alten HD 6870 von Asus funktioniert, bis irgendwann dauernd diese Hardware erkannt und Hardware entfernt Töne auftraten.
Jetzt mit nem neuen Kabel hab ich wieder s gleiche Problem. Ich krieg kein Bild aufm Fernseher. Mit nem andren Adapter (passiv) krieg ich n Bild aufm Fernseher, aber Ich kann nur auf 2 Monitore Bild anzeigen lassen.
Außerdem hab ich so üble Bildfehler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaut aus wie so weisse Artefakte, wenn die GPU zu heiss oder zu weit übertacktet wurde. Bei meinem alten Kabel hab Ich sowas noch nicht gesehen. Das neue ist ein 1.4a 

Könnte eventuell mein Aktiver DP-Port Adapter hinüber sein?


----------



## lenne0815 (27. November 2012)

wenn der tv an allen andren ausgaengen normal läuft kann das auf jeden fall der adapter sein, mir sind auch schon dps ausgefallen und lustigerweise zeigen die dann bildfehler die alten analogen signalen ganz aenlich sind.


----------



## 1awd1 (28. November 2012)

Häng doch einfach einen der anderen Monitore an den Adapter und den TV ohne an die Graka. Wenn das Bild am TV dann i.O. ist und am anderen Monitor wieder Fehler hat, wird wohl der Adapter defekt sein.


----------



## hexe01 (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen !
Ich möchte meinen PC zu einer 3 Moni Lösung später auch mal 4 Monis umbauen bin mir nich sicher wie ich am klügsten vorgehe !

Mein System : Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4 Bios Version F5 ,AMD Phenom II X3 740, 2GB G.Skill , Sapphire Radeon 4670 Ultimate,
2 mal Samsung Syncmaster 2443 BW, Win XP Prof.

Als 3. Moni wollte ich mir den gleichen nochmal kaufen ! Den 4. Moni später mal eventuell einen mit Display Port aber wird noch nicht benötigt.

Kann ich wenn ich mir die gleiche GK nochmal kaufe die 3 Monis problemlos anschliessen oder ist es klüger sich eine Sapphire Flex (z.B. Sapphire HD 5770 oder HD 7770) zu besorgen in anbetracht das irgenwann ein 4. Moni dazu kommt ?

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen ? über gute Ratschläge würd ich mich freuen ,-) Ahso kann ich das auch alles mit Win xp weiter betreiben ?

Gruß


----------



## <BaSh> (6. Dezember 2012)

Was soll denn an dem PC gemacht werden? Soll daran gearbeitet oder gespielt werden?

Wenn nur Office etc genutzt wird, sollte eine 5770 ausreichen.

Prinzipiel kannst du mit XP weiterarbeiten.


----------



## hexe01 (6. Dezember 2012)

Zum spielen eher weniger ab und zu mal auf einem Moni vieleicht mal ! Überwiegend benutze ich den Metatrader 4 und halt 24 Tische beim Pokern über 2-3 Monis !


----------



## paradoxxis (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leuts, fals ihr es noch nicht kennt gibt es WidescreenFixer, da gibt es einen der heisst Flawless Widescreen Fixer....einfach mal googln...funtionieren einwandfrei, bei fast alles Spielen !!!!
Call of Duty alle , in auflösung 5760x1080 und wird richtig dargestellt, wie bei den restlichen spielen. Viel spass


----------



## Hilzerak (23. Dezember 2012)

Gibts ne möglichkeit Profile oder etwas in der Art anzulegen, dass bei spielen die eyefinity nicht unterstützen, eyefinity automatisch deaktiviert wird und man somit die Monitore einzeln anzeigen kann?
Ich finde dazu im CCC nichts, außer deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren.

Weil es ist schon irgendwie affig ein Spiel auf allen Monitoren zu clonen, wenn man so anders noch mit den anderen Bildschirmen arbeiten könnte.


----------



## 1awd1 (26. Dezember 2012)

Windows Taste + P und da mal die einzelnen Optionen durchtesten. Bei einer davon sollte dann nur der Hauptmonitor angehen und der Rest ausbleiben.


----------



## Hilzerak (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob du gelesen hast was ich geschrieben habe, weil darum gehts mir nicht.
Die Monitore sollen nicht ausbleiben bzw. deaktiviert werden.
Sie sollen alle einzeln als erweiterter Desktop angezeigt werden, sobald ich eine Tastenkombination drücke oder ein Spiel öffne, oder etwas in der Art.


----------



## 1awd1 (26. Dezember 2012)

erklär bitte nochmal genauer, was du willst. Ich verstehe dich jetzt so, dass du auf einem der 3 Monitore spielen möchtest udn gleichzeitig auf den anderen beiden arbeiten?


----------



## Hilzerak (29. Dezember 2012)

Genau darum gehts


----------



## Murdoch (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich will jetzt auch 3 24" Monitore zusammenfassen. 
Will mir dazu eine 7970 von gigabyte holen. 

Muss ich sonst noch was beachten? 
So wie ich das verstanden habe ist das ja mittlerweile recht plug and play. Spricht einfach die Monitore einstöpseln und dann konfigurieren mit dem AMD Tool.


----------



## Hilzerak (29. Dezember 2012)

Einer davon muss über DP angeschlossen sein


----------



## Murdoch (29. Dezember 2012)

Hat so einen Anschluss jede 7970 gpu? Und vor allem jeder Monitor?

EDIT:
Habe gerade geschaut, die Grakarten haben den, aber bei Monitoren sieht es nicht ganz so dolle aus. So wie ich das im Schnelldurchlauf gesehen habe, sind es meist die für Grafiker gedachte Monitore die so einen Anschluss haben!? Meine beiden haben so einen jedenfalls nicht. Entweder müsste ich komplett neu kaufen oder den 3. ausserhalnb der Reihe. 
Was wäre da bei den 24ern empfehlenswert. Am besten wohl Samsung, da ich bereits 2 BX2431 habe.


----------



## SXFreak (29. Dezember 2012)

Nimm einen aktiven Displayport Adapter und die Sache läuft auch mit DVI-Monitor 

SAPPHIRE Active DisplayPort to Single-Link DVI Kabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Murdoch (29. Dezember 2012)

SXFreak schrieb:


> Nimm einen aktiven Displayport Adapter und die Sache läuft auch mit DVI-Monitor
> 
> SAPPHIRE Active DisplayPort to Single-Link DVI Kabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 
Oh super das hilft ungemein! Dann schaue ich jetzt mal ob ich noch nen 3. von meinen alten Schinken bekomme.


----------



## 1awd1 (1. Januar 2013)

Hilzerak schrieb:


> Genau darum gehts



Dann kann ich dir nicht helfen. Wüsste nicht wie das anders gehen soll außer das entsprechende Spiel im Fenstermodus zu starten.


----------



## FKY2000 (3. Januar 2013)

natürlich geht das und zwar heißt das: "erweiterter Modus" - den kannst du mit Windowstaste + 'P' anwählen

Damit geht Eyefinity quasi "aus" und Windows schaltet in den normalen Modus, in dem weitere Monitore als erweiterter Desktop dienen. So kannst Du innerhalb eines einzelnen Monis wieder Fenster maximieren usw. Zurück gehts dann wieder mit Windows + 'P' in die anderen Modi.

Ggf. musst unter Windows aber noch die Monitore "sortieren", sprich anordnen...einmal gemacht, merkt sich Windows das aber 

Aber: Wenn Du im erweiterten Modus "ganz normal" im Fullscreen Modus zockts, hast du zwar den/die anderen Monis aktiv, mit dem Inhalt den Du im Desktop dorthin geschoben hast, kannst aber mit der Maus aus dem Spiel heraus nicht auf die Monis rüber fahren...wichtig zu wissen.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (3. Januar 2013)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> ...Aber: Wenn Du im erweiterten Modus "ganz normal" im Fullscreen Modus zockts, hast du zwar den/die anderen Monis aktiv, mit dem Inhalt den Du im Desktop dorthin geschoben hast, kannst aber mit der Maus aus dem Spiel heraus nicht auf die Monis rüber fahren...wichtig zu wissen.


 
In manchen Spielen ist das möglich, zum Beispiel in Arma II, aber nur, wenn du per Esc. Taste vorher ins Menü wechselst.

Wenn man aber auf einem anderen Desktop klickt, minimiert sich das Spiel sofort, es sei denn, Du betreibst es im Fenstermodus.


----------



## FKY2000 (4. Januar 2013)

liegt wohl am 3D Modus, den der "spielende" Monitor hat, während die anderen Monis noch 2D haben...in manchen Spiele-Menüs aktiviert die GPU dann auch wieder den 2D Modus, dann könnte es natürlich wieder tun 

Macht m.E. auch am meisten Sinn, um nebebei noch nen Live-Ticker zu haben oder Fussball zu gucken  

Da muss man dann eh nicht mit der Maus großartig rüber


----------



## 1awd1 (5. Januar 2013)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> natürlich geht das und zwar heißt das: "erweiterter Modus" - den kannst du mit Windowstaste + 'P' anwählen
> 
> Damit geht Eyefinity quasi "aus" und Windows schaltet in den normalen Modus, in dem weitere Monitore als erweiterter Desktop dienen. So kannst Du innerhalb eines einzelnen Monis wieder Fenster maximieren usw. Zurück gehts dann wieder mit Windows + 'P' in die anderen Modi.
> 
> ...



Wieder was dazu gelernt.  Hab nie ausprobiert, im erweiterten Modus nen fenster zu maximieren, da ich den nie nutze. Aber gut zu wissen!


----------



## OMD (5. Januar 2013)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> natürlich geht das und zwar heißt das: "erweiterter Modus" - den kannst du mit Windowstaste + 'P' anwählen
> 
> ...


 


Danke für den Tipp daran hab ich garnicht gedacht. 

Ähm eine andere Fragen wegen Eyefinity hab mir zu Weihnachten ein Setup zusammen gebaut. Jetzt stört mich das beim Zocken (explizit gemerkt bei Battlefield3 und Skyrim) auf den Äusseren Monitoren das Bild sehr gestrecht ist. Ich denke das man das über die FOV einstellungen verbessern kann. Habt ihr ein Tippt welche FOV einstellungen bei 3x24 Zollern im Landscape modus am besten ist?

Ansonsten kann ich es nur empfhelen wenn man das nötige kleingeld und platz auf dem Schreibtisch dafür hat.

Gruß OMD


----------



## Frumpel (5. Januar 2013)

Ich plane drei baugleiche 23 Zöller mit Full HD Auflösung nebst neuer Grafikkarte anzuschaffen.
Normalerweise hätte ich zur GTX650ti gegriffen, da diese sehr sparsam im MM Betrieb sein soll.
Jetzt kam mir aber die Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-07-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland über den Weg und damit liege ich im Bezug auf Preis-/Leistung definitiv besser.
Allerdings lese ich immer wieder, dass AMD bei Multimonitoring wesentlich mehr Strom als NVidia verbrauchen soll, ist das so?


----------



## lenne0815 (6. Januar 2013)

3 Mal FullHD drueckt keine der beiden Karten vernuenftig, da musste dich eher richtung 680 oder 7970 umschauen.


----------



## Frumpel (6. Januar 2013)

Was meinst du mit drücken?
Ich bin kein Hardcore Gamer und will auch nicht über 3 Screens zocken, ich arbeite zu 99% unter Windows im Office Bereich und möchte sowenig Strom wie möglich verbrauchen.


----------



## SXFreak (6. Januar 2013)

Dann nimm eine GTX 6XX von Nvidia, die brauchen in der Tat weniger Strom im Multimonitor-Betrieb.


----------



## lenne0815 (7. Januar 2013)

Frumpel schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit drücken?
> Ich bin kein Hardcore Gamer und will auch nicht über 3 Screens zocken, ich arbeite zu 99% unter Windows im Office Bereich und möchte sowenig Strom wie möglich verbrauchen.



Achso  Ja, wie SX schon schreibt brauchen die nvids etwas weniger ! Aber noch viel wichtiger und wirklich auch direkt im Geldbeutel Spürbar, nimm umbedingt monitore mit LED backlight, dort sind bei 3 23ern ueber 100w ersparnis gegenueber normalen monitoren drin. ( Led backlight ist alles was am markt als LED monitor beworben wird )


----------



## Frumpel (7. Januar 2013)

Ich habe Dell U2312HM, die ich so schnell nicht wieder hergebe, die besten Panel die ich bislang hatte.


----------



## FKY2000 (9. Januar 2013)

Apropos Monitore:
für Eyefinity Liebhaber: TRIPLE LCD-MONITORARM TISCHMONTAGE: Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren

Habe ich mir am Wochenende aufgebaut: 
Ein super Teil ! Gerade wenn man Monis hat, die sich nicht in der Höhe anpassen lassen.
Qualität ist super: Sehr massives Metall, pulver beschichtet. 

Scheint v. Conrad zu sein, lt. Aufkleber am Produkt. Aufbau ist schnell gemacht und gut per Anleitung dokumentiert, Kabel können "unsichtbar" und elegant am Aufbau gemanagt werden.
Höhenverstellbar über div. Schraubpunkte (völlig ausreichend) und sicherer Stand. 
Monitore werden mittig eingehängt und seitlich eingeschoben, sprich man kann ohne großen Aufwand die Monitore zu div. Zwecken spontan abbauen. Die Fläche unter den Monitoren ist schön frei und der Aufbau geht nicht weit in die Tiefe, sprich man verliert kaum bis keine Tischfläche ggü. dem Einzelaufbau.

Natürlich nix, wenn man an einer Schräge sitzt, oder den Tisch an der Wand verschraubt hat (wegen den "KLemmen")
Der Preis ist Hammer...gibt nix besseres, selbst für das doppelte bis dreifache an Preis !! Hab es erst seit Samstag, kann mir ein Leben ohne aber nicht mehr vorstellen


----------



## Frumpel (10. Januar 2013)

Gibt es bei den aktuellen GTX6xx und HD78xx spürbare Unterscheide bei der Bildqualität?


----------



## target2804 (10. Januar 2013)

Frumpel schrieb:


> Gibt es bei den aktuellen GTX6xx und HD78xx spürbare Unterscheide bei der Bildqualität?



Nein. Kauf AMD oder NVIDIA. Ist eigentlich egal.


----------



## Frumpel (11. Januar 2013)

Ich habe die Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gerade beim Hardwareversand zu 263,-- abzüglich Code VFFT1C5URD 5,-- gekauft.

Das Spielebundle NEVER SETTLE werde ich abgeben, hier oder auf Ebay ... also wer Interesse hat bitte melden.

Danke Euch.


----------



## Murdoch (11. Januar 2013)

Frumpel schrieb:


> Ich habe die Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gerade beim Hardwareversand zu 263,-- abzüglich Code VFFT1C5URD 5,-- gekauft.
> 
> Das Spielebundle NEVER SETTLE werde ich abgeben, hier oder auf Ebay ... also wer Interesse hat bitte melden.
> 
> Danke Euch.


 
Bei ebay darfst du es nicht verkaufe. Da sind spiele mit fsk 18 bei. 

Alle Auktionen die gestartet wurden flogen auch wieder raus. 

Hier weiß ich gar net ob man fsk 18 so einfach verkaufen darf.


----------



## Frumpel (11. Januar 2013)

Du hast recht, das darf man auch hier nicht.
Sollte doch aber möglich sein, wenn man, wie bei Ebay auch, nur gegen Identität und Personalausweis versendet oder?


----------



## Murdoch (11. Januar 2013)

Frumpel schrieb:


> Du hast recht, das darf man auch hier nicht.
> Sollte doch aber möglich sein, wenn man, wie bei Ebay auch, nur gegen Identität und Personalausweis versendet oder?


 
Nope. Kannst du nur als gewerblicher Händler. Ich habe auch so einen Gutschein liegen. 
Roteerdbeere schon probiert. Da ist aber schwer was los zu werden.


----------



## Frumpel (11. Januar 2013)

Du hast die Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder?
Kannst du uns sagen, auf wieviel % die Lüfter und Windows drehen?


----------



## Murdoch (11. Januar 2013)

Frumpel schrieb:


> Du hast die Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder?
> Kannst du uns sagen, auf wieviel % die Lüfter und Windows drehen?


 
Momentan habe ich sie nicht. Ich hatte eine und heute habe ich wieder eine. 

War recht hoch mit dem alten Treiber. Nimm den beta, da wirds automatisch runter geregelt. Evtl auch Bios update machen. Die liefen glaub auf 30 oder 40% nach der erstinstall.


----------



## Frumpel (11. Januar 2013)

30 oder 40 sind schon Unterschiede.

Lt. Tests soll die Karte sehr leise sein, allerdings bin ich von meiner Asus 650ti DCII auch verwöhnt mit 14% Windows idle.


----------



## Murdoch (11. Januar 2013)

Frumpel schrieb:


> 30 oder 40 sind schon Unterschiede.
> 
> Lt. Tests soll die Karte sehr leise sein, allerdings bin ich von meiner Asus 650ti DCII auch verwöhnt mit 14% Windows idle.


 
Bedenke aber bitte :
% Angabe ungleich U/min


----------



## Frumpel (11. Januar 2013)

Das ist korrekt.

Mal sehen wann die Karte hier ist und wie sie sich macht.
Danke erstmal.


----------



## 1awd1 (13. Januar 2013)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Apropos Monitore:
> für Eyefinity Liebhaber: TRIPLE LCD-MONITORARM TISCHMONTAGE: Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren
> 
> Habe ich mir am Wochenende aufgebaut:
> ...



Leider lässt sich der Winkel der äusseren Monitore nicht ändern, daher auch nicht besser als andere in der Preisklasse. Schade...


----------



## Murdoch (18. Januar 2013)

So habe heute meinen Adapter bekommen und gleich Eyefinity getestet.  

Far Cry 3 = wow! was für ein Spielerlebnis! 

Aber ich kämpfe noch ein biscchen mit dem CCC. Wie kann ich am besten und einfachsten 2 Profile speichern, so dass alles fürs Arbeiten parat ist mit einem Knopfdruck und Eyefinity auch alle einstellungen hergibt nach knopfdruck?

Ausserdem funzt Call of duty Black ops 2 zb bei mir nicht. Ich kann zwar die 1080 auflösung auswählen, aber dann ist alles verzerrt und auch nicht komplett auf dem 3. monitor.


----------



## FKY2000 (19. Januar 2013)

CoD gehört wohl zu den nicht wirklich EF-kompatiblen SPielen.

Was meinst Du mit Profile? Schonmal "Windowstaste" + "P" probiert? ... könnte mir vorstellen, das das die Lösung für Dich ist.

@1awd1: 
Warum muss man die Winkel ändern? Ich finde den Winkel durchaus passend !
Dann musste halt 300€ für so einen Ständer ausgeben, der das ggf. (?) kann  
Ist halt schon ein kleiner Unterschied: 75 € (und dann diese wirklich gute Qualität) oder 300 € ...und wirklich nennenswert besser macht das bspw. so ein XFX Ständer auch nicht...Dazwischen gibts leider nicht viel...EF User sind eine Randgruppe leider


----------



## Murdoch (19. Januar 2013)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> CoD gehört wohl zu den nicht wirklich EF-kompatiblen SPielen.
> 
> Was meinst Du mit Profile? Schonmal "Windowstaste" + "P" probiert? ... könnte mir vorstellen, das das die Lösung für Dich ist.



Na damit kann ich quasi Eyefinity ja nur abschalten. Mehr auch nicht. 

Das Problem hierbeit ist ja, dass 1. die zuvor festgelegten Rahmenbedingungen wie zb. Hauptbildschirm nicht wiederhergestellt werden und 2. wenn man eyefinity wieder starten möchte erst wieder den ganzen Prozess des Erstellens durchlaufen muss. 

Zudem habe ich auch immer noch das Problem, dass die AMD Karte auf meinen beiden über HDMI und DVI angeschlossenen Monitoren kleinere Auflösungen nicht als Vollbild darstellt.


----------



## 1awd1 (19. Januar 2013)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> CoD gehört wohl zu den nicht wirklich EF-kompatiblen SPielen.
> 
> Was meinst Du mit Profile? Schonmal "Windowstaste" + "P" probiert? ... könnte mir vorstellen, das das die Lösung für Dich ist.
> 
> ...



Die Winkel möchte ich ändern um mit den Monitoren meine Rennsims zu fahren. Es macht kaum Sinn sich 3 einzelne Monitore hinzustellen und diese dann fast parallel zueinander auszurichten. So geht mir ja der Vorteil durch die 3 Monitore verloren und ich könnte gleich einen großen nehmen. Und man kann auch für unter 75€ das ganze flexibler gestalten. bei mir wirds übergangsweise jetzt einfach mit zwei einzelnen verstellbaren Haltern und einem einfachen eine Lösung geben. kostet keine 50€ und kann halt all das was ich gern haben möchte. Bis ich mit dem Bau von meinem neuen Rig anfange reicht das dann erstmal.
Nicht verstellbare Halter gibts reichlich und auch der Preis ist bei allen ungefähr gleich. Also nix besonderes, was du dir da geholt hast. da kann man die Monitore auch auf den mitgelieferten Füßen stehen lassen, macht auch keinen Unterschied und ist dazu noch kostenlos. Aber jedem das seine. Ich persönlich brauch da auf jeden Fall ne Verstellmöglichkeit, ansonst hat das keinen Wert für mich. Und wenn du schreibst es gibt für den doppelten oder dreifachen Preis nix besseres, dann ist das so einfach nicht richtig.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Januar 2013)

Naja, bei dem Gegenlicht durch die Fenster siehst du eh nicht viel, oder? Was genau willst du denn verstellen? Den Winkel der Monitore zueinander? Dann wäre das wirklich quatsch, denn das geht halt nicht so einfach. Dazu müsste man dann noch eine Winkelplatte dazwischen setzen. Die Frage hier wäre aber... wieso? Der Winkel wurde durch viele Tests und Berechnungen bestimmt und ist eigentlich sehr passend. Du willst die doch wohl nicht neben dich stellen, oder? Wieso geht dir also der Sinn darin verloren? Das raff ich net.


----------



## FKY2000 (19. Januar 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Na damit kann ich quasi Eyefinity ja nur abschalten. Mehr auch nicht.
> 
> Das Problem hierbeit ist ja, dass 1. die zuvor festgelegten Rahmenbedingungen wie zb. Hauptbildschirm nicht wiederhergestellt werden und 2. wenn man eyefinity wieder starten möchte erst wieder den ganzen Prozess des Erstellens durchlaufen muss.
> 
> Zudem habe ich auch immer noch das Problem, dass die AMD Karte auf meinen beiden über HDMI und DVI angeschlossenen Monitoren kleinere Auflösungen nicht als Vollbild darstellt.



also bei mir muss ich nichts neu einstellen wenn ich den Modus wechsel. Windows bzw. ccc merken sich das. da läuft was nicht richtig bei dir. die ef Einstellungen sind i.d.R. sogar nach ccc de- und neuinstallation vorhanden!


----------



## Murdoch (19. Januar 2013)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> also bei mir muss ich nichts neu einstellen wenn ich den Modus wechsel. Windows bzw. ccc merken sich das. da läuft was nicht richtig bei dir. die ef Einstellungen sind i.d.R. sogar nach ccc de- und neuinstallation vorhanden!


 
Hast Recht läuft. 
Aber ist bei mir irgendwie seltsam bezeichnet. 

Also "Erweitert" ist klar, aber um wieder zurück zu Eyefinity zu kommen ist "Doppelt" zu nutzen. Die Grafik ist auch etwas irreführend. 

Bleibt nur noch das Problem mit den Auflösungen.


----------



## 1awd1 (20. Januar 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Naja, bei dem Gegenlicht durch die Fenster siehst du eh nicht viel, oder? Was genau willst du denn verstellen? Den Winkel der Monitore zueinander? Dann wäre das wirklich quatsch, denn das geht halt nicht so einfach. Dazu müsste man dann noch eine Winkelplatte dazwischen setzen. Die Frage hier wäre aber... wieso? Der Winkel wurde durch viele Tests und Berechnungen bestimmt und ist eigentlich sehr passend. Du willst die doch wohl nicht neben dich stellen, oder? Wieso geht dir also der Sinn darin verloren? Das raff ich net.



Ich sehe genug hier, auf den Bildern fehlen noch die Rollos (Pc Raum grad renoviert) aber darum gehts hier ja nicht. Und wenn du dir die Bilder bei mir genauer ansiehst kannst du erkennen, dass meine Monitore zur Zeit im Winkel von ca. 45° zueinander aufgestellt sind. Für Rennsims sehr wichtig, um links und rechts aus dem Fenster gucken zu können (bei vernünftiger Multimonitor Unterstützung). 
Bei Haltern wie den oben genannten habe ich nen Winkel von ca. 15° und nur noch Blickfeld nach vorn. Und viele Test und Berechnungen sind da gar nicht nötig, da der optimale Winkel bei jedem anders ist. Da spielt die Nutzungsart eine Rolle (bei mir z.B. ausschliesslich PC Rennsimulationen) und dann vor allem der Abstand in dem man zu den Monitoren sitzt. Das bestimmt den Winkel und nicht der Hersteller eines Halters. Daher ist ein starrer Aufbau mehr als unpraktisch. Das mag zwar nicht auf jeden zutreffen aber auf mich bestimmt. Ich hab ja auch kein Problem damit, wenn hier jemand nen Produkt empfiehlt, nur die Aussage, dass man selbst für den dreifachen Preis nichts besseres bekommt ist halt totaler Unsinn und einfach nicht richtig.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Januar 2013)

Vom feeling her ist das mit den 45° bestimmt ganz cool. Dem Game ist doch aber egal, wo die Monitore stehen, oder? Demnach müsstest du doch sogar noch besser sehen können, wenn die so wie bei dem Ständer angebracht sind. So könntest du ohne den Kopf großartig drehen zu müssen und den Vordermann vielleicht aus den Augen zu verlieren, trotzdem sehen was neben dir los ist. Das soll keine überredung werden. Das ist wirklich nur interesse an der Sache. Wir sind ja hier im Eyefinity-thread und das ist was, das mich schon länger interessiert. Kannst du die Position der Monitore im Spielmenü einstellen?


----------



## 1awd1 (20. Januar 2013)

Bei manchen Games kann man das einstellen. Iracing z.B. hat eine sehr gute Unterstützung für 3 Monitore. Da stellst du alle Parameter ein (Abstand vom Auge zu den Monitoren, Größe der Monitore, Rahmen, Winkel zueinander) und anschließend wird das Bild für jeden Monitor einzeln gerendert und perspektivisch korrekt dargestellt.

Habe hier auch mal zwei Vergleichsbilder. Eins aus iracing mit korrekt eingestelltem FOV und Winkelkorrektur und einmal cars mit ähnlichem FOV.

iracing:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cars:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht recht deutlich das bessere Sichtfeld bei iracing (durchs Foto leider etwas verzerrt, aus der Fahrerperspektive aber genau passend). Bei cars müsste man genaugenommen die Monitore in einer Reihe aufstellen um kein verzerrtes Bild zu bekommen. Man kann zwar das FOV zurücknehmen um auch zur Seite gucken zu können, nur passt dann die Perspektive nicht mehr, es gibt dann diesen Fischaugeneffekt.

Den Kopf drehe ich eigentlich nicht mehr als beim richtigen Auto fahren. Das periphere Sichtfeld kannst du halt auch so warnehmen, nur bei engen Kurven schaue ich stark anch links und rechts, wie im richtigen Leben halt. So sollte Eyefinity in jedem Spiel unterstützt werden. Schade, dass es nur bei wenigen tatsächlich so ist. Darum spiele ich z.B. Battlefield auch lieber auf meinem einzelnen Monitor, mal ab davon, dass die Performance der Grakas bei vielen Spielen für 3 Monitore einfach nicht reicht. Soweit ich weiss, wird Asseto Corsa auf ein ähnliches System wie iracing bauen und auch cars soll wohl entsprechendes bieten (wobei man auf das Gesabbel von diesem Ian Bell und seinem Team eigentlich nicht viel geben kann....  ). Rfactor 1 bietet meines Wissens nach auch eine eingeschränkte Möglichkeit, die Monitore anzuwinkeln, hab aber rfactor nicht, bin mir also nicht sicher.

Hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen Licht ins dunkel bringen.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Januar 2013)

Cool, danke für die ausführliche Auskunft. Dass das doch so unterschiedlich sein kann hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## FKY2000 (22. Januar 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Ich sehe genug hier, auf den Bildern fehlen noch die Rollos (Pc Raum grad renoviert) aber darum gehts hier ja nicht. Und wenn du dir die Bilder bei mir genauer ansiehst kannst du erkennen, dass meine Monitore zur Zeit im Winkel von ca. 45° zueinander aufgestellt sind. Für Rennsims sehr wichtig, um links und rechts aus dem Fenster gucken zu können (bei vernünftiger Multimonitor Unterstützung).
> Bei Haltern wie den oben genannten habe ich nen Winkel von ca. 15° und nur noch Blickfeld nach vorn. Und viele Test und Berechnungen sind da gar nicht nötig, da der optimale Winkel bei jedem anders ist. Da spielt die Nutzungsart eine Rolle (bei mir z.B. ausschliesslich PC Rennsimulationen) und dann vor allem der Abstand in dem man zu den Monitoren sitzt. Das bestimmt den Winkel und nicht der Hersteller eines Halters. Daher ist ein starrer Aufbau mehr als unpraktisch. Das mag zwar nicht auf jeden zutreffen aber auf mich bestimmt. Ich hab ja auch kein Problem damit, wenn hier jemand nen Produkt empfiehlt, nur die Aussage, dass man selbst für den dreifachen Preis nichts besseres bekommt ist halt totaler Unsinn und einfach nicht richtig.



Dann bist Du aber ein Spezialfall und kannst womöglich keinen "vorgefertigten" Halter benutzen und müsstest Dir tatsächlich was selber konstruieren. Mir ist kein Halter bekannt der deine Winkelvorstellungen umsetzt 
Dennoch bleibt der gezeigte Halter qualitativ und für das Gros der Mulitmonitoruser ein super Produkt


----------



## Timschu (22. Januar 2013)

Hey kann mir vielleicht hier jemand bei meinem Problem helfen ?...
Ich habe 3 screens Angeschlossen 1 über hdmi 1 über dvi und 1 über einen minidp-hdmi adapter ... Die ersten beiden screens sind auch in 1920x1080 aber der 3 ist und bleibt in 640x480p obwohl dieser gleich groß wie die anderen ist und auch die selbe auflösung unterstützt...
Wenn ich nun Eyefinity einschalte stellen sich die Screens auf eine gesamte auflösung von 1920x480
Karte ist eine PowerColor 7970 ...
Wäre für Antworten sehr dankbar.
LG
Timschu


----------



## FKY2000 (22. Januar 2013)

Thread Seite 1 gelesen? 

mini-dp auf hdmi wird nicht funktionieren!! 

Normalerweise 2x DVI und 1x DP-auf DVI Adapter anschließen...Wenn man nur 1x DVI hat, muss man mit 2 DP Adaptern arbeiten


----------



## Timschu (22. Januar 2013)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Thread Seite 1 gelesen?
> 
> mini-dp auf hdmi wird nicht funktionieren!!
> 
> Normalerweise 2x DVI und 1x DP-auf DVI Adapter anschließen...Wenn man nur 1x DVI hat, muss man mit 2 DP Adaptern arbeiten


 
Jetzt verwirrst du mich  .... Das ist mein Adapter und in der Kundenbewertung + Beschreibung stand das der funktioniert....   http://www.amazon.de/Active-Display...DLPI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358863732&sr=8-1     Hdmi geht also garnicht ? das wär ein problem da meine 2 bildschirme NUR hdmi anschlüsse haben ...


----------



## FKY2000 (23. Januar 2013)

okay es ist ein Aktiver Adapter...das ist wichtig. Könnte u.U. tatsächlich funktionieren.
Bislang hat man aber wirklich einen Bogen um HDMI gemacht, was EF angeht 

Dein Anschluss ist recht exotisch! Welche Monitore hast Du denn? Haben die untersch. native Auflösungen?

Welche Anschlüsse supportet die 7970? 
Hast Du die Möglichkeit 2x DVI und einmal Deinen Adapter zu nutzen?
Ansonsten würde ich sagen 1x HDMI und 2x miniDP-Adapter.


----------



## 1awd1 (23. Januar 2013)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Dann bist Du aber ein Spezialfall und kannst womöglich keinen "vorgefertigten" Halter benutzen und müsstest Dir tatsächlich was selber konstruieren. Mir ist kein Halter bekannt der deine Winkelvorstellungen umsetzt
> Dennoch bleibt der gezeigte Halter qualitativ und für das Gros der Mulitmonitoruser ein super Produkt



Gibt auch fertige Hlater mit einstellbaren Winkel für die Monitore. auch nicht teurer als der starre Halter. Und so speziell bin ich da mit meinem Wunsch nicht. Ich habe einige Bekannte mit Tripplescreen Systemen und alle nutzen die Monitore ausschliesslich zum Racen. 

hier mal nen Beispiel für solch einen Halter. 

MDM06 Triple LED / LCD-Monitor mit Schwenkarm: Amazon.de: Elektronik

wenn man nen günstigen sucht, kann der für nen ähnlichen Preis all das, was dein starrer Halter auch kann und noch mehr.


----------



## FKY2000 (23. Januar 2013)

Nein!
Der von Dir gezeigte Ständer ist weder qualitativ vergleichbar, noch kannst Du den für Dein Vorhaben so ohne weiteres Nutzen...
Du wirst "Armverlängerungen" dazu kaufen müssen für Monitore >15" !! Dann wirds direkt teurer...
Auch ist die Befestigung (Höhenverstellung und "Tischklemmen" ) ne Ecke schlechter und unsolider.

Mal davon abgesehen, das der kein Kabelmanagement zulässt und äußerst bescheiden aussieht.

Glaub mir, den hatte ich mir auch schon angeguckt! Wollte mir den auch zuerst zulegen...habe ich gottseidank nicht gemacht!

Das Teil ist so ziemlich das "billigste" und das meine ich jetzt im doppelten Sinne, was man sich zulegen kann


----------



## Timschu (23. Januar 2013)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> okay es ist ein Aktiver Adapter...das ist wichtig. Könnte u.U. tatsächlich funktionieren.
> Bislang hat man aber wirklich einen Bogen um HDMI gemacht, was EF angeht
> 
> Dein Anschluss ist recht exotisch! Welche Monitore hast Du denn? Haben die untersch. native Auflösungen?
> ...



Monitore sind 2 acer s235HL mit 23 zoll und einer auflösung von 1920x1080 - der dritte ist ein LG Flatron W2361V ebenfalls mit 1920x1080...
Das große problem ist , dass die 2 Acer NUR hdmi und vga anschlüsse haben und ich somit nur einen dvi für den LG nutzen kann ... Die 7970 an sich hat aber 2xdvi 1xhdmi und 2xminidp
Ich persönlich habe jedoch das gefühl dass der adapter trotz beschreibung und rezisionen nicht das hält was er verspricht , da ich gerade mal nur 1 bildschirm mit diesem adapter angeschlossen habe und dieser ebenfalls bei 640x480 blieb ...
Ist es vielleicht eine möglichkeit den LG mit dvi , den 1 acer mit hdmi und den 2 acer mit einem minidp-dvi adapter und dann mit einem passiven dvi/hdmi kabel anzuschliessen ? Adapterception


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2013)

Timschu schrieb:


> Ist es vielleicht eine möglichkeit den LG mit dvi , den 1 acer mit hdmi und den 2 acer mit einem (*aktiven*)minidp-dvi adapter und dann mit einem passiven dvi/hdmi kabel anzuschliessen ? Adapterception


Genau so geht es.


----------



## Timschu (23. Januar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Genau so geht es.


 
Perfekt ! jetzt muss ich nurnoch einen Bestellen  HAt vielleicht jemand eine empfelung von minidp/dvi adaptern die gut und günstig sind ? nicht dass ich nochmal so einen Mist kaufe ^^
Aber danke aufjedenfall schonmal ! LG

http://www.amazon.de/Sapphire-Activ...MNZ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358945731&sr=8-1 ist der gut ? irgendjemand erfahrungen?


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2013)

Die von Sapphire, XFX und Club3D(Vorsicht: die verkaufen auch passive) sind höchstwahrscheinlich baugleich und alle in Ordnung.


----------



## Timschu (23. Januar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die von Sapphire, XFX und Club3D(Vorsicht: die verkaufen auch passive) sind höchstwahrscheinlich baugleich und alle in Ordnung.


 
 Ok vielen Dank  dann bestelle ich den und hoffe das ich nicht auch zurückschicken muss ( schon 3 sachen diese woche zurückgeschickt )


----------



## TheJumper0 (23. Januar 2013)

Kann man HDMI, DVI, Mini DP für ein Eyefinity Setup benutzen ? 

Bin jetzt gerade ein bisschen verwirrt


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2013)

Tue ich gerade. Ob HDMI oder DVI ist aus Sicht der Graka irrelevant.


----------



## TheJumper0 (23. Januar 2013)

Ah okay super !

Danke dir


----------



## 1awd1 (23. Januar 2013)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Nein!
> Der von Dir gezeigte Ständer ist weder qualitativ vergleichbar, noch kannst Du den für Dein Vorhaben so ohne weiteres Nutzen...
> Du wirst "Armverlängerungen" dazu kaufen müssen für Monitore >15" !! Dann wirds direkt teurer...
> Auch ist die Befestigung (Höhenverstellung und "Tischklemmen" ) ne Ecke schlechter und unsolider.
> ...




Was die Qualität betrifft sind beide nicht der Hit (wobei ich bisher nur die starre Variante mal live begucken konnte), für den Preis kann ich aber auch nicht viel erwarten. 
Die Befestigung der Halter am Schriebtisch ist bei beiden ne recht gewagte Lösung, ich würde sie so nicht anbringen wollen. Dann doch lieber nen Fuß oder ne richtige Wandhalterung, als diese Klemmvorrichtung, die bei meinem Glasschreibtisch eh nicht funzt. Kabelmanagement hinterm Monitor geht wunderbar mit Kabelbindern und die Optik eines Halters der zu 99% von den Monitoren verdeckt wird (man glaubt es kaum aber ich sitze vor den Monitoren und nicht dahinter) ist ja mal sowas von egal. Besonders schön bei den Userbildern bei Amazon zu erkennen. Bei Landscapeausrichtung sieht man von dem achso tollen Halter nichts außer dem stümperhaft in den Schreibtisch eingesägtem Loch und den verwarzten Rest der Höhle indem die Monitore stehen. Aber hauptsache die tolle Optik loben (ich würd mich nicht trauen, solche Bilder ins Netz zu stellen, echt peinlich aber manche habens halt nicht so mit dem Putzen und Aufräumen).
Die längeren Arme schlagen auch tatsächlich nochmal nen tiiiiiiiiefes Loch in die Kasse, mit knapp 12€ ist der verstellbare Halter dann inklusiv der beiden längeren Arme sogar um ganze 7€ (!) teurer als deine Variante. Der Punkt geht ja mal sowas von an dich.... 
Aber wie schon gesagt, jedem das seine. Für mich kommt keine der Varianten in Frage und die Empfehlung ist ist klar ne andere. Aber trotzdem ist es natürlich in Ordnung, wenn du mit dem Halter zufrieden bist und das ist es ja was zählt. Die meisten haben gerade dabei doch andere Ansprüche, spätestens wenn sie malgesehen haben, wie ein Triplescreen Setup aussehen kann, bei dem die Monitore vernünftig unterstützt und angeordnet werden.
Damit ist das Thema für mich auch durch, es ist alles gesagt worden, was man wissen muss. Bilder gibts auch zwei, auf den selbst der blindeste erkennen kann, worauf ich hinaus will und weshalb eine Verstellmöglichkeit so wichtig sein kann.

Und nu reg dich nicht so dolle auf und erfreu dich deines Halters....


----------



## FKY2000 (23. Januar 2013)

mjam mjam - whatever you say


----------



## Murdoch (23. Januar 2013)

Er weint halt gerne mal.


----------



## FKY2000 (23. Januar 2013)

Timschu schrieb:


> Perfekt ! jetzt muss ich nurnoch einen Bestellen  HAt vielleicht jemand eine empfelung von minidp/dvi adaptern die gut und günstig sind ? nicht dass ich nochmal so einen Mist kaufe ^^
> Aber danke aufjedenfall schonmal ! LG
> 
> Sapphire Active Mini DisplayPort Adapter DVI-D: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör ist der gut ? irgendjemand erfahrungen?


 
Beim Kumpel läuft sogar ein aktiver DP auf DVI-Adapter mit dahinterhängendem DVI-VGA-Adapter, sprich im Moni geht ein olles VGA-Kabel rein...tut auch !! Als evtl. Alternative einfach mal ausprobieren  

@murdoch: Wenn man einfach nichts gescheites zu sagen hat...darf man sich auch einfach mal geschlossen halten...ist manchmal cleverer als immer den Sonderschüler zu geben


----------



## Timschu (23. Januar 2013)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Beim Kumpel läuft sogar ein aktiver DP auf DVI-Adapter mit dahinterhängendem DVI-VGA-Adapter, sprich im Moni geht ein olles VGA-Kabel rein...tut auch !! Als evtl. Alternative einfach mal ausprobieren
> 
> @murdoch: Wenn man einfach nichts gescheites zu sagen hat...darf man sich auch einfach mal geschlossen halten...ist manchmal cleverer als immer den Sonderschüler zu geben



Unterstützt der alte vga anschluss überhaupt 1080p ?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2013)

Über VGA kann man sogar 2k schieben wenn es sein muss. Da das Signal aber analog ist wird es mit zunehmender Auflösung immer schlechter.


----------



## Timschu (24. Januar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Über VGA kann man sogar 2k schieben wenn es sein muss. Da das Signal aber analog ist wird es mit zunehmender Auflösung immer schlechter.


 
Ok vielen Dank ich teste es wenn der Adapter ankommt erstmal mit dvi ... notfalls kann ich ja auch mal schauen wie es mit vga aussieht


----------



## 19master94 (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo an alle,

Hab mir eine DP Adapter gekauft um Eyefinity auf drei Monitoren zu probieren es geht auch, allerdings habe ich zwei 1920x1080 und ein 1280x1024 dadurch wir das Bild natürlich auf den beiden äußeren sehr verzert da meine Krafikkarte den größten gemeinsamen Teiler nimmt 3x 1280x1024 habe gedacht man bekommt es leicht hin das die Horizontale Auflösung bei jedem Monitor der nativen entspricht aber ich wurde eines besseren belehrt. Hab etwas in der registry rum gespielt und erreicht das ich jetzt mit 4800x 900 spielen kann aber das ist noch nicht das wahre. Kann mir jemand helfen.

Übrigens hatte mir den PD Adapter gekauft SAPPHIRE Active DisplayPort to Single-Link DVI Kabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör Leiden geht er bei mir nich wenn ich an den Adapter noch einen DVI zu VGA anschließe.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2013)

Entweder du kaufst einen Dritten mit 1920x1080 oder du versuchst dich an SoftTH. Verschiedene Auflösungen ist leider etwas was weder AMD noch Nvidia bis jetzt gelöst haben.


----------



## FKY2000 (25. Januar 2013)

Es ist genau das der Fall, was Du schon rausgefunden hast: Bei unterschiedlichen nativen Auflösungen, wird der größte gemeinsame Nenner genommen ... und es sieht sch**e aus!

Wie Olstyle schon richtig sagt: Am Besten einen 3. FullHD Monitor hinzuziehen.

Was VGA betrifft bin ich auch etwas ratlos: 
Bin der Meinung, bei mir hat das mit dem DVI-VGA Adapter auch "damals" nicht funktioniert. Daher habe ich nem Kumpel davon abgeraten...trotzdem funktionierts bei ihm  
Evtl. den VGA-Adapter mal auf die DVI-Ports der Karte direkt anwenden ?!


----------



## Mischk@ (30. Januar 2013)

Eine Frage:

Ich habe eine Matrix 7970 und 3x LG 2441.
Ich habe damals eine normale 7970 gehabt und damit eyefinity betrieben ohne Probleme.

Jetzt habe ich 2 Monitore mit DVI angeschlossen und einen mit DP, jedoch kann ich keine 3 Anzeigen erstellen sondern nur 2, wobei die dritte erkannt wird aber es nicht zu "speichern" geht...

woran kann sowas liegen ? Kann es sein das ich KEIN aktiven DP Adapter habe ?

Ich habe den hier ---> PureLink DA0002-4 DisplayPort-Adapter: HDMI-Kabel & Videokabel Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Murdoch (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Jepp der ist nicht aktiv. Ich hatte einen von Sapphire, der war jut und hat nur 23 eur gekostet.


----------



## Mischk@ (30. Januar 2013)

Währe der hier ok ? SAPPHIRE Active DisplayPort (M) to Single-Link DVI (F) Kabel 44000-02-40R | eBay


----------



## SXFreak (30. Januar 2013)

Ja, genau den habe ich auch und funktioniert


----------



## Murdoch (30. Januar 2013)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> Währe der hier ok ? SAPPHIRE Active DisplayPort (M) to Single-Link DVI (F) Kabel 44000-02-40R | eBay


 
Bei Amazon bekommst den billiger. Musst auch schauen ob du den großen dp oder den Mini brauchst. Ich glaub aber den großen.


----------



## eLw00d (1. Februar 2013)

Woran kann es liegen, dass bei mir beim Starten von Counter Strike (einzig installiertes Spiel) meine Bildschirme geclont werden (also alle das gleiche anzeigen) obwohl Eyefinty konfiguriert und aktiviert ist ?


----------



## CSOger (1. Februar 2013)

Denke das so ein altes Game wie CS 1.6 damit nicht umgehen kann.
Bei Battlefield 1942 hatte ich das gleiche Problem.
Kann sein das es da nen paar Tricks gibt um in der ini-Datei rumzubasteln.
Wenn du Pech hast wird das Bild aber nur gestreckt,und nicht erweitert.


----------



## eLw00d (1. Februar 2013)

Ne, ich war nur zu dumm um im Spiel von 5:4 auf 16:9 umzuschalten. ^^
Das Verhältnis stimmt zwar nicht, aber dann kann ich trotzdem die eyefinity Auflösung auswählen und alles funktioniert. 

Ist CS Source...


----------



## bruchpilot94 (26. Februar 2013)

Moin,
ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig mit meiner Frage:
Wie stark limitiert bei CF eine Anbinding mit 8x/8x im Gegensatz zu 16x/16x bei Eyefinity mit 3 "Full HD" Monitoren ?
sind das immer noch die mikrigen ~3% oder wird das spürbar mehr ?


----------



## Stolle2010 (29. März 2013)

Hey Leute habe mir gestern den Aktiven Sapphire adapter gekauft damit ich nun auch endlich in den genuss von Eyefinity zu komme 
Nun habe ich da ein Problem, was ich hier im Thread auch schon gefunden habe, aber keine richtige lösung war vorhanden für dieses Problem

Es geht um das Screen Tearing beim nutzen von 3 Bildschirmen was mich sehr stört , zufinden ist das ganze auf dem Desktop in Spielen und bei Filmen !

Habe schon versucht den betroffenen Bildschirm im CCC als bevorzugte Anzeige einzustellen, dass hilft auch auf dem eingestellen Monitor ! nur dann ist das ganze auf einemder beiden anderen vorhanden -.-

Villeicht wisst ihr noch eine Lösung für dieses Problemchen 

Anschlüsse habe ich auch schon in allen verschiedenen variationen probiert leider ohne erfolg ....

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure hilfe


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2013)

Hast du mal verschiedene Bildwiederholraten ausprobiert? 
Also z.B. alle 60Hz, alle 59Hz, alle 75Hz, alle ausser einem 60HZ etc. pp.


----------



## Stolle2010 (29. März 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hast du mal verschiedene Bildwiederholraten ausprobiert?
> Also z.B. alle 60Hz, alle 59Hz, alle 75Hz, alle ausser einem 60HZ etc. pp.


 
Gerade man ausprobiert

Alle auf 60Hz --> Problem bleibt bestehen
Alle auf 59Hz --> Tearing geht in einem über den bildschirm also fängt unten an und geht dann in einem durch bis zum oberen Bilschirmrand WDH. sich dann
Alle auf 75Hz --> Tearing auf 2 Monitoren -.-

Bei den anderne möglichkeiten auch keine besserung...

Getestet gerade mit allen anschlussvariationen

Habe 2 gleich monitore LG IPS235 und ein Asus könnte es villeicht daran liegen ?
Habe aber gelesen das es ein generelles problem ist also es gibt auch leute die haben 3 gleiche Monitore und da besteht das tearing auch!


----------



## Dragon70 (30. März 2013)

Hi, hab fast das gleiche Problem wie Stolle, hab allerdings 3x gleiche Monitore, die ersten beiden sind per DVI angestöpselt, und der andere mit DP, (adapter von XFX), die Monitore sind bis 75hz ausgelegt, allerdings kann ich nur 60Hz einstellen sobald die Eyefinity einstellung eingestellt ist, liegt das am DP Adater? Und das Tearing tritt nur bei dem DP adaptierten Monitor auf . 


Mfg


----------



## MacGyver_No1 (2. April 2013)

Moin zusammen!

Nachdem ich diesen wirklich ausführlichen Thread mal durchforstet habe, würde ich Euch um Eure Meinung bitten. Ich würde mir auch gern ein Eyefinity System anschaffen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich erst einmal meine CPU + Board aufrüsten sollte.

CPU: Phenom II X4 850 3,3GHZ 
Grafikkarte: Asus Radeon HD 7950 DirectCu II 3072 MB (übertaktet)
Ram: 8Gb

Ich wollte mir noch 2 zusätzliche Samsung 27er S27A550h kaufen, die ich dann per DVI (2 Ports an der 7950 vorhanden) und einen Monitor (auch S27A550h) per aktiven Adapter an den DP der 7950 anschließe.
Ich spiele hauptsächlich Battlefield 3 und die Leistung ist wirklich toll (meiner Meinung nach), je nach Karte läuft es zwischen 40-70FPS (Ultra). Ich bin mir jedoch sicher, dass meine CPU (die ja auch nicht unbedingt die Beste ist) bei großen Karten meine Leistung begrenzt.

Daher meine zwei Fragen:
1.	Denkt Ihr, dass ich mit dem vorhandenen Setup Battlefield 3 angenehm (nicht weniger als 30FPS auf Medium) auf 5760 x 1080 spielen kann?

2.	Welchen Einfluss hat bei Eyefinity die CPU? Als Laie würde ich mir denken, dass aufgrund der höheren Rechenleistung aufgrund der höheren Auflösung die Grafikkarte eher das Bottleneck ist. Auf der Seite Test: AMD Bulldozer FX-8150 - AMD FX-8150 Eyefinitiy Gaming Performance (15/16) wird Ähnliches beschrieben. Was meint Ihr?

Vielen Dank für Eure Meinung und Einschätzung!
Beste Grüße


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2013)

Eine höhere Auflösung fordert die CPU erst einmal nicht. Da man bei Eyefinity aber auch mehr Spielwelt sieht und nicht nur mehr Bildpunkte hat sie dort ebenfalls mehr zu tun wenn es darum geht Geometrie vor zu bereiten etc.. Das ist aber nur ein kleiner Teil von dem was CPUs in spielen tun.
Was z.B. bei BF3 Multiplayer die CPU-Leistung frisst sind Hintergrundberechnungen die nicht abhängig von dem gerade zu sehende Bildabschnitt sondern von der gesamten Karte sind. Dort würde ich daher kaum erhöhte CPU-Last mit EF erwarten.

In 99% der Fälle ist Eyefinity daher im GPU Limit und nicht im CPU Limit.


----------



## MacGyver_No1 (2. April 2013)

Klasse – Danke für die Antwort! Ich werde es dann wohl wagen.

Nur nochmal zum Verständnis der Verbindung:
2 Monitore schließe ich per DVI an meine Grafikkarte an. Den Dritten Monitor schließe ich per Dvi an den aktiven Adapter an, welcher von DVI (weiblich) auf DP (männlich) in die Grafikkarte geht, richtig?

Danke!


----------



## Dragon70 (2. April 2013)

jop das stimmt


----------



## Stolle2010 (2. April 2013)

Hat echt keiner ne Lösung für das Tearing problem ? 
Sind doch viele leute mit eyefinity unterwegs hier!
Da versteh ich nicht,dass das problem nur bei sowenigen auftritt dafür muss es doch eine lösung geben ?!

zB wenn man die Aero Oberfläche ausschatet ist das weg ! 

Aber das muss ja auch irgendwie anders gehen ^^


----------



## Dragon70 (3. April 2013)

echt? wenn man die deaktivert dann ist es weg? mhh, ok, was bei mir noch bisschen strange ist das der Monitor erst im 2ten DP erkannt wird, glaube zwar nicht das sich was ändern wird wenn er im ersten wird. sehr schade.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (3. April 2013)

Stolle2010 schrieb:


> Hat echt keiner ne Lösung für das Tearing problem ?
> Sind doch viele leute mit eyefinity unterwegs hier!
> Da versteh ich nicht,dass das problem nur bei sowenigen auftritt dafür muss es doch eine lösung geben ?!
> 
> ...


 
Mich nervt das auch schon ewig !

Habe mal nen Ticket beim AMD Suport dazu aufgemacht - wurde immer nur vertröstet und es wurde mir versichert, dass man daran arbeite und das Problem bekannt sei...

Ich habe festgestellt, dass es auch (zumindest bei mir) damit zusammen hängt, in welcher Reihenfolge ich die Monitore zum Setup "hinzufüge", es ist einfach strange !

PS:

Ich habe 2 Monitore im Dualview und einen dritten mit dem primären geklont (TV), bei einem der beiden geklonten habe ich immer Tearing.


----------



## lenne0815 (3. April 2013)

Tearing hatte ( Ja, ich habe eyefinity an den nagel gehaengt ) ich auch immer, simpleste lösung bei mir war den monitor mit der "anderen" verbindung dort zu positionieren wo ich ihn als hauptmonitor genutzt habe ( bei mir mitte ) wenner anner andren verbindung und als "main" eingestellt ist teart er nicht.

Z.zt würde ich alelrdings absolut JEDEM von eyefinity abraten, mit einer gpu gehts eh nicht und die berichte die zu frame time analysis in den letzten tagen auftauchen bestaegigen absolut meine erfahrung ( deswegen auch kein eyefinity mehr ).

das letzte wort ist da alelrdings auch noch nicht gesagt bis nvid entweder den quellcode von dem dxoverlay freigibt oder es nen freies tool zur aufzeichnung gibt, aber meine erfahrung bestaetigt die letzten ergebnisse 100%

Ich zocke jetzt annem 46zoll fullhd und ner 680gtx, zugegeben etwas pixeliges vergnuegen, per downsampling wirds aber echt ertraeglich und die "gameplay experience" ist fuer mich im gegensatz zu eyefinity nochmal ne ecke besser geworden da ich nichtmehr auf sonem schmalen band zocken muss. (ganz ab davon das absolut jedes geteste game beim ersten versuch einwandfrei lief )


----------



## Dragon70 (3. April 2013)

Mhh, also fassen wir mal zusammen:

Das hauptproblem bei der ganzen tearing geschichte ist das das bild (signal) das eig. für 1x Monitor gedacht ist auf 2-X Monitore gesendet wird, was nicht zwangsweise ein Problem darstellt da dies soweit gut funktioniert.
Es liegt mehr daran das die signalraten der einzelnen Ausgängen unterschiedlich ist. 
Man nehme mal mein beispiel:
Ich habe meine 3x Gleichen Monitore auf 2x DVI und 1x DP+adapter angeschlossen.
Logischerweise haben die 2x DVI Ports die gleiche Signalrate der DP Port anscheinend nicht (da dieser Monitor Tearing aufweißt)
Können das andere User bestätigen? also das das tearing nur an einem Unterschiedlichen bzw. adaptierten ausgang besteht?
Und da ist es eig. egal ob es 2xHDMI +DPadapter sind (bzw. was sein kann ist das HDMI eine annähernd gleiche bis sogar gleiche Signalrate besitzt wie DP, dann sollte logischer weiße das tearing nich auftreten, kann dies jemand bestätigen?

Mögliche lösungen:

Es wurde schon gesagt das das Tearing aufhört sobald man das Aero unter Vista, Win 7/8 Deaktiviert, mir ist auch bekannt sobald man die Eyefinityanzeige einstellung Deaktiviert (also die anderen beiden sind auf "Erweitert") Dann tritt das Tearing auch nicht auf (was logisch ist das ja jeder sein eigenes Signal erhält)

Was auch bereits empfohlen wurde ist da Hz Des bzw. der Monitore einzustellen. Dazu kann ich nichts sagen das sich diese bei mir nicht einstellen lässt (obwohl ich einen aktiven DP adapter habe und meine Monitore für 75hz ausgelegt sind, dennoch kann ich nur 60hz einstellen wenn die Eyefinityanzeige einstellung an ist) 

Was ich gemacht habe ist den mit Tearing "befallenem" Monitor nach ganz rechts zu setzen da dieser kaum benutzt wir.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist das Unter BF3 das Tearing Kaum bis garnicht aufällt, mMn könnte dies an der Vsync liegen, aber hier kann ich nur spekulieren .
Mögliche Theoretische Lösungen:

Meiner Meinung nach Müsste man die Signalraten der einzelnen Ports angleichen um das Problem zu beheben.

Noch ne Möglichkeit wäre alle mit einer Buchse anzuschließen also (3x DP oder evtl 3x DP adapter?) da soweit mir bekannt ist immer ein DP genutzt werden muss. Probleme: Grafikkarten mit 3 DP Ports ka ob sowas standart ist ich kenne ne HD6870 die 5x DP Ports hat aber 3x ? ka  desweiterene sind diese adapter oder "echte" DP Monitore nicht ganz billig. 


Naja letztendlich heißt es eig. leider abwarten, außer jemand hat die ultimative Lösung , dann immer her damit 

Was gibt es zu meinem Bericht zu sagen? Ich weise ausdrücklich darrauf hin das ich mich gerne eines besseren Belehren lasse, Ich  habe hier versucht die letzten beiträge zusammenzufassen und Mögliche Lösungsansätze zufinden. 

So far, ich hoffe ich Konnte vllt. jemanden auf nen "heureka moment" bringen oder sowas 


mfg


----------



## Stolle2010 (5. April 2013)

Ich stehe jetzt seit ca 3 Tagen mit dem Support von AMD in Verbindung !
1ter versuch über Email klappte super bekam innerhalb 30 min eine Antwort, nur leider auch nix brauchbares es wird gesagt ich sollte es mal mit den normalen Windowstreiber versuchen usw  bringt ja nicht wirklich was! 
So heute hatte ich mal angerufen das Problem so genau wie möglich geschildert und der nette Herr am Telefon der leider kaum fließend Deutsch konnte ABER mich so gut wie möglich beraten wollte setzte sich sofort mit einem Mitarbeiter in Verbindung! Der mit mir auch über Email geschrieben hatte das ist ja schonmal sehr positiv dachte ich mir ^^

Fazit ist sie haben sich das Tearing im Eyefinity nochmals angeguckt (hatte ein Video erstellt wo man es genau sieht) und waren sich einig das sich das der (TREIBERBAUER) bzw das Team das die Treiber herstellt angucken sollte !
Ich werde jetzt per Email auf dem laufendem gehalten sobald es was neues gibt in richtig fix und/oder treiber werde ich euch natürlich bescheidsagen 

mfg


----------



## Dragon70 (5. April 2013)

ok, danke das klingt schon mal super, danke


----------



## CSOger (5. April 2013)

Hallo!
Habe das hier gerade mal verfolgt.
Bei mir tritt dieses Problem nicht auf.
@Stolle2010
Hast du das Video irgendwo hochgeladen,um sich das mal anzuschauen?

Edit:
Ich habe diesen Unfug immer aus bzw.benutze die Funktion "Disable Aero" mit den RadeonPro Tools.


----------



## Stolle2010 (5. April 2013)

Gibts zig Videos bei Youtube 

Hier sieht man es sehr deutlich auf dem rechten Monitor  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGKHPMWnoAM

Und hier mal ein bischen näher https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ3Kk6IpcH8



und hier ist es von der Offizielen AMD Support seite beschrieben  http://support.amd.com/de/kbarticles/Pages/Screentearingwithmultipledisplays.aspx


----------



## CSOger (5. April 2013)

Ok...danke für die Aufklärung.
Habs echt nocht nicht gesehen.


----------



## Dragon70 (5. April 2013)

@Stolle ist bei mir genauso, leider.


----------



## Stolle2010 (5. April 2013)

Ja das ist echt mies.. man gibt so viel geld aus und dann läuft es nichtmal richtig das ärgert mich einfach! Überall steht Eyefinity auf ihrer seite und wie geil es ist und dann läufts nichtmal richtig das kanns doch nicht sein ....

Es muss ja ein Treiberproblem sein ich hab nämlich gelesen das es (bin mir nicht sicher) bei dem 12.6 oder 12.5 gefixxt worden sei aber in den treibern danach tauchte das problem dann wieder auf !

Naja wollen wir mal schauen ob sich der Support darum nun kümmert^^weil irgendwie bin ich mir nciht ganz so sicher ob die da nun was machen ich meine das problem ist ja schon ziemlich lange bekannt..
Villeicht bekommen sie es auch gar nicht in den Griff und vertuschen das ganze einfach  man weiß nie bei den ganzen unternehmen heutzutage


----------



## CSOger (5. April 2013)

Habt ihr in Games auch Probleme und wenn ja welche Spiele sind das,oder gehts hier nur darum das wie in dem Video das Tearing beim ziehen eines Fenster entsteht.


----------



## Dragon70 (5. April 2013)

Nee, in BF3 z.B fällt es nicht auf bzw. ganz ganz ganz ganz selten . andere games wie Spore schon eher, aber das ist auch nicht für Eyefinity zertifiziert


----------



## Stolle2010 (5. April 2013)

Ja das Tearing besteht bei mir auch in spielen ! In machen spielen fällt es weniger auf dafür in den anderen umsomehr .. also in Bioshock Infinite hab ich das ganz schlimm in Tomb Raider fällt es eher weniger auf kommt halt immer auf die umgebung an im spiel bei helleren szenen sieht man es ganz deutlich über den ganzen rechten Bildschirm (mittig) den häßligen streifen.

Habs auch schon mit Vsync in allen möglichen varianten versucht das tearing im spiel verschwindet dann auch, aber das tearing auf dem monitor bleibt ! hoffe man versteht das einigermaßen


----------



## CSOger (5. April 2013)

Mhmm...ich zocke viel Bf3 und habe da noch nix bemerkt.
Wie schon mal erwähnt kannt du mit den RadeonPro Tools zbs. ein Profil für BF3 oder welches Game auch immer erstellen und Aero nur für das Game ausschalten. 
Zieht sowiso nur Leistung der Quatsch.
(Hier wurde ja geschrieben das Aero Probleme machen soll bzw. das ausschalten selbiges das Problem behebt)
Unter Windows/Desktop sollte Aero dann weiterhin laufen,wenn man nicht drauf verzichten kann.

Achso...darf ich mal fragen was für Aktive Displayport Adapter ihr benutzt?


----------



## Stolle2010 (5. April 2013)

Habs gerade mal ausgetestet mit radeonpro und Aero deaktiveren wird aber nicht besser im Spiel 

Hab jetzt den hier sogar gleich 2 mal bestellt weil ich dachte erst der adapter wäre kaputt SAPPHIRE Active DisplayPort to Single-Link DVI Kabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 


und einmal nen teuren richtigen aktiven vom kumpel ausgeliehen müsste der hier sein Club3D CAC-1050 DisplayPort auf DVI-D Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Wenn ich im CCC meine Bevorzugte Anzeige zB auf den rechten also den betroffenen monitor ändere bekomme ich das tearing weg dafür ist es aber dann auf dem mittleren und dem linken  das ist doch ein scheiß
Kanns einstellen wie ich will das Tearing ist entweder auf einem Monitor oder gleich auf beiden vorhanden


----------



## CSOger (5. April 2013)

Das ist allerdings schon seltsam.
Habe weder mit 1x 6970 oder 1x 7970 bzw. 2x 6970/2x 7970 diesen Fehler gehabt.
Dann hoffe ich mal für die Leute die dieses Problem betrifft das AMD da noch mal was an Treibern/Fixes anbietet.


----------



## Dragon70 (5. April 2013)

Mhh, das es bei dir bei den Games so hefitg ist uncool,  Naja hab nicht so viel eyfinity "zertifitierte" Games, aber die die ich hab bei denen Kann ich jetzt zu 100% Sagen das die ohne Tearing laufen, bei Spore z.B. ist das tearing da wenn ich nicht so dolle.

Aber Stolle da jedes Bioshock Eyefinity unterstützen sollte kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen, Mal dein Sys Komplett neu aufgesetzt? Am adapter kann es denke ich nicht liegen. Kabel getauscht? du hast gesagt du hast 2 identische Monitore und einen Anderen, vllt liegt es daran?  

Hab bei mir Jetzt Das Aero Deaktiviert, es bleibt auch solange bis es treiberseitig gefixt wurde


----------



## Stolle2010 (5. April 2013)

Das ist schon sehr sehr seltsam das manche dieses problem haben die anderen wiederum nicht obwohl es überall gleich sein müsste da es ja irgendwas mit den Taktgebern der Grafikkarte zu tun hat !

DVI und Displayport haben ja andere Taktgeber und daher müsste meines Erachtens  die verzögerung kommen das wiederrum kann aber auch nicht seien da es ja bei manchen wie bei dir läuft......

Und vorallem das AMD schonmal einen Treiber hatte wo es gefixxt worden ist und auch geholfen hat nach vielen Userberichten lässt mich einfach hoffen das dieser fix in einem neuen treiber wiederzufinden ist 

Welchen Treiber hast du jetzt drauf den 13.1 oder 13.3 beta 3?

@Dragon70 An dem Monitor kann es eigentlich nicht liegen da es auch genügend leute )dich mit einbezogen) gibt die dieses problem auch haben  bin ja schon am überlegen ob ich mir nun den 3ten holen soll  oder nicht aber erstmal möchte ich einfach ganz genau nun wissen an was das liegt


----------



## CSOger (5. April 2013)

Stolle2010 schrieb:


> Welchen Treiber hast du jetzt drauf den 13.1 oder 13.3 beta 3?



Falls du mich meinst...den 13.3 Beta 3.
Eigentlich immer den aktuellsten Beta.


----------



## Dragon70 (5. April 2013)

Joa stimmt auch wieder . Ich hab den 13.1 und da tritt das Tearing mit eingeschaltetem Aero definitv auf. Auch inter Games wenn auch teilweise nicht so stark wie auf dem Desktop.


MfG


----------



## Stolle2010 (5. April 2013)

@CSO Sorry hab dich nicht direkt angesprochen aber meinte dich mit dem Treiber war schon richtig  

Nutze auch eigentlich immer den neusten Beta nur seit dem 13.3 beta 3 ist die Audio Option für HDMI geräte aus dem CCC weg.. 

Kann man eigentlich irgendwie den Takt der Grafikkarte senken wenn 3 Monitore angeschlossen sind?

Mit Afterburner hab ich es schonmal versucht ein Profil anzulegen für den 2D Modus aber mein speichertakt dreht immer voll auf und die graka ist dann im 2D betrieb schon auf 46° GPU und 55° VRM ....


----------



## Dragon70 (5. April 2013)

eig. macht das der Treiber bzw. die graka von selbst, meine HD6970 taktet im 2D betrieb auf 500mhz, hast du overdrive an? hatte das ma an und da hat die Graka dann nicht mehr runtergetaktet


----------



## Stolle2010 (5. April 2013)

Im Eyefinity betrieb taktet meine mit 400MHz Coretakt und 1450MHz Speichertakt
wenn ich Eyfinity abschalte geht sie ganz normal auf 150MHz/300MHz 
Bekomme sie aber von den 1450MHz(eyefinity) im 2D betrieb nicht runter das macht mir son bischen sorgen ^^


----------



## Dragon70 (5. April 2013)

Mhh, aber so viel vram sollte jetzt nicht durch die Eyefinity einstellung belegt sein, aber deine Graka läuft mit erhötem takt oder? also core und Speichertakt?


----------



## Stolle2010 (5. April 2013)

Ja hab sie Übertaktet aber auch wenn ich sie auf dem Standarttakt laufen lasse taktet sie im Eyefinity dann auf ihren stock 1250MHz Speichertakt also läuft dann volle pulle....


----------



## Dragon70 (5. April 2013)

mhh, sowas ist doof, hab gerade mal geschaut, bei mir wir die MemoryClock auch nicht runtergetaktet, scheint wohl nicht unüblich zu sein


----------



## noobkp (9. April 2013)

Hi, weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, 
hab eine Club 3d Radeon 7870 Eyefinity 6.
1.hab meine alte Grafikkarte ausgebaut an die stelle die Club rein.
2. Habe beide PCI-E (glaub ich) angeschlossen, wo sie hingehören.
3. Habe meine Monitore angeschlossen 1x DP- DPmini 2x HDMI-DPmini (ja alles aktive adapter)

Versuche jetzt meinen Rechner zu starten, grafikkarte rennt (also der Ventilator bewegt sich, ist also strom drauf), bild bleibt aber schwarz und meine  Monitore sagen kein Signal, egal ob ich nur 1. Monitor alle 3 anschließ es geht nichts, bekomme keine verbindung hin.

Woran kann es liegen, was kann ich falsch gemacht haben?
Danke für eure hilfe
Gruß
Der Noob


----------



## Olstyle (9. April 2013)

Mit Eyefinity scheint das noch nichts zu tun zu haben, schließlich läuft die Karte ja auch mit einem Monitor nicht.
Also ist wohl die Karte entweder falsch verbaut oder defekt.


----------



## noobkp (9. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit Eyefinity scheint das noch nichts zu tun zu haben, schließlich läuft die Karte ja auch mit einem Monitor nicht.
> Also ist wohl die Karte entweder falsch verbaut oder defekt.


 
Eingebaut ist sie richtig, bekomme es ja auch hin meine andere Graka einzubauen, ergo ist sie defekt oder ich mach was anderes falsch  
aber wenn ich deinen post richtig versteh kann es eigentlich nichts anderes sein


----------



## Olstyle (9. April 2013)

Es könnte noch das NT zu schwach sein, aber ne 7870 ist jetzt nichts DAS Monster was den Verbrauch an geht.


----------



## noobkp (9. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es könnte noch das NT zu schwach sein, aber ne 7870 ist jetzt nichts DAS Monster was den Verbrauch an geht.


 
Netzteil ist mehr als stark genug für den ganzen Rechner, hab mir eigentlich einen "high end" zusammengestellt, nur bei der Grafikkarte hab ich wert drauf gelegt das sie 6 Monitore packt, und das sollte die eyefinity 6 ja eigentlich.
Drehe hier gerade echt durch.. egal was ich versuch geht nichts, werde sie wohl zurückschicken müssen


----------



## Pilskiller666 (22. April 2013)

Hallo,

ist es mittels Adapter möglich 3xMonitore (Hdmi) an meine 6970 (2x DP, 1x Hdmi und 2 DVI) zu betreiben?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (22. April 2013)

Erste DisplayPort-Verteiler von Club3D | heise online



> ...Über passive Adapter ist laut Club3D auch der Betrieb von drei VGA-, DVI- oder HDMI-Displays möglich...


----------



## Pilskiller666 (22. April 2013)

und das ich 2 Monitore mittels Dvi zu Hdmi-Adpater ansteuer(3. direkt an den Hdmi), geht nicht?


----------



## Jan565 (7. Mai 2013)

ist Eyefinity mit einer HD7K ohne Displayport möglich, oder muss man den immer noch zwingend haben?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Mai 2013)

Ohne DP schaffen nur Nvidias 6x0er oder auf AMD Seite die Flex Karten von Sapphire.


----------



## TheGamingApfel (11. Mai 2013)

Hmm was ist besser ? ein 24 Zoll monitor oder 3x 20 zoll ?


----------



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2013)

Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Manche schimpfen bei 20x3 über den "Blich durch die Schießscharte", andere finden so viel horizontales FoV deutlich besser als einen einfachen 24er.


----------



## Andregee (15. Mai 2013)

Folgendes Sapphire 7970 Dual X OC. auf ASrock Z77 Extreme 4. 3 Monitore mit 1680x1050 im Eyefinity Setup genutzt.

Nun hatte ich noch einen VGA Monitor na die IGPU angeschlossen, da ich mir somit einen Adapter für die 7970 ersparen wollte.

Hat auch funktioniert mit 5040^x1050 plus 4 Monitor als Erweiterung. Aber sobald ich das Spiel verließ. stellte sich die Auflösung der IGPU für den kleinen Monitor von 1280y1024 auf 2500x1600 um und dami wurde er abgeschaltet weil er das nicht unterstützt. nun habe ich im Windows systemsetup etwas getestet und irgendwie kam es zu einem blue Screen.
nun bekomme ich das eyefinity Setup nicht mehr hin, sprich treiber deinstalliert, ccleaner genutzt sowie Driver cleaner. treiber neu. ein Monitor funktioniert aber ich bekomme einfach kein passendes Eyefinity Setup eingestellt mit einer 3x1 Gruppe sprich so das die 3 Screens als einer erkannt werden von den Spielem, sondern die Monitor werden einfach nur dupliziert sobald ich den Befehl Eyefinity anlegen und dann 3x1 wähle. ich kann zwar die beiden weiteren Monitor unter desktopmanagement auf erweitert umswitchen, dann erhalte ich jedoch nicht die durchgehende Taskleiste, sondern eben 3 einzelmonitore was für das zocken natürlich nicht zu gebraucehn ist. was kann ich dagegen tun? Habe auch schon ältere Treiber probiert das ändert nichts. Möchte wirklich ungern wegen solch einem Unfug das System neu aufsetzen.


----------



## RayasVati (12. Juni 2013)

Jemand ein Plan wie ich das Menü bei Skyrim richtig bekomme? Auf Eyefinity ist gestellt nur das Menü (Character Auswahl) ist so das man es nicht spielen kann.


----------



## MaxMax (12. Juni 2013)

RayasVati schrieb:


> Jemand ein Plan wie ich das Menü bei Skyrim richtig bekomme? Auf Eyefinity ist gestellt nur das Menü (Character Auswahl) ist so das man es nicht spielen kann.



flawless widescreen utility installieren.


----------



## RayasVati (17. Juni 2013)

Soo jetzt hab ich mal GTA4 drauf geknallt. Wenn ich es starte ist die Schrift unlesbar und ich kann keine grafikeinstellungen vornehmen. 

Jemand ein Tipp?


----------



## Sonix1991 (20. Juli 2013)

Servus,

ich wollte 3 Monitore an meine HD6950 anschließen doch es gehen immer nur 2. Soll heißen es kommt die Typische Meldung das erst eine Anzeige deaktiviert werden muss beim erweitern auf 3.

Setup:
Toshiba 40'' TV -> Direkt über HDMI 1920x1080
Samsung 24'' -> Direkt über DVI 1920x1080
BenQ 19''-> DP-Mini to DVI Adapter 1280x1024
http://www.amazon.de/KanaaN-Mini-Di...ie=UTF8&qid=1374323808&sr=1-8&keywords=KanaaN

Jegliche Kombinationen von bis zu max. 2 dieser Monitore Funktioniert einwandfrei.
In den Bewertungen bei Amazon schreiben viele auch das sie mit dem Adapter 3 Bildschirme betreiben.

Ich möchte nicht mal das "Eyefinity" funktioniert mir reichts wenn ich schlichtweg 3 Desktops zur verfügung hätte.

Vielen Dank für jegliche Hilfe


----------



## 1awd1 (20. Juli 2013)

Sonix1991 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich wollte 3 Monitore an meine HD6950 anschließen doch es gehen immer nur 2. Soll heißen es kommt die Typische Meldung das erst eine Anzeige deaktiviert werden muss beim erweitern auf 3.
> 
> ...



Kauf den aktiven sapphire Adapter (ca. 25€). Die ganzen billigen Teile funktionieren nicht.


----------



## Sonix1991 (21. Juli 2013)

Wird gemacht! Danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## Mitchpuken (28. Juli 2013)

Ich schalte mit Windows+P zwischen Eyefinity und 3 erweiterten Desktops um, aber leider sind dann alle Verknüpfungen durcheinander. Wie kann ich das verhindern?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (29. Juli 2013)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Ich schalte mit Windows+P zwischen Eyefinity und 3 erweiterten Desktops um, aber leider sind dann alle Verknüpfungen durcheinander. Wie kann ich das verhindern?


 
Das Problem kenne ich auch von den Rainmeter Anzeigen, würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## johnsnyder (4. August 2013)

hallo,

habe eine Radeon HD 6870 Grafikkarte und bislang 2 Monitore damit betrieben:

Monitor 1: DVI-Kabel
Monitor 2: VGA-Kabel mit einem einfachen DVI-Adapter

so nun zu meinem Problem, ich möchte meinen TV über ein HDMI Kabel ebenfalls anschließen und als 3. Monitor betreiben.

2 Monitore zu betreiben ist kein Problem, ich kann Monitor 1 und den TV gegeneinander austauschen, jedoch nicht alle 3 Geräte gleichzeitig betreiben.
Ich habe bereits gelesen, dass es wohl mit irgendwelchen Taktgeneratoren zusammenhängt und aktive Adapter das Problem lösen können.

Würde dies in meinem Fall auch gehen, wenn ich beispielsweise Monitor 1 mit diesem mehrfach empfohlenen Adapter anschließen würde?
Club 3D aktiver Mini DisplayPort/Single-Link DVI Adapter (CAC-1152) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Monitor 2, den ich mit einem VGA-KAble mit DVI Adapter betreibe hat noch einen Display Port Anschluss.
Wenn ich nun mein VGA-KAbel gegen ein DisplayPort zu MiniDisplayPort Kabel austausche könnte dies mein Problem auch lösen?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/2m-Mini-Disp...0?pt=DE_Computer_Sonstige&hash=item564a5e236a


----------



## Mitchpuken (4. September 2013)

Alles scheint richtig eingestellt zu sein, das einzige Problem welches ich noch habe ist, dass sicher Wallpaper für 3 Bildschirme "falsch" verteilen. Die Mitte vom Bild ist rechts und die anderen beiden Bereiche des Wallpaper sind dementsprechend auch nach rechts verschoben. Kann man das auch noch extra einstellen?


----------



## 1awd1 (4. September 2013)

Sind denn die Monitore richtig angeordnet? Bei mir passt das alles und Bilder werden nur falsch angezeigt, wenn auch die Monitore falsch angeordnet sind (das heißt ich bewege die Maus nach z.B. links und sie taucht auf einmal auf dem rechten Monitor auf).


----------



## Mitchpuken (4. September 2013)

Jap, Monitore sind richtig eingestellt, auch Zocken auf 3 Monitoren klappt. Was ich total vergessen habe zu erwähnen, dass es im Eyefinitymodus schon richtig darstellt, aber mein Problem hab ich, wenn ich die seitlichen Monitor erweitert lassen laufe. Sorry total vergessen


----------



## 1awd1 (5. September 2013)

o.k. Da hab ich dann aber auch keine Idee, da ich das so nicht nutze. Bei mir läuft entweder der eine am Schreibtisch oder die 3 am Rig im Eyefinity. sry


----------



## Mitchpuken (5. September 2013)

Trotzdem danke, vielleicht kommt noch wer mit nem Tipp.


----------



## Falcon (7. September 2013)

Du musst die Display-Anordnung für den Erweiterten Modus separat einstellen.


----------



## Mitchpuken (8. September 2013)

Hätte ich eigentlich soweit gemacht, weil Mauszeiger links und rechts bewegen klappt. Auch wenn ich ein Fenster auf alle 3 Monitore aufziehe stimmt alles. Monitoranordnung ist 2 4 1, weil 3 ist der TV, welchen ich nicht immer mitlaufen habe.


----------



## FKY2000 (11. September 2013)

Mal was anderes...

Bin mit 3 Monitoren im EF soweit zufrieden und alles passt und ist super...
...habe aber die Idee einen 4. (größeren) Monitor separat nur für das Singlemonitor-Gaming dazu zu klemmen, welcher separat auf einem weiteren Tisch steht.
Würde den gerne per HDMI anschließen, befürchte aber das der Rechner den Monitor dann versucht mit ins EF einzubinden...hat jmd schon mal so eine merkwürdige Config versucht/betrieben??


----------



## Stolle2010 (11. September 2013)

Wieso den merkwürdige config?? Wird doch unterstützt und angeworben von AMD ist doch einfach nur 3x1 + extended so nennt sich das glaub ich ..brauchst aber ein weiteren aktiven Adapter sonst läuft das ganze nicht


----------



## the.hai (11. September 2013)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes...
> 
> Bin mit 3 Monitoren im EF soweit zufrieden und alles passt und ist super...
> ...habe aber die Idee einen 4. (größeren) Monitor separat nur für das Singlemonitor-Gaming dazu zu klemmen, welcher separat auf einem weiteren Tisch steht.
> Würde den gerne per HDMI anschließen, befürchte aber das der Rechner den Monitor dann versucht mit ins EF einzubinden...hat jmd schon mal so eine merkwürdige Config versucht/betrieben??


 
alles kein Problem, ich habe es so ähnlich 4x24" und ef immer 3+1 extended. du ordnest die 3 im ef an und den andern einfach als erweiterter monitor, kein hexenwerk.

allerdings können nur zwei monitore über dvi/hdmi angeschlossen werden, alle restlichen MÜSSEN über einen aktiven DP adapter laufen


----------



## FKY2000 (11. September 2013)

momentan laufen die 3 Monis über 2x DVI und 1x DP (aktiver Adapter)...würde dieses Gespann gerne ausschließlich für EF benutzen. Aktuell wird der mittlere Moni fürs Single-Moni-Gaming benutzt, da man/ich ja nicht jedes Spiel im EF spielen möchte/kann.
Idee war halt einen weiteren Monitor genau dafür zu definieren, der dann separat, ausserhalb der "normalen" EF-Gruppe steht.

Und der sollte/könnte nach meinem Verständnis doch als "primärer" Monitor via HDMI angeschlossen werden, oder? 
D.h. der separate Monitor soll grundsätzlich der primäre sein, nur wenn ich via "Windows+P" auf EF schalte, soll der Separate ausgehen/deaktiviert werden und der Desktop auf die EF Gruppe umgeschaltet werden

EDIT: habe nochmal genau geschaut, die Asus 7970 DC2 bietet keinen ausgewiesenen HDMI Port...ist nur via DVI möglich. Hatte das anders in Erinnerung ... bedeutet: ich brauche dann nen DP Adapter...Frage ist ja "nur", ob der dann zwingend "Aktiv" sein muss, oder obs ein "normaler" tut...will den separaten Moni ja keinesfalls ins EF einbinden...


----------



## the.hai (11. September 2013)

also willst du die 3+1 zeitgleich aktiv haben?

wenn ja, dann aktiver adapter, wenn nicht, dann reicht ein passiver.


----------



## FKY2000 (11. September 2013)

ne, nicht zeitgleich

entweder der eine oder die gesamte EF-Gruppe


----------



## the.hai (11. September 2013)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> ne, nicht zeitgleich
> 
> entweder der eine oder die gesamte EF-Gruppe



dann sollte der billigste DPzuHDMI-Adapter reichn


----------



## 1awd1 (11. September 2013)

Ich hab das genauso in Betrieb und brauchte dafür einen aktiven Adapter. Bei mir läuft entweder der Monitor am Schreibtisch oder die drei am Simrig. Mit passiven Adapter oder gar ohne ging es hier nicht. (hab auch ne Asus DCII, siehe Sig)


----------



## SyncroT3 (11. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
... ich bin nun gerade in die Welt der 3 Monitore eingestiegen und stehe vor einigen Entscheidungen... als Hilfe bin ich hier wohl genau richtig...

Ich möchte Anfangs "nur" 3 normale Desktops betreiben, d.h. z.B. links Vollbild Excel, Mitte der Hauptscreen mit Icons usw. und rechts meinetwegen Word im Vollformat. Später vllt. auch mal Zocken mit allen 3 zusammen und als Krönung sehe ich als Ziel die Konfiguration mit einem weiteren und Größerem Bildschirm (das aber später...)   Es stehen z.Z. 3 x Dell 2410 zur Verfügung, alle mit DVI, DP und HDMI im Angebot.
Nun meine erste Frage... bei der Suche nach einer gescheiten Grafikarte bin ich auf die Sapphire 7870 2GB gestoßen...
Muss ich die im SLI laufen lassen oder tut es auch eine Karte alleine (benötige ich da einen Adapter oder so?)
Habt ihr vielleicht andere  / bessere Vorschläge für eine neue GraKa oder ein SLI? (Preis max. 400 Euro all together)

Frage 2:
Schön wäre es, wenn Bildschirm rechts vertikal im Hochformat angesteuert werden könnte, da ich häufig A4-Seiten bearbeite, parallel dazu sollen natürlich Mitte und links normal im Querformat laufen (und die Maus soll auch zwischen allen Screens bewegt werden können. Geht sowas zu Konfigurieren?

Sorry falls das nun zu leichte Fragen sind, aber ich habe die letzten Jahre gut mit 2 Screens gelebt... 
Grüße und Danke 
Micha


----------



## the.hai (12. September 2013)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum,

Erstmal ein paar grundlagen:

SLI: Zusammenschluss von NVIDIA Grafikkarten
Crossfire: Zusammenschluss von AMD Grafikkarten

Dein Desktop-Vorhaben ist absolut kein Problem und für soetwas muss es auch keine HD7870 sein, da würde auch eine kleine ala HD7770 oder so reichen. Die Bildschirme sind dann zwar alle noch einzeln, werden aber softwareseitig nebeneinander angeordnet, sodass du alles hin und herschieben kannst oder auf den einzelnen Monitoren maximieren.

Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Spielen ist es genau andersherum. Auf 5760x1080 (3xFullHD) kommst du mit der 7870 nicht weit, ja selbst eine HD7970 ist da sehr schnell am Limit, bei nur niedriger Qualität (Beispiel BF3). Um da ernsthaft Spielspass zu haben, wirste um ein CF aus zweie HD7970er nicht rumkommen.
Ich habe diese Konfig 4x24" als Desktop und ab und zu 3 davon im Eyefinity zum Spielen mit meinen beiden HD7970ern.

Bei Crossfire/SLI gilt auch noch grundsätzlich, dass man es erst nimmt, wenn die schnellste einzelne Karte nichtmehr reicht. Denn die Sache hat einige nachteile, sei es Stromaufnahme, Hitze, Platz im Tower und die Mikroruckler! Mikroruckler bei Grafikkarten - ComputerBase

Viele bauen sich zwei schwache karten ein, weil sie mit einmal nicht das geld für ne gute haben, das ist aber auf lange sicht schwachsinn. (zwei gtx760 oder hd7870er z.b.)


Noch Fragen, dann her damit


----------



## FKY2000 (12. September 2013)

@the.hai

Hast Du eigentlich schonmal eine Verbrauchsmessung durchgführt, was Dein EF-Sys sich aus der Dose zieht? 

Habe mir neulich mal ein Messgerät geholt...nach Helligkeitsoptimierung der Monis, ziehe ich mit allem Drum und Dran (inkl. 3 Monis, sogar inkl. FFB Lenkrad) ~ 310w unter üblicher 3D Last (7970 im GHZ Modus) ... nicht schlecht wie ich finde...


Edit @1awd1


1awd1 schrieb:


> Ich hab das genauso in Betrieb und brauchte dafür einen aktiven Adapter. Bei mir läuft entweder der Monitor am Schreibtisch oder die drei am Simrig. Mit passiven Adapter oder gar ohne ging es hier nicht. (hab auch ne Asus DCII, siehe Sig)


 
Heute ist mein gestern bestelles DP->DVI Kabel (passiv) gekommen und ....
... es tut ! Alles prima. Braucht (da es sich ja nicht um einen EF-Moni handelt) also nicht aktiv sein. 
@the.Hai 
Diesbezgl. Danke!


----------



## the.hai (12. September 2013)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> @the.hai
> 
> Hast Du eigentlich schonmal eine Verbrauchsmessung durchgführt, was Dein EF-Sys sich aus der Dose zieht?


 
das hab ich mal bei nem EF Bench gemacht und 4xHD7970er^^ das waren irgendwas über 800W^^


----------



## SyncroT3 (12. September 2013)

Hallo the.hai und DANKE erstmal...
natürlich, Crossfire, ok...

Also unter Berücksichtigung deiner Anmerkungen wird es bei mir erstmal bei einer Karte bleiben, Office und Alltagsusage ist bei mir 90%)
Ich zocke viel zu wenig, um dort eine 3-Monitor-Lösung zu fahren... da wird es also bei einem Bildschirm zum Zocken bleiben (ich hätte dann mit den Dell übrigens sogar 5760x1200!) 

Was die Karte angeht danke für den Hinweis... wenn ich allerdings eine neue Karte kaufe, dann schon eine 7870 oder vllt. gar eine MSI Geforce GTX 760 Twin Frozr Gaming... die sollte das ja dann auch schaffen...

Wegen der Bedienung von 3 Monitoren...bisher hab ich UltraMON an laufen, was wirklich sehr nette Features hat und mir gefällt, ich denke das kann natürlich auch mit 3 Monitoren umgehen...

Danke auf jeden Fall für deine Hinweise... nun nur noch für eine Karte entscheiden 

Micha
P.S.: netter Slide mit dem weißen Kombi auf den Postern )


_


the.hai schrieb:



			Hallo und willkommen im Forum,

Erstmal ein paar grundlagen:

SLI: Zusammenschluss von NVIDIA Grafikkarten
Crossfire: Zusammenschluss von AMD Grafikkarten

Dein Desktop-Vorhaben ist absolut kein Problem und für soetwas muss es auch keine HD7870 sein, da würde auch eine kleine ala HD7770 oder so reichen. Die Bildschirme sind dann zwar alle noch einzeln, werden aber softwareseitig nebeneinander angeordnet, sodass du alles hin und herschieben kannst oder auf den einzelnen Monitoren maximieren.

Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Spielen ist es genau andersherum. Auf 5760x1080 (3xFullHD) kommst du mit der 7870 nicht weit, ja selbst eine HD7970 ist da sehr schnell am Limit, bei nur niedriger Qualität (Beispiel BF3). Um da ernsthaft Spielspass zu haben, wirste um ein CF aus zweie HD7970er nicht rumkommen.
Ich habe diese Konfig 4x24" als Desktop und ab und zu 3 davon im Eyefinity zum Spielen mit meinen beiden HD7970ern.

Bei Crossfire/SLI gilt auch noch grundsätzlich, dass man es erst nimmt, wenn die schnellste einzelne Karte nichtmehr reicht. Denn die Sache hat einige nachteile, sei es Stromaufnahme, Hitze, Platz im Tower und die Mikroruckler! Mikroruckler bei Grafikkarten - ComputerBase

Viele bauen sich zwei schwache karten ein, weil sie mit einmal nicht das geld für ne gute haben, das ist aber auf lange sicht schwachsinn. (zwei gtx760 oder hd7870er z.b.)


Noch Fragen, dann her damit 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## the.hai (12. September 2013)

SyncroT3 schrieb:


> P.S.: netter Slide mit dem weißen Kombi auf den Postern )


 
 Das ist doch kein Kombi^^

Das ist ein Ford Falcon XH Panel Van Baujahr 96^^ 
4L Reihensechszylinder mit bischen über 200PS und dezenter 4gang automatik

mein erstes und einziges auto bisher....

P.S. UltraMon ist einfach ein Pflichttool bei Multimonitoring- Das habe ich schon benutzt, da hat ich noch XP und nen 19" und 17" Röhrenmonster.


----------



## SyncroT3 (12. September 2013)

OKOK...
das Bild war zu pixelig um es sofort zu erkennen )

Nun ja, es wird wohl die GTX 760 Twin Frozr Gaming
...DANKE nochmal für die Hinweise...

Micha



the.hai schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Kombi^^
> 
> Das ist ein Ford Falcon XH Panel Van Baujahr 96^^
> 4L Reihensechszylinder mit bischen über 200PS und dezenter 4gang automatik
> ...


----------



## 1awd1 (13. September 2013)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Edit @1awd1
> 
> 
> Heute ist mein gestern bestelles DP->DVI Kabel (passiv) gekommen und ....
> ...


----------



## FKY2000 (13. September 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> FKY2000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Edit @1awd1
> ...


----------



## the.hai (13. September 2013)

Naja, man kann doch auf einfach die EF gruppe auflösen und dann an dem mittleren Monitor spielen oder nicht?


----------



## FKY2000 (13. September 2013)

ja natürlich, das habe ich ja immer gemacht und kann das nachwievor. das war nicht das Problem.

hatte halt noch den Samsung ungenutzt Rumstehen und die räumlichen Rahmenbedingungen (2 identische Computerplätze inkl komplettem Zubehör)...brauchte nur das Kabel. mehr nicht. da der Samsung etwas größer ist als die LGs, spiele ich Single-Moni Sachen dann lieber da drauf.

habe meine Optionen nur erweitert


----------



## 1awd1 (14. September 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> P.S. UltraMon ist einfach ein Pflichttool bei Multimonitoring- Das habe ich schon benutzt, da hat ich noch XP und nen 19" und 17" Röhrenmonster.



Warum ist UltraMon Pflicht? Was kann das Tool denn, was der Treiber nicht kann? Hab UltraMon zwar auch noch irgendwo auf der Platte rumschwirren aber bisher nichts vermisst, weswegen ich es installieren müsste.


----------



## the.hai (14. September 2013)

Ich hab 4 monitore, da is ne taskbar schon wichtig.


----------



## 1awd1 (14. September 2013)

Die 4 Monitore hab ich auch aber die Taskleiste hat man doch auch so. Was kann die denn mehr oder anders als die normale?


----------



## the.hai (14. September 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Die 4 Monitore hab ich auch aber die Taskleiste hat man doch auch so. Was kann die denn mehr oder anders als die normale?


 
Wie hast du bitte unter W7 ne Taskleiste über alle Monitore? das kann w7 nicht, du hast sie wenn dann immer nur auf einem. Genau da kommt ultramon ins spiel


----------



## 1awd1 (14. September 2013)

ok. Alle 4 hab ich nie an. Entweder einen oder die drei. Bei den Dreien kann man aber die Taskleiste über alle drei Monitore verteilen oder auf einen beliebigen einzelnen ziehen. Allerdings laufen die auch im Eyefinity. Das das bei 4 Monitoren nicht geht wusste ich nicht. Hat das Programm sonst noch einen Nutzen?


----------



## the.hai (14. September 2013)

Ok, Eyefinity ist ja in dem Fall was anderes. Denn für Windows wird EIN großer Monitor simuliert und W7 kann halt nur eine Taskleiste uaf einem Monitor anzeigen.

Fähste du ein ganz normales multimonitor setup gehn alle anderen monitore ohne taskleiste nachhause^^

Das stumpfe ist ja, dass du jedes Programm, welches offen ist, auf der einen Taskleiste liegt. ultramon zeigt überall ne taskleiste und dann sind auch auf jedem monitor die programme auf der leiste, wo sie geöffnet sind.

beispiel mit geöffneten programmen:
monitor 1 - word
monitor 2 - wmp
monitor 3 - adobe

ohne ultramon = auf monitor eins sind word, wmp und adobe in der taskleiste, man weiß nicht auf welchen monitoren die dinger wirklich sind.

mit ultramon = jeder hat seine eigene, taskleiste auf m1 hat word, die auf m2 hat wmp usw.


Eyefinity taugt ja nur zum zocken, normales arbeiten oder ähnliches ist ja unmöglich damit.


----------



## 1awd1 (14. September 2013)

ok. Für mich zwar total unwichtig aber wenn man mehr als nur spielen tut ist das bestimmt hilfreich. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2013)

Win8 hat übrigens separate Taskleisten pro Monitor.


----------



## the.hai (16. September 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Win8 hat übrigens separate Taskleisten pro Monitor.


 
W8 hat bei zwei monitoren überall ne taskleiste, das ist richtig.

laut meinen versuchen ist die taskleiste aber überall die gleiche, also man kann nicht zuordnen wo welches Programm offen ist.


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2013)

Also bei 8.1sind auf  der Taskleiste jeweils die Programme welche auf dem entsprechenden Bildschirm laufen. 8.0 hab ich aktuell nicht  mehr im Einsatz.

Da ich mir irgendwann mal eine DisplayFusion Lizenz geleistet  habe ist's mir aber relativ egal.


----------



## Xylezz (20. September 2013)

Das mit den Taskleisten kann man einstellen wie man will bei Win8 

Rechtsklick auf die entsprechende Taskleiste und dort in den Eigenschaften


----------



## G4rfield23 (26. September 2013)

Moin,

nach langem Überlegen möchte ich mich nun ebenfalls in die Eyefinity-Welt begeben  

Hier einmal ein Planspiel bzgl. der Hardware:

Monitor: 3x BenQ RL2450HT
Graka: 2x HD 7950
Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 625W

Jetzt habe ich noch folgende Fragen an Euch Profis  :

1.) Reicht die Leistung des NT aus ?
2.) Packen die Grakas BF3(4) mit Einstellungen auf High ? Ultra dürften die eher nicht schaffen denke ich^^

Hier noch mein gesamtes bisheriges System, auf das ich aufbauen/rüsten möchte: Sysprofil

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## CSOger (26. September 2013)

Hallo *G4rfield23**!

*Ganz schön dicke Rahmen die der  BenQ RL2450HT hat.
So siehts jedenfalls auf den Bildern aus.
Viele Leute empfinden das als extrem störend bei einem Eyefinity Setup.
Würde etwas in dieser Richtung suchen.

http://www.redcoon.de/B428090-LG-ELECTRONICS-IPS237L-BN-LED-Cinema-Design_Monitore?refId=geizhals

Auch wirst du einen aktiven Displayport Adapter benötigen.
Auch bei einem Crossfire Setup kommen alle 3 Monitore für Eyefinity an eine Karte.

Mit 2x 7950er Karten kannste BF3 in High vernünftig spielen.
Deine CPU hat genug Dampf.
Mit 2x 7970er Ghz Karten habe ich mit Ultra Settings in BF3 keine Probleme gehabt.

Beim NT bin ich mir nicht so sicher...wenn dann wird das sehr knapp.
Würde eher sagen das es zu schwach ist.


----------



## G4rfield23 (26. September 2013)

Wow, das nenn ich mal ne schnelle Antwort 

Den Adapter hatte ich schon auf der Rechnung. Beim Monitor habe ich mich für einen Preis/Leistungskompromiss entschieden, mit dem Rahmen könnte ich leben. Wäre einem Vorschlag in derselben Preisregion gegenüber allerdings durchaus aufgeschlossen 

Wie viel Leistung würdest Du denn beim NT empfehlen ? Bin mir auch bei der Graka nciht sicher, was den Hersteller angeht. Bin an sich Sapphire zugetan, allerdings lassen die sich ihren Namen ja qausi vergolden^^ Auch hier würde ich mich sehr über ein Empfehlung freuen.

EDIT: Habe beim Verfassen der Antwort Deinen Edit übersehen, sorry.


----------



## CSOger (26. September 2013)

Ich persönlich würde nen gutes 750 Watt NT für so ein System benutzen.
Wenn man den Karten und der CPU noch etwas Dampf durch takten machen möchte,halte ich das für angebracht.
Aber wie gesagt...gibt auch Leute die das als völlig übertrieben sehen.
Kannst natürlich erst mal probieren wie es mit deinem NT funktioniert.

Bei den Monitoren würde ich (wenn ich nochmal nen Eyefinity Setup basteln würde) mir den LG ELECTRONICS IPS237L-BN LED Cinema Design genau anschauen.
Zur Graka...
Etwa keine PC Games Hardware zuhause liegen?
Unter Einkaufsführer Grafikkarten sollte sich ne vernünftige 7950 finden lassen.
Zbs. diese hier...

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...-vtx3d-radeon-hd-7950-x-edition-v3-boost.html




*
*


----------



## 1awd1 (26. September 2013)

G4rfield23 schrieb:


> Wow, das nenn ich mal ne schnelle Antwort
> 
> Den Adapter hatte ich schon auf der Rechnung. Beim Monitor habe ich mich für einen Preis/Leistungskompromiss entschieden, mit dem Rahmen könnte ich leben. Wäre einem Vorschlag in derselben Preisregion gegenüber allerdings durchaus aufgeschlossen
> 
> ...



Lass dich wegen der Rahmen nicht verunsichen, die bemerkt man nach 5 Minuten gar nicht mehr. Selbst doppelt so dicke Rahmen würdest du mit der Zeit ausblenden.


----------



## G4rfield23 (26. September 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Lass dich wegen der Rahmen nicht verunsichen, die bemerkt man nach 5 Minuten gar nicht mehr. Selbst doppelt so dicke Rahmen würdest du mit der Zeit ausblenden.



Danke für den Hinweis. 

Mit dem LG aus CSO's Vorschlag wäre allerdings noch ein neues NT ohne Probleme im Budget (1000€), ohne das ich irgendwo sparen müsste. Hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass die Recherche bzw. das eigentlich ENtscheiden so kompliziert werden würde^^


----------



## CSOger (26. September 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Lass dich wegen der Rahmen nicht verunsichen, die bemerkt man nach 5 Minuten gar nicht mehr. Selbst doppelt so dicke Rahmen würdest du mit der Zeit ausblenden.


 
Naja...schick siehts nicht aus,wenn man in BF3 vor nem Heli steht bzw. der Rahmen den Heli so extrem teilt.
In Bewegung fällt das ganze natürlich nicht so auf.
Und wenn nen Neukauf sowiso ansteht kann man da schon nach Monitoren mit dünnen Rahmen schauen,wenn sie auch Preis Leistungsmässig auf fast gleichem Niveau liegen.


----------



## G4rfield23 (26. September 2013)

Was mich nur beim LG etwas skeptisch macht, ist die fehlende Höhenverstellung. Das könnte doch bei 3 Monitoren durchaus stören, denke ich... Oder ?


----------



## the.hai (26. September 2013)

du stellst doch die drei direkt nebeneinander? wozu höhenverstellung oder hast du verschiedene ebenen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Benq v2420 haben auch recht breite rahmen. bei bewegung alles kein problem, bei ruhigeren spielen nervts schon bischen.

p.s. meine monitore sind nur neigbar, nicht höhenverstellbar und ich hab kkeinerlei probleme, wodurch auch?


----------



## CSOger (26. September 2013)

Die stehen doch dann alle auf einer Höhe.
Wie gesagt...das musst du entscheiden/wissen wo du deine Prioritäten bei den Monitoren setzt.
Fehlende Höhenverstellung fand ich bei meinem Setup nicht so "nervend" wie breite Rahmen.

Edit:
Genau...the.hai hat mal nen Bild gemacht.


----------



## G4rfield23 (26. September 2013)

Ok, Ihr habt da zugegebenermaßen recht. Hatte mich da irgendwie drauf festgelegt nach 5 jahren ohne Verstellbarkeit bei meinem Syncmaster 

PS: Der V2420 sieht auch interessant aus... und so günstig^^ Du bist damit zufrieden nehme ich an ?


----------



## the.hai (26. September 2013)

der V2420 is schon lange EOL und nichtmehr "aktuell" ich denke da gibs für 150-200€ heute schon wesentlich besseres.


----------



## G4rfield23 (26. September 2013)

Du hast da nicht zufällig eine Empfehlung für mich ? In der Kategorie gibt's ne Menge Monitore...


----------



## the.hai (26. September 2013)

G4rfield23 schrieb:


> Du hast da nicht zufällig eine Empfehlung für mich ? In der Kategorie gibt's ne Menge Monitore...


 einfach mal in die Forums-Abteilung reinsehen^^

ich hab mir meine damals spontan bei MM gekauft, 2 Stück für 215€^^ die andern beiden sind dann langsam per Ebay dazugekommen^^ 40€ und 60€^^


----------



## G4rfield23 (26. September 2013)

Alles klar, das werde ich mal machen.

Eine letzte Frage noch für heute: Ich möchte zusätzlich zu den 3 EF-Monitoren noch meinen Fernseher per HDMI an den PC anschließen (für Filme etc.). Laufen soll das also als 3+1 Konfiguration. Wäre das ohne Adapter möglich ?


----------



## the.hai (27. September 2013)

Also meines Wissens nach kannst du nur drei Ausgänge gleichzeitig benutzen, wovon einer der DP sein muss.

Du kannst also ohne probleme das 3x24" EF ODER den Fernseher benutzen, aber nicht gleichzeitig.

Deshalb hab ich mir extra die DCII zugelegt. (2xdvi und 4xDP )


----------



## G4rfield23 (27. September 2013)

Ok. Dann bliebe noch die Option die EF-Gruppe nur zum zocken zu aktivieren und ansonsten deaktivieren. Z.B.  per Makro. Würde das so funktionieren ?


----------



## 1awd1 (27. September 2013)

Kann man so machen. Bei mir hab ich ja ne ähnliche Konfiguration wie du es vor hast. Entweder der eine am Schreibtisch, oder die die drei in der Eyefinitygruppe am Rig. Ich kann bei Bedarf aber auch nur den mittleren Monitor der Eyefinitygruppe einschalten. Das funktioniert alles ohne zusätzlich Programme, nur über Treiber und Windows.


----------



## G4rfield23 (27. September 2013)

Bin (natürlich^^) beim Monitor wieder ins Grübeln gekommen und auf diese beiden gestoßen: https://www.alternate.de/Samsung/Samsung+S24C200BL,_LED-Monitor/html/product/1078207/?

https://www.alternate.de/Iiyama/Iiyama+ProLite_E2473HS-GB1,_LED-Monitor/html/product/1036114/?

Klingen ganz vernünftig, haben nen schmalen Rahmen und sind günstig. Was meint Ihr dazu ?


----------



## 1awd1 (27. September 2013)

Der Samsung macht doch nen ganz guten Eindruck. Der andere wäre mir zu teuer für nen 24er. Mehr als 150€ für so einen kleinen Monitor würd ich nicht ausgeben wollen. Ich hab bei meinen Monitoren auf halbwegs brauchbare Reaktionszeiten geachtet und die scheint der Samsung aus deinem Link ja auch zu haben. Ich glaub man kann auch nicht allzuviel falsch machen bei solchen Monitoren. Der nächste Sprung wären dann wieder die 120/144hz Modelle aber die machen in einem Eyefinity Setup nicht viel Sinn, wenn man nicht Extrem potente Grafikhardware hat (irgendwas ab Titan aufwärts, am besten gleich nen Titan SLI oder so). Daher einfach kaufen was gefällt und preislich im Rahmen bleibt.


----------



## G4rfield23 (27. September 2013)

Alles klar, dann nehm ich mal den Samsung.

So sieht das Ganze stand jetzt bestellfertig aus (fehlt noch ein DVI-Kabel): 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwelche schwerwiegenden Einwände dagegen ? 

Durch das neue NT ist das Budget von 1000€ ein wenig überzogen, da geht also erstmal nichts mehr. Hab wenig Lust, erstmal mit 625W zu experimentieren und dann doch neu bestellen zu müssen... Sicher ist wohl besser


----------



## the.hai (27. September 2013)

Was für ein NT hast du jetzte? bzw was sind die restlichen kompnenten?

ein gutes 650er sollte reichen und bei CF würde ich auf das P10 setzen. be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

zur not E9 aber nicht diese Power zone dinger 

und vlt gleich über ne 7990 nachdenken? die machen vom Preis her mittlerweile echt sinn. PCIe mit GPU (AMD/ATI): HD 7990 (XT2)/HD 7990 (XT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Egal wie du es machst, bestell die sachen getrennt beim jeweils billigsten händler. die 7950 sapphire boost gibs bei mindfactory schon 15€ billiger und dann ab 0uhr auch ohne porto!


----------



## G4rfield23 (27. September 2013)

Mein aktuelles System: sysProfile: ID: 150101 - xXGarfieldXx 

Wie ist denn die Leistung einer 7990 im Vergleich zu 2x 7950 ? Anspruch ist BF3/4 auf High spielen zu können^^


EDIT: So wirklich im Budget ist eine 7990 wie erwähnt nicht mehr wirklich 

EDIT 2: Würde es auch die hier tun: http://geizhals.de/msi-r7950-tf-3gd5-oc-be-twin-frozr-iii-v276-031r-v276-044r-a901037.html ?


----------



## the.hai (27. September 2013)

*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ab-knapp-600-euro-gelistet-8.html#post5689869

*sie sind gleich schnell, vlt liefern die aus holland auch in die BRD


----------



## G4rfield23 (27. September 2013)

Netter Deal, aber ich bin da nicht allzu experimentierfreudig 

Zudem hätte ich die Sachen gerne bis spätestens Mittwoch, hab nämlich Urlaub und würde mit der BF4 direkt den Praxistest machen wollen 


Es hat hier wahrscheinlich keiner Bock sich die Mühe zu machen, mal zu schauen, was mit 1000€ so geht, oder ?^^


----------



## the.hai (27. September 2013)

Pc zusammenstellungs unterforum, sagen was du brauchst, was du hast und wieviel du ausgeben willst und los gehts.


----------



## G4rfield23 (27. September 2013)

Danke für den Tipp 

Ich sehe allerdings gerade den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht in der Suche, der Link wäre wirklich prima 


Edit: Habs noch gefunden^^

Los geht's: Eyefinity-Kombination


----------



## G4rfield23 (2. Oktober 2013)

Soooo, die Monitore sind da. Bin vom Sichtfeld und den Farben erstmal erschlagen 

Bevor ich mich gleich ans auststen in Spielen mache, eine elementare Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Fenster nur auf EINEM Monitor zu maximieren ?


Zweite Frage: Sobald ich meinen Fernseher (Eyefinity noch aus) per HDMI an die Graka anschließe, gehen 2 der 3 Monitore aus. Ist es nicht möglich, 4 einzelne Monitore an der Karte (HD6950) zu betreiben ?


----------



## the.hai (2. Oktober 2013)

G4rfield23 schrieb:


> Soooo, die Monitore sind da. Bin vom Sichtfeld und den Farben erstmal erschlagen
> 
> Bevor ich mich gleich ans auststen in Spielen mache, eine elementare Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Fenster nur auf EINEM Monitor zu maximieren ?


 
ja, aber nur, wenn du eyefinity ausschaltet und sie einzeln als drei nebeneinanderstehende monis verwendest


----------



## G4rfield23 (2. Oktober 2013)

Habe eben noch das Programm "HydraVision" vom AMD gefunden, mit dem das wohl gehen soll. Werde das bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren.


Zu meiner zweiten Frage: Wenn ich EF deaktiviere und dann den Fernseher einstecke, bleibt einer der 3 Monitore schwwarz. Ist die Graka schlichtweg nicht dazu in der Lage, mit 4 (einzelnen) Monitoren OHNE EF zu arbeiten ?


Ich würde gerne z.B. für Filme auf dem TV gerne EF deaktivieren und dann mit 4 einzlnen Monitoren arbeiten. Ist so das so überhaupt möglich ?


----------



## the.hai (2. Oktober 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Also meines Wissens nach kannst du nur drei Ausgänge gleichzeitig benutzen, wovon einer der DP sein muss.
> 
> Du kannst also ohne probleme das 3x24" EF ODER den Fernseher benutzen, aber nicht gleichzeitig.
> 
> Deshalb hab ich mir extra die DCII zugelegt. (2xdvi und 4xDP )



du kannst also nicht dvi/dvi/hdmi gleichzeituig nutzen. es gehen nur zwei von den dvi/dvi/hmdi und alles weitere muss über DP gehen.


----------



## G4rfield23 (2. Oktober 2013)

Wie ließe sich denn das Umstecken umgehen ? Ist ein wenig umständlich, wenn ich zwischendurch mal was auf dem TV schauen möchte. EF aus, HDMI einstecken...

Nur durch eine Graka mit enstsprechend vielen DP's ?


----------



## the.hai (2. Oktober 2013)

G4rfield23 schrieb:


> Wie ließe sich denn das Umstecken umgehen ? Ist ein wenig umständlich, wenn ich zwischendurch mal was auf dem TV schauen möchte. EF aus, HDMI einstecken...
> 
> Nur durch eine Graka mit enstsprechend vielen DP's ?


 
welche graka hast du nochmal genau?

P.S. deshalb habe ich extra die DCII


----------



## G4rfield23 (2. Oktober 2013)

Noch nutze ich eine HD6950. Die hat 2x DVI, 1x HDMI und 1x DP.


----------



## the.hai (2. Oktober 2013)

G4rfield23 schrieb:


> Noch nutze ich eine HD6950. Die hat 2x DVI, 1x HDMI und 1x DP.


 
du brauchst nicht umstecken, aber du musst halt manuell nen dvi-monitor deaktivieren, bevor du den fernseher aktivieren kannst.


----------



## G4rfield23 (2. Oktober 2013)

Ah ok. Dann werde ich das so machen. Danke erstmal 

Werde später noch ein Foto posten 


PS: Spielt einer von euch BF3 mit Eyefinity ? Hätte da noch 1-2 Fragen zu.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (3. Oktober 2013)

G4rfield23 schrieb:


> Ah ok. Dann werde ich das so machen. Danke erstmal
> 
> Werde später noch ein Foto posten
> 
> ...


 

Na dann erzähl mal  bei bf3 sollte man dann schonmal die bewegungsunschärfe abschalten, die frisst leistung ohne ende und schiebt sonst auch nen HD7970 übern jordan.


----------



## G4rfield23 (3. Oktober 2013)

Also: Habe BF3 erst einmal mit Auto-Settings gestartet, welche vom Spiel auf High gesetzt wurden. War halbwegs spielbar, aber für schnelle Reflexe absolut tödlich^^ Das Spiel läuft jetzt erst einmal auf Middle, aber da werd ich dann mal Stück für Stück Dinge hinzuschalten und schauen, wie weit die Graka mitspielt 

Ich brauche auch noch ne Weile, um mit der brutal verbesserten Übersicht klarzukommen, war da anfangs noch völlig verwirrt 


PS: Nen Tipp, wie ich aus dem Spiel heraus Screenshots hinbekomme ? Die sind bei mir immer komplett weiß


----------



## Disoprivan (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo!

Kurze Nachfrage:

Ich besitze eine Grafikkarte (Asus Matrix HD 7970) mit 2 x DVI und 4 x DisplayPort Schnittstellen.
Meine 3 Monitore haben alle einen HDMI Eingang.

Ist es möglich alle drei Monitore (Eyefinity) mit Displayport auf HDMI Kabel ohne irgendwelche aktiven Adapter anzuschließen?

Beispielkabel


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2013)

Nein, du brauchst einen aktiven Adapter.


----------



## Disoprivan (20. Oktober 2013)

> Nein, du brauchst einen aktiven Adapter. ​


 
Auch wenn ich DVI gar nicht benutze, sonder nur die DP ?
Könntest du mir einen geeigneten nennen ?
​


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2013)

Du benutzt DVI, die Karte routet es nur auf die DP-Anschlüsse. 
Echtes DP nutzt du nur mit aktivem Adapter oder Displayportmonitor.

Such dir einen aus:
aktiver DisplayPort/Single-Link DVI Adapter in Zubehör Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Disoprivan (21. Oktober 2013)

Danke erst mal !

Noch eine kurze Nachfrage: 

Wenn ich bei Displayport > auf HDMI bleiben möchte, um nicht zuviel zu mischen, würde es funktionieren wenn ich dreimal diesen Adapter kaufe ?


----------



## the.hai (21. Oktober 2013)

der sollte funktionieren, ist aber mit über 30€ nicht gerade günstig.


----------



## Disoprivan (21. Oktober 2013)

Danke... Kennst du günstigere, vor allem verfügbare Alternativen zu: *Displayport > auf HDMI *


----------



## the.hai (21. Oktober 2013)

Also ich würde definitiv nur einen dieser DP-HDMI adapter nehmen und dazu zwei DVI-HDMI adapter, die kosten keine 3€.....


----------



## scritch (7. November 2013)

Hallo. Ich habe mir nun auch einen dritten Monitor gekauft um Eyefinity sinnvoll zu nutzen. Die Konstellation ist dann so, dass ich 1 x 1920x1080 und zweimal 1280x1024 habe. Das ganze wird betrieben an einer 6870. Nun ist mir klar, dass ich einen aktiven Displayportadapter benötige um dei Monitore gleichzeitig betreiben zu können. Ich habe auch gelesen (Stand 2010), dass ich die Monitore mit der kleinst möglichen Auflösung betreiben kann. Sprich den Full HD-Monitor kann ich nur mit 1280x1024 betreiben. Ist das immernoch aktueller Stand?


----------



## the.hai (7. November 2013)

die kleinste pixelhöhe gibt dir die höhe der auflösung an. für eyefinity sollten also alle monitore gleich sein, alles ander macht keinen Sinn.

was du jetzt spielen könntest wäre 1280x1024+1920x1024+1280x1024


wie groß sind die eintelnen monitore? nicht dass du da noch große unterschiede hast, weil wen was aus dem mittleren bildschirm rausgeht und dann total versetzt auf einem der äußeren auftausch, naja da kannste das spielen vergessen. versuch mach bei so einer ungenauigkeit zu zielen


----------



## 1awd1 (7. November 2013)

solch verschiedene Monitore kann man ziemlich gut mit softh nutzen. hatte das selbst mal so und ganz gute Ergebnisse damit erzielt. natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit drei gleichem Monitoren und richtigen Eyefinity.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. November 2013)

Ich hab jetzt viel gelesen von Displayport-Adaptern die man für 3 Schirme braucht.. jedoch hat meine Asus HD7970 Direct CU Top nur 2 DVI und 4 HDMI Ausgänge (glaub ich jedenfalls). Also welchen Adapter muss ich da dann jetzt kaufen?


----------



## the.hai (7. November 2013)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt viel gelesen von Displayport-Adaptern die man für 3 Schirme braucht.. jedoch hat meine Asus HD7970 Direct CU Top nur 2 DVI und 4 HDMI Ausgänge (glaub ich jedenfalls). Also welchen Adapter muss ich da dann jetzt kaufen?



Deine dc2 hat 2dvi und 4dp, nix hdmi.

Für dvi/hdmi monitore brauchst du folglich aktive dp-adapter


----------



## Kuhprah (7. November 2013)

Also muss ich  einen kaufen so wie der hier, ist das richtig? Und die anderen 2 Monitore kann ich dann normal mit Displayport-Kabel (oder wie immer die heissen) anschliessen oder kommen die an die 2 DVI?

Sapphire Aktiv DisplayPort zu single-link DVI Kabel - brack.ch


----------



## the.hai (7. November 2013)

solange du per dvi rankommst, immer erst diese anschlüsse benutzen um teure adapter zu vermeiden.

was für monitore hast du?


----------



## Kuhprah (7. November 2013)

3 Stück von diesen hier: Philips 273E3LHSB


Philips 273E3LHSB/00 - LCD-Monitor mit LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung

Die Graphikkarte hat diese Anschlüsse die aussehen wie bei denen wo man HDMI nennt, aber die sind halt nur an einer Seite gekerbt, an der anderen nicht. Und ich find diese Kabel einfach nicht 

Die Graphikkarte hat den grossen Displayport... nicht den Mini.. aber der Monitor wie es aussieht nicht.. der hat nur: VGA (Analog), DVI-D (digitaler HDCP) und HDMI.. und das is ja alles was anderes... denke ich.


----------



## the.hai (8. November 2013)

Deine grafikkarte hat 2dvi und 4displayports, wie oft noch 

Also schließt du zwei deiner monitore direkt per dvi an und den dritten mithilfe eines aktiven dvi auf displayport-adapters. Genau so einen adapter, wie du oben schon verlinkt hattest.


----------



## stna1981 (18. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wurde sicher schonmal besprochen, aber ich möchte mir jetzt nicht alle 130 Seiten hier durchlesen, zumal es auch schnell beantwortet sein sollte:

Habe seit dem WE auch ein Eyefinity-Setup mit 3x 21.5" LG und HD7970 GHz am Start. Die Monitore sind mit der Halterung von Digitus aufgestellt, sollte der von XFX ähnlich oder sogar baugleich(?) sein. Jedenfalls bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich den Winkel richtig eingestellt habe. Lässt sich pauschal sagen, welchen Winkel man einstellen muss, damit gerade Linie im Spiel keinen Knick bekommen, z. B. Straßenränder, Geländer, Fugen im Mauerwerk etc. oder ist das von Spiel zu Spiel verschieden? Oder nehmen die Spiele immer an, dass die Bildschirme auf einer Linie angeordnet sind, wie eine Videowand?

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## the.hai (18. November 2013)

also ich würde die monitore so anordnen, dass du immer genau grade raufschaust. das macht auch am meisten sinn^^

natürlich hängt die unerstützung von spiel zu spiel ab und du solltest es einfach mal probierejn.


letztendlich wird bei shootern am rand eh so verzerrt, dass du da mit nem winkel nich so kleinlich sein musst.


----------



## stna1981 (18. November 2013)

Ja das schon, aber z. B. bei Rennspielen sieht das dann doch schon recht seltsam aus, wenn die Streckenbegrenzung dann am Rand nen Knick hat, oder?

Z. B. hier (wobei hier auch noch die Bezel-Korrektur fehlt, die mine ich aber natürlich nicht):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (18. November 2013)

probier es aus, mich hat das nie gestört^^ 

die äußeren monitore siehst du eh nur peripher, gerade bei nem schnellen rennspiel.


----------



## 1awd1 (18. November 2013)

stna1981 schrieb:


> Ja das schon, aber z. B. bei Rennspielen sieht das dann doch schon recht seltsam aus, wenn die Streckenbegrenzung dann am Rand nen Knick hat, oder?
> 
> Z. B. hier (wobei hier auch noch die Bezel-Korrektur fehlt, die mine ich aber natürlich nicht):
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=696994"/>



Es gibt auch Rennspiele, mit richtigem Triple Screen Support. Da kann man dann Winkel, Rahmenbreite, Monitorgrösse und Entfernungen eingeben und bekommt ein perfektes Bild ohne diesen hässlichen Knick und Fischaugeneffekt. Iracing und Assetto Corsa unterstützen 3 Monitore voll, rfactor 2 nicht perfekt aber besser als gar nicht.


----------



## jivera (30. November 2013)

Hallo Leute, mal ne kurze Frage

Frisst ein Setup aus 5 Monitoren sehr viel mehr als bei 3?
 Momentan bin ich bei 3 Monitoren mit 5760*1080 und einer 7990 ganz gut dabei und ich finds echt klasse.

Aber 5 reizen mich schon, brauch ich dann noch eine 7990 zusätzlich oder ist die ganze Überlegungen totaler mist? Auch wegen den mrs? 

Viele grüße


----------



## the.hai (30. November 2013)

jivera schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, mal ne kurze Frage
> 
> Frisst ein Setup aus 5 Monitoren sehr viel mehr als bei 3?
> Momentan bin ich bei 3 Monitoren mit 5760*1080 und einer 7990 ganz gut dabei und ich finds echt klasse.
> ...


 
ich würde es langsam als übertrieben sehen^^ der rechenaufwand für die grafik erhöht sich mal wieder um 66,6% damit dürfte dann definitiv wür eine 7990 schluss sein in annehmbaren settings. auch wird das bild so breit, dass es schon schwer überschaubar ist, finde ich recht doof zum spielen.

noch eine zusätzliche 7990 ist dazu noch das dümmste was man machen kann, dann hättest du 4 grafikprozessoren drinne, das wird eine mikroruckler orgie vom feinsten. wenn so ein 5xmonitor-setup wirklich angestrebt wird, dann würde ich auf zwei aktuelle highendkarten im crossfire setzen (290/290x)


----------



## 1awd1 (30. November 2013)

5 Monitore können schon schick sein. Für Shooter brauch ich das auch nicht aber bei Rennspielen ist schon sehr geil!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gq6xXj0OGSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jivera (30. November 2013)

Also ich würde sie wenn dann in Portrait aufstellen. So auf die Strecke find ich das auch nicht mehr schön


----------



## the.hai (30. November 2013)

also so?

5x streng nebeneinander? wie wie weit sitz du dann vom äußen dann weg^^

über welche spiele reden wir eigentlich?

ich kann dir sagen, dass man bei 4 bildschirmen, schon weit weg is^^ grad im desktop betrieb nur was für adler, zum glück bin ich einer^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jivera (3. Dezember 2013)

Ne, ich meinte schon hochkant, aber die Sache hat sich erledigt, ich hab einfach mal meine 3 rumgedreht.
Das ist mir irgendwie zu hoch und bei 5 wird es dann ganz unübersichtlich, denke ich mir zumindest.

Viele grüße


----------



## Mangogun2 (5. Dezember 2013)

Hallo. Ich habe eine frage zu Eyefinity und der Hardware.  Bringt es was wenn man jetzt noch eine dritte hd 7970 einbaut? Also bei einer Auflösung von 5760x1080? 
Oder macht da mehr die CPU dicht?


----------



## the.hai (5. Dezember 2013)

welches spiel?

bei bf3 z.b. würde ich mal meinen, dass deine cpu schon so limitiert. noch dazu steigerst du mit einer dritten hd7970 die leistung nichtmehr merklich und holst dir nur unspielbare mikroruckler ins haus.

ich habs selbst getestet mit HD6990+HD6970 und auch 3xHD7970, sowohl auch 4xHD7970. 

zum spielen nicht mehr als 2 Grafikkarten/GPUs einsetzen, ansonsten wirds unschön.


sollten zwei HD7970 nicht reichen, würde ich persönlich auch aktuelle highend karten umschwenken.

p.S. bei bf3 hat mein hd7970 crossfire für 5760x1080 dicke gereicht, man muss nur die bewegungsunschärfe abschalten, die frisst leistung ohne wirklichen "sinn".


----------



## Mangogun2 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ok Danke.  Ich habe gedacht das das an den GPU's liegt.  Ich habe 4 Monitore und nutze den einen zum monitoren der Hardware.  Ich hab festgestellt das die gpu's mit 66% ausgelastet sind bei bf3.


----------



## the.hai (5. Dezember 2013)

Mangogun2 schrieb:


> Ok Danke.  Ich habe gedacht das das an den GPU's liegt.  Ich habe 4 Monitore und nutze den einen zum monitoren der Hardware.  Ich hab festgestellt das die gpu's mit 66% ausgelastet sind bei bf3.


 

???

du hast doch den beweis!

deine grafikkarten langweilen sich, da der cpu nicht hinterherkommt. deine cpu auslastung dürfte bei 100% liegen?

weiteres oc oder nen vernünftiger intel zum zocken  das bringt wirklich was^^


----------



## Mangogun2 (5. Dezember 2013)

100% sind es nicht wirklich.  Aber ich schau heute abend noch mal nach ich bin nicht sicher.


----------



## Mangogun2 (6. Dezember 2013)

Das iat mal eine Aufnahme auf die schnelle. Bf3, 64sipeler und Grafik ist auf hoch eingestellt. Karte ist kaspische Grenze. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (6. Dezember 2013)

das crossfire ist doch nahezu ausgelastet oder wie seh ich das?

kühlste den AMD mit stickstoff?^^ nene die sensoren sind mal wieder ungenau, wenn man 24°C unter 3/4 Last hat^^


----------



## Mangogun2 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ne ne nur mit Wasser.  Aber genau aus dem Grund habe ich gedacht das eine dritte karte noch etwas bringt. Das crossfire ist unter voll last 98% und die CPU nur bei 60-70%.


----------



## the.hai (6. Dezember 2013)

rein FPS-mäßig bringt eine dritte HD7970 auch was. sieht bestimmt toll aus in benchmarks, aber du wirst an den mikrorucklern verzweifeln.

aber wieso reicht dir ein 2er gespann nicht? bf3 auf hoch und ohne bewegungsunschärfe ist dicke spielbar und sthet in der optik um nichts nach, was willst du mehr?

P.S. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/275108-triple-monitor-setup.html


----------



## Mangogun2 (6. Dezember 2013)

Mein Arbeitsplatz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mangogun2 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe manche games die schon schwer die fps runter drücken z.B. farcry 3.
5760x 1080 sind dan schon schwer flüssig zuhalten mit den maximalen Einstellungen. Bf4 habe ich noch nicht am laufen da meine dvd defekt  ist und meine Internet Leitung nur aus einem UMTS stick besteht. Aber wenn das Internet wieder über Kupfer läuft dann teste ich das mal.


----------



## the.hai (6. Dezember 2013)

farcry3 zwingt ein cf sogar auf "nur" full hd in die knie.


----------



## Mangogun2 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ja genau und aus dem Grund habe ich halt an eine dritte Karte gedacht.  Ich gehe davon aus das es nur an der gpu Performance liegt und nicht an der cpu Limitierung.


----------



## Maniac9403 (6. Dezember 2013)

Moin, moin.

Ich benötige Hilfe bei meinem Eyefinity-Setup:
Ich habe mir mal zwei weitere Monitore gegönnt, nur leider kann ich maximal 2 davon gleichzeitig betreiben. Alle drei Monitore (Asus VX238h) sind über jeweils ein DVI-HDMI-Kabel an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen (ASUS HD 6950 2GB - Die Karte hat 2 DVI und 4 DP Anschlüsse). Zwei Monitore hängen an den DVI-Ports und der dritte ist über einen aktiven DP->DVI Single-Link-Adapter von Saphire an die Karte angeschlossen.
Ich verstehe nicht, wieso ich den dritten Monitor nicht nutzen kann. Im Zweierverbund funktionieren sie alle...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Mangogun2 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hi. Werden unter ccc alle Monitore erkannt?


----------



## Maniac9403 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hi, danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Nein, leider nicht - sobald ich den dritten Monitor zuschalte (egal welcher und egal welchen Anschluss an der Graka ich nehme) wird ein anderer ausgeschaltet. Sowohl im Betrieb unter Windows , als auch schon bei der Bios-Abfrage.


----------



## the.hai (6. Dezember 2013)

Maniac9403 schrieb:


> Moin, moin.
> 
> Ich benötige Hilfe bei meinem Eyefinity-Setup:
> Ich habe mir mal zwei weitere Monitore gegönnt, nur leider kann ich maximal 2 davon gleichzeitig betreiben. Alle drei Monitore (Asus VX238h) sind über jeweils ein DVI-HDMI-Kabel an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen (ASUS HD 6950 2GB - Die Karte hat 2 DVI und 4 DP Anschlüsse). Zwei Monitore hängen an den DVI-Ports und der dritte ist über einen aktiven DP->DVI Single-Link-Adapter von Saphire an die Karte angeschlossen.
> ...



das klingt nach einem nicht aktivem adapter, bist du dir sicher, dass er aktiv ist?


----------



## Maniac9403 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ziemlich sicher: steht auf der Verpackung. Der ist sogar extra für Eyefinity ausgezeichnet...
http://www.amazon.de/SAPPHIRE-Activ...&sr=8-1&keywords=sapphire+displayport+adapter


----------



## Mangogun2 (6. Dezember 2013)

Welches win hast du?


----------



## Mangogun2 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich nutze auch den Display port aber den mini display Port und win7 64bit. Schau mal das du die erst unter win findest.


----------



## Maniac9403 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich nutze zur Zeit Windows 8.1 64bit. Hab schon so ziemlich alle möglichen kombinaitonen durchgetestet, aber er findet nie alle drei Monitore. Habe mir jetzt noch mal einen anderen Diplayport-Adapter bestellt und zwar einen auf VGA. Laut Google soll so einer bei einigen besser funktionieren... mal sehen. VGA-Anschlüsse sitzen glücklicherweise ja heute noch an neuen Monitoren


----------



## Mangogun2 (7. Dezember 2013)

Da muss ich passen. Mit Win8.1 kenne ich mich jetzt nicht ganz so gut aus.


----------



## Stolle2010 (11. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute , ich bräuchte einen kleinen denkanstoss von euch 

Ich weiß leider nicht genau ob das Thema eher hier reinpasst oder in den Audio/Hifi Thread aber ich versuch mein glück mal hier ^^

Undzwar habe ich mir gestern einen AVR geholt,den ich gerne über HDMI mit dem Rechner verbinden möchte. Nun ist aber mein Problem das ich Eyefinity nutze,dass heißt ja das ich mit (EINEM) aktiven DP adapter nur 3 sachen gleichzeitig ansteuern kann.

Wie bekomme ich das jetzt hin das ich den AVR als Audioquelle bzw zum durchschleifen des HDMI Signals zum Fernseher mit dazuschalten kann ...?? wenn mich nicht alles täuscht wäre das ja dann 3xeyefinity + 1x Extended ?!!

Wäre cool wenn ihr mir bei dem Problem etwas helfen würdet  stehe immoment irgendwie auf dem schlauch 

Brauch ich noch einen Aktiven adapter ??   -----> wenn ja welchen (da ich an meiner Graka ja nur noch den HDMI anschluss frei habe)
und soweit ich weiß ist das bei Crossfire ja so das an der unteren Graka nix angeschlossen werden darf oder ??

Danke schonmal im vorraus ..


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (11. Dezember 2013)

Stolle2010 schrieb:


> ...da ich an meiner Graka ja nur noch den HDMI anschluss frei habe...


 
Hast Du denn schon mal ausprobiert den einfach mit dem AVR zu verbinden ?

Würde mich mal interessieren was dann passiert oder auch nicht


----------



## Stolle2010 (11. Dezember 2013)

Natürlich habe ich es schon versucht  aber Windows Zwingt mich ja dann einen von den Bildschirmen zu deaktivieren um den AVR zu aktivieren ^^


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Wenn du eh auch ein zusätzliches Bild über den Anschluss willst kommst du an noch einem Adapter nicht vorbei(wobei du einen DVI durch Adapter ersetzen solltest, nicht den HDMI). Ansonsten halt den AVR an den HDMI und einen Bildschirm per HDMI->DVI an den AVR.


----------



## Stolle2010 (11. Dezember 2013)

Vor lauter HDMI,DVI und adapter weiß ich überhaupt nichtmehr wo oben und unten ist  

Also der AVR hat nur einen HDMI Out ----> Fernseher  (das sollte auch so bleiben)

Graka hat : DVI-I (Monitor 1)
                DVI-D(Monitor 2)
                DP------->Aktiver DP zu DVI Adapter ----->Monitor 3


Zitat: @Olstyle :"Ansonsten halt den AVR an den HDMI und einen Bildschirm per HDMI->DVI an den AVR."

Das geht ja leider nicht da wie oben zu sehen der AVR nur 1nen Ausgang hat und der sollte bestmoglich am TV hängen xD 

schick mir doch mal bitte einen Link wie dieser adapter auszusehen hat 

Sorry ich blick da irgendwie nicht so ganz durch -.-


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2013)

Mein Vorschlag ist:

DVI-I (Monitor 1)
_DP------->Aktiver DP zu DVI Adapter ----->Monitor 1_
DVI-D(Monitor 2)
DP------->Aktiver DP zu DVI Adapter ----->Monitor 3
_HDMI-->AVR-->Fernseher_

Was halt nicht funktionieren wird ist Ton über einen DP->HDMI Adapter.
Oder hast du überhaupt keinen Displayport mehr übrig? Dann würde nur DP-"Daisy Chaining" gehen, aber das wird leider von quasi garkeinem Monitor unterstützt und auch die Hubs sind kaum zu finden und teuer.


----------



## Stolle2010 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ne es gibt nur 1nen DP 

Also 
2* DVI 
1*HDMI
1*DP

Aber irgendwie muss das doch klappen -.- 

Andere Möglichkeit ist halt über den spdif den avr anzuschließen aber da werden ja zb dts Master hd nicht unterstützt und ich bekomme kein Bild auf den tv ...


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Da würde dir wirklich nur ein DP-Hub helfen. Hat der Hersteller halt ne dumme Belegung gewählt.

Brauchst du denn wirklich gleichzeitig ein Bild auf dem Fernseher und auf allen anderen Bildschirmen? Sollten z.B. BluRays(woanders bekommst du eh keinen HD-Multikanalton) nur auf dem Fernseher laufen, aber bei anderen Anwendungen der Ton ebenfalls über den AVR laufen, dann würde ich einfach HDMI und SPDIF verbinden. Musst du dann halt ein bisschen rumschalten je nach Anwendungsfall.


----------



## Stolle2010 (11. Dezember 2013)

Oke ich habs jetzt erstmal genauso angeschlossen also HDMI und SPDIF.

Und habe mir im CCC die Voreinstellungen gespeichert(Eyefinity und "nur 1 Bildschirm Dupliziert an den AVR) und mir Hotkeys erstellt, bis jetzt funktioniert das ganze auch ganz gut nur das ich dann im Player in meinem fall jetzt VLC ewig die Audioausgabe umstellen muss und das nervt schon etwas ^^ 

Hatte mir das irgendwie einfacher vorgestellt mit dem AVR am Rechner ^^ 

Mit DP-Hub meinst du warscheinlich den von Club3d??? Club3D CSV-5300 Multi Streaming Transport Hub: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Aber was ich mich frage :" Wie zum teufel bekomm ich den 3x Eyefinity + Extended zum laufen bei der HD7870 ? 

Mit dem DP-Hub ist schon klar aber da muss es doch auch irgendwas anderes noch geben (sowie den aktiven DP adapter für den 3ten Monitor)


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Eine "reguläre" 7870 hat zwei Mini-DP, einen HDMI und einen DVI-Ausgang. Da gehen dann vier.

Eine weitere Alternative wäre noch ein HDMI-Switch hinter dem AVR und da dann ein Monitor und eben den Fernseher dran. Jetzt gehen mir aber wirklich die Ideen aus .


----------



## Stolle2010 (11. Dezember 2013)

Die Ideen sind schon super von dir  vielen dank erstmal für die Unterstützung bei meinem Problem ^^

Also ich hab ne Asus und ne Sapphire im CF laufen und die haben beide nur 2* DVI und jeweils 1 mal DP und HDMI 

Auf dauer gefällt mir das zwar nicht so mit dem Ewigen umschalten am player aber villeicht kommt ja noch ne blitzidee 

Ich habs mir halt so vorgestellt das ich den AVR einfach auf dem Rechner Eingang laufen lasse und wenn ich lust hab nen film zu schauen nichtmehr über umwege irgendwas am Player umzustellen ,dass sollte eigentlich das Ziel sein ^^ 

So muss ich halt erst am AVR den eingang wechseln, dann die Eyefinity Gruppe ausschalten, und zu guter letzt noch den player einstellen. 
Das find ich schon ehrlich gesagt schon etwas doof 




EDIT : So nach langem überlegen wie man das ganze jetzt am besten anstellt ist mir ebend eine Idee in den Kopf geschossen 

Die Idee von"Olstyle" 

Rechner---------HDMI---------AVR----------HDMI---------MONITOR (TV ausgeschlossen)

jetzige idee 

Rechner---------HDMI---------AVR--------(HDMI SPITTER????/VERTEILER????)---------HDMI---------MONITOR 
.......................................................................................................--> ---------HDMI---------TV

So könnte ich doch, prinzipiell Eyefinity nutzen + Sound über AVR + den TV mit dem jeweiligem Monitor (die würden ja dann das gleiche anzeigen) 


Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich nun ein HDMI Spitter oder halt ein Verteiler brauche ?! Ich tendiere stark zum spiltter wobei ich nicht genau weiß wie das laufen soll mit der Handshake funktion 2er Geräte :/

Bitte um weitere Beratung zu diesem Thema 


http://www.amazon.de/Ligawo-®-Split...601&sr=1-10&keywords=hdmi+splitter+1+in+2+out


----------



## wilsonmp (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallöchen,

vielleicht hat Jemand eine Idee. Ich habe Win7 neu installiert und bekomme es nicht mehr hin, dass Spiele welche kein Eyefinity unterstützen nur auf einem Monitor laufen. Vorher habe ich es irgendwie gehabt, dass 2 Monitore dabei ausgehen und der Hauptmonitor (mitte) zeigt das Game in 1920x1080 nach dem starten. Und zwar ohne die Eyefinity-Gruppe zu verändern jedesmal. Ich glaube ich hab ne Blockade


----------



## Olstyle (14. Dezember 2013)

Stolle2010 schrieb:


> jetzige idee...


Die ich übrigens im Post vor deinem auch nachgereicht hatte .



> Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich nun ein HDMI Spitter oder halt ein Verteiler brauche ?! Ich tendiere stark zum spiltter wobei ich nicht genau weiß wie das laufen soll mit der Handshake funktion 2er Geräte :/
> 
> Bitte um weitere Beratung zu diesem Thema
> 
> ...


Also in den Bewertungen steht ausdrücklich dass auch HDCP geht. Also eigentlich müsste das Ding perfekt sein.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Dezember 2013)

Da meine Stecker nicht in den Monitor passen muss ich jetzt 2 Schirme direkt an den Displayport-Anschlüssen der Graphikkarte dran klemmen. (DP - HDMI) Ich hoffe mal das funktioniert trotzdem auch wenn ich dadurch keinen aktiven Adapter mehr habe. Oder ist der Adapter zwingend damit Eyefinity funktioniert?


----------



## 1awd1 (28. Dezember 2013)

Was für Stecker, welche Karte, was hast du vor?


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Dezember 2013)

ASUS HD7970 Top. Habs jetzt zum Laufen bekommen indem ich alle 3 Hauptbildschirme an einem Displayport dran hab. 2 gehen von der Karte zu HDMI an den Monitoren und 1 geht via aktiven Adapter auf HDMI und dann in DVI in den Rechner.

 Ich musste nur zuerst alle anderen 5 Bildschirme abschalten und ausstecken weil sonst die Software nie die richtigen Schirme erkannt hat  Bin ja gespannt wie das wird wenn die alle wieder dran hängen und ich mal ein Spiel spielen will das nur in HD rennt.....


----------



## the.hai (28. Dezember 2013)

also ich hatte die dcII auch und alles lief ohne probleme.

zwei monitore per dvi direkt und die restlichen drei per aktiven DP adaptern. wieviele monitore hast du denn jetzt dranne? ich werd aus deiner beschreibung nicht schlau.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich mach da nachher nen neuen Thread auf, da brauch ich nen echten Profi damit das was wird...  Das passt in den casual Eyefinty-Thread nimmer rein.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ofi-fuer-eyefinity-und-mulit-gpu-gesucht.html

Hier geht's zu dem Thema für die ganz Verrückten hier


----------



## wilsonmp (30. Dezember 2013)

wilsonmp schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> vielleicht hat Jemand eine Idee. Ich habe Win7 neu installiert und bekomme es nicht mehr hin, dass Spiele welche kein Eyefinity unterstützen nur auf einem Monitor laufen. Vorher habe ich es irgendwie gehabt, dass 2 Monitore dabei ausgehen und der Hauptmonitor (mitte) zeigt das Game in 1920x1080 nach dem starten. Und zwar ohne die Eyefinity-Gruppe zu verändern jedesmal. Ich glaube ich hab ne Blockade



vielleicht eine Idee


----------



## the.hai (1. Januar 2014)

wilsonmp schrieb:


> vielleicht eine Idee


 
und das spiel läuft in der richtigen 1920x1080 auflösung?


----------



## unLieb (2. Januar 2014)

Bin nun auch "stolzer" Besitzer eines Eyefinity-Systems, bestehend aus 3 Monitoren im Landscape-Mode. 

Beim Spielen ist das ja alles eine schöne Sache, aber im Office-Betrieb stresst es mich doch sehr, dass nun der Browser und alle anderen Programme über alle 3 Bildschirme gestreckt werden. 

Klar kann man den Browser entsprechend kleiner verschieben, aber gibt es da keine bessere Lösung?


----------



## 1awd1 (2. Januar 2014)

Das hat mich auch immer genervt. Bei meiner Nvidia jetzt kann ich die Fenster für jeden Monitor einzeln maximieren.


----------



## the.hai (2. Januar 2014)

man kann im treiber zwei profile anlegen uund via hotkeys wechseln.

also kurz vorm zocken auf eyefinitiy, danach wieder umschalten auf 3x1.


----------



## unLieb (2. Januar 2014)

Ja okay, das funktioniert soweit, auch wenn mich das nicht ganz befriedigt.


----------



## DonRottweiler (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinen Monitoren.

Also, ich habe hier folgende Koniguration:

2x R9 290 auf X geflasht im Crossfire.
An der ersten Karte hängen 1x 27" (DP) Monitor in der Mitte, 2x 24"(DVI) an den Seiten und oben drüber noch nen 32"(HDMI) TV

Läuft soweit alles wunderbar.
Spiele damit hauptsächlich BF4 in 5760x1080 + große Map auf dem TV oben. Aber das nur nebenbei.


Nun mein Problem:

Es soll ein weiterer TV 37" angeschlossen werden. Zum Videos schauen.
Da die Grakas je nur 4 Anschlüsse haben muss ich diesen an die zweite Karte anschließen und crossfire deaktivieren. Das ist doof, weil mir zu umständlich, bzw. ich zu faul.

Außerdem hätte ich den zweiten TV nicht gern als angehängten Monitor (was aber nur geht, wenn ich ihn an die zweite Karte anschließe), sondern als Abbild des 27" Hauptmonitors.

Sprich, ich denke ich brauche ein Adapter, damit ich 5 Monitore an die erste Karte anschließen kann. 

Könnt ihr mir sagen ob mein Vorhaben, so überhaupt möglich ist und wenn ja, welchen Adapter würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Beste Grüße


----------



## the.hai (2. Januar 2014)

Also Crossfire abschalten ist schonmal quatsch, wie du gemerkt hast 

Club 3D SenseVision, Multi Stream Transport Hub (CSV-5300) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

einen DP verteiler?

oder wahrscheinlich günstiger, einfach noch ne kleine AMD karte dazustecken, als Monitor"********".

oder wartest auf customdesigns mit mehr anschlüssen als hauptkarte für dein CF.


----------



## DonRottweiler (2. Januar 2014)

Naja, quatsch würd ich es nicht nennen. Immerhin kann ich ja alle fünf Monitore funktionstüchtig anschließen, wenn ichs deaktiviere.

Dieser Adapter ist mir dafür erheblich zu teuer. Gibt es nicht irgendwas anderes, eine art HDMI Splitter, mit dem ich zwei HDMI Geräte an einem Anschluss anbringen kann?
Eine dritte Grafikkarte oder gar ne neue Customdesign kommen ebenfalls nicht in frage.


----------



## unLieb (2. Januar 2014)

Mal so etwas "Off Topic" ... hast du mal ein Foto von der Anordnung deiner Bildschirme? Will mal wissen wie das aussieht, auch wenn sich mir gerade der Sinn von 5 Bildschirmen (zumindest in unterschiedlicher Größe) nicht so recht erschließt. 

Aber jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## DonRottweiler (2. Januar 2014)

Eben, das ist eine gute Einstellung. 

Aber, ich versuchs dir kurz zu erklären.
Mein PC steht in unserem Gäste / mein Spielzimmer. Wir wohnen, also meine Frau und ich, in einer Altbauwohnung mit hohen Decken.
Über die Hälfte des Raumes haben wir ein Hochbett / Gästebett / Rüzugraum / Videoguckhöhle 
Dort hängt der Fernseher, den ich zusätzlich betreiben will. Hat also mit dem restlich PC Geschäft relativ wenig zu tun.
Darunter steht mein PC.

Und die anderen vier benutze ich halt wie oben beschrieben.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unLieb (2. Januar 2014)

Okay, das sieht nett aus. Mit einem viertem Bildschirm könnte ich mich auch noch anfreunden. 

Und vor allem wie nah sieht du vor den Bildschirmen? Ich habe drei 24 Zoll, und irgendwie verliere ich da schon manchmal etwas den Überblick beim spielen. 


Im Office-Betrieb ist es wieder ideal. In der Mitte "arbeite" ich. Links läuft ein Film, und rechts kann ich mir noch irgendwelche Webcam-Weiber oder dergleichen anschauen.


----------



## the.hai (2. Januar 2014)

DonRottweiler schrieb:


> Dort hängt der Fernseher, den ich zusätzlich betreiben will. Hat also mit dem restlich PC Geschäft relativ wenig zu tun.
> 
> Und die anderen vier benutze ich halt wie oben beschrieben.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du den extra Monitor nur brauchst, wenn du nicht spielst, dann ist doch so alles ok. leg dir einfach zwei profile an und du solltest zwischen cf und nicht-cf per hotkey schalten können.


QUATSCH ist es nunmal, wenn man eyefinity machen würde, aber die leistung des crossfires deaktiviert um einen monitor ranzukriegen. deshalb habe ich mir damals ne hd7970 matrix gekauft gehabt, weil ich min. 5 monitore gleichzeitig anschließen wollte und 6 kann sie.


P.S. glaubste nicht, dass wenn es eine andere lösung geben würde, ich dir eine genannt hätte?


ne kleine passive karte wäre das einfachste.

P.S. ach du willst ja stumpf "doppeln" dann sollte das gehen: http://www.pearl.de/a-PX1273-5542.shtml?vid=918&wa_id=2&wa_num=124&gclid=CMyA_Yjj37sCFYmN3godX14AMw

wäre das einfachste und du doppelst das HDMI für die TVs

ansonsten musst du ja erst das dp signal doppel und wieder einmal auf dp adaptieren. http://de.startech.com/AV/Splitter/...uf-Buchse-DP-auf-2x-HDMI-3840x1200~SP122DP2HD ist auch teuerer, aber dein dp-monitor wird ja noch andere eingänge haben?


----------



## DonRottweiler (2. Januar 2014)

An die Profillösung zum deaktivieren habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Das ist natürlich eine Möglichkeit. Darüber hab ich bisher nur die verschiedenen Auflösungen gewechselt.

Danke für den Tipp




unLieb schrieb:


> Und vor allem wie nah sieht du vor den Bildschirmen?



Eigentlich auch viel zu nah. Etwas über eine Armlänge entfernt. Ja, den Überblick verliert man da schonmal. Aber man sieht doch so einiges aus den Augenwinkeln kommen.



edit: Den HDMI Splitter, hatte ich eben auch gefunden. Ich denke, der wäre auch super. Allerdings hatte ich hier vor Jahren mal nen DVI Splitter, von dem ich maßlos enttäuscht war.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Januar 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Das hat mich auch immer genervt. Bei meiner Nvidia jetzt kann ich die Fenster für jeden Monitor einzeln maximieren.


Hydravision mit der Option Hydragrid sollte diese Funktion eigentlich in den Treiber bringen. Warum man das Paket seit den Zeiten von "Spanningmodes" unter Win 2000 als Zusatzdownload führt und nicht mal direkt integriert ist mir bei der aktuellen Treibergröße allerdings auch schleierhaft.


----------



## unLieb (3. Januar 2014)

Wie jetzt? Wenn ich Hydravision installiere, dann kann ich die Fenster trotz Eyefinitiy-Mode auf jedem Monitor einzeln maximieren?


----------



## Olstyle (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Das ist zumindest das was Hydragrid verspricht. Da Eyfinity nach wie vor keine gemischten Auflösungen mag hab ich es nicht getestet.


----------



## unLieb (4. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bringt es nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Und du bist sicher dass du das akuelle Paket(bei AMD unter den entsprechenden Treibern als optionaler Download) hast?

EDIT: Geht alles wie gewünscht.
Ob man jetzt einen "echten" Monitor in Grids zerschneidet oder einen Eyefinityverbund sollte keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## unLieb (4. Januar 2014)

Nope, das hatte leider alles nicht so den erwünschten Effekt. Das maximieren geht nicht bei allen Programmen (hat bei mir nur beim Internet Explorter funktioniert), und dann wird es auch nicht maximiert, sondern es bringt die "Vollansicht". Sprich, wie wenn man F11 drückt. 

Das ist aber nicht das was ich will.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Hast du es auch mal mit den Einstellungen wie in meinem zweiten Bild(und natürlich einem passenden und aktivierten Grid) getestet? Der Nebeneffekt könnte nämlich auch von "alt" als Hotkey kommen.


----------



## unLieb (5. Januar 2014)

Ich habe es nun mittlerweile hinbekommen. Allerdings ist das alles etwas umständlich. Man muss jedes Programm erst anklicken, und ihm sagen dass es andocken soll. 

Dann bleibe ich doch dabei, eben immer vorm spielen in den IF-Mode zu wechseln. 


Trotzdem Danke für deine Mühen!


----------



## Olstyle (5. Januar 2014)

Also bei mir reicht der Dock-Hotkey zusammen mit einem Mausklick auf maximieren(bzw. wenn man das Grid als Standard wählt dann geht es auch ohne Hotkey). Und jetzt wo ich es mal versucht habe finde ich die Funktion auch bei meinem Setup sehr praktisch(so kann ich die drei Monitore prima in sechs Abschnitte unterteilen).
Das einzige Programm was sich davon nicht beeindrucken ließ ist der Acrobat Reader.
Funktionieren tut es (bei Windows 7) unter anderem mit:

Explorer
Office
Firefox
Thunderbird
foobar2k
Geany
TexWorks
Zattoo


----------



## unLieb (5. Januar 2014)

Ja, ich weiß ja nicht wie du so arbeitest, aber ich habe festgestellt, dass es für mich im Eyefinity Mode zu viele Bewegungen sind die ich machen muss. 

Startbutton und die Tabs der Taskleiste sind auf dem linken Bildschirm, und Systray auf dem rechten Bildschirm. 


Ich arbeite aber in der Mitte. Da muss ich dann dauernd hin und her. Das ist für mich persönlich nicht effizient, weshalb ich dann doch lieber weiter den normalen Modus nutze, und dann zum Spielen umschalte.


----------



## the.hai (5. Januar 2014)

unLieb schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß ja nicht wie du so arbeitest, aber ich habe festgestellt, dass es für mich im Eyefinity Mode zu viele Bewegungen sind die ich machen muss.
> 
> Startbutton und die Tabs der Taskleiste sind auf dem linken Bildschirm, und Systray auf dem rechten Bildschirm.
> 
> ...



dann empfehle ich mal noch das tool ultramon, das erweitert im normales modus die taskleiste und stell jedes programm auch auf dem monitor da, wo es auch ist.


----------



## unLieb (5. Januar 2014)

Das macht Windows doch selber auch schon! 

Wie gesagt, ist kein Weltuntergang. Aber gut dass wir darüber geredet haben.


----------



## the.hai (5. Januar 2014)

unLieb schrieb:


> Das macht Windows doch selber auch schon!
> 
> Wie gesagt, ist kein Weltuntergang. Aber gut dass wir darüber geredet haben.


 
w8 ja, aber w7 nicht


----------



## TheJumper0 (13. Januar 2014)

Ich hab keine Ahnung ob ich hier richtig bin oder lieber im Skyrim Spielebereich fragen soll, aber ich versuchs mal hier. 

Skyrim funzt mit einem Eyefinity Setup ja leider nicht so super. Die HUDs passen einfach gar nicht.
Kennt irgendjemand von euch dafür einen Patch ?
Habe nur einen für Version 1.2 gefunden, sind aber inzwischen bei 1.9 angekommen.

@the.hai danke für den Tipp mit Ultramon !


----------



## emtec22 (16. Januar 2014)

Hi,

ich habe seit gestern eine 270x und Fenster maximieren auf nur einem Monitor klappt einfach nicht. Ultramon finde ich zu übertrieben.
Nach 4 h suchen habe ich das für mich heute selber programmiert.... kp warum AMD sowas nicht sauber schafft.

Hab mich extra registriert damit ihr das Tool auch nutzen könnt. Vielleicht hilft es wem, ich könnte ohne Fenster nur links = rechts nicht leben. Immer per Windows P zu wechseln war für mich keine Option.


Schreibt mir einfach wie ihr es findet.

Grüße


----------



## the.hai (16. Januar 2014)

im normalen betrieb schalt ich einfach eyefinity ab


----------



## FKY2000 (16. Januar 2014)

so siehts aus. ef taugt im Grunde ja nur zum spielen.
im Windows Betrieb nervts eher.

alternativ zu Windows-taste + P kann man auch MonitorEinstellungen im catalyst speichern. unter Voreinstellungen.


----------



## Baumfaeller14 (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo liebe Leude,

ich würde gerne auch in den Genuss von Eyefinity kommen. Mir war schon etwas länger klar das man dazu einen DP Port nutzen muss, daher hab ich mir neulich einen Adapter gekauft da meine Monitore alle nur DVI haben. Das war dieser Adapter:

DisplayPort / HDMI TV, Monitor Adapter [1x Mini-DisplayPort Stecker <=> 1x HDMI-Buchse] Weiß LogiLink im Conrad Online Shop | 992407

diesen hab ich über ein HDMI DVI Kabel mit dem Monitor verbunden. Nun ich habs ausprobiert leider wurde sobald mein dritter Monitor über DP verbunden wurde der an DVI deaktiviert. Inzwischen ist mir klar geworden dass ich einen "aktiven" DP Adapter brauche. Kann ich anhand dem Verhalten meiner Grafikkarte davon ausgehen dass meiner passiv ist?
Wäre folgender eine geeigente Alternative:

Sapphire aktiver Mini Displayport Adapter für DVI-D

Bzw gibt es sowas auch in preiswert?

LG und vielen Dank vorab

ps: hab ne gigabyte HD 7870 OC


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2014)

Du hast alles richtig analysiert und der verlinkte Adapter ist schon einer von den preisgünstigen(weil SingleLink).


----------



## Baumfaeller14 (16. Januar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du hast alles richtig analysiert und der verlinkte Adapter ist schon einer von den preisgünstigen(weil SingleLink).


 
mit dem verlinkten meinst du den Saphire oder?

danke


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2014)

Baumfaeller14 schrieb:


> mit dem verlinkten meinst du den Saphire oder?


 Genaus


----------



## emtec22 (16. Januar 2014)

Hi,

warum Eyefinity ausschalten ??

Also ich mag es nur einen großen Monitor auf meinen zwei zu haben. Mit meinem Tool jetzt kann ich auch wieder arbeiten wie ich es aus meiner Matrox zeit gewöhnt war. Ich verstehe nur nicht warum AMD sowas nicht anbietet. In meinen Augen als Programmierer gibt es nicht besseres.

Grüße


----------



## the.hai (16. Januar 2014)

emtec22 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> warum Eyefinity ausschalten ??
> 
> ...


 
was bringt dir denn eyefinity auf "nur" zwei monitoren? spielen ist totale wurst und fenster kann ich ohne eyefinity viel schneller großziehn als mit eyefinity einzeln auf den monitoren verteilen.


ich bin eh voll von eyefinity grad weg, weil ich es mit meinen zwei äußeren FullHD und dem whqd in der mitte eh klemmen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

@emtec22: Auch du seist auf Hydravision hingewiesen. Wobei mir bei dir auch nicht ganz klar ist was gegen den erweiterten Desktop spricht.
@the.hai: Bei dir würde softTH gehen, allerdings nach wie vor nur bis DX9.


----------



## KillahFace (18. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute

Ich bin hier neu und dachte mir für den anfang schreib ich mein ersten beitrag bei einem Thema mit der ich mich auch auskenne. Benutze eyefinity nämlich schon seit ca. 2 jahren. Bis letzten monat hatte ich nur drei 24 zoll bildschirme auf 2 mit Crossfire verbundene AMD's HD6870 mit jeweils 1GB. Und letzten monat hab ich mein PC von grund auf neu aufgerüstet und habe nun i7 4770k auf MSI Z87 G45 mit 16GB Corsair Vengance 1600, und mein ganzer stolz die Sapphire R9 280X Toxic OC 3 GB.  Und benutze nun 4x24 zoll bildschirme. Spielen kann ich mit eyefinity trotzdem nur auf 3 von den vier. Jedoch durch meine arbeit bin ich glücklich nun auch den 4ten bildschirm benutzen zu können . 
Die Bildschirme sind angeschlossen mit 2x DVI und 2x über den MiniDisplayPort durch 2 Sapphire aktive Displayport > DVI adapter. Im Anhang hab icb ein bild von meiner Konfiguration hinzugefügt. Beim spielen mit eyefinity ist der obere Bildschirm inaktiv.  Das stört mich nicht wirklich den diesen hatte ich ja auch nicht vor beim spielen zu nutzen.
Die Bildschirm aufstellung hab ich mit windows boardmittel gemacht und die eyefinity Konfiguration natürlich mit CCC. Solltet ihr irgend welche fragen oder hilfe brauchen mit eyefinity solang ich helfen kann werd ich das machen.  Gruß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unLieb (18. Januar 2014)

Dafür extra hier registriert? Nun denn ... Willkommen!


----------



## KillahFace (18. Januar 2014)

Ich hoffe nur ich hab ein guter Start hingelegt ^^


----------



## zettiii (20. Januar 2014)

Ich nutzte es nun auch schon über 2 Jahre und es ist einfach geil! Egal ob zum Zocken oder zum Arbeiten/ surfen. Man kann beim Zocken viel mehr sehen also BF3/4 etc. Außerdem bei älteren Titeln wie WC3 oder so nervt es weil man sonst alles 3x hat  Aber auch beim surfen kann man nebenbei immer Film/ Serie gucken oder einfach alles gleichzeitig machen ohne zwischen den ganzen Fenstern zu switchen. Auch wenn ich was für die Uni mache kann ich immer nebenbei Browser und Word und alles auf haben.
Ich will nie wieder ohne! 

@ KillahFace: Sieht doch gut aus! Ich denke der 4. Bildschrim würde beim Zocken auch nur stören, oder? Aber nettes System haste  
Willkommen im Forum


----------



## KillahFace (22. Januar 2014)

@zettiii ja 4 bildschirme würden beim zocken stören da uf dem oberen immer den Kopf nach oben bewegen müsstest anstatt nur die Augen zu bewegen.  

Ich will auch nie wieder ohne eyefinity.


----------



## Mangogun2 (23. Januar 2014)

Tach. Ich wollte mich noch mal melden.  Also bei mir rennen jetzt 3 Karten bei eine Auflösung  von 5760x1080. Bei BF4 macht das schon einiges aus mit so einem Sichtfeld zuspielen. Aber ich muss auch zugeben das ich nicht immer mit der Auflösung spiele.  Das geht dann doch ein wenig ins Geld 3 Karten mit voll Dampf zubertreiben. Achso das habe ich fast vergessen die Einstellung (bf4) ist auf Hoch und die fps sind im schnitt bei 45. Schauen wir mal was die nächsten Treiber noch so bringen. Zur Zeit beschränke ich mich auf bf4 da meine Freizeit gerade sehr knapp ist.


----------



## the.hai (23. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube bei dir rennst du schon stark ins cpu limit, denn für "nur" hoch-einstellungen sind drei grakas bischen too much. ich hatte damals auch 2/3/4 HD7970 für bf3 in 5760x1080, zwei reichten dann dicke aus.


----------



## Mangogun2 (24. Januar 2014)

Bei BF3 habe ich das auch festgestellt das man mit zwei Karten ganz gut zurecht kommt. Mit drei Karten habe ich bei Ultra ca 60- 80 fps in Metro. Bf4 ist da etwas leistungs hungriger. Aber wie gesagt ich bin mal auf die nächsten Treiber gespannt. Aber davon mal abgesehen möchte ich eyefinity auch nicht mehr missen. Die Videobearbeitung damit ist schon super aber mit Hydra kann ich nicht wirklich was anfangen. Ich bekomme es nicht so eingestellt das es mir gefällt.


----------



## Tequilaomega (25. Januar 2014)

@Mangogun2 hast du einmal probiert wie es mit nur 2 Karten skaliert? Hab gerade bei mir getestet. 

64er Multiplayer 
Auflösung 5760x1080p
Details: Hoch
AVG: 40 Fps 
auf 3 Maps a 5min Aufzeichnung beim aktiven Spielen

Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich jetzt auf Crossfire aufrüsten soll. Haben ja auch fast das gleiche Setup.
Zur 280x hast diese als Masterkarte ? Hab das CF überhaupt funktioniert glaube da mal was gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Mitchpuken (26. Januar 2014)

Jemand eine Idee wie ich am besten triple screen, 1 tv und 1 monitor and 2dp, 1dvi und 1 hdmi anschließen kann? Laufen soll entweder "nur" triple, nur tv oder nur der einzelne Monitor. Gibts hierfür irgendwelche Adapter oder Umschalter?


----------



## Tequilaomega (26. Januar 2014)

Hatte da mal was gesehen, nach kurzer Suche hier von CLUB 3D dieser ADAPTER, nicht gerade günstig aber machbar. 

So bleiben dir genug Anschlüsse für den Rest über. Doch wie das mit der Funktion ab 3 Moni in Eyefinity abläuft kann ich dir nicht mehr genau sagen. Hatte mal einen 4 Tft dabei doch da weiß ich nicht mehr genau wie alles angeschlossen war. Jedoch hatte ich vor kurzen einen Beamer mit dabei und da weiß ich das 3 Moni + Beamer nicht wollten. Aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht lange rum gespielt, da der Beamer nur zum testen dabei war.


----------



## Mitchpuken (26. Januar 2014)

Danke! 100€ is echt nicht wenig, könnte man direkt über eine neue Grafikkarte nachdenken. Ich informier mich auf jeden Fall über das Teil! Bin mir nicht sicher, ob du mich richtig verstanden hast was ich aber damit machen will. Es soll immer nur eine Variante davon laufen, also es sind nie mehr als 3 Monitore in Betrieb, daher fällt Eyefinity + 1 Monitor = 4 Bildschirme weg. Wenn ich jetzt am TV zocken will schalte ich auch die 3 Monitore ab und habe nur den TV aktiv. Käme einfach nur noch ein Monitor der einzeln ohne Eyefinity und ohne TV laufen soll.


----------



## Tequilaomega (26. Januar 2014)

Ja, wenn du die anderen Geräte deaktivierst bekommst das Signal auf die anderen Anschlüsse. Hatte das eben beim Beamer auch. Monitor 3 deaktiviert und dann konnte ich den Beamer ein Signal geben. Ohne die Kabel umzustecken. 

Doch es gibt auch den Weg ein weiteres Display zu aktivieren. Na toll jz is die neugierde da. Ich werd mal aus den Office einen Tft holen und rumtesten. Eye aktiv und 4 Monitore extra oder 4 Monitore einzeln.


----------



## Mitchpuken (26. Januar 2014)

Mit dem Adapter aus dem Link? Also ich kann sagen, dass ohne diesen Adapter, aber natürlich mit Displayport auf jeden Fall 4 Bildschirme im "erweiterten" Modus klappen. Ich muss dafür aber 2 aktive dp-dvi Adapater nutzen. Eyefinity und noch ein vierter Monitor sollte klappen, weiß ich aber nicht wie bzw ob das einfach nur so leicht konfigurierbar ist, weil ich das bis jetzt noch nicht gebraucht hätte, aber eben die andere Variante


----------



## Mangogun2 (27. Januar 2014)

@Tequilaomega ja habe ich und ich bin ca auf 35 bis 40fps gekommen.  Mal ne info zwischen durch bei vollem System komme ich auf eine Leistungsaufnahme von 850 Watt.  Nein meine 280x ist in der Mitte des dreier Gespanns. Die beiden 7970 sind wassergekühlt und die 280x ist Luftgekühlt deswegen ist sie an unterster stelle.


----------



## Tequilaomega (27. Januar 2014)

@Mangogun2: Wie war es bevor du die 280x drin hattest. Schon sehr komisch das mit 2 bzw 3 Karten so schlecht skaliert wobei BF4 von den Treibern gut unterstützt wird. Leistungsaufnahme hält sich eh im Rahmen komme in BF4 auf ca 450W aber hab CPU und GPU ja Übertaktet. Kontrollier doch mal im Spiel ob alle Karten ausgelastet werden. Der MSI Afterburner läuft jetzt mit den neuesten RivaTuner Beta Treiber wieder. Könntest auch gleich nachsehen wie hoch deine V-Ram Auslagerung ist.

Für Eyefinity überlege ich ja extra schon meine 7970 herzugeben und mir ein 290 CF mit Wakü zuzulegen.


----------



## the.hai (27. Januar 2014)

ne dritte karte skaliert schon immer schlecht.

mehr als zwei karten würde ich deshalb zum spielen nie empfehlen. dann lieber auf stärkere karten wechseln.

das sieht man schön in jedem benchmark:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...gine-heaven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added.html


----------



## Mangogun2 (27. Januar 2014)

Ich werde das heute noch mal testen sobald ich wieder daheim bin. Aber hai hat recht eienen so grossen sklaierung bringt eine dritte karte nicht.  Sie hilft aber die absacker zu minimieren.


----------



## the.hai (27. Januar 2014)

Mangogun2 schrieb:


> Ich werde das heute noch mal testen sobald ich wieder daheim bin. Aber hai hat recht eienen so grossen sklaierung bringt eine dritte karte nicht.  Sie hilft aber die absacker zu minimieren.


 
die absacker liegen zwar auch an AMD, aber bei dir an der cpu^^


----------



## TheJumper0 (29. Januar 2014)

Braucht man einen besonderen Adapter wenn man an einer r9 290 Ref 4 Monitoren anschließen will ?
Mit 3 funzt es (2x DVI 1x Hdmi). Aber den Displayport bekomm ich nicht zum laufen.
Brauch ich da irgendwas besonderes, wie bei den 7xxx ?


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Entweder du hast HDMI und Displayport vertauscht oder ein Feature der HD290 entdeckt was 0 beworben wurde.


----------



## TheJumper0 (29. Januar 2014)

Habs am laufen mit 2x Dvi und 1x Hdmi.

Den Displayport bräuchte ich halt noch für den 4 Monitor


----------



## the.hai (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Entweder du hast HDMI und Displayport vertauscht oder ein Feature der HD290 entdeckt was 0 beworben wurde.


 

die R9 290 kann alle ausgänge gleichzeitig nutzen, also auch alle drei "normalen" ausgänge (2xdvi und hdmi) das konnten die hd7xxx nicht.



> ´AUSSTATTUNG 				 					AMD Radeon R9 290X 				 					Video-Anschlüsse 				 					  				 					Displayport 				 					1 				 					HDMI 				 					1 				 					DVI 				 					2 				 					Anzahl der gleichzeitig anschließbaren Bildschirme 				 					4



http://www.pcwelt.de/produkte/AMD_Radeon_R9_290X_im_Test-AMDs_neuer_Grafikchip-8256542.html

für den 4. monitor wird aber anscheinend trotzdem ein aktiver DP adapter gebraucht.


----------



## TheJumper0 (29. Januar 2014)

Mhm dann muss ich halt warten bis die 2te Karte kommt.
Dann sollte das ja gehen 

Oder gibts einen billigen aktiven DP Apdapter ?
Hab hier nur einen mit mini DP von der 7970...


----------



## the.hai (29. Januar 2014)

TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Mhm dann muss ich halt warten bis die 2te Karte kommt.
> Dann sollte das ja gehen
> 
> Oder gibts einen billigen aktiven DP Apdapter ?
> Hab hier nur einen mit mini DP von der 7970...


 
die zweite karte wird dir wenig bringen, da bei crossfire immer nur eine karte die bildausgabe macht 

Sapphire aktiver DisplayPort/Single-Link DVI Adapter (44000-02-40R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

da wirste nicht drumrum kommen


----------



## TheJumper0 (29. Januar 2014)

Ach stimmt ja 

Dachte man kann endlich mal 4 Monitore an eine Karte hängen...
Ohne irgendeinen nervigen Adapter.

Mhm dann werd ich mal bestellen. 
Danke euch !


----------



## the.hai (29. Januar 2014)

TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Ach stimmt ja
> 
> Dachte man kann endlich mal 4 Monitore an eine Karte hängen...
> Ohne irgendeinen nervigen Adapter.
> ...


 
Man kann das auch, man brauch bloss die richtigen Monitore^^

Also ich habe/hatte 3x V2420 per hdmi/dvi/dvi und meinen LG 27EA83-D direkt per DP^^


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*



the.hai schrieb:


> die R9 290 kann alle ausgänge gleichzeitig nutzen, also auch alle drei "normalen" ausgänge (2xdvi und hdmi) das konnten die hd7xxx nicht.
> Grafikkarte im Test: AMD Radeon R9 290X


Tatsache, das hatte ich wirklich nicht mitbekommen.
Damit hat AMD was das an geht wieder mit NV gleichgezogen.


TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Oder gibts einen billigen aktiven DP Apdapter ?
> Hab hier nur einen mit mini DP von der 7970...


Du könntest passiv vom großen DP auf Mini adaptieren und dann deinen alten Adapter weiter nutzen.
z.B. damit:
Adapter DisplayPort zu Mini DisplayPort - HiFi/Car-HiFi/Video/TV - TV - Kabel - Pollin Electronic
Mechanisch aber sicher nicht die stabilste Lösung.


----------



## the.hai (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Du könntest passiv vom großen DP auf Mini adaptieren und dann deinen alten Adapter weiter nutzen.
> z.B. damit:
> Adapter DisplayPort zu Mini DisplayPort - HiFi/Car-HiFi/Video/TV - TV - Kabel - Pollin Electronic
> Mechanisch aber sicher nicht die stabilste Lösung.


 
billiger ja, hatte sowas ähnliches gemacht, als ich von DC2 auf matrix gewechselt hatte. aber ein adaptierter adapter ist ne kippelige angelegenheit


----------



## TheJumper0 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Du könntest passiv vom großen DP auf Mini adaptieren und dann deinen alten Adapter weiter nutzen.
> z.B. damit:
> Adapter DisplayPort zu Mini DisplayPort - HiFi/Car-HiFi/Video/TV - TV - Kabel - Pollin Electronic
> Mechanisch aber sicher nicht die stabilste Lösung.


 
Ich glaub ich bestell einfach einen neuen.
Dann muss ich da keine Doppeladapter-Konstruktion bauen.

Aber danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Sn0w1 (4. Februar 2014)

Servus zusammen,

ich mag mich garnicht groß einmischen, aber kurze Frage eingeworfen: Ich hab COD MW3 momentan mit Hilfe des Widescreenfixers auf 3 Monitore bekommen. Nun aber die Frage: bekomme ich das HUD komplett auf den Center Monitor zurück? Weil ist super nervig wenn die Minimap zB oben links in der Ecke ist :/


Gruß
Sn0w1


----------



## exa (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*



the.hai schrieb:


> die R9 290 kann alle ausgänge gleichzeitig nutzen, also auch alle drei "normalen" ausgänge (2xdvi und hdmi) das konnten die hd7xxx nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind doch mal gute News... wie sieht es mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen aus, auch da ein Fortschritt? Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## vitaminski (28. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
keine Ahnung ob mein Problem hier schon mal angesprochen wurde... hab leider nicht die Geduld alles durchzulesen.

Ich nutze eine Powercolor HD 6870 eyefinity6 in einem Medienserver für Visuals mit Beamern die ich mittels aktiven miniDP auf VGA betreibe.
Das System läuft mit Win7 8 GB Ram und 15k SAS HDs.

Erster Ausgang...Monitor miniDP auf DVID 1980x1200... läuft wunderbar.
Zweiter und dritter Ausgang miniDP auf VGA (Beamer) 1280x 800... läuft bestens.
Beim vierten Ausgang lässt sich die Auflösung nur mehr auf *800 x 600* einstellen
Beim fünften Ausgang gar nur mehr auf *640 x 480*.
Den letzten Ausgang hab ich noch nie verwendet.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem und hat eine Lösung?
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## TheFeinkoster (2. März 2014)

Hallo, 
ich habe leider keine Antwort auf die Vorhergehende Frage sondern selbst eine.
Ich habe heute mein erstes Eyfinity ausprobiert; 3 Monitrore:
2x 19" - 4:3 Monitore 1280*1024 für die seiten
1x 24" - 16:9 Full HD für die Mitte.
Ich hatte vorab gehofft, das es möglich wäre die volle Breite des 24ers auszunützen sodass ich eine Auflösung von 4480x1024 hätte, es klappt allerdings nur so das alle Monitore die identische Auflösung haben ich also nur 3840*1024 habe und das Bild auf dem 24er absolut *WÜRG* aussieht. Wusste vorher leider nicht das die Auflösung wirklich identisch sein muss(hätte wohl vorher bei euch nachlesen sollen!!). Gut naja ich dachte vielleicht gibt es doch noch eine Möglichkeit die Auflösung zu ändern.... bitte.
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Da hilft nur SoftTH(siehe Signatur) oder neue Monitore.


----------



## TheFeinkoster (2. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Da hilft nur SoftTH(siehe Signatur) oder neue Monitore.


 
oh super, hab schon davon gehört leider war es mir ohne Anleitung zu kompliziert bzw hab es nicht zum laufen bekommen. Werds versuchen danke schonmal


edit: funktioniert das nur mit dx9 spielen?


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*



TheFeinkoster schrieb:


> edit: funktioniert das nur mit dx9 spielen?


Das geht (aktuell) nur mit DX9 (und kleiner).
Die meisten "DX11 Games" haben eh noch einen DX9 Modus, deshalb seh ich das nicht als soo schlimm. 

Der gleiche Luxus wie Eyefinity/ NV-Surround ist es aber natürlich nicht. Nur leider haben die beiden großen halt immer noch keine Lust variable Auflösungen anzubieten(technisch können tun sie das, sonst wäre auch keine "bezel correction" möglich).


----------



## vitaminski (5. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Hat keiner eine Idee was das Problem sein könnte? Mod?



vitaminski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> keine Ahnung ob mein Problem hier schon mal angesprochen wurde... hab leider nicht die Geduld alles durchzulesen.
> 
> Ich nutze eine Powercolor HD 6870 eyefinity6 in einem Medienserver für Visuals mit Beamern die ich mittels aktiven miniDP auf VGA betreibe.
> ...


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Sorry, da kann ich nur an AMD direkt verweisen.


----------



## Raven555 (23. März 2014)

Hey
Ich habe mir erst vor ein paar tagen 3 neue Monitore und eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft.
Die Monitore sind 3x Dell U2414H und die Grafikkarte ist die R9 270 (ohne X).
Heute habe ich erstmal mit 2 Bildschirmen das Eyefinity ausprobiert und schon bin ich am verzweifeln -.-
Mein erster Monitor der über Displayport angeschlossen ist wird richtig angezeigt und hat die Auflösung von 1920x1080.
Mein zweiter Monitor allerdings ist über HDMI angeschlossen und hat nur die Auflösung 1080p.
Das Resultat davon ist das einer meiner Monitore nicht zu 100% ausgenutzt wird und ich an allen Seiten des Monitors schwarze Balken habe.
Da ich ein kompletter Anfänger bin habe ich im AMD Catalyst Control Center alles mal lustig angeklickt aber was ich auch versuche es verändert sich nichts an dem Problem.
Habe auch schon versucht die Einstellungen an meinem Monitor direkt zu verändern aber vergebens.

Ich hoffe das mir da einer helfen kann denn sonst währen die knapp 1000 Euro für den Mülleimer gewesen =(

mfg Raven


Hier noch ein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (23. März 2014)

1080p = 1920x1080 ???

Also da kann was nicht stimmen, welche auflösungen sind genau eingestellt, bzw gehen nicht höher?

Such mal die Funktion OVERSCAN, die behebt die schwarzen ränder normalerweise. http://i.stack.imgur.com/ZKd0B.png


----------



## Raven555 (23. März 2014)

Der Overscan hat funktioniert, die Monitore werden jetzt gleich angezeigt, danke 

Also meine Monitore zeigen mir in den Einstellungen an, das der eine auf 1920x1080 läuft und der andere auf 1080p

Mal 2 Bilder:

Der Monitor der über Displayport angeschlossen ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Monitor der über HDMI angeschlossen ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (23. März 2014)

aber wiegesagt 1080p und 1920x1080 ist das gleiche^^

1080p sagt aber noch mehr aus, als nur die auflösung, schau mal: HD 1080p - Alles über die HDTV Königsklasse


----------



## Pyromanuel (10. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Hi Leute, bin grad auf der Suche nach einer eyefinity-Lösung. Hab hier die Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, ich hoffe mal die Aussage von the.hai trifft bei der 290 ohne "X" auch zu?



the.hai schrieb:


> die R9 290 kann alle ausgänge gleichzeitig nutzen, also auch alle drei "normalen" ausgänge (2xdvi und hdmi) das konnten die hd7xxx nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab hier nämlich n kleines Problem und brauche Ratschläge, wie sich das am besten (und günstig) lösen lässt:

Hab mir BenQ EW2740L, 27" gekauft bevor ich wusste wie das mit den drei Displays und eyefinity funktioniert. Möchte jetzt drei Monitore haben, bestenfalls natürlich drei mal den selben, doch jetzt stellt sich heraus, dass mein Monitor nur 2xHDMI und 1xVGA besitzt, nix DisplayPort.

1. Kann ich mit meiner Karte trotzdem 3 BenQ EW2740L, 27" betreiben? Was ist die günstigste Adapterlösung? Läuft sowas überhaupt stabil genug? Hab hier im Thread überflogen, dass es manchmal bei Adapter-Orgien zu Komplikationen kommen kann. Am schönsten würde mein Schreibtisch ja aussehen, wenn alle drei Monitore gleich sind und jetzt sitz ich nunmal auf dem EW2740L. Bin mit dem auch echt zufrieden!
2. Sollte ich lieber zwei andere Monitore anschaffen, die DP können? Dann würde ich die wohl am liebsten daisy-chainen. Wäre ja doof wenn ich in der Zukunft eine andere Grafikkarte habe, die meine Veradapterung der 1. Lösung nicht verträgt, die Konfiguration 2xDP 1xHDMI scheint mir etwas zukunftssicherer. Kann mir jemand nen Monitor mit DisplayPort, 1080p und 27" empfehlen, der neben meinem aktuellen EW2740L gut aussieht? Die Eigenschaften sollten aber dem EW2740L möglichst ähneln, sieht sonst bestimmt kacke aus.
3. Also R9 290 (2xDVI 1xHDMI 1xDP) und EW2740L 27" (2xHDMI 1xVGA), fällt da jemandem noch eine andere Lösung ein?

btw, wo ich grad "overscan" lese... kann mir mal wer verraten wozu over- und underscan gut sind? Hab anfangs mit meinem neuen Monitor voll Schiss gehabt, weil da so ein schwarzer Rand war der nicht wegging. Mein ccc hat nämlich spassigerweise per default für den neuen Monitor einfach mal underscan (oder war es overscan?) aktiviert und mein Bild geschrumpft+verkrüppelt. Google konnte mir dann sehr bald helfen, doch ich frag mich immernoch jedes Mal wenn ich overscan lese "wtf?!".

Grüße
Manuel


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2014)

Du brauchst nur zwei davon, dann geht es.
http://www.amazon.de/AmazonBasics-H...qid=1397155336&sr=8-1&keywords=basic+hdmi+dvi
Probleme mit Adaptern gibt es eigentlich nur bei den Aktiven ganz selten.

Overscan ist eigentlich ein Überbleibsel aus Analogzeiten. Manche aktuellen Fernseher neigen zeigen aber auch(vollkommen unnötig) Over/Underscan wenn man nicht die native Auflösung nutzt.


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2014)

jup, du brauchst nur 2xdvi-hdmi adapter und gut ists 

ich hab momentan zwei direkt über dvi und einen direkt über dp angeschlossen, nutze aber auch kein eyefinity mehr. zocken auf 2560x1440 reicht aus^^


----------



## uk3k (12. April 2014)

Raven555 schrieb:


> Der Overscan hat funktioniert, die Monitore werden jetzt gleich angezeigt, danke
> 
> Also meine Monitore zeigen mir in den Einstellungen an, das der eine auf 1920x1080 läuft und der andere auf 1080p
> 
> ...


 
Wie The.Hai schon angemerkt hat:
1920x1080 == 1080p

Warum die unterschiedliche Anzeige? 
Der TFT am DP hält sich durch den verwendeten Anschluss für einen PC-Monitor, darum gibt er das in der IT übliche Format 1920x1080 an.
Der TFT am HDMI hält sich durch den verwendeten Anschluss für einen TV, darum gibt er das im Entertaimentbereich übliche Format 1080p an und zudem wurde auch noch Underscan (eig. für analoge TV) aktviert

Underscan sollte eigentlich automatisch deaktiviert werden sobald eine Eyefinity-Anzeigengruppe erstellst!

@ vitaminski

Auch hier mal explizit eine Eyefinity-Anzeigengruppe eingerichtet? Wenn nicht, werden sich wohl der Displaymanager vom Windows und der Treiber gegenseitig im Weg stehen. Eventuell verrätst du auch noch wie der Desktop auf den Monitoren aufgeteilt sein soll? Einfach geklont oder gestreckt?

mfg


----------



## BertB (12. April 2014)

@ pyromanuel:  geht mit 2x dvi und 1x hdmi direkt, ohne adapter
habe es probiert
früher hatte ich dafür ne 6870flex, die extra nen zusatzchip hatte
mit der 290er gehts auch so
meine monitore haben auch kein dp

welche kaufen mit dp ist aber sicher auch keine falsche überlegung, 
die sind halt meist teurer (oder mittlerweile nicht mehr? glaub schon noch)


----------



## Ph1lloops (13. April 2014)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mir gerne ein System mit 6 Monitoren zum Börsenhandel aufbauen.

Ich stelle euch meine Bestellung mal rein und würde mich freuen, ob ihr mir sagen könnt, ob das alles so geht.

1x 2048MB PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition Eyefinity 6 Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
6x 24" (60,96cm) Asus VE Serie VE248H schwarz 1920x1080 1xHDMI
6x Sapphire Active Mini DisplayPort Adapter DVI-D: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Dazu kommt dann noch die passende Halterung.
Ich benutze Windows 8.1.

Vielen dank für euren Rat!


Philipp


----------



## the.hai (13. April 2014)

was für ein board soll genutzt werden? bei börsenhandel würde ich zwei kleine grafikkarten nehmen, dann kannste 6 monitore anschließen und bist nur bei der hälfte der kosten. natürlich muss das board das können. z.b. 2x http://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-r5-230-flex-11233-00-20g-a1096595.html da haste deine 6 monitore 


wenns unbedingt die teure eyefinity grafikkarte sein muss:

also ich würde definitiv monitore mit displayport nehmen, die 20€ adapter kannste dir sparen und kommst billiger weg. außerdem haben die adapter manchmal kontaktprobleme, wenn man mal kurz drankommt oder so.


z.b.*24" (60,96cm) LG Electronics Flatron 24MB35PY-B schwarz*


----------



## BertB (13. April 2014)

lieber keine adapter, wenn sichs vermeiden lässt,
seh ich auch so


----------



## Ph1lloops (13. April 2014)

Das Mainboard was ich habe, wird von Everest nicht erkannt, da steht unbekannt. Aber ich hab mal reingeguckt und gesehen, dass nur ein Steckplatz für Grafikkarten vorhanden ist. Ich würde gerne meinen Bildschirm verwenden, da ich diesen bereits 1x habe und ich diesen dann nur noch 5 mal kaufen müsst. Gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## the.hai (13. April 2014)

Ph1lloops schrieb:


> Das Mainboard was ich habe, wird von Everest nicht erkannt, da steht unbekannt. Aber ich hab mal reingeguckt und gesehen, dass nur ein Steckplatz für Grafikkarten vorhanden ist. Ich würde gerne meinen Bildschirm verwenden, da ich diesen bereits 1x habe und ich diesen dann nur noch 5 mal kaufen müsst. Gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten?


 
okay, unter den rahmenbedingungen bleibt deine variante (7870 eyefinity + adapter) oder evtl ne externe grafikkarte. damit kenn ich mich aber leider nicht aus und kann da nichts empfehlen, bzw weiß nicht, ob es da was "günstiges" mit vielen ausgängen gibt.


----------



## Ph1lloops (13. April 2014)

Ich hab mir jetzt 4 Mal den Bildschirm bestellt, den du vorgeschlagen hast. Und ich benutze zwei meiner alten Bildschirme mit Adapter. Meinst du, bei diesem LG Monitor ist ein Display Port Kabel mit dabei, oder muss man sowas noch zu dem Bildschirm dazu kaufen?


----------



## BertB (13. April 2014)

vermutlich muss man kaufen


----------



## the.hai (13. April 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> vermutlich muss man kaufen


 
würde ich auch vermuten.


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (20. April 2014)

Hi Leute,

ich habe Probleme mit meinem Eyefinity-Setup/Rechner und bin mir ziemlich sicher dass es damit zusammen hängt.
Nachfolgend ein Link, wo ich das Problem genau erläutert habe:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...dem-bsods-und-spielabstuerze.html#post6353069

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Greetz der Stiefel


----------



## Falcon (22. April 2014)

Ph1lloops schrieb:


> 1x 2048MB PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition Eyefinity 6 Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
> 6x 24" (60,96cm) Asus VE Serie VE248H schwarz 1920x1080 1xHDMI
> 6x Sapphire Active Mini DisplayPort Adapter DVI-D: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> ...


 
Für die 20€ Aufpreis pro Monitor gibt es gleich einen ordentlichen Monitor mit DisplayPort... Ohne den Adapter Krampf.


----------



## Ph1lloops (23. April 2014)

Hey Leute,
Ich habe mir jetzt das System aufgebaut, dass ich einige Antworten zuvor hier reingeschrieben habe. 
Habe eine Club 3D HD7870 Eyefinity 6 Karte und dazu 6 Bildschriem (2 davon mit aktiv Adapter, 4 mit direkt Minidp->DP ohne Adapter)
Egal welchen der 6 Bildschirme ich auf den ersten DP der Grafikkarte stecke, er spinnt und geht immer wieder aus und an. Ich habe den neuesten AMD Catalyst Control Center Treiber installiert (zwei Mal bereits) Es muss ja eigentlich an der Grafikkarte liegen oder?
benutze Win 8.1 64 Bit


----------



## the.hai (23. April 2014)

passiert das immer?

- nur ein monitor an der graka, jegliche möglichkeit des anschlusses

- alle monitore an der graka


----------



## Ph1lloops (24. April 2014)

Ja, das passiert immer. Ich habe drei verschiedene Monitore zum testen. Welche mit direkt DP anschluss, und welche mit Aktiven Adapter. Egal welchen Monitor ich anschließe, schließe ich ihn am DP1 der Grafikkarte an, spinnt dieser rum. Das Bild verzerrt sich und geht immer wieder an und aus. Öffne ich ein Spiel, wirds ganz dramatisch. Die anderen 5 DP Anschlüsse funktionieren mit allen Monitoren einwandfrei.


----------



## Mitchpuken (25. April 2014)

Bei mir sind Videos auf Youtube und Twitch im Vollbild nicht richtig dargestellt. Auf den seitlichen Monitoren sind jeweils 3-4cm vom Bild zu sehen und das sieht nicht nur unschön aus, sondern lässt die beiden Monitore ziemlich flackern, weil ja der Rest schwarz ist bis auf die paar cm.


@Ph1lloops
Konnte nicht rauslesen, ob du auch schon mit 5 Monitoren, aber dafür dem problematischen Anschluss probiert hast.


----------



## BennHi (8. Mai 2014)

Würden folgende Setups funktionieren? (für 3 Bildschirme)

DVI-D + DVI-D + HDMI (+ aktiver converter auf VGA)
DVI-D + HDMI (+ akt. conv. auf VGA) + DP (+ aktiver adapter auf DVI single link)
DVI-D + DVI-D + DP (+ aktiver adapter auf DVI single link)

Ich habe eine R9 290 von Sappire die ja leider nur DVI-D neben den anderen Digitalen Ausgängen hat (einer meiner Bildschirme braucht VGA).

Ich hab aber davon gehört, dass es bei manchen Laptops die Funktion gibt ein Analoges Signal durch die HDMI-Buchse auszuspucken, deswegen gibt es auch passive HDMI-VGA Adapter... aber geht das auch mit einer R2 290? wohl eher nicht oder?

EDIT: Würde auch soetwas gehen:?

DVI-D + DVI-D + DP (+ VGA Apapter á la http://www.amazon.de/CSL-Displaypor..._sbs_ce_6?ie=UTF8&refRID=0C0939DET32YWN0P0GVZ )


----------



## the.hai (8. Mai 2014)

Sag einfach mal welche endgeräte angeschlossen werden sollen, ich seh bei den adaptereien nich durch.


----------



## BennHi (8. Mai 2014)

Also als Ausgänge sind vorhanden:
DVI-D
DVI-D
HDMI Typ A
DisplayPort

Angeschlossen werden soll:
2x
DVI oder VGA
1x
nur VGA

(Sind schon etwas ältere 22" mit 1680x1020)


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Eigentlich würde ich erwarten dass einer der DVI-Anschlüsse noch einen Analogteil hat. Zumindest bis zur letzten Generation war das immer so. Dann würde ich dort einen passiven Adapter nehmen und daneben DVI und HDMI->DVI(ebenfalls passiv) nutzen.
Edit: Ok, natives VGA scheint laut Google wirklich nicht vorhanden. Dann hilft es nur aktiv darauf zu wandeln oder einen anderen Monitor zu kaufen(gebraucht bist du bei dem Format in der 50€ Klasse, da lohnt der Adapter kaum).


----------



## BennHi (8. Mai 2014)

Ja ich hab mich auch darüber gewundert, dass es keinerlei analogen Output gibt. Is aber wohl so...

Wo bekommt man denn heute noch 22" mit 16:10?? selbst gebraucht wirds da eng...


----------



## the.hai (8. Mai 2014)

wie schon bemerkt, hat die r9 290 nur 2xdvi-d, hdmi und dp.

für deine variante müsstest du über nen dp->vga adapter gehen 

das geht aber noch vom preis her: Delock Displayport Adapter für VGA 15pol Buchse (61848)


----------



## Timichino (18. Mai 2014)

Seid gegrüßt!
ich besitze seit geraumer Zeit ein Triplescreensetup mit 3 Asus 24" Full Hd Bildschirmen (60Hz,VA,1ms)

Nun überlege ich, in meiner Tripple Monitor Halterung den mittleren 24"er gegen einen 27" Monitor mit WQHD Auflösung (QNIX ca. 96Hz) zu holen.
Das Eyefinity spielen damit flach fällt ist mir klar.
Es geht mir dabei aber um die Aktivität der Monitore. Wenn ich den WQHD in der Mitte positioniere und zwei 24"er links und rechts daneben hänge. Funktionieren dann beide 24 Zoller im Desktopmodus?
Kann ich während ich auf dem 27"er Spiele zocke mir links und rechts auf den 24"ern Websites anzeigen lassen?

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht?


----------



## unLieb (18. Mai 2014)

Warum sollte das nicht gehen? Jetzt geht es doch auch vermute ich? 

Du änderst ja nur die Größe des Bildschirms aber nicht die Auflösung!


----------



## the.hai (18. Mai 2014)

Timichino schrieb:


> Seid gegrüßt!
> ich besitze seit geraumer Zeit ein Triplescreensetup mit 3 Asus 24" Full Hd Bildschirmen (60Hz,VA,1ms)
> 
> Nun überlege ich, in meiner Tripple Monitor Halterung den mittleren 24"er gegen einen 27" Monitor mit WQHD Auflösung (QNIX ca. 96Hz) zu holen.
> ...


 
Ich habe es so, FHD-WQHD-FHD. klappt alles wunderbar vom setup und auch der größen unterschied ist kein problem (24/27/24). Spielen tu ich nur mittig und somit bleibt rechts immer outlook ooffen und links mozilla mit dem ganzen schrott 



unLieb schrieb:


> Warum sollte das nicht gehen? Jetzt geht es doch auch vermute ich?
> 
> Du änderst ja nur die Größe des Bildschirms _*aber nicht die Auflösung*_!


 
und jetzt lies dir das nochmal durch...


----------



## unLieb (18. Mai 2014)

Okay WQHD. Nichts desto trotz hat das doch nichts mehr mit Eyefinity zu tun, und daher irgendwie hier im Thema fehl am Platz. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## the.hai (18. Mai 2014)

unLieb schrieb:


> Okay WQHD. Nichts desto trotz hat das doch nichts mehr mit Eyefinity zu tun, und daher irgendwie hier im Thema fehl am Platz. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


 
Für mich ist das hier die Anlaufstelle für Multimonitoring und seine Probleme mit ATI Graka. Eyefinity ist ja nur ein kleiner Teil und funzt eigentlich echt einfach.


----------



## Timichino (18. Mai 2014)

Danke the.hai, das gleiche hab ich auch vor. bin nur von ausgegangen man braucht ne eyefinity Gruppe um 3 monitore gleichzeitig zu betreiben.


----------



## the.hai (19. Mai 2014)

Eyefinity macht ja nur mehrere monitore mit gleicher auflösung zu einem. Ne normale multi monitor umgebung mit verschiedenen auflösungen ist kein problem. Dabei wird dann jeder monitor auch einzeln erkannt.


----------



## Deimos (27. Mai 2014)

Eyefinity funktioniert mit dem neuesten Catalyst nun offenbar auch bei Monitoren mit verschiedenen Auflösungen:



> AMD Eyefinity enhancements:
> 
> Mixed Resolution Support
> A new architecture providing brand new capabilities
> ...


 
AMD Catalyst 14.6 Beta V1.0 für Windows und Linux | Planet 3DNow!


----------



## Olstyle (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

OMG, muss ich so schnell wie möglich testen.


----------



## BertB (27. Mai 2014)

uhh,
21:9 + 2x full hd auf den seiten könnt ich mal probieren


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Also 2x 1280x1024 + 1xFullHD kombiniert zu 4480x1080 geht. Inklusive passend gegeneinander verschieben. Allerdings ist die GUI noch ziemlich buggy und Display Fusion rechnet noch nicht damit dass man einen Desktop in drei ungleiche Teile teilen will.

Und was ich bis dahin auf jeden Fall brauch: wie heißt der Richtige Hotkey zum umstellen EF vs. erweitert (also die Bezeichnung im CCC)?


----------



## phoenix-2305 (30. Mai 2014)

Wie stellt man ein, dass ich auf einem Monitor das Spiel hab und auf dem zweiten fb & skype?


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Eyefinity aus und erweiterter Desktop an.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (31. Mai 2014)

Ist es auch möglich, für den fb/skype Monitor die iGPU des i5 zu nutzen und für den Rest die 7850?
Vor allem WIE


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Hat zwar nichts mit EF zu tun, geht aber. Einfach im Bios die iGPU auf dauerann stellen und den Monitor entsprechend anschließen. Solang noch Anschlüsse an der Graka frei sind würd ich aber nur die nutzen, das spart Stress mit Treibern.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (2. Juni 2014)

Hi 

Gibt es eine möglichkeit Eyfinity mit:  

19" Pivot - 24" - 19" Pivot

...zu nutzen ?

Ich habe bis jetzt nur SLi mit 3x 19" benutzt und dort konnte ich entweder alle drehen (Pivot) oder alle normal nutzen....

mfg klim


----------



## the.hai (2. Juni 2014)

Deimos schrieb:


> Eyefinity funktioniert mit dem neuesten Catalyst nun offenbar auch bei Monitoren mit verschiedenen Auflösungen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Zitat: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/88308-amd-ati-eyefinity-thread-148.html#post6469573


----------



## 0815klimshuck (2. Juni 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Zitat: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/88308-amd-ati-eyefinity-thread-148.html#post6469573


 

Ja das geht ab dem 14.6 BETA Treiber doch kann man dort auch nicht die 19" drehen ! Ergo : das war nicht die Frage 

trotzdem Danke...

mfg


----------



## the.hai (2. Juni 2014)

0815klimshuck schrieb:


> Ja das geht ab dem 14.6 BETA Treiber doch kann man dort auch nicht die 19" drehen ! Ergo : das war nicht die Frage
> 
> trotzdem Danke...
> 
> mfg


 
hast du es probiert?

Quelle bitte...

rein theoretisch sollte es kein problem darstellen, pivot ist ja nicht gerade ein hexenwerk...


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2014)

19 24 19 geht, hab ich selbst versucht. Mit Pivot hab ich nicht versucht, geht laut release Notes aber auch.
Was noch nicht richtig geht ist das Umschalten per Hotkey. Wenn ich von EF Config auf Ext Config oder zurück wechsel sind danach erstmal alle Bildschirme aus und ich bekomm nur wieder ein Bild wenn ich einen Monitor ab- und wieder anschließe.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (2. Juni 2014)

Leute wenn ich alle dreh (Pivot) gehts ! doch wenn ich nur die äußeren 19" drehe, der 24" soll nicht gedreht werden,
 gehts nicht !

mach ich was falsch oder gehts nur mit zusatz tools oder garnicht


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2014)

Mit SoftTH geht es auf jeden Fall. Laut Release Notes soll(!) PLP wie deine Config gerne genannt wird in der aktuellen Beta von AMD aber auch gehen.

Was passiert denn wenn du beim EF Dialog unten links auf "use current arrangement"/"aktuelle Konfiguration nutzen" klickst?


----------



## 0815klimshuck (2. Juni 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit SoftTH geht es auf jeden Fall. Laut Release Notes soll(!) PLP wie deine Config gerne genannt wird in der aktuellen Beta von AMD aber auch gehen.
> 
> Was passiert denn wenn du beim EF Dialog unten links auf "use current arrangement"/"aktuelle Konfiguration nutzen" klickst?


 

kann ich dir garnicht genau sagen... hab ich gestern Abend probiert... 

bin jetzt noch auf Arbeit, werde es nachher zu Hause nochmals testen und berichten 

aber nochmals Danke für deine Mühe 

ggf. SoftTH testen

mfg Klim


----------



## marki0816 (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hatte mich schon total auf die beta 14.6 gefreut, dass ich endlich mit meinen Monitoren mit den nativen Auflösungen zocken kann (1*mal 1920*1200 und 2mal 2048*1152), aber bei mir gibts die Funktion "mixed resolution" nicht (kommt nicht im eyefinity menü...)...habs unter Windows 7 und Windows 8.1 probiert, aber die gibts nirgends....

Hab eine Sapphire Flex HD 6970 (sollte aber eigentlich nicht an der "alten" Karte liegen - wird ja vom Treiber unterstützt). Hat jemand ne Idee worans liegen kann? Bei wem funktioniert die Funtkion "mixed resolutions"? Was habt ihr für ne Karte?

Danke + Gruß
Marki0816


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2014)

Hier:
AMD is finally moving to fill the gap
Hatte auch wer ein Problem mit ner älteren Karte.

Könnte also durchaus daran liegen dass du keine GCN Karte hast.

Ich bin jedenfalls auf 7970 und da geht es.


----------



## samoth (6. Juni 2014)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe heute zwangsläufig zum ersten Mal Kontakt mit der Eyefinity-Technologie machen müssen. Folgende Hardware ist vorhanden: 

- PC mit Windows 7, 64 Bit
- ATI FirePro 2460 (inkl. 4x Mini Display Port auf DVI Adapter)
- 2x iiyama 27 Zoll (ProLite B2780HSU)
- 1x iiyama 24 Zoll (B2409HDS)

Was möchte er nun? Die drei Monitore sollen an diesem Rechner laufen - am liebsten jeder für sich. Ich habe nun auf der Schachtel die Info gefunden, dass der "quad output" in zwei Paare geteilt ist und die Displays in jedem Paar die selben sein müssen. Jeder für sich kann ich dann wohl abschreiben :-/.

Nun habe ich ein Paar aus den beiden 27 Zoll Monitoren gebildet. Leider bringe ich es nicht fertig, den dritten Monitor anzusprechen. Er bleibt einfach schwarz. Ich nutze den aktuellen Treiber für die Grafikkarte.

Was mache ich falsch bzw. wie komme ich nun an den dritten Monitor?

Vielen Dank vorab 

Gruß
Samoth


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Das was du vor hast hat an sich nichts mit Eyefinity zu tun. Vielmehr scheint wieder der Klassiker vor zu liegen: Einer der Adapter muss aktiv sein.

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich aber eher die Karte durch eine R7 260X ersetzen. Die kann alle Anschlüsse ohne Adapter gleichzeitig nutzen und kostet die Hälfte.
Auch die einfache Kombi aus integrierter Grafik(so vorhanden) und "beliebiger" Graka sollte für den beschriebenen Aufbau ausreichen.


----------



## samoth (10. Juni 2014)

Moin Oldstyle,  danke für die Antwort! Hat nichts mit Eyefinity zu tun? Interessant.  

Könntest du das mit dem Adapter ein bisschen näher beschreiben? Es ist nämlich so, dass mein Bekannter die Graka von einem seiner Distributoren (B2B) bekommen hat und diese nur gegen eine Gebühr zurückgenommen wird. Er meinte daraufhin, dass er in diesem Fall eine Matrox (400 €) kaufen wird, weil er weiß, dass diese einwandfrei funktioniert. 

Eine Onboard-Grafikkarte hat er leider nicht.  Wenn ich ihm da mit einem simplen Adapter aushelfen könnte, wäre das eine klasse Leistung! Bei der Karte waren ja vier Adapterkabel dabei. Wie sollte ich nun vorgehen? 

Viele Grüße 
Samoth


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Die Geschichte mit aktiven/passiven Adaptern ist eigentlich im Startpost schon erklärt.
Solang die Anforderung "viele Monitore in 2D" ist, ist die sicherste Lösung so lange mehr der billigsten verfügbaren Karte zu verbauen bis die Anschlüsse reichen.


----------



## samoth (11. Juni 2014)

Servus,

leider sind wir zu spät dran. Die Matrox ist nun eingebaut und lief vom Start weg reibungslos mit den drei Monitoren. Ich habe mich noch ein bisschen zum informiert und hier noch eine interessante Erklärung für die Thematik gefunden: Bericht: ATi Eyefinity 2010 (Seite 2) - ComputerBase. Evtl. hilft es dem einen oder anderen mal weiter...

Danke für die Tipps 

Gruß
Samoth


----------



## the.hai (11. Juni 2014)

samoth schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> leider sind wir zu spät dran. Die Matrox ist nun eingebaut und lief vom Start weg reibungslos mit den drei Monitoren. Ich habe mich noch ein bisschen zum informiert und hier noch eine interessante Erklärung für die Thematik gefunden: Bericht: ATi Eyefinity 2010 (Seite 2) - ComputerBase. Evtl. hilft es dem einen oder anderen mal weiter...
> 
> ...



das steht doch bereits alles auf der ersten seite.

wenn man jetzt ne matrox eingebaut hat für 400€ nur um nen paar monitore anzuschließen,  dann auweia.... geldverschwendung pur


----------



## Speedguru (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich kann ebenfalls mit meiner HD 5870 nicht auf das mixed Monitor Setup zugreifen


----------



## samoth (20. Juni 2014)

Hi, 

schon mit dem Tipp wg. dem aktiven Adapter versucht?

Gruß
Samoth


----------



## sfc (22. Juni 2014)

Kann man eigentlich vier Monitore an einer R9 280X betreiben, wobei man man von der Graka die beiden DVI-Ausgänge und HDMI (mit DVI-Adapter) und den DVI-Ausgang des H97-Board nutzt? Dabei sollten alle Schirme ein eigenes Bild haben und nichts gespiegelt sein.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

So wie beschrieben nicht. Wenn du einen aktiven DP-Adapter oder auch den zweiten Anschluss des Mainboards nutzt geht es. Drei RAMDACs haben nur die "echten" R9 Karten, die umgelabelte HD7970 nicht.


----------



## sfc (23. Juni 2014)

Also ginge es, wenn man zwei Monitore an die Grafikkarte und zwei ans Mainboard hängt? Ein Kumpel von mir würde sich gerne das genannte Setup zusammenstellen. Im Moment benutzt er eine GTX 580 und hat je zwei Monitore an der Graka und zwei am Mainboard hängen. Mich wundert, dass das überhaupt funktioniert, weil Fermi ja eigentlich noch gar nicht so viele Monitore können dürfte.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Die zwei am Mainboard werden von der CPU/iGPU und nicht von der Grafikkarte befeuert.


----------



## Syamasundara (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin neu bei Euch und recht froh dieses Forum gefunden zu haben. Seit dem Erscheinen von Anno 1404 nutze ich Efinity.
Habe auch schon fleißig gelesen. Denn mir brennt ein warscheinlich gestorbenes Thema krass unter den Fingernägeln.
Seit dem Ergattern meiner neuen Graka aus der Flex-Edidition-Serie von Sapphire, krampfe ich mit Screen-Tearing (auf dem Desktop mit eingeschaltetem Aero und im Spiel sowieso) rum. 
Hat sich diesbezüglich irgendetwas (außer der Empfehlung eine Karte mit drei identischen Anschlüssen zu kaufen) getan???
Auf meiner alten Vapor x 5870 rev1 mit 2GB gibts das nicht.

Mein System: Windows 7 64bit 
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme6 Intel Z77
CPU: Intel i7-3770K - 3,5 GHz Quad-Core ------- (nicht übertacktet)
GRAKA: 2048MB Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Vapor-X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 ------ (Aktueller Treiber / amd-catalyst-14.4)
Monitor: 3 x Acer X223W (22 Zoll) 
Netzgerät:  be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Netzteil (550 Watt)

Danke fürs Lesen
Grüße


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Hast du mal mit der Bildwiederholfrequenz gespielt? Im Spiel wäre sonst Vsync die Standardantwort, aber das wird beim Desktop ja eh genutzt.


----------



## Syamasundara (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo Olstyle,
Probieren tät ich es gerne mal wollen, wenn das Controlcenter mehrere Optionen anbieten würde. (siehe Anhang)
RadeonPro _Preview_R bietet im Tweak-Modus zwar eine manuelle Eingabe, aber auch dann verschwindet das Tearing nicht.


Dann nur mal nachgefragt.
Gibt es hier im Forum einen Marktplatz für An,- und Verkauf.
Und wenn, hat hier noch einer eine alte Sapphire Vapor X 5870 rev1 mit 2GB DDR 5 anzubieten?


----------



## the.hai (28. Juni 2014)

Syamasundara schrieb:


> Dann nur mal nachgefragt.
> Gibt es hier im Forum einen Marktplatz für An,- und Verkauf.
> Und wenn, hat hier noch einer eine alte Sapphire Vapor X 5870 rev1 mit 2GB DDR 5 anzubieten?


 
ja gibt es: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/marktplatz/68

und nein du darfst da noch nicht mitspielen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/announcements.html



> *Um den Handel in unserem Marktplatz problemlos zu gestalten, gelten  in diesem Unterforum gesonderte Regeln. Diese wurden zuletzt am  02.10.2013 aktualisiert und sind verbindlich für alle Nutzer des  Marktplatzes: Zu den Marktplatzregeln.
> Um  den Marktplatz einsehen und nutzen zu können, musst du mindestens 60  Tage registriert sein und 100 gezählte Beiträge verfasst haben.*


----------



## sezooma (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
habe leider ein Problem mit meine R9 280X von Sapphire. Und zwar möchte ich an diese 3 Bildschirme anschließen. 2x DVI und 1x HDMI (gezwungernermaßen).
Auf der Homepage und sonst überall steht, dass dies für ein Eyefinity Setup möglich wäre. Bei mir funktioniert das leider nicht. Es kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung, dass ich bei Aktivierung des 3. Monitors einen anderen deaktivieren muss.
Brauche ich wirklich einen Displayport Adapter!? Wollte eigtl extra keinen Adapter mehr kaufen müssen...
Danke schonmal


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2014)

Eine 280X ist technisch nur eine HD7xxx und braucht damit ab dem dritten Monitor Displayportanschlüsse/adapter.


----------



## BertB (3. Juli 2014)

selbst mit adapter kanns sein, dass es nicht geht,
hatte ich mit hd 6870 und nem sauteuren aktiven adapter,
-> ging nicht
hab mir dann ne sapphire flex gekauft, mit der gings

ne 290/290x geht sicher ohne displayport,
280x bin ich skeptisch


----------



## sezooma (3. Juli 2014)

Was für einen Adapter würde ich denn benötigen?
Gruß


----------



## Syamasundara (3. Juli 2014)

Dad Dingen hier
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00433C5Y4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1.
oder den hier
Sapphire Active Mini DisplayPort Adapter DVI-D: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

kenn deine Graka nicht im Detail...

Nur aufpassen........Möglichst nicht im Betriebsmodus rein oder ausstecken........Habe dadurch schon zwei von denen ins Nirvana geschickt.
Wurden mir aber alle ohne Mucken ersetzt.......hö
Also immer schön PC und Monitor ausschalten.
Gruß


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> selbst mit adapter kanns sein, dass es nicht geht,
> hatte ich mit hd 6870 und nem sauteuren aktiven adapter,
> -> ging nicht
> hab mir dann ne sapphire flex gekauft, mit der gings
> ...


Keine Ahnung was du da hattest, aber anscheinend waren es mehr als drei Monitore oder doch kein aktiver Adapter.


----------



## BertB (4. Juli 2014)

das ding hatte ne extra stromversorgung per usb,
war drei monitore,
habs vielleicht falsch zusammengebaut,
glaub aber nicht,

ist ne weile her, kann nicht mehr genau sagen,
das teil hab ich noch,
ich schau es mal nach, was es genau ist


----------



## sezooma (5. Juli 2014)

So Habe jetzt einen aktiven Adapter.
Eyefinity funktioniert auch auf dem Desktop, jedoch bei den Spielen wird mir die Auflösung zwar angezeigt aber das Spiel wird nicht auf allen drei Bildschirmen angezeigt.
mach ich irgendwas falsch?


----------



## BertB (5. Juli 2014)

DeLOCK Adapter Displayport Stecker > DVI-I 24+5 61855
das ding ist das,
in der beschreibung ist eyefinity erwähnt,

dachte, ich hätte viel mehr gezahlt,
ist aber auch bald 2 jahre her,

hat mit 6870 jedenfalls nicht funktioniert


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2014)

Von DeLOCK gibt es meines Wissens nach garkeine aktiven Adapter. Der verlinkte sieht aber wirklich so aus wie einer mit dem es gehen müsste. 




sezooma schrieb:


> So Habe jetzt einen aktiven Adapter.
> Eyefinity funktioniert auch auf dem Desktop, jedoch bei den Spielen wird mir die Auflösung zwar angezeigt aber das Spiel wird nicht auf allen drei Bildschirmen angezeigt.
> mach ich irgendwas falsch?


Wenn du die Auflösung im Spiel auswählst und übernimmst muss es auch auf allen Monitoren angezeigt werden. Je nach Spiel kann die Darstellung aber unterschiedlich gut damit umgehen.


----------



## sezooma (5. Juli 2014)

Wie schon geschrieben, den Adapter hab ich jetzt. Ist übrigens einer von Sapphire.
Mein Problem liegt jedoch in den Spielen. Da funktioniert Eyefinity irgendwie nicht... Aufm Desktop hab ich das ganz normal an, un sobald ich Witcher starte oder sei es Asassins creed oder oder oder. kommt das bild nur auf meinem mittleren Monitor...


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2014)

Du musst die Auflösung ja auch im Spiel auswählen. Einzig bei The Witcher 2 ist es ohne Tools dann immer noch so dass das Bild in der Mitte bleibt.


----------



## Woellnick (27. August 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich weiß zwar nicht ob das der richtige Fred ist aber ich probiers einfach mal:

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich an meine Grafikkarte (HD 6950) 3 Monitore (2 x Displayport, 1 x DVI) angeschlossen habe und diese mit Eyefinity betreiben möchte, was auch soweit funktioniert.
Allerdings wollte ich meinen Receiver (Pioneer VSX-921) über den HDMI Port der Grafikkarte anschließen. Und das funktioniert nur, wenn ich alle im erweiterten Modus betreibe. Sobald Eyfinity mit 3 Monitoren läuft, wird der Receiver getrennt.

Vielen Dank für Antworten


----------



## Tequilaomega (28. August 2014)

Hallo, 

also kann dir jetzt nicht 100%ig die richtige Antwort darauf geben. Aber vielleicht die Fehlersucher erleichtern.

Punkt 1 welche Anschlüsse bieten deine Monitore? 
Punkt 2 verwendest du Displayport Kabel zum Monitor oder sind es DP-Adapter z.B. auf DVI oder HDMI?
Punkt 3 Falls es wie vermutet um Displayport Adapter handelt sind diese Aktiv oder Passiv? 
Punkt 4 Hast du nach den Receiver noch einen TV welchen du ansteuerst oder nur für HDMI Audio? 

Bei den Karten ab HD 5000 war es glaub zwingend nötig das dass 3. Display über den Displayport bzw in Folge Displayport Adapter angesteuert wird. War bei meiner alten HD5850 auch so. Diesen teuren aktiven Displayport Adapter kaufen müssen. Hab Mittlerweile etliche hier rumliegen.  Das Wäre dann auch Möglich das du in deinen Fall auch für den Receiver benötigst. 

Würde selbst mal versuchen den Receiver über einen der DP mit passenden Adapter anzusteuern. Und die 3 TFT dann mit DVI, HDMI, und einen DP. 
Wenn du Glück hast, liegen bei dir genug passende Kabel und Adapter rum. 

Wenn aber der Receiver zwischen geschalten ist und danach ein Monitor angeschlossen ist der in die Eyefinity Gruppe soll, hab ich schon mehrfach mit bekommen das es zu Problemen mit der Auflösung und Skalierung kommen kann.


----------



## the.hai (28. August 2014)

jup genaue auflistung der hardware, adapter und kabel ist von nöten.


im normalen desktop modus funktionieren die 4 monitore gleichzeitig?


----------



## Tequilaomega (28. August 2014)

Die 6950 und 6970 haben alle soweit ich weiß das Eyefinity 6 Unterstützt.


----------



## the.hai (28. August 2014)

Tequilaomega schrieb:


> Die 6950 und 6970 haben alle soweit ich weiß das Eyefinity 6 Unterstützt.


 
es kommt auf die genaue karte drauf an, deshalb auch die genauen hardware bezeichnungen erwünscht


----------



## Woellnick (29. August 2014)

Ok das Problem hat sich weitgehend gelöst. Ich musste einfach nur über den CCC einstellen und nicht über die Windoof Einstellungen... 
Allerdings gibt es ein Neues: Ich wollte über einen Splitter Receiver und Beamer anschließen, nur blöderweise funzt dann kein 5.1 mehr. Anscheinend weil die Geräte kommunizieren und den größten gemeinsamen Nenner nutzen, was in diesem Fall Stereo ist. 
Da meine Grafikkarte leider kein Eyefinity 6 unterstützt (Variante mit 2x mini Dp, 2x Dvi, 1x HDMI) hab ich jetzt absolut keinen Plan wie ich das Problem lösen soll. 

Was würde passieren, wenn ich eine zweite, günstige Grafikkarte mit HDMI einbauen würde?
Durchschleifen durch den Receiver ist leider keine Option.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mitchpuken (31. August 2014)

Habe schon immer folgendes Problem was mich *bis jetzt* nicht wirklich gestört hat. Beim Surfen mit Eyefinity werden ca 4cm der Daten vom Rand des mittleren Monitores auf den Seitlichen dargestellt. Wenn ich Youtube auf Vollbild mache, das selbe!


----------



## TheLo0s (2. September 2014)

Moin Leute,
ich hab mal ne Frage an euch...

Und zwar möchte ich 3 Monitore ansteuern... Sind 3 unterschiedliche Geräte, ich liste die einfach mal auf wie ich die ansteuern möchte...

Links: LG E2422 - Anschluss mini DP ---> DP
Mitte: Samsung BX2431 - Anschluss HDMI ---> HDMI
Rechts: Samsung 245B - Anschluss DVI ---> DVI

GraKa: HD6950

Also alles ohne Adapter... Meine Frage dazu ist ob das so hinhaut? Ich bin einfach nicht schlau draus geworden ob das mit dem mini DP - DP Kabel geht oder ob zwingend ein aktiver Adapter rein muss (ich hab noch kein Kabel da, sonst würde ichs einfach probieren)...

Es geht mir dabei um Multimonitor im Office/Arbeitsbetrieb, gezockt wird nur auf einem Monitor 

Wäre cool falls ihr mir das beantworten könnt bevor ich wieder x Sachen bestellen muss bevors klappt 

Wenn die Frage schon beantwortet wurde, verzeiht mir bitte... Aber soviele Seiten wie der Thread hat, hatte ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust step by step durchzugehen...

Viele Grüße


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Da der LG einen DP-Anschluss hat ist das alles kein Problem  .


----------



## TheLo0s (2. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Da der LG einen DP-Anschluss hat ist das alles kein Problem  .


 
Ok Top! Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## JanHasenbichler (4. September 2014)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich hätte eine kleine Frage bzgl. 3 Monitoren.
Zu Hause habe ich eine XFX6870 Grafikkarte und hatte damit immer 2 Monitore betrieben. Nun habe ich zufällig einen dritten Monitor erhalten und will diesen nun auch an die Graka anschließen.
Ich weiß, dass ich zusätzlich zum HDMI und DVI Kabel nun einen der Mini Displayports benutzen muss und hab mir folgenden, wie es hier beschrieben wurde, gekauft Club3D mini Displayport zu DVI Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Heute habe ich ihn erhalten, bin aber nicht zu Hause, also probiere ich es gerade am Computer meines Bruders, der eine HD6950 (genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich jetzt nicht) verwendet und seine zwei Monitore über DVI angeschlossen sind. 
Nun kann ich aber trotzdem immer nur 2 Monitore gleichzeitig verwenden, auch wenn er den dritten erkennt. 

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt, das Problem zu lösen.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Hast du wirklich genau den Adapter oder "irgend einen" MiniDP-Adapter?


----------



## JanHasenbichler (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Wie auf dem Foto erkennbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe ich genau den Adapter, den ich im vorherigen Link gepostet habe. 
Das interessante ist nur, dass er auf der Verpackung anders aussieht.

Edit:
Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass es noch einen weiteren Club3D Adapter auf Amazon gibt Club3D mini Displayport zu DVI Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör Ist dies vielleicht derjenige, den ich kaufen hätte sollen? Aber wo liegt der Unterschied?

Edit 2: Ich habe mal den anderen bestellt und werde diesen zurücksenden. Beim anderen handelt es sich um die gleiche Modellnummer CAC-1152 wie es Marquis damals geschrieben hat (warum habe ich nicht gleich darauf geachtet)
Nochmals danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Mitchpuken (4. September 2014)

Der Adapter muss auf jedenfall ein "aktiver" Adapter sein. Bei deinem Link steht zwar in den Bewertungen, dass 3 Monitore funzen, aber falls doch nicht, weißt du warum. Von Sapphire gibt es noch einen guten aktiven Adapter

Sapphire aktiver Mini DisplayPort/Single-Link DVI Adapter (44000-03-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Sapphire aktiver DisplayPort/Single-Link DVI Adapter (44000-02-40R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## UltraRoob (11. Oktober 2014)

Nun ist ja ein neuer catalyst draußen, der 14.9 der laut Amd es erlaubt eyefinity mit unterschiedlichen Monitoren und Auflösungen zu betreiben. Da ich einen 1080p asus vh226h 16:9 Monitor und einen Phillips 190v 5:4 Monitor habe wollte ich das ganze natürlich gleich ausprobieren(ich besitze eine hd 6870 von powercolor, Referenzdesign und normale Ausführung) Nur wenn ich im Catalyst control center eine eyefinity Gruppe erstelle, wird mein 16:9 Monitor "runtergeregelt" auf die Auflösung des 5:4 Monitors, d.h. Ich habe auf meinem 16:9 Monitor   ein unscharfes und langgestrecktes Bild, die eyefinity Monitore werden im ccc als gleich große 5:4 Monitore dargestellt. Nach ewigem rumprobieren habe ich es noch immer nicht hinbekommen das ich ein mixed resulution eyefinity betreiben kann, trotz Treiber 14.9!
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir einer helfen könnte!
MfG Robert


----------



## UltraRoob (11. Oktober 2014)

Im Anhang nochmal ein Screenshot wie es sein sollte( von einem triple Monitor setup) und von mir, noch ohne eyefinity. wie zu sehen habe ich nicht die mixed dimensions alignments usw wie im screenshot vom triple setup.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Das geht leider nur ab GCN Karten. Mit meiner 7970 kann ich schon seit dem ersten Betatreiber Mixed Resolution fahren. Nur leider hing sich der Treiber immer auf wenn ich per Profil zwischen extended Desktop und Mixed-Eyefinity wechseln wollte. Mit dem Aktuellen hab ich noch nicht getestet ob das repariert wurde.


----------



## UltraRoob (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Schade, dann muss ich wohl Monitore kaufen ha ha.
Trotzdem danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Da würde ich eher die Graka wechseln. 7850 sollte es mittlerweile zu vernünftigen Preisen geben. 
Ansonst hilft SoftTH natürlich bei jedem noch so absurden Setup.


----------



## UltraRoob (11. Oktober 2014)

Soft TH hört(bzw sieht) sich interresant an, werds mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Basti 92 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

hat hier zufällig jemand Informationen zur Implementierung von gedrehten Monitoren in die Treiber für Eyefinity Anzeigegruppen? (PLP 1200x1600, 2560x1600, 1200x1600)
Denn auf SoftTh3 für DirextX10/11 zu warten macht nicht wirklich Sinn, da es immernoch ein dll Hook ist. Zwar läuft es relativ gut doch müsste es nicht sein.


MfG Basti


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Mit dem aktuellen Treiber müsste es eigentlich gehen.


----------



## Basti 92 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ok,

dann werde ich heute mal wieder die Treiber erneuern, doch vor einem Monat ging es noch nicht. Auch die Beta treiber konnten es nicht.
Ich gehe natürlich nun davon aus, dass du den unterschied in der Problematik zwischen *verschiedenen Auflösungen* und *verschieden gedrehten Monitoren* mit Eyefinity kennst.

EDIT1:
Also im 14.9 Treiber steht nur:


Spoiler



AMD Catalyst 14.9 Windows Release Notes
AMD Eyefinity enhancements


Mixed Resolution Support
A new architecture providing brand new capabilities
*Display groups can be created with monitors of different resolution  (including difference sizes and shapes)*
Users have a choice of how surface is created over the display group
Fill – legacy mode, best for identical monitors
Fit – create the Eyefinity surface using best available rectangular area with attached displays
Expand – create a virtual Eyefinity surface using desktops as viewports onto the surface
 
 
Eyefinity Display Alignment
Enables control over alignment between adjacent monitors
 
One-Click Setup
Driver detects layout of extended desktop
Can create Eyefinity display group using this layout in one click!
 
 



Was soviel bedeutet es werden Verschiedene Auflösungen mit verschiedenen Größen und Seitenverhältnissen aber keine Rotationen unterstützt. Doch heute Abend wissen wir alle mehr.

EDIT2:
Also der AMD 14.9 sowie der AMD Beta 14.9.1 können *keine* Eyefinity Anzeigegruppe über verschieden gedrehte Anzeigen spannen!


MfG Basti


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Der "One-Click-Setup" hat zum Teil Auflösungen produziert die man in der manuellen Einstellung nicht erreichen konnte. Das wäre noch einen Versuch wert. 
Da PLP ja eigentlich die gängigste Form von "verschiedenen Auflösungen" ist wäre ich davon ausgegangen dass das auch unterstützt wird.


----------



## Basti 92 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

Leider Steht die "One-Click-Setup" Funktion garnicht in einem PLP Setup zur Auswahl.
Ich habe mal ein Bild in den Angang gepackt. Hat noch jemand eine Idee?

Eine Lösung wäre möglicherweise, einen Monitortreiber zu schreiben, der den Monitor dreht und weiterhin als Querformat erkennt... doch das übersteigt meine Fertigkeiten.


MfG Basti


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Hast leider Recht, ich hatte es vorhin auch mal ausprobiert.


----------



## Jan565 (4. November 2014)

Wie ist das Eyefinity und einer HD7870? 

Ich habe vor im nächsten Jahr ein paar Rennspiele über Eyefinity zu zocken. Davor brauche ich noch 2 Monitore. Den ich gerade habe, bekomme ich günstig im Netz und dann wäre das schon was.

Ist es bei der Karte immer noch erforderlich einen DP zu DVI zu haben?


----------



## Dr0etker (4. November 2014)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Wie ist das Eyefinity und einer HD7870?
> 
> Ich habe vor im nächsten Jahr ein paar Rennspiele über Eyefinity zu zocken. Davor brauche ich noch 2 Monitore. Den ich gerade habe, bekomme ich günstig im Netz und dann wäre das schon was.
> 
> Ist es bei der Karte immer noch erforderlich einen DP zu DVI zu haben?


 
Sollte deine Karte MINI DP haben, kommst du um "aktive DP > DVI-D Adapter" nicht rum. Wie das bei normalen DP ist weiß ich nicht...

Sapphire Active Mini DisplayPort Adapter DVI-D: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## the.hai (4. November 2014)

Dr0etker schrieb:


> Sollte deine Karte MINI DP haben, kommst du um "aktive DP > DVI-D Adapter" nicht rum. Wie das bei normalen DP ist weiß ich nicht...
> 
> Sapphire Active Mini DisplayPort Adapter DVI-D: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Der dritte adapter muss aktiv üver dp gehen, ob mini oder normal is egal.


----------



## Jan565 (4. November 2014)

Okay, danke. Kosten ja zum glück nicht die Welt.

Und bei 2 Karten auch? Oder ist es da so wie bei Nvidia das der 3. an die 2. Karte kommt?


----------



## the.hai (4. November 2014)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Okay, danke. Kosten ja zum glück nicht die Welt.
> 
> Und bei 2 Karten auch? Oder ist es da so wie bei Nvidia das der 3. an die 2. Karte kommt?


 
nein es muss alles an die erste karte angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Jan565 (4. November 2014)

Achso, schade das AMD das so umständlich macht. 

Ich habe schon vor 4 Jahren mal vor gehabt mir ein Eyefinity System zu zulegen, aber nächstes Jahr wird es dann soweit. Für Renn spiele wird es sicher hilfreich sein, dann noch ein G27 dazu und Project Cars kann kommen.


----------



## Skope (29. November 2014)

Guten Abend,

ich habe eine Frage zu meiner Monitor Konfiguration :

An meiner Radeon R9 270 habe ich zur Zeit 3 Monitore angeschlossen.

1. HDMI -> HDMI
2. DVI -> DVI
3. DVI -> aktiver DP Adapter -> Displayport

am Montag möchte ich den 3. Monitor durch einen ersetzen, der lediglich einen HDMI Anschluss hat.
Ist ein Anschluss über  HDMI -> HDMI auf DVI Adapter -> aktiver DP Adapter -> Displayport     möglich ?


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Das müsste gehen. Auch wenn mir kein anständiger Monitor bekannt ist der ausschließlich HDMI bietet  .


----------



## Skope (30. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Danke für die Info.
Naja anständig... für mich schon.

Aus den "Cyber-Monday" Angeboten eines großen Internethändlers ein "Samsung S27D390H" . War um gut 50€ reduziert. 
Besitzt tatsächlich auch noch eine VGA Buchse das gute Stück.


----------



## Iro540 (30. November 2014)

Hi gemeinde,

Ich moechte gerne 3 monitore an meine asus hd 7970 anschliessen. i habe an folgendes set up gedacht: dvi > dvi, dvi > dvi und dp > hdmi. Letztgenanntes immer der monitoreingang

Geht das vom set up her?

VIelen dank und beste gruesse


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Geht (so du denn überhaupt zwei DVI-Anschlüsse an deiner Karte hast).


----------



## Iro540 (30. November 2014)

Geht, hab ich. Vielen dank

Beste gruesse

Iro


----------



## Murdoch (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich bekomm noch ne Macke mit Eyefinity. Ich bekomme das seit Stunden nicht zum Laufen und ich weiß nicht woran es liegt. 

NVidia Surround lief immer sofort wie ne 1. 

Habe bevor ich die neue Karte rein gemacht hab, die Nvidia Treiber via tool im Safe Modus entfernt. 

Dann Karte rein und catalyst installiert. Ein Monitor auf DVI läuft ohne Probleme. 

Habe dann noch 2 mit miniDP auf DP angeschlossen... das war dann ein Debakel. 

Wenn ich mal 3 Monitore gleichzeitig zum laufen bekomme und diese dann auch noch in der richtigen Auflösung ohne Flackern laufen, dann nur so lange bis ich Eyfinity einrichten will oder sonstwas mache. Irgendein Monitor verstellt dann mal Rasch die Auflösung z,B.

Eyefinity schaltet beim Einrichten sofort alle bis auf einen Monitor aus und dann wars das.... Theoretisch kann man bis 2027 auf weiter clicken... nix is mehr. 


Die Monitore bekommt man dann aucht nicht mehr an... 

Könnt ihr Euch darauf nen Reim bilden? Liegt es an DP? Habe DP noch nie genutzt?


----------



## Emsch84 (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab manchmal wenn das CCC mir Monitore garnicht oder als nicht aktiv anzeigt, das man sie über die Windows Displayeinstellung wieder aktivieren kann.
Ich arbeite aber ohne native Displayport Monitore.
ein Versuch ist es vlt. wert.


----------



## Murdoch (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Ja ne das geht dann genauso wenig. Da gibt Windows dann immer ne Fehlermeldung. 

Kann das an zu billigen kabeln liegen?


----------



## Murdoch (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

So habs jetzt seltsamer Weise ganz easy hin bekommen. Heute ist mein 3. DP Kabel gekommen und schwupps.... läuft wie ne 1. 
AMD Karten sind aber echt pingelig.  Dafür war ich von der Leistung der 295x2 echt begeistert was das 3x FullHD Gaming angeht. 

Mal noch ne Frage zu Eyfinity => Bei NVidia Surround gibt es die Lösung, dass Fenster auf einem Monitor maximiert werden können. Bei AMD konnte ich die Option noch nicht finden, der streckt die Fenster immer über alle 3 Monitore.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Mit Hydravision müsste es gehen. Ist aber nicht fest im Treiber sondern kann nachinstalliert werden.
Für alle Fabrikate kann ich ansonsten immer displayfusion empfehlen.


----------



## Murdoch (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit Hydravision müsste es gehen. Ist aber nicht fest im Treiber sondern kann nachinstalliert werden.
> Für alle Fabrikate kann ich ansonsten immer displayfusion empfehlen.



Letzteres habe ich mal geladen => Geht super! Endlich wie es sein muss. Das hat auch vorher nie 100% bei NvidiaSurround gefunzt.


----------



## Basti 92 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

kann jemand die PLP Funktion des 14.12 Treibers auf den R9 285 bestätigen, denn auf meiner R9 290x funktioniert es nicht!
Ich werde langsam wahnsinnig... es stehen die selben Einstellungen wie im 14.09.1/2 zur Verfügung. Demnach also kein drehen von einzelnen Monitoren beim Einstellen einer Anzeigegruppe und auch nicht die Auswahl "Aktuelle Anordnung Verwenden".

EDIT:
So wie ich die Release Notes des Omega Treiber verstehe ist nur die R9 285 mit dem Glück des PLP Support gesegnet. Hat die Karte irgendwelche dafür wichtige Hardware oder ist es malwieder nur so ein Marketing-Gag um einige dieser "langsamen" Karten zu verkaugfen? Ich werde definitiv nicht meine 290x eintauschen!


MfG BazzT


----------



## Emsch84 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich tippe mal sie wollen vor Weihnachten noch ein paar 285er verkaufen, was ohne exklusive Features schwer wäre denke ich.
Einfach noch ein wenig warten, Ich denke es wird bald auf allen Karten ab HD7000er freigeschaltet.


----------



## Iro540 (3. Januar 2015)

Moin Gemiende,

erst einmal ein Frohes neues Jahr 2015!

Ich habe mir jetzt ein Eyefinity-System (3 Monitore) geholt. So weit lief alles wunderbar; Monitore angschlossen, PC gestartet, Windows hat auch gleich alle drei Monitore erkannt.
Dann gings an das Einrichten von Eyefinity. Halleluia... Es hat sehr lange gedauert, bis es soweit war. Gut, ich habe auch nicht alles auf anhieb gelesen... Also die BEschreibung.
Dann endlich hatte ich die Einstellungen soweit, dass ich die drei Monitore benutzen konnte. Ich hatte am Anfang mich nur mit den Auflösungen der Monitore vertan (hab einen 24" und 2 x 22"; hatte gedacht, die haben die gleich Auflösung... )
Nunja, jetzt läuft es und ich bin einigermaßen zufrieden.
Was mir jetzt noch zu meinem "Glück" fehlt, ist das Wissen, um Fenster zu maximieren, ohne das dass zu maximierende Fenster über alle drei Monitore geht, sondern nur auf dem Monitor maximiert wird, in dem sich das Fenster befindet.
Ich habe DisplayFusion 7, habs aber nicht hinbekommen. Vielleicht bin ich einfach zu doof... 

Ich werde mir bald eine neue Grake kaufen; R9 290.  Gibt es da bestimmt Karten, die besonderns gut sind fürs Eyefinity?

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße

Jan


----------



## BertB (3. Januar 2015)

r9 290 ist generell gut dafür,
braucht keinen displayport monitor

würde die kaufen
PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 260€
habe sie selbst, gefällt mir sehr gut,
gilt als eine der besten,
niedriger preis

als beste 290er gilt die hier
Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
der aufpreis ist halt zackig


----------



## Iro540 (3. Januar 2015)

Ja cool, da kann ich mit zwei dvi kabeln schon gut mit arbeiten. Ja, die Sapphire ist schon echt teuer. Gleich mal nen 40er mehr...

was ist eigentlich an der Sapphire so besonderns?
Ich habe auch eine Asus für 260 gesehen. Hatte bis jetzt immer Asus Karten und muss sagen, dass die gar nichr mal soo schlecht sind; nur die Übertaktung geht nicht weiter als 1250 Mhz. Aber die steckt meine Karte ganz gut weg... . 

Kann mir noch jemand mit dem Thema Fenster maximieren helfen . Bin da echt voll neben der Spur...

Noch als kleine Randbemerkung; mag die Graka 2015 unter Wasser setzen.


----------



## BertB (3. Januar 2015)

welche karte hast du denn jetzt?

takte von anderen chips kann man nicht vergleichen

1250MHz auf ner 290 ist sehr viel,

die asus scheint aber sehr zu streuen,
man hört von guten temperaturen, aber auch das gegenteil

edit: hast jetzt asus 7970,
da ist 1250MHz auch sehr viel


----------



## Iro540 (3. Januar 2015)

Genau . Die Asus HD7970. Die dreht zwar ordentlich auf beim Spielen (The Crew und Far Cry 4) aber da ich mit Kopfhörer zocke, ist das mir wurscht . Aber die wird nun auch etwas langsam...
Aber langsam möchte ich halt mal eine andere Marke probieren.


----------



## gambinho (12. Januar 2015)

Hi leute, ich bin echt am verzweifeln. habe bei mir am pc mit ner 7870 den pcmonitor mit dvi angeschlossen, einen fernseher mit hdmi und einen mit minidp-hdmi adapter und kriege kein bild auf allen 3.
 erst lag es daran,dass ich nur einen passiven adapter hatte aber heute kam der aktive und ich habe genau das gleiche problem. woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Basti 92 (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ist den im Bios die Primäre Grafikkarte auf PCI-E eingestellt? Was passiert wenn du einen Monitor am Mainboard anschließt?
Bei den Grafikkarten ohne VGA ist eigentlich immer der HDMI-Anschluss der erste, daher versuche ich immer den Hauptmonitor dort anzuschließen und den Rest erstmal wegzulassen.


MfG Basti


----------



## gambinho (12. Januar 2015)

es hat jetzt doch geklappt. war nur eine einstellungssache des CCC. trotzdem danke


----------



## Basti 92 (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Wenn 2 gehen und 3 nicht ist es ein Passiver. Du brauchst einen Aktiven-Displayport-Adapter. Stelle bitte einen Link zu deinem Verwendeten Adapter herein. 


MfG Basti


----------



## P4TriX206 (15. Januar 2015)

Hey kann ich mit einer R9 295X - 8 Monitore ansteueren (Y Kabel wie bei Wyse) oder muss ich am besten 2x R9 290X einbauen und nicht im Crossfire Modus laufen damit ich quasi 12 Monitore verwenden kann


----------



## the.hai (16. Januar 2015)

was willst du überhaupt machen? von spielen gehe ich mal nicht aus und somit wären diese hochgezüchteten karten auch quatsch....

pro r9 290x kannst du wenn dann auch nur 4 monitore anschließen.

wenn du soviele monitore anschließen willst, dann wäre eine professionellere lösung besser und nicht irgend ne gamerkarte....


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Für einfach nur viele Bildschirme reicht es schlicht mehr kleine Karten zu verbauen. Nur das Zusammenschließen zu einem virtuellen Bildschirm ist Eyefinity und mit gewissen Begrenzungen verbunden.


----------



## P4TriX206 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Alles klar vielen dank...wurde eine Quadro


----------



## Banane5 (27. Januar 2015)

Hi,
Ich habe seit heute 3 Monitore und diese auch in eine eyefinity gruppe bekommen. Das "Problem" ist, mein Monitor in der Mitte hat 27" und die beiden am rand 24. kann ich es hinbekommen, das meine Monitore am rand im Grunde überskalieren, sodass man eine ordentliche rahmenkompensation machen kann. Also: auf den bildschirmen am rand(24") wird auf 1920x1080 soviel angezeigt wie bei dem 27" bis zu der stelle an der die 24" ihr ende erreicht haben, sodass im spiel zwar nach oben nicht alles angezeigt wird auf den monitoren, aber immerhin alles auf gleicher höhe ist. Ich hoffe ich habt ungefähr verstanden was ich meine.

gruß banane


----------



## the.hai (27. Januar 2015)

hmm, wenn du das bild runterskalierst...dann wird das bild aber auch schmaler


----------



## Banane5 (27. Januar 2015)

also wenn ich das bild runterskaliere wird doch alles kleiner aber dennoch alles angezeigt oder? ich will ja im grunde das mehr berechnet wird als draufpasst. aber irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das geht wohl nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Du müsstest bei der inhomogenen Kombi eigentlich die Wahl haben ob du den 27er nur in der Höhe der 24er befüttern oder "über" den 24ern ein unsichtbarer Bereich mit gerendert wird. Beliebig umskalieren kann nur SoftTh.


----------



## Banane5 (27. Januar 2015)

genau das meine ich, kann dazu aber im catalyst nix finden. hast du zufälig ne ahnung, wie das heißt?


----------



## the.hai (28. Januar 2015)

Banane5 schrieb:


> genau das meine ich, kann dazu aber im catalyst nix finden. hast du zufälig ne ahnung, wie das heißt?



ich kenne die lösung nur für verschiedene auflösungen:

AMD Catalyst 14.6 im Test: Zweiter Frühling für alte Monitore durch Eyefinity - Golem.de


----------



## Basti 92 (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Also die Pixelabstände müssen auf dem 27" und den 24"ern gleich sein sonst kommt dir der eine immer größer als der andere vor.
Die eigentliche Lösung hat nix mit AMD und Eyefinity zu tun und nennt sich wie oben schon genannt SoftTH, denn SoftTH kann die Aulösungen passend skalieren. Doch funktioniert das nur mit einer Grafikkarte und nur mit DX9 und niedriger, sowie ist die leistung einer Graka für diese Auflösung bei "anspruchsvolleren" Spielen zu niedrig ausser du möchtest ~40FPS.

Die Eyefinity Einstellung "Expand" ist nach meiner auffassung schwachsinn, denn sie schneidet nur die überstehenden Bereiche ab. Später fehlt dann so warscheinlich irgendeine Anzeige ob Taskleiste, Karte, Munition, Lebensanzeige usw es ist nichts sinnvolles!

Ein ordentliches Bildschirm-Setup gehört zu Eyefinty! Alles andere ist nur als erweiterter Desktop zu gebrauchen. (Auch mein PLP Setup ist nich mit Eyefinity kompatibel!)


MfG Basti


----------



## Sunjy (29. Januar 2015)

Welche Monitore wären denn für den Portrait modus von 5 stück zu empfehlen.. Momendan nutze ich 3 Eizo Forris zum zocken und der Rand is schon extrem schmal. Gibts sowas auch für den Hochkant einsatz?


----------



## BThein (7. Februar 2015)

Moin Jungs,

ich steige bei der Komplexität des themas einfach nicht durch.

ich "versuche" Eyefinity mit meiner (ASUS) AMD Radeon HD5700 zu nutzen.

An der Karte selbst ist ein VGA, DVI und Hdmi Anschluss.
Windows und CCC selbst erlauben mir nur 2 Monitore zu nutzen.

Von der HDMI Buchse abgehend habe ich einen Adapter "ICY BOX IB-AC502" und kann den Monitor damit ansteuern und auch parallel  zu einem anderen betreiben.

Sobald ich aber versuche unter windows alle Anzeigen zu erweitern sagt er nur es wäre nicht möglich.
Im CCC wenn ich ein neues Profil erstellen will gibt er mit "2x1" oder "1x2" vor.

Ist es nicht mit dieser Karte möglich?

Die Monitore sind ASUS VW193db und laufen über VGA.

lg


----------



## Sunjy (7. Februar 2015)

Wenn du im CCC die möglichkeit für Eyefinity hast sollte das eigentlich funktionieren wie du das möchtest. Welche GPU ist es denn genau?


----------



## BThein (7. Februar 2015)

Ich hoffe du kannst daraus etwas erkennn?

Mich macht es stutzig das er den einen Bildschirm mit einem anderen bild belegt?


----------



## BThein (7. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich Eyefinity für die 2 aktivier und dann über Windows versuche einen der 2 anderen zu erweitern bringt er mir in egal welcher kombi folgende fehlermeldung


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Wenn deine Angaben zu den verfügbaren Anschlüssen stimmen wirst du leider nur zwei Monitore parallel nutzen können. Die HD5xxx bis HD7xxx brauchen noch einen Displayport als dritten Anschluss. Wenn der nicht vorhanden ist hast du keine Chance.


----------



## BThein (7. Februar 2015)

hab noch ein bissl rumgebastelt aber will mich regelrecht dazu zwingen?


----------



## BThein (7. Februar 2015)

Aaaah jetzt hat es klick gemacht.

Da man analog und digital nicht mischen kann kriege ic nicht alle 3 aktiviert.

Also muss ich mir jetzt zwangsläufig eine Graka suchen die 3 mal digital sprich 2dvi hat und dann noch über einen Displayport gehen.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Analog oder Digital ist egal. Displayport oder kein Displayport zählt. So steht es auch nach wie vor im Startpost.


----------



## BThein (9. Februar 2015)

So, hab mir jetzt eine HD 7850 mit 2x mini DP und 2xdvi und 1xhdmi besorgt.

Und jetzt wäre der richtige Adapter Club3D mini Displayport zu DVI-D Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r 
um einen der VGA Monitore auf einen MiniDP anzuschliessen?


----------



## Basti 92 (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

nein wäre es nicht. Suche nach einem Aktiven MiniDP/DP->VGA Adapter wenn ein VGA Minitor angesprochen werden soll.
Ich habe noch keine DP->DVI-I Adapter gesehen bei welchen die Analogen kontakte belegt waren!
Schlimmsten falls adaptiere erst von miniDP->DP und dann von DP->VGA.

EDIT:
Wenn jemand einen funktionierenden DP/miniDP->DVI-I Adapter findet welcher analog und digital kann freue ich mich über ne PM.


MfG Basti


----------



## BThein (9. Februar 2015)

Der gerät hab ich 2 mal.

welchen sollte ich am besten nehmen der reibungsfrei funzt?

Club 3D DisplayPort to VGA adapter - Videokonverter: Amazon.de: Elektronik

HP DisplayPort to VGA Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Cable Matters - Vergoldete DisplayPort auf VGA Aktiv: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Basti 92 (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

Wie oben geschrieben den AKTIVEN Adapter also den 3.
Cable Matters - Vergoldete DisplayPort auf VGA Aktiv: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Und wenn es direkt miniDP->VGA sein soll nimm Diesen.

Wieso setzt sich eigentlich keiner, der ein entsprechendes Setup möchte, mit dem Thema auseinander oder liest hier mal 2 seiten weiter vorne?


MfG Basti


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Soweit ich weiß gibt es kein Analogsignal auf dem Displayport. Daher muss eigentlich jeder DP->VGA Adapter aktiv sein.


----------



## Basti 92 (23. März 2015)

Hallo,

nächster Versuch auch wenns nerft... Hat auch nur über 3 Monate gedauert. 
Kann jemand mit R9 285 bestätigen, dass PLP (auch wenn nur mit 90°, 0° Drehung ) nun mit dem AMD Catalyst™ 15.3 Beta (Display Driver 14.502.1014) zuverlässig läuft?
Dann würde die 3xx er Reihe möglicherweise doch wieder interessant, wenn AMD auch die 270° hinzufügt ...


MfG Basti


----------



## Wortakrobat (26. März 2015)

Auf Grund der Neuanschaffung der R9 290 PCS+ mache ich mir mittlerweile  nun doch meine Gedanken zum Thema 3-Monitor-Setting. Da die Peise für  FullHD Monitore unter 27" deutlich gesunken sind (2x 21,5" oder 22"FullHD in 16:9 gibts schon unter 200€) ist nun die Frage in  wie weit das angeschlossen werden muss und ob das so überhaupt stimmig wäre. 

Angedacht ist nun das  22"-27"-22" Setup, wobei der 27" den primären Part stellt. Das ich auf einige Details verzichten  müsste ist mir bewusst, das würde mich allerdings nicht wirklich stören.  Ich bin gänzlich unerfahren in Sachen Multi-Monitoring. Benötige ich dennoch einen aktiven Adapter oder ist das bei den 290ern hinfällig geworden?


----------



## BertB (26. März 2015)

290/290x geht auch mit 2x dvi + hdmi, oder was die karte halt so hat,

displayport oder DP adapter sind nicht nötig,

hatte ich schon so laufen,

versachiedene größen ist aber so ne sachen, da das bild auf den äußeren dementsprechend kleiner wäre,
die pixelgröße sollte gleich sein,

hol dir lieber noch zwei 27"

verschiedenen auflösungen gehen mittlerweile sogar, 
aber dann in der maximalen pixel vertikalzahl des monitors mit der geringsten vertikalen höhe 
(rest wird abgeschnitten/schwarzer balken


----------



## Wortakrobat (26. März 2015)

BertB schrieb:


> versachiedene größen ist aber so ne sachen, da das bild auf den äußeren dementsprechend kleiner wäre,
> die pixelgröße sollte gleich sein,
> 
> hol dir lieber noch zwei 27"



Vielen Dank. stimmt die Pixeldichte... an was man nicht so alles denken muss... somit werde ich wohl eher nach 3 gleichen Ausschau halten im 22er Maß, da mir die 27er doch noch zu teuer sind. Nochmals Danke - das war genau das was ich wissen wollte.


----------



## BertB (26. März 2015)

ich hab mir nen standfuß dafür gebaut, wenn du auch sowas machen willst, wären vesa mount löcher gut


----------



## Wortakrobat (27. März 2015)

Jup, VESA ist bei mir entscheidend da so gesehen kein Schreibtisch vorhanden ist und alles an der Wand landet... werde mir da allerdings selbst was schweißen, ansonsten steht der finanzielle Aufwand in keinem Verhältnis, wenn man sich mal die zurzeit kaufbaren Lösungen für Triple Monitor Halterungen anschaut...  Aber ich glaub bis ich das wirklich umsetze fließt noch ein wenig Wasser die Havel runter, wie es bei uns hier heißt...


----------



## Undeathly_Shadow (1. April 2015)

Hallo,

Ich hab mir den eröffnungsthread durchgelesen, leider kann ich die Anhäge nicht sehen, somit leider auch die Bilder der vorgestellten Einstellungen nicht.
Zur Sache:
Ich habe 3 Acer Bildschirme (2x G245HQ (kommen morgen früh) +1x V243HL)
Die sollen an eine GTX 970 angeschloßen werden die jetzt demnächst irgendwann bestellt wird.

Frage:
Aufgrund der Breite der Bildschirme, muss ich mir ein langes Kabel dazubestellen, von meiner alten Radeon 6950 kenn ich das noch so das du 2 an die DVI´s anschließen kannst 
und aber mindestens einen an Displayport weil der braucht irgendwie extra Strom (aktiv) (soweit ist es ja auch auf Seite eins erklärt)

Wenn ich jetzt also einen Adapter zwischen schalten muss (weil die  Bildschirme nur DVI anschlüße haben) welcher wäre der  empfehlenswerteste bzw. woran sehe ich im Laden das der Aktiv ist?
rein an der Optik konnte ich jetzt nix ausmachen, da auch der Adapter den ich jetzt habe zumindest optisch gleich aussieht.

Oder kann ich direkt ein Kabel kaufen auf einer Seite DisplayPort auf der anderen DVI-I? das wäre mir ja am liebsten...

vor allem wäre aber mal noch wichtig zu wissen ob ich die selben Probleme mit der neuen  GTX 970 bekomme,
brauch ich dann da auch zwingen einen Displayport für  den 3. Bildschirm oder kann ich da dann direkt mit dem HDMI ran???


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Die aktuellen NV wie auch AMD Karten brauchen keine Adapter mehr. Alles was an Anschlüssen da ist kann gleichzeitig genutzt werden.


----------



## Undeathly_Shadow (1. April 2015)

Vielen Dank, also neue Karte bestellen und glücklich sein... nur doof das die Preise grad so schwanken...

Gibt es noch eine Info dazu wie ich im Laden den Unterschied zwischen nem aktiv und nonaktiv adapter erkenne?


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Aktiv steht normalerweise auf der Packung weil es was "besonderes" ist. Wenn nichts drauf steht ist er wahrscheinlich passiv.


----------



## BertB (1. April 2015)

ich hab nem kumpel mein dreier setup ohne displayportanschlüsse ausgeliehen,
der hats nicht in gang gekriegt mit einer gtx980,
nicht mal mit nem aktiven adapter (so mit extra usb für stromversorgung)

nimm lieber ne 290/290x,
am besten ne 290x 8GB

ist eh besser für höhere auflösung, (selbst die ohne 8GB)
und mit der gehts auf jeden fall,
hatte ich schon so laufen,
mit 2x DVI und 1x HDMI

kein fanboygelaber,

habe selbst 970er und 290er in zwei PCs

selber hab ichs mit den 970ern nicht probiert, mit zweien gehts aber sicher
steht immer noch beim kumpel


----------



## Eftilon (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mir neulich für x-plane 10 ein eyefinity setup für zwei monitore eingerichtet 1x32 zoll und 1x23 Zoll als seitenfenster damit ich das panorama geniesen kann, beide full hd. Hat überrschend gut geklappt im spiel musste natürlicch sehr viel angepasst werden POVs irgentwelche winkel etc hat wunderbar geklappt. Danach habe ich es abgeschaltet und seit gestern versuche ich es wieder einzurichten aber das Fill/Fit/Expand menue kommt nicht mehr. 

Hat jemand ne ahnung wie ich wieder dran komme ?

ich hab ne 7870 mit 14.12 treiber. 

Danke für antworten

eftilon


----------



## DerFloh (23. Juni 2015)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe an meiner 7970 3 Monitore (2xDVI, 1xMiniDP auf VGA Adapter) und alles funktioniert.
Wenn ich jetzt aber den MiniDP zu VGA Adapter durch einen MiniDP auf DVI Adapter ersetze funktionieren nur noch 2 Monitore und es ist nicht möglich den dritten zu aktivieren 
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Der Klassiker in diesem Thread:
Du benutzt anscheinend einen passiven DVI Adapter.


----------



## DerFloh (23. Juni 2015)

ah okay 
woran erkenn ich das?

edit:
wäre der hier geeignet:
DeLOCK Mini DisplayPort 1.2 (Stecker)/DVI (Buchse) Adapterkabel, aktiv, weiß (62604)


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Nach der Beschreibung bei z.B. Reichelt wäre der passend. Genau genommen ist das damit sogar der erste aktive Dual Link Adapter ohne extra Stromversorgung den ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.


----------



## Basti 92 (24. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

Habe eben gesehen, dass die FuryX anscheinend PLP Eyefinity kann, auch mit 270°. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


View topic - New AMD cards, Eyefinity PLP support? | WSGF
Kommt immer näher an SoftTH, es fehlen nur noch Downsampling Möglichkeiten um Auflösungen anzupassen.


MfG Basti


----------



## Raven555 (2. August 2015)

Hey
Ich habe heute Windows 10 auf meinem Rechner installiert und die Einstellungen von Eyefinity wurden zwar etwas durcheinander geworfen aber schnell war wieder alles im Lot, dachte ich zumindest.

Auf Windows 7 konnte ich mittels Win+P Taste die Bildschirmeinstellungen ändern, dass klappt auch jetzt noch, zumindest fast. Auf Win7 konnte ich zwischen dem normalen Eyefinity ala "aus 3 mach 1" und dem Modus wechseln in dem jeder Bildschirm als ein eigenständiger Fungiert, also in dem man auch jedes Programm Maximieren konnte ohne das es über 3 Bildschirme geht.
Genau diese Funktion, dass jeder Bildschirm als sein eigener Fungiert funktioniert nun nicht mehr. Ich kann mit Win+P immer noch zwischen allen Optionen wechseln aber es tut sich nichts, und nun habe ich dauerhaft den normalen Eyefinity Modus indem alle 3 Bildschirme durchgängig sind.
Ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt diesen Modus (ich hab keine Ahnung wie man den nennt xD) wieder funktionstüchtig zu bekommen. 

mfg


----------



## Basti 92 (2. August 2015)

Hallo Raven 555,



> ...Auf Win7 konnte ich zwischen dem normalen Eyefinity ala "aus 3 mach 1" und dem Modus wechseln in dem jeder Bildschirm als ein eigenständiger Fungiert...


Das ging bei mir noch nie so. Deswegen hat AMD doch Hydravision früher Hydragrid entwickelt.


MfG Basti


----------



## Olstyle (2. August 2015)

Man konnte über den Win+P Trick zwischen "Eyefinity" und "Erweiterter Desktop" umschalten. Die Alternative ist aber wie von dir schon genannt ein dauerhafter Eyefinity Betrieb mit Hydragrid(eine der Funktionen von Hydravision) oder Alternativ und mit mehr Features Display Fusion(die Pro-Version ist sogar gerade im Angebot).


----------



## mumble_GLL (5. August 2015)

Kann es sein, das AMD mit dem neuen Treiber (15.7) die Rahmenkompensation abgeschafft hat? 
Habe seit einigen Tagen Win 10 Home x64 drauf (Upgrade) und suche jetzt, 
nachdem ich meine 3 Screen Gruppe eingerichtet habe diese Option im CCC.
Weiß einer, wo ich die finde? Sonst war es immer so, dass, wenn ich die Gruppe erstellt habe, 
mir das Center unten und aber auch links im entsprechendem Reiter
die Option Rahmenkompensation oder englisch Bezel compensation angezeigt hat. 
Nachdem ich die Kompensation ausgeführt hatte, hatte ich eine Auflösung von 6068x1080. 
Aktuell habe ich aber eine Resolution von 5760x1080.

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Basti 92 (5. August 2015)

Hallo,

also die Rahmenkompensation ist bei mir noch vorhanden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Treiber nutze ich 15.7.1 hatte bei 15.7 nicht geschaut. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es dort gefehlt hat?!


MfG Basti


----------



## MajorJ (11. August 2015)

Habe bei mir und meiner R9 390 bemerkt, das die Rahmenkompensation bei mir dann verschwindet, wenn ich meine 3 Monitore (1080p 24 Zoll) beim erstellen der Eyefinity Gruppe nicht nochmal ausrichte (ist auch nicht notwendig, wenn sie perfekt zueinander stehen). Es fehlt der Fit Fill Expand Menüpunkt und die Rahmenkompensation.

Sobald ich einen Monitor in diesem Setup-Punkt verschiebe/ausrichte, habe ich im Anschluss die Rahmenkompensation verfügbar. Das wäre auch bei Basti 92 der Fall, da er Monitore unterschiedlicher Größe benutzt und damit auch die Monitore zueinander ausrichtet. Gemeint ist dieser Punkt:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/scree.../AMD_Catalyst_14.6_Beta_Vorschau__9_-pcgh.jpg

Macht man da nichts, weil man 3 gleiche Monitore bereits Hardwareseitig perfekt zueinander orientiert hat, verschwinden die beiden oben genannten (Anpassen Füllen Erweitern bzw.englisch Fit Fill Expand und Rahmenkompensation bzw. englisch Bezel Compensation)

Bug im Treiber/CCC oder gewollt? Es wäre gut, wenn hier jemand sein Vorgehen mit 3 identischen Monitoren und dem Catalyst 15.7 beschreiben könnte... das heißt in diesem oben verlinkten Schritt eigentlich nichts weiter einstellt.

Hier beschreibt es im jemand AMD-Forum genauso. https://community.amd.com/message/2659819


----------



## mumble_GLL (11. August 2015)

Also ich hab mein Problem gelöst, in dem ich den 15.7er wieder runtergehauen und den 14.9er wieder installiert hab.
Jetzt ist die Rahmenkompensation auch wieder anwählbar. Obs ein Bug oder von AMD so gewollt ist, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.


----------



## MajorJ (11. August 2015)

mumble_GLL schrieb:


> Also ich hab mein Problem gelöst, in dem ich den 15.7er wieder runtergehauen und den 14.9er wieder installiert hab.
> Jetzt ist die Rahmenkompensation auch wieder anwählbar. Obs ein Bug oder von AMD so gewollt ist, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.


Das ist nur keine Option als R9 390 Besitzer, da diese erst ab 15.7 unterstützt wird


----------



## Mitchpuken (22. August 2015)

Vor  Treiber 15.7 lief alles so wie ich es wollte. Auch nach dem Treiberupdate keine Probleme. Da ich die letzte Zeit einen anderen Bildschirm alleine betrieben habe wollte ich jetzt wieder Eyefinity einrichten.

Mit dem Treiber 15.7 ist das Einrichten von Eyefinity anders als ich es gewohnt bin und so wie es scheint bin ich nicht mehr fähig es zum Laufen zu bringen. Bis jetzt konnte ich einfach mit WIN+P zwischen Eyefinity, 3 screens als erweitert und dem TV.

Sobald ich jetzt mit Rechtsklick auf Desktop -> Bildschirmauflösung oder im Catalyst was ändere bekomme ich immer andere "Fälle" der Anordung. Wenn ich Eyefinity einrichte kann ich nicht mehr mit WIN+P in einen anderen Modus welchseln. Ich muss es per Hand im Catalyst deaktivieren, dann wird das Bild automatisch auf die beiden Äußeren Bildschirme geklont. Dann muss ich erstmal so einstellen, dass ich das Bild nur am mittleren Bildschirm bekomme. Der läuft dann auf "Nur zweiter Bildschirm" (siehe WIN+P). Damit ich aber jetzt alle 3 Bildschirme auf erweitert laufen lassen kann muss ich die beiden Äußeren jeweils als erweitert einstellen. Mit den 3 Bildschirmen läuft jetzt auf "erweitert" (siehe WIN+P). Zwischen Single (Nur zweiter Bildschirm) und alle 3 erweitert (erweitert) kann ich ja schon mal mit WIN+P umschalten. Versuche ich aber jetzt Eyefinity einzurichten, dann haut es mir jedes mal das bereits eingestellte über den Haufen und alles beginnt von vorne. Ich probier jetzt bereits mehrere Stunden, die 180 habe ich längst überschritten!

Eines der Probleme ist, dass ich nicht die 3 Bildschirme für Eyefinity auswählen kann, 1 davon ist grau, dafür wählt er selbst den TV mit in die Auswahl. Früher konnte ich von Anfang an selbst wählen und bekam auch keine bescheuerte Vorauswahl. Der linke ist grau, die zwei rechts daneben sind die Bildschirme und ganz rechts ist der TV, wähle ich hier einen ab oder an, dann wird auch der Button zum Weiterklicken grau. Auf die andere Art kann ich es einstellen, aber dann läuft der TV immer als erweitert mit, wähle ich "Anzeige nur auf Desktop 2 (=Eyefinity) anzeigen springt das Bild wieder um und bekomme wie anfangs geschrieben das Bild auf die beiden äußeren Bildschirme geklont.

Eine Defekt der Monitore und Kabel schließe ich zum fast 100% da alle möglichen Kombination und auch alle Monitore zusammen funktionieren.


Kann nur weiter herumprobieren und hoffen, dass hier jemand den passenden Hinweis liefert.


edit1:
Ich beschreibe mal meine Vorgehensweise um es etwas verständlicher zu machen.
Ausgehend von den beiden seitlichen geklonten Bildschirmen wähle ich Eyefinity Anzeigegruppe erstellen und 3x1, dann weiter. Dann muss ich die 2 anderen für 3x1 auswählen (mittlerweile habe ich herausgefunden, dass man sobald man einmal einen angewählt hat diesen nicht mehr abwählen kann und neu starten muss, weil sonst der Button für Weiterklicken grau wird/ist/bleibt.
Ok soweit, aber 3 Probleme:
1. Problem: Ziehe ich den Browser auf das Eyefinity (3x1) dann ist auf der linken Seite wo die Tabs, Adressleiste und Lesezeichen sind alles grün, aber die Schrift kann man gerade noch so lesen.
2. Der TV läuft als Hauptanzeige (ich will den hetzt gerade gar nicht habe, später wieder als erweitert, also zusätzlich zu Eyfinity, aber im Moment nicht). Die Optionen dise Anzeige trennen ist nicht vorhanden. Es ist nur möglich Desktop auf Anzeige 1 (Eyefinity) anzeigen zu lassen machbar. Auf Anzeige 2 (TV) ginge auch, aber ich will ja jetzt Eyefinity.
3. Das ganze läuft gesamt auf erweitert (siehe WIN+P). Es scheint also meine 3 erweiterten Bildschirme mit dem Eyefinity zu überschreiben.

Ich wähle Desktop 1 als Hauptanzeige und dann nur auf Desktop 1 anzeigen. Es wird auf nur PC-Bildschirm (siehe WIN+P) gewechselt. Wähle ich aber jetzt wieder nur zweiter Bildschirm, was wie oben beschrieben eigentlich der mittlere Bildschirm sein sollte, wird das Bild nur auf dem TV angezeigt. Wähle ich erweitert, was vorher die 3 Bildschirme waren, sind es jetzt die 3 Bildschirme und der TV. Wähle ich Duplizieren bleibt es so, aber der rechte Bildschirm wie schwarz, obwohl er weiterhin ein Signal bekommt (LED Ein/Ausschaltknopf leuchtet weiterhin). Ich kann also nur zwischen TV single (nur zweiter Bildschirm), Eyfinity (erweitert) und Eyefinity + TV (nur PC-Bildschirm) wählen.

Ich komme einfach nicht klar, das macht absolut keinen Sinn. Jetzt ist der Punkt erreicht, wo ich wieder Single und 3 erweiterte Bildschirme einstellen muss.


edit2:
Im Catalyst per Hand Eyefinity deaktivieren während ich auf erweitert bin (Eyefinity + TV). Wieder geklontes Bild auf den beiden äußeren Bildschirmen (Duplizieren (ok das ist jetzt neu)). Wähle ich jetzt nur PC-Bildschirm wird nur der rechte Bildschirm alleine angezeigt (jetzt raste ich dann bald komplett aus). Erweitert ist wieder das erweitert wie ich es ganz zu Beginn einstellt habe. Nur zweiter Bildschirm ist wieder nur der mittlere Bildschirm, auch wie ganz zu Beginn eingestellt. Wähle ich im Catalyst nun Eyefinity "erneut aktivieren" bekommt ich Eyefinity + TV (erweitert, siehe WIN+P) was gerade noch vorhin nur PC-Bildschirm war. Nur PC-Bildschirm ist jetzt Eyefinity was gerade noch "erweitet" war. Nur zweiter Bildschirm bleibt aber weiterhin TV single.

Es scheint also so, als könnte ich mit WIN+P nicht mehr zwischen Eyefinity und den 3 erweiterten Bildschirmen wechseln ohne vorher per Hand im Catalyst Eyefinity zu (de-)aktivieren.


----------



## Mitchpuken (28. August 2015)

Dann frage ich nochmal in Kurzform. Was haben die geändert, dass ich es nicht mehr so hinbekomme wie vorher?


----------



## Basti 92 (2. September 2015)

Hallo,

Gehts es jetzt mit dem 15.7.1 oder 15.8?
Möglicherweise musst du mal die Anschlüsse durchprbieren, wenn alles per DisplayPort angeschlssen ist.
Hast du mal versucht ohne den TV ein Eyefinity zu erstellen und dann den TV angeschlossen?

Und wenn du wissen möchtest was sich geändert hat einfach mal die ​​Beta ​Release Notes​ lesen. Nur helfen die meist nicht weiter 


MfG Basti


----------



## Mitchpuken (3. September 2015)

Treiber ist der 15.7 und ich wusste gar nicht, dass wieder neue Treiber gibt. Werde ich demnächst testen. Alle Kombinationen habe ich schon probiert. Daran kanns oder sollte es nicht liegen, weil es ging ja vorher auch und seit dem wurde an den Anschlüssen nicht verändert.


----------



## Jan565 (24. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage zu einem Adapter. 

Würde der reichen? 

Club 3D Adapter fÃ¼r Displayport zu DVI (CAC-1000)

Schade das AMD das nicht so einfach gelöst hat wie Nvidia mit den 3 Bildschirmen. 

Vielleicht habe ich bald 3 Monitore, weil ich den gleichen, den ich jetzt  nutze noch 2 mal bekommen könnte. Sind zwar schon älter, aber für mich ist es kein Grund einen Monitor zu tauschen nur weil das Bild etwas besser geworden ist. 

Als Karte werde ich mir dann wohl eine 390 holen. Die sollte wohl mit 5040x1050 etwas mehr FPS bringen als eine 7870 jetzt mit 1680x1050. Vielleicht im Frühjahr dann noch eine 2. oder wenn Arctig Island raus ist gleich 2 Karten.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Mit der 390 IST es so einfach wie bei Nvidia. Die Begrenzung auf DP war nur bei den älteren Karten.


----------



## Jan565 (24. Oktober 2015)

Okay, danke! Dazu haben ich nämlich nichts im Netz gefunden gehabt. 

Also brauche ich keine GPU mehr an einem DP. Erleichtert mir die Arbeit und das suchen eines Adapters.


----------



## Jan565 (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe mir jetzt die R9 390 gekauft. 

Und da ich bei Kleinanzeigen günstig 2 weitere gleiche Monitore von meinem geschossen habe (leider einen mit VGA only), wollte ich auch endlich mal, nach 6 Jahren mit Eyefinity anfangen.

Soweit habe ich es eingerichtet. Es läuft auch in Spielen teilweise sehr gut!

Jetzt aber mal zu meinen Problemen und fragen.

1. Im Spiel sollen alle 3 so geschaltet sein das 5040x1050 meine Auflösung ist. Das geht auch soweit. Kann ich das irgendwie einstellen, dass wenn ich auf dem Desktop bin, meine Einstellungen benutze ich bei Windows eingestellt habe? Oder muss ich dazu immer nach dem Zocken Eyefinity manuell im Treiber abschalten? Weil da will ich halt meinen mittleren Primär nutzen (Taskleiste links) und die anderen halt so angeordnet nutzen wie ich es gerne hätte und nicht stumpf links und rechts daneben. Ich hoffe das war verständlich ausgedrückt. 

2. Das Spiel Project Cars untestützt meine Auflösung und hat diese auch sofort angenommen. Aber, es sieht so aus, als hätte ich nur einen Ausschnitt zu sehen. Und zwar kommt es mir so vor, als ob das Spiel meinen würde, es wären 9 Monitore im Quadrat dran und ich sehe davon nur das mittlere Drittel. Oben und unten scheint einfach was zu Fehlern. Woran kann das liegen? Oder Skaliert das Spiel nicht gut mit Eyefinity? The Crew und Dirt 2/3 etc laufen ohne Probleme und es ist ein geniales Erlebnis damit. 

3. Der DP wird seid der 300er Generation nicht mehr benötigt. Jetzt habe ich 3 Monitore an der Karte. 2 per DVI und einen per HDMI->VGA Konverter. Kann ich jetzt noch den 4. Anschluss belegen und sagen wird mal 4 Monitore nutzen und den so einstellen, dass ich die drei in Reihe habe und einen "oben" drauf? Das ich am Ende auf 3 Zocke und auf dem oberen drauf dann einen Film oder so laufen lassen kann?

4. 3 Monitore brauchen Leistung, das ist klar. Meine CPU sollte die Karte ohne Probleme befeuern können, habe auch etwas mehr FPS trotz Eyefinity als vorher mit meiner 7870. Jetzt ist halt meine Idee, als nächstes mir ein Netzteil zu kaufen und dann Anfang nächsten Jahres mir noch eine Karte zu holen. Würde in der Theorie auch eine 290(X)4/8GB gehen? Praktisch wohl nicht das Beste, ich weiß, mir geht es gerade auch nur um den Möglichkeit Fokus.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas helfen dabei. Danke!


----------



## Mitchpuken (1. November 2015)

Zum Umschalten der Modi für die Monitore müsste eigentlich WIN+P ausreichen. Klappt aber bei mir auch nicht mehr


----------



## Syamasundara (10. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,
weiß garnicht wie ich anfangen soll, aber ich habe seit dem Treiber " 14.3 WHQ Windows 7 64bit" keinen Neuen mehr richtig zum Laufen bekommen. 
Alle Treiberversionen danach bescherten mir auf meinen Monitoren nur black screen´s. Möchte so gerne mal Updaten, aber nichts scheint zu funzen.

Mein System im amd eyefinity verbund:
Graka: Sapphire Vapor X R9 270  2gb gddr5 oc with boost
Anschlusssetting: 2 x DVI / 1 x HDMI
Monitore: 3x ACER X223w 1680x1050 

Wenn ich statt den "HDMI to DVI Adapter" einen  "DisplayPort to DVI Adapter" nehme werden----bei nueren Treiberversionen----- zwar alle drei Monitore angesprochen, muss mich aber mit heftigen Screentearing rumschlagen. 
Zudem kommt, dass das auch wieder nur mit einem Aktiven Adappter zum laufen gebracht werden kann!!

Windows 7 64bit
Board: ASRock Z77 Extreme6
CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K
Speicher: 8GB

Wer kann helfen bitte.
Gruß
Syam


----------



## Basti 92 (10. November 2015)

Hey,

Bereinige mal nach der deinstallation im abgesichterten Modus alles unter dem Punkt AMD mit ddu oder ds.
Wenn die 270 eine umgelabelte "alte" Generation ist brauchst du warscheinlich einen aktiven DP Adapter, den du anscheinend auch hast.
Zum Tearing kann ich nur sagen, dass es mit zunehmender Leistung der Karte direkt besser wird. Mein 6850 hatte damals mit 3x fullHD auch Tearing an den unmöglisten stellen z.B. auf dem Desktop.
Mein DP-VGA Adapter hat z.b. starke Latenzen und sorgt gerne für Tearing. Besteht das Tearing Problem nur am DP Monitor oder an allen?


MfG Basti


----------



## Syamasundara (10. November 2015)

Hallo Basti,
danke für dein Interesse an meinem Problem.
Du erwähnst:
"alles unter dem Punkt AMD mit ddu oder ds" bereinigen. 
Die Kürzel --ddu oder ds-- sagen mir nichts.

Ansonsten:
Meine Vorgehensweise alte Treiberreste zu entfernen (allerdings nicht im abgesicherten Modus-----werd ich aber mal machen-----) ist wie folgt.

Ordner manuell löschen:
"C:\ATI"
"C:\AMD"
"C:\ProgramData\AMD"
"C:\ProgramData\ATI"
"C:\Program Files\AMD"
"C:\Program Files\ATI"
"C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies"
"C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies"
"C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD"
"C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Local\ATI"
"C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\ATI"

Dann noch
Mit "Regedit" in die Registry.
a) Hot_Key_Current User + Software alle AMD und ATI-Einträge löschen.
b) Hot_Key_Local_Machine + Software ebenfalls alle AMD und ATI-Einträge löschen.
c) Hot_Key_Users + Software alle AMD und ATI-Einträge löschen.

Zudem lass ich danach immer nochmal den CC-Cleaner drüberlaufen. 

@Besteht das Tearing Problem nur am DP Monitor oder an allen?
Unterschiedlich. Immer nur an einem Monitor. Je nachdem wie ich im Control Center die Bevorzugte Anzeige festlege erscheint das Tearing mal links, mittig oder rechts.

Mein DP zu DVI Adapter ist jener welcher.
SAPPHIRE Active DisplayPort to Single-Link DVI: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Im Verdacht habe ich aber meinen HDMI zu DVI Adapter. 
Delock 65327 Adapter HDMI Stecker an DVI 24+1 Buchse: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Nun ja bei der oben angegebenen Treiberversion 14.3 funzt der einwandfrei. Alles wunderbar und auch kein Tearing. Bei allen nachfolgenden Treiberversionen versagt er, oder wird von den neuesten Treiberupdates nicht mehr unterstützt. Das ist aber nur reine Spekulation meinerseits. 
Leider!!

Gruß Syam

P.S.
Wie und wo kann ich hier im Forum eine Einstellung vornehmen um direkte Antworten per e-mail zu erhalten?


----------



## Syamasundara (10. November 2015)

Hallo Basti,
ich nochmal.
Hab das Kürzel --ddu-- kapiert und hab mir das Tool runtegeladen.
Bin dann nach der Deinstallation des Triebers in den abgesicherten Modus gegangen und habe es drüberlaufen lassen.
Ist ja dann doch noch so einiges aufgetaucht.

Habe dann versucht den neuesten " AMD Catalyst™ 15.11 Beta" zu installieren. 

Kurz nach der Info im Installationsbalken "Grafiktreiber wird Installiert" gibts wie immer ein kleines Infosignal, woraufhịn  dann unmittelbar  ----------normalerweise !!!!------- die Bildschirme kurz in einen Blackscreenmodus fallen, und  nach ein bis zwei Sekunden wieder aufploppen sollten. 
Machen sie aber nicht. 
Alle Bildschirme bleiben schwarz.

Danach erneuter Versuch mit dem aktiven Displayport. Hier leider auch wie gehabt. Installation verläuft zwar erfolgreich, Signale kommen an,
jedoch bleibt das Tearing dann weiterhin Bestandteil meiner Frustration. 

Vielleicht noch eine Idee ??
Gruß
Syam


----------



## Basti 92 (10. November 2015)

Schade,



> Mein DP zu DVI Adapter ist jener welcher.
> SAPPHIRE Active DisplayPort to Single-Link DVI: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


Der Adapter sollte OK sein, wird auch oft empfohlen und macht eigentlich keine Probleme.



> Im Verdacht habe ich aber meinen HDMI zu DVI Adapter.
> Delock 65327 Adapter HDMI Stecker an DVI 24+1 Buchse: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Dein HDMI-DVI Adapter sollte kein Problem darstellen, es ist kein Adapter sondern eigentlich nur eine Stecker Änderung. DVI-D single link und HDMI sind "Pingleich" nur dass HDMI noch Audio Signale bekommt aber die Bildübertragung darf dadurch nicht gestört werden.

Hast du nachdem mit ddu bereinigt wurde neu gestartet? Den AMD Treiber bestenfalls nicht im Abgesicherten Modus installieren.
Hast du Tearing nur beim Spielen oder auch z.B. auf dem Desktop wenn du ein Fenster verschiebst oder YouTube Videos schaust?



> Habe dann versucht den neuesten " AMD Catalyst™ 15.11 Beta" zu installieren.


Nochmal welches Betriebssystem 7/8/8.1/10 nutzt du 32/64 Bit?
Ok stand oben
Hast du hier diesen Treiber geladen?
Bitte teste auch mal den 15.7.1 die Betas haben manchmal Probleme (BETA...).



> Alle Bildschirme bleiben schwarz.


Meinst du beim erstellen einer Eyefinity Gruppe?



> P.S.
> Wie und wo kann ich hier im Forum eine Einstellung vornehmen um direkte Antworten per e-mail zu erhalten?


Wenn du z.B. einen Beitrag erstellst unten auf "Erweitert" gehst kannst du unter dem Eingabefeld bei Abonnement die Benachrichtigung markieren und die Art einstellen.


MfG Basti


----------



## Syamasundara (10. November 2015)

Hallo Basti,
danke für deine Überlegungen.

@Hast du nachdem mit ddu bereinigt wurde neu gestartet? Den AMD Treiber bestenfalls nicht im Abgesicherten Modus installieren.
habe ganz normal neu gestartet und den Treiber dann installiert.

@Hast du Tearing nur beim Spielen oder auch z.B. auf dem Desktop wenn du ein Fenster verschiebst oder YouTube Videos schaust?
Sowohl als auch.

@Bitte teste auch mal den 15.7.1 die Betas haben manchmal Probleme.
Jep hab ich. Problematik bleibt

Ich: Alle Bildschirme bleiben schwarz.
@Meinst du beim erstellen einer Eyefinity Gruppe?

Nein. 
Wenn ich mit dem Setting 2 x DVI  / 1 x HDMI installiere, komme ich garnicht erst in den Genuss das Controllcenter bedienen zu können. 
Vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. 
Also während der Installation, und zwar genau an der Stelle wo der Hinweis im Ladebalken ankündigt dass der Gerätetreiber Installiert wird, gehen nach Abschluss dessen die Bildschirme in schwarz über. 
Es ist ja nich einmal so, dass die Monitore kein Signal mehr haben, sondern dass der Desktop einfach nichrt mehr wiederkehrt.

Ich werde jetzt einfach mal den 15.7.1 mit nur einen angeschlossenen Monitor Installieren. Danach fahre ich den Rechner runter und stöpsel den zweiten an. 
Als letztes  dann den dritten mit dem HDMI to DVI-Stecker.

Meld mich dann wieder.
Gruß
Syam


----------



## Syamasundara (11. November 2015)

2 Std. später.......................
Nur Erkenntnissammlung. 
Mit einem Monitor (DVI) gabs keine Probleme.
Mit zweien (DVI / HDMI) gabs keine Probleme. 
Dann den dritten drann (DVI / DVI / HDMI ) Ladebild "Windows wird gestartet" erscheint auf den linken und den rechten.....Hoffnung machte sich breit. 
Dann wieder alle Monitore schwarz. Anmeldebildschirm kommt schon garnicht mehr.
Erkennngsmelodie des Betriebssystems war zu hören, aber kein Desktop in Sicht.

Einen Teilerfolg konnte ich aber erringen. Hab im Netz noch einen gefunden.
Mit dem Treiber"amd-catalyst-14-9-win7-win8.1-64bit-dd-ccc-whql" läuft alles genauso wie beim catalyst 14.3. 
Der 14.11 hingegen rotzte wieder rum.

Falls du noch etwas im Petto hast immer her damit. Ansonsten hab ich ersteinmal die Schnauze gestrichen voll. 
Gruß
Syam


----------



## Basti 92 (11. November 2015)

Hallo,

Solange windows keine Treiber geladen hat, können immer nur 2 Monitore angesprochen werden. Das ist z.B. im Bios und bevor man sich anmeldet der Fall.
Möglicherweise bringen andere Adapter doch abhilfe, nur sollten die oben genannten auch keine Probleme machen.
Du könntest noch mit CRU nach der Treiberdeinstallation alle Einstellungen zu jemals angeschlossenen Displays löschen. Möglicherweise läd er irgendwelche alten Einstellungen und kommt zum Blackscreen.
Sonst kann ich dir auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen.

Und bitte nutze die Editieren Funktion auch mehrere Stunden dannach. Es wird nicht so gerne gesehen, mehrere Beiträge direkt hintereinander zu schreiben.


MfG Basti


----------



## Syamasundara (11. November 2015)

Hallo Basti,
ich belasse es bei dem kleinen Teilerfolg den 14.9 Treiber erfolgreich installiert zu haben.
Mein altes ANNO 1404 / FarCry 3 und 4 / Metro Last Light / Bioshock Infinite und alle Versionen von Crysis laufen einwandfrei.
Eyefinitysetting ist auf 2x DVI und 1x HDMI  voll implementiert und kein Tearing in Sicht.
Mehr brauchts nicht.

Beim nächsten GRAKA-Update wirds dann vielleicht wieder besser. Da muss ich aber ersteinmal die Spardose aufpimpen.

Danke für deine Bemühungen
Gruß
Syam

P.S
Insbesondere der Tipp mit dem DDU bereichert meine Vorgehensweise alte Treiberreste noch intensiever löschen zu können.


----------



## Syamasundara (25. November 2015)

Hallo Basti,
Treiberupgrade von 14.9 auf 15.11 erfolgreich.

2 x DVI / 1 x HDMI to DVI -----ohne aktiven Adapter------- mit
radeon-crimson-15.11-with-dotnet45-win7-64bit
auf
SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X R9 270X 2G GDDR5
läuft wunderbar.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (1. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir den LG 34UM57-P Monitor kaufen (21:9 Auflösung 2560 X 1080) und über Displayport anschließen um Freesync zu nutzen. 
Habe im Moment einen LG Flatron W2442PA mit Full HD (1920x1080) über DVI und über HDMI wird der Ton und das Bild an einem AV Receiver ausgegeben, an dem der TV mit ebenfalls 1920x1080 Auflösung angeschlossen ist. 

Als Grafikkarte kommt eine Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC New Edition zum Einsatz. 
Im Moment habe ich beide Anzeigegeräte (TV und alten Monitor) dupliziert.

Funktioniert dann die Zusammenstellung:
neuer Monitor LG 34UM57-P mit der Auflösung 2560x1080 über Displayport (Hauptanzeige/primärer Monitor)
alter Monitor LG Flatron W2442PA mit der Auflösung 1920x1080 über DVI als erweiterten Monitor
und der TV mit der Auflösung 1920x1080 als duplizierte Anzeige zum neuen Monitor mit 2560x1080?
Oder funktionieren alle Anzeigegeräte nur als erweiterte Anzeigen?

Brauch ich noch einen Adapter?
Klappt das Freesync beim neuen Monitor obwohl mehrere Anzeigen angeschlossen sind, die kein Freesync haben?
Läuft der Ton dann auch weiterhin über HDMI?


GPU: R9 290 Tri-X OC New Edition
CPU: xeon e3 1231 v3 
Ram: 8GB
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Pro


----------



## HisN (1. Januar 2016)

Wenn man sich die englische Bezeichnung von "Duplizieren" anschaut würde es klar werden.
CLONE. Das beinhaltet auch die Auflösung. NEIN, Duplizieren in verschiedenen Auflösungen geht nicht, bzw. nur mit dem kleinsten Nenner.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (1. Januar 2016)

ok aber die 3 Anzeigen können über die verschiedenen Anschlüsse betrieben werden? 
und der Ton funktioniert dann auch weiterhin über HDMI?
Funktioniert Freesync auf den einen Monitor bei mehreren Anzeigen?


----------



## MasterOlf (25. Januar 2016)

Guten Tag! 

Das die Mehrbelastung der Grafikkarte, von einem auf 3 Monitore zwischen 6% und 60% hatte pcgh schon vor geraumer Zeit getestet und publiziert. 
Mich allerdings würde vorerst ausschließlich die geforderte Mehrleistung bei Projekt cars interessieren.
Da bei mir nur eine xfx 7870 GHz edition verbaut ist und crysis damit auf minddestens 30 fps läuft, habe ich nicht viel Hoffnung andere spiele flüssig zum laufen zu bringen...irgend wann muss aber eh mal eine neue Grafikkarte her.  

Vielen dank im voraus!

Mfg Olf


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (13. März 2016)

Was mir zu dem Thema aufgefallen ist:

- gemischte Auflösungen gehen, sofern man nichts gegen einen leichten Versatz an den Übergängen zwischen den Monitoren hat. Hatte erst 2x 1280 x 1024 und 1 1680 x 1050 zusammengefaßt und jetzt 2x 1680 x 1050 und 1x 1280 x 1024. Lief/läuft gut.

- alle Monitore sollten digital angesteuert werden. Hatte vor dem Austausch einen mit VGA-Eingang. Führte nach 2h reproduzierbar zu nem Absturz vom Treiber. Nach Austausch gegen einen mit DVI lief das System ohne Probleme mehr als 4h durch beim spielen.

- seit dem Austausch vom VGA-Monitor zu DVI-Monitor hatte ich keine Ruckler mehr im reinen 2D-Betrieb. Vorher hat die Maus oder fenster beim Verschieben auf einen anderen Monitor ab und zu mal geruckelt.


----------



## Research (19. April 2016)

Nicht Eyefinity, trotzdem fast richtig:

Welche GPU müsste ich kaufen um 4 Bildschirme (jeder mit VGA, DVI, HDMI) einzeln zu betreiben?
Möglichst ohne teure (aktive) Adapter.

Es reichen 1080p pro Monitor.


----------



## Basti 92 (19. April 2016)

Research schrieb:


> Welche GPU müsste ich kaufen um 4 Bildschirme (jeder mit VGA, DVI, HDMI) einzeln zu betreiben?
> Möglichst ohne teure (aktive) Adapter.
> Es reichen 1080p pro Monitor.


Möchtest du darüber Spielen oder nur etwas anzeigen lassen?
Bei erstem bräuchten wir Infos.
Bei zweitem würde ich über eine Kombination aus Onboard/iGPU und irgendeiner sparsamen kleinen GPU tendieren. 

MfG Basti


----------



## Research (19. April 2016)

Momentan steht nur kann nur eine GPU genutzt werden. iGP ist nicht vorhanden.
Aufgabe ist Office.


----------



## Basti 92 (19. April 2016)

Ok,

Die aktiven Adapter sind auch nicht mehr Teuer, mit 15-20€ ist man dabei, hier im Forum wurde lange Zeit einer während der 7XXXer Generation empfohlen. (Ich weiß nur nicht mehr welcher, er müsste sogar unter den Beiträgen hier zu finden sein.)

Bei AMD haben 265/270/270x/280/280x/370/360 2 Taktgeber, 290x/290/380/380x/390/390x 3 Taktgeber und dementsprechend viele Monitore gehen ohne aktiven Adapter. Die Karten ab 280 können mit Displayportverteiler und aktivem Adapter 6 Monitore ansprechen. Die 285 ist irgendwas besonderes, daher weiß ich es nicht. Die Furys und Nano können 4 Monitore soweit bekannt, sind aber dafür zu Teuer.

Vom anderen Ufer müsste es die 750TI können. Mal ganz ehrlich, ich würde sie dafür nehmen...
GeForce GTX 75  Ti | Specifications | GeForce

Oder such dir was aus. Aber durch die Generationen musst du dich selber wühlen. Und auf die Chips achten...
PCIe mit Chipanzahl: Single-GPU, Anzahl digitale Ausgänge: ab 4x, Herstellergarantie: ab 2 Jahre Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Auch daran denken, dass bei so vielen Monitoren der Speicher und GPU Takt warscheinlich nicht mehr im Idle sein wird.


MfG Basti


----------



## tfg95 (31. Mai 2016)

Ich habe auf anraten eines Freundes bei meinem UDH und FHD Monitoren eyefinity versucht einzuschalten und habe 2 schwrze Monitore bekommen. Also den FHD ausgestöpselt, damit ich den Rechner soweit wieder verwenden konnte.
Anschließend den Grafiktreiber deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert . Nur leider kann ich immer noch nicht die 2 Bildschirme wie vorher verwenden  
Habt ihr eine alternative zum neuen Aufsetzen von Windows?


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

Windowstaste+P sollte die verschiedenen Multimonitor-Modi durchschalten und damit auch Eyefinity aus bekommen.
Bei zwei Monitoren mit unterschiedlichen Auflösung macht Eyefinity übrigens so oder so keinen Sinn. Erweiterter Desktop ist da deutlich sinnvoller.


----------



## erzwodezwo777 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread]AMD/ATI Eyefinity Thread*

hallo bin neu hier, hallo!
und gleich ne frage. ich hab eine xfx rx480gtr und 3 Monitore mit jeweils dvi. diese hab ich wie folgt angeschlossen und beim herumexperimentieren hat es genau 1x in assetto Corsa geklappt mit den 3en. so hab ich sie angeschlossen:
1xdvi, 1xhdmi auf dvi mit Adapter, 1xdp auf dvi mit Adapter passiv. jetzt versuch ich das dingens seit einer Ewigkeit wieder zum laufen zu bringen, will aber nicht. 2 Monitore ist das Maximum. ich dachte von anfang an ich brauch einen aktiven Adapter fürs dp. aber wie gesagt es hat einmal funktioniert, sollte also eigentlich sich wiederholen lassen. hat jemand viuelleicht eine Idee?? vielen dank!

ps. der 3te p Monitor wird von Windows erkannt, bleibt leider immer schwarz, auch wenn ich mit der maus "durchfahren" kann


----------



## Basti 92 (1. November 2016)

Hallo,



> ps. der 3te p Monitor wird von Windows erkannt, bleibt leider immer schwarz, auch wenn ich mit der maus "durchfahren" kann


 Dann wird er unter Windows anscheinend erkannt und eingerichtet. Ich vermute das der Adapter irgendwie spinnt. Kannst du ihn an einem anderen DP Anschluss (Mainboard oder ein anderer PC) Testen?
Hat der Monitor zufällig mehrere Eingänge? Wenn ja ist er Möglicherweise auf einen dieser eingestellt?
Sonst hilft es vielleicht den Treiber einmal zu deinstallieren mit DDU zu bereinigen und wieder aufzuspielen. Falls der Treiber irgendwo einen Fehler hat.

MfG Basti


----------



## erzwodezwo777 (1. November 2016)

hi und danke. hab den dp schon an allen 3en versucht, leider ohne ergebnis. alle monitore funktionieren an sich. ich hänge mal 2 screenshots an. eins ist aus dem radeon treiber das andere von windows. bei beiden ist der schwarze monitor angezeigt, nur halt in klein. keine ahnung was das bedeutet. vielleicht hilft das ja (mir) weiter. vielen dank!

ps bei meiner alten r9 280x hat es immer funktionert. allerdings damals noch ohne dp sondern nur via dvi und hdmi.


----------



## JanJake (4. November 2016)

Wie sind alle Monitor angeschlossen? 

Bei der 280X brauch man noch einen Aktiven Displayport Adapter!


----------



## erzwodezwo777 (4. November 2016)

bei meiner alten 280x hab ich 2 direkt über dvi und einen über einen hdmi dvi Adapter angeschlossen. an rx480 hab ich 1xdvi 1xhdmi 1x displayport auf dvi Adapter passiv, irgendwie wird der dp anschluss erkannt aber ich bekomme nichts angezeigt, eyefinity will leider entsprechend auch nicht,,,


----------



## JanJake (9. November 2016)

Wärend des Betriebes einen abklemmen. Am Besten den mit DP. Dann kurz warten und wieder rein. Das schnelle Setup starten, warten ob es geklappt hat, das er überall etwas anzeigt, dann das erweiterte setup nehmen und alles einstellen.

So klappt das bei mir immer wenn ich Probleme habe.


----------



## JanJake (22. Dezember 2017)

Mal eine Frage an die, die eine neuere Karte haben als ich. 

Sollte ich mir eine Vega 56 kaufen oder 2 RX 580, reicht es dort einfach einen DP zu DVI Adapter zu kaufen für Eyefinity? Habe nämlich 3 Monitore über DVI Angeschlossen. Bei der 390 habe ich zumindest 2 DVI Anschlüsse und der dritte ist eben über HDMI.


----------



## JanJake (22. Dezember 2017)

Mal eine Frage an die, die eine neuere Karte haben als ich. 

Sollte ich mir eine Vega 56 kaufen oder 2 RX 580, reicht es dort einfach einen DP zu DVI Adapter zu kaufen für Eyefinity? Habe nämlich 3 Monitore über DVI Angeschlossen. Bei der 390 habe ich zumindest 2 DVI Anschlüsse und der dritte ist eben über HDMI. Aber die neuen Karten haben schließlich nur noch 1 DVI, 1 HDMI und meist 3 DP.


----------



## joylancer (3. Januar 2018)

Ich habe an meiner Vega64 3 Monitore angeschlossen.
1x direkt mit DP (Monitor 1 hat DP Anschluß)
2x über aktiven DP-DVI Adapter. (Monitor 2/3 haben "nur" DVI Anschluß)
Funktioniert ohne Probleme.
Als Adapter habe ich diesen hier: Link


----------



## Nobbis (10. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Freunde der Bildschirmgruppen.

Ich werde gerade von einem Kumpel gefragt, wo man die manuelle Bezel  Korrektur einstellen kann. Ich habs leider nicht im Kopf und er findet  den Button nicht. 

Wo kann man Bezel Korrektur im aktuellen Adrenalin finden?


Grüße

P.S. sorry für zweiten Post, habe erst später gesehen, dass es diese Eyefinitiy Thread gibt


----------



## Nobbis (15. Dezember 2018)

Hat sich erledigt, ich habe es selbst heraus bekommen.


----------



## brooker (27. Januar 2020)

... kurze Info für alle die mit Ihrer NAVI die Grundlagenforschung unterstützen wollten: seit kurzem wird die NAVI bei Folding@Home unterstützt. Eine kleine Einstellung macht es möglich - *kuckst du hier *


----------



## Hartbeat (2. Juni 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... kurze Info für alle die mit Ihrer NAVI die Grundlagenforschung unterstützen wollten: seit kurzem wird die NAVI bei Folding@Home unterstützt. Eine kleine Einstellung macht es möglich - *kuckst du hier *



@ brooker

Dir ist schon klar, das dein Avatar in den 1916-1918 von der US Armee entworfen wurde um Soldaten für den Krieg zu rekutrieren und in den 1970´igern vom kkk ebenso ?


wegen AMD ATI Eyefinity


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

